# La verità, finalmente



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

*La verità, finalmente*

I vecchi del forum mi conoscono ormai meglio di mia moglie, per i nuovi invece faccio un breve riassunto.

Ho 41 anni, due figli: uno di 13 e l'altra di quasi 8. Io sono un sognatore che si nutre di emozioni, mia moglie una donna molto pratica e dura, che stenta a far trasparire le proprie emozioni. Molti litigi dovuti a caratteri profondamente diversi, io che non capisco lei, casini con i suoceri, gelosie, ripicche... insomma un bel casino.

9 anni fa (oddio) ho tradito mia moglie (molto platonicamente a dire il vero) con una collega di lavoro. Classica storia di un marito che si sente martire e vede in un'altra donna quello che non può avere dalla sua. La tresca và avanti per qualche mese, poi non reggiamo alla situazione e la chiudiamo (anzi forse la chiude lei). Torno convinto di poter sistemare le cose, ma dopo qualche mese scopro che anche mia moglie aveva una relazione con un nostro amico.

Mi crolla il mondo addosso. Facciamo terapia e tiriamo avanti come meglio possiamo. Soffro per anni, fatico a perdonarla e le cose vanno avanti per inerzia. Di lì a poco nasce la nostra bambina, il classico esempio di gravidanza riparatrice. Mi sforzo di credere che tutta la situazione sia nell'ordine delle cose, di poter riparare tutto, ma mi racconto solo tante bugie.

Da una settimana frequento un'altra persona e mi sento esattamente come allora. Stesse emozioni, stessi desideri, stessi sogni.

Sono giunto finalmente a comprendere che la verità è che non amo più mia moglie e basta e che sono rimasto solo per i bambini. tra noi non ha mai funzionato completamente e mai funzionerà.

Non si può fingere per sempre, la verità alla fine viene sempre a galla.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> I vecchi del forum mi conoscono ormai meglio di mia moglie, per i nuovi invece faccio un breve riassunto.
> 
> Ho 41 anni, due figli: uno di 13 e l'altra di quasi 8. Io sono un sognatore che si nutre di emozioni, mia moglie una donna molto pratica e dura, che stenta a far trasparire le proprie emozioni. Molti litigi dovuti a caratteri profondamente diversi, io che non capisco lei, casini con i suoceri, gelosie, ripicche... insomma un bel casino.
> 
> ...


Non ami più tua moglie...per il suo tradimento? O il tuo tradimento era per te già un segnale della tua indecisione? Senza il suo tradimento, che ti ha fatto soffrire per anni, ne saresti ancora innamorato? Cmq mi spiace..ricordavo che stavi recuperando...ti auguro solo tanta serenità...


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ami più tua moglie...per il suo tradimento? O il tuo tradimento era per te già un segnale della tua indecisione? Senza il suo tradimento ne saresti ancora innamorat o? Cmq mi spiace..ricordavo che stavi recuperando...ti auguro solo tanta serenità...


Probabilmente non la amavo già da prima il mio tradimento, anzi ne sono certo.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Probabilmente non la amavo già da prima il mio tradimento, anzi ne sono certo.


E' così determinante?
O vuoi trovare una giustificazione?
Alla fine non è importante saperlo: tu non stavi bene in quella situazione, avevi bisogno di un certo tipo di emozioni, le hai trovate altrove, e quell'altrove ti piace più di quello che hai a casa.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> I vecchi del forum mi conoscono ormai meglio di mia moglie, per i nuovi invece faccio un breve riassunto.
> 
> Ho 41 anni, due figli: uno di 13 e l'altra di quasi 8. Io sono un sognatore che si nutre di emozioni, mia moglie una donna molto pratica e dura, che stenta a far trasparire le proprie emozioni. Molti litigi dovuti a caratteri profondamente diversi, io che non capisco lei, casini con i suoceri, gelosie, ripicche... insomma un bel casino.
> 
> ...


Hai dimenticato di dire che hai raccontato a tua moglie del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> I vecchi del forum mi conoscono ormai meglio di mia moglie, per i nuovi invece faccio un breve riassunto.
> 
> Ho 41 anni, due figli: uno di 13 e l'altra di quasi 8. Io sono un sognatore che si nutre di emozioni, mia moglie una donna molto pratica e dura, che stenta a far trasparire le proprie emozioni. Molti litigi dovuti a caratteri profondamente diversi, io che non capisco lei, casini con i suoceri, gelosie, ripicche... insomma un bel casino.
> 
> ...


Sei innamorato di questa nuova donna?
La ami?

In questi anni hai più tradito?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato di dire che hai raccontato a tua moglie del tradimento.


Se lo ha fatto lo capisco, fatto anche io. Errore madornale. Perché dopo c è stato il fallo di reazione gestito anche molto peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se lo ha fatto lo capisco, fatto anche io. Errore madornale. Perché dopo c è stato il fallo di reazione gestito anche molto peggio.


Ma non eri nel forum con il thread più lungo e in un periodo in cui il forum era affollatissimo e con centinaia di post che dicevano “nooooooooo!”


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Non so.
per come ti ho sempre letto, era abbastanza inevitabile.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non eri nel forum con il thread più lungo e in un periodo in cui il forum era affollatissimo e con centinaia di post che dicevano “nooooooooo!”


Tradotto? Oggi non ti seguo. Perdona davvero


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei innamorato di questa nuova donna?
> La ami?
> 
> In questi anni hai più tradito?


Non ho mai tradito. Non so ancora cosa provo per l'altra, e' troppo presto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tradotto? Oggi non ti seguo. Perdona davvero


Kid era entrato nel forum per il suo breve tradimento. Chiusa quella relazione, aveva detto nel forum  della sua intenzione di confessarlo alla moglie.   Gli avevamo detto di non dirlo con centinaia di post.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito. Sono so ancora cosa provo per l'altra, e' troppo presto.


La consapevolezza di non amare tua moglie ti sta portando a considerare la separazione?


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La consapevolezza di non amare tua moglie ti sta portando a considerare la separazione?


Sinceramente la cosa mi ammazza solo a pensarci. Ma per i figli.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2019)

Ha proprio ragione [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] quando dice che si tradisce per non separarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha proprio ragione @_Arcistufo_ quando dice che si tradisce per non separarsi.


Ha ragione Manzoni che ci sentiamo in tanti vasi di coccio in mezzo a vasi di ferro.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Kid era entrato nel forum per il suo breve tradimento. Chiusa quella relazione, aveva detto nel forum  della sua intenzione di confessarlo alla moglie.   Gli avevamo detto di non dirlo con centinaia di post.


A ok...e avevate ragione. Come chi lo diceva a me. Ma se non reggi non reggi.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha ragione Manzoni che ci sentiamo in tanti vasi di coccio in mezzo a vasi di ferro.


Ma ciccia ciccia, senza cornicette quello è... la terra è terra, non è acqua ne aria. Il tradimento è quasi un condimento per continuare a mandare giù un piatto che non sentiamo più tanto saporito. Può essere aria, acqua, fuoco a seconda dei momenti e delle persone. Ma del condimento senza il piatto non te ne fai nulla. E il piatto è la terra.
Noi siamo animali di terra, mica di aria o acqua.
A volte il condimento è compreso nel piatto. A volte si cerca fuori. Direi che gli amanti sono spezie.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ciccia ciccia, senza cornicette quello è... la terra è terra, non è acqua ne aria. Il tradimento è quasi un condimento per continuare a mandare giù un piatto che non sentiamo più tanto saporito. Può essere aria, acqua, fuoco a seconda dei momenti e delle persone. Ma del condimento senza il piatto non te ne fai nulla. E il piatto è la terra.
> Noi siamo animali di terra, mica di aria o acqua.
> A volte il condimento è compreso nel piatto. A volte si cerca fuori. Direi che gli amanti sono spezie.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito. Non so ancora cosa provo per l'altra, e' troppo presto.


Ciao bello 
L'importante è che non siano le nuove emozioni ad avertelo fatto realizzare.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ciccia ciccia, senza cornicette quello è... la terra è terra, non è acqua ne aria. Il tradimento è quasi un condimento per continuare a mandare giù un piatto che non sentiamo più tanto saporito. Può essere aria, acqua, fuoco a seconda dei momenti e delle persone. Ma del condimento senza il piatto non te ne fai nulla. E il piatto è la terra.
> Noi siamo animali di terra, mica di aria o acqua.
> A volte il condimento è compreso nel piatto. A volte si cerca fuori. Direi che gli amanti sono spezie.


Pensa che quando ho percepito il tradimento come stampella mi sono immediatamente allontana
E' proprio una cosa che non riesco a vivere in questo modo


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ciao bello
> L'importante è che non siano le nuove emozioni ad avertelo fatto realizzare.


E' tutto molto fresco, in fase di evoluzione.

Di certo il dubbio di non amare più mia moglie mi accompagna da anni. Ma le voglio bene e sessualmente ancora ci siamo. Sono molto combattuto sul da farsi. Ho paura delle conseguenze, ma allo stesso tempo non riesco a tirarmi indietro con l'altra.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che quando ho percepito il tradimento come stampella mi sono immediatamente allontana
> E' proprio una cosa che non riesco a vivere in questo modo


Grande kid...ho provato lo stesso. Non è ciò che volevo essere, non è la famiglia che volevo...quando ho capito che era metadone per stare in piedi ho chiuso. Anche perché mi allontanava da ciò che realmente volevo nella mia vita. Era un campanello di allarme ...


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' tutto molto fresco, in fase di evoluzione.
> 
> Di certo il dubbio di non amare più mia moglie mi accompagna da anni. Ma le voglio bene e sessualmente ancora ci siamo. Sono molto combattuto sul da farsi. Ho paura delle conseguenze, ma allo stesso tempo non riesco a tirarmi indietro con l'altra.


Datti obiettivo. Vuoi la tua famiglia e tua moglie? Chiudi subito. Sai bene come funziona. Se continui la strada è quella....oggi più di allora...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Grande kid...ho provato lo stesso. Non è ciò che volevo essere, non è la famiglia che volevo...quando ho capito che era metadone per stare in piedi ho chiuso. Anche perché mi allontanava da ciò che realmente volevo nella mia vita. Era un campanello di allarme ...


Grande Kid e quoti me


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' tutto molto fresco, in fase di evoluzione.
> 
> Di certo il dubbio di non amare più mia moglie mi accompagna da anni. Ma le voglio bene e sessualmente ancora ci siamo. Sono molto combattuto sul da farsi. Ho paura delle conseguenze, ma allo stesso tempo non riesco a tirarmi indietro con l'altra.


Quindi ti mancano le emozioni?
No perchè dopo tanti anni volersi bene e presenza di sesso che soddisfa entrambi mi sembra tanta roba
La mia sensazione, che ho da tanto, è che dopo il suo tradimento tu abbia iniziato a cercare emozioni per rinforzare il tuo ego. Solo che certe emozioni poi portano confusione se non le sai gestire


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che quando ho percepito il tradimento come stampella mi sono immediatamente allontana
> E' proprio una cosa che non riesco a vivere in questo modo


Quoto.

Non è così nemmeno per me.


----------



## mavi1982 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Ciao
non conosco la tua storia.
Certo ,deve essere drammatico e liberatorio allo stesso tempo, ammettersi di non amare la persona con cui hai condiviso cosi tanto.
Forza e coraggio


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi ti mancano le emozioni?
> No perchè dopo tanti anni volersi bene e presenza di sesso che soddisfa entrambi mi sembra tanta roba
> La mia sensazione, che ho da tanto, è che dopo il suo tradimento tu abbia iniziato a cercare emozioni per rinforzare il tuo ego. Solo che certe emozioni poi portano confusione se non le sai gestire


Riquoto.

Vedi?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Grande Kid e quoti me


Scusa...volevo quotare e lodare te ..ho scritto kid


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Scusa...volevo quotare e lodare te ..ho scritto kid


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Riquoto.
> 
> Vedi?



Gomme da neve le hai?:rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> I vecchi del forum mi conoscono ormai meglio di mia moglie, per i nuovi invece faccio un breve riassunto.
> 
> Ho 41 anni, due figli: uno di 13 e l'altra di quasi 8. Io sono un sognatore che si nutre di emozioni, mia moglie una donna molto pratica e dura, che stenta a far trasparire le proprie emozioni. Molti litigi dovuti a caratteri profondamente diversi, io che non capisco lei, casini con i suoceri, gelosie, ripicche... insomma un bel casino.
> 
> ...


ciao kid ricordo tutta la tua storia e i calci(metaforicamente parlando) ti hanno dato molti dei forumisti per aver tradito e non confessato e come ti sei sentito tu stesso dopo tradito , un fiume di parole dette poi la lieta novella della nascita cercata della tua bambina a riconciliare la tua situazione .
Tutti a farti gli auguri ma come vedi la cosa per come era nata aveva un fondo di verità mettiamoci anche la vostra giovane età nel periodo del tradimento, per cui come ho evidenziato tutti i nodi vengono al pettine forse è meglio separarsi .
Tu dirai ma nel tuo caso perchè non lo hai fatto? Io dalla mia ho una piccola giustificazione il sesso latente quindi alla prima occasione si cade  ma data l'età  si valuta i pro e i contro quindi vedendo che le cose che ci soddisfano sono tante allora si rimane 
Ci fa passare per paraculi ed è quello che è:sonar: perdiamo tanto, io non scoperto se non ricordi


----------



## Moni (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ma se le vuoi bene e scrivi pure sesso ok di che cosa vai in cerca?
Se di emozioni impara a gestirle mi verrebbe da dirti chiudendo o vivendole come tali.

Cioè nonostante tutto mi sembra ancora tanto ciò che hai a casa...


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Gomme da neve le hai?:rotfl:


Mpf.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa che quando ho percepito il tradimento come stampella mi sono immediatamente allontana
> E' proprio una cosa che non riesco a vivere in questo modo





Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Non è così nemmeno per me.


E cos'è che ve l'ha fatto percepire come stampella?


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' tutto molto fresco, in fase di evoluzione.
> 
> Di certo il dubbio di non amare più mia moglie mi accompagna da anni. Ma le voglio bene e sessualmente ancora ci siamo. Sono molto combattuto sul da farsi. Ho paura delle conseguenze, ma allo stesso tempo non riesco a tirarmi indietro con l'altra.


Posso farti una domanda, se non sono indiscreta.
Questa nuova donna ritieni ti abbia circuito? Senti che lei è come una mano che ti allontana dalla tua famiglia contro la tua volontà? Ti senti in balia di lei come un marinaio quando sente il canto delle sirene?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E cos'è che ve l'ha fatto percepire come stampella?


quando ho capito che mi allontanava e vedevo solo cose negative nel mio rapporto
Tornata nei "ranghi" ho ridimensionato tutto.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quando ho capito che mi allontanava e vedevo solo cose negative nel mio rapporto
> Tornata nei "ranghi" ho ridimensionato tutto.


Ok. Non la chiamerei però stampella. Il rapporto con l'altro ti faceva avere una visione negativa del tuo quotidiano, del rapporto che vivevi con tuo marito. Non aggiungeva ma levava, per questo ti sei allontanata.
Hai chiuso con l'amante infatti, mica con tuo marito. Qui l'amante è una ventata di emozioni positive, per ora.

Diciamo che possiamo immaginare vari piatti. Se uno a casa ha un buon piatto di riso uscire a prendere un poco di zenzero crea un connubio di un piatto sano.
Se uno a casa c'ha un toast con pane rancido, un discreto formaggio e un prosciutto scadente, ed esce per sommergelo di salsa rosa (di quelle confezionate) non è che sia proprio una cosa sana. Lì per lì tutto sembra buonissimo ma a lungo andare ti rendi conto che non è poi tanto salutare.
Poi puoi pensare a molte varianti di piatti. Diciamo che chi ha il pane rancido magari si separa anzichè inondarlo di salsa rosa. Chi invece ha un piatto sano con un certa sostanza di base ci mette qualche spezia per dargli un poco di sapore in più. Si dovrebbe sapere che piatto si ha in casa e che spezia cercare. Alcune combinazioni possono rendere il tutto poco digeribile.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Non la chiamerei però stampella. Il rapporto con l'altro ti faceva avere una visione negativa del tuo quotidiano, del rapporto che vivevi con tuo marito. Non aggiungeva ma levava, per questo ti sei allontanata.
> Hai chiuso con l'amante infatti, mica con tuo marito. Qui l'amante è una ventata di emozioni positive, per ora.
> 
> Diciamo che possiamo immaginare vari piatti. Se uno a casa ha un buon piatto di riso uscire a prendere un poco di zenzero crea un connubio di un piatto sano.
> ...


Però siamo nell’ambito di motivazioni totalmente egoistiche.
Tutto quello che attiene alla coerenza con il proprio progetto di vita e rispetto degli impegni e dell’altro è proprio fuori da questo ragionamento.


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> I vecchi del forum mi conoscono ormai meglio di mia moglie, per i nuovi invece faccio un breve riassunto.
> 
> Ho 41 anni, due figli: uno di 13 e l'altra di quasi 8. Io sono un sognatore che si nutre di emozioni, mia moglie una donna molto pratica e dura, che stenta a far trasparire le proprie emozioni. Molti litigi dovuti a caratteri profondamente diversi, io che non capisco lei, casini con i suoceri, gelosie, ripicche... insomma un bel casino.
> 
> ...


quindi si tromba stavolta?


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E cos'è che ve l'ha fatto percepire come stampella?


No io non l’ho percepito.

il mio quotare era riferito al fatto che non lo vivo così.

L’amante non è una persona che dovrebbe avere un peso sul lasciare o non lasciare l’ufficiale.
In teoria.


----------



## insane (25 Gennaio 2019)

Quel "finalmente" alla fine del titolo vale piu' di mille post

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> No io non l’ho percepito.
> 
> il mio quotare era riferito al fatto che non lo vivo così.
> 
> ...


Se riporta equilibrio ha la funzione di stampella.
La stampella può anche essere provvisoria per una slogatura e abbandonata fino alla slogatura successiva.


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se riporta equilibrio ha la funzione di stampella.
> La stampella può anche essere provvisoria per una slogatura e abbandonata fino alla slogatura successiva.


Sono d’accordo.

E infatti nel mio caso il tradimento non è stato propedeutico al ritrovamento di qualche equilibrio nella relazione.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però siamo nell’ambito di motivazioni totalmente egoistiche.
> Tutto quello che attiene alla coerenza con il proprio progetto di vita e rispetto degli impegni e dell’altro è proprio fuori da questo ragionamento.


Ma no, perchè poi tu vedi uno/a stracontento perchè si è mangiato un piatto di pasta scotta (esagero), scotta per lui ovviamente, per te _hai fatto quel che potevi al meglio_, e magari vieni contagiato anche tu da questa gioia. Può essere pure che la volta dopo la pasta sia al dente. 
Mentre se ti viene col broncio a lamentarsi gli dici _cucinati da solo_.
Energia, nient'altro che energia. Almeno credo sia questo in merito a quanto affermi. Da fuori può arrivare solo una spinta per vivere e portare avanti il progetto. Mica l'amante è un terapeuta di coppia.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo.
> 
> E infatti nel mio caso il tradimento non è stato propedeutico al ritrovamento di qualche equilibrio nella relazione.


E ora sei ancora con tuo marito? Hai trovato da sola un equilibrio con lui?


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok. Non la chiamerei però stampella. Il rapporto con l'altro ti faceva avere una visione negativa del tuo quotidiano, del rapporto che vivevi con tuo marito. Non aggiungeva ma levava, per questo ti sei allontanata.
> Hai chiuso con l'amante infatti, mica con tuo marito. Qui l'amante è una ventata di emozioni positive, per ora.
> 
> Diciamo che possiamo immaginare vari piatti. Se uno a casa ha un buon piatto di riso uscire a prendere un poco di zenzero crea un connubio di un piatto sano.
> ...


Sarà che è ora di cena ma questo post mi è piaciuto particolarmente.
Riso con lo zenzero....


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> No io non l’ho percepito.
> 
> il mio quotare era riferito al fatto che non lo vivo così.
> 
> ...


Molto in teoria.


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda, se non sono indiscreta.
> Questa nuova donna ritieni ti abbia circuito? Senti che lei è come una mano che ti allontana dalla tua famiglia contro la tua volontà? Ti senti in balia di lei come un marinaio quando sente il canto delle sirene?


Assolutamente no, anzi lei era titubante.


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> ciao kid ricordo tutta la tua storia e i calci(metaforicamente parlando) ti hanno dato molti dei forumisti per aver tradito e non confessato e come ti sei sentito tu stesso dopo tradito , un fiume di parole dette poi la lieta novella della nascita cercata della tua bambina a riconciliare la tua situazione .
> Tutti a farti gli auguri ma come vedi la cosa per come era nata aveva un fondo di verità mettiamoci anche la vostra giovane età nel periodo del tradimento, per cui come ho evidenziato tutti i nodi vengono al pettine forse è meglio separarsi .
> Tu dirai ma nel tuo caso perchè non lo hai fatto? Io dalla mia ho una piccola giustificazione il sesso latente quindi alla prima occasione si cade  ma data l'età  si valuta i pro e i contro quindi vedendo che le cose che ci soddisfano sono tante allora si rimane
> Ci fa passare per paraculi ed è quello che è:sonar: perdiamo tanto, io non scoperto se non ricordi


Ciao caro grazie del contributo. Per aggiornarvi sulla situazione: questa sera ci siamo visti e baciati per la prima volta. E' stato un pomeriggio meraviglioso come non ne vedevo da tempo. Mi ha fatto ribattere il cuore. Non lo so, ora sono troppo sulle nuvole, devo riflettere.


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E ora sei ancora con tuo marito? Hai trovato da sola un equilibrio con lui?


Sì.
Ma al momento non parlerei di equilibrio.


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao caro grazie del contributo. Per aggiornarvi sulla situazione: questa sera ci siamo visti e baciati per la prima volta. E' stato un pomeriggio meraviglioso come non ne vedevo da tempo. Mi ha fatto ribattere il cuore. Non lo so, ora sono troppo sulle nuvole, devo riflettere.


Pensavo ci fosse già stato qualcosa di più.... :blank:

Lei è impegnata?


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensavo ci fosse già stato qualcosa di più.... :blank:
> 
> Lei è impegnata?


No, ma ha due bimbi. Ha dieci anni meno di me.


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ma ha due bimbi. Ha dieci anni meno di me.


...hai detto che la frequenti da una settimana.. la conosci da più tempo?

Quanto sa della tua situazione? Hai messo dei paletti o stai prendendo la cosa come viene? Sai cosa vuole lei?

D’istinto ti consiglierei cautela. Tanta.
Perchè sei tu quello che a occhio ha più da perdere. E mi dai l’impressione di non avere molto controllo.


----------



## Kid (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> ...hai detto che la frequenti da una settimana.. la conosci da più tempo?
> 
> Quanto sa della tua situazione? Hai messo dei paletti o stai prendendo la cosa come viene? Sai cosa vuole lei?
> 
> ...


Allo stato attuale sono sulle nuvole, ma per fortuna ne sono conscio. Lei sa tutto di me. Non so ancora cosa voglia, ma non credo abbia aspettative alte da questa cosa. Quello che ho provato ha quasi del mistico, il più bel bacio della mia vita.


----------



## Lostris (25 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale sono sulle nuvole, ma per fortuna ne sono conscio. Lei sa tutto di me. Non so ancora cosa voglia, ma non credo abbia aspettative alte da questa cosa. Quello che ho provato ha quasi del mistico, il più bel bacio della mia vita.


Essere conscio di essere sulle nuvole è una cosa... munirsi di paracadute un’altra.

Senza nulla togliere al misticismo.. ci credo che siano belle sensazioni.
Solo sono poco incline agli assolutismi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma no, perchè poi tu vedi uno/a stracontento perchè si è mangiato un piatto di pasta scotta (esagero), scotta per lui ovviamente, per te _hai fatto quel che potevi al meglio_, e magari vieni contagiato anche tu da questa gioia. Può essere pure che la volta dopo la pasta sia al dente.
> Mentre se ti viene col broncio a lamentarsi gli dici _cucinati da solo_.
> Energia, nient'altro che energia. Almeno credo sia questo in merito a quanto affermi. Da fuori può arrivare solo una spinta per vivere e portare avanti il progetto. Mica l'amante è un terapeuta di coppia.


Appunto un amante non è una terapia di coppia.
Sarebbe come dire che creare un ammanco di cassa va a favore della ditta perché chi ha speso i soldi è di buon umore.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale sono sulle nuvole, ma per fortuna ne sono conscio. Lei sa tutto di me. Non so ancora cosa voglia, ma non credo abbia aspettative alte da questa cosa. Quello che ho provato ha quasi del mistico, il più bel bacio della mia vita.


Vabbè. Innamorato come un quindicenne.
Ma avendo qualche decennio in più puoi capire che sarebbe una relazione di uno con due figli che si mette con una con due figli.
Fammi capire. Tu lasceresti i tuoi figli a tua moglie per andare a vivere con altri due bambini?


----------



## danny (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale sono sulle nuvole, ma per fortuna ne sono conscio. Lei sa tutto di me. Non so ancora cosa voglia, ma non credo abbia aspettative alte da questa cosa. Quello che ho provato ha quasi del mistico, il più bel bacio della mia vita.


Diamoci una calmata.
È stato bello, ne sono sicuro, come tutte le cose che emozionano. 
Di mistico non c'è nulla, c'è che ti piace lei, la situazione, quel che provi e ne sei appagato.
Non fare casini, però, che sai benissimo che in queste circostanze non si è tanto lucidi.
Entrambi avete figli, e questo deve farvi capire che è consigliabile usare prudenza.
Vivi questa cosa indipendentemente dal rapporto con tua moglie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale sono sulle nuvole, ma per fortuna ne sono conscio. Lei sa tutto di me. Non so ancora cosa voglia, ma non credo abbia aspettative alte da questa cosa. Quello che ho provato ha quasi del mistico, il più bel bacio della mia vita.


 accade quando dopo un lungo periodo di vita sentimentale "forzata" si trova qualcuno che ci desidera.
Fare molta attenzione, maneggiare con cautela.
Sono bombe che possono esplodere in mano. può accadere che dopo un tot di tempo il fuoco diventa fiammella è se hai fatto casino con la moglie, ti ritrovi a disperarti


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè. Innamorato come un quindicenne.
> Ma avendo qualche decennio in più puoi capire che sarebbe una relazione di uno con due figli che si mette con una con due figli.
> Fammi capire. Tu lasceresti i tuoi figli a tua moglie per andare a vivere con altri due bambini?





danny ha detto:


> Diamoci una calmata.
> È stato bello, ne sono sicuro, come tutte le cose che emozionano.
> Di mistico non c'è nulla, c'è che ti piace lei, la situazione, quel che provi e ne sei appagato.
> Non fare casini, però, che sai benissimo che in queste circostanze non si è tanto lucidi.
> ...


Ciao ragazzi, lo so bene che devo stare con i piedi per terra, che devo andarci piano, che devo scindere le cose. So anche che andare in affitto pagando pure il mantenimento alla moglie per mettermi insieme ad una con due figli sarebbe una mossa vagamente azzardata. Solo che sono in una fase dove mi domando il perché dovrei privarmi di queste emozioni che mia moglie non e' più in grado di darmi? Io sono certo di non amarla più , mi tiene unito a lei solo i figli e la quotidianità. Voi dite che sia giusto così?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, lo so bene che devo stare con i piedi per terra, che devo andarci piano, che devo scindere le cose. So anche che andare in affitto pagando pure il mantenimento alla moglie per mettermi insieme ad una con due figli sarebbe una mossa vagamente azzardata. Solo che sono in una fase dove mi domando il perché dovrei privarmi di queste emozioni che mia moglie non e' più in grado di darmi? Io sono certo di non amarla più , mi tiene unito a lei solo i figli e la quotidianità. Voi dite che sia giusto così?


dico che fare da padre a 2 bimbi sconosciuti , in nome dell'amore, lo trovo avventato.
E i tuoi figli allevati a sua volta da un estraneo, sarò all'antica ma i figli sono di chi li cresce e non di chi li mette al mondo.
Forse perché donna/mamma io non cederei a nessun il mio ruolo.


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, lo so bene che devo stare con i piedi per terra, che devo andarci piano, che devo scindere le cose. So anche che andare in affitto pagando pure il mantenimento alla moglie per mettermi insieme ad una con due figli sarebbe una mossa vagamente azzardata. Solo che sono in una fase dove mi domando il perché dovrei privarmi di queste emozioni che mia moglie non e' più in grado di darmi? Io sono certo di non amarla più , mi tiene unito a lei solo i figli e la quotidianità. Voi dite che sia giusto così?


Credo che sarebbe stato “più giusto” che queste consapevolezze tu le avessi raggiunte senza emozioni adolescenziali a fare da grimaldello.

I figli e la quotidianità non sono affatto poca cosa, conditi da affetto e sesso diventano tanto.

Talmente tanto che francamente non so come si possa pensare di gettare via tutto per delle emozioni per natura effimere e transitorie, destinate a trasformarsi in altro comunque.

Prenditi tempo e non fare scemenze.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, lo so bene che devo stare con i piedi per terra, che devo andarci piano, che devo scindere le cose. So anche che andare in affitto pagando pure il mantenimento alla moglie per mettermi insieme ad una con due figli sarebbe una mossa vagamente azzardata. Solo che sono in una fase dove mi domando il perché dovrei privarmi di queste emozioni che mia moglie non e' più in grado di darmi? Io sono certo di non amarla più , mi tiene unito a lei solo i figli e la quotidianità. Voi dite che sia giusto così?


Veramente io sono una fautrice della separazione che rende le persone serene.
Il problema sono i figli.
Ti immagini per i figli vedere il padre che li lascia per vivere con altri bambini?
Devi considerare una convivenza come una cosa a lungo termine con una cauta gradualità perché i tuoi conoscano i suoi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dico che fare da padre a 2 bimbi sconosciuti , in nome dell'amore, lo trovo avventato.
> E i tuoi figli allevati a sua volta da un estraneo, sarò all'antica ma i figli sono di chi li cresce e non di chi li mette al mondo.
> Forse perché donna/mamma io non cederei a nessun il mio ruolo.


Ecco. Non ti avevo letta. L’hai detto meglio di me.


----------



## patroclo (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, lo so bene che devo stare con i piedi per terra, che devo andarci piano, che devo scindere le cose. So anche che andare in affitto pagando pure il mantenimento alla moglie per mettermi insieme ad una con due figli sarebbe una mossa vagamente azzardata. Solo che sono in una fase dove mi domando il perché dovrei privarmi di queste emozioni che mia moglie non e' più in grado di darmi? Io sono certo di non amarla più , mi tiene unito a lei solo i figli e la quotidianità. Voi dite che sia giusto così?


Hai molto di più in casa di quello che avevo io quando mi sono separato, nelle tue condizioni forse non l'avrei neanche fatto o almeno ci avrei pensato mille volte di più
Immagina che la nuova che ti fa battere il cuore non esista, cosa faresti? ..... ecco la tua scelta dovrebbe essere in base a questo


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto un amante non è una terapia di coppia.
> Sarebbe come dire che creare un ammanco di cassa va a favore della ditta perché chi ha speso i soldi è di buon umore.


L'ammanco di cassa è il punto di vista del tradito non del traditore.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè. Innamorato come un quindicenne.
> Ma avendo qualche decennio in più puoi capire che sarebbe una relazione di uno con due figli che si mette con una con due figli.
> Fammi capire. Tu lasceresti i tuoi figli a tua moglie per andare a vivere con altri due bambini?


E' proprio questo l'inizio. Fuori dal tempo e dallo spazio.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale sono sulle nuvole, ma per fortuna ne sono conscio. Lei sa tutto di me. Non so ancora cosa voglia, ma non credo abbia aspettative alte da questa cosa. Quello che ho provato ha quasi del mistico, il più bel bacio della mia vita.


Quanto è durato il bacio?

Quindi lei ha chiaro che esce con te ma che tu non hai alcuna intenzione di separarti, o ciò di cui è al corrente è che tra te e tue moglie le cose non van bene, che tu non la ami più, che state insieme solo per i figli?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Hai molto di più in casa di quello che avevo io quando mi sono separato, nelle tue condizioni forse non l'avrei neanche fatto o almeno ci avrei pensato mille volte di più
> Immagina che la nuova che ti fa battere il cuore non esista, cosa faresti? ..... ecco la tua scelta dovrebbe essere in base a questo


Quoto


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto è durato il bacio?
> 
> Quindi lei ha chiaro che esce con te ma che tu non hai alcuna intenzione di separarti, o ciò di cui è al corrente è che tra te e tue moglie le cose non van bene, che tu non la ami più, che state insieme solo per i figli?


La seconda.


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanto è durato il bacio?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


>


Era una curiosità. Che c'è di strano?


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era una curiosità. Che c'è di strano?


Non capivo il senso della domanda, se fatta perché ritenuta funzionale a qualche considerazione.

Adesso ho capito


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


>


Un bacio molto lungo, che senza ombra di dubbio stava portando ad altro.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'ammanco di cassa è il punto di vista del tradito non del traditore.
> 
> 
> 
> E' proprio questo l'inizio. Fuori dal tempo e dallo spazio.


No l’ammanco di cassa è il fatto. È il traditore che la racconta come un investimento che farà tornare più soldi in cassa.


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Hai molto di più in casa di quello che avevo io quando mi sono separato, nelle tue condizioni forse non l'avrei neanche fatto o almeno ci avrei pensato mille volte di più
> Immagina che la nuova che ti fa battere il cuore non esista, cosa faresti? ..... ecco la tua scelta dovrebbe essere in base a questo


Allora provo a fare una domanda generica: e' giusto portare avanti un matrimonio senza amore, ma che tutto sommato si regge sulle proprie gambe, anche se mi porta spesso a deragliare? E se si, lo si fa per il bene dei figli, oppure per l'incapacità e la mancanza di coraggio ad affrontare una eventuale separazione?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora provo a fare una domanda generica: e' giusto portare avanti un matrimonio senza amore, ma che tutto sommato si regge sulle proprie gambe, anche se mi porta spesso a deragliare? E se si, lo si fa per il bene dei figli, oppure per l'incapacità e la mancanza di coraggio ad affrontare una eventuale separazione?


I vecchi dicevano che “la vita (o il matrimonio) non è tutto rose e fiori”. Una lunga relazione progettuale è costituita da tante cose e da una relazione di coppia che punta alla intimità e al reciproco supporto fisico, psicologico e spirituale. 
Tutto questo desiderio di darsi queste cose si chiama amore.
Da questo è escluso il batticuore e il tremore delle ginocchia.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora provo a fare una domanda generica: e' giusto portare avanti un matrimonio senza amore, ma che tutto sommato si regge sulle proprie gambe, anche se mi porta spesso a deragliare? E se si, lo si fa per il bene dei figli, oppure per l'incapacità e la mancanza di coraggio ad affrontare una eventuale separazione?


Io analizzerei perché deragli
Io non so se il tuo matrimonio sia senza amore, leggendoti percepisco che vorresti l’amore inteso come emozioni anche un po’ adolescenziali.
Quelle emozioni non durano una vita e nemmeno il bacio mistico si protrarrà per la vita
Metti sulla bilancia. Leggendoti per me pende totalmente da una parte


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora provo a fare una domanda generica: e' giusto portare avanti un matrimonio senza amore, ma che tutto sommato si regge sulle proprie gambe, anche se mi porta spesso a deragliare? E se si, lo si fa per il bene dei figli, oppure per l'incapacità e la mancanza di coraggio ad affrontare una eventuale separazione?


 come ti vedi da separato. Cioè senza tutto quello, hai adesso?
Senza la principessa che ti ha preso il cuore.
Solo, tu da solo


----------



## patroclo (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora provo a fare una domanda generica: e' giusto portare avanti un matrimonio senza amore, ma che tutto sommato si regge sulle proprie gambe, anche se mi porta spesso a deragliare? E se si, lo si fa per il bene dei figli, oppure per l'incapacità e la mancanza di coraggio ad affrontare una eventuale separazione?


In linea teorica direi che è proprio sbagliato, in pratica però i matrimoni di lunga data resistono anche grazie a distrazioni e deragliamenti che rimangono entro certi limiti.
A mente fredda, cioè dopo anni, posso dire che il mio separarmi è stato un atto di egoismo nei confronti dei miei figli e non se lo meritavano. Dall'altra parte non si meritavano neanche due genitori che tiravano a campare, se fino a quel momento probabilmente avevano colto poco i segnali con l'andare del  tempo la situazione era solo destinata ad aumentare il livello delle reciproche tensioni e indifferenze.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha ragione Manzoni che ci sentiamo in tanti vasi di coccio in mezzo a vasi di ferro.


 Manzoni studialo meglio, zappa!


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha proprio ragione [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] quando dice che si tradisce per non separarsi.


Vabbè ma è normale


----------



## Lara3 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dico che fare da padre a 2 bimbi sconosciuti , in nome dell'amore, lo trovo avventato.
> E i tuoi figli allevati a sua volta da un estraneo, sarò all'antica ma i figli sono di chi li cresce e non di chi li mette al mondo.
> Forse perché donna/mamma io non cederei a nessun il mio ruolo.


Allora vuoi dire che nessuno si deve separare se ha figli ? Oppure si separa e resta solo tutta la vita ?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> In linea teorica direi che è proprio sbagliato, in pratica però i matrimoni di lunga data resistono anche grazie a distrazioni e deragliamenti che rimangono entro certi limiti.
> A mente fredda, cioè dopo anni, posso dire che il mio separarmi è stato un atto di egoismo nei confronti dei miei figli e non se lo meritavano. Dall'altra parte non si meritavano neanche due genitori che tiravano a campare, se fino a quel momento probabilmente avevano colto poco i segnali con l'andare del  tempo la situazione era solo destinata ad aumentare il livello delle reciproche tensioni e indifferenze.


Continuo a leggerti, ma non capisco.
La separazione è la presa d’atto che una unione non funziona. È una presa d’atto frequente. Non è una cosa contro i figli. È avvenuto tutto nonostante i figli. Responsabilità sia di chi non si sentiva amato sia di chi non amava. Nessun figlio lo percepisce come una cosa contro di lui, proprio perché abbastanza frequente da considerarla un evento possibile. Non è un evento desiderato da nessuno dei componenti della famiglia, ma non lo è nemmeno la rottura della lavatrice o la morte del gatto, ma sono cose che avvengono.


----------



## Vera (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> I vecchi del forum mi conoscono ormai meglio di mia moglie, per i nuovi invece faccio un breve riassunto.
> 
> Ho 41 anni, due figli: uno di 13 e l'altra di quasi 8. Io sono un sognatore che si nutre di emozioni, mia moglie una donna molto pratica e dura, che stenta a far trasparire le proprie emozioni. Molti litigi dovuti a caratteri profondamente diversi, io che non capisco lei, casini con i suoceri, gelosie, ripicche... insomma un bel casino.
> 
> ...


Ho letto tutti i commenti, compresi i tuoi e mi sto ancora chiedendo come si possa chiamare platonica una relazione durata mesi. Avevi bisogno di addolcire la pillola anche a noi?

Ora hai conosciuto questa ragazza, l'hai baciata ed è stato qualcosa di mistico. Mistico in che senso? O sei un quarantunenne che non ha mai vissuto l'adolescenza o sei mentalmente più piccolo dei tuoi figli.


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i commenti, compresi i tuoi e mi sto ancora chiedendo come si possa chiamare platonica una relazione durata mesi. Avevi bisogno di addolcire la pillola anche a noi?
> 
> Ora hai conosciuto questa ragazza, l'hai baciata ed è stato qualcosa di mistico. Mistico in che senso? O sei un quarantunenne che non ha mai vissuto l'adolescenza o sei mentalmente più piccolo dei tuoi figli.


Io l'ho considerata platonica, perché con lei giocai a fare il martire, avevo bisogno di sentirmi desiderato, ma stringi stringi, non e' che fu una grande storia, ne per il sesso, ne per il lascito.

Questa e' nata perché sono rimasto folgorato da lei. Non era un periodo brutto per noi tutto sommato, ma ero già conscio di non amare mia moglie.

Già, non ho avuto una grande adolescenza. 

Quello che ho provato e' davvero stato unico e al momento non so molto di più . Abbiamo un sacco di cose in comune, e' meravigliosa... Ma so che non c'e' un futuro con lei.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i commenti, compresi i tuoi e mi sto ancora chiedendo come si possa chiamare platonica una relazione durata mesi. Avevi bisogno di addolcire la pillola anche a noi?
> 
> Ora hai conosciuto questa ragazza, l'hai baciata ed è stato qualcosa di mistico. Mistico in che senso? O sei un quarantunenne che non ha mai vissuto l'adolescenza o sei mentalmente più piccolo dei tuoi figli.


Vuol dire che era travolto dai sensi, scollato dalla realtà. Ha scritto appena rientrato.
Tu se baci un uomo che ti piace poi sei fredda come un iceberg?
Avere provato delle sensazioni in età adolescenziale non vuol dire che a 40 anni devi diventare un monolite.
Diciamo che solitamente uno se le tiene per se.
Nelle sensazioni che lui ha provato in quel frangente non c'erano sua moglie, sua madre, i suoi figli, il cane, l'auto, il lavoro, il lavandino che perde, le bollette da pagare, l'appuntamento dal barbiere, ect.
Tu un orgasmo come lo descrivi?


----------



## Kid (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vuol dire che era travolto dai sensi, scollato dalla realtà. Ha scritto appena rientrato.
> Tu se baci un uomo che ti piace poi sei fredda come un iceberg?
> Avere provato delle sensazioni in età adolescenziale non vuol dire che a 40 anni devi diventare un monolite.
> Diciamo che solitamente uno se le tiene per se.
> ...



Ti ringrazio, anche se ripeto: non mi sento un martire. Mi rendo benissimo conto di tutto. Tieni presente che ho passato anni a rispondere su questo forum a gente nella mia stessa situazione. Da fuori e' più chiaro, semplice. Lo so. Il problema e' che viverla e' molto diverso. La mia aggravante e' che io avrei dovuto saperlo come si finiva, essendoci già  passato. E questo e' un altro interrogativo che mi sto ponendo: perché se so già che queste cose finiscono sempre male,  lo faccio comunque? Mi e' molto piaciuta  l'ultima parte del tuo post, dove elenchi le quotidianità . Già, tutto dimenticato per un po' .


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, anche se ripeto: non mi sento un martire. Mi rendo benissimo conto di tutto. Tieni presente che ho passato anni a rispondere su questo forum a gente nella mia stessa situazione. Da fuori e' più chiaro, semplice. Lo so. Il problema e' che viverla e' molto diverso. La mia aggravante e' che io avrei dovuto saperlo come si finiva, essendoci già  passato. E questo e' un altro interrogativo che mi sto ponendo: perché se so già che queste cose finiscono sempre male,  lo faccio comunque? Mi e' molto piaciuta  l'ultima parte del tuo post, dove elenchi le quotidianità . Già, tutto dimenticato per un po' .


Penso sia fame emotiva. Ho visto un post dove parlavi di giochini erotici, ect. con tua moglie.
Qui senza sex toys e solo con un bacio hai già mangiato. O ti dai emozioni entro il campo di vita con tua moglie o per forza ti trovi arido.
Sesso a parte nella tua vita normale non hai emozioni? Qualcosa che puoi fare anche da solo ma che per te sia eccitante, che ti fa sentir vivo, che ti fa staccare la mente.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, anche se ripeto: non mi sento un martire. Mi rendo benissimo conto di tutto. Tieni presente che ho passato anni a rispondere su questo forum a gente nella mia stessa situazione. Da fuori e' più chiaro, semplice. Lo so. Il problema e' che viverla e' molto diverso. La mia aggravante e' che io avrei dovuto saperlo come si finiva, essendoci già  passato. E questo e' un altro interrogativo che mi sto ponendo: perché se so già che queste cose finiscono sempre male,  lo faccio comunque? Mi e' molto piaciuta  l'ultima parte del tuo post, dove elenchi le quotidianità . Già, tutto dimenticato per un po' .


Il problema è che “in quel frangente non c'erano sua moglie, sua madre, i suoi figli, il cane, l'auto, il lavoro, il lavandino che perde, le bollette da pagare, l'appuntamento dal barbiere, ect.” sono VITA.
Perché si dovrebbe voler dimenticare la vita?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non capivo il senso della domanda, se fatta perché ritenuta funzionale a qualche considerazione.
> 
> Adesso ho capito


E' una sorta di "imprinting" emotivo:
_Un bacio molto lungo, che senza ombra di dubbio stava portando ad altro. _
L'hanno condiviso. Se senti un sapore che non ti piace, l'odore della pelle dell'altro che non ti piace ti allontani (se sei normale). Se il bacio non ti piace ti allontani. Se ci stai incollato un'ora ti piace un casino.

Questo è l'imprinting logico dato a lei (ma non possiamo sapere la sua interpretazione): _è al corrente è che tra te e tue moglie le cose non van bene,  che tu non la ami più, che state insieme solo per i figli_
Questo quello di lui: non credo abbia aspettative alte da questa cosa

Il possibile casino che io vedo qui, per la mia esperienza, è che non è messo in chiaro che lui non lascerà mai la moglie, non le viene detto che in questa situazione non c'è NESSUNA ASPETTATIVA DA FARSI.
Più di uscire e trovarsi di nascosto non ci sarà mai niente.
Lui crede che lei non aspetterà, ma lei?
Devi sommare i due stati emotivo + logico.

So che qui nel forum _è al corrente è che tra te e tue moglie le cose non van bene,  che tu non la ami più, che state insieme solo per i figli _è uguale a _ovvio che non lascerà la moglie_.
Ma dal mio punto di vista è come se ci incrociassimo io e te per strada mentre io sto per entrare in un immobiliare. Mi chiedi come va e io ti dico "guarda a casa le pareti crollano, le tubature son vecchie e andate, quella casa proprio non mi piace più". Poi ci salutiamo e te ne vai. Tu cosa pensi? Che io entri nell'immobiliare per cercare una nuova casa no? Eh no mia cara, io non ho assolutamente intenzione di cambiare casa!!! Vengo qui e mi faccio mostrar case, se posso ci dormo una notte, faccio anche domande interessate ma non ho assolutamente intenzione di cambiare casa.


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La separazione è la presa d’atto che una unione non funziona. È una presa d’atto frequente. Non è una cosa contro i figli. È avvenuto tutto nonostante i figli. Responsabilità sia di chi non si sentiva amato sia di chi non amava. Nessun figlio lo percepisce come una cosa contro di lui, proprio perché abbastanza frequente da considerarla un evento possibile. Non è un evento desiderato da nessuno dei componenti della famiglia, ma non lo è nemmeno la rottura della lavatrice o la morte del gatto, ma sono cose che avvengono.


Tendenzialmente quoto.
Anche se non è semplicemente qualcosa che avviene o una fatalità, si tratta di una resa.

Chiaro che non è un atto contro i figli, ma ne pagano un prezzo, pur non essendone in alcun modo responsabili.
Prezzo che viene messo in conto.

E credo possa capitare, da parte di chi alla fine delle sue valutazioni ha deciso di imporlo,  di sentirsi un poco in colpa per aver anteposto “altro” (anche se sacrosanto, importante, ecc ecc) a loro.


----------



## Pat67 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Sinceramente la cosa mi ammazza solo a pensarci. Ma per i figli.


Se pur non facile, la separazione gestita con intelligenza , rimane la soluzione certamente meno traumatica che non una convivenza forzata. Mi sono separata con due figli che allora avevano 12 e 8 anni. Gli si dice che mamma e papà pur volendosi bene , non vanno più d'accordo e non possono più vivere insieme. Ci vuole coraggio, sopratutto buonsenso. Mai insultare l'altro è mordersi la lingua ogni volta che lo si vorrebbe fare. Ripeto coraggio, tatto, buonsenso, pazienza. Ad oggi posso dire di avere due figli sereni , hanno accettato entrambi i relativi compagni , vivendo la situazione con estrema serenità. Percorso lungo e tortuoso  ma da farsi. Coraggio !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' una sorta di "imprinting" emotivo:
> _Un bacio molto lungo, che senza ombra di dubbio stava portando ad altro. _
> L'hanno condiviso. Se senti un sapore che non ti piace, l'odore della pelle dell'altro che non ti piace ti allontani (se sei normale). Se il bacio non ti piace ti allontani. Se ci stai incollato un'ora ti piace un casino.
> 
> ...


Bella la metafora della casa.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente quoto.
> Anche se non è semplicemente qualcosa che avviene o una fatalità, si tratta di una resa.
> 
> Chiaro che non è un atto contro i figli, ma ne pagano un prezzo, pur non essendone in alcun modo responsabili.
> ...


Qui c’è gente che ci prova dieci anni e non si arrende dopo venti. 
Tutti quelli che si separano non sono superficiali. Qualcuno sì.


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui c’è gente che ci prova dieci anni e non si arrende dopo venti.
> Tutti quelli che si separano non sono superficiali. Qualcuno sì.


Non parlavo di superficialità...

Quella è trasversale. Ci sono anche quelli che non si separano che lo sono.


----------



## Vera (26 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vuol dire che era travolto dai sensi, scollato dalla realtà. Ha scritto appena rientrato.
> Tu se baci un uomo che ti piace poi sei fredda come un iceberg?
> Avere provato delle sensazioni in età adolescenziale non vuol dire che a 40 anni devi diventare un monolite.
> Diciamo che solitamente uno se le tiene per se.
> ...


Cosa c'entra l'orgasmo? Se vuoi saperlo perché ti incuriosiscono le sensazioni che prova un'altra donna, ok altrimenti non capisco.


----------



## Vera (26 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Io l'ho considerata platonica, perché con lei giocai a fare il martire, avevo bisogno di sentirmi desiderato, ma stringi stringi, non e' che fu una grande storia, ne per il sesso, ne per il lascito.
> 
> Questa e' nata perché sono rimasto folgorato da lei. Non era un periodo brutto per noi tutto sommato, ma ero già conscio di non amare mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Non è detto.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'orgasmo? Se vuoi saperlo perché ti incuriosiscono le sensazioni che prova un'altra donna, ok altrimenti non capisco.


Sono sensazioni. Emozioni. Non è perchè uno è uomo o donna. E' difficile definire lo stato tra delle parole perchè non fa parte della sfera logica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora vuoi dire che nessuno si deve separare se ha figli ? Oppure si separa e resta solo tutta la vita ?


 no lo fanno in tanti. Non vedi in giro la moda delle famiglie allargate. Conosco una donna che ha avuto 3 figli da 3 uomini diversi.
E un uomo che ha 5 figli con 3 donne diverse.
Non so credo  si sta diventando molto superficiali.
Si rincorrono dei sogni, quando si trasformano nella solita routine, game over.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ciccia ciccia, senza cornicette quello è... la terra è terra, non è acqua ne aria. Il tradimento è quasi un condimento per continuare a mandare giù un piatto che non sentiamo più tanto saporito. Può essere aria, acqua, fuoco a seconda dei momenti e delle persone. Ma del condimento senza il piatto non te ne fai nulla. E il piatto è la terra.
> Noi siamo animali di terra, mica di aria o acqua.
> A volte il condimento è compreso nel piatto. A volte si cerca fuori. Direi che gli amanti sono spezie.


Gli amanti Sono esattamente come gli amici. Solo che ci scopi. Tutto qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' una sorta di "imprinting" emotivo:
> _Un bacio molto lungo, che senza ombra di dubbio stava portando ad altro. _
> L'hanno condiviso. Se senti un sapore che non ti piace, l'odore della pelle dell'altro che non ti piace ti allontani (se sei normale). Se il bacio non ti piace ti allontani. Se ci stai incollato un'ora ti piace un casino.
> 
> ...


Perché sto aspettando che l'altro coinquilino muoia per ristrutturare. E ti ritrovi vecchio senza aver la forza nemmeno di piantare un chiodo al muro.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non parlavo di superficialità...
> 
> Quella è trasversale. Ci sono anche quelli che non si separano che lo sono.


La superficialità è una mano santa. È il campanello di allarme che ti ricorda che stai iniziando a comportarti come un idiota


----------



## Vera (27 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono sensazioni. Emozioni. Non è perchè uno è uomo o donna. E' difficile definire lo stato tra delle parole perchè non fa parte della sfera logica.


Mi riferivo a te, per questo ho detto donna. Nessuno stava facendo distinzioni. Ora capisco perché c'è chi parla, come te, sempre metaforicamente.


----------



## patroclo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continuo a leggerti, ma non capisco.
> La separazione è la presa d’atto che una unione non funziona. È una presa d’atto frequente. Non è una cosa contro i figli. È avvenuto tutto nonostante i figli. Responsabilità sia di chi non si sentiva amato sia di chi non amava. *Nessun figlio lo percepisce come una cosa contro di lui, proprio perché abbastanza frequente da considerarla un evento possibile. Non è un evento desiderato da nessuno dei componenti della famiglia*, ma non lo è nemmeno la rottura della lavatrice o la morte del gatto, ma sono cose che avvengono.


Io lo so, la mia ex lo sa, tu lo sai....ecc.ecc. Un decenne non ragiona come noi e comunque se ne frega di tanti ragionamenti


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continuo a leggerti, ma non capisco.
> La separazione è la presa d’atto che una unione non funziona. È una presa d’atto frequente. Non è una cosa contro i figli. È avvenuto tutto nonostante i figli. Responsabilità sia di chi non si sentiva amato sia di chi non amava. Nessun figlio lo percepisce come una cosa contro di lui, proprio perché abbastanza frequente da considerarla un evento possibile. Non è un evento desiderato da nessuno dei componenti della famiglia, ma non lo è nemmeno la rottura della lavatrice o la morte del gatto, ma sono cose che avvengono.


Non lo fai contro di loro ma sicuramente è una tua decisione che modifica anche la loro vita. A volte in meglio ma molto spesso in peggio. 
Indipendentemente da cosa può pensare lui sono io che non mi perdonerei di non avere  dato il meglio che potevo dare loro
A volte il meglio è la separazione.
Ma se non lo è , se capisci che avrebbero vissuto meglio se non ti fossi separata io credo che il senso di colpa sia più che doveroso 
Poi c’e Chi con quel senso di colpa va avanti e chi non tollera di poterlo provare e chi non lo prova


----------



## patroclo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo fai contro di loro ma sicuramente è una tua decisione che modifica anche la loro vita. A volte in meglio ma molto spesso in peggio.
> Indipendentemente da cosa può pensare lui sono io che non mi perdonerei di non avere  dato il meglio che potevo dare loro
> A volte il meglio è la separazione.
> Ma se non lo è , se capisci che avrebbero vissuto meglio se non ti fossi separata io credo che il senso di colpa sia più che doveroso
> Poi c’e Chi con quel senso di colpa va avanti e chi non tollera di poterlo provare e chi non lo prova


indipendentemente dal meglio o dal peggio sai che è una decisione che provoca dolori, personalmente non ho sensi di colpa perché non vedevo altre vie d'uscita da quella situazione, non avere sensi di colpa però non significa non provare dolore


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> indipendentemente dal meglio o dal peggio sai che è una decisione che provoca dolori, personalmente non ho sensi di colpa perché non vedevo altre vie d'uscita da quella situazione, non avere sensi di colpa però non significa non provare dolore


Ci sono situazioni in cui non provoca dolore. Situazioni in cui i figli vivono in un clima di astio o violenza o comunque situazioni in cui è evidente che non stiano bene 
In quel caso direi che la decisione provoca solo benefici.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a te, per questo ho detto donna. Nessuno stava facendo distinzioni. Ora capisco perché c'è chi parla, come te, sempre metaforicamente.


Non ho capito che vuoi dire Vera.


----------



## patroclo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni in cui non provoca dolore. Situazioni in cui i figli vivono in un clima di astio o violenza o comunque situazioni in cui è evidente che non stiano bene
> In quel caso direi che la decisione provoca solo benefici.


Le metto però nelle categorie estreme, che sicuramente non è il mio caso.
I figli sono dei "rompicoglioni" che rinfacceranno sempre ai genitori troppe assenze o troppe presenze, teniamo conto di questo e che anche noi siamo stati figli ( e ci siamo comportati come tali)


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Io lo so, la mia ex lo sa, tu lo sai....ecc.ecc. Un decenne non ragiona come noi e comunque se ne frega di tanti ragionamenti


Dipende dal decenne, forse.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Le metto però nelle categorie estreme, che sicuramente non è il mio caso.
> I figli sono dei "rompicoglioni" che rinfacceranno sempre ai genitori troppe assenze o troppe presenze, teniamo conto di questo e che anche noi siamo stati figli ( e ci siamo comportati come tali)


Ma questo sicuramente lo so benissimo 
Credo che ognuno di noi sia sereno per motivi diversi
Per me è fondamentale in questo momento, magari domani cambio idea, sapere che sto facendo quello che ritengo meglio per i miei figli (magari non lo è ).
So che non riuscirei a essere serena diversamente. 
Esattamente come non sarei serena se non fossi certa di aver fatto tutto il possibile e di più per provare a dAre loro la famiglia che dovrebbero avere


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo fai contro di loro ma sicuramente è una tua decisione che modifica anche la loro vita. A volte in meglio ma molto spesso in peggio.
> Indipendentemente da cosa può pensare lui sono io che non mi perdonerei di non avere  dato il meglio che potevo dare loro
> A volte il meglio è la separazione.
> Ma se non lo è , se capisci che avrebbero vissuto meglio se non ti fossi separata io credo che il senso di colpa sia più che doveroso
> Poi c’e Chi con quel senso di colpa va avanti e chi non tollera di poterlo provare e chi non lo prova


È ovvio che i figli vivono meglio con i genitori felici, la famiglia unita e un reddito più alto. Ma lo diceva anche Catalano.
Ma si vive meglio magari anche con un reddito sicuro, però c’è chi fa l’imprenditore correndo rischi.
Per tutto si sceglie in base ai propri valori. 
Panche economici e non c’è da dare una valutazione per gli altri.
Ad esempio c’è chi spende per mandare i figli a studiare all’estero, anche confidando che una migliore conoscenza delle lingue comporterà un reddito da lavoro  maggiore. Poi magari il figlio sceglierà di mettere un b&b in un paesino perché disinteressato al reddito.
Non si sa come i figli utilizzeranno le opportunità date. Ma non si sa neanche come vivranno la separazione dei genitori. E la controprova non c’è mai.
Ci sono anche figli che rimpiangono che i genitori non si siano separati, senza valutare che se fosse accaduto magari non avrebbero potuto studiare. 
“Come fai sbagli” dice il proverbio.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ovvio che i figli vivono meglio con i genitori felici, la famiglia unita e un reddito più alto. Ma lo diceva anche Catalano.
> Ma si vive meglio magari anche con un reddito sicuro, però c’è chi fa l’imprenditore correndo rischi.
> Per tutto si sceglie in base ai propri valori.
> Panche economici e non c’è da dare una valutazione per gli altri.
> ...


Pensa che la parte erconomica non la prendevo in considerazione
Non ho dato valutazioni su nessuno
Sono scelte diverse e ognuno si muove come meglio crede


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, lo so bene che devo stare con i piedi per terra, che devo andarci piano, che devo scindere le cose. So anche che andare in affitto pagando pure il mantenimento alla moglie per mettermi insieme ad una con due figli sarebbe una mossa vagamente azzardata. Solo che sono in una fase dove mi domando il perché dovrei privarmi di queste emozioni che mia moglie non e' più in grado di darmi? Io sono certo di non amarla più , mi tiene unito a lei solo i figli e la quotidianità. Voi dite che sia giusto così?


Kid, le emozioni passano. 
E poi, che fai?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Un bacio molto lungo, che senza ombra di dubbio stava portando ad altro.


E perché l'altro non è arrivato?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal decenne, forse.


Mediamente il decenne non vuole genitori che gli incasinino la vita invece di aiutarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente il decenne non vuole genitori che gli incasinino la vita invece di aiutarlo.


Ci vuole un po’ di discernimento. 
Anche la parola è desueta:facepalm:


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2019)

Abbiamo fatto l'amore. Inutile dirvi che è stato bellissimo e soprattutto è stato tutto molto naturale e spontaneo. Ma la cosa che più mi sta facendo ammattire sono i suoi baci. Non si staccherebbe mai, cosa che non posso dire di mia moglie e non da ieri.

La cosa che non sospettavo è che sembra che la mia gioia si stia riversando sulla coppia. A casa sono molto più sereno e disponibile.

Non capisco più nulla ma per ora mi sta bene così.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto l'amore. Inutile dirvi che è stato bellissimo e soprattutto è stato tutto molto naturale e spontaneo. Ma la cosa che più mi sta facendo ammattire sono i suoi baci. Non si staccherebbe mai, cosa che non posso dire di mia moglie e non da ieri.
> 
> La cosa che non sospettavo è che sembra che la mia gioia si stia riversando sulla coppia. A casa sono molto più sereno e disponibile.
> 
> Non capisco più nulla ma per ora mi sta bene così.


Quando hai avuto la prima ragazza poi non hai aiutato la mamma ad apparecchiare?


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto l'amore. Inutile dirvi che è stato bellissimo e soprattutto è stato tutto molto naturale e spontaneo. Ma la cosa che più mi sta facendo ammattire sono i suoi baci. Non si staccherebbe mai, cosa che non posso dire di mia moglie e non da ieri.
> 
> La cosa che non sospettavo è che sembra che la mia gioia si stia riversando sulla coppia. A casa sono molto più sereno e disponibile.
> 
> Non capisco più nulla ma per ora mi sta bene così.


Sei consapevole che tutto ciò ti porta lontano dall'obiettivo che ti eri dato di salvare il matrimonio? Avresti dovuto imparare la lezione... per me facendo così hai già deciso. Tra l 'altro passando anche dal lato del torto. Mollala a prescindere da questa nuova fiamma.


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sei consapevole che tutto ciò ti porta lontano dall'obiettivo che ti eri dato di salvare il matrimonio? Avresti dovuto imparare la lezione... per me facendo così hai già deciso. Tra l 'altro passando anche dal lato del torto.


Non ho deciso un bel niente, ma al momento non posso fare a meno di lei. Lei ha 2 figli, una convivenza difficile alle spalle, non si sognerebbe nemmeno di mettersi in casa un uomo al momento.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho deciso un bel niente, ma al momento non posso fare a meno di lei. Lei ha 2 figli, una convivenza difficile alle spalle, non si sognerebbe nemmeno di mettersi in casa un uomo al momento.


Perche, pensavi di fare fagotto e trasferirti da lei ?


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche, pensavi di fare fagotto e trasferirti da lei ?


Beh ti dirò che faccio un sacco di pensieri ultimamente, anche quelli più assurdi. Però si, sarà che sono in una fase che fa volare la fantasia, ma sicuramente ha un carattere molto vicino al mio.


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche, pensavi di fare fagotto e trasferirti da lei ?


Paura.

Kid, non esagerare con la fantasia. Io, mi capitasse uno così, scapperei a gambe levate. Mi sa che la mia castità durerà più a lungo di quanto pensassi 
:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Paura.
> 
> Kid, non esagerare con la fantasia. Io, mi capitasse uno così, scapperei a gambe levate. Mi sa che la mia castità durerà più a lungo di quanto pensassi
> :rotfl:


Tranquilla, tengo tutto per me. Sono così in tutto sai, voli pindarici poi brusche e vertiginose picchiate.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh ti dirò che faccio un sacco di pensieri ultimamente, anche quelli più assurdi. Però si, sarà che sono in una fase che fa volare la fantasia, ma sicuramente ha un carattere molto vicino al mio.


Inutile vero dirti di fermarti e respirare?
Torna con i piedi per terra che purtroppo o per fortuna i 15 anni li abbiamo passati da un po'.
Ragiona e valuta cosa hai, cosa rischi e anche i pro e poi muoviti.


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Tranquilla, tengo tutto per me. Sono così in tutto sai, voli pindarici poi brusche e vertiginose picchiate.


Io poi con te non ci posso parlare. Guardo Winnie the Pooh e mi blocco ahahah


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh ti dirò che faccio un sacco di pensieri ultimamente, anche quelli più assurdi. Però si, sarà che sono in una fase che fa volare la fantasia, ma sicuramente ha un carattere molto vicino al mio.


La conosci da quanti anni?


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La conosci da quanti anni?


Probabilmente da esterno, mi unirei volentieri ai vostri sfottò. 

Fate bene, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Probabilmente da esterno, mi unirei volentieri ai vostri sfottò.
> 
> Fate bene, ci mancherebbe.


Conosco una persona uguale uguale a te ...
Stessi discorsi e stessi atteggiamenti... il diritto all’innamoramento..lo chiama ... idealizza subito e dopo poco tutto cade ma i danni restano. 
È solo da diverso tempo ed è anche uscito un po’ di testa .... ormai ha fatto tanti di quei casini che si sente un fallito e fa fatica anche a distinguere il reale dal non reale ...
Dovrebbe fare terapia ma pensa di non risolvere nulla ...fermati prima...è meglio ...


----------



## Marjanna (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh ti dirò che faccio un sacco di pensieri ultimamente, anche quelli più assurdi. Però si, sarà che sono in una fase che fa volare la fantasia, ma sicuramente ha un carattere molto vicino al mio.


Cerca di capire se è una tipa vendicativa. Se vuoi stare con tua moglie, a parte tutto ciò che vedi ora tra le nuvole, viste le notizie di questi tempi cerca di capire se è vendicativa.
Il resto potrà anche non interessarti di lei, ma questo ti serve saperlo.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Probabilmente da esterno, mi unirei volentieri ai vostri sfottò.
> 
> Fate bene, ci mancherebbe.


Non è uno sfotto'. E nemmeno il consiglio di una vecchia zia all'antica. Non conosciamo fino in fondo chi abbiamo accanto da una vita..e tu dopo una settimana affermi ciò? A me meraviglia che sei uno che già ci è passato...che gia conosce la bolla, gli unicorni, la reiterazione (che ci sarà) l esser dall altra parte e il risultato finale. Solo questo.


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non è uno sfotto'. E nemmeno il consiglio di una vecchia zia all'antica. Non conosciamo fino in fondo chi abbiamo accanto da una vita..e tu dopo una settimana affermi ciò? A me meraviglia che sei uno che già ci è passato...che gia conosce la bolla, gli unicorni, la reiterazione (che ci sarà) l esser dall altra parte e il risultato finale. Solo questo.


E' questo che voglio capire: perché insisto?


----------



## patroclo (28 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Conosco una persona uguale uguale a te ...
> Stessi discorsi e stessi atteggiamenti... il diritto all’innamoramento..lo chiama ... idealizza subito e dopo poco tutto cade ma i danni restano.
> È solo da diverso tempo ed è anche uscito un po’ di testa .... ormai ha fatto tanti di quei casini che si sente un fallito e fa fatica anche a distinguere il reale dal non reale ...
> Dovrebbe fare terapia ma pensa di non risolvere nulla ...fermati prima...è meglio ...


Sei incredibile!!!! conosci sempre qualcuno che ha fatto qualchecosa e gli è successo qualcos'altro d conseguenza......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Sei incredibile!!!! conosci sempre qualcuno che ha fatto qualchecosa e gli è successo qualcos'altro d conseguenza......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Embe? Osservo senza indifferenza
Diciamo che conosco tanta gente fuori di zucca


----------



## patroclo (28 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Embe? Osservo senza indifferenza


ma anch'io osservo con attenzione e ti posso dire che ho visto anche persone che hanno scopato, si sono divertite, sono affondate e poi hanno scoperto nuove gioie e nuove vite e quelli che sembravano cadaveri alla fine sono rifioriti con spirito, energie e anticorpi nuovi.....
Magari li hai conosciuti anche tu, negli esempi che riporti però non lo vedo spesso


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2019)

*Tutto giusto ciò che gli dite, però...*

E' vero, le emozioni passano come ha detto Danny, ma sto pensando...se l'innamoramento, o infatuazione se preferite, si trasformasse in amore? Se cioè la donna che ha incontrato Kid fosse davvero quella più giusta per lui?
Dovrebbe rinunciarci perché quello che ha a casa è comunque abbastanza in un matrimonio?
Me lo sto chiedendo e in questo momento non so proprio rispondere.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ma anch'io osservo con attenzione e ti posso dire che ho visto anche persone che hanno scopato, si sono divertite, sono affondate e poi hanno scoperto nuove gioie e nuove vite e quelli che sembravano cadaveri alla fine sono rifioriti con spirito, energie e anticorpi nuovi.....
> Magari li hai conosciuti anche tu, negli esempi che riporti però non lo vedo spesso


Perché non ne conosco ...e che ci posso fare ? 
Se però ti fa star meglio dico di sì 
. sembra che tu lo faccia  diventare , perdonami, un’attacco personale ... 
non mi importa se hai tradito , avrai avuto i tuoi buoni motivi e poi con coerenza ti sei separato . Ti considero negativamente ? No.. ci mancherebbe . 
In questo caso specifico (di questo stiamo parlando )..tu ci vedi qualcosa di positivo ? 
Io no....
Ma io sono io ..


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, le emozioni passano come ha detto Danny, ma sto pensando...se l'innamoramento, o infatuazione se preferite, si trasformasse in amore? Se cioè la donna che ha incontrato Kid fosse davvero quella più giusta per lui?
> Dovrebbe rinunciarci perché quello che ha a casa è comunque abbastanza in un matrimonio?
> Me lo sto chiedendo e in questo momento non so proprio rispondere.


Se non ama più la moglie che la lasci...poi se son rose fioriranno ..,,,  
Fa specie l’approccio un po ...diciamo così ..,infantile ...non che si sia innamorato di un’altra ...


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho deciso un bel niente, ma al momento non posso fare a meno di lei. Lei ha 2 figli, una convivenza difficile alle spalle, *non si sognerebbe nemmeno di mettersi in casa un uomo al momento.*



Hai detto bene Kid, 'al momento', ma si sa come vanno certe cose, se lei si innamora finirà di volerti tutto per sé.
Nessuno vuole dividere l'oggetto del proprio amore con qualcun altro, soprattutto 'altra'.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ma anch'io osservo con attenzione e ti posso dire che ho visto anche persone che hanno scopato, si sono divertite, sono affondate e poi hanno scoperto nuove gioie e nuove vite e quelli che sembravano cadaveri alla fine sono rifioriti con spirito, energie e anticorpi nuovi.....
> Magari li hai conosciuti anche tu, negli esempi che riporti però non lo vedo spesso


Tradimento con finalità rigenerative.
Esiste, eccome se esiste.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, le emozioni passano come ha detto Danny, ma sto pensando...se l'innamoramento, o infatuazione se preferite, si trasformasse in amore? Se cioè la donna che ha incontrato Kid fosse davvero quella più giusta per lui?
> Dovrebbe rinunciarci perché quello che ha a casa è comunque abbastanza in un matrimonio?
> Me lo sto chiedendo e in questo momento non so proprio rispondere.


E se fosse una pazza psicopatica? Oppure se si rilevassero di fondo tristemente incompatibili?

Il punto è che con i se e con i ma non si fa la storia..

Si fanno delle scelte.
Ogni scelta comporta delle conseguenze.

Il punto è esserne convinti e consapevoli, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se non ama più la moglie che la lasci...poi se son rose fioriranno ..,,,
> Fa specie l’approccio un po ...diciamo così ..,infantile ...non che si sia innamorato di un’altra ...



Ma è ovvio che se non avesse incontrato quella donna avrebbe continuato il suo tran tran da sposato. C'è sempre un evento scatenante che fa rimettere in discussione tutto.
L'atteggiamento è infantile sì, ma non è il primo che a quarant'anni (e anche peggio andando in là con l'età) subisce una regressione adolescenziale.


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> E se fosse una pazza psicopatica? Oppure se si rilevassero di fondo tristemente incompatibili?
> 
> Il punto è che con i se e con i ma non si fa la storia..
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, si fanno delle scelte e si seguono costi quel che costi.


----------



## patroclo (28 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché non ne conosco ...e che ci posso fare ?
> Se però ti fa star meglio dico di sì
> . sembra che tu lo faccia  diventare , perdonami, un’attacco personale ...
> non mi importa se hai tradito , avrai avuto i tuoi buoni motivi e poi con coerenza ti sei separato . Ti considero negativamente ? No.. ci mancherebbe .
> ...


Ma nessun attacco.....  rilevavo semplicemente una tua modalità di approcio alle discussioni. 
Mi hai fatto venire in mente una sit-com americana dove il padre a tavola doveva sempre fare gli ammonimenti ai figli (padre svogliato sempre immerso nel suo giornale con la moglie che lo pungolava alle richieste dei figli): "una volta ho conosciuto uno che fumava e poi è morto", "una volta conoscevo una ragazza che si era fatta dare un passaggio da uno sconosciuto, e poi è morta". "una volta ................., e poi è morto/a"

Nel caso specifico un parere l'ho già espresso: "che si dimentichi l'amante (per un tot) e capisca cosa vuole fare della sua vita"


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> E se fosse una pazza psicopatica? Oppure se si rilevassero di fondo tristemente incompatibili?
> 
> Il punto è che con i se e con i ma non si fa la storia..
> 
> ...


Scelte del genere (io l'ho fatta quindi parlo sulla base dell'esperienza personale e non per sentito dire) hanno bisogno di DUE presupposti fondamentali.
Il primo è la consapevolezza che con il partner ufficiale è finita, e spesso una 'terza persona' è la conferma definitiva, inoppugnabile, della fine di quella storia.
Il secondo presupposto è una FORTE attrazione per questa terza persona, che va valutata nel tempo (anche se di tempo non ce n'è parecchio).
Poi, ovvio, il tempo potrà rivelare incompatibilità (anche questo la mia esperienza personale lo conferma) con questa nuova persona, se però si è (era) convinti che quella fosse la persona giusta e non un semplice traghettatore, allora...


----------



## Marjanna (28 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene Kid, 'al momento', ma si sa come vanno certe cose, se lei si innamora finirà di volerti tutto per sé.
> Nessuno vuole dividere l'oggetto del proprio amore con qualcun altro, soprattutto 'altra'.


Il fatto è che non so quale donna single possa essere interessata a creare un rapporto sapendo che l'altro non lascerà la moglie. Ovvio che all'inizio non lo vuoi certo in casa. Se sono single e conosco un altro single domani che mi piace mica voglio sposarmelo, voglio conoscerlo. Se ci sto bene insieme e vedo che lui sta bene per me sarà automatico che il tempo insieme aumenta. Ma questo tempo non può aumentare in relazione al rischio di un'altra donna a cui potrebbe arrivare una tegolata micidiale in testa. Come si può gioire di una relazione con sto sentore che ti grava in testa?

Lui non ha mai pensato a lasciare la moglie e non lo farà anche se dice di non amarla più (ma magari è un periodo e tra un anno cambia idea di nuovo). Ora è solo trascinato da un'idea di amore. Gli piace come lei guarda lui, come lei cerca lui nel baciarlo. Avete letto una parola su cosa provi lui per lei?


----------



## Foglia (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' questo che voglio capire: perché insisto?


Insisti perché ti piace avere questo tipo di emozioni forti.
Razionalmente, una tizia appena conosciuta con cui c'è feeling e' una tizia appena conosciuta con cui c'è feeling.
Piuttosto, lascia perdere di dirle balle illusorie sul fatto che non ami più tua moglie eccetera eccetera. Dille piuttosto la verità: che con tua moglie c'è la casa, l'affetto, i figli, e tutta la tua realtà di cui a volte percepisci il peso, ma che resta cio' che fondamentalmente vuoi.
Così eviti di costruirle illusioni che sono facili (per una che magari ci crede), del tipo che non ami la moglie ma ami lei.
Amare è una parola che scissa dall'impegno, quello vero che conduce anche a ciò che rifuggi, non ha senso. Che dire? A 40 anni suonati ci si può anche domandare se una famiglia che tutto sommato  "si regge" sia abbastanza oppure no. Poi con la fantasia e l'immaginazione si vola al di sopra del lavandino che perde e delle bollette da pagare. Con la fantasia e l'immaginazione, appunto  .
Nei fatti la scelta è avere a che fare solo con le bollette della tua famiglia, o coi problemi di due nuclei familiari. E a quel punto vedo che la fantasia dei più  (a meno che abbiano una situazione in casa veramente non gestibile) torna coi piedi ben per terra.
Questo per dirti che buona cosa sarebbe non illudere l'altra, almeno.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma nessun attacco.....  rilevavo semplicemente una tua modalità di approcio alle discussioni.
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una sit-com americana dove il padre a tavola doveva sempre fare gli ammonimenti ai figli (padre svogliato sempre immerso nel suo giornale con la moglie che lo pungolava alle richieste dei figli): "una volta ho conosciuto uno che fumava e poi è morto", "una volta conoscevo una ragazza che si era fatta dare un passaggio da uno sconosciuto, e poi è morta". "una volta ................., e poi è morto/a"
> 
> Nel caso specifico un parere l'ho già espresso: "che si dimentichi l'amante (per un tot) e capisca cosa vuole fare della sua vita"


Hahahha


----------



## Kid (28 Gennaio 2019)

Qualche precisazione:

- non l'ho illusa e non voglio farlo
- e' vero: non amo mia moglie. Non la stimo.
- si, sono una persona alquanto infantile (non metto Nick a caso), ho 41 anni ma ne dimostro molto meno e amo le cose che fanno i bambini, forse per questo sono anche un buon padre
- Diletta e' riuscita ad entrarmi in testa per estrapolare i miei pensieri e porgerli a voi, ma in maniera da adulto e per questo la ringrazio
- si,. mi fa paura il divorzio e ciò che comporta. Poi mia moglie sa essere molto cattiva, non oso immaginare cosa potrei passare. Se potessi prendere i bambini e andare, lo farei anche domani


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma nessun attacco.....  rilevavo semplicemente una tua modalità di approcio alle discussioni.
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una sit-com americana dove il padre a tavola doveva sempre fare gli ammonimenti ai figli (padre svogliato sempre immerso nel suo giornale con la moglie che lo pungolava alle richieste dei figli): "una volta ho conosciuto uno che fumava e poi è morto", "una volta conoscevo una ragazza che si era fatta dare un passaggio da uno sconosciuto, e poi è morta". "una volta ................., e poi è morto/a"
> 
> Nel caso specifico un parere l'ho già espresso: "che si dimentichi l'amante (per un tot) e capisca cosa vuole fare della sua vita"


C’era un’altra utente anni fa che raccontava sempre casi di persone da lei conosciute ed erano casi anche più strani.
Era tutto vero.
Del resto anche qui di casi strani ne incontriamo.
Anchedei vicini di casa avremmo da dire. Solo che ci manca la narrazione del vissuto in prima persona.
Quello che è certamente differente in ognuno di noi è il giudizio sul finale. Del resto siamo perplessi anche sul finale di tanti film e in modo diverso in base alle nostre proiezioni.
Tendo a credere al vissuto che mi riferiscono le persone e a interpretarlo dal loro punto di vista e a immaginare il punto di vista del partner.
I racconti pluriennali di Kid mi fanno prendere in considerazione come reale la constatazione che il suo matrimonio sia un matrimonio con un amore residuo e molte ferite reciproche.
Questa donna può costituire una occasione per Kid di capire meglio se stesso.
La conclusione felice invece mi sembra molto molto difficile e complicata e a lungo lungo termine.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scelte del genere (io l'ho fatta quindi parlo sulla base dell'esperienza personale e non per sentito dire) hanno bisogno di DUE presupposti fondamentali.
> Il primo è la consapevolezza che con il partner ufficiale è finita, e spesso una 'terza persona' è la conferma definitiva, inoppugnabile, della fine di quella storia.
> Il secondo presupposto è una FORTE attrazione per questa terza persona, che va valutata nel tempo (anche se di tempo non ce n'è parecchio).
> Poi, ovvio, il tempo potrà rivelare incompatibilità (anche questo la mia esperienza personale lo conferma) con questa nuova persona, se però si è (era) convinti che quella fosse la persona giusta e non un semplice traghettatore, allora...


Però voi non avete costruito la vostra storia su due bambini per parte.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Qualche precisazione:
> 
> - non l'ho illusa e non voglio farlo
> - e' vero: non amo mia moglie. Non la stimo.
> ...


Tutti e sei appassionatamente?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho deciso un bel niente, ma al momento non posso fare a meno di lei. Lei ha 2 figli, una convivenza difficile alle spalle, non si sognerebbe nemmeno di mettersi in casa un uomo al momento.


Stai correndo troppo... 
Vivi questa relazione extra senza infilarci progettualita', estasi mistiche e baci esaltanti e senza distruggere il tuo matrimonio. 
Insomma, cerca di tenere i piedi per terra. 
Arriverà il momento delle scelte fatte a mente lucida, ma è ancora molto lontano per come sei ora.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, si fanno delle scelte e si seguono costi quel che costi.


Senza far pagare i costi agli altri, però.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, le emozioni passano come ha detto Danny, ma sto pensando...se l'innamoramento, o infatuazione se preferite, si trasformasse in amore? Se cioè la donna che ha incontrato Kid fosse davvero quella più giusta per lui?
> Dovrebbe rinunciarci perché quello che ha a casa è comunque abbastanza in un matrimonio?
> Me lo sto chiedendo e in questo momento non so proprio rispondere.


Come sei diventata indulgente nei confronti del tradimento e come sei romantica!
C’è qualcosa che ci devi raccontare? 
Potrei festeggiare.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sei diventata indulgente nei confronti del tradimento e come sei romantica!
> C’è qualcosa che ci devi raccontare?
> Potrei festeggiare.


Ecco... siamo ufficialmente due zabette  perché  ho pensato anch’io alla stessa cosa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco... siamo ufficialmente due zabette  perché  ho pensato anch’io alla stessa cosa


Beh se arrivassi io a consigliare il privé significherebbe che è successo qualcosa.
Probabilmente una botta in testa :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Senza far pagare i costi agli altri, però.



Bè, quando siamo di fronte ad una scelta i costi ci sono sempre o verso di noi o verso chi ci è vicino.
E la scelta dipende dalle priorità che ci diamo, nel caso specifico la ricerca della sua felicità o la determinazione a non voler dare turbamenti ai figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero, le emozioni passano come ha detto Danny, ma sto pensando...se l'innamoramento, o infatuazione se preferite, si trasformasse in amore? Se cioè la donna che ha incontrato Kid fosse davvero quella più giusta per lui?
> Dovrebbe rinunciarci perché quello che ha a casa è comunque abbastanza in un matrimonio?
> Me lo sto chiedendo e in questo momento non so proprio rispondere.


 la risposta è una sola, prendersi del tempo per capire e conoscere meglio questa donna.
Poi deciderà. Forse sarebbe meglio che la separazione avvenga perché lui è convinto che la moglie non è più adatta a lui.
Non dettata dall'apparizione dell'altra.
Una scelta indipendente


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sei diventata indulgente nei confronti del tradimento e come sei romantica!
> C’è qualcosa che ci devi raccontare?
> Potrei festeggiare.





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco... siamo ufficialmente due zabette  perché  ho pensato anch’io alla stessa cosa


Mah...indulgente non saprei, però ho sempre attribuito molta importanza ai motivi che stanno alla base di un tradimento.
Nel caso di Kid, lui è una persona che ha un bisogno enorme di emozioni, come dice lui stesso è un sognatore e sua moglie non è compatibile per questo aspetto. Certo, l'ha sposata sapendo già come fosse...e quindi cosa fare?
La felicità non è più un diritto quando si è messa su famiglia?
Probabilmente no proprio perché si è costruito qualcosa di più importante di tutto il resto, però capisco Kid. 
E capisco anche che l'essere adulti dovrebbe far dire più o meno così: "purtroppo ci siamo incontrati troppo tardi a vite ormai tracciate" e trovare la rassegnazione prendendosela col destino...


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scelte del genere (io l'ho fatta quindi parlo sulla base dell'esperienza personale e non per sentito dire) hanno bisogno di DUE presupposti fondamentali.
> Il primo è *la consapevolezza che con il partner ufficiale è finita*, e spesso una 'terza persona' è la conferma definitiva, inoppugnabile, della fine di quella storia.
> Il secondo presupposto è una FORTE attrazione per questa terza persona, che va valutata nel tempo (anche se di tempo non ce n'è parecchio).
> Poi, ovvio, il tempo potrà rivelare incompatibilità (anche questo la mia esperienza personale lo conferma) con questa nuova persona, se però si è (era) convinti che quella fosse la persona giusta e non un semplice traghettatore, allora...



Ma cosa intendi per 'finita'? 
Provare bene per il partner, come ha detto Kid, invece di amore?
Ma dopo tanti anni di matrimonio non è quello l'amore?
Perché nel suo caso, come in mille altri, non c'è astio o indifferenza, c'è la tranquillità dell'affetto e l'andamento calmo nella coppia, che ora appaiono in tutta la loro monotonia e grigiore, ma che probabilmente è una errata interpretazione della realtà...quindi ingannevole perché può portare a grossi errori.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah...indulgente non saprei, però ho sempre attribuito molta importanza ai motivi che stanno alla base di un tradimento.
> Nel caso di Kid, lui è una persona che ha un bisogno enorme di emozioni, come dice lui stesso è un sognatore e sua moglie non è compatibile per questo aspetto. Certo, l'ha sposata sapendo già come fosse...e quindi cosa fare?
> La felicità non è più un diritto quando si è messa su famiglia?
> Probabilmente no proprio perché si è costruito qualcosa di più importante di tutto il resto, però capisco Kid.
> E capisco anche che l'essere adulti dovrebbe far dire più o meno così: "purtroppo ci siamo incontrati troppo tardi a vite ormai tracciate" e trovare la rassegnazione prendendosela col destino...


La felicità è un diritto?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa intendi per 'finita'?
> Provare bene per il partner, come ha detto Kid, invece di amore?
> Ma dopo tanti anni di matrimonio non è quello l'amore?
> Perché nel suo caso, come in mille altri, non c'è astio o indifferenza, c'è la tranquillità dell'affetto e l'andamento calmo nella coppia, che ora appaiono in tutta la loro monotonia e grigiore, ma che probabilmente è una errata interpretazione della realtà...quindi ingannevole perché può portare a grossi errori.



E allora perché plaudi alla sua felicità nel tradimento?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La felicità è un diritto?


E' un'aspirazione.
Toglila, e la tua vita non avrà senso.
A meno che tu non creda nella felicità ultraterrena.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un'aspirazione.
> Toglila, e la tua vita non avrà senso.
> A meno che tu non creda nella felicità ultraterrena.


Aspirazione è ben altra cosa dal diritto.
Si può vivere serenamente senza felicità. Se invece si ritiene la felicità un diritto si soffrirà sempre perché la felicità costante non esiste.
”L’è minga semper festa”.


----------



## patroclo (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La felicità è un diritto?


Ma vediamola come un dovere verso se stessi....con tutti i soliti distinguo del caso che mettiamo noi persone adulte, consapevoli, rispettose, moralmente rette, ecc.ecc.ecc.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma vediamola come un dovere verso se stessi....con tutti i soliti distinguo del caso che mettiamo noi persone adulte, consapevoli, rispettose, moralmente rette, ecc.ecc.ecc.


Ma neanche.
Non è un dovere. È una tendenza alla ricerca del benessere, più che altro a evitare di star male.
Poi non so neanche se Questa tendenza sia così forte e soprattutto che risieda nelle relazioni sentimentali, vista la quantità di persone che resta dove sta.
Poi non è che essere adulti, rispettosi e con una moralità faccia schifo, anzi ci auguriamo di avere a che fare con persone così.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma neanche.
> Non è un dovere. È una tendenza alla *ricerca del benessere*, più che altro a evitare di star male.
> Poi non so neanche se Questa tendenza sia così forte e soprattutto che risieda nelle relazioni sentimentali, vista la quantità di persone che resta dove sta.
> Poi non è che essere adulti, rispettosi e con una moralità faccia schifo, anzi ci auguriamo di avere a che fare con persone così.


Ricerca. Punto. Ma non è tanto per evitare di star male. Come se esistano solo due colori: bianco o nero.
Sono le cose piacevoli che ci rendono felici. Solo che tante le diamo per scontate e immagino che, nel dire banalità come "avere un tetto sopra la testa", tanti possano dire "si vabè... e i bambini in Africa muoiono di fame", solo che non è un paragone di altrove è godere di uno stato presente.
I gatti son gran maestri della felicità nelle piccole cose. Provare ad imitarli quando si è a letto non è mica male. Prendersi del tempo (mentale) per fare i gatti. 
E' che è più difficile farlo in gruppo. L'immagine da brochure della coppia felice con i pargoli nel letto. A esser tutti lì i quel momento (non solo con il corpo) non c'è da esserne felici?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ricerca. Punto. Ma non è tanto per evitare di star male. Come se esistano solo due colori: bianco o nero.
> Sono le cose piacevoli che ci rendono felici. Solo che tante le diamo per scontate e immagino che, nel dire banalità come "avere un tetto sopra la testa", tanti possano dire "si vabè... e i bambini in Africa muoiono di fame", solo che non è un paragone di altrove è godere di uno stato presente.
> I gatti son gran maestri della felicità nelle piccole cose. Provare ad imitarli quando si è a letto non è mica male. Prendersi del tempo (mentale) per fare i gatti.
> E' che è più difficile farlo in gruppo. L'immagine da brochure della coppia felice con i pargoli nel letto. A esser tutti lì i quel momento (non solo con il corpo) non c'è da esserne felici?


Altroché!
Io sono stata educata alla gratitudine per il sole e la pioggia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ma il diritto alla felicità di cui si parla è un’altra cosa è, per me, porta dritto dritto all’infelicità.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il diritto alla felicità di cui si parla è un’altra cosa è, per me, porta dritto dritto all’infelicità.


Anche soffermarsi sulle parti negative, però. 
Non vi è un diritto, ma un'aspirazione. 
L'immagine che ha portato Marjanna è sufficientemente esplicativa per ciò.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> E capisco anche che l'essere adulti dovrebbe far dire più o meno così: "purtroppo ci siamo incontrati troppo tardi a vite ormai tracciate" e trovare la rassegnazione prendendosela col destino...


Ma per favore! Si conoscono da una settimana!! Ci avrà scopato, ma non sa una vita insieme come sarebbe!! Non sa se è ordinata, se a casa dopo una giornata di lavoro preferisce stare sul cellulare mentre lui vedere un film sul divano, non sa come mangia a tavola magari lo fa in modo che gli da fastidio, magari lascia l auto sempre senza benzina, non sa come gestisce i soldi, magari va dal parrucchiere due volte a settimana e a lui sta sul cazzo che si buttino via soldi cosi,  non sa un caz! Le coppie su ste cose litigano....sul come si spreme il tubetto di dentifricio...non sui massimi sistemi.... Ma perfavore... senti a me...molla casa e fatti un mese co questa.ma vivici insieme..no incontri fugaci ..messaggini..cuoricini....poi ne riparliamo...kid...dici di amare tuoi figli...bene sappi che stai agendo contro di loro. Se non ami tua moglie ok...decidi...o molli o resti vivacchiando....ma partire cosi di testa no...il conto è sempre salato.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma per favore! Si conoscono da una settimana!! Ci avrà scopato, ma non sa una vita insieme come sarebbe!! Non sa se è ordinata, se a casa dopo una giornata di lavoro preferisce stare sul cellulare mentre lui vedere un film sul divano, non sa come mangia a tavola magari lo fa in modo che gli da fastidio, magari lascia l auto sempre senza benzina, non sa come gestisce i soldi, magari va dal parrucchiere due volte a settimana e a lui sta sul cazzo che si buttino via soldi cosi,  non sa un caz! Le coppie su ste cose litigano....sul come si spreme il tubetto di dentifricio...non sui massimi sistemi.... Ma perfavore... senti a me...molla casa e fatti un mese co questa.ma vivici insieme..no incontri fugaci ..messaggini..cuoricini....poi ne riparliamo...kid...dici di amare tuoi figli...bene sappi che stai agendo contro di loro. Se non ami tua moglie ok...decidi...o molli o resti vivacchiando....ma partire cosi di testa no...il conto è sempre salato.


Ineccepibile.
Quoto.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il diritto alla felicità di cui si parla è un’altra cosa è, per me, porta dritto dritto all’infelicità.


Non è un diritto, e' una immagine che spesso ci si fa quando non è possibile per svariate ragioni viversi oggettivamente bene ogni momento della giornata. C'è chi al mattino si trascina al lavoro e vede in ogni sua azione un gesto pressoché automatico e per così dire  "dovuto", e chi  (sono meno) riesce a vivere attivamente tanta parte della giornata. Mettendo interesse per ciò che fanno. Li riconosci a prima vista dalla faccia  .
La maggior parte di noi però viaggia  "in automatismo" per la gran parte della giornata, e soffre quella che diventa la noiosa routine.

La felicità dicono sia una molecola  (la serotonina se non sbaglio), da un punto di vista scientifico e oggettivo. Una cosa senza la quale non si ha voglia di andare avanti. Il motore.

Ed ecco che tutti quelli che vivono nella attesa di  "passare" la routine  (e spesso di  "far giornata") hanno bisogno della meta. Che sia la pizza con gli amici, l'ora in piscina, il bagno in silenzio e relax, l'incontro con l'amante, la vacanza agognata..... Momenti a cui si tende durante tutti gli altri.  "Adesso mi sciroppo  (mettici quello che vuoi), ma dopo...". E già ti immagini e ti pregusti il momento  "bello".

Più o meno e' questa l'immagine che do' alla felicità. Non un diritto, più che altro una meta "isolata" per molti.


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah...indulgente non saprei, però ho sempre attribuito molta importanza ai motivi che stanno alla base di un tradimento.
> Nel caso di Kid, lui è una persona che ha un bisogno enorme di emozioni, come dice lui stesso è un sognatore e sua moglie non è compatibile per questo aspetto. Certo, l'ha sposata sapendo già come fosse...e quindi cosa fare?
> La felicità non è più un diritto quando si è messa su famiglia?
> Probabilmente no proprio perché si è costruito qualcosa di più importante di tutto il resto, però capisco Kid.
> E capisco anche che l'essere adulti dovrebbe far dire più o meno così: "purtroppo ci siamo incontrati troppo tardi a vite ormai tracciate" e trovare la rassegnazione prendendosela col destino...





Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa intendi per 'finita'?
> Provare bene per il partner, come ha detto Kid, invece di amore?
> Ma dopo tanti anni di matrimonio non è quello l'amore?
> Perché nel suo caso, come in mille altri, non c'è astio o indifferenza, c'è la tranquillità dell'affetto e l'andamento calmo nella coppia, che ora appaiono in tutta la loro monotonia e grigiore, ma che probabilmente è una errata interpretazione della realtà...quindi ingannevole perché può portare a grossi errori.



Posso rassicurarvi sul fatto che sto facendo tanta, ma tanta autocritica, tra un sogno e l'altro. Non è semplice per nulla però vedere le cose con raziocinio. Di certo c'è che qualcosa che non quadra c'è tra di noi, altrimenti non sarei andato a bussare alla porta di un'altra. E di certo il "voler bene invece di amare" non è una cosa che riesco ad accettare tanto serenamente, anche perchè comunque siamo giovani.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Posso rassicurarvi sul fatto che sto facendo tanta, ma tanta autocritica, tra un sogno e l'altro. Non è semplice per nulla però vedere le cose con raziocinio. Di certo c'è che qualcosa che non quadra c'è tra di noi, altrimenti non sarei andato a bussare alla porta di un'altra.


Questa e' paraculaggine, non raziocinio, però. Se ti interessa quello che non quadra a casa tua, ti interessa quello che non quadra a casa tua.


----------



## Kid (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questa e' paraculaggine, non raziocinio, però. Se ti interessa quello che non quadra a casa tua, ti interessa quello che non quadra a casa tua.


E allora sarò un paraculo, che devo dirti. Io vedo solo una persona fuori dalla coppia, che riesce a darmi quello che mi manca, tutto qui. Egoismo? Sicuramente si.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è un diritto, e' una immagine che spesso ci si fa quando non è possibile per svariate ragioni viversi oggettivamente bene ogni momento della giornata. C'è chi al mattino si trascina al lavoro e vede in ogni sua azione un gesto pressoché automatico e per così dire  "dovuto", e chi  (sono meno) riesce a vivere attivamente tanta parte della giornata. Mettendo interesse per ciò che fanno. Li riconosci a prima vista dalla faccia  .
> La maggior parte di noi però viaggia  "in automatismo" per la gran parte della giornata, e soffre quella che diventa la noiosa routine.
> 
> La felicità dicono sia una molecola  (la serotonina se non sbaglio), da un punto di vista scientifico e oggettivo. Una cosa senza la quale non si ha voglia di andare avanti. Il motore.
> ...


Esatto.
Al tuo elenco aggiungerei i beni materiali. Quanto benessere psichico si ricava al momento di fare shopping?
L'acquisto libera dopamina.
Molte nostre scelte si basano sul meccanismo (chimico) della "ricompensa".


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora sarò un paraculo, che devo dirti. Io vedo solo una persona fuori dalla coppia, che riesce a darmi quello che mi manca, tutto qui. Egoismo? Sicuramente si.


Se riesce a darti tutto quello che ti manca, dopo una settimana, per me significa che sei un uomo fortunato, perché avevi già tanto.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Al tuo elenco aggiungerei i beni materiali. Quanto benessere psichico si ricava al momento di fare shopping?
> L'acquisto libera dopamina.
> Molte nostre scelte si basano sul meccanismo (chimico) della "ricompensa".


Aggiungiamolo. Non l'avevo messo perché credo di essere una delle poche che non ama fare shopping. Ma in effetti è una caratteristica mia.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> riesce a darmi quello che mi manca, tutto qui.


E vai col premio GAC...kid..ti è mai capitato di desiderare fortemente una nuova auto? Vedi la brochure, vai sul sito, la configuri, sogni...poi quando la compri..cala tutto..questo vale per tante cose...cellulari...opportunità di lavoro..un viaggio..il desiderio di avere una cosa è superiore alla cosa in se....io lo vedo con le mie figlie...capaci di chiedermi cento volte un giocattolo...con la promessa che poi non avanzeranno più altre richieste..be...appena ricevuto il nuovo gioco già parte la nuova richiesta!  Se tua moglie non ti da più nulla...molla! Giustamente dici sei giovane. Ma sei giovane pure per essere uno che ha bisogno di metadone esterno per campare nella coppia.  Invece ci resti..ti vivi la cosa...e per come sei non sarà una scopata e via. Apri solo gli occhi...nulla è gratis...ti stai riallontanando da tua moglie che percepirà il tuo disagio...prima o poi...poi non lamentiamoci se cerca altri abbracci. Un abbraccio da zio eagle


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Aggiungiamolo. Non l'avevo messo perché credo di essere una delle poche che non ama fare shopping. Ma in effetti è una caratteristica mia.


Funziona tutto più o meno in maniera simile.
Sesso, mangiare bene, fare attività piacevoli (guardare un bel film, ascoltare musica piacevole), fare shopping, tutte attività che stimolano la produzione di dopamina e risultano pertanto attraenti.
Nel momento in cui si svolgono attività routinarie, è l'attesa di questo stimolo che rende tollerabile ciò che si fa.
L'inibizione patologica dello stesso porta alla depressione, che infatti può essere curata anche agendo sulla quantità di dopamina nell'organismo.
Tutto sommato la felicità è una questione di neurotrasmettitori che funzionano correttamente.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Funziona tutto più o meno in maniera simile.
> Sesso, mangiare bene, fare attività piacevoli (guardare un bel film, ascoltare musica piacevole), fare shopping, tutte attività che stimolano la produzione di dopamina e risultano pertanto attraenti.
> Nel momento in cui si svolgono attività routinarie, è l'attesa di questo stimolo che rende tollerabile ciò che si fa.
> L'inibizione patologica dello stesso porta alla depressione, che infatti può essere curata anche agendo sulla quantità di dopamina nell'organismo.
> Tutto sommato la felicità è una questione di neurotrasmettitori che funzionano correttamente.


Mica per niente e' una bella capacità e anche una bella dimostrazione che i neurotrasmettitori funzionano bene il fatto di trovare interesse in tante cose, riducendo la sensazione di isola felice a tutto vantaggio del più costante benessere.

In metropolitana la mattina vedi subito tra tante facce rassegnate, quella che definiresti la  "persona positiva". La riconosci dallo sguardo vivo e dalla propensione al sorriso spontaneo. Non so come dire. Ieri uscendo dal portoncino del mio condominio ne ho incrociata una che mi ha sorriso solo nel dirmi di passare per prima, che lei "era ingombrante" (aveva un grosso zaino in spalla). Chissà se il suo stato era merito di quello zaino . Fatto sta che l'ho notata, e lo zaino per lei era "ingombro"...
Di rientro a casa incrocio invece tanti studenti, resto sempre affascinata da quelli che possono parlare della qualunque cosa non so come dire... Sguardo diretto e sorriso pronto. Aperto. E' uno stato più frequente nei giovani, anche se non è certo scontato in giovane età. Giovani o meno giovani, li riconosci comunque. E' molto bello avere quell'atteggiamento dove la ricompensa e' nel minuto vissuto adesso, non nella idea o nella "funzione di...".


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche soffermarsi sulle parti negative, però.
> Non vi è un diritto, ma un'aspirazione.
> L'immagine che ha portato Marjanna è sufficientemente esplicativa per ciò.


Io sonol’ottimismo fatta persona, ma DIRITTO alla felicità mi fa venire l’orticaria, è simile al “ti meriti”. È un atteggiamento nei confronti della vita che porta a pensare che tutto debba andare secondo i desideri e che se non accade genera rabbia.
Sarò stata precocemente matura, ma “chi non ti vuole non ti MERITA” mi ha sempre respinta.
Nella vita si fa il proprio meglio, per soddisfazione interiore, e si ha quello che capita e bisogna trovare bontà e bellezza in quello che capita.
Non si può di fronte a una vita che non soddisfa vagheggiare quella meravigliosa che meritiamo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è un diritto, e' una immagine che spesso ci si fa quando non è possibile per svariate ragioni viversi oggettivamente bene ogni momento della giornata. C'è chi al mattino si trascina al lavoro e vede in ogni sua azione un gesto pressoché automatico e per così dire  "dovuto", e chi  (sono meno) riesce a vivere attivamente tanta parte della giornata. Mettendo interesse per ciò che fanno. Li riconosci a prima vista dalla faccia  .
> La maggior parte di noi però viaggia  "in automatismo" per la gran parte della giornata, e soffre quella che diventa la noiosa routine.
> 
> La felicità dicono sia una molecola  (la serotonina se non sbaglio), da un punto di vista scientifico e oggettivo. Una cosa senza la quale non si ha voglia di andare avanti. Il motore.
> ...


La vita è adesso. Adesso in metropolitana in piedi.

[video=youtube;c780J3LlulI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c780J3LlulI[/video]


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sonol’ottimismo fatta persona, ma DIRITTO alla felicità mi fa venire l’orticaria, è simile al “ti meriti”. È un atteggiamento nei confronti della vita che porta a pensare che tutto debba andare secondo i desideri e che se non accade genera rabbia.
> Sarò stata precocemente matura, ma “chi non ti vuole non ti MERITA” mi ha sempre respinta.
> Nella vita si fa il proprio meglio, per soddisfazione interiore, e si ha quello che capita e bisogna trovare bontà e bellezza in quello che capita.
> Non si può di fronte a una vita che non soddisfa vagheggiare quella meravigliosa che meritiamo.


Tieni però conto che quello che dici è anch'esso solo in parte frutto della educazione. In te ho percepito, proprio in maniera tangibile, quella predisposizione a godere della vita minuto per minuto. Ce l'hai. O almeno io la sento, e' una roba che si percepisce a pelle.
Io non ce l'ho.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mica per niente e' una bella capacità e anche una bella dimostrazione che i neurotrasmettitori funzionano bene il fatto di trovare interesse in tante cose, riducendo la sensazione di isola felice a tutto vantaggio del più costante benessere.
> 
> In metropolitana la mattina vedi subito tra tante facce rassegnate, quella che definiresti la  "persona positiva". La riconosci dallo sguardo vivo e dalla propensione al sorriso spontaneo. Non so come dire. Ieri uscendo dal portoncino del mio condominio ne ho incrociata una che mi ha sorriso solo nel dirmi di passare per prima, che lei "era ingombrante" (aveva un grosso zaino in spalla). Chissà se il suo stato era merito di quello zaino . Fatto sta che l'ho notata, e lo zaino per lei era "ingombro"...
> Di rientro a casa incrocio invece tanti studenti, resto sempre affascinata da quelli che possono parlare della qualunque cosa non so come dire... Sguardo diretto e sorriso pronto. Aperto. E' uno stato più frequente nei giovani, anche se non è certo scontato in giovane età. Giovani o meno giovani, li riconosci comunque. E' molto bello avere quell'atteggiamento dove la ricompensa e' nel minuto vissuto adesso, non nella idea o nella "funzione di...".


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tieni però conto che quello che dici è anch'esso solo in parte frutto della educazione. In te ho percepito, proprio in maniera tangibile, quella predisposizione a godere della vita minuto per minuto. Ce l'hai. O almeno io la sento, e' una roba che si percepisce a pelle.
> Io non ce l'ho.


Io certamente devo ringraziare i miei genitori per l’educazione e la combinazione di geni, sempre merito loro. 
Però si impara. I miei figli ce l’hanno. 
I bambini ce l’hanno tutti naturalmente. Possono passare ore a guardare le formiche o a selezionare sassi, alla faccia degli insegnanti che si lamentano per la scarsa attenzione, poi vengono (male)educati a “non perdere tempo per quelle cose lì”.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io certamente devo ringraziare i miei genitori per l’educazione e la combinazione di geni, sempre merito loro.
> Però si impara. I miei figli ce l’hanno.
> I bambini ce l’hanno tutti naturalmente. Possono passare ore a guardare le formiche o a selezionare sassi, alla faccia degli insegnanti che si lamentano per la scarsa attenzione, poi vengono (male)educati a “non perdere tempo per quelle cose lì”.


Non so se sia una cosa che "si impara". Si impara ad apprezzare e a dare valore a quel che si ha. Questo si. Ma non so fino a che punto sia possibile imparare a trovarlo  "interessante". I bambini sono molto recettivi a livello sensoriale. E non è che trovino tutto interessante. Sanno però trovare l'interessante nelle piccole cose, e purtroppo siamo noi stessi, come dici tu, ad insegnare loro che sono "piccole".


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora perché plaudi alla sua felicità nel tradimento?



Ma non mi sembra proprio che lo stia facendo...
Mi sto solo facendo delle domande (e aggiungo che non mi sembrano domande da poco).

Riguardo alla felicità come diritto di tutti, lo ribadisco. E' ovvio che intendessi per felicità il benessere, lo star bene.
Perché non dovrebbe essere una prerogativa di noi esseri umani?
Tutti la ricerchiamo, è importante come stato mentale perché, come ha già detto qualcun altro che ora non ricordo chi, fa da motore nel percorso della vita e ci fornisce più risorse per affrontare le difficoltà che ciascuno incontra.
Mi viene in mente il famoso detto che "l'uomo non vive di solo pane".


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma per favore! Si conoscono da una settimana!! Ci avrà scopato, ma non sa una vita insieme come sarebbe!! Non sa se è ordinata, se a casa dopo una giornata di lavoro preferisce stare sul cellulare mentre lui vedere un film sul divano, non sa come mangia a tavola magari lo fa in modo che gli da fastidio, magari lascia l auto sempre senza benzina, non sa come gestisce i soldi, magari va dal parrucchiere due volte a settimana e a lui sta sul cazzo che si buttino via soldi cosi,  non sa un caz! Le coppie su ste cose litigano....sul come si spreme il tubetto di dentifricio...non sui massimi sistemi.... Ma perfavore... senti a me...molla casa e fatti un mese co questa.ma vivici insieme..no incontri fugaci ..messaggini..cuoricini....poi ne riparliamo...kid...dici di amare tuoi figli...bene sappi che stai agendo contro di loro. Se non ami tua moglie ok...decidi...o molli o resti vivacchiando....ma partire cosi di testa no...il conto è sempre salato.


Guarda Eagle che lo so meglio di te che la realtà è tutto un altro paio di maniche!! Nel suo caso poi, con altri due bimbi di lei!! (Mi sento male all'idea).
Come sono sicura che, col tempo, la situazione ritorna ad essere molto simile a quella che si è lasciata, questo nella migliore delle ipotesi, nella peggiore gli scenari possono essere infiniti.
Partendo quindi da questa opinione ne deduco che le relazioni extra non portano a niente e sono perfettamente inutili e senza senso (tralascio volontariamente la questione morale per un mero discorso pratico).
Kid però è giovincello e, a detta sua, anche piuttosto infantile, ragion per cui non è ancora arrivato a questa  saggezza.
Sicuramente è giusto metterlo in guardia, ma ora come ora non credo che ci ascolterà più di tanto...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra proprio che lo stia facendo...
> Mi sto solo facendo delle domande (e aggiungo che non mi sembrano domande da poco).
> 
> Riguardo alla felicità come diritto di tutti, lo ribadisco. E' ovvio che intendessi per felicità il benessere, lo star bene.
> ...


Ma anche di figa? :mexican:

La spinta a cercare il benessere ce l’hanno anche gli animali unicellulari.
Ed è cosa diversa dal diritto alla felicità.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche di figa? :mexican:
> 
> La spinta a cercare il benessere ce l’hanno anche gli animali unicellulari.
> Ed è cosa diversa dal diritto alla felicità.


Ma guarda che non pensavo minimamente a quell'aspetto, padrona di non crederci!:carneval:
Comunque, io la vedo così: abbiamo tanti doveri e di conseguenza anche diritti. Molto lineare, molto semplice.
Nel caso di Kid non possiamo essere nel suo animo e non si sa quindi quanto malessere provi quando è con sua moglie. E' confuso lui, figuriamoci come possiamo saperlo noi...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non pensavo minimamente a quell'aspetto, padrona di non crederci!:carneval:
> Comunque, io la vedo così: abbiamo tanti doveri e di conseguenza anche diritti. Molto lineare, molto semplice.
> Nel caso di Kid non possiamo essere nel suo animo e non si sa quindi quanto malessere provi quando è con sua moglie. E' confuso lui, figuriamoci come possiamo saperlo noi...


Però non esiste il diritto alla felicità.
Persino la Costituzione Americana che parla di felicità, parla di *ricerca* della felicità, che poi va intesa come possibilità di realizzazione di sé più economica e sociale che personale. 
Corrisponde nella nostra Costituzione al rimuovere gli ostacoli alla realizzazione umana.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sonol’ottimismo fatta persona, ma DIRITTO alla felicità mi fa venire l’orticaria, è simile al “ti meriti”. È un atteggiamento nei confronti della vita che porta a pensare che tutto debba andare secondo i desideri e che se non accade genera rabbia.
> Sarò stata precocemente matura, ma “chi non ti vuole non ti MERITA” mi ha sempre respinta.
> Nella vita si fa il proprio meglio, per soddisfazione interiore, e si ha quello che capita e bisogna trovare bontà e bellezza in quello che capita.
> Non si può di fronte a una vita che non soddisfa vagheggiare quella meravigliosa che meritiamo.


Sicura stessimo parlando di questo?
Diritto non è aspirazione, mi sembra chiaro.
Se sei depressa però non hai neppure l'aspirazione a essere felice.
Sei malata, e - teoricamente - il "bisogno" di essere curata.
Che non è comunque un diritto.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so se sia una cosa che "si impara". Si impara ad apprezzare e a dare valore a quel che si ha. Questo si. Ma non so fino a che punto sia possibile imparare a trovarlo  "interessante". I bambini sono molto recettivi a livello sensoriale. E non è che trovino tutto interessante. Sanno però trovare l'interessante nelle piccole cose, e purtroppo siamo noi stessi, come dici tu, ad insegnare loro che sono "piccole".


Poi arrivano gli ormoni e quegli stessi bambini diventano degli adolescenti depressi, incazzati col mondo, refrattari a qualsiasi regola, stronzi, erotomani e bulli.
Non tutti, certo, però qualcuno di loro sicuramente.
Il che spiega come la chimica abbia programmato per noi già molto della nostra esistenza.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche di figa? :mexican:
> 
> La spinta a cercare il benessere ce l’hanno anche gli animali unicellulari.
> Ed è cosa diversa dal diritto alla felicità.


Io aggiungerei eventualmente "diritto alla ricerca della felicità", così per trovare un accordo.
Anche "diritto alla ricerca della figa", se proprio vogliamo.
Non si può certo negare a qualcuno, no?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sicura stessimo parlando di questo?
> Diritto non è aspirazione, mi sembra chiaro.
> Se sei depressa però non hai neppure l'aspirazione a essere felice.
> Sei malata, e - teoricamente - il "bisogno" di essere curata.
> Che non è comunque un diritto.


Io contesto chi usa, per me, impropriamente il termine diritto.
Invece il diritto alla cura credo che debba essere riconosciuto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei eventualmente "diritto alla ricerca della felicità", così per trovare un accordo.
> Anche "diritto alla ricerca della figa", se proprio vogliamo.
> Non si può certo negare a qualcuno, no?


:up:
L’ho argomentato poi.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non esiste il diritto alla felicità.
> Persino la Costituzione Americana che parla di felicità, parla di *ricerca* della felicità, che poi va intesa come possibilità di realizzazione di sé più economica e sociale che personale.
> Corrisponde nella nostra Costituzione al rimuovere gli ostacoli alla realizzazione umana.





danny ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei eventualmente "*diritto alla ricerca della felicità"*, così per trovare un accordo.
> Anche "diritto alla ricerca della figa", se proprio vogliamo.
> Non si può certo negare a qualcuno, no?


Approvato!
Diritto alla ricerca della felicità mi sembra perfetto!
 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]: ti sei puntata su di una sottigliezza linguistica, ma se non è zuppa è pan bagnato


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Approvato!
> Diritto alla ricerca della felicità mi sembra perfetto!
> @_Brunetta_: ti sei puntata su di una sottigliezza linguistica, ma se non è zuppa è pan bagnato


Per me non è affatto una sottigliezza. Ma non è importante. Ognuno è libero anche di rovinarsi la vita.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid però è giovincello e, a detta sua, anche piuttosto infantile, ragion per cui non è ancora arrivato a questa  saggezza.
> Sicuramente è giusto metterlo in guardia, ma ora come ora non credo che ci ascolterà più di tanto...


E' padre...ha già vissuto una situazione identica..e l ha pure ricevuta (incazzandosi di brutto)....se non cresci ora quando?


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid però è giovincello e, a detta sua, anche piuttosto infantile, ragion per cui non è ancora arrivato a questa  saggezza.
> Sicuramente è giusto metterlo in guardia, ma ora come ora non credo che ci ascolterà più di tanto...


Ha 41 anni. La vita non è eterna. Invecchiando ci si irridisce. Capitano acciacchi, problemucci vari. 
E quando arrivi a 50 e ti sei fatto un c così per farti la tua bella casa, vivi un'organizzazione di vita condivisa con la tua compagna, e tanto altro, devi avere le palle per ricominciare da zero. Da solo. Senza garanzie. 
Questo se proprio ti va male la vita coniugale. Solo in tanti casi non è poi così male, e ciò che viene raccontato come crisi coniugale spesso sono solo screzi normali in due che convivono da una ventina d'anni.

Il mio ex sosteneva di aver fatto tutto il possibile per ricostruire il suo rapporto con la moglie. E oltre sta frase non si andava. Però io mi chiedo, anzichè pensare a cosa si sente in funzione del coniuge, alle mancanze ect. perchè non ci si prova a chiedere cosa posso fare io per l'altro (non che vada bene a me ma all'altro) per riaccenderlo?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha 41 anni. La vita non è eterna. Invecchiando ci si irridisce. Capitano acciacchi, problemucci vari.
> E quando arrivi a 50 e ti sei fatto un c così per farti la tua bella casa, vivi un'organizzazione di vita condivisa con la tua compagna, e tanto altro, devi avere le palle per ricominciare da zero. Da solo. Senza garanzie.
> Questo se proprio ti va male la vita coniugale. Solo in tanti casi non è poi così male, e ciò che viene raccontato come crisi coniugale spesso sono solo screzi normali in due che convivono da una ventina d'anni.
> 
> Il mio ex sosteneva di aver fatto tutto il possibile per ricostruire il suo rapporto con la moglie. E oltre sta frase non si andava. Però io mi chiedo, anzichè pensare a cosa si sente in funzione del coniuge, alle mancanze ect. perchè non ci si prova a chiedere *cosa* *posso* *fare* *io per l’altro ** (non che vada bene a me ma all'altro) per riaccenderlo?


Già ci vorrebbe una nuova frontiera.
Quando si facevano i figli a vent’anni a quarant’anni si era nonni e la nuova frontiera era già li.

*    https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discorso_d'insediamento_di_John_F._Kennedy


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il mio ex sosteneva di aver fatto tutto il possibile per ricostruire il suo rapporto con la moglie. E oltre sta frase non si andava. Però io mi chiedo, anzichè pensare a cosa si sente in funzione del coniuge, alle mancanze ect. perchè non ci si prova a chiedere cosa posso fare io per l'altro (non che vada bene a me ma all'altro) per riaccenderlo?


È un discorso che sembra corretto sulla carta, ma che all'atto pratico non  funziona quasi mai.
Quando si arriva a un determinato punto di rottura - è spesso il tradimento lo è - si è arrivati a un punto di non ritorno.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È un discorso che sembra corretto sulla carta, ma che all'atto pratico non  funziona quasi mai.
> Quando si arriva a un determinato punto di rottura - è spesso il tradimento lo è - si è arrivati a un punto di non ritorno.


Io ho l'idea invece che la maggior parte di chi tradisce cerchi semplicemente un  "di più". Quasi nessuno prende seriamente atto di un punto di non ritorno, perché quel punto di non ritorno non esiste. Esiste uno o una che per le più svariate ragioni vogliono per l'appunto di più. Dalla emozione della conquista, alla novità, alla adrenalina del clandestino, alla conoscenza di un altro,  alla scopata che manca a casa, all'oblio delle bollette. Eccetera.
Ma quasi nessuno lo fa per avere preso atto che a casa non c'è  "soluzione". Caso mai, c'è UN problema. A me kid quando dice di aver trovato all'improvviso quello che gli manca fa sorridere. In parte. In parte, fa pensare che e' una forma spinta di paraculaggine, quella per cui conosci una da una settimana e  "finalmente" dai atto che il matrimonio non quadra. Quasi che quella persona te lo avesse fatto scoprire. E finalmente, pure. Mah


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho l'idea invece che la maggior parte di chi tradisce cerchi semplicemente un  "di più". Quasi nessuno prende seriamente atto di un punto di non ritorno, perché quel punto di non ritorno non esiste. Esiste uno o una che per le più svariate ragioni vogliono per l'appunto di più. Dalla emozione della conquista, alla novità, alla adrenalina del clandestino, alla conoscenza di un altro,  alla scopata che manca a casa, all'oblio delle bollette. Eccetera.
> Ma quasi nessuno lo fa per avere preso atto che a casa non c'è  "soluzione". Caso mai, c'è UN problema. A me kid quando dice di aver trovato all'improvviso quello che gli manca fa sorridere. In parte. In parte, fa pensare che e' una forma spinta di paraculaggine, quella per cui conosci una da una settimana e  "finalmente" dai atto che il matrimonio non quadra. Quasi che quella persona te lo avesse fatto scoprire. E finalmente, pure. Mah


Sì, questo nelle situazioni in cui effettivamente si può ancora parlare di un'"aggiunta".
Quando vi è già un problema di coppia o personale il tradimento difficilmente non lascia segni, ma, anche non ci fosse, probabilmente la situazione degenererebbe ugualmente.
Pensare che a quel punto basti "capire" la controparte per risolvere o accendere qualcosa qualcosa è utopico.
Spesso non c'è niente da capire: c'è un distacco, quasi sempre irrisolvibile.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, questo nelle situazioni in cui effettivamente si può ancora parlare di un'"aggiunta".
> Quando vi è già un problema di coppia o personale il tradimento difficilmente non lascia segni, ma, anche non ci fosse, probabilmente la situazione degenererebbe ugualmente.
> Pensare che a quel punto basti "capire" la controparte per risolvere o accendere qualcosa qualcosa è utopico.
> Spesso non c'è niente da capire: c'è un distacco, quasi sempre irrisolvibile.


Io sono molto d’accordo con Foglia. 
In una vita di coppia prolungata non si può pensare di non avere dei periodi in cui non vada propriamente come piacerebbe . Quindi che facciamo , ci aspettiamo il tradimento come conditio sine qua non per i momenti meno esaltanti di un progetto di vita deciso congiuntamente ? Questo invece di comprensione e sostegno? 
Ora, sono molto convinta, e qui mi ripeto, che chi sta davvero male in un rapporto prima o poi lo chiude. Poi ci possono essere casi di incomprensione profonda ed è come vivere con un estraneo (e quindi non ci fai tutto sto sesso ..secondo me ) ..ma che per vari motivi ti portano a dire che preferisci non separarti....e ti fanno cercare calore altrove.
Per il resto non raccontiamocela. Si ha già in testa che guardarsi intorno e’ la regola, che approcciarsi ad altre persone con un “perché no”, non è sbagliato.
Quando sento dire chi ha tradito  che ora pero’  nel matrimonio  ha ripreso ad essere felice e che dato che sta bene non gli passa neppure per la testa di tradire ...mi verrebbe da prenderlo a cartoni . 
Allora che c’e ...se il tuo compagno si ammalasse per un periodo prolungato e quindi fosse  di cattivo umore che fa .mette in conto la testa pesante che diventa un alibi per giustificare la scopatio extra ? 
Il distacco diventa poi irrisolvibile quando la fiducia e la stima vanno a farsi benedire ...non tanto per la trombata extra in se ....


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io sono molto d’accordo con Foglia.
> In una vita di coppia prolungata non si può pensare di non avere dei periodi in cui non vada propriamente come piacerebbe . Quindi che facciamo , ci aspettiamo il tradimento come conditio sine qua non per i momenti meno esaltanti di un progetto di vita deciso congiuntamente ? Questo invece di comprensione e sostegno?
> Ora, sono molto convinta, e qui mi ripeto, che chi sta davvero male in un rapporto prima o poi lo chiude. Poi ci possono essere casi di incomprensione profonda ed è come vivere con un estraneo (e quindi non ci fai tutto sto sesso ..secondo me ) ..ma che per vari motivi ti portano a dire che preferisci non separarti....e ti fanno cercare calore altrove.
> Per il resto non raccontiamocela. Si ha già in testa che guardarsi intorno e’ la regola, che approcciarsi ad altre persone con un “perché no”, non è sbagliato.
> ...


Il nero: esatto.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho l'idea invece che la maggior parte di chi tradisce cerchi semplicemente un  "di più". Quasi nessuno prende seriamente atto di un punto di non ritorno, perché quel punto di non ritorno non esiste. Esiste uno o una che per le più svariate ragioni vogliono per l'appunto di più. Dalla emozione della conquista, alla novità, alla adrenalina del clandestino, alla conoscenza di un altro,  alla scopata che manca a casa, all'oblio delle bollette. Eccetera.
> Ma quasi nessuno lo fa per avere preso atto che a casa non c'è  "soluzione". Caso mai, c'è UN problema. A me kid quando dice di aver trovato all'improvviso quello che gli manca fa sorridere. In parte. In parte, fa pensare che e' una forma spinta di paraculaggine, quella per cui conosci una da una settimana e  "finalmente" dai atto che il matrimonio non quadra. Quasi che quella persona te lo avesse fatto scoprire. E finalmente, pure. Mah


Devi però mettere in conto che quando sei predisposto al “guardiamoci intorno perché ogni lasciata è persa...” ...e ti capita di imbatterti in una fresca novità ... può succedere che la gnocca ti dia alla testa ..e quando succede, la gnocca salvifica la metti sull’altare, diventi come il tuo fratellino adolescente che dice che la sua casa gli fa schifo e che la mamma e’ cattiva perché gli impedisce di realizzare il suo sogno di fare graffiti sui ponti della tangenziale ....


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Devi però mettere in conto che quando sei predisposto al “guardiamoci intorno perché ogni lasciata è persa...” ...e ti capita di imbatterti in una fresca novità ... può succedere che la gnocca ti dia alla testa ..e quando succede, la gnocca salvifica la metti sull’altare, diventi come il tuo fratellino adolescente che dice che la sua casa gli fa schifo e che la mamma e’ cattiva perché gli impedisce di realizzare il suo sogno di fare graffiti sui ponti della tangenziale ....


Sinceramente un uomo o una donna così non la vorrei nemmeno pitturato sul muro. 

Spero bene che se "ti cala" la stima dell'altro, questo sia almeno indipendente dalla bombata extra.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sinceramente un uomo o una donna così non la vorrei nemmeno pitturato sul muro.
> 
> Spero bene che se "ti cala" la stima dell'altro, questo sia almeno indipendente dalla bombata extra.


Quoto


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sinceramente un uomo o una donna così non la vorrei nemmeno pitturato sul muro.
> 
> Spero bene che se "ti cala" la stima dell'altro, questo sia almeno indipendente dalla bombata extra.


Ma non potrebbe essere Il caso in oggetto ?
Comunque la demenza senile da gnocca che ti fa regredire allo stadio puberale è diffusa anche tra insospettabili .... credo che pochi ne siano immuni , soprattutto se di mezza età ... e non è che te ne accorgi prima ...puoi decidere di non volerlo dopo un uomo o una donna così  ...ma la moglie di kid, per esempio, mica lo sa ...


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non potrebbe essere Il caso in oggetto ?
> Comunque la demenza senile da gnocca che ti fa regredire allo stadio puberale è diffusa anche tra insospettabili .... credo che pochi ne siano immuni , soprattutto se di mezza età ... e non è che te ne accorgi prima ...puoi decidere di non volerlo dopo un uomo o una donna così  ...ma la moglie di kid, per esempio, mica lo sa ...


In realtà credo che le cose siano molto più semplici: non posso lasciare mia moglie perchè me la farebbe pagare da qui all'eternità. Il fatto che poi abbia conosciuto una persona stupenda con la quale sento di avere molte affinità, esula da questo fatto. Diciamo che questa scoperta mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi un pò di più, ma già avevo visto i limiti con mia moglie.


----------



## mavi1982 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> In realtà credo che le cose siano molto più semplici: *non posso lasciare mia moglie* perchè me la farebbe pagare da qui all'eternità. Il fatto che poi abbia conosciuto una persona stupenda con la quale sento di avere molte affinità, esula da questo fatto. Diciamo che questa scoperta mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi un pò di più, ma già avevo visto i limiti con mia moglie.


Ciao Kid

non è che vuoi essere scoperto e lasciato?
Per non essere tu a prendere la decisione?


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

mavi1982 ha detto:


> Ciao Kid
> 
> non è che vuoi essere scoperto e lasciato?
> Per non essere tu a prendere la decisione?


Il problema è solo uno: mia moglie mi ridurrebbe a vivere per strada, me la farebbe pagare in ogni modo, mettendo di mezzo anche i figli, ne sono certo. Quindi no, non voglio essere beccato.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è solo uno: mia moglie mi ridurrebbe a vivere per strada, me la farebbe pagare in ogni modo, mettendo di mezzo anche i figli, ne sono certo. Quindi no, non voglio essere beccato.


Semplicemente perchè è una stronza vendicativa o avrebbe i suoi buoni motivi?
Chiedo eh. Perchè una frase del genere l'ho già sentita, peccato che l'altra avrebbe ottimi motivi per comportarsi così.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> In realtà credo che le cose siano molto più semplici: non posso lasciare mia moglie perchè me la farebbe pagare da qui all'eternità. Il fatto che poi abbia conosciuto una persona stupenda con la quale sento di avere molte affinità, esula da questo fatto. Diciamo che questa scoperta mi ha fatto aprire gli occhi un pò di più, ma già avevo visto i limiti con mia moglie.


Quindi continui a farci sesso regolarmente perché temi una sua reazione inconsulta ?


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè è una stronza vendicativa o avrebbe i suoi buoni motivi?
> Chiedo eh. Perchè una frase del genere l'ho già sentita, peccato che l'altra avrebbe ottimi motivi per comportarsi così.


Applausone


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè è una stronza vendicativa o avrebbe i suoi buoni motivi?
> Chiedo eh. Perchè una frase del genere l'ho già sentita, peccato che l'altra avrebbe ottimi motivi per comportarsi così.


Credo che nessuno qui dentro possa darmi torto o ragione su questo, quindi se vi và questa è la mia versione: mia moglie è una persona con disturbi caratteriali mica da ridere. Sa essere una madre premurosa, oppure la peggiore possibile, tanto che a volte devo dire ai miei figli di non emularla.

Mia moglie è una persona tendenzialmente cattiva, che non è in grado di gestire la rabbia. Solo che l'ho negato a me stesso per molto tempo e ho finito per convincermi che fosse normale.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi continui a farci sesso regolarmente perché temi una sua reazione inconsulta ?


Assolutamente si.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno qui dentro possa darmi torto o ragione su questo, quindi se vi và questa è la mia versione: mia moglie è una persona con disturbi caratteriali mica da ridere. Sa essere una madre premurosa, oppure la peggiore possibile, tanto che a volte devo dire ai miei figli di non emularla.
> 
> Mia moglie è una persona tendenzialmente cattiva, che non è in grado di gestire la rabbia. Solo che l'ho negato a me stesso per molto tempo e ho finito per convincermi che fosse normale.


Grazie per la spiegazione
Non ho dubbi che esistano persone così. Mi spiace nel caso. Era solo per avere una visione più ampia


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.


Si ci fai sesso o si lo fai per farla contenta?


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si ci fai sesso o si lo fai per farla contenta?


Sto cercando di mantenere la routine nella coppia.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno qui dentro possa darmi torto o ragione su questo, quindi se vi và questa è la mia versione: mia moglie è una persona con disturbi caratteriali mica da ridere. Sa essere una madre premurosa, oppure la peggiore possibile, tanto che a volte devo dire ai miei figli di non emularla.
> 
> Mia moglie è una persona tendenzialmente cattiva, che non è in grado di gestire la rabbia. Solo che l'ho negato a me stesso per molto tempo e ho finito per convincermi che fosse normale.


Tua moglie non è qui con noi a parlarne.

Io so però di te, che non hai stima di lei (STIMA), ma che ci scopi ugualmente insieme.

Ho letto sempre TE che hai detto  "se potessi prendere  (PRENDERE) i miei figli e andarmene, lo farei. Dici che lei te la farebbe pagare, poi sei il primo che la vorrebbe eliminare dalla vista dei figli.
Che i figli abbiano magari diritto ad entrambi i genitori, non lo prevedi?
Che la realtà NON E' QUELLA (non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo) per cui i poveri padri sti figli non li vedono più  (se non quando in fin dei conti sta bene loro così), bensì un'altra  (scomoda eh, se vogliamo) in cui ci sono due genitori che si devono organizzare e sbattere  perché la frequentazione vada effettivamente nell'interesse dei figli, parimenti al giorno d'oggi ti e' ignota?

Ci vogliono soldi, sacrifici e fatiche. Ma direi anche basta a scenari apocalittici in cui la cattivona di turno incatena te, i tuoi sogni e il tuo bisogno di amore al divano.
E a te non resta altro che soffrire e pigliarti un gocciolino di serenità fuori.
Davvero. Basta con questa immagine.
Ha fatto i suoi tempi.


----------



## patroclo (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno qui dentro possa darmi torto o ragione su questo, quindi se vi và questa è la mia versione: mia moglie è una persona con disturbi caratteriali mica da ridere. Sa essere una madre premurosa, oppure la peggiore possibile, tanto che a volte devo dire ai miei figli di non emularla.
> *
> Mia moglie è una persona tendenzialmente cattiva, che non è in grado di gestire la rabbia. Solo che l'ho negato a me stesso per molto tempo e ho finito per convincermi che fosse normale*.


...e stai facendo qualcosa? Intendo sul piano medico


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno qui dentro possa darmi torto o ragione su questo, quindi se vi và questa è la mia versione: mia moglie è una persona con disturbi caratteriali mica da ridere. Sa essere una madre premurosa, oppure la peggiore possibile, tanto che a volte devo dire ai miei figli di non emularla.
> 
> Mia moglie è una persona tendenzialmente cattiva, che non è in grado di gestire la rabbia. Solo che l'ho negato a me stesso per molto tempo e ho finito per convincermi che fosse normale.


Non mi stupisce quello che dici.
Sì, comprendo i tuoi timori.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tua moglie non è qui con noi a parlarne.
> 
> Io so però di te, che non hai stima di lei (STIMA), ma che ci scopi ugualmente insieme.
> 
> ...


Darmi del bambino mi sta bene e mi fa sorridere. Darmi del cretino caduto dalle nuvole è un'altra.

Sono un buon padre, farei di tutto per i miei figli. Dovessi separarmi, farei qualunque cosa nelle mie facoltà per venire incontro a qualunque esigenza, di mia moglie e dei miei figli. Non lascerei nulla di intentato per far raggiungere a tutti un equilibrio e mi spaccherei in quattro per fare in modo che il dolore che questo percorso può dare, sia minimo.

Il problema è che sono certo che invece lei scatenerebbe una guerra che lascerebbe molti morti sul campo. Sono SICURO che userebbe i bambini come armi.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e stai facendo qualcosa? Intendo sul piano medico


Per lei gli sbagliati sono gli altri. Per lei una persona è stronza fino a prova contraria.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce quello che dici.
> Sì, comprendo i tuoi timori.


Io il timore ce l'ho di più verso chi mette in dubbio le capacità genitoriali altrui senza parlare delle proprie. Il che sovente e' una bella proiezione delle proprie magagne.
Se ci sono timori fondati si muove il culo nell'interesse dei figli.
Si fanno Ctu psichiatriche per molto meno.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Darmi del bambino mi sta bene e mi fa sorridere. Darmi del cretino caduto dalle nuvole è un'altra.
> 
> Sono un buon padre, farei di tutto per i miei figli. Dovessi separarmi, farei qualunque cosa nelle mie facoltà per venire incontro a qualunque esigenza, di mia moglie e dei miei figli. Non lascerei nulla di intentato per far raggiungere a tutti un equilibrio e mi spaccherei in quattro per fare in modo che il dolore che questo percorso può dare, sia minimo.
> 
> Il problema è che sono certo che invece lei scatenerebbe una guerra che lascerebbe molti morti sul campo. Sono SICURO che userebbe i bambini come armi.


E continui a darle della cattiva madre. Cosa ha materialmente fatto di così riprovevole coi figli?
Così capiamo di che stiamo a parlare.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E continui a darle della cattiva madre. Cosa ha materialmente fatto di così riprovevole coi figli?
> Così capiamo di che stiamo a parlare.


E' una madre che urla prima di parlare. E' una madre che dice le parolacce davanti ai propri figli. E' una madre che riversa le proprie frustrazioni sui propri figli. Una madre che non sa capire la differenza tra un bambino di 8 anni e un adulto di 50. Una madre che per insegnare che una cosa non và, ti minaccia prima di spiegarti il perchè è sbagliato.

Forse per te sarà una madre come tante, o forse ti sembro il classico marito stronzo che cerca di giustificare i propri errori dietro a delle balle.  Per me lei è semplicemente quello che non volevo per i miei figli.

Fesso io eh, mica dico il contrario.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' una madre che urla prima di parlare. E' una madre che dice le parolacce davanti ai propri figli. E' una madre che riversa le proprie frustrazioni sui propri figli. Una madre che non sa capire la differenza tra un bambino di 8 anni e un adulto di 50. Una madre che per insegnare che una cosa non và, ti minaccia prima di spiegarti il perchè è sbagliato.
> 
> Forse per te sarà una madre come tante, o forse ti sembro il classico marito stronzo che cerca di giustificare i propri errori dietro a delle balle.  Per me lei è semplicemente quello che non volevo per i miei figli.
> 
> Fesso io eh, mica dico il contrario.


Non è che PER ME sarà una madre come tante, e PER TE cio' che non volevi per i tuoi figli.

E' una madre che tu definisci "sbagliata", sulla scorta di certi comportamenti.

Che significa che urla prima di parlare? Urla sempre e comunque?
Che significa che butta le sue frustrazioni sui figli? Esempio concreto. Fatti. Posto che un "cazzo!", per quanto sbagliato, scappa anche con un bimbo di 4 anni  

Anche pirla stamattina mi è scappato.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io il timore ce l'ho di più verso chi mette in dubbio le capacità genitoriali altrui senza parlare delle proprie. Il che sovente e' una bella proiezione delle proprie magagne.
> Se ci sono timori fondati si muove il culo nell'interesse dei figli.
> *Si fanno Ctu psichiatriche per molto meno*.


Posso manifestare dei dubbi sulla loro efficacia e sulla capacità del soggetto di seguirle correttamente?
Io non vedo mia moglie stare meglio.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Sto cercando di mantenere la routine nella coppia.


Non ci riuscirei mai...tra mancanza di stima e attrazione per l altra....mah


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce quello che dici.
> Sì, comprendo i tuoi timori.


Capisco...ma se così convinto ..passarci 40anni accanto ancora è dura...specie se sfrutti stampelle fuori e se ti becca ti fa culo a strisce giustamente. Devi decidere..o lei con suoi difetti o chiudi...dopo qualche anno sarai uomo libero...


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Capisco...ma se così convinto ..passarci 40anni accanto ancora è dura...specie se sfrutti stampelle fuori e se ti becca ti fa culo a strisce giustamente. Devi decidere..o lei con suoi difetti o chiudi...dopo qualche anno sarai uomo libero...


Se davvero quella persona è così un uomo libero non lo sarai più.
Neppure i figli.
Poi io vado a quello che dice Kid, mi fido delle sue parole.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Posso manifestare dei dubbi sulla loro efficacia e sulla capacità del soggetto di seguirle correttamente?


Boh.
Nel mio caso  (purtroppo e per fortuna) i tratti principali mi corrispondono. Poi aprono un lavoro su di me.
E a latere mettono davanti il conto di una elevata conflittualità.

Più che pazzi, vengono individuati due che non sono capaci di parlare in modi civili. A volte occorre per prenderne atto e porre rimedio che qualcuno da fuori semplicemente te lo dica, ancor prima di individuare una rete di sostegno.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' una madre che urla prima di parlare. E' una madre che dice le parolacce davanti ai propri figli. E' una madre che riversa le proprie frustrazioni sui propri figli. Una madre che non sa capire la differenza tra un bambino di 8 anni e un adulto di 50. Una madre che per insegnare che una cosa non và, ti minaccia prima di spiegarti il perchè è sbagliato.
> 
> Forse per te sarà una madre come tante, o forse ti sembro il classico marito stronzo che cerca di giustificare i propri errori dietro a delle balle.  Per me lei è semplicemente quello che non volevo per i miei figli.
> 
> Fesso io eh, mica dico il contrario.


In molte cose mi ci ritrovo...(alcuni tratti identici) e ti capisco....ma la soluzione non può essere questa...a mio avviso. Perché se è iena ora pensa dopo se ti becca o solo ti vede ''assente''. Saresti tu poi il colpevole..anche agli occhi dei figli


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se davvero quella persona è così un uomo libero non lo sarai più.
> Neppure i figli.
> Poi io vado a quello che dice Kid, mi fido delle sue parole.


E la soluzione è un amante? Dopo tradimento ricevuto e fatto.. ci si siede..si decide...si contratta e si riparte da zero con impegno.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh.
> Nel mio caso  (purtroppo e per fortuna) i tratti principali mi corrispondono. Poi aprono un lavoro su di me.
> E a latere mettono davanti il conto di una elevata conflittualità.
> 
> Più che pazzi, vengono individuati due che non sono capaci di parlare in modi civili. A volte occorre per prenderne atto e porre rimedio che qualcuno da fuori semplicemente te lo dica, ancor prima di individuare una rete di sostegno.


Io sto pensando a una mia amica che aveva una madre psicotica, ovviamente in cura e accertata.
So cosa hanno passato, anche dopo la separazione dei genitori.
Si può fare, ma a volte ha costi altissimi.
Non stiamo parlando di problemi di relazione risolvibili con colloqui da un terapeuta di coppia, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E la soluzione è un amante?


E' come la tachipirina per la polmonite.
Almeno abbassa la febbre, qualcosa fa.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' come la tachipirina per la polmonite.
> Almeno abbassa la febbre, qualcosa fa.


Ma fa male al fegato.. tutto ha un prezzo e spesso in questi casi è caro. Dovrebbe ben saperlo non è un novello del tradimento passivo e attivo


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Sto cercando di mantenere la routine nella coppia.


A prescindere dalla nuova, che al momento anche solo per le tempistiche è al pari di una piuma, se stai male perchè anzichè _mantenere la routine nella coppia_ non vai in senso opposto? 
Senza tradimenti di mezzo, hai mai pensato a farti lasciare? Se lasciare porterebbe il volerti rovinare intendo.
Non è un invito a farlo, mettiamo in chiaro, è solo una riflessione. Come ha scritto [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] tua moglie _mica lo sa_. E se non lo sa, e se vede che la routine va avanti, in base a cosa dovrebbe capire che a te qualcosa manca?

A parte questo da altri post quel che usciva è che provavi affetto per lei e non stavi poi così male con lei. Non ho letto tutto quello che hai scritto ma così a spanne mi è arrivato questo.
In questi ultimi post saltano fuori i figli, e il suo essere madre. Ma il rapporto è tra te e lei. Non tra lei madre e te. O forse vedi che il suo essere madre ti ha fatto perdere la parte di lei come tua compagna?


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se davvero quella persona è così un uomo libero non lo sarai più.
> Neppure i figli.
> Poi io vado a quello che dice Kid, mi fido delle sue parole.


Danny.

A meno di patologie importanti, i figli soffrono di più per i conflitti tra i genitori. Sono quelli che li "bloccano". Il genitore più  "idoneo" non è quello più  "sano di mente" (ripeto: in assenza di patologie gravi). E' quello che è maggiormente in grado di garantire ai figli l' accesso all'altro genitore.

Quindi e' questo che conta: non essere immuni da difetti, ma cercare di trasmettere il meglio di sé. Non dire "non fare caso a mamma", ma non urlare coi figli.
Non sentirsi  punto di equilibrio, equilibratore. Ma sapere fare la propria parte.
Ti ho detto tutto.
Aggiungo che sulla carta e' facile


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A
> 
> A parte questo da altri post quel che usciva è che provavi affetto per lei e non stavi poi così male con lei. Non ho letto tutto quello che hai scritto ma così a spanne mi è arrivato questo.


E lasciamolo mostrizzare un po.in santa pace!!


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma fa male al fegato.. tutto ha un prezzo e spesso in questi casi è caro. Dovrebbe ben saperlo non è un novello del tradimento passivo e attivo


Se un uomo adulto, presumibilmente piacente e forte, ha paura delle reazioni di una moglie se posta di fronte a una separazione, qualche ragione deve probabilmente averla.
Non ha parlato di soldi.
Probabilmente ha il terrore di scindere questo legame e delle conseguenze che potrebbe avere.
Bisognerebbe far sì che sia la moglie ad andarsene, ma dubito fortemente ci si riesca.
Sempre che lo voglia.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Danny.
> 
> A meno di patologie importanti, i figli soffrono di più per i conflitti tra i genitori. Sono quelli che li "bloccano". Il genitore più  "idoneo" non è quello più  "sano di mente" (ripeto: in assenza di patologie gravi). E' quello che è maggiormente in grado di garantire ai figli l' accesso all'altro genitore.
> 
> ...


Sulla carta, certo.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se un uomo adulto, presumibilmente piacente e forte, ha paura delle reazioni di una moglie se posta di fronte a una separazione, qualche ragione deve probabilmente averla.
> Non ha parlato di soldi.
> Probabilmente ha il terrore di scindere questo legame e delle conseguenze che potrebbe avere.
> Bisognerebbe far sì che sia la moglie ad andarsene, ma dubito fortemente ci si riesca.


Per me di fondo non è convinto....se no affronti la battaglia....tanto.dopo qualche anno tutto passa...se il.timore è che non gli faccia vedere figli...be se fa con addebito (anche solo morale) è certo...e sta sulla buona strada


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sto pensando a una mia amica che aveva una madre psicotica, ovviamente in cura e accertata.
> So cosa hanno passato, anche dopo la separazione dei genitori.
> Si può fare, ma a volte ha costi altissimi.
> Non stiamo parlando di problemi di relazione risolvibili con colloqui da un terapeuta di coppia, ovviamente.


Ho capito.

Ti dico  (io che ho comunque avuto problemi) che sono realmente invalidanti. E sono problemi grossi per chi convive con questi malati.

Di qui a parlare di problemi gravi in capo a chi ha anzitutto un pessimo carattere ce ne passa. Anche perché ripeto al giorno d'oggi non ci si rassegna a "nascondere" il matto in casa.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E lasciamolo mostrizzare un po.in santa pace!!


Quindi anche tu hai avuto la stessa percezione...


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sulla carta, certo.


Se uno non ce lo ha in chiaro, ben vengano mediatori, centri specializzati, psichiatri e assistenti sociali prima a dirlo, e poi ad aiutare.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se un uomo adulto, presumibilmente piacente e forte, ha paura delle reazioni di una moglie se posta di fronte a una separazione, qualche ragione deve probabilmente averla.
> Non ha parlato di soldi.
> Probabilmente ha il terrore di scindere questo legame e delle conseguenze che potrebbe avere.
> *Bisognerebbe far sì che sia la moglie ad andarsene*, ma dubito fortemente ci si riesca.
> Sempre che lo voglia.


Quello che ho detto anch'io. Sarò brutto ma... altro che_ il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore_, a leggere certe storie qui sembra una condanna alla camera delle torture prolungata negli anni.
A meno di non essere masochisti uno scappa. O sei arrivato ad un tale livello zombie che ti attacchi a vedere i raggi di sole attraverso una finestra.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che ho detto anch'io. Sarò brutto ma... altro che_ il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore_, a leggere certe storie qui sembra una condanna alla camera delle torture prolungata negli anni.
> A meno di non essere masochisti uno scappa. O sei arrivato ad un tale livello zombie che ti attacchi a vedere i raggi di sole attraverso una finestra.


Scappi se sei da solo.
Coi figli non scappi. Coi figli risolvi, se realmente hai situazioni pregiudizievoli in casa.
Se invece ribalti il pregiudizio tuo addosso i figli, se ti senti il "salvatore" della family, nel 90%dei casi il problema ce lo hai tu. Che questi "matti" saltino fuori  (guarda che caso!) quando le cose in famiglia non ci stanno bene più francamente mi suscita qualche risata. Che un conto è dare atto del caratteraccio, o comunque di un qualche squilibrio  (invito tutti a fare una ctu psichiatrica, poi vediamo chi esce  "perfetto  ). Altro e' restare inermi per un decennio e poi con aria da martire dire "miiiiiiii.... Non sapete con che mostro ho a che fare!!!!".

Stronzo, cattivo finché vuoi.
Quando mi sono resa conto che la violenza non era il modello che volevo dare a mio figlio  (NOSTRO figlio) mica ho cercato l'amante per piagnucolare.
Oh.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Premesso che in tutte le diatribe matrimoniali bisognerebbe sentire lìaltra campana e non si può. almeno non qui... direi che da queste frasi e poi negli altri post similari il quadro è abbastanza complicato:

Qualche precisazione:

- non l'ho illusa e non voglio farlo
- e' vero: non amo mia moglie. Non la stimo.
- si, sono una persona alquanto infantile (non metto Nick a caso), ho 41 anni ma ne dimostro molto meno e amo le cose che fanno i bambini, forse per questo sono anche un buon padre
- Diletta e' riuscita ad entrarmi in testa per estrapolare i miei pensieri e porgerli a voi, ma in maniera da adulto e per questo la ringrazio
- si,. mi fa paura il divorzio e ciò che comporta. Poi mia moglie sa essere molto cattiva, non oso immaginare cosa potrei passare. Se potessi prendere i bambini e andare, lo farei anche domani


Si evice chiaramente che nonostante l'adrenalina che hai provato con questa storia travolgente, il tutto è fermo all'evasione ed ai voli sentimental-erotici che hai provato. 
Il vero problema a mio avviso è che tu stai soffocando, ma a livello esistenziale. Stai con tua moglie non solo per i figli, scelta scontata in tanti casi, ma perchè hai una fifa blu delle sue reazioni... Accetti che anche i tuoi figli vivano in un ambiente domestico violento ed aggressivo dove comanda chi alza la voce.
Mi spiace ma qui il tuo problema trasgressivo, insomma la tua storia extra è secondaria.
Gestiscila come ti pare e come meglio ti soddisfa ma inizia a fare passi seri per liberarti... per il tuo bene e dei tuoi figli. In certi casi non conta separarsi per stare con il nuovo "amore", sempre che sia tale, ma liberarsi da uno scafandro asfissiante che rende il quotidiano un ambiente plumbeo e feroce dove comanda di urla di più e che è vendicativo. Che poi ti sembri quasi accettabile perchè comunque avete rappiorti e tu stai ragionevolmente sottomesso è solo una condizione che non potrà seguitare molto oltre...
Prima cerca di capire cosa puoi fare a livello medico e legale, soprattutto per i tuoi figli, poi prendi le tue precauzioni e decisioni, se ti separerai per questi motivi lei non avrà poteri ricattatori, ma se ti becca sei fregato... le servirai su un piatto d'argento la possibilità di piangerer a destra ed a manca sul suo destino crudele e sulla tua mancamnza di maturità e responsabilitàà.
Scusa la brutalità e la franchezza, ma quello di cui hai bisogno, più che una storia romantica, è la fresca aria della libertà e dell'autodeterminazione. Ne gioveranno anche i tuoi figli perchè si attenuerà quel clima da kapò che pare sia vigente in casa tua.
Questo in base a ciò che hai fino a qui raccontato.
Prima informati, poi penserai alla separazione, poi... poi ... poi una volta libero da paure e timori penserai alla tua vita sentimentale.
Se però vuoi continuare così... va bene, sappi solo che qualunque piccolo dubbio le si insinui nella mente, tu non avrai più vita, o almeno molta meno di quella che hai ora...
Per me questa è la realtà, le elucubrazioni sul come, perchè e quando sono il famoso contorno che conta come un due di picche con briscola a fiori, è un escamotage ... poi arriva l'inciampo.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Premesso che in tutte le diatribe matrimoniali bisognerebbe sentire lìaltra campana e non si può. almeno non qui... direi che da queste frasi e poi negli altri post similari il quadro è abbastanza complicato:
> 
> Qualche precisazione:
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio, trovo questo post molto interessante. Ci rifletterò sopra. Per "informarmi" intendi parlare con un avvocato?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma fa male al fegato.. tutto ha un prezzo e spesso in questi casi è caro. Dovrebbe ben saperlo non è un novello del tradimento passivo e attivo


Leggendo Kid mi vengono in mente quelle relazioni di dipendenza dove uno dei due è particolarmente aggressivo o violento e l'altro succube per paura o per sensi di colpa e pertanto incapace di uscire dalla situazione.
Lo stesso tradimento, le modalità con cui l'ha raccontato, oltre al nick, rappresentano il desiderio di una storia pulita, sana, dove lui possa sentirsi apprezzato e amato come persona e soprattutto a suo agio, in un legame ove non sia l'ansia, la paura e le ritorsioni gli strumenti che gestiscono il rapporto.
In questo senso il tradimento è un recuperare la propria dimensione "reale". Il racconto del bacio, degli incontri, la meraviglia infantile di fronte a tutto questo mi hanno fatto pensare a qualcuno che riemerga dall'acqua dopo aver rischiato di affogare e guardi la riva, vedendo in essa il ritorno alla vita, alla sua vita.
Ma Kid è comunque sempre in acqua.
Ha visto la terra ma non riesce a raggiungerla.
Il tradimento può essergli d'aiuto, può servirgli a recuperare le forze e a misurare quante bracciate occorrono per la salvezza. Ha capito che non è in alto mare e può ancora sperare di farcela.
Ma ha paura di non riuscirsi e di andare di nuovo a fondo.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Leggendo Kid mi vengono in mente quelle relazioni di dipendenza dove uno dei due è particolarmente aggressivo o violento e l'altro succube per paura o per sensi di colpa e pertanto incapace di uscire dalla situazione.
> Lo stesso tradimento, le modalità con cui l'ha raccontato, oltre al nick, rappresentano il desiderio di una storia pulita, sana, dove lui possa sentirsi apprezzato e amato come persona e soprattutto a suo agio, in un legame ove non sia l'ansia, la paura e le ritorsioni gli strumenti che gestiscono il rapporto.
> In questo senso il tradimento è un recuperare la propria dimensione "reale". Il racconto del bacio, degli incontri, la meraviglia infantile di fronte a tutto questo mi hanno fatto pensare a qualcuno che riemerga dall'acqua dopo aver rischiato di affogare e guardi la riva, vedendo in essa il ritorno alla vita, alla sua vita.
> Ma Kid è comunque sempre in acqua.
> ...


Ti giuro che quello che hai scritto mi ha fatto scendere una lacrimuccia.

grazie


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Leggendo Kid mi vengono in mente quelle relazioni di dipendenza dove uno dei due è particolarmente aggressivo o violento e l'altro succube per paura o per sensi di colpa e pertanto incapace di uscire dalla situazione.
> Lo stesso tradimento, le modalità con cui l'ha raccontato, oltre al nick, rappresentano il desiderio di una storia pulita, sana, dove lui possa sentirsi apprezzato e amato come persona e soprattutto a suo agio, in un legame ove non sia l'ansia, la paura e le ritorsioni gli strumenti che gestiscono il rapporto.
> In questo senso il tradimento è un recuperare la propria dimensione "reale". Il racconto del bacio, degli incontri, la meraviglia infantile di fronte a tutto questo mi hanno fatto pensare a qualcuno che riemerga dall'acqua dopo aver rischiato di affogare e guardi la riva, vedendo in essa il ritorno alla vita, alla sua vita.
> Ma Kid è comunque sempre in acqua.
> ...


Ma veramente ? 
Sai che io ci vedo proprio ma proprio tutt’altro?
Avrò letto male ...


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma veramente ?
> Sai che io ci vedo proprio ma proprio tutt’altro?
> Avrò letto male ...


Pure io.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma veramente ?
> Sai che io ci vedo proprio ma proprio tutt’altro?
> Avrò letto male ...


Alcune cose strane lette inizialmente sembrano decisamente più plausibili se inquadrate in un rapporto di dipendenza.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, trovo questo post molto interessante. Ci rifletterò sopra. Per "informarmi" intendi parlare con un avvocato?


Certo e credo che lui ti indirizzerà eventualmente ad altre consultazioni per i minori...
Lo ripeto, pensa alla situazione che è malsana per te e per i ruoi figli, poi alle tue esigenze.  
Non fare passi falsi, sarebbero assist per lei


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma veramente ?
> Sai che io ci vedo proprio ma proprio tutt’altro?
> Avrò letto male ...


Ossia?


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ossia?


Ci vedo un uomo immaturo che si rapporta coi figli come fosse il fratello maggiore ..con lei che se li smazza dovendo portare disciplina quando il padre non lo fa...e ovviamente ci scapperanno anche perdite di pazienza più frequenti del dovuto .
E oltre a tutto questo si becca pure della sciroccata (oltre alle corna che in questo caso sono secondarie )..con lui che va dall’amante lamentandosi della “mamma” cattiva. 
Problema mio sicuramente, ma leggendolo questa è l’immagine che ho di ritorno


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci vedo un uomo immaturo che si rapporta coi figli come fosse il fratello maggiore ..con lei che se li smazza dovendo portare disciplina quando il padre non lo fa...e ovviamente ci scapperanno anche perdite di pazienza più frequenti del dovuto .
> E oltre a tutto questo si becca pure della sciroccata (oltre alle corna che in questo caso sono secondarie )..con lui che va dall’amante lamentandosi della “mamma” cattiva.
> Problema mio sicuramente, ma leggendolo questa è l’immagine che ho di ritorno


E certo, mi piace un sacco parlare male della madre dei miei figli su un forum pubblico. Mi hai proprio sgamato.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Io ho l'immagine di una persona a rischio di scollamento dalla realtà.
Cosa che avendo figli, non si può permettere.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E certo, mi piace un sacco parlare male della madre dei miei figli su un forum pubblico. Mi hai proprio sgamato.


Potresti anche essere convinto di quello che dici..ma non è detto che tu abbia ragione.
Mi spiace che tu te la prenda ...ho avuto questa impressione ..  ma come ti dicevo , probabilmente sbaglio.
Per me le mamme cattive non sono quello che hai descritto tu ..ti assicuro ne conosco altre. Così come so che spesso alcuni atteggiamenti sono conseguenza del dover essere gli unici a portare disciplina in famiglia.
Come sei coi tuoi figli ? Chi dei due è il più autorevole ?


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Potresti anche essere convinto di quello che dici..ma non è detto che tu abbia ragione.
> Mi spiace che tu te la prenda ...ho avuto questa impressione ..  ma come ti dicevo , probabilmente sbaglio.
> Per me le mamme cattive non sono quello che hai descritto tu ..ti assicuro ne conosco altre. Così come so che spesso alcuni atteggiamenti sono conseguenza del dover essere gli unici a portare disciplina in famiglia.
> Come sei coi tuoi figli ? Chi dei due è il più autorevole ?


E' lei l'autorità in casa, non vi è alcun dubbio. E ti dirò che a volte, come ho già spiegato, sa anche essere una buona madre (non posso ad esempio dire che abbia mai fatto mancare nulla ai nostri figli). Ma dipende sempre dal momento in cui viene messa alla prova. A volte ho la sensazione che vi siano due identità in lei. Una normale e l'altra rabbiosa. Ma non è rabbiosa come può esserlo chiunque. E' proprio cieca, chiusa  ad ogni tipo di soluzione e dialogo.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Potresti anche essere convinto di quello che dici..ma non è detto che tu abbia ragione.
> Mi spiace che tu te la prenda ...ho avuto questa impressione ..  ma come ti dicevo , probabilmente sbaglio.
> Per me le mamme cattive non sono quello che hai descritto tu ..ti assicuro ne conosco altre. Così come so che spesso alcuni atteggiamenti sono conseguenza del dover essere gli unici a portare disciplina in famiglia.
> Come sei coi tuoi figli ? Chi dei due è il più autorevole ?


Kid lo capisco...ho lo stesso prototipo di moglie...io molto giocherellone, dolce, cerco di trovare la soluzione in maniera soft con le bimbe. Lei impulsiva, aggressiva, scarica stress del lavoro a casa...pretende troppo...sono bambine..e credimi sono uno molto presente con loro anche piu di lei sia come qualità che quantità. Non è cattiva madre...è carattere. Come è con loro è con me o a lavoro o con amici. Sono comportamenti che assorbi dalla famiglia di origine. Capacissima anche di dolcezza...ma sotto stress impazzisce ...e per lei è tutto stress...questo è il problema. E questo ha inciso tantissimo nel mio tradimento...come dice danny ho trovato ossigeno. Però deve servire di lezione. La stampella non serve a nulla. Abbiamo un età e dei figli. O si convive cercando di smussare certe cose o si prende coraggio. Ma ripeto amanti ecc sono toppe peggio del buco anche perché, privi di problemi e convivenza, diventano droga e non te ne stacchi facendo casini. Sono convinto che mia moglie per l amante era perfetta...GAC...mica la vedeva a casa stressata ecc...tra amanti ci si pone meglio...si da il meglio...


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' lei l'autorità in casa, non vi è alcun dubbio. E ti dirò che a volte, come ho già spiegato, sa anche essere una buona madre (non posso ad esempio dire che abbia mai fatto mancare nulla ai nostri figli). Ma dipende sempre dal momento in cui viene messa alla prova. A volte ho la sensazione che vi siano due identità in lei. Una normale e l'altra rabbiosa. Ma non è rabbiosa come può esserlo chiunque. E' proprio cieca, chiusa  ad ogni tipo di soluzione e dialogo.


Identifica. So cazzi amico


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci vedo un uomo immaturo che si rapporta coi figli come fosse il fratello maggiore ..con lei che se li smazza dovendo portare disciplina quando il padre non lo fa...e ovviamente ci scapperanno anche perdite di pazienza più frequenti del dovuto .
> E oltre a tutto questo si becca pure della sciroccata (oltre alle corna che in questo caso sono secondarie )..con lui che va dall’amante lamentandosi della “mamma” cattiva.
> Problema mio sicuramente, ma leggendolo questa è l’immagine che ho di ritorno


Capito. Anche io ho avuto questi pensieri verso l'ex, senza che mi si parlasse male della moglie. Più un sentore di una donna che si fa "soldato" per tenere in piedi "l'architettura familiare", e allora ha bisogno di allontanarsi di tanto in tanto, di ritagliare dei momenti suoi, per ricaricarsi. Non so se siano sentori femminili, visto che ad averli sono più che altro donne.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Identifica. So cazzi amico


Scusami Eagle, mi faresti un riassunto della tua storia? Quindi tu ti sei rassegnato a lei?


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' lei l'autorità in casa, non vi è alcun dubbio. E ti dirò che a volte, come ho già spiegato, sa anche essere una buona madre (non posso ad esempio dire che abbia mai fatto mancare nulla ai nostri figli). Ma dipende sempre dal momento in cui viene messa alla prova. A volte ho la sensazione che vi siano due identità in lei. Una normale e l'altra rabbiosa. Ma non è rabbiosa come può esserlo chiunque. E' proprio cieca, chiusa  ad ogni tipo di soluzione e dialogo.


Viene messa alla prova da chi?


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Viene messa alla prova da chi?


Dalla sua (scarsa) pazienza. Da una qualunque questione quotidiana che non le vada a genio. Posso essere io, uno dei bimbi o un amico. E' sempre incazzata con qualcuno. Secondo me vive anche male per questo.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E*' lei l'autorità in casa, non vi è alcun dubbio*. E ti dirò che a volte, come ho già spiegato, sa anche essere una buona madre (non posso ad esempio dire che abbia mai fatto mancare nulla ai nostri figli). Ma dipende sempre dal momento in cui viene messa alla prova. A volte ho la sensazione che vi siano due identità in lei. Una normale e l'altra rabbiosa. Ma non è rabbiosa come può esserlo chiunque. *E' proprio cieca, chiusa  ad ogni tipo di soluzione e dialogo*.


Sembra un rapporto di dominanza, tipo mistress-slave.


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Kid lo capisco...ho lo stesso prototipo di moglie...io molto giocherellone, dolce, cerco di trovare la soluzione in maniera soft con le bimbe. Lei impulsiva, aggressiva, scarica stress del lavoro a casa...pretende troppo...sono bambine..e credimi sono uno molto presente con loro anche piu di lei sia come qualità che quantità. Non è cattiva madre...è carattere. Come è con loro è con me o a lavoro o con amici. Sono comportamenti che assorbi dalla famiglia di origine. Capacissima anche di dolcezza...ma sotto stress impazzisce ...e per lei è tutto stress...questo è il problema. E questo ha inciso tantissimo nel mio tradimento...come dice danny ho trovato ossigeno. Però deve servire di lezione. La stampella non serve a nulla. Abbiamo un età e dei figli. O si convive cercando di smussare certe cose o si prende coraggio. Ma ripeto amanti ecc sono toppe peggio del buco anche perché, privi di problemi e convivenza, diventano droga e non te ne stacchi facendo casini. Sono convinto che mia moglie per l amante era perfetta...GAC...mica la vedeva a casa stressata ecc...tra amanti ci si pone meglio...si da il meglio...


Ma non è che gli amanti siano cerebrolesi. Ste cose si sanno. A meno di non essere solo un egoista e che ti vada bene prenderti solo la parte trasgressiva. Anche per la cassiera del supermercato tua moglie potrebbe essere perfetta. La vede ogni giorno che passa, gentile e cortese, e si dice "guarda che bella persona".


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sembra un rapporto di dominanza, tipo mistress-slave.


Ma magari avesse anche questi aspettivi positivi. :rotfl:

Toh, finalmente mi son fatto una risata.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dalla sua (scarsa) pazienza. Da una qualunque questione quotidiana che non le vada a genio. Posso essere io, uno dei bimbi o un amico. E' sempre incazzata con qualcuno. Secondo me vive anche male per questo.


Mia moglie è priva totalmente di sensi di colpa o di capacità di accorgersi di provocare dolore, diciamo manca totalmente di empatia.
Lo riconosce e si giustifica di essere sempre stata così e che lo sapevo, quindi non ha senso che io protesti.
Può insultarmi e sentirsi offesa lei se pretendo le sue scuse.
E mi tiene il muso se mi senti offeso, perché lei non si sente in debito. Se provo dolore è colpa mia, non sua che aha causato.
Ce l'ha avuta su con me perché mi sono arrabbiato per essere stato tradito, dice che ha pagato fin troppo.
Come, non so.
Il problema è che a volte oltre a perdere il controllo di quello che fa, dice cose sgradevoli che poi neppure ricorda di avere pensato o detto.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non è che gli amanti siano cerebrolesi. Ste cose si sanno. A meno di non essere solo un egoista e che ti vada bene prenderti solo la parte trasgressiva. Anche per la cassiera del supermercato tua moglie potrebbe essere perfetta. La vede ogni giorno che passa, gentile e cortese, e si dice "guarda che bella persona".


Perfettamente d'accordo, molte persone sono disturbate indoor ma perfette nei rapporti esterni... riescomo a gestire rabbia e contrarietà nei tempi brevi del rapporto pubblico.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dalla sua (scarsa) pazienza. Da una qualunque questione quotidiana che non le vada a genio. Posso essere io, uno dei bimbi o un amico. E' sempre incazzata con qualcuno. Secondo me vive anche male per questo.


Come e' più o meno il vostro ménage familiare? Lei lavora? Ha materialmente modo di avere spazi suoi?

O e' una di quelle che  "per scelta" ha abdicato a tutto ciò che non è dovere e famiglia?

Come credi che si senta, in relazione alla  "distribuzione dei carichi" familiari?

Tu a livello quotidiano, materialmente, cosa puoi fare per la famiglia  (oltre il lavoro)?

Ti lascia fare o trova da ridire in tutto ciò che fai?


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' lei l'autorità in casa, non vi è alcun dubbio. E ti dirò che a volte, come ho già spiegato, sa anche essere una buona madre (*non posso ad esempio dire che abbia mai fatto mancare nulla ai nostri figli)*. Ma dipende sempre dal momento in cui viene messa alla prova. A volte ho la sensazione che vi siano due identità in lei. Una normale e l'altra rabbiosa. Ma non è rabbiosa come può esserlo chiunque. E' proprio cieca, chiusa  ad ogni tipo di soluzione e dialogo.


Aspetta fatto mancare cosa? Le merendine e il frigo pieno? Perchè il clima di casa che descrivi di urla e nervosismo per me è una grande mancanza. Io l'ho vissuto da piccola in casa. Magari ero tranquilla a guardare un cartone animato e a fare un gioco (il placido mondo dei bambini) e di punto in bianco venivo travolta da un terremoto. E credimi che del frigo pieno non me ne fregava niente.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie è priva totalmente di sensi di colpa o di capacità di accorgersi di provocare dolore, diciamo manca totalmente di empatia.
> Lo riconosce e si giustifica di essere sempre stata così e che lo sapevo, quindi non ha senso che io protesti.
> Può insultarmi e sentirsi offesa lei se pretendo le sue scuse.
> E mi tiene il muso se mi senti offeso, perché lei non si sente in debito. Se provo dolore è colpa mia, non sua che aha causato.
> ...


Sono finito nel circolo dei mariti soddisfatti, vedo.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusami Eagle, mi faresti un riassunto della tua storia? Quindi tu ti sei rassegnato a lei?


Ho imparato che tutto non si può avere ..ha anche delle qualità e guardo quelle...ci stiamo impegnando tantissimo ...lei migliorata tanto...ha diminuito quelle che erano oggettivamente pretese assurde....anche se nessuno cambia a quest' età. Dopo tradimento suo siamo migliorati...peccato eserci arrivati cosi..e aver cmq ammazzato pezzo di noi che non so se torneranno più..era da fare prima. Ma abbiamo imparato...penso e spero nessuno più cerchi stampelle. Personalmente ho tante occasioni, ma ne rifuggo...prima ero.innamoratissimo..ora sono frenato...molto preso ma non mi.abbandono.piu come prima..una sensazione veramente strana


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono finito nel circolo dei mariti soddisfatti, vedo.


Quello che conta è essere consapevole di quelle che sono le dinamiche reali, non sentirsi coinvolti in situazioni senza comprenderle.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non è che gli amanti siano cerebrolesi. Ste cose si sanno. A meno di non essere solo un egoista e che ti vada bene prenderti solo la parte trasgressiva. Anche per la cassiera del supermercato tua moglie potrebbe essere perfetta. La vede ogni giorno che passa, gentile e cortese, e si dice "guarda che bella persona".


No..la maggior parte non lo sa...idealizza...finalmente è arrivata la principessa o il principe...altro che l'orco che ho a casa!! Mia moglie post scoperta mi ha elencato le cose che le piacevano del rapporto extra e della persona. Era gentile, non litigato mai, mi capiva al volo, ero spensierata..stavo bene!... ma c è un premio GAC migliore? Le ho detto ok..come sarebbe stato una convivenza? Ci hai mai pensato? Come è in casa...ordinato? Collaborativo? Con le figlie? Fa storie sulla gestione economica? È tirchio? È sempre sul divano? Come si relaziona con suoceri? Con gli amici è ospitale?  Soprattutto è uno che sa scopare fuori e prendere in giro la moglie. Per mesi e mesi..Ecco...so tutti bravi fuori casa...io questo esercizio l ho fatto e ho smontato la mia principessa in tempi decenti...o comunque molto piu accettabili. Non mi perdono l' essere stato il primo..avrò sempre il dubbio che forse senza il mio errore non lo avrebbe fatto neanche lei. Ma non lo saprò mai.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No..la maggior parte non lo sa...idealizza...finalmente è arrivata la principessa o il principe...altro che l'orco che ho a casa!! Mia moglie post scoperta mi ha elencato le cose che le piacevano del rapporto extra e della persona. Era gentile, non litigato mai, mi capiva al volo, ero spensierata..stavo bene!... ma c è un premio GAC migliore? Le ho detto ok..come sarebbe stato una convivenza? Ci hai mai pensato? Come è in casa...ordinato? Collaborativo? Con le figlie? Fa storie sulla gestione economica? È tirchio? È sempre sul divano? Come si relaziona con suoceri? Con gli amici è ospitale?  Soprattutto è uno che sa scopare fuori e prendere in giro la moglie. Per mesi e mesi..Ecco...so tutti bravi fuori casa...io questo esercizio l ho fatto e ho smontato la mia principessa in tempi decenti...o comunque molto piu accettabili. Non mi perdono l' essere stato il primo..avrò sempre il dubbio che forse senza il mio errore non lo avrebbe fatto neanche lei. Ma non lo saprò mai.


Si, abbiamo molti punti in comune nelle nostre vicissitudini. Ora ricordo.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io sono una fautrice della separazione che rende le persone serene.
> Il problema sono i figli.
> Ti immagini per i figli vedere il padre che li lascia per vivere con altri bambini?
> Devi considerare una convivenza come una cosa a lungo termine con una cauta gradualità perché i tuoi conoscano i suoi.


So quanto sia gratuito oggi. ...ma cazzarola ti ricordi che quando lui parlava si mettere al mondo il secondo figlio per me era quasi scontato che sarebbe andata cosi? E mi dispiace. "I bambini sono sempre un valore aggiunto "o qualcosa di simile scrivevi ....il fatto è che c'è troppa leggerezza nel metterli al mondo.saranno sicuramente bambini felici come tantissimi altri e una separazione non è un dramma ma non sopporto la superficialità e l'egoismo di certe scelte .meno romanticismo da discount , piu concretezza.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> So quanto sia gratuito oggi. ...ma cazzarola ti ricordi che quando lui parlava si mettere al mondo il secondo figlio per me era quasi scontato che sarebbe andata cosi? E mi dispiace. "I bambini sono sempre un valore aggiunto "o qualcosa di simile scrivevi ....il fatto è che c'è troppa leggerezza nel metterli al mondo.saranno sicuramente bambini felici come tantissimi altri e una separazione non è un dramma ma non sopporto la superficialità e l'egoismo di certe scelte .meno romanticismo da discount , piu concretezza.


Hai perfettamente ragione. Ma in quel periodo ero troppo depresso e ho visto nella mia futura figlia l'unica via di fuga. In un certo senso credo sia stato vero, nel senso che senza di lei probabilmente ora sarei da un'altra parte. Anche se col senno di poi, forse non sarebbe stata una cosa sbagliata.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione. Ma in quel periodo ero troppo depresso e ho visto nella mia futura figlia l'unica via di fuga. In un certo senso credo sia stato vero, nel senso che senza di lei probabilmente ora sarei da un'altra parte. Anche se col senno di poi, forse non sarebbe stata una cosa sbagliata.


Beh coraggio, adesso però è ora di fare solo le cose giuste ... e se hai un dubbio fermati e rifletti, e soprattutto informati, chi è competente può darti soluzioni che tu non avevi immaginato...


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione. Ma in quel periodo ero troppo depresso e ho visto nella mia futura figlia *l'unica via di fuga.* In un certo senso credo sia stato vero, nel senso che senza di lei probabilmente ora sarei da un'altra parte. Anche se col senno di poi, forse non sarebbe stata una cosa sbagliata.


vabbè ora di sicuro con lei sei più ricco ma rimani un eterno peter pan.
credo che sia molto più pericoloso un romantico /piacione come te che quel "cattivone" di arcistufo.speriamo che te la cavi e fai il possibile per far star bene i tuoi bambini sperando che con tua moglie troviate un punto comune in questo.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbè ora di sicuro con lei sei più ricco ma rimani un eterno peter pan.
> credo che sia molto più pericoloso un romantico /piacione come te che quel "cattivone" di arcistufo.speriamo che te la cavi e fai il possibile per far star bene i tuoi bambini sperando che con tua moglie troviate un punto comune in questo.



Il punto è proprio questo, errori se ne fanno, quel che conta è che adesso, prendendo decisioni radicali non creino problemi ai figli... :up:

P.S. Ma Archi non è pericoloso, può non suscitare simpatia ma è talmente lineare e coerente nel suo modo di essere che non lo si può travisare. E lo dico nell'accezione positiva. Nessuna infingardaggine.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è solo uno: mia moglie mi ridurrebbe a vivere per strada, me la farebbe pagare in ogni modo, mettendo di mezzo anche i figli, ne sono certo. Quindi no, non voglio essere beccato.



Allora sei a rischio, o ti perdonerebbe il tradimento ma non di essere lasciata?

PERCHE' si tradisce sempre in due e non puoi essere sicuro  che  lei non lo venga a sapere.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora sei a rischio, o ti perdonerebbe il tradimento ma non di essere lasciata?
> 
> PERCHE' si tradisce sempre in due e non puoi essere sicuro  che  lei non lo venga a sapere.


E se lo venisse a sapere sarebbe tutto molto più difficile... e conflittuale


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che sia molto più pericoloso un romantico /piacione come te che quel "cattivone" di arcistufo..


Questo è certo!


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però voi non avete costruito la vostra storia su due bambini per parte.


No, certo.
Sposati ma SENZA figli è decisamente più facile.


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dalla sua (scarsa) pazienza. Da una qualunque questione quotidiana che non le vada a genio. Posso essere io, uno dei bimbi o un amico. E' sempre incazzata con qualcuno. Secondo me vive anche male per questo.





danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie è priva totalmente di sensi di colpa o di capacità di accorgersi di provocare dolore, diciamo manca totalmente di empatia.
> Lo riconosce e si giustifica di essere sempre stata così e che lo sapevo, quindi non ha senso che io protesti.
> Può insultarmi e sentirsi offesa lei se pretendo le sue scuse.
> E mi tiene il muso se mi senti offeso, perché lei non si sente in debito. Se provo dolore è colpa mia, non sua che aha causato.
> ...


Oh ma ve le siete sposate eh.... 

Prima erano dei fiorellini di campo profumati?

Boh.
Il mio compagno ha un sacco di difetti, io ho un sacco di difetti, e non è che mi sia risvegliata un giorno stupita di questa cosa.

Certe cose - come ci si rapporta con i figli - non si possono sapere e altre possono un pò cambiare nel corso del tempo... ma dubito ci siano molti casi di trasformazioni fraudolente di ninfee eteree in erinni incazzate.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Gennaio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa intendi per 'finita'?
> Provare bene per il partner, come ha detto Kid, invece di amore?
> Ma dopo tanti anni di matrimonio non è quello l'amore?
> Perché nel suo caso, come in mille altri, non c'è astio o indifferenza, c'è la tranquillità dell'affetto e l'andamento calmo nella coppia, che ora appaiono in tutta la loro monotonia e grigiore, ma che probabilmente è una errata interpretazione della realtà...quindi ingannevole perché può portare a grossi errori.


Rispondo per ME : 
è finita se la mattina ti svegli e pensi ad un'altra. 
E' finita se quando vai a dormire hai negli occhi un'altra.
E non per una settimana, ma per un periodo molto più lungo che ti consente di capire che alla persona che è al tuo fianco magari vuoi bene ma non basta, non ti basta soprattutto se, come nel mio caso, non avevamo figli.


----------



## mistral (31 Gennaio 2019)

Curioso che un uomo che ha tutto questo terrore di ciò che gli potrebbe far passare la moglie in caso di separazione ,pensi sia una genialata trovarsi un’amante.
In questo modo la moglie se subodorasse qualcosa,se ci fossero ancora dubbi ,avrà in mano un’arma di distruzione di massa per fargliela pagare per le prossime tre vite .
E si che frequentando questo sito ,si capisce bene che essere beccati non è così difficile specie se si parte di testa come sta facendo Kid.
Posso dare un solo consiglio.La storia  extra è composta da due persone e  non è detto che entrambi vogliano la stessa cosa ,specie se uno dei due non ha  nulla da perdere .
Purtroppo torno a parlare della mia esperienza.
Mio marito ,dell’altra diceva le stesse cose .Lei voleva  sempre baciarmi,abbracciarmi ,tante paroline carine....quando il vento è virato ed ha cominciato ad infastidirsi che lui continuasse la sua vita matrimoniale ,è diventata tutt’altro e non ha avuto  alcuna pietà .
Quindi bisogna tenere a mente che in queste storie ci si sinfila quando si vuole ,ma non se ne esce altrettanto facilmente e non sempre alle nostre condizioni visto che dall’altra parte ce l’altro protagonista della storia che potrebbe avere qualche sassolino nella scarpa.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io sono molto d’accordo con Foglia.
> In una vita di coppia prolungata non si può pensare di non avere dei periodi in cui non vada propriamente come piacerebbe . Quindi che facciamo , ci aspettiamo il tradimento come conditio sine qua non per i momenti meno esaltanti di un progetto di vita deciso congiuntamente ? Questo invece di comprensione e sostegno?
> Ora, sono molto convinta, e qui mi ripeto, che chi sta davvero male in un rapporto prima o poi lo chiude. Poi ci possono essere casi di incomprensione profonda ed è come vivere con un estraneo (e quindi non ci fai tutto sto sesso ..secondo me ) ..ma che per vari motivi ti portano a dire che preferisci non separarti....e ti fanno cercare calore altrove.
> Per il resto non raccontiamocela. Si ha già in testa che guardarsi intorno e’ la regola, che approcciarsi ad altre persone con un “perché no”, non è sbagliato.
> ...


Però io ho imparato che si tradisce quando non va malissimo, nonostante la letteratura narri il contrario, altrimenti la testa per inventare scuse e agghindarsi non la si ha proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Devi però mettere in conto che quando sei predisposto al “guardiamoci intorno perché ogni lasciata è persa...” ...e ti capita di imbatterti in una fresca novità ... può succedere che la gnocca ti dia alla testa ..e quando succede, la gnocca salvifica la metti sull’altare, diventi come il tuo fratellino adolescente che dice che la sua casa gli fa schifo e che la mamma e’ cattiva perché gli impedisce di realizzare il suo sogno di fare graffiti sui ponti della tangenziale ....


Temo che difficilmente poi ne possa fare a meno. 
Solo sarà più cauto.
Come un tossico che è certo di smettere quando vuole, ma non smette.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è solo uno: mia moglie mi ridurrebbe a vivere per strada, me la farebbe pagare in ogni modo, mettendo di mezzo anche i figli, ne sono certo. Quindi no, non voglio essere beccato.


Che fantasie assolventi per non compiere scelte!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e stai facendo qualcosa? Intendo sul piano medico


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che PER ME sarà una madre come tante, e PER TE cio' che non volevi per i tuoi figli.
> 
> E' una madre che tu definisci "sbagliata", sulla scorta di certi comportamenti.
> 
> ...


O.T.
Un giorno si è parlato di bestemmie e turpiloquio e quando ho detto che non mi viene non sono stata creduta.
L’altro giorno mi è successa una cosa spiacevole non voluta ed ero sola. Mi uscito un “accidenti!” :rotfl:  Mi sono messa a ridere proprio per la delicatezza della imprecazione.
Poi nel linguaggio colloquiale uso parolacce utili, ma non mi viene come sfogo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Capisco...ma se così convinto ..passarci 40anni accanto ancora è dura...specie se sfrutti stampelle fuori e se ti becca ti fa culo a strisce giustamente. Devi decidere..o lei con suoi difetti o chiudi...dopo qualche anno sarai uomo libero...


Già non si considerano i quarant’anni o trent’anni da passare insieme.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No..la maggior parte non lo sa...idealizza...finalmente è arrivata la principessa o il principe...altro che l'orco che ho a casa!! Mia moglie post scoperta mi ha elencato le cose che le piacevano del rapporto extra e della persona. Era gentile, non litigato mai, mi capiva al volo, ero spensierata..stavo bene!... ma c è un premio GAC migliore? Le ho detto ok..come sarebbe stato una convivenza? Ci hai mai pensato? Come è in casa...ordinato? Collaborativo? Con le figlie? Fa storie sulla gestione economica? È tirchio? È sempre sul divano? Come si relaziona con suoceri? Con gli amici è ospitale?  Soprattutto è uno che sa scopare fuori e prendere in giro la moglie. Per mesi e mesi..Ecco...so tutti bravi fuori casa...io questo esercizio l ho fatto e ho smontato la mia principessa in tempi decenti...o comunque molto piu accettabili. Non mi perdono l' essere stato il primo..avrò sempre il dubbio che forse senza il mio errore non lo avrebbe fatto neanche lei. Ma non lo saprò mai.


Paragonare un rapporto extra dove tutto è scintillante e anche i problemi si affrontano con disinvoltura perchè 'lui mi capisce' con il rapporto ufficiale è da dodicenni...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sto pensando a una mia amica che aveva una madre psicotica, ovviamente in cura e accertata.
> So cosa hanno passato, anche dopo la separazione dei genitori.
> Si può fare, ma a volte ha costi altissimi.
> Non stiamo parlando di problemi di relazione risolvibili con colloqui da un terapeuta di coppia, ovviamente.


Un problema psichiatrico serio è una tragedia comunque.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Paragonare un rapporto extra dove tutto è scintillante e anche i problemi si affrontano con disinvoltura perchè 'lui mi capisce' con il rapporto ufficiale è da dodicenni...


Mi fa ancora tanta rabbia...fa parte del ''pacco''


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A prescindere dalla nuova, che al momento anche solo per le tempistiche è al pari di una piuma, se stai male perchè anzichè _mantenere la routine nella coppia_ non vai in senso opposto?
> Senza tradimenti di mezzo, hai mai pensato a farti lasciare? Se lasciare porterebbe il volerti rovinare intendo.
> Non è un invito a farlo, mettiamo in chiaro, è solo una riflessione. Come ha scritto @_Jacaranda_ tua moglie _mica lo sa_. E se non lo sa, e se vede che la routine va avanti, in base a cosa dovrebbe capire che a te qualcosa manca?
> 
> ...


Sì. 
Prima del tradimento c’era un bel rapporto, affetto, stima reciproca e sesso.
Adesso è un caso psichiatrico è cattiva.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E lasciamolo mostrizzare un po.in santa pace!!


:mexican: Poi dicono che non succede.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oh ma ve le siete sposate eh....
> 
> Prima erano dei fiorellini di campo profumati?
> 
> ...


Le persone cambiano, i rapporti pure.
O, in molti casi, si svelano. 
Il tempo non lascia indenne nulla.
Comunque mia moglie qualche problema l'ha sempre avuto, ma riusciva a contenere lo stato di stress meglio.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che difficilmente poi ne possa fare a meno.
> Solo sarà più cauto.
> Come un tossico che è certo di smettere quando vuole, ma non smette.


Credo sia così ..ma dipende molto anche da come si è vissuta la scoperta... 
mio marito per esempio è stato così da schifo ...si è sentito coperto di vergogna ...mista a meraviglia......vergogna che è aumentata col tempo . Credo che per la prima volta abbia sperimentato su se stesso una sofferenza forte (che gli e’ sempre stata risparmiata dalla madre...lui è  forse la persona che ha avuto meno problemi nella vita che io abbia mai conosciuto ...sempre tutto facile ... )...e si sia dovuto far carico di una scelta...e arrivare poi ad avere la certezza in seguito che se avesse optato per quella più “ormonale” se ne sarebbe pentito amaramente .
L’ho visto  prostrato davvero..in certi frangenti più di me.. ....come chi butta un sasso dal cavalcavia per gioco e ammazza qualcuno .... Come uno che cresce , per intenderci .
La mia psicologa diceva che questo tipo  di shock ti cambia la struttura mentale.(sperem)
Devo dire infatti che lui non lo riconosco più ....


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un problema psichiatrico serio è una tragedia comunque.


Problema molto serio emerso dopo il secondo figlio. 
Un disastro. Un giorno ti racconterò.
La signora in questione è appena morta.
Al funerale la figlia ha ricordato il dramma della malattia vissuta da lei come figlia. 
Ho pianto anch'io talmente era straziante.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che ho detto anch'io. Sarò brutto ma... altro che_ il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore_, a leggere certe storie qui sembra una condanna alla camera delle torture prolungata negli anni.
> A meno di non essere masochisti uno scappa. O sei arrivato ad un tale livello zombie che ti attacchi a vedere i raggi di sole attraverso una finestra.


Le mogli sono la pazza di Jane Eyre e i mariti Jack Nicholson in Shining :carneval:


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oh ma ve le siete sposate eh....
> 
> Prima erano dei fiorellini di campo profumati?
> 
> ...


A me è diventata un altra persona...in pochi mesi....ti dico che per venti anni se diceva una bugia diventava rossa in viso....e se si parlava di tradimenti proprio non concepiva...per lei era impossibile.....pensa quanto è cambiata rispetto al periodo in cui ha fatto sesso fuori casa....dimmi te se non è uno choc. Per me sono due persone diverse. E le mie altalene emotive ne sono uno specchio. E anche lei non si riconosce....in analisi abbiamo passato mesi d inferno entrambi...io ancora non ci credo..alle volte.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> So quanto sia gratuito oggi. ...ma cazzarola ti ricordi che quando lui parlava si mettere al mondo il secondo figlio per me era quasi scontato che sarebbe andata cosi? E mi dispiace. "I bambini sono sempre un valore aggiunto "o qualcosa di simile scrivevi ....il fatto è che c'è troppa leggerezza nel metterli al mondo.saranno sicuramente bambini felici come tantissimi altri e una separazione non è un dramma ma non sopporto la superficialità e l'egoismo di certe scelte .meno romanticismo da discount , piu concretezza.


L’ho detto dopo che il bambino c’era.
Prima ero stata nel coro dei noooooo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo sia così ..ma dipende molto anche da come si è vissuta la scoperta...
> mio marito per esempio è stato così da schifo ...si è sentito coperto di vergogna ...mista a meraviglia......vergogna che è aumentata col tempo . Credo che per la prima volta abbia sperimentato su se stesso una sofferenza forte (che gli e’ sempre stata risparmiata dalla madre...lui è  forse la persona che ha avuto meno problemi nella vita che io abbia mai conosciuto ...sempre tutto facile ... )...e si sia dovuto far carico di una scelta...e arrivare poi ad avere la certezza in seguito che se avesse optato per quella più “ormonale” se ne sarebbe pentito amaramente .
> L’ho visto  prostrato davvero..in certi frangenti più di me.. ....come chi butta un sasso dal cavalcavia per gioco e ammazza qualcuno .... Come uno che cresce , per intenderci .
> La mia psicologa diceva che questo tipo  di shock ti cambia la struttura mentale.(sperem)
> Devo dire infatti che lui non lo riconosco più ....


Mio marito sembrava sull’orlo del suicidio (lui eh) e mi ero preoccupata. Poi ho saputo che con gli amici era fresco come una rosa.
Infatti...sta ancora qua eh già


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kcCNGqQrMzI[/video]





Eagle72 ha detto:


> A me è diventata un altra persona...in pochi mesi....ti dico che per venti anni se diceva una bugia diventava rossa in viso....e se si parlava di tradimenti proprio non concepiva...per lei era impossibile.....pensa quanto è cambiata rispetto al periodo in cui ha fatto sesso fuori casa....dimmi te se non è uno choc. Per me sono due persone diverse. E le mie altalene emotive ne sono uno specchio. E anche lei non si riconosce....in analisi abbiamo passato mesi d inferno entrambi...io ancora non ci credo..alle volte.


----------



## Moni (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ma ste mogli prima tutti angeli e poi iene depresse isteriche incazzate?

Non è che poco poco ste donne con degli amanti sarebbero un miele e le vostre amanti buttate nella vostra quotidianità delle streghe? 

Io ste cose non le posso sentire 
Sono situazioni completamente diverse io x prima da amante ero uno zuccherino...poche ore in cui davo il meglio nella mia bolla
Adesso che è diventato il mio compagno vede di me iI nervosismo le paure la stanchezza  e mi ama cmq 
La realtà è ben diversa dai parchi giochi degli amanti 

Poi uno può intravedere qualità caratteristiche speciali ma da lì a paragonare mai!

A me sembri un po immaturo e paraculo cioè solito copione..


----------



## Moni (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano, i rapporti pure.
> O, in molti casi, si svelano.
> Il tempo non lascia indenne nulla.
> Comunque mia moglie qualche problema l'ha sempre avuto, ma riusciva a contenere lo stato di stress meglio.


Tutte noi lo contenivamo meglio

Adesso alle donne si chiede tanto o ci mettiamo noi nella posizione di fare tutto 
Io vedo intorno le più paraculi campano quelle che lavorano seguono i figli la casa ecc poi da qualche parte sfiatano

Io sono aiutata in casa Ma come sapete ho un ex marito che sta in un altro continente 
Ma in casa non alzo un dito se non per le cose quotidiane cucino ma a volte chiedo di farmi le verdure 
Attaco lavatrici che poi vebgono stese e stirate 
Le pulizie grosse ho chi me le fa 
La sera spreparo con i ragazzi e poi film chiacchere spesso c'è il mio compagno 

Ho amiche che la sera dopo 9 ore di lavoro in giro come me stirano fanno i vetri badano i compiti axcuduscobo la mamma anziana e i marito le definiscono nervose...


Va be non è il caso di tua moglie forse 

Era x dire che tutte quelle che conosco me compresa gestiamo peggio lo stress 
Di invecchia e gli anni di rotture aumentano sarà pure quello... 

Non rileggo scusate errori sono dal cell


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Tutte noi lo contenivamo meglio
> 
> Adesso alle donne si chiede tanto o ci mettiamo noi nella posizione di fare tutto
> Io vedo intorno le più paraculi campano quelle che lavorano seguono i figli la casa ecc poi da qualche parte sfiatano
> ...


Mia madre mi sembrava estremamente rigida. Quando è rimasta vedova ho capito che era condizionata dal dover apparire una brava mamma agli occhi di mio padre, dolce, comprensivo, autorevole.
È stata una sorpresa.


----------



## Moni (31 Gennaio 2019)

Poi se può essere di aiuto a chi è in crisi, adesso che io ho un compagno il mio ex ha una compagna ed il clima è sereno nonostante la distanza.. posso dirvi che una sera in cui siamo andati a cena per parlare della partenza di nostra figlia il mio ex mi ha detto.. "Mi ero dimenticato di te come compagna tutto preso dal tran tran carriera figli ecc" 

E io mi sarò scordata di essere amabile ci aspettavamo al varco per sottolinearci reciproche mancanze diventando sempre meno complici 
Vivere distanti poi sfido chiunque a reggere si salta nel 85%dei casi ci diceva la terapista

Questo per dire che bisognerebbe rivedersi con gli occhi dei primi tempi smussare certi lati aggressivi non far sentire l altro "niente "

Poi so per certo che il mio ex marito è fatto in un certo modo e avremmo sempre faticato 

Con il mio attuale compagno anche le difficoltà le affrontiamo in modo diverso lui mi saprà prendere sdrammatizza molto e io con lui sono molto diversa.. 

Però provare a non vedere il nemico in casa potrebbe servire


----------



## Moni (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia madre mi sembrava estremamente rigida. Quando è rimasta vedova ho capito che era condizionata dal dover apparire una brava mamma agli occhi di mio padre, dolce, comprensivo, autorevole.
> È stata una sorpresa.


Io mia mamma l ho rivalutata tanto crescendo
Da ragazzina mi Sembrava sempre nervosa ma non mi rendevo conto delle fatiche della malattia di mio Padre di noi adolescenti....


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio marito sembrava sull’orlo del suicidio (lui eh) e mi ero preoccupata. Poi ho saputo che con gli amici era fresco come una rosa.
> Infatti...sta ancora qua eh già


Ecco...
Certo che sei proprio senza cuore....
Cattivona


----------



## Moni (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mogli sono la pazza di Jane Eyre e i mariti Jack Nicholson in Shining :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Poi se può essere di aiuto a chi è in crisi, adesso che io ho un compagno il mio ex ha una compagna ed il clima è sereno nonostante la distanza.. posso dirvi che una sera in cui siamo andati a cena per parlare della partenza di nostra figlia il mio ex mi ha detto.. "Mi ero dimenticato di te come compagna tutto preso dal tran tran carriera figli ecc"
> 
> E io mi sarò scordata di essere amabile ci aspettavamo al varco per sottolinearci reciproche mancanze diventando sempre meno complici
> Vivere distanti poi sfido chiunque a reggere si salta nel 85%dei casi ci diceva la terapista
> ...


Si, sono d’accordo


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ho letto gli ultimi interventi.
 [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION]
I paragoni tra moglie/amanti, l'una diavolo, l'altra angelo mi sembra siano più una visione di chi è stato tradito.
Non ci sono paragoni. Sono altri rapporti. Anzi nel momento mai il traditore fosse spinto al "paragone" sceglierebbe il certo contro l'incerto. Ma non si tratta di paragone, si tratta di logica.
Incerto in quanto sono rapporti mozzati, per tempo e spazio limitati.
Che il traditore veda l'angelo altrove è una paura del tradito.
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] io non ti conosco ma per quel che leggo di te, per quel che mi arriva, non riuscirei ad immaginarti con una donna così tanto diversa da tua moglie. Non per i suoi moti aggressivi. Ma su piccole cose, tipo il fatto che lei sia una che va dal parrucchiere molto spesso. Ecco non riesco a figurarmi che tu possa ad esempio un domani innamorarti di una donna che non ha molta cura per sua immagine, magari che giri con qualche capello bianco che si vede, o senza trucco, o vestita a casaccio. Dunque di riflesso c'è una donna che al primo posto mette se in qualche modo, per essere sempre a posto. Sbaglio?

@Jocaranda La cosa che hai scritto di tuo marito non la capisco. Perchè vergogna? Ha rubato la marmellata, se l'è mangiata, e poi si vergogna? Non dico che dovesse mostrare strafottenza nei tuoi confronti, ma non capisco la vergogna.
 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]_ sembrava sull’orlo del suicidio_ come lo hai interpretato tu?
Concordo con te sulle bestemmie. Idem.
 [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] Personalmente con l'ex ho perso il conto delle liti, capirsi al volo: magari! e varie domande che hai elencato son state vagliate Non è che lui fosse all'oscuro della mia infinita lista di difetti. Stare bene insieme questo si (quando non si litigava), ma chiaro che per metterci la mano sul fuoco dovresti passarci più tempo. Poi ovvio che sai che c'è tutta una fetta che ancora devi conoscere. Forse più all'inverso sapevo meno io, di quelli che potevano essere i difetti o pregi nel quotidiano. Mi sa che son robine da sposati queste di farsi andar bene tutto di un altro, ma non credo per l'altro, ma per se stessi.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho letto gli ultimi interventi.
> [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION]
> I paragoni tra moglie/amanti, l'una diavolo, l'altra angelo mi sembra siano più una visione di chi è stato tradito.
> Non ci sono paragoni. Sono altri rapporti. Anzi nel momento mai il traditore fosse spinto al "paragone" sceglierebbe il certo contro l'incerto. Ma non si tratta di paragone, si tratta di logica.
> ...


Rispondo per me...
Mio marito quando guardiamo un film in cui si capisce che a breve qualcuno sarà messo in imbarazzo ..si copre gli occhi e va via ...  dicendo..”ossignore, che vergogna...” . Non lo regge neppure in formato “fiction”.
lui non si è vergognato del fatto  in se, che ha ritenuto assolutamente di scarso valore...”mi va....perché no?” .... ma che questo sia stato svelato.... Si vergogna di aver deluso delle aspettative ...
Il senso di vergogna cocente per lui e’ questo ....


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo sia così ..ma dipende molto anche da come si è vissuta la scoperta...
> mio marito per esempio è stato così da schifo ...si è sentito coperto di vergogna ...mista a meraviglia......vergogna che è aumentata col tempo . Credo che per la prima volta abbia sperimentato su se stesso una sofferenza forte (che gli e’ sempre stata risparmiata dalla madre...lui è  forse la persona che ha avuto meno problemi nella vita che io abbia mai conosciuto ...sempre tutto facile ... )...e si sia dovuto far carico di una scelta...e arrivare poi ad avere la certezza in seguito che se avesse optato per quella più “ormonale” se ne sarebbe pentito amaramente .
> L’ho visto  prostrato davvero..in certi frangenti più di me.. ....come chi butta un sasso dal cavalcavia per gioco e ammazza qualcuno .... Come uno che cresce , per intenderci .
> La mia psicologa diceva che questo tipo  di shock ti cambia la struttura mentale.(sperem)
> Devo dire infatti che lui non lo riconosco più ....


Cambiato positivamente ?
E da quando è così ?
Il fatto che abbia provato vergogna è positivo, deduco che è veramente pentito.
Quindi adesso ti godi un marito quasi perfetto !
Fargli fare qualche ritocco ed è meglio di quando eravate fidanzati.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cambiato positivamente ?
> E da quando è così ?
> Il fatto che abbia provato vergogna è positivo, deduco che è veramente pentito.
> Quindi adesso ti godi un marito quasi perfetto !
> Fargli fare qualche ritocco ed è meglio di quando eravate fidanzati.


E’ stata una progressione 
È già meglio di sempre...,
Vediamo quando dura


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E’ stata una progressione
> È già meglio di sempre...,
> Vediamo quando dura


Da quando è così  ?
Il mio non ha provato alcuna vergogna, nemmeno dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Inoltre ha perseverato nel tradimento.
Ma... vuol tornare come prima con me.
Utopia


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Rispondo per me...
> Mio marito quando guardiamo un film in cui si capisce che a breve qualcuno sarà messo in imbarazzo ..si copre gli occhi e va via ...  dicendo..”ossignore, che vergogna...” . Non lo regge neppure in formato “fiction”.
> lui non si è vergognato del fatto  in se, che ha ritenuto assolutamente di scarso valore...”mi va....perché no?” .... ma che questo sia stato svelato.... Si vergogna di aver deluso delle aspettative ...
> Il senso di vergogna cocente per lui e’ questo ....


Quindi se ho capito giusto di aver deluso le aspettive del vostro NOI per come lo sentivi/vivevi tu.
Mi sembra qualcosa che fa capire che ci tenesse a te, non voleva darti questo dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho letto gli ultimi interventi.
> @_Moni_
> I paragoni tra moglie/amanti, l'una diavolo, l'altra angelo mi sembra siano più una visione di chi è stato tradito.
> Non ci sono paragoni. Sono altri rapporti. Anzi nel momento mai il traditore fosse spinto al "paragone" sceglierebbe il certo contro l'incerto. Ma non si tratta di paragone, si tratta di logica.
> ...


No, me lo aveva detto, così come che aveva iniziato una terapia.


----------



## Moni (31 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie è priva totalmente di sensi di colpa o di capacità di accorgersi di provocare dolore, diciamo manca totalmente di empatia.
> Lo riconosce e si giustifica di essere sempre stata così e che lo sapevo, quindi non ha senso che io protesti.
> Può insultarmi e sentirsi offesa lei se pretendo le sue scuse.
> E mi tiene il muso se mi senti offeso, perché lei non si sente in debito. Se provo dolore è colpa mia, non sua che aha causato.
> ...


E tu resisti a tutto questo? Che c'azzecca con l amore o anche solo il bene Dell altro


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi se ho capito giusto di aver deluso le aspettive del vostro NOI per come lo sentivi/vivevi tu.
> Mi sembra qualcosa che fa capire che ci tenesse a te, non voleva darti questo dolore.


No, credo sia più legato alla visione che vorrebbe gli altri avessero di lui ...  visiona che rafforza il suo senso di se’... Se gli altri mi vedono bravo, sono bravo ..se gli altri scoprono che sono una chiavica , lo divento  davvero... Quindi non le aspettative sul “noi” ..ma su di lui proprio...,


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da quando è così  ?
> Il mio non ha provato alcuna vergogna, nemmeno dispiacere per la mia sofferenza. Inoltre ha perseverato nel tradimento.
> Ma... vuol tornare come prima con me.
> Utopia


Da quando l’ho scoperto ...progressivamente ...
All’inizio e’ stato ancora un po’ sotto l’effetto tossico (termine usato da lui ) dell’adrenalina da amante...poi dopo circa cinque mesi si è passati alla mutazione genetica ..per così dire.
Tuo marito non  sta bene ... lo sai e te lo abbiamo detto tutti ..Ha dei grossi problemi di cui neppure è consapevole . A prescindere da voi...dovrebbe fare qualcosa . Non prova rimorso , non prova empatia, si ritiene al di sopra delle regole e pretende che tu lo accudisca e gli fornisca sesso .... 
credo che ai tuoi figli non faccia bene un esempio come questo .... perdonami la franchezza


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kcCNGqQrMzI[/video]


Questo me lo segno e lo guardo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo me lo segno e lo guardo.


:up:


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho letto gli ultimi interventi.
> 
> [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] io non ti conosco ma per quel che leggo di te, per quel che mi arriva, non riuscirei ad immaginarti con una donna così tanto diversa da tua moglie. Non per i suoi moti aggressivi. Ma su piccole cose, tipo il fatto che lei sia una che va dal parrucchiere molto spesso. Ecco non riesco a figurarmi che tu possa ad esempio un domani innamorarti di una donna che non ha molta cura per sua immagine, magari che giri con qualche capello bianco che si vede, o senza trucco, o vestita a casaccio. Dunque di riflesso c'è una donna che al primo posto mette se in qualche modo, per essere sempre a posto. Sbaglio?


Sì, in effetti. 
Quando la conobbi era la classica ragazza studiosa, vestita dimessa, jeans, felpa, Superga.occhiali, capelli raccolti. 
Non è mai stata particolarmente curata né attenta al look, non andava mai dal parrucchiere e non la ricordo come una che amasse fare shopping.
Mai provocante. Trucco lieve. Mai il tacco, pur essendo bassa. Dimessa spesso, specie in casa. 
Una famiglia tradizionale e unita alle spalle, lei molto seria, accanita lettrice, attenta e scrupolosa, puntuale e precisa, tiene ancora in memoria le date dei compleanni di tutti, le scadenze di qualsiasi cosa. 
Mai tanti amici. Mai storielle da poco. 
Sempre molto compassata, amante della casa, anche della tv vista sul divano con la copertina. 
È cambiata un poco dalla morte dei genitori in poi, e la consacrazione del cambiamento è avvenuta con il tradimento, ma anche l'età ha contribuito. 
Delle donne di cui mi sono innamorato, nessuna posso dire poneva attenzione al proprio apparire. 
Carine sì, ma sobrie.
È anche vero che negli anni sono cambiato anch'io.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti.
> Quando la conobbi era la classica ragazza studiosa, vestita dimessa, jeans, felpa, Superga.occhiali, capelli raccolti.
> Non è mai stata particolarmente curata né attenta al look, non andava mai dal parrucchiere e non la ricordo come una che amasse fare shopping.
> Mai provocante. Trucco lieve. Mai il tacco, pur essendo bassa. Dimessa spesso, specie in casa.
> ...


'cipicchia! Da come l'hai raccontata non l'avrei mai detto. Ma ho forse capito male io anche il suo essere ora.. perchè mi è arrivata veramente anni luce distante da questa ragazza da te descritta.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 'cipicchia! Da come l'hai raccontata non l'avrei mai detto. Ma ho forse capito male io anche il suo essere ora.. perchè mi è arrivata veramente anni luce distante da questa ragazza da te descritta.


In effetti fatico anch'io a capire molte cose di lei e a metterle in relazione con quello che sono io ora.


----------



## robson (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Rispondo per ME :
> è finita se la mattina ti svegli e pensi ad un'altra.
> E' finita se quando vai a dormire hai negli occhi un'altra.
> E non per una settimana, ma per un periodo molto più lungo che ti consente di capire che alla persona che è al tuo fianco magari vuoi bene ma non basta, non ti basta soprattutto se, come nel mio caso, non avevamo figli.


nel mio caso non ho in mente  "l'altra" ma tutte le altre  che incontro/conosco...  vorrei avere una storia pur di non essere con lei adesso


----------



## robson (1 Febbraio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> So quanto sia gratuito oggi. ...ma cazzarola ti ricordi che quando lui parlava si mettere al mondo il secondo figlio per me era quasi scontato che sarebbe andata cosi? E mi dispiace. "I bambini sono sempre un valore aggiunto "o qualcosa di simile scrivevi ....il fatto è che c'è troppa leggerezza nel metterli al mondo.saranno sicuramente bambini felici come tantissimi altri e una separazione non è un dramma ma non sopporto la superficialità e l'egoismo di certe scelte .meno romanticismo da discount , piu concretezza.


però pensavo  ma in tutt'altra parte del mondo fanno 10 20 figli e tutte queste cagate sulla leggerezza non se le fanno!!!! e forse vengono su figli piu forti caratterialmente.  ho detto una castroneria?


----------



## Lostris (1 Febbraio 2019)

robson ha detto:


> nel mio caso non ho in mente  "l'altra" ma tutte le altre  che incontro/conosco...  vorrei avere una storia pur di non essere con lei adesso


Alla faccia!! :rotfl:


----------



## Lara3 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Da quando l’ho scoperto ...progressivamente ...
> All’inizio e’ stato ancora un po’ sotto l’effetto tossico (termine usato da lui ) dell’adrenalina da amante...poi dopo circa cinque mesi si è passati alla mutazione genetica ..per così dire.
> Tuo marito non  sta bene ... lo sai e te lo abbiamo detto tutti ..Ha dei grossi problemi di cui neppure è consapevole . A prescindere da voi...dovrebbe fare qualcosa . Non prova rimorso , non prova empatia, si ritiene al di sopra delle regole e pretende che tu lo accudisca e gli fornisca sesso ....
> credo che ai tuoi figli non faccia bene un esempio come questo .... perdonami la franchezza


Lo so che hai ragione.
Sono contenta per te che nonostante tutto questo dolore, il tradimento ti ha portato anche qualcosa di positivo.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 'cipicchia! Da come l'hai raccontata non l'avrei mai detto. Ma ho forse capito male io anche il suo essere ora.. perchè mi è arrivata veramente anni luce distante da questa ragazza da te descritta.


Approfondiamo, anche se dobbiamo scavare nel passato.
Il primo impatto che io ricordi di lei è visivo: ballava in un musical in un teatro di periferia. Un corpo da ballerina adolescente, che non sarebbe cambiato con gli anni. Vestita, nulla che la rendesse capace di farsi notare. Sul palco, strizzata nel body anni '80 stile Heather Parisi, mi colpì.
Cominciai a frequentarla a seguito di varie circostanze, era sempre lei a invitarmi a uscire.
Eravamo amici in quei momenti. Parlavamo tanto, ci trovavamo per studiare. Quando lei partì per le vacanze mi scrisse una lettera, capii che si annoiava, e il "senza di me" lo aggiunsi io.
Cominciai a sentire la sua mancanza e mi accorsi di quanto mi aveva preso di testa. Io avevo però un'altra.
Tornato dalle vacanze anch'io non la cercai. La incontrai invece per caso, lei mi rivelò che ci era rimasta male che non mi fossi fatto vivo.
Mi propose un invito a cena. Mi mostrai titubante e risposi prendendo tempo, ma quando il giovedì mi trovai a litigare con la mia ragazza, decisi di accettare quell'invito per il sabato sera. Dopo la pizza andammo al parco, dove in auto la baciai. Il giorno successivo avrei poi lasciato la mia ragazza.
Le cose non andarono però come sperato. Quello stare così bene insieme da amici era svanito, e mentre io ero preso di testa, lei si era come smontata. Un mese dopo alcuni miei amici la videro con un altro. 
Con tutta la tristezza del caso decisi di mollarla. 
Fu a quel punto che lei cambiò e tra di noi ritornò il feeling che c'era prima. Io capii che aveva scelto me, andammo in montagna insieme e fu bellissimo. Eravamo a quel punto una coppia, entrambi innamorati.
Almeno fino a quando lei tornata alla vita di sempre dopo un po' si smontò nuovamente e ricominciò con l'altro.
Andò avanti così per due anni, che passai con una certa sofferenza, essendo io molto coinvolto.
Mi legai con un'altra donna, decisamente diversa da lei. Questa sì molto attenta all'aspetto fisico, quasi appariscente, direi, che non mi prese però mai di testa essendo molto basica. Di lei ricordo solo un dialogare intorno al sesso che si concludeva immancabilmente con un "Ho voglia". Interessante, ma alla lunga ripetitivo.
Fu un'altra a cambiare ancora il mio panorama sentimentale e arrivò all'improvviso, ma di lei e del resto non voglio parlare.
Io continuai ugualmente a frequentare in vari periodi tra alti e bassi quella che sarebbe divenuta mia moglie. Mi piaceva stare con lei e vivevo infatti ancora dei bei momenti, ma continuavo a ripetermi che non sarebbe mai divenuta la storia della mia vita, perché mi faceva paura la sua instabilità. Avevo capito che non reggeva a lungo una storia, non riusciva a trovare soddisfazione solo nel coinvolgimento sentimentale, ma andava in cerca di emozioni date dal piacere a qualcuno. In quel periodo andai a vivere da solo e lei nel weekend veniva a stare da me.
Beh, fu a quel punto che mi riinnamorai. Lei mi era entrata dentro. Finalmente rimasti soli, senza altre persone, mi convinsi pian piano che lei era finalmente cambiata ed aveva trovato la sua stabilità. Ci sposammo, alla fine.
Lei sarebbe stata una moglie (quasi) perfetta. 
Dal punto di vista sessuale mi sembrava esibizionista: era il suo modo per bilanciare quella necessità di conferme che aveva manifestato da giovane. A me questa cosa intrigava, comunque. Per il resto era molto donna di casa.
Penso che si capisca cosa è esattamente venuto a mancare a un certo punto...


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Rispondo per ME :
> è finita se la mattina ti svegli e pensi ad un'altra.
> E' finita se quando vai a dormire hai negli occhi un'altra.
> E non per una settimana, ma per un periodo molto più lungo che ti consente di capire che alla persona che è al tuo fianco magari vuoi bene ma non basta, non ti basta soprattutto se, come nel mio caso, non avevamo figli.



Capito: è finita quando hai scoperto di essere innamorato di un'altra. Succede...
Quando si hanno figli, però, penso che non ci si possa permettere di innamorarsi e, visto che non capita in un giorno, bisogna far di tutto perché la cosa non avvenga. Penso che non sia così impossibile.
Se, invece, l'aria di casa è talmente tossica da essere irrespirabile (mi riferisco alle mogli ingestibili) allora il discorso cambia e non me la sento di consigliare di tenere duro e di candidarsi alla santità. 
Figli o non figli.


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Approfondiamo, anche se dobbiamo scavare nel passato.
> Il primo impatto che io ricordi di lei è visivo: ballava in un musical in un teatro di periferia. Un corpo da ballerina adolescente, che non sarebbe cambiato con gli anni. Vestita, nulla che la rendesse capace di farsi notare. Sul palco, strizzata nel body anni '80 stile Heather Parisi, mi colpì.
> Cominciai a frequentarla a seguito di varie circostanze, era sempre lei a invitarmi a uscire.
> Eravamo amici in quei momenti. Parlavamo tanto, ci trovavamo per studiare. Quando lei partì per le vacanze mi scrisse una lettera, capii che si annoiava, e il "senza di me" lo aggiunsi io.
> ...



Si dice che l'amore sia una fregatura...(e in molti casi lo è). A te non ti ha fatto 'vedere', ti ha accecato e 'convinto' sul suo cambiamento, ma le avvisaglie c'erano tutte.
Lei è fatta così Danny. Si può sempre migliorare, ma deve essere lei a volerlo con tutta la sua anima.


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Approfondiamo, anche se dobbiamo scavare nel passato. Il primo impatto che io ricordi di lei è visivo: ballava in un musical in un teatro di periferia. Un corpo da ballerina adolescente, che non sarebbe cambiato con gli anni. Vestita, nulla che la rendesse capace di farsi notare. Sul palco, strizzata nel body anni '80 stile Heather Parisi, mi colpì. Cominciai a frequentarla a seguito di varie circostanze, era sempre lei a invitarmi a uscire. Eravamo amici in quei momenti. Parlavamo tanto, ci trovavamo per studiare. Quando lei partì per le vacanze mi scrisse una lettera, capii che si annoiava, e il "senza di me" lo aggiunsi io. Cominciai a sentire la sua mancanza e mi accorsi di quanto mi aveva preso di testa. Io avevo però un'altra. Tornato dalle vacanze anch'io non la cercai. La incontrai invece per caso, lei mi rivelò che ci era rimasta male che non mi fossi fatto vivo. Mi propose un invito a cena. Mi mostrai titubante e risposi prendendo tempo, ma quando il giovedì mi trovai a litigare con la mia ragazza, decisi di accettare quell'invito per il sabato sera. Dopo la pizza andammo al parco, dove in auto la baciai. Il giorno successivo avrei poi lasciato la mia ragazza. Le cose non andarono però come sperato. Quello stare così bene insieme da amici era svanito, e mentre io ero preso di testa, lei si era come smontata. Un mese dopo alcuni miei amici la videro con un altro.  Con tutta la tristezza del caso decisi di mollarla.  Fu a quel punto che lei cambiò e tra di noi ritornò il feeling che c'era prima. Io capii che aveva scelto me, andammo in montagna insieme e fu bellissimo. Eravamo a quel punto una coppia, entrambi innamorati. Almeno fino a quando lei tornata alla vita di sempre dopo un po' si smontò nuovamente e ricominciò con l'altro. Andò avanti così per due anni, che passai con una certa sofferenza, essendo io molto coinvolto. Mi legai con un'altra donna, decisamente diversa da lei. Questa sì molto attenta all'aspetto fisico, quasi appariscente, direi, che non mi prese però mai di testa essendo molto basica. Di lei ricordo solo un dialogare intorno al sesso che si concludeva immancabilmente con un "Ho voglia". Interessante, ma alla lunga ripetitivo. Fu un'altra a cambiare ancora il mio panorama sentimentale e arrivò all'improvviso, ma di lei e del resto non voglio parlare. Io continuai ugualmente a frequentare in vari periodi tra alti e bassi quella che sarebbe divenuta mia moglie. Mi piaceva stare con lei e vivevo infatti ancora dei bei momenti, ma continuavo a ripetermi che non sarebbe mai divenuta la storia della mia vita, perché mi faceva paura la sua instabilità. Avevo capito che non reggeva a lungo una storia, non riusciva a trovare soddisfazione solo nel coinvolgimento sentimentale, ma andava in cerca di emozioni date dal piacere a qualcuno. In quel periodo andai a vivere da solo e lei nel weekend veniva a stare da me. Beh, fu a quel punto che mi riinnamorai. Lei mi era entrata dentro. Finalmente rimasti soli, senza altre persone, mi convinsi pian piano che lei era finalmente cambiata ed aveva trovato la sua stabilità. Ci sposammo, alla fine. Lei sarebbe stata una moglie (quasi) perfetta.  Dal punto di vista sessuale mi sembrava esibizionista: era il suo modo per bilanciare quella necessità di conferme che aveva manifestato da giovane. A me questa cosa intrigava, comunque. Per il resto era molto donna di casa. Penso che si capisca cosa è esattamente venuto a mancare a un certo punto...


  Danny, per a miseria, hai descritto tua moglie come la mia ex storica !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Che comunque era anche peggio, molto peggio nella sua instabilità). Solo che io dopo ho incontrato mia moglie, anzi, mia moglia ha incontarto me!


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> *Danny, per a miseria, hai descritto tua moglie come la mia ex storica* !!!!!!!!!!!!! (Che comunque era anche peggio, molto peggio nella sua instabilità). Solo che io dopo ho incontrato mia moglie, anzi, mia moglia ha incontarto me!


Racconta, se vuoi.


----------



## alberto15 (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Approfondiamo, anche se dobbiamo scavare nel passato.
> Il primo impatto che io ricordi di lei è visivo: ballava in un musical in un teatro di periferia. Un corpo da ballerina adolescente, che non sarebbe cambiato con gli anni. Vestita, nulla che la rendesse capace di farsi notare. Sul palco, strizzata nel body anni '80 stile Heather Parisi, mi colpì.
> Cominciai a frequentarla a seguito di varie circostanze, era sempre lei a invitarmi a uscire.
> Eravamo amici in quei momenti. Parlavamo tanto, ci trovavamo per studiare. Quando lei partì per le vacanze mi scrisse una lettera, capii che si annoiava, e il "senza di me" lo aggiunsi io.
> ...


uguale alla mia prima ragazza. Con la differenza che lei non l'ho sposata altrimenti il matrimonio sarebbe andato a ramengo dopo 2 anni. Peraltro mia moglie che pensavo stabile e fedele rispetto alla prima ragazza poi si e' rivelata per quello che era : una traditrice. Quindi niente di nuovo in fin dei conti.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> uguale alla mia prima ragazza. Con la differenza che lei non l'ho sposata altrimenti il matrimonio sarebbe andato a ramengo dopo 2 anni. Peraltro mia moglie che pensavo stabile e fedele rispetto alla prima ragazza poi si e' rivelata per quello che era : una traditrice. Quindi niente di nuovo in fin dei conti.


Racconta anche tu, se ti va.
Cosa ci trovi di simile?


----------



## spleen (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Racconta, se vuoi.


  Non devo fare molti sforzi per ricordare perché è stato un periodo molto importante della mia vita. La conobbi durante una recita teatrale alla quale partecipavamo, ne fui immediatamente colpito perché nonostante non fosse una bellezza appariscente, aveva due straordinari occhi verdi su un viso delizioso, con capelli scurissimi. Era giovanissima e nel tempo la sua bellezza maturò fino a farla diventare attorno ai 25 anni una “figa imperiale” (uso l’espressione di un amico poco rispettosa ma che rende immediatamente l’idea). Per la verità c’era una sua amica che mi faceva il filo e lei me lo confidò ma a me l’atra non piaceva e colsi  l’occasione per dirle che invece era lei che volevo. Organizzammo una festa di fine anno tra amici e invitammo delle ragazze, c’era anche lei e ricordo il nostro primo bacio, il nostro primo appartarci, ricordo la felicità improvvisa ed immensa nell’ essere corrisposto, studiavamo entrambi, il nostro metterci insieme ci sembrò una naturale conseguenza, però non eravamo in quel momento abbastanza maturi, lo compresi subito, lei no. … Emerse nel tempo una sua naturale attitudine che mi infastidiva molto, mi sballottava con la sua necessità  di essere sempre al centro delle attenzioni di qualcuno, io non bastavo. Nei tre anni che stemmo insieme ci lasciammo varie volte, per me era una sofferenza continua ma ancora credevo nell’ammmmore salvifico ed innocente che superava ed abbatteva tutti gli ostacoli, lei giocava con me, mi lasciava e mi riprendeva con naturalezza e senza un briciolo di patema. Della serie che il lunedì mi diceva che tutto era finito e la domenica me la ritrovavo nella discoteca che frequentavo che mi cercava di nuovo. Partii per il servizio militare disperato, prefiguravo quello che sarebbe successo, ero sulla corda ma non mi facevo illusioni. Puntualmente alla prima licenza fui scaricato e passai dei mesi d’inferno, se davvero era questo l’amore, mi aveva devastato, poi un poco alla volta le cose passarono, mi misi insieme con una cara amica che mi aveva aiutato molto in quei frangenti ma tra noi non funzionò. ………. Poi arrivo –LEI- (mia moglie!), un’altra brunetta, giovanissima, e capii qualcosa, scoprii altro, scoprii cosa volesse dire essere amato, atteso, desiderato. …….All’inizio non volevo crederci,  cominciò con un inaspettato bacio in macchina ad un semaforo e finì per cementarsi sempre di più, e cominciai a godere di doni insperati, la capacità di valutare il valore degli altri, con semplicità e realismo, la possibilità di fare progetti per un futuro che prima non riuscivo a vedere e a cucire intorno a me stesso, intorno a quel NOI che sarebbe poi nel tempo diventato la mia famiglia………….. Ricordo con chiarezza una serata di tanti anni fa, quando fummo invitati dal fratello della mia ex, c’era anche lei, la mia ex, da sola. Non mi interessava più niente di lei, non la odiavo di certo ma ormai la nostra storia era passata, game over, ero in fase di pieno innamoramento con mia moglie e non vedevo altre, ebbene, ricordo ancora la sua sorpresa nel vedermi arrivare, i suoi patetici tentativi di rinvangare un passato, un periodo ormai finito, ed il suo indispettirsi  nel constatare che ormai non c’era più niente che ci legasse, ricordo ancora uno sguardo di fuoco rivolto alla mia futura moglie quando mi prese per mano per andarcene a serata finita……………… Capii cosa mi aveva legato a lei, il fatto di essere sulla corda, di desiderare quello che non potevo avere,  chi semplicemente giocava con me perché pensava di essere inarrivabile, perché ero il suo giocattolo, perché lo erano i ragazzi che ebbe dopo, perché era il suo ego a pretenderlo. Ero stato uno strumento per le sue conferme, ero stato in fondo ben poco……  Ha  avuto una vita problematica e sfortunata, mia moglie adesso è un fiore, lei purtroppo no, ha avuto gravi problemi famigliari, inclusi tradimenti pesanti da parte di suo marito e problemi di salute, purtroppo ora somiglia a mia nonna.  _____________Scusa per la prolissità e scusa se ho pensato a lei quando hai descritto tua moglie, magari le cose non centrano, è un paragone azzardato ma questo è quello che ho vissuto . Se l’ avessi sposata, credo che avrei vissuto una vita grama, i suoi continui cambiamenti di umore e di direzione mi avrebbero fatto sicuramente a pezzi e la sua voglia di affermazione mi avrebbe portato alla disperazione e alla rottura. Da questo punto di vista credo di aver avuto fortuna, nessuna abilità, solo fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Si dice che l'amore sia una fregatura...(e in molti casi lo è). A te non ti ha fatto 'vedere', ti ha accecato e 'convinto' sul suo cambiamento, ma le avvisaglie c'erano tutte.
> Lei è fatta così Danny. Si può sempre migliorare, ma deve essere lei a volerlo con tutta la sua anima.


Ma questa è la narrazione a posteriori. Mentre si vive la relazione non c’è questa consapevolezza.


edit: infatti anche il racconto di Spleen parla di una consapevolezza a posteriori. 
Mentre viveva la relazione lui (inizialmente) vedeva il paradiso


----------



## Diletta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questa è la narrazione a posteriori. Mentre si vive la relazione non c’è questa consapevolezza.
> 
> 
> edit: infatti anche il racconto di Spleen parla di una consapevolezza a posteriori.
> Mentre viveva la relazione lui (inizialmente) vedeva il paradiso



Eh sì, lo si vede a posteriori. Per quello che dicevo che l'amore può essere anche una grande fregatura perché non te ne fa accorgere nel mentre.
A questo punto ha ragione Spleen: questione di fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eh sì, lo si vede a posteriori. Per quello che dicevo che l'amore può essere anche una grande fregatura perché non te ne fa accorgere nel mentre.
> A questo punto ha ragione Spleen: questione di fortuna.


Direi fortuna di avere un equilibrio abbastanza buono.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi fortuna di avere un equilibrio abbastanza buono.


O di incontrare la persona che te lo conserva.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> O di incontrare la persona che te lo conserva.


Anche


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2019)

Dovevamo passare il sabato sera insieme. Mezz'ora prima dell'appuntamento ho cominciato ad andare in panico. Tutti i tumori, il rimorso, il disagio, mi hanno soffocato. Sono andato comunque da lei, le ho parlato guardandola negli occhi. Lei mi avrebbe voluto anche solo parte time, ma io non ce la faccio. Non amo mia moglie, ma non mi sento pulito nel tradirla. Oggi ho il dolore nel cuore, M e' sicuramente una persona meravigliosa e forse anche la donna dei miei sogni, ma io non voglio viverla così e non voglio che nessuno dei due soffra.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dovevamo passare il sabato sera insieme. Mezz'ora prima dell'appuntamento ho cominciato ad andare in panico. Tutti i tumori, il rimorso, il disagio, mi hanno soffocato. Sono andato comunque da lei, le ho parlato guardandola negli occhi. Lei mi avrebbe voluto anche solo parte time, ma io non ce la faccio. Non amo mia moglie, ma non mi sento pulito nel tradirla. Oggi ho il dolore nel cuore, M e' sicuramente una persona meravigliosa e forse anche la donna dei miei sogni, ma io non voglio viverla così e non voglio che nessuno dei due soffra.


Ma perché sei così?


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché sei così?


Se mi aiuti mi fai un favore.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Se mi aiuti mi fai un favore.


Devi riflettere su quale modello hai interiorizzato per seguire questo schema.


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dovevamo passare il sabato sera insieme. Mezz'ora prima dell'appuntamento ho cominciato ad andare in panico. Tutti i tumori, il rimorso, il disagio, mi hanno soffocato. Sono andato comunque da lei, le ho parlato guardandola negli occhi. Lei mi avrebbe voluto anche solo parte time, ma io non ce la faccio. Non amo mia moglie, ma non mi sento pulito nel tradirla. Oggi ho il dolore nel cuore, M e' sicuramente una persona meravigliosa e forse anche la donna dei miei sogni, ma io non voglio viverla così e non voglio che nessuno dei due soffra.



Ognuno a suo modo, sta già soffrendo.

Come puoi pensare di evitare il dolore?
A maggior ragione quello degli altri? 

E' un nodo che hai bisogno di sciogliere secondo me. 
E non c'è donna dei sogni che possa farlo al posto tuo. 

Anche perchè la donna dei sogni è, per l'appunto, donna dei sogni.
Poi ci sono le donne reali. 
alcune vale la pena di conoscerle. Per farlo serve aver chiari i propri parametri a riguardo. 

Tu li hai chiari? 
Quelli che definiscono il "ne vale la pena"?


----------



## robson (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dovevamo passare il sabato sera insieme. Mezz'ora prima dell'appuntamento ho cominciato ad andare in panico. Tutti i tumori, il rimorso, il disagio, mi hanno soffocato. Sono andato comunque da lei, le ho parlato guardandola negli occhi. Lei mi avrebbe voluto anche solo parte time, ma io non ce la faccio. Non amo mia moglie, ma non mi sento pulito nel tradirla. Oggi ho il dolore nel cuore, M e' sicuramente una persona meravigliosa e forse anche la donna dei miei sogni, ma io non voglio viverla così e non voglio che nessuno dei due soffra.


mi sembra di rivivere quello che stò passando io.....non sembra  anche a te di esserti costruito negli anni una prigione attorno?  e non si riesce  a uscirne


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2019)

robson ha detto:


> mi sembra di rivivere quello che stò passando io.....non sembra  anche a te di esserti costruito negli anni una prigione attorno?  e non si riesce  a uscirne


Una prigione che ho voluto io, esattamente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Una prigione che ho voluto io, esattamente.


Le prigioni ce le costruiamo perché le troviamo confortevoli, più di ciò che c’è fuori.


----------



## Bruja (3 Febbraio 2019)

Alla fine conosciamo troppo poco di te interiormente, ma dubito che due disagi, meglio una fine d'amore ed una rinuncia possano essere risolventi.
 Non dico che devi andare contro il tuo sentire, ma non vorrei che, se la situazione resta stagnante, tu ti cristallizzi in una sospensione decisionale indefinita.
A volte  quel che si desidera necessita del coraggio di agire, e capita che una rinuncia diventi una involontaria punizione per le aspettative dell'altro/a.


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Una prigione che ho voluto io, esattamente.


Io credo che per te  sia arrivato il momento di scegliere, la vita è una.  Indipendentemente dall'altra,  devi scegliere ciò che fa stare bene te.


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine conosciamo troppo poco di te interiormente, ma dubito che due disagi, meglio una fine d'amore ed una rinuncia possano essere risolventi.
> Non dico che devi andare contro il tuo sentire, ma non vorrei che, se la situazione resta stagnante, tu ti cristallizzi in una sospensione decisionale indefinita.
> A volte  quel che si desidera necessita del coraggio di agire, e capita che una rinuncia diventi una involontaria punizione per le aspettative dell'altro/a.


Vero, condivido.


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le prigioni ce le costruiamo perché le troviamo confortevoli, più di ciò che c’è fuori.


E difficile trovare il coraggio di stravolgere la propria vita, e quella della famiglia per il proprio bene.  Ecco uno dei tanti motivi per cui si creano le prigioni.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E difficile trovare il coraggio di stravolgere la propria vita, e quella della famiglia per il proprio bene.  Ecco uno dei tanti motivi per cui si creano le prigioni.


Bisogna valutare cosa è il bene, anche per gli altri.
Si fa il bene degli altri tenendoli legati per anni o decenni?
Soprattutto sempre con la riserva che se si trova qualcuno che renda facile sciogliere il legame, il bene proprio prevarrà?


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna valutare cosa è il bene, anche per gli altri.
> Si fa il bene degli altri tenendoli legati per anni o decenni?
> Soprattutto sempre con la riserva che se si trova qualcuno che renda facile sciogliere il legame, il bene proprio prevarrà?


Infatti Brunetta, ho letto che molte persone con problemi analoghi, restano a casa per i figli,  certo che io da fuori non so se è il caso di kid,  Molte persone restono a casa nonostante non amano più il proprio partner,
Per i figli, per l'affetto che comunque rimane 
Dopo tanti anni vissuti assieme e per tutto ciò che si è costruito negli anni. Ma i figli crescono, i figli un giorno prenderanno la loro strada, e si rimane con il rimorso di non aver fatto una scelta in passato.  
Quindi allaprima domanda secondo me no. 
Alla seconda domanda io credo che bisogna pensare a se stessi, il legame non deve sciogliersi per un altra, il legame si scioglie perché non si ama più.  
Una persona avere, sente, quando è amato da piccolissimi gesti, quando non ci sono più, si avere, si va avanti con questa farsa finché uno dei due non scoppia. 
Alla fine il risultato è lo stesso, con la differenza che sono passati altri anni. 
Certo che c'è da riflettere e non poco.


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dovevamo passare il sabato sera insieme. Mezz'ora prima dell'appuntamento ho cominciato ad andare in panico. Tutti i tumori, il rimorso, il disagio, mi hanno soffocato. Sono andato comunque da lei, le ho parlato guardandola negli occhi. Lei mi avrebbe voluto anche solo parte time, ma io non ce la faccio. Non amo mia moglie, ma non mi sento pulito nel tradirla. Oggi ho il dolore nel cuore, M e' sicuramente una persona meravigliosa e forse anche la donna dei miei sogni, ma io non voglio viverla così e non voglio che nessuno dei due soffra.


Ma prima... prima del bacio mistico, quando c’è stato tutto l’avvicinamento tra voi e gli sguardi e il confidarsi e i fremiti ... timori, rimorsi e disagio dove erano?

e dopo il bacio, prima che vi vedeste per fare sesso, dove erano?

Dato che, se li diamo per buoni, certamente erano presenti anche prima... Cosa è cambiato da prima a ora che ha fatto sì che tu, dal sentire questi risvolti negativi e gestirli, ti sia messo in una posizione atta ad esserne soffocato?


----------



## alberto15 (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non devo fare molti sforzi per ricordare perché è stato un periodo molto importante della mia vita. La conobbi durante una recita teatrale alla quale partecipavamo, ne fui immediatamente colpito perché nonostante non fosse una bellezza appariscente, aveva due straordinari occhi verdi su un viso delizioso, con capelli scurissimi. Era giovanissima e nel tempo la sua bellezza maturò fino a farla diventare attorno ai 25 anni una “figa imperiale” (uso l’espressione di un amico poco rispettosa ma che rende immediatamente l’idea). Per la verità c’era una sua amica che mi faceva il filo e lei me lo confidò ma a me l’atra non piaceva e colsi  l’occasione per dirle che invece era lei che volevo. Organizzammo una festa di fine anno tra amici e invitammo delle ragazze, c’era anche lei e ricordo il nostro primo bacio, il nostro primo appartarci, ricordo la felicità improvvisa ed immensa nell’ essere corrisposto, studiavamo entrambi, il nostro metterci insieme ci sembrò una naturale conseguenza, però non eravamo in quel momento abbastanza maturi, lo compresi subito, lei no. … Emerse nel tempo una sua naturale attitudine che mi infastidiva molto, mi sballottava con la sua necessità  di essere sempre al centro delle attenzioni di qualcuno, io non bastavo. Nei tre anni che stemmo insieme ci lasciammo varie volte, per me era una sofferenza continua ma ancora credevo nell’ammmmore salvifico ed innocente che superava ed abbatteva tutti gli ostacoli, lei giocava con me, mi lasciava e mi riprendeva con naturalezza e senza un briciolo di patema. Della serie che il lunedì mi diceva che tutto era finito e la domenica me la ritrovavo nella discoteca che frequentavo che mi cercava di nuovo. Partii per il servizio militare disperato, prefiguravo quello che sarebbe successo, ero sulla corda ma non mi facevo illusioni. Puntualmente alla prima licenza fui scaricato e passai dei mesi d’inferno, se davvero era questo l’amore, mi aveva devastato, poi un poco alla volta le cose passarono, mi misi insieme con una cara amica che mi aveva aiutato molto in quei frangenti ma tra noi non funzionò. ………. Poi arrivo –LEI- (mia moglie!), un’altra brunetta, giovanissima, e capii qualcosa, scoprii altro, scoprii cosa volesse dire essere amato, atteso, desiderato. …….All’inizio non volevo crederci,  cominciò con un inaspettato bacio in macchina ad un semaforo e finì per cementarsi sempre di più, e cominciai a godere di doni insperati, la capacità di valutare il valore degli altri, con semplicità e realismo, la possibilità di fare progetti per un futuro che prima non riuscivo a vedere e a cucire intorno a me stesso, intorno a quel NOI che sarebbe poi nel tempo diventato la mia famiglia………….. Ricordo con chiarezza una serata di tanti anni fa, quando fummo invitati dal fratello della mia ex, c’era anche lei, la mia ex, da sola. Non mi interessava più niente di lei, non la odiavo di certo ma ormai la nostra storia era passata, game over, ero in fase di pieno innamoramento con mia moglie e non vedevo altre, ebbene, ricordo ancora la sua sorpresa nel vedermi arrivare, i suoi patetici tentativi di rinvangare un passato, un periodo ormai finito, ed il suo indispettirsi  nel constatare che ormai non c’era più niente che ci legasse, ricordo ancora uno sguardo di fuoco rivolto alla mia futura moglie quando mi prese per mano per andarcene a serata finita……………… Capii cosa mi aveva legato a lei, il fatto di essere sulla corda, di desiderare quello che non potevo avere,  chi semplicemente giocava con me perché pensava di essere inarrivabile, perché ero il suo giocattolo, perché lo erano i ragazzi che ebbe dopo, perché era il suo ego a pretenderlo. Ero stato uno strumento per le sue conferme, ero stato in fondo ben poco……  Ha  avuto una vita problematica e sfortunata, mia moglie adesso è un fiore, lei purtroppo no, ha avuto gravi problemi famigliari, inclusi tradimenti pesanti da parte di suo marito e problemi di salute, purtroppo ora somiglia a mia nonna.  _____________Scusa per la prolissità e scusa se ho pensato a lei quando hai descritto tua moglie, magari le cose non centrano, è un paragone azzardato ma questo è quello che ho vissuto . Se l’ avessi sposata, credo che avrei vissuto una vita grama, i suoi continui cambiamenti di umore e di direzione mi avrebbero fatto sicuramente a pezzi e la sua voglia di affermazione mi avrebbe portato alla disperazione e alla rottura. Da questo punto di vista credo di aver avuto fortuna, nessuna abilità, solo fortuna.


piu'  o meno la stessa storia, Danny. Anche la mia ex con patetici tentativi di riconquistarmi salvo poi ignorarmi la volta successiva che la vedevo (la incontravo per lavoro anche anni "dopo"). a distanza di 20 anni mi e' del tutto indifferente.


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma prima... prima del bacio mistico, quando c’è stato tutto l’avvicinamento tra voi e gli sguardi e il confidarsi e i fremiti ... timori, rimorsi e disagio dove erano?
> 
> e dopo il bacio, prima che vi vedeste per fare sesso, dove erano?
> 
> Dato che, se li diamo per buoni, certamente erano presenti anche prima... Cosa è cambiato da prima a ora che ha fatto sì che tu, dal sentire questi risvolti negativi e gestirli, ti sia messo in una posizione atta ad esserne soffocato?


Non lo so, forse semplicemente mi sono messo a fare una cosa che non avevo fatto prima: pensarci su.

Mi sono spaventato, ho paura delle conseguenze. Siamo rappresentanti di classe, i nostri figli sono i nclasse insieme, è una situazione più che rischiosa.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse semplicemente mi sono messo a fare una cosa che non avevo fatto prima: pensarci su.
> 
> Mi sono spaventato, ho paura delle conseguenze. Siamo rappresentanti di classe, i nostri figli sono i nclasse insieme, è una situazione più che rischiosa.


Era ora. Meglio ora che dopo. Per ora danni limitati. Ora pensa a te e tua moglie. Cosa vuoi fare e chi vuoi essere. Senza intrusioni che sono distrazioni inutili.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> piu'  o meno la stessa storia, Danny. Anche la mia ex con patetici tentativi di riconquistarmi salvo poi ignorarmi la volta successiva che la vedevo (la incontravo per lavoro anche anni "dopo"). a distanza di 20 anni mi e' del tutto indifferente.


  Aggiungo che nel mio caso, non so nel tuo, ma ritengo di si, la cosa mi servì molto, ad aprirmi gli occhi e a sfatare quella idea di "amore" come dedizione cieca ed assoluta che si poggia riduttivamente sulla bellezza il trasporto e l'emozione. Certo ero giovane e la maturazione doveva in qualche modo passare anche attraverso delle disillusioni ma la cosa che imparai definitivamente fu che non c'è nè speranza nè futuro nè amore dove non c'è cura. Imparando ad allontanarmi in tempo, a non lasciarmi coinvolgere in rapporti che da quel momento in poi ritenni non sani. E' per questo che spesso qui dentro mi "arrabbio" verso persone che si lasciano trattare male, che si lasciano soverchiare da quello che ritengono un bisogno irrinunciabile di stare con qualcuno che invece se ne serve. Evidentemente dopo tanto tempo ancora proietto la mia esperienza in proposito._________________ Verso di lei (la mia ex) non provo più nè rancore, che non ho mai in fondo provato, nè interesse, anche perchè penso che quello che provavo un tempo fosse basato in gran parte sull' attrazione fisica che oggi come oggi onestamente.... La vedo del resto molto raramente, (è lontana parente di mia moglie). Che vada in pace. Lei invece so da voci di corridoio che nutre nei confronti di mia moglie dei sentimenti non proprio nobili, e mi risulta strano dal momento che non hanno rapporti da ere geologiche, evidentemente lei è rimasta quella di una volta, vabbè, vada in pace...


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse semplicemente mi sono messo a fare una cosa che non avevo fatto prima: pensarci su.  Mi sono spaventato, ho paura delle conseguenze. Siamo rappresentanti di classe, i nostri figli sono i nclasse insieme, è una situazione più che rischiosa.


  E quando i figli saranno grandi, e rimarrai da solo con tua moglie perchè prenderanno il volo? Pensi di poter stare, non più giovane, insieme ad una persona che non ami, che temi per il suo carattere e le sue possibili reazioni?


----------



## Kid (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E quando i figli saranno grandi, e rimarrai da solo con tua moglie perchè prenderanno il volo? Pensi di poter stare, non più giovane, insieme ad una persona che non ami, che temi per il suo carattere e le sue possibili reazioni?



Non lo so.... non lo so... non lo so. Non mi sono mai sentito così confuso e sprovveduto.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E qundo i figli saranno grandi, e rimarrai da solo con tua moglie perchè prenderanno il volo? Pensi di poter stare, non più giovane, insieme ad una persona che temi per il suo carattere e le sue possibili reazioni?


Tanto so tutte uguali......così sentii una volta fuori un bar da un vecchietto...e alla fine c è un fondo di verità...le dinamiche i litigi di coppia secondo me quelli sono. Non so voi..ma a trenta anni intorno a me tutte belle coppie solide in odor di matrimonio...poi tutti con i primi figli...poi i secondi...e chi come noi pure tre....poi a 40 anni i primi scriccholii...le corna ..e ora separazioni  o convivenze con naso turato....siccome dubito si tratti di un virus penso sia la naturale evoluzione delle coppie..decidere di cambiar partner è anche un po un illusione di un mondo migliore. Quanti dopo esser ripartiti dopo un matrimonio sono realmente felici del nuovo rapporto...ma un rapporto che deve essere di almeno dieci anni ...perché i primi anni troppo facile... guardiamo i nostri nonni..chissa quante mareggiate hanno attraversato....per me oggi siamo troppo inclini all'usa e getta..al non saper soffrire...all' avere tutto ....Meglio cambiare partner che affrontare problematiche, tradimenti.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non devo fare molti sforzi per ricordare perché è stato un periodo molto importante della mia vita. La conobbi durante una recita teatrale alla quale partecipavamo, ne fui immediatamente colpito perché nonostante non fosse una bellezza appariscente, aveva due straordinari occhi verdi su un viso delizioso, con capelli scurissimi. Era giovanissima e nel tempo la sua bellezza maturò fino a farla diventare attorno ai 25 anni una “figa imperiale” (uso l’espressione di un amico poco rispettosa ma che rende immediatamente l’idea). Per la verità c’era una sua amica che mi faceva il filo e lei me lo confidò ma a me l’atra non piaceva e colsi  l’occasione per dirle che invece era lei che volevo. Organizzammo una festa di fine anno tra amici e invitammo delle ragazze, c’era anche lei e ricordo il nostro primo bacio, il nostro primo appartarci, ricordo la felicità improvvisa ed immensa nell’ essere corrisposto, studiavamo entrambi, il nostro metterci insieme ci sembrò una naturale conseguenza, però non eravamo in quel momento abbastanza maturi, lo compresi subito, lei no. … Emerse nel tempo una sua naturale attitudine che mi infastidiva molto, mi sballottava con la sua necessità  di essere sempre al centro delle attenzioni di qualcuno, io non bastavo. Nei tre anni che stemmo insieme ci lasciammo varie volte, per me era una sofferenza continua ma ancora credevo nell’ammmmore salvifico ed innocente che superava ed abbatteva tutti gli ostacoli, lei giocava con me, mi lasciava e mi riprendeva con naturalezza e senza un briciolo di patema. Della serie che il lunedì mi diceva che tutto era finito e la domenica me la ritrovavo nella discoteca che frequentavo che mi cercava di nuovo. Partii per il servizio militare disperato, prefiguravo quello che sarebbe successo, ero sulla corda ma non mi facevo illusioni. Puntualmente alla prima licenza fui scaricato e passai dei mesi d’inferno, se davvero era questo l’amore, mi aveva devastato, poi un poco alla volta le cose passarono, mi misi insieme con una cara amica che mi aveva aiutato molto in quei frangenti ma tra noi non funzionò. ………. Poi arrivo –LEI- (mia moglie!), un’altra brunetta, giovanissima, e capii qualcosa, scoprii altro, scoprii cosa volesse dire essere amato, atteso, desiderato. …….All’inizio non volevo crederci,  cominciò con un inaspettato bacio in macchina ad un semaforo e finì per cementarsi sempre di più, e cominciai a godere di doni insperati, la capacità di valutare il valore degli altri, con semplicità e realismo, la possibilità di fare progetti per un futuro che prima non riuscivo a vedere e a cucire intorno a me stesso, intorno a quel NOI che sarebbe poi nel tempo diventato la mia famiglia………….. Ricordo con chiarezza una serata di tanti anni fa, quando fummo invitati dal fratello della mia ex, c’era anche lei, la mia ex, da sola. Non mi interessava più niente di lei, non la odiavo di certo ma ormai la nostra storia era passata, game over, ero in fase di pieno innamoramento con mia moglie e non vedevo altre, ebbene, ricordo ancora la sua sorpresa nel vedermi arrivare, i suoi patetici tentativi di rinvangare un passato, un periodo ormai finito, ed il suo indispettirsi  nel constatare che ormai non c’era più niente che ci legasse, ricordo ancora uno sguardo di fuoco rivolto alla mia futura moglie quando mi prese per mano per andarcene a serata finita……………… Capii cosa mi aveva legato a lei, il fatto di essere sulla corda, di desiderare quello che non potevo avere,  chi semplicemente giocava con me perché pensava di essere inarrivabile, perché ero il suo giocattolo, perché lo erano i ragazzi che ebbe dopo, perché era il suo ego a pretenderlo. Ero stato uno strumento per le sue conferme, ero stato in fondo ben poco……  Ha  avuto una vita problematica e sfortunata, mia moglie adesso è un fiore, lei purtroppo no, ha avuto gravi problemi famigliari, inclusi tradimenti pesanti da parte di suo marito e problemi di salute, purtroppo ora somiglia a mia nonna.  _____________Scusa per la prolissità e scusa se ho pensato a lei quando hai descritto tua moglie, magari le cose non centrano, è un paragone azzardato ma questo è quello che ho vissuto . Se l’ avessi sposata, credo che avrei vissuto una vita grama, i suoi continui cambiamenti di umore e di direzione mi avrebbero fatto sicuramente a pezzi e la sua voglia di affermazione mi avrebbe portato alla disperazione e alla rottura. Da questo punto di vista credo di aver avuto fortuna, nessuna abilità, solo fortuna.


Quello che mi ha colpito di quello che scrivi oltre il gioco di continue conquiste/ricerca di conferme della tua ex è l’epilogo. Tradita pesantemente dal marito + altri problemi famigliari, adesso sembra tua nonna...
La potenza det tradimento è micidiale. 
Ho vissuto questa transizione, ho delle foto del periodo post scoperta e 6 mesi dopo. Ero due persone diverse.
Sei mesi dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho conosciuto mio amante. Inutile negarlo: mi sono innamorata.
A distanza di 6 mesi ero prima una donna profondamente ferita, infelice , dopo sei mesi ero completamente diversa. Tutti mi dicevano che ero ringiovanita di almeno 10 anni.
Non è giusto dipendere tanto dalla fedeltà di un uomo, passare dall’inferno al paradiso in funzione del comportamento altrui. Bisognerebbe non ancorare il proprio benessere da fattori esterni... Lo so : la teoria è facile. La pratica molto meno.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tanto so tutte uguali......così sentii una volta fuori un bar da un vecchietto...e alla fine c è un fondo di verità...le dinamiche i litigi di coppia secondo me quelli sono. Non so voi..ma a trenta anni intorno a me tutte belle coppie solide in odor di matrimonio...poi tutti con i primi figli...poi i secondi...e chi come noi pure tre....poi a 40 anni i primi scriccholii...le corna ..e ora separazioni  o convivenze con naso turato....siccome dubito si tratti di un virus penso sia la naturale evoluzione delle coppie..decidere di cambiar partner è anche un po un illusione di un mondo migliore. Quanti dopo esser ripartiti dopo un matrimonio sono realmente felici del nuovo rapporto...ma un rapporto che deve essere di almeno dieci anni ...perché i primi anni troppo facile... guardiamo i nostri nonni..chissa quante mareggiate hanno attraversato....per me oggi siamo troppo inclini all'usa e getta..al non saper soffrire...all' avere tutto ....Meglio cambiare partner che affrontare problematiche, tradimenti.


  Non lo so Eagle, a me fa pensare molto l'espressione che noi non si sappia soffrire, come se la cosa fosse in qualche modo ineluttabile. E onestamente a Kid non so proprio che cosa dire. Personalmente riuscirei a stare anche con una persona che non amo, in fondo ad una certa età magari è sufficiente la cura, il rispetto, l'amicizia, l'affetto, che comunque potrebbero essere "tanta roba". Quello che non riuscirei a vivere invece sarebbe un rapporto con una persona che mi faccia paura per le sue reazioni, per la sua vendicatività. Ecco con una persona così non durerei un microsecondo. Ma è un pensiero mio, tarato sulla mia esperienza.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tanto so tutte uguali......così sentii una volta fuori un bar da un vecchietto...e alla fine c è un fondo di verità...le dinamiche i litigi di coppia secondo me quelli sono. Non so voi..ma a trenta anni intorno a me tutte belle coppie solide in odor di matrimonio...poi tutti con i primi figli...poi i secondi...e chi come noi pure tre....poi a 40 anni i primi scriccholii...le corna ..e ora separazioni  o convivenze con naso turato....siccome dubito si tratti di un virus penso sia la naturale evoluzione delle coppie..decidere di cambiar partner è anche un po un illusione di un mondo migliore. Quanti dopo esser ripartiti dopo un matrimonio sono realmente felici del nuovo rapporto...ma un rapporto che deve essere di almeno dieci anni ...perché i primi anni troppo facile... *guardiamo i nostri nonni..chissa quante mareggiate hanno attraversato*....per me oggi siamo troppo inclini all'usa e getta..al non saper soffrire...all' avere tutto ....Meglio cambiare partner che affrontare problematiche, tradimenti.


Paradossalmente i nostri nonni caricavano meno di noi la famiglia di aspettative destinate a essere tradite.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo so, forse semplicemente mi sono messo a fare una cosa che non avevo fatto prima: pensarci su.
> 
> Mi sono spaventato, ho paura delle conseguenze. Siamo rappresentanti di classe, i nostri figli sono i nclasse insieme, è una situazione più che rischiosa.


E lo dici adesso?

:sbatti:


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quello che mi ha colpito di quello che scrivi oltre il gioco di continue conquiste/ricerca di conferme della tua ex è l’epilogo. Tradita pesantemente dal marito + altri problemi famigliari, adesso sembra tua nonna... La potenza det tradimento è micidiale.  Ho vissuto questa transizione, ho delle foto del periodo post scoperta e 6 mesi dopo. Ero due persone diverse. Sei mesi dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho conosciuto mio amante. Inutile negarlo: mi sono innamorata. A distanza di 6 mesi ero prima una donna profondamente ferita, infelice , dopo sei mesi ero completamente diversa. Tutti mi dicevano che ero ringiovanita di almeno 10 anni. Non è giusto dipendere tanto dalla fedeltà di un uomo, passare dall’inferno al paradiso in funzione del comportamento altrui. Bisognerebbe non ancorare il proprio benessere da fattori esterni... Lo so : la teoria è facile. La pratica molto meno.


  Suo marito era un ballerino di liscio molto abile, più grande di lei di parecchi anni, insiene alla mia ex facevano esibizioni, credo che per lei esibirsi fosse la massima aspirazione, gli applausi, l'interesse... Però era anche un traditore seriale, ha avuto un figlio da un'altra, che non ha mai riconosciuto, ma l'altra ad un certo punto si è fatta viva con lei, raccontandole tutto. Non penso sia stata una bella esperienza, è ingrassata fuorimodo, capelli bianchi, poi si è anche ammalata, di quella ragazza che era non rimase più nulla, nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Paradossalmente i nostri nonni caricavano meno di noi la famiglia di aspettative destinate a essere tradite.


A me sembra una giusta riflessione e non paradossale.
Avevo aperto un thread in proposito.
Se si hanno aspettative inadeguate non si può che essere delusi.
Un po’ come se ci si aspettasse di andare a scuola e trovare il luna park, andare in chiesa aspettandosi il teatro, andare in un pub aspettandosi una conferenza.
Capisco che ognuno di noi abbia aspettative di soddisfazione di desideri e anche proprie potenzialità molteplici, ma il punto è la SCELTA. Si sceglie e si rinuncia al resto. Se si sceglie di entrare in banca se ne avranno vantaggi e svantaggi e non si può poi essere scontenti tutta la vita perché non si è fatto il cantante. 
Paradossale è invece che il matrimonio è più reversibile di altre scelte.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo so Eagle, a me fa pensare molto l'espressione che noi non si sappia soffrire, come se la cosa fosse in qualche modo ineluttabile. E onestamente a Kid non so proprio che cosa dire. Personalmente riuscirei a stare anche con una persona che non amo, in fondo ad una certa età magari è sufficiente la cura, il rispetto, l'amicizia, l'affetto, che comunque potrebbero essere "tanta roba". Quello che non riuscirei a vivere invece sarebbe un rapporto con una persona che mi faccia paura per le sue reazioni, per la sua vendicatività. Ecco con una persona così non durerei un microsecondo. Ma è un pensiero mio, tarato sulla mia esperienza.


Ineluttabilità? Si. Lo dice la statistica. Io questo vedo. Sull amare... Io oggi non saprei dare una definizione di cosa sia amare una persona. 5 anni fa ne avevo un altra concezione, che non comprendeva un tradimento subito o agito, ora ne ho un altra concezione. E tra dieci anni il mio concetto di amore sarà ancora un altro. Gli amori adolescenziali sono stupendi per il carico di novità e scoperta che hanno, gli amori maturi non possono avere quel carico ma possono avere il fascino del costruito...del vissuto...della confortante routine.... quando tradisci a quarantanni cerchi l'adolescenza non l'amore. Siamo eternamente insoddisfatti. I nostri nonni hanno visto la fame, la guerra. E hanno imparato ad apprezzare il tozzo di pane. Noi siamo nevrotici. Perennemente insoddisfatti. Sull avere accanto una persona vendicativa...bo ...io non inquadro piu le persone. Non le incasello più. Stesso io potrei vendicarmi tra  un paio di anni...perche sono cambiato.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra una giusta riflessione e non paradossale.
> Avevo aperto un thread in proposito.
> Se si hanno aspettative inadeguate non si può che essere delusi.
> Un po’ come se ci si aspettasse di andare a scuola e trovare il luna park, andare in chiesa aspettandosi il teatro, andare in un pub aspettandosi una conferenza.
> ...


E' il concetto di rinuncia a essere sbagliato.
I nostri nonni vivevano in una dimensione in cui le scelte erano determinate dalle possibilità, non dalla rinuncia consapevole.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ineluttabilità? Si. Lo dice la statistica. Io questo vedo. Sull amare... Io oggi non saprei dare una definizione di cosa sia amare una persona. 5 anni fa ne avevo un altra concezione, che non comprendeva un tradimento subito o agito, ora ne ho un altra concezione. E tra dieci anni il mio concetto di amore sarà ancora un altro. Gli amori adolescenziali sono stupendi per il carico di novità e scoperta che hanno, gli amori maturi non possono avere quel carico ma possono avere il fascino del costruito...del vissuto...della confortante routine.... quando tradisci a quarantanni cerchi l'adolescenza non l'amore. Siamo eternamente insoddisfatti. I nostri nonni hanno visto la fame, la guerra. E hanno imparato ad apprezzare il tozzo di pane. Noi siamo nevrotici. Perennemente insoddisfatti. Sull avere accanto una persona vendicativa...bo ...io non inquadro piu le persone. Non le incasello più. Stesso io potrei vendicarmi tra  un paio di anni...perche sono cambiato.


  Io invece le persone vendicative, o quelle che magari soltanto cercano di scaricarmi addosso qualche frustrazione le annuso ad un chilometro di distanza, a volte soltanto per una battuta, a volte soltanto da una inflessione della voce. E sto parlando di aspetti caratteriali non di estemporanee risoluzioni momentanee... Quanto alle statistiche penso siano fatte anche per essere sisattese dai nostri casi, sulla definizione di amore sono d'accordo, per quanto secondo me c'è sempre un denominatore comune a tutte le storie importanti: la cura.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' il concetto di rinuncia a essere sbagliato.
> I nostri nonni vivevano in una dimensione in cui le scelte erano determinate dalle possibilità, non dalla rinuncia consapevole.


Se si hanno possibilità di scelta limitate tipo contadino o falegname non vi è grande rinuncia. Oggi si CREDE di avere molteplici possibilità. Non è vero né nella realizzazione personale e lavorativa, né nel matrimonio perché la finestra per conoscere e sposarsi è di circa dieci anni. Per cui ci si innamora inevitabilmente di chi si ha avuto la possibilità di conoscere, direi un centinaio di persone del sesso opposto è già tanto, e poi di frequentare e direi che tra 10 e 20 è un numero già alto, seriamente quante persone restano?
Quindi la scelta non è limitata come per chi viveva a Pescarenico nel ‘600, ma non cambia sostanzialmente il fatto che si arriva poi a una età in cui si sceglie e si deve realisticamente sapere che le infinite possibilità non ci sono e che quello che conta è la COSTRUZIONE di un rapporto adeguato, senza aspettative infinite.


----------



## robson (4 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Una prigione che ho voluto io, esattamente.


sai chi me lo ha fatto capire?  la mia analista


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si hanno possibilità di scelta limitate tipo contadino o falegname non vi è grande rinuncia. *Oggi si CREDE di avere molteplici possibilità.* Non è vero né nella realizzazione personale e lavorativa, né nel matrimonio perché la finestra per conoscere e sposarsi è di circa dieci anni. Per cui ci si innamora inevitabilmente di chi si ha avuto la possibilità di conoscere, direi un centinaio di persone del sesso opposto è già tanto, e poi di frequentare e direi che tra 10 e 20 è un numero già alto, seriamente quante persone restano?
> Quindi la scelta non è limitata come per chi viveva a Pescarenico nel ‘600, ma non cambia sostanzialmente il fatto che si arriva poi a una età in cui si sceglie e si deve realisticamente sapere che le infinite possibilità non ci sono e che quello che conta è la COSTRUZIONE di un rapporto adeguato, senza aspettative infinite.


Beh, ne abbiamo parecchie di più dei nostri nonni.
Loro si sposavano intorno ai 20/25 anni, facevano sesso per fare figli fino ai 40, poi ai 50 erano solitamente già nonni.
Oggi si può essere single, ci si può sposare a 40, ma anche a 50 o come mio zio a quasi 70, ovviamente dopo un divorzio, si possono fare coppie senza fare figli, si può essere promiscui quanto si vuole, gestire famiglie allargate. Mio padre la sua ultima donna l'ha conosciuta un sei anni fa circa ed è ancora insieme a lei. 
Arrivati intorno ai 40/50 ci si sente ancora in grado di desiderare un cambiamento di vita.
Mediamente tutte le coppia infatti vanno in crisi a quest'età.
E poi, da nonni, tutti a vivere alle Canarie per godersi pensione e sole.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, ne abbiamo parecchie di più dei nostri nonni.
> Loro si sposavano intorno ai 20/25 anni, facevano sesso per fare figli fino ai 40, poi ai 50 erano solitamente già nonni.
> Oggi si può essere single, ci si può sposare a 40, ma anche a 50 o come mio zio a quasi 70, ovviamente dopo un divorzio, si possono fare coppie senza fare figli, si può essere promiscui quanto si vuole, gestire famiglie allargate. Mio padre la sua ultima donna l'ha conosciuta un sei anni fa circa ed è ancora insieme a lei.
> Arrivati intorno ai 40/50 ci si sente ancora in grado di desiderare un cambiamento di vita.
> ...


Questo post è la dimostrazione della esistenza di aspettative di possibilità infinite.
La vita la decidiamo in stragrande maggioranza tra i 25 e i 35.
Il resto sono aggiustamenti dopo il fallimento di quelle decisioni.
Alcuni aggiustamenti durano, soprattutto dopo un’età in cui altri aggiustamenti non sono immaginabili.
Non di meno alcuni trovano o, per meglio dire, costruiscono relazioni meravigliose, ciò non inficia che il percorso per crearsi una famiglia (unica speranza di immortalità) possa iniziare solo in quella finestra temporale.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo post è la dimostrazione della esistenza di aspettative di possibilità infinite.
> *La vita la decidiamo in stragrande maggioranza tra i 25 e i 35.
> *Il resto sono aggiustamenti dopo il fallimento di quelle decisioni.
> Alcuni aggiustamenti durano, soprattutto dopo un’età in cui altri aggiustamenti non sono immaginabili.
> Non di meno alcuni trovano o, per meglio dire, costruiscono relazioni meravigliose, ciò non inficia che *il percorso per crearsi una famiglia (unica speranza di immortalità) possa iniziare solo in quella finestra temporal*e.


Ma non tutti vogliono una famiglia e non tutti la vogliono per tutta la vita.
I fallimenti sono determinati anche dalla molteplicità delle possibilità che hanno accresciuto le aspettative.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non tutti vogliono una famiglia e non tutti la vogliono per tutta la vita.
> I fallimenti sono determinati anche dalla molteplicità delle possibilità che hanno accresciuto le aspettative.


Quelli che non vogliono una famiglia sono fuori da questo discorso e pure dal forum :mexican:
Io sostengo invece che la molteplicità delle possibilità, che crea aspettative, sia una illusione. 

L’ansia da decisione, per fare un altro esempio,  che prende quando si devono scegliere le superiori e poi l’università derivano proprio dalla ILLUSIONE di avere molteplici possibilità, perché concretamente invece non ci sono. Vi sono possibilità limitate dai propri interessi, capacità, condizioni sociali ed economiche e logistiche e alla fine si riducono a due o tre.
Proprio la stessa cosa che accade quando si sceglie il partner per la vita.
Non è che tu abbia avuto la possibilità di frequentare Gloria Guida, se l’avessi avuta sarebbe stata una tra le possibili opzioni (una vecchia eh), ma è così per tutte le persone. 
Ho conosciuto più di una coppia composta da persone nate e cresciute in un paesino di meno di mille abitanti, è facile intuire quante fossero quelle di età adeguata, poi migrate insieme altrove e che hanno formato una coppia felice.
Il segreto è l’impegno di entrambi nella costruzione, non nell’incontro fatale con la persona ideale.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli che non vogliono una famiglia sono fuori da questo discorso e pure dal forum :mexican:
> Io sostengo invece che la molteplicità delle possibilità, che crea aspettative, sia una illusione.
> 
> L’ansia da decisione, per fare un altro esempio,  che prende quando si devono scegliere le superiori e poi l’università derivano proprio dalla ILLUSIONE di avere molteplici possibilità, perché concretamente invece non ci sono. Vi sono possibilità limitate dai propri interessi, capacità, condizioni sociali ed economiche e logistiche e alla fine si riducono a due o tre.
> ...



Tu focalizzi le possibilità riducendole alla necessità di trovare il partner giusto per un buon matrimonio, ma non è questo il punto.
Porto il solito esempio usando le automobili: chi comprava una Mercedes negli anni '50 aveva una macchina di prestigio senza i vetri elettrici, l'aria condizionata e gli airbag, tutte cose che oggi consideriamo necessarie anche su una utilitaria. Non è che l'acquirente degli anni '60 fosse più disponibile dell'attuale a fare sacrifici, piuttosto all'epoca non era consapevole della possibilità di avere questi accessori.
Un uomo o una donna negli anni 50 cercavano un "brau fio" o una "brava tusa" con cui metter su famiglia, il lavoro sicuro dietro casa, la casetta.
Oggi avere un'ambizione di questo tipo sarebbe oggetto di derisione. 
Il primo obiettivo per un giovane di oggi è portare avanti i progetti individuali di studio e lavoro, a cui viene subordinato tutto il resto. Le relazioni in questa fase spesso sono leggere, ovvero sganciate da un progetto.
Una persona arriva a un progetto di coppia quindi dopo decine di relazioni sessuali in cui ha sperimentato anche parecchio, avviate da single oppure in alcuni casi anche come relazioni parallele.
Dopo il matrimonio e dopo i figli si arriva a una fase in cui si metabolizza la delusione, perché la quantità di sacrifici da fare non è supportata da un miglioramento della qualità della vita sentimentale e sessuale.
Inevitabile, perché cercare emozioni o varietà nel sesso paragonabili a quelle vissute da giovani è utopico, anche se è un'esigenza acquisita (pensa al paragone con le auto).
In quella fase si ha come conseguenza una grande disponibilità di donne e di uomini che cercano relazioni extra: si ricomincia, in pratica.
Il problema non è in sé la relazione extraconiugale, che potremmo ormai giudicare fisiologica, quanto avere un partner che si finge altro.
Meglio un puttanone da sbarco conclamato che una che si finge per anni una madonnina infilzata: il primo ti farà comprendere i limiti entro cui viaggiare in coppia, e magari potrebbe essere molto divertente,  l'altra questi limiti li definirà solo a suo vantaggio.
Molti stanno male perché dopo 10 o 15 anni in cui si erano convinti ad accettare di buon grado compromessi hanno scoperto che chi avevano al loro fianco questi compromessi li aveva ricusati.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu focalizzi le possibilità riducendole alla necessità di trovare il partner giusto per un buon matrimonio, ma non è questo il punto.
> Porto il solito esempio usando le automobili: chi comprava una Mercedes negli anni '50 aveva una macchina di prestigio senza i vetri elettrici, l'aria condizionata e gli airbag, tutte cose che oggi consideriamo necessarie anche su una utilitaria. Non è che l'acquirente degli anni '60 fosse più disponibile dell'attuale a fare sacrifici, piuttosto all'epoca non era consapevole della possibilità di avere questi accessori.
> Un uomo o una donna negli anni 50 cercavano un "brau fio" o una "brava tusa" con cui metter su famiglia, il lavoro sicuro dietro casa, la casetta.
> Oggi avere un'ambizione di questo tipo sarebbe oggetto di derisione.
> ...


Guarda che tu contesti quello che scrivo confermandolo.
Infatti è proprio il vivere le relazioni in modo consumistico e quindi egoistico che porta ad avere aspettative irrealizzabili, proprio come non si può essere contenti del proprio cellulare dopo qualche anno perché ne è uscito un nuovo modello con caratteristiche che nemmeno pensavamo che ci potessero interessare quando abbiamo acquistato quello ormai obsoleto che teniamo insoddisfatti in tasca.
Allo stesso modo ci sembra noioso il sesso nel letto dopo che abbiamo scoperto che c’è chi lo fa nella vasca idromassaggio. 
Non è che il puttanone o il puttaniere da sbarco si siano finti santi martiri è che non pensavano neanche che esistesse l’idromassaggio, figuriamoci farci sesso e figuriamoci tra più persone. 
Solo che poi si sono sentiti immiseriti nella loro vita con il Nokia.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli che non vogliono una famiglia sono fuori da questo discorso e pure dal forum :mexican: Io sostengo invece che la molteplicità delle possibilità, che crea aspettative, sia una illusione.   L’ansia da decisione, per fare un altro esempio,  che prende quando si devono scegliere le superiori e poi l’università derivano proprio dalla ILLUSIONE di avere molteplici possibilità, perché concretamente invece non ci sono. Vi sono possibilità limitate dai propri interessi, capacità, condizioni sociali ed economiche e logistiche e alla fine si riducono a due o tre. Proprio la stessa cosa che accade quando si sceglie il partner per la vita. Non è che tu abbia avuto la possibilità di frequentare Gloria Guida, se l’avessi avuta sarebbe stata una tra le possibili opzioni (una vecchia eh), ma è così per tutte le persone.  Ho conosciuto più di una coppia composta da persone nate e cresciute in un paesino di meno di mille abitanti, è facile intuire quante fossero quelle di età adeguata, poi migrate insieme altrove e che hanno formato una coppia felice. Il segreto è l’impegno di entrambi nella costruzione, non nell’incontro fatale con la persona ideale.





danny ha detto:


> Tu focalizzi le possibilità riducendole alla necessità di trovare il partner giusto per un buon matrimonio, ma non è questo il punto. Porto il solito esempio usando le automobili: chi comprava una Mercedes negli anni '50 aveva una macchina di prestigio senza i vetri elettrici, l'aria condizionata e gli airbag, tutte cose che oggi consideriamo necessarie anche su una utilitaria. Non è che l'acquirente degli anni '60 fosse più disponibile dell'attuale a fare sacrifici, piuttosto all'epoca non era consapevole della possibilità di avere questi accessori. Un uomo o una donna negli anni 50 cercavano un "brau fio" o una "brava tusa" con cui metter su famiglia, il lavoro sicuro dietro casa, la casetta. Oggi avere un'ambizione di questo tipo sarebbe oggetto di derisione.  Il primo obiettivo per un giovane di oggi è portare avanti i progetti individuali di studio e lavoro, a cui viene subordinato tutto il resto. Le relazioni in questa fase spesso sono leggere, ovvero sganciate da un progetto. Una persona arriva a un progetto di coppia quindi dopo decine di relazioni sessuali in cui ha sperimentato anche parecchio, avviate da single oppure in alcuni casi anche come relazioni parallele. Dopo il matrimonio e dopo i figli si arriva a una fase in cui si metabolizza la delusione, perché la quantità di sacrifici da fare non è supportata da un miglioramento della qualità della vita sentimentale e sessuale. Inevitabile, perché cercare emozioni o varietà nel sesso paragonabili a quelle vissute da giovani è utopico, anche se è un'esigenza acquisita (pensa al paragone con le auto). In quella fase si ha come conseguenza una grande disponibilità di donne e di uomini che cercano relazioni extra: si ricomincia, in pratica. Il problema non è in sé la relazione extraconiugale, che potremmo giudicare fisiologica, quanto avere un partner che si finge altro. Meglio un puttanone da sbarco conclamato che una che si finge per anni una madonnina infilzata: il primo ti farà comprendere i limiti entro cui viaggiare in coppia, e magari potrebbe essere molto divertente,  l'altra questi limiti li definirà solo a suo vantaggio.


  Personalmente percepisco due tipi di insoddisfazione: quella delle persone che si sono intruppate dentro l'impegno verso la famiglia e il lavoro, che poi sono state spiazzate dagli eventi, magari non per propria colpa, oppure che nel tempo si sono ricredute, capendo che si erano condannate ad una vita che non dava loro le soddisfazioni in termini di felicità ed eccitazione che si aspettavano. Il secondo gruppo è quello che invece passa da una esperienza all'altra, nel lavoro, nei sentimenti, nella progettualità fattiva; quelli che non riescono a stare dentro un paio di scarpe per molto, sempre a inseguire qualcosa, a cercare di "realizzare se stessi" cercandosi all'infinito. Penso che le possibilità di oggi e di ieri valgano fino ad un certo punto, penso che sia più importante la progettualità, senza che questa sia intesa come mera affermazione economico sociale ma riguardi un po' di più se stessi, cosa si vuole essere e con chi.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> . Penso che le possibilità di oggi e di ieri valgano fino ad un certo punto, penso che sia più importante la progettualità, senza che questa sia intesa come *mera affermazione economico sociale* ma r*iguardi un po' di più se stess*i, cosa si vuole essere e con chi.


E perché no?
Stare bene economicamente riguarda molto sé stessi.

E' sempre lo spirito del sacrificio che fa capolino, quando è proprio la richiesta di sacrificio a determinare frustrazione e causare fallimenti.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E perché no? Stare bene economicamente riguarda molto sé stessi.  E' sempre lo spirito del sacrificio che fa capolino, quando è proprio la richiesta di sacrificio a determinare frustrazione e causare fallimenti.


 Stare bene con se stessi significa avere ciò di cui si ha bisogno e i nostri bisogni siamo noi a plasmarli, con i nostri convincimenti e con il nostro impegno. E a quanto ne so, non c'è una cosa, una cosa sola della vita, veramente importante che si possa ottenere con i soldi che mediamente una persona media in una società media possa avere. Se poi manca anche l'essenziale è ancora più difficile, certo. (Con le cose essenziali intendo l'amore, la salute e la gioia di vivere). Se con spirito di sacrificio intendi la fedeltà verso i propri convincimenti, tipo allevare dei figli, fare delle rinunce materiali per farlo, la frustrazione sarebbe veder fallire i propri sforzi, non farli.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Stare bene con se stessi significa avere ciò di cui si ha bisogno e i nostri bisogni siamo noi a plasmarli, con i nostri convincimenti e con il nostro impegno. E a quanto ne so, non c'è una cosa, una cosa sola della vita, veramente importante che si possa ottenere con i soldi che mediamente una persona media in una società media possa avere. Se poi manca anche l'essenziale è ancora più difficile, certo. (Con le cose essenziali intendo l'amore, la salute e la gioia di vivere). *Se con spirito di sacrificio intendi la fedeltà verso i propri convincimenti, tipo allevare dei figli, fare delle rinunce materiali per farlo, la frustrazione sarebbe veder fallire i propri sforzi, non farli.*


Stiamo ragionando sulla base  dei nostri convincimenti, che però non corrispondono a quelli degli altri.
Io stesso ho vissuto per decenni nella più totale fedeltà, mantenendomi aperto leale e sincero con mia moglie.
Eppure ho fallito ugualmente e sono ugualmente frustrato per questo. Non ho problemi a riconoscere di avere sbagliato, a questo punto.
Il mondo non promuove ora coerenza o sacrifici, ma determinazione a portare avanti le proprie esigenze in linea con quelle degli altri.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo ragionando sulla base  dei nostri convincimenti, che però non corrispondono a quelli degli altri. Io stesso ho vissuto per decenni nella più totale fedeltà, mantenendomi aperto leale e sincero con mia moglie. Eppure ho fallito ugualmente e sono ugualmente frustrato per questo. Non ho problemi a riconoscere di avere sbagliato, a questo punto. Il mondo non promuove ora coerenza o sacrifici, ma determinazione a portare avanti le proprie esigenze in linea con quelle degli altri.


  No Danny, il tuo errore non sta nell'aver creduto e scommesso su un modello che prima ti andava bene. (E credo che tu abbia ricevuto anche grandi gratifiche da qual modello che avevi voluto e sostenuto) E' stato (se posso permettermi) di non aver voluto aggiornare, sottrarti da quel modello una volta che era scoppiato, la tua insoddisfazione deriva da quello. Non sto a sindacare sul perchè tu ci sia ancora dentro eh, sono fatti tuoi, economici o personali che siano.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> No Danny, il tuo errore non sta nell'aver creduto e scommesso s*u un modello che prima ti andava bene.* (E credo che tu abbia ricevuto anche grandi gratifiche da qual modello che avevi voluto e sostenuto) E' stato (se posso permettermi) di non aver voluto aggiornare, sottrarti da quel modello una volta che era scoppiato, la tua insoddisfazione deriva da quello. Non sto a sindacare sul perchè tu ci sia ancora dentro eh, sono fatti tuoi, economici o personali che siano.


Secondo te perché "prima" mi andava bene?
Perché le rinunce che facevo per quel modello erano supportate dal credere in qualcosa che non si è rivelato vero.
Ho rinunciato a tante cose e ho scoperto che lei non ha fatto altrettanto.
Il mio rimpianto è quello di non aver capito che dovevo permettermi anni fa quello che un sano egoismo mi suggeriva ugualmente di fare. 
Il mio pensiero attuale è pertanto che le scelte debbano prevedere sempre una buona dose di egoismo.


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché "prima" mi andava bene?
> Perché le rinunce che facevo per quel modello erano supportate dal credere in qualcosa che non si è rivelato vero.
> Ho rinunciato a tante cose e ho scoperto che lei non ha fatto altrettanto.
> Il mio rimpianto è quello di non aver capito che dovevo permettermi quello che un sano egoismo mi suggeriva ugualmente di fare.
> Il mio pensiero attuale è pertanto che le scelte debbano prevedere sempre una buona dose di egoismo.


Concordo ma c'è un ma.... ci si nasce.... tu non ne sei capace. Tu dopo il terremoto, hai continuato e continui a essere e fare il buon maritino. Mai sarà possibile leggere qui un tuo post dove dici...sono stufo finalmente mi sto sco##ndo una collega da sei mesi. Certe cose non le impari.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Concordo ma c'è un ma.... ci si nasce.... tu non ne sei capace. Tu dopo il terremoto, hai continuato e continui a essere e fare il buon maritino. *Mai sarà possibile leggere qui un tuo post dove dici...sono stufo finalmente mi sto sco##ndo una collega da sei mesi*. Certe cose non le impari.


Sinceramente?
Magari.
Comunque non lo scriverei mai qui.


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché "prima" mi andava bene? Perché le rinunce che facevo per quel modello erano supportate dal credere in qualcosa che non si è rivelato vero. Ho rinunciato a tante cose e ho scoperto che lei non ha fatto altrettanto. Il mio rimpianto è quello di non aver capito che dovevo permettermi quello che un sano egoismo mi suggeriva ugualmente di fare.  Il mio pensiero attuale è pertanto che le scelte debbano prevedere sempre una buona dose di egoismo.


  Danny le scelte si fanno sempre per se stessi ed i sacrifici anche, prima che per tua moglie li facevi per te. Andava bene perchè traevi soddisfazione in quelle scelte e così è andata per un bel pezzo. Qualche scopata extra, qualche sacrificio in meno, una auto più lussuosa ti avrebbero reso un altro? Quello che pensi di esserti perso è davvero determinante o è solo un "aspettare godot" alla rovescia nel tempo? Per me la tua soddisfazione era intrinseca nell'amore per tua moglie e quello che facevi per lei, per voi, lo facevi per te e la tua famiglia. Ed aveva un risvolto "egoistico" della stessa intensità dell' altruismo che provavi._____________ Se tua moglie non ti avesse tradito non avresti rimpianto un bel nulla, la vita Danny non è una scommessa a chi si scopa più donne, a chi fa più soldi, a chi si leva più soddisfazioni inutili (anche se ci raccontano che dobbiamo essere così) è la strada che si fa ogni giorno insieme a se stessi.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny le scelte si fanno sempre per se stessi ed i sacrifici anche, prima che per tua moglie li facevi per te. Andava bene perchè traevi soddisfazione in quelle scelte e così è andata per un bel pezzo. Qualche scopata extra, qualche sacrificio in meno, una auto più lussuosa ti avrebbero reso un altro? Quello che pensi di esserti perso è davvero determinante o è solo un "aspettare godot" alla rovescia nel tempo? Per me la tua soddisfazione era intrinseca nell'amore per tua moglie e quello che facevi per lei, per voi, lo facevi per te e la tua famiglia. Ed aveva un risvolto "egoistico" della stessa intensità dell' altruismo che provavi._____________ Se tua moglie non ti avesse tradito non avresti rimpianto un bel nulla, la vita Danny non è una scommessa a chi si scopa più donne, a chi fa più soldi, a chi si leva più soddisfazioni inutili (anche se ci raccontano che dobbiamo essere così) è la strada che si fa ogni giorno insieme a se stessi.


Quindi?
È ovvio quello che dici, come è scontato che quel modello sia attualmente superato. 
Per il rimpianto non è possibile agire, per il presente ancora qualche cosa si può fare ma a 51 anni non fai le stesse scelte di quando hai 30 anni.
Cosa dovrei fare? Cercare da single un'altra donna della mia vita per coerenza verso me stesso?
Anche no, grazie.


----------



## Vera (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente?
> Magari.
> Comunque non lo scriverei mai qui.


Come non lo diresti mai? Grazie eh! Io avevo detto che nel caso fosse successo avrei dato una festa


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Come non lo diresti mai? Grazie eh! Io avevo detto che nel caso fosse successo avrei dato una festa


Lo fa per noi
Sa che ci sarebbero troppe tenti ubriache in giro


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi? È ovvio quello che dici, come è scontato che quel modello sia attualmente superato.  Per il rimpianto non è possibile agire, per il presente ancora qualche cosa si può fare ma a 51 anni non fai le stesse scelte di quando hai 30 anni. Cosa dovrei fare? Cercare un'altra donna della mia vita per coerenza verso me stesso?


  Guarda che io sono bravo a vedere la pagliuzza negli occhi degli altri....  Un po meno a consigliarli.... . Penso però che tu abbia bisogno di alleggerire innanzitutto qual carico che ti fa sentire irrealizzato. Non è vero che lo sei, in fondo hai vissuto anche anni sereni e ti sei fatto una famiglia. Ora quel modello è scoppiato ma non è mica detto che sia l'unico che faccia per te, o l'unico sostenibile con le tue forze... Edit: ma tu per te che vorresti?


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono bravo a vedere la pagliuzza negli occhi degli altri....  Un po meno a consigliarli.... . Penso però che tu abbia bisogno di alleggerire innanzitutto qual carico che ti fa sentire irrealizzato. Non è vero che lo sei, in fondo hai vissuto anche anni sereni e ti sei fatto una famiglia. Ora quel modello è scoppiato ma non è mica detto che sia l'unico che faccia per te, o l'unico sostenibile con le tue forze... Edit: *ma tu per te che vorresti?*


Probabilmente solo un pò di pace ...


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

zanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente solo un pò di pace ...


  Ciao vecchio lupo!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2019)

zanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente solo un pò di pace ...


ogni tanto ti si rilegge


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo fa per noi
> Sa che ci sarebbero troppe utenti ubriache in giro


Con me ci vuol poco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono bravo a vedere la pagliuzza negli occhi degli altri....  Un po meno a consigliarli.... . Penso però che tu abbia bisogno di alleggerire innanzitutto qual carico che ti fa sentire irrealizzato. Non è vero che lo sei, in fondo hai vissuto anche anni sereni e ti sei fatto una famiglia. Ora quel modello è scoppiato ma non è mica detto che sia l'unico che faccia per te, o l'unico sostenibile con le tue forze... Edit: ma tu per te che vorresti?


 secondo me ......a parte il sentirsi sereno,  una bella trombata come se non ci fosse un domani sarebbe molto terapeutica


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> secondo me ......a parte il sentirsi sereno,  una bella trombata come se non ci fosse un domani sarebbe molto terapeutica


----------



## zanna (4 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao vecchio lupo!






Nocciola ha detto:


> ogni tanto ti si rilegge



Un saluto veloce


----------



## Vera (4 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo fa per noi
> Sa che ci sarebbero troppe tenti ubriache in giro



:mexican:


----------



## Moni (4 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi?
> È ovvio quello che dici, come è scontato che quel modello sia attualmente superato.
> Per il rimpianto non è possibile agire, per il presente ancora qualche cosa si può fare ma a 51 anni non fai le stesse scelte di quando hai 30 anni.
> Cosa dovrei fare? Cercare da single un'altra donna della mia vita per coerenza verso me stesso?
> Anche no, grazie.


Ma tu a danny cosa vorresti?

Cmq tua moglie davvero non capisce chi ha di fianco con tutto o coglioni che ci sono a questo mondo 

 forse perdendoti o temendo di farlo potrebbe rinsavire e voi finalmente ritrovarvi

Sono per gli happy end si capisce?


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Febbraio 2019)

robson ha detto:


> nel mio caso non ho in mente  "l'altra" ma tutte le altre  che incontro/conosco...  vorrei avere una storia pur di non essere con lei adesso


Mi sa che non basta.
Ci vuole un'altra in carne ed ossa (che ovviamente veda te come tu vedi lei).


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capito: è finita quando hai scoperto di essere innamorato di un'altra. Succede...


Esatto.
E' successo ma NON c'erano figli.



Diletta ha detto:


> Quando si hanno figli, però, penso che non ci si possa permettere di innamorarsi e, visto che non capita in un giorno, bisogna far di tutto perché la cosa non avvenga. Penso che non sia così impossibile.


Può capitare ma non dovrebbe capitare, anche se a volte è solo la conseguenza di un rapporto ufficiale morto e sepolto dove la 'nuova persona' non è altro che la conferma di un non detto.




Diletta ha detto:


> Se, invece, l'aria di casa è talmente tossica da essere irrespirabile (mi riferisco alle mogli ingestibili) allora il discorso cambia e non me la sento di consigliare di tenere duro e di candidarsi alla santità.
> Figli o non figli.


Perfetto.


----------



## Jim Cain (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tanto so tutte uguali......così sentii una volta fuori un bar da un vecchietto...e alla fine c è un fondo di verità...le dinamiche i litigi di coppia secondo me quelli sono. Non so voi..ma a trenta anni intorno a me tutte belle coppie solide in odor di matrimonio...poi tutti con i primi figli...poi i secondi...e chi come noi pure tre....poi a 40 anni i primi scriccholii...le corna ..e ora separazioni  o convivenze con naso turato....siccome dubito si tratti di un virus penso sia la naturale evoluzione delle coppie..decidere di cambiar partner è anche un po un illusione di un mondo migliore. Quanti dopo esser ripartiti dopo un matrimonio sono realmente felici del nuovo rapporto...ma un rapporto che deve essere di almeno dieci anni ...perché i primi anni troppo facile... guardiamo i nostri nonni..chissa quante mareggiate hanno attraversato....per me oggi siamo troppo inclini all'usa e getta..al non saper soffrire...all' avere tutto ....Meglio cambiare partner che affrontare problematiche, tradimenti.


Lo dice sempre mia cugina e ha ragione !

'Diventano tutte mogli', dice.

Quindi, ad una certa età e con figli a carico, meglio rimanere dove si è e cercare sollazzo altrove...


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo dice sempre mia cugina e ha ragione !
> 
> 'Diventano tutte mogli', dice.
> 
> Quindi, ad una certa età e con figli a carico, meglio rimanere dove si è e cercare sollazzo altrove...


Potrebbe essere vero, ma ....non sempre.
Passato l’amore ( gradualmente o repentinamente per colpa di un tradimento) si vede il partner così come è. Non più con gli occhi dell’amore. E qui ci sono le differenze: c’è chi mantiene rispetto, sensibilità, cura e chi invece ne è sprovvisto.
Dopo che una coppia cessa di essere tale la convivenza può essere piacevole comunque o un inferno e dipende dal carattere delle persone coinvolte e da quello che ha scatenato la rottura.
Ma non generalizzerei.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

E niente, naturalmente ho ricambiato idea... il problema è che adesso la sto pure vivendo bene. E lei mi ha ufficialmente detto che non le importa se non lascerò mai mia moglie, le basta stare con me quando possibile. Devo ammettere che la sua visione del sesso è molto simile alla mia, quindi intesa a 1000. Mi sto convincendo che va bene così. :unhappy:


----------



## patroclo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E niente, naturalmente ho ricambiato idea... il problema è che adesso la sto pure vivendo bene. E lei mi ha ufficialmente detto che non le importa se non lascerò mai mia moglie, le basta stare con me quando possibile. Devo ammettere che la sua visione del sesso è molto simile alla mia, quindi intesa a 1000. Mi sto convincendo che va bene così. :unhappy:


....allora vai avanti così e prudenza massima, non è necessario decidere tutto e subito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E niente, naturalmente ho ricambiato idea... il problema è che adesso la sto pure vivendo bene. E lei mi ha ufficialmente detto che non le importa se non lascerò mai mia moglie, le basta stare con me quando possibile. Devo ammettere che la sua visione del sesso è molto simile alla mia, quindi intesa a 1000. Mi sto convincendo che va bene così. :unhappy:


E allora perché :unhappy: ?
Ti senti banale?


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora perché :unhappy: ?
> Ti senti banale?


Diciamo che in passato non avrei mai detto che mi sarei ritrovato a tradire mia moglie per una storia finalizzata al sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che in passato non avrei mai detto che mi sarei ritrovato a tradire mia moglie per una storia finalizzata al sesso.


Ma hai detto che è una donna eccezionale, la consideravi una possibile compagna, perché dici che è una relazione finalizzata al sesso?


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma hai detto che è una donna eccezionale, la consideravi una possibile compagna, perché dici che è una relazione finalizzata al sesso?


Perchè in fondo è quello a cui siamo arrivati: lei mi vuole, per una vita o qualche sera a settimana, non ha importanza. E a me sta bene così. Anzi, ti dirò che sono quasi sollevato a non essermi trovato di fronte ad un aut aut.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè in fondo è quello a cui siamo arrivati: lei mi vuole, per una vita o qualche sera a settimana, non ha importanza. E a me sta bene così. Anzi, ti dirò che sono quasi sollevato a non essermi trovato di fronte ad un aut aut.


Come fa la relazione con una persona eccezionale a ridursi a solo sesso? Comunque sarà una relazione. Non è che tra qualche mese dirai che ti senti scisso?


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come fa la relazione con una persona eccezionale a ridursi a solo sesso? Comunque sarà una relazione. Non è che tra qualche mese dirai che ti senti scisso?


E' molto probabile. Tendenzialmente sono una persona che fatica a trovare i propri equilibri, figurati ora.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' molto probabile. Tendenzialmente sono una persona che fatica a trovare i propri equilibri, figurati ora.


In questi anni hai mai seguito una terapia, a parte le sedute di terapia di coppia? 
Il tuo disagio permane da anni.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questi anni hai mai seguito una terapia, a parte le sedute di terapia di coppia?
> Il tuo disagio permane da anni.


No, ma devo dire che non ho avuto una buona esperienza con la terapia di coppia, quindi sono un pò prevenuto.

Ma mi rendo conto che non sarebbe affatto una decisione errata.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ma devo dire che non ho avuto una buona esperienza con la terapia di coppia, quindi sono un pò prevenuto.
> 
> Ma mi rendo conto che non sarebbe affatto una decisione errata.


Penso che la terapia di coppia abbia una funzione di mediazione tra istanze esplicite, non credo che possa considerare le problematiche individuali.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E niente, naturalmente ho ricambiato idea... il problema è che adesso la sto pure vivendo bene. E lei mi ha ufficialmente detto che non le importa se non lascerò mai mia moglie, le basta stare con me quando possibile. Devo ammettere che la sua visione del sesso è molto simile alla mia, quindi intesa a 1000. Mi sto convincendo che va bene così. :unhappy:


Tanti auguri


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè in fondo è quello a cui siamo arrivati: lei mi vuole, *per una vita o qualche sera a settimana*, non ha importanza. E a me sta bene così. Anzi, ti dirò che sono quasi sollevato a non essermi trovato di fronte ad un aut aut.


 :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


Eh si, ci sono rimasto anch'io un pò così. Lei mi ha detto che piuttosto che niente, vuole vivermi per quel poco che possiamo fare.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh si, ci sono rimasto anch'io un pò così. Lei mi ha detto che piuttosto che niente, vuole vivermi per quel poco che possiamo fare.


Ma ti ha detto veramente così dopo due, tre volte che vi siete visti?
Non ricordo più da quanto vi conoscete. Conoscete veramente intendo, almeno un poco di dialogo, non incrociati in qualche ufficio o altrove.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh si, ci sono rimasto anch'io un pò così. Lei mi ha detto che piuttosto che niente, vuole vivermi per quel poco che possiamo fare.


Caspita...lei proprio alla canna del gas


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Caspita...lei proprio alla canna del gas


Perchè?


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma ti ha detto veramente così dopo due, tre volte che vi siete visti?
> Non ricordo più da quanto vi conoscete. Conoscete veramente intendo, almeno un poco di dialogo, non incrociati in qualche ufficio o altrove.


Sono due settimane che ci frequentiamo. Mi rendo conto che è un lasso di tempo irrisorio, ma è stato tutto molto spontaneo e gli eventi sono precipitati.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè?


Perchè vuole stare con uno come me. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè vuole stare con uno come me. :rotfl:


Risposta poco seria: Chiamala scema:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Risposta seria: io credo che se una persona ti piace rispetti i suoi modi e tempi. Che non vuol dire essere alla canna del gas. Sei alla canna del gas quando pur di scopare di accontenti di chiunque. 
Rispettare i tempi e adeguarsi deve valerne la pena.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè?


Se dopo che si sono visti due volte arriva a dirgli questo ...
Attenzione , io non lo sto interpretando tipo : “ma chi se ne fotte...scopiamo e basta..mi piaci, basta questo..” 
Ma l’ho letta tuoi “per me è così importante avere un uomo nella mia vita che anche se sei l’uomo dei miei sogni , preferisco averti col contagocce che niente ...”
Magari sbaglio


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Risposta poco seria: Chiamala scema:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Risposta seria: io credo che se una persona ti piace rispetti i suoi modi e tempi. Che non vuol dire essere alla canna del gas. Sei alla canna del gas quando pur di scopare di accontenti di chiunque.
> Rispettare i tempi e adeguarsi deve valerne la pena.


Rispettare i tempi ...quindi per te significa che lei speri che col tempo le cose cambieranno ?  Quindi si fa dei film


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè vuole stare con uno come me. :rotfl:


Ma perché invece di farti tutte queste seghe mentali non vivi e basta?
Hai fatto una scelta? Goditela.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Rispettare i tempi ...quindi per te significa che lei speri che col tempo le cose cambieranno ?  Quindi si fa dei film


No io penso che a lei piaccia molto e che quindi se non può averlo per la vita si può adattare ad averlo nei modi e tempi che la vita gli concede
Mi stona un pochino il volerlo per la vita, per il poco tempo che hanno passato insieme, ma non mi da l'idea di una alla canna del gas


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se dopo che si sono visti due volte arriva a dirgli questo ...
> Attenzione , io non lo sto interpretando tipo : “ma chi se ne fotte...scopiamo e basta..mi piaci, basta questo..”
> Ma l’ho letta tuoi “per me è così importante avere un uomo nella mia vita che anche se sei l’uomo dei miei sogni , preferisco averti col contagocce che niente ...”
> Magari sbaglio


Credo che l'assurdo in tutto questo da parte loro sia voler arrivare a definire come evolverà una relazione e la loro vita dopo solo due settimane.


----------



## Moni (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E niente, naturalmente ho ricambiato idea... il problema è che adesso la sto pure vivendo bene. E lei mi ha ufficialmente detto che non le importa se non lascerò mai mia moglie, le basta stare con me quando possibile. Devo ammettere che la sua visione del sesso è molto simile alla mia, quindi intesa a 1000. Mi sto convincendo che va bene così. :unhappy:


Ci avrei scommesso 

Beh Kid sono 10 anni che vsi avanti con sta vita: non più preso di tua moglie ma c'è un figlio ma terapia non terapia e bla bla bla 

Secondo me andrai avanti codi x sempre x cui tanto vale prenderti sti spazi di benessere ma almeno viviteli senza  seghe mentali

Credo che non troverai mai la forza (palle) di cambiare la tua vita
Speriamo la trovi tua moglie se no tutto sommato state bene così come migliaia  di altre coppie 

Pure l amante cerca solo un diversivo dalla noia drl solito tran tran

Poi magari a 70 anni passata la furia si può stare bene anche con chi adesso non ci attizza ne si ama 
. Basta affetto e ricordi 


... Tristezza


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No io penso che a lei piaccia molto e che quindi se non può averlo per la vita si può adattare ad averlo nei modi e tempi che la vita gli concede
> Mi stona un pochino il volerlo per la vita, per il poco tempo che hanno passato insieme, ma non mi da l'idea di una alla canna del gas


Dai, già a te uno che ti fa la parte di corteggiarti romanticamente e poi cambia idea e poi la ricambia ti avrebbe fatto cascare le gonadi .... se poi nonostante questo lo si volesse lo stesso anteponendo un “se non posso averti per la vita...almeno a rate si....” 
io il tubo attaccato alla cucina lo vedo aperto


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se dopo che si sono visti due volte arriva a dirgli questo ...
> Attenzione , io non lo sto interpretando tipo : “ma chi se ne fotte...scopiamo e basta..mi piaci, basta questo..”
> Ma l’ho letta tuoi “per me è così importante avere un uomo nella mia vita che anche se sei l’uomo dei miei sogni , preferisco averti col contagocce che niente ...”
> Magari sbaglio


Ma comunque che sia messa così.. dopo due settimane che si saran visti quanto???
*per una vita o qualche sera a settimana* è roba da suicidio, ricordi la canzone Minuetto della Martini? (solo che lei raccontava qualcosa di oltre due settimane)

E' sulle nuvolette anche lei.  [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] non è vero quello che lei ti ha detto, in parole povere "vai e vieni come ca ti pare". Te l'ha detto su un'onda emotiva.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma comunque che sia messa così.. dopo due settimane che si saran visti quanto???
> *per una vita o qualche sera a settimana* è roba da suicidio, ricordi la canzone Minuetto della Martini? (solo che lei raccontava qualcosa di oltre due settimane)
> 
> E' sulle nuvolette anche lei.  [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] non è vero quello che lei ti ha detto, in parole povere "vai e vieni come ca ti pare". Te l'ha detto su un'onda emotiva.


Ecco..vai e vieni come ti pare .... mi fa ultima spiaggia


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma comunque che sia messa così.. dopo due settimane che si saran visti quanto???
> *per una vita o qualche sera a settimana* è roba da suicidio, ricordi la canzone Minuetto della Martini? (solo che lei raccontava qualcosa di oltre due settimane)
> 
> E' sulle nuvolette anche lei.  @_Kid_ non è vero quello che lei ti ha detto, in parole povere "vai e vieni come ca ti pare". Te l'ha detto su un'onda emotiva.


Sono cose che ci si dice o si dicono tanto per.
Quello che conta è continuare a vedersi, poi il tempo deciderà.
Le speranze che coltiva uno/a mica le viene a raccontare all'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dai, già a te uno che ti fa la parte di corteggiarti romanticamente e poi cambia idea e poi la ricambia ti avrebbe fatto cascare le gonadi .... se poi nonostante questo lo si volesse lo stesso anteponendo un “se non posso averti per la vita...almeno a rate si....”
> io il tubo attaccato alla cucina lo vedo aperto


Intanto bisogna vedere se i cambiamenti a lei sono arrivati o lui se li è smazzati
Dododichè non reputo una alla canna del gas solo perchè si adegua senza spaccare i maroni alle esigenze dell'altro


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono cose che ci si dice o si dicono tanto per.
> Quello che conta è continuare a vedersi, poi il tempo deciderà.
> Le speranze che coltiva uno/a mica le viene a raccontare all'altro.


C'è un modo per inserire un grafico lineare nel forum? Mi sa di no.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Mi sembra che la situazione sia più semplice di quanto si creda.
Lui piace a lei, e non fatico a capire perché.
Lei a lui, probabilmente per le stesse ragioni.
Lui si racconta un po' di cose per lasciarsi andare senza troppi sensi di colpa.
Si vedono, trombano, devono raccontarsi un po' cose vagamente progettuali per addolcire una sana animalesca voglia dell'altro, poi quando capiscono che sono tutti coronini inutili, le mettono da parte e pensano all'essenziale.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Più che altro Kid ha un vago rapporto di dipendenza dalla moglie che lo costringe a raccontarsela ogni volta.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Scusate la schifezza, ma l'ho fatto in due secondi.
Quella in nero è una relazione normale. Quella in rosso...

In una relazione normale da 0 non si va a 70 per poi andare oltre. Vedi grafico.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro Kid ha un vago rapporto di dipendenza dalla moglie che lo costringe a raccontarsela ogni volta.


C'ho pensato anch'io che forse mi sto autoconvincendo per trovare giustificazioni. Tutto sommato ricordo che quando la tradii la prima volta, avevo davvero molti più problemi con mia moglie rispetto ad oggi.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 13823
> 
> Scusate la schifezza, ma l'ho fatto in due secondi.
> Quella in nero è una relazione normale. Quella in rosso...
> ...


La rossa...quando si va su e giù è quando si tromba?


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 13823
> 
> Scusate la schifezza, ma l'ho fatto in due secondi.
> Quella in nero è una relazione normale. Quella in rosso...
> ...


La curva nera secondo me è errata.
Io ci vedrei bene una curva gaussiana.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La rossa...quando si va su e giù è quando si tromba?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro Kid ha un vago rapporto di dipendenza dalla moglie che lo costringe a raccontarsela ogni volta.


Beh. Anche no.

Se avesse tutta sta dipendenza dalla moglie non tradirebbe.

Avrà dipendenza dal ménage, dalla moglie proprio non direi.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Anche no.
> 
> Se avesse tutta sta dipendenza dalla moglie non tradirebbe.
> 
> Avrà dipendenza dal ménage, dalla moglie proprio non direi.


Concordo.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La rossa...quando si va su e giù è quando si tromba?


No è quando tra qualche mese la parte emotiva (la nuvoletta) si abbasserà ed entrerà in gioco la parte razionale.

Ho visto anch'io quel grafico, solo che io stavo giù e vedevo l'altro a 90, e da giù dicevo "ma che cavolo ci fai lassù?". Poi ho avuto la malaugurata idea di prendere una scala e salire su per vedere cosa si vedeva di tanto bello (edit: dialogare e costruire un rapporto con qualcuno che sta a 90 o tu stai a 10 è impossibile), e lì iniziano le montagne russe.

Magari ad altri va diversamente. Due persone sposate hanno un altro grafico che andrebbe sovrapposto di un'altra relazione. 

Quello che tento di dire a Kid è di non prendere per oro colato queste affermazioni veramente estreme di lei (_vai e vieni quando vuoi, per una settimana o per il resto della tua vita_) e di considerare che NON LA CONOSCE.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Anche no.
> 
> Se avesse tutta sta dipendenza dalla moglie non tradirebbe.
> 
> Avrà dipendenza dal ménage, dalla moglie proprio non direi.


Da quello che ha raccontato prima sul rapporto con la moglie ho la sensazione che lui veda nel tradimento una via di fuga, un modo per guardare dalla finestra la libertà che c'è fuori e la speranza di conquistarla.
Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti tutto questo coinvolgimento e queste elucubrazioni per sole due settimane di relazione.
Ha desiderio di rendersi indipendente, ma non le forze.
Le cerca fuori, senza riuscire però a ottenere risultati.
Infatti si è seduto non appena ha potuto, così non rischia di portare sconvolgimenti.
Le montagne russe sono un altro indizio.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Da quello che ha raccontato prima sul rapporto con la moglie ho la sensazione che lui veda nel tradimento una via di fuga, un modo per guardare dalla finestra la libertà che c'è fuori e la speranza di conquistarla.
> Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti tutto questo coinvolgimento e queste elucubrazioni per sole due settimane di relazione.
> Ha desiderio di rendersi indipendente, ma non le forze.
> Le cerca fuori, senza riuscire però a ottenere risultati.
> ...


Eh. Appunto. Si e'  "seduto", come giustamente dici tu, perché vuoi mettere quanto è meglio avere salvi capra e cavoli? Non sto dando nessuna connotazione morale: oggi mentre stavo andando al lavoro, subito dopo avere portato mio figlio all'asilo ho incrociato uno che cantava "sono sempre accanto a teeeee", con tono sostenuto. E poi piano, parlando: "io me ne andrei, ma dove cazzo vado?".


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè in fondo è quello a cui siamo arrivati: lei mi vuole, per una vita o qualche sera a settimana, non ha importanza. E a me sta bene così. Anzi, ti dirò che sono quasi sollevato a non essermi trovato di fronte ad un aut aut.


l'aut aut. Arriva


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se dopo che si sono visti due volte arriva a dirgli questo ...
> Attenzione , io non lo sto interpretando tipo : “ma chi se ne fotte...scopiamo e basta..mi piaci, basta questo..”
> Ma l’ho letta tuoi “per me è così importante avere un uomo nella mia vita che anche se sei l’uomo dei miei sogni , preferisco averti col contagocce che niente ...”
> Magari sbaglio


no, il suo è un temporeggiare.
Considerato che si frequentano da pochissimo.
Non vuole pressare per non farlo scappare. Se lo stressa ora è finita.
Tempo al tempo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che l'assurdo in tutto questo da parte loro sia voler arrivare a definire come evolverà una relazione e la loro vita dopo solo due settimane.


ma è normale chiedersi come va a finire. 
Lei tra qualche tempo vorrà capire cosa vuol far lui.
Lui sarà uno dei tanti infelici,che non avranno mai il coraggio di lasciare la moglie o prenderà una decisione drastica è inizierà una nuova vita?
Lei ora gli sta dando tempo per capire, ma prima o poi vorrà sapere. Non so quante sono disposte a ricoprire il ruolo della eterna amante.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, il suo è un temporeggiare.
> Considerato che si frequentano da pochissimo.
> Non vuole pressare per non farlo scappare. Se lo stressa ora è finita.
> Tempo al tempo


Io mi azzardo a dire che le relazioni clandestine in cui un amante e' single sono tossiche in misura esponenziale. Che sia per l'amante impegnato, che sia per quello libero. Proprio tossiche.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi azzardo a dire che le relazioni clandestine in cui un amante e' single sono tossiche in misura esponenziale. Che sia per l'amante impegnato, che sia per quello libero. Proprio tossiche.


Ma lei è single? Mi sono persa


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma lei è single? Mi sono persa


Si. Single di rientro con due figli. Almeno mi pare.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è *normale* chiedersi come va a finire.
> Lei tra qualche tempo vorrà capire cosa vuol far lui.
> Lui sarà uno dei tanti infelici,che non avranno mai il coraggio di lasciare la moglie o prenderà una decisione drastica è inizierà una nuova vita?
> Lei ora gli sta dando tempo per capire, ma prima o poi vorrà sapere. Non so quante sono disposte a ricoprire il ruolo della eterna amante.


Normale?
Dopo due settimana e una scopata?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi azzardo a dire che le relazioni clandestine in cui un amante e' single sono tossiche in misura esponenziale. Che sia per l'amante impegnato, che sia per quello libero. Proprio tossiche.


certo, uno single ( soprattutto se donna) vuol concretizzare. Come dicevo a nessuna sta bene aspettare una volta a settimana se va bene


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Single di rientro con due figli. Almeno mi pare.


Già per il fatto che abbia due figli spero che non senta il bisogno del compagno full time


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Single di rientro con due figli. Almeno mi pare.


Due figli e una relazione tossica alle spalle.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi azzardo a dire che le relazioni clandestine in cui un amante e' single sono tossiche in misura esponenziale. Che sia per l'amante impegnato, che sia per quello libero. Proprio tossiche.


Diciamo che dovrebbero essere sconsigliabili sul lungo periodo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Normale?
> Dopo due settimana e una scopata?


ebbene si. 
Secondo me sottovalutate molto lo stato da single di questa donna


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Già per il fatto che abbia due figli spero che non senta il bisogno del compagno full time


No, al momento non ha la minima intenzione di mettersi un uomo in casa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che dovrebbero essere sconsigliabili sul lungo periodo.


 prova dirlo a lei e vedi come reagisce


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ebbene si.
> Secondo me sottovalutate molto lo stato da single di questa donna


Due settimane, una scopata.
Probabilmente manco sanno cosa mangia l'altro, se le piace il sushi o l'ossobuco o se è intollerante alle cipolle.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Già per il fatto che abbia due figli spero che non senta il bisogno del compagno full time


dipende da quanto tempo è sola


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Già per il fatto che abbia due figli spero che non senta il bisogno del compagno full time


Non è il tempo  (magari va benissimo uno part time, purché il part time si adatti alle disponibilità di entrambi e non costringa uno ai salti mortali).

E' proprio  "ruolo". Per me. Lo capisco molto di più quando i coinvolti sono entrambi sposati.
Se non hai una relazione per così dire  "primaria", tendi a volerla. Anche se poi ti va benissimo vederlo una volta alla settimana.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No, al momento non ha la minima intenzione di mettersi un uomo in casa.


Tutti punti a suo favore


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dipende da quanto tempo è sola


Ha due bambini piccoli mi sembra di capire


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Due settimane, una scopata.
> Probabilmente manco sanno cosa mangia l'altro, se le piace il sushi o l'ossobuco o se è intollerante alle cipolle.


ne conosco diverse,di single, che dietro all'affermazione di non volersi impegnare già si facevano i castelli in aria.
Dopo 3 mesi volevano chiarimenti


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tutti punti a suo favore


Ne ha tanti. E' bella, simpatica, colta, sognatrice, sexy. Mannaggia a lei.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è il tempo  (magari va benissimo uno part time, purché il part time si adatti alle disponibilità di entrambi e non costringa uno ai salti mortali).
> 
> E' proprio  "ruolo". Per me. Lo capisco molto di più quando i coinvolti sono entrambi sposati.
> Se non hai una relazione per così dire  "primaria", tendi a volerla. Anche se poi ti va benissimo vederlo una volta alla settimana.


Può essere che tu abbia ragione non essendo io in quella situazione
In questo momento se ci fossi vorrei proprio una cosa così (come quella che può avere con [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION])


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha due bambini piccoli mi sembra di capire


si,appunto, come fa a gestire una relazione senza tirarlo in casa? I bimbi richiedono tempo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si,appunto, come fa a gestire una relazione senza tirarlo in casa? I bimbi richiedono tempo


Nel tempo libero, una volta ogni tanto (esattamente come lui).
A me ripeto sembrerebbe la soluzione ideale


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nel tempo libero, una volta ogni tanto (esattamente come lui).
> A me ripeto sembrerebbe la soluzione ideale


una 40 enne che si adatta, ma.....
Sola con prole, il desiderio di avere qualcuno con cui condividere il quotidiano secondo me c'è eccome


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può essere che tu abbia ragione non essendo io in quella situazione
> In questo momento se ci fossi vorrei proprio una cosa così (come quella che può avere con [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION])


Va da persona a persona, chiaro.
Io ho generalizzato un po'.

Però ho letto anche da storie qui dentro, ora mi viene in mente quella di Strega. Uno sposato che "molla", in generale ha un'altra relazione affettiva. (principale) con cui confrontarsi, nel bene e nel male. Un single resta SENZA qualsivoglia relazione affettiva. E' diverso. C'è uno squilibrio che prescinde anche dall'equilibrio delle persone.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una 40 enne che si adatta, ma.....
> Sola con prole, il desiderio di avere qualcuno con cui condividere il quotidiano secondo me c'è eccome


Lei ne ha 31.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una 40 enne che si adatta, ma.....
> Sola con prole, il desiderio di avere qualcuno con cui condividere il quotidiano secondo me c'è eccome


Ripeto non ho proprio 40 anni ma in questo momento mi escono le bolle all'idea di una relazione stabile, progettuale ecc ecc
Ma non discuto che non possa essere come dici tu


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lei ne ha 31.



Azz
allora mi tocca dar ragione a [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lei ne ha 31.


pure!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Azz
> allora mi tocca dar ragione a [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]


 mizze una ragazzina


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, il suo è un temporeggiare.
> Considerato che si frequentano da pochissimo.
> Non vuole pressare per non farlo scappare. Se lo stressa ora è finita.
> Tempo al tempo



La penso esattamente come te.
E' così ovvio che l'abbia detto per rassicurare Kid: sono all'inizio!
Vedrai fra un po' di tempo che gatta da pelare si troverà lui.:unhappy:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lei ne ha 31.


 sei conscio del tipo di relazione in cui ti stai infilando, a parte la nuvola


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei conscio del tipo di relazione in cui ti stai infilando, a parte la nuvola


Non proprio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come te.
> E' così ovvio che l'abbia detto per rassicurare Kid: sono all'inizio!
> Vedrai fra un po' di tempo che gatta da pelare si troverà lui.:unhappy:


speriamo bene


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No, *al momento* non ha la minima intenzione di mettersi un uomo in casa.



Esatto Kid, 'al momento'.
Secondo te una donna di 31 anni non ha la speranza/intenzione di rifarsi una vita con un altro uomo?!
E poi, diciamolo, a chi piace avere solo le briciole?!
Sarebbe l'eccezione che conferma la regola e te lo auguro pure, ma...


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non proprio.


scendi un pochino. Hai intenzione di lasciare tua moglie, indipendentemente dalla primizia


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Due settimane, una scopata.
> Probabilmente manco sanno cosa mangia l'altro, se le piace il sushi o l'ossobuco o se è intollerante alle cipolle.


Quoto...perciò uno perde la testa...non conosci nemmeno un difetto!


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto...perciò uno perde la testa...non conosci nemmeno un difetto!


Magari lo conosci anche, ma in fin dei conti non ti riguarda.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ne ha tanti. E' bella, simpatica, colta, sognatrice, sexy. Mannaggia a lei.


Va con mariti e padri di famiglia...chissa come deve essere bello se diventa la tua compagna definitiva...(si provoco)


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Va con mariti e padri di famiglia...chissa come deve essere bello se diventa la tua compagna definitiva...(si provoco)


Io non sono meglio, anzi.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scendi un pochino. Hai intenzione di lasciare tua moglie, indipendentemente dalla primizia


L'ho già detto: vorrei ma non posso. Non posso economicamente, non posso perchè so che mia moglie mi farebbe la guerra.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non sono meglio, anzi.


Perfetto. Vi dichiaro marito e moglie!


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> L'ho già detto: vorrei ma non posso. Non posso economicamente, non posso perchè so che mia moglie mi farebbe la guerra.


Se continui te la farà e ti farà il culo a strisce...perché così sembri avviato. Se proprio vuoi scopa un po poi basta.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perfetto. Vi dichiaro marito e moglie!


Quello no grazie: ci si sposa una volta sola.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Va con mariti e padri di famiglia...chissa come deve essere bello se diventa la tua compagna definitiva...(si provoco)


E' libera. Da impegnata non sai se può tradire o no


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se continui te la farà e ti farà il culo a strisce...perché così sembri avviato. Se proprio vuoi scopa un po poi basta.




Sul consiglio che gli hai dato sai qual è il problema?
Che quando lui decide che basta, lei potrebbe non essere d'accordo...
E dopo, ci pensi che ansia per tutte le telefonate a cui risponde la moglie?!


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' libera. Da impegnata non sai se può tradire o no


Lo so..provocavo un po...vorrei che la facesse scendere dal piedistallo....resta che non mi esalta una che seppur libera si accontenta di rubacchiare momenti ed intimita a chi è impegnato...magari ha subito lo stesso e potrebbe evitarlo


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul consiglio che gli hai dato sai qual è il problema?
> Che quando lui decide che basta, lei potrebbe non essere d'accordo...
> E dopo, ci pensi che ansia per tutte le telefonate a cui risponde la moglie?!


Perciò chiudere quanto prima. Già è un rischio una impegnata che magari le parte la brocca...pensa una libera...giovane...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo so..provocavo un po...vorrei che la facesse scendere dal piedistallo....resta che non mi esalta una che seppur libera si accontenta di rubacchiare momenti ed intimita a chi è impegnato...magari ha subito lo stesso e potrebbe evitarlo


Ma si accontenta non ha per forza un'eccezione negativa
Può essere che abbia trovato esattamente quello che voleva


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E' libera. Da impegnata non sai se può tradire o no


Non c'entra il tradimento, c'entra che gli uomini che appartengono ad altre (specie se anche padri) non si devono neanche guardare, figuriamoci toccare!!
Punti piuttosto sui single di ritorno che a quarant'anni comincia ad esserci pieno.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non c'entra il tradimento, c'entra che gli uomini che appartengono ad altre (specie se anche padri) non si devono neanche guardare, figuriamoci toccare!!
> Punti piuttosto sui single di ritorno che a quarant'anni comincia ad esserci pieno.


Ui'...ies....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non c'entra il tradimento, c'entra che gli uomini che* appartengono *ad altre (specie se anche padri) non si devono neanche guardare, figuriamoci toccare!!
> Punti piuttosto sui single di ritorno che a quarant'anni comincia ad esserci pieno.



:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
Poveri uomini stuprati


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io mi azzardo a dire che le relazioni clandestine in cui un amante e' single sono tossiche in misura esponenziale. Che sia per l'amante impegnato, che sia per quello libero. Proprio tossiche.


Quoto. 




Kid ha detto:


> No, al momento non ha la minima intenzione di mettersi un uomo in casa.


E' normale. Al momento. Manco ti conosce. Sono solo 2 settimane, mica si ribalta la propria vita dopo due settimane. Solo che già scopate e avete tagliato via tutta una fase di conoscenza in cui trovare punti in comune o meno. Tua moglie l'hai sposata dopo le prime tre scopate? Non credo...
Lei ti ha detto un pensiero ante-te, anche [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] che è una single con figli ha espresso gli stessi pensieri nel forum. Tutte le donne sposate che sono separate con figli dicono questo, perchè ripartono da zero e al primo posto mettono i figli e il loro benessere. 
Ma avere uno che va e viene per casa, passata la fase di "innamoramento", "nuvoletta", onda emotiva, non so quanto potrà rientrare nella parola benessere.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si,appunto, come fa a gestire una relazione senza tirarlo in casa? I bimbi richiedono tempo


E' solo necessita di trovare un letto per ora. A meno che non gli vada bene il motel o una macchina.




Nocciola ha detto:


> E' libera. Da impegnata non sai se può tradire o no


Se deciderà di andare con lui essere fedele a lui sarà un grandissimo errore. Lui è con la moglie, perchè lei dovrebbe vederlo come suo uomo???
Occhio che è proprio qui la questione. Lei dovrebbe trombare a destra e sinistra, come lui fa con la moglie, mica legarsi a lui e aspettarlo quando lui può liberarsi. Potrebbe averne 3/4 di uomini sposati, perchè solo uno?
Tanto di uomini sposati che cercano un amante per sesso è pieno. Perchè una single dovrebbe volerne solo uno?



Diletta ha detto:


> Sul consiglio che gli hai dato sai qual è il problema?
> Che quando lui decide che basta, lei potrebbe non essere d'accordo...
> E dopo, ci pensi che ansia per tutte le telefonate a cui risponde la moglie?!


Com'era il proverbio? _Chi tanto sale velocemente sovente cade precipitevolissimevolmente_


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> Poveri uomini stuprati


Ci avrei giurato che mi evidenziavi il verbo 'appartenere'!!!:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se deciderà di andare con lui essere fedele a lui sarà un grandissimo errore. Lui è con la moglie, perchè lei dovrebbe vederlo come suo uomo???
> Occhio che è proprio qui la questione. Lei dovrebbe trombare a destra e sinistra, come lui fa con la moglie, mica legarsi a lui e aspettarlo quando lui può liberarsi. Potrebbe averne 3/4 di uomini sposati, perchè solo uno?
> Tanto di uomini sposati che cercano un amante per sesso è pieno. Perchè una single dovrebbe volerne solo uno?


Non mi sono spiegata
Mi riferivo a quel che ha scritto [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION]. 
Se diventasse la sua compagna ufficiale non è detto che non gli sarebbe fedele

Allo stato attuale certo che lei è libera di fare ciò che vuole, ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata
> Mi riferivo a quel che ha scritto @_Eagle72_.
> Se diventasse la sua compagna ufficiale non è detto che non gli sarebbe fedele
> 
> Allo stato attuale certo che *lei è libera di fare ciò che vuole, ci mancherebbe altro*


Sì, di sicuro!
(ironico)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, di sicuro!
> (ironico)


In che senso?


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm. Per me però è un po' diverso.

Non vorrei nemmeno quello che va e che viene da casa mia. Cioè quello che la piglia più o meno per il motel, solo che ancora più a buon mercato. Quello che dico e' che vorrei un uomo che frequenti casa mia, alla luce del sole, e non certo perché è l'alternativa al motel. Ma con il pensiero di entrare a casa mia. Non so se mi spiego. Poi i fatti magari sono gli stessi  (tipo che si scopa una volta alla settimana). E'... Non so come dire. E' il rapporto, che ha altri limiti, ma non quei limiti. A volte tu parlasti del  "noi". Ecco: senza pensare a chissà cosa, non mi voglio sentire fuori luogo se gli propongo un gelato sotto casa sua, dopo che magari a casa sua siamo passati per i più svariati motivi. Oppure magari dopo  una telefonata senza preavviso. E' proprio la mente ad aprirsi ad altro.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata
> Mi riferivo a quel che ha scritto @_Eagle72_.
> Se diventasse la sua compagna ufficiale non è detto che non gli sarebbe fedele
> 
> Allo stato attuale certo che lei è libera di fare ciò che vuole, ci mancherebbe altro


Macchè, sarebbe lui a non essere fedele a lei.

E' una relazione sull'onda di un'emozione. Non ha alcuna parte razionale ancora.

O meglio parte con questa parte razionale. Lei che si dice che non vuole uomini in casa per via dei figli, e allora avere questo che sta metà e metà si racconta che va bene.
E magari così sarà. Per un po'.

Lui ha trovato l'amante ideale: vieni e vai quando ti pare (più o meno è questo). Quanti visitatori silenti del forum leggendo avran detto "_eh cribbio che fortuna, capitasse a me!_". E magari sarà così. Per un po'.

In genere la fase di "innamoramento" dura 6 mesi. Tra 6 mesi cosa accadrà?

A me sembra evidente che la cosa sarà fatta. Renderei esplicita la durata.
Facciamo i finti innamorati adolescenti per 6 mesi e tra 6 mesi finisce. Ci aggiorniamo.
A te va ancora bene? A te anche? Ok tra altri 6 mesi ci aggiorniamo.

Il punto in cui si troverò [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] nel grafico di prima sarà proporzionale al rapporto con sua moglie e quello dell'altra.
Visto che le cose per lui van in modo più o meno statico da anni possiamo presupporre che tra 6 mesi la linea del rapporto tra lui e la moglie sarà invariata. Un'ondina che va su e giù di poco, ma sempre uguale. Sicura.
Nel momento che l'altra attacca a provare a capire cosa vuol far lui, o anche solo se gli chiede di vederlo più spesso, per lui sarà una rottura di balls che lo porterà sempre più verso il basso nel grafico. 
Adesso lui si dice "Perchè no?" ma un domani potrebbe dirsi "Ma chi me lo fa fare? Una che rompe ce l'ho già a casa".


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Macchè, sarebbe lui a non essere fedele a lei.
> 
> E' una relazione sull'onda di un'emozione. Non ha alcuna parte razionale ancora.
> 
> ...


Esistono anche donne che non "rompono"
Mi lascia perplessa l'età in effetti, questo si
lui deve essere chiaro con lei, dopodichè tutti i film che si fa lei non sono di sua responsabilità
Essendo lei single deve sperare di non stare con una psicopatica e di non avere conigli in casa (il riferimento ad Attrazione Fatale mi piace sempre molto )


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Macchè, sarebbe lui a non essere fedele a lei.
> 
> E' una relazione sull'onda di un'emozione. Non ha alcuna parte razionale ancora.
> 
> ...


Ma è tutto il rapporto che è sempre in dipendenza dal rapporto principale.
La moglie sospetta? Ci si lascia.
Tu ti senti stanco per la doppia vita? Ci si lascia.
Io ti faccio pressioni? Ci si lascia.
Senti ad un tratto la rinata vocazione alla fedeltà? Ci si lascia.

Cioè. Il lasciarsi vale sempre per tutti. E' che di solito non dipende da altre coppie. Ecco perché e' una bolla.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uhm. Per me però è un po' diverso.
> 
> Non vorrei nemmeno quello che va e che viene da casa mia. Cioè quello che la piglia più o meno per il motel, solo che ancora più a buon mercato. Quello che dico e' che vorrei un uomo che frequenti casa mia, alla luce del sole, e non certo perché è l'alternativa al motel. Ma con il pensiero di entrare a casa mia. Non so se mi spiego. Poi i fatti magari sono gli stessi  (tipo che si scopa una volta alla settimana). E'... Non so come dire. E' il rapporto, che ha altri limiti, ma non quei limiti. A volte tu parlasti del  "noi". Ecco: senza pensare a chissà cosa, non mi voglio sentire fuori luogo se gli propongo un gelato sotto casa sua, dopo che magari a casa sua siamo passati per i più svariati motivi. Oppure magari dopo  una telefonata senza preavviso. E' proprio la mente ad aprirsi ad altro.



E' chiaro Foglia, cerchi una relazione sana nella coscienza di cosa è tossico. E per me hai piena ragione.
Forse questa donna non ha la coscienza che si sta infilando in qualcosa di tossico (devo dire che neppure lo avevo chiaro invece ora sta diventano sempre più come una qualcosa di matematico). Magari se è sola da tempo, se non ha avuto modo di incontrare mai nessuno che le piaccia, se è attacca alla canna del gas, o mille altri ipotesi si trova a vivere questo credendo di poterlo gestire. E magari così sarà per lei e lui. Glielo auguro. 
Ma leggendo l'Alert mi si alza.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> Poveri uomini stuprati


ammettilo che Diletta ti mancava


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma è tutto il rapporto che è sempre in dipendenza dal rapporto principale.
> La moglie sospetta? Ci si lascia.
> Tu ti senti stanco per la doppia vita? Ci si lascia.
> Io ti faccio pressioni? Ci si lascia.
> ...


Esatto. Ma posso anche dirti che se lui si fa prendere poi tutto quello che potrà darti "di più" sarà pure quello relazionato alla moglie. 
Tipo andare in un ristorante insieme è sempre a rischio di essere visti da qualcuno che conosce anche la moglie. Passare una domenica insieme è sempre a rischio perchè levi tempo alla moglie.
Tutto in realtà gira intorno alla moglie dalla A alla Z.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esistono anche donne che non "rompono"
> Mi lascia perplessa l'età in effetti, questo si
> lui deve essere chiaro con lei, dopodichè tutti i film che si fa lei non sono di sua responsabilità
> Essendo lei single deve sperare di non stare con una psicopatica e di non avere conigli in casa (il riferimento ad Attrazione Fatale mi piace sempre molto )


Guarda io tendenzialmente non rompo, ma se tu mi cerchi da mattina a sera ogni giorno per 3 mesi, poi rompo eccome.
Se tu mi fai capire che vuoi stare con me e vuoi che io sia sempre per te, io chiedo.
Perchè se sono single non vivo per farti da dama di compagnia quando ti pare, e se mi stai col fiato sul collo, quando mi capita un problema di qualsiasi tipo e siamo in contatto continuo mi verrà naturale raccontartelo. Se vedo dall'altra parte un "come mi dispiace, dai auguri", vado al bar, mi prendo il primo che trovo e ci trombo uguale.
A una single Nocciola non serve avere un contatto continuo con un unico uomo, se lo fa, se ti da unicità, c'è un valore di lei nel fare questo.

Quello che trovo poco normale è che lei sia partita in quarta e sia già a 80. Non dovrebbe avere motivo di starci.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Esatto. Ma posso anche dirti che se lui si fa prendere poi tutto quello che potrà darti "di più" sarà pure quello relazionato alla moglie.
> Tipo andare in un ristorante insieme è sempre a rischio di essere visti da qualcuno che conosce anche la moglie. Passare una domenica insieme è sempre a rischio perchè levi tempo alla moglie.
> Tutto in realtà gira intorno alla moglie dalla A alla Z.


Più che alla moglie, secondo me gira intorno alla coppia ufficiale.
Come e' anche giusto che sia.
Come per me sono prioritarie altre cose  (mio figlio in primis). Solo che un figlio non è in nessuna diretta antitesi con la relazione, mentre moglie e amante sono "complementari" solo per la parte che ha entrambi. C'è poco da girarci intorno.

Poi... Al mondo c'è di tutto. Io uno che vivesse con insofferenza il mio essere madre lo manderei a spigolare. E preferirei uno che chiaramente mi dicesse che non vuole le briciole di tempo che gli posso effettivamente dare. Però apertamente alla luce del sole.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda io tendenzialmente non rompo, ma se tu mi cerchi da mattina a sera ogni giorno per 3 mesi, poi rompo eccome.
> *Se tu mi fai capire che vuoi stare con me e vuoi che io sia sempre per te, io chiedo.*
> Perchè se sono single non vivo per farti da dama di compagnia quando ti pare, e se mi stai col fiato sul collo, quando mi capita un problema di qualsiasi tipo e siamo in contatto continuo mi verrà naturale raccontartelo. Se vedo dall'altra parte un "come mi dispiace, dai auguri", vado al bar, mi prendo il primo che trovo e ci trombo uguale.
> A una single Nocciola non serve avere un contatto continuo con un unico uomo, se lo fa, se ti da unicità, c'è un valore di lei nel fare questo.
> ...


Il grassetto non mi sembra che è quello che sta avvenendo. Per me è fondamentale in ogni rapporto la chiarezza e se non c'è faccio domande.
Se la situazione si modifica per me o per te per me è fondamentale che se ne parli
Fatto questo uno mi può cercare da mattina a sera perchè gli fa piacere ma aver chiaro lui e io quali sono i limiti del rapporto
E' quando manca la chiarezza che nascono i problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dai, già a te uno che ti fa la parte di corteggiarti romanticamente e poi cambia idea e poi la ricambia ti avrebbe fatto cascare le gonadi .... se poi nonostante questo lo si volesse lo stesso anteponendo un “se non posso averti per la vita...almeno a rate si....”
> io il tubo attaccato alla cucina lo vedo aperto


La donna è giovane, però è sola con figli. Sa che finché non crescono fa fatica a trovare uomini liberi disponibili.
Nel frattempo evita la clausura.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il grassetto non mi sembra che è quello che sta avvenendo. Per me è fondamentale in ogni rapporto la chiarezza e se non c'è faccio domande.
> Se la situazione si modifica per me o per te per me è fondamentale che se ne parli
> Fatto questo uno mi può cercare da mattina a sera perchè gli fa piacere ma aver chiaro lui e io quali sono i limiti del rapporto
> E' quando manca la chiarezza che nascono i problemi.


E' vero, ma non credo che Kid cerchi una zoccola che va a scopare con altri. Altrimenti tanto varrebbe pagare una prostituta. E se gli piace stare con lei nel tempo avrà paura che se la lascia sola possa allontanarsi, perchè l'unica cosa che può mettere in sto rapporto, a parte il vedersi ogni tanto, sono tanti tanti tanti messaggini :inlove:
Il resto è collegato a quanto ha scritto [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] (che riquoto) sopra il tuo post.


----------



## Moni (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> Poveri uomini stuprati


Mi Tocca quotarti


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 13823
> 
> Scusate la schifezza, ma l'ho fatto in due secondi.
> Quella in nero è una relazione normale. Quella in rosso...
> ...


Ma si vive quello che si può e che si pensa faccia stare meglio.
Non sempre si può (e si vuole) puntare a una relazione stabile.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' vero, ma non credo che Kid cerchi una zoccola che va a scopare con altri. Altrimenti tanto varrebbe pagare una prostituta. E se gli piace stare con lei nel tempo avrà paura che se la lascia sola possa allontanarsi, perchè l'unica cosa che può mettere in sto rapporto, a parte il vedersi ogni tanto, sono tanti tanti tanti messaggini :inlove:
> Il resto è collegato a quanto ha scritto @_Foglia_ (che riquoto) sopra il tuo post.


Una zoccola?
Scusa [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] ha rapporti con la moglie e lei non può se vuole averne con chi vuole
Si deve mantenere illibata per lui?
Sarebbe già stare in un rapporto completamente sbilanciato che non accetterei
La scelta di restarti "fedele" deve essere mia, ma che tu scopi con tua moglie e chiedi a me esclusività è a dir poco incomprensibile


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Mi Tocca quotarti


So quanto ti costa


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si vive quello che si può e che si pensa faccia stare meglio.
> Non sempre si può (e si vuole) puntare a una relazione stabile.


Non è però la stabilità, almeno non lo sarebbe per me.
Non so come dirlo.
Non cerco una persona  "stabile", nel senso che deve esserci nei secoli dei secoli.
Cerco una persona che (anche solo per un mese) sia in un certo tipo di rapporto  "per" me (inteso mio tramite). Non  "per" la moglie, "per" me, magari anche"per" Tizia. Eccetera. Si metta in quel tipo di relazione mio tramite. Per un solo mese, anche.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una zoccola?
> Scusa @_Kid_ ha rapporti con la moglie e lei non può se vuole averne con chi vuole
> Si deve mantenere illibata per lui?
> Sarebbe già stare in un rapporto completamente sbilanciato che non accetterei
> La scelta di restarti "fedele" deve essere mia, ma che tu scopi con tua moglie e chiedi a me esclusività è a dir poco incomprensibile


Lei ha qualche rapporto occasionale con un'altra persona, anche se mi ha chiesto se mi dava fastidio. 

Così fughiamo i dubbi.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tanto so tutte uguali......così sentii una volta fuori un bar da un vecchietto...e alla fine c è un fondo di verità...le dinamiche i litigi di coppia secondo me quelli sono. Non so voi..ma a trenta anni intorno a me tutte belle coppie solide in odor di matrimonio...poi tutti con i primi figli...poi i secondi...e chi come noi pure tre....poi a 40 anni i primi scriccholii...le corna ..e ora separazioni  o convivenze con naso turato....siccome dubito si tratti di un virus penso sia la naturale evoluzione delle coppie..decidere di cambiar partner è anche un po un illusione di un mondo migliore. Quanti dopo esser ripartiti dopo un matrimonio sono realmente felici del nuovo rapporto...ma un rapporto che deve essere di almeno dieci anni ...perché i primi anni troppo facile... guardiamo i nostri nonni..chissa quante mareggiate hanno attraversato....per me oggi siamo troppo inclini all'usa e getta..al non saper soffrire...all' avere tutto ....Meglio cambiare partner che affrontare problematiche, tradimenti.



Ieri sera su Sky ho visto una storia allucinante. Vera.
Una signora di 50 anni morta, pochi giorni prima aveva minacciato il marito  che la tradiva, con una loro colleg, di buttarlo fuori da casa, il marito era un primario e benestante,  lei figlia  di un facoltoso agricoltore francese. 
Il suocero da subito sospetto' del genero, troppi strani i fatti, gli impedì di vedere la camera dove era morto,  gli aveva fatto una flebo  e soprattutto cremata,  contro il parere dei genitori.

Inoltre il genero che era già divorziato dalla prima moglie, poco dopo si era portato l'amante  in casa, casa del suocero e di fronte e casa sua. 
Dopo due anni la pazienza si e' esaurito, e una mattina vedendolo fare in colazione in giardino, nella sua casa, con la nuova amante, e' uscito di casa e gli ha sparato, due colpi ma mortali.  Poi finalmente si e' sentito libero, dopo 2 anni.

Al processo fu condannato a dieci anni  ed avendone gia' 88  morì dopo pochi mesi prima del secondo processo, nel 2017, sfortunato perche' da noi, vedi Logli o Ciontoli,  minimo minimo avrebbero aspettato la cassazione ad arrestarlo, ma il tutto per dire che continuare a cambiare  partner  non  sempre porta felicita' e serenita'. Quel primario di donne ne aveva avute ed anche troppe. Ed aveva un figlio dalla prima moglie. La seconda, uccisa,  era la sua amante pure lei.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ne conosco diverse,di single, che dietro all'affermazione di non volersi impegnare già si facevano i castelli in aria.
> Dopo 3 mesi volevano chiarimenti


Con un uomo sposato è un po' folle come pretesa.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una 40 enne che si adatta, ma.....
> Sola con prole, il desiderio di avere qualcuno con cui condividere il quotidiano secondo me c'è eccome


Un single.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lei ha qualche rapporto occasionale con un'altra persona, anche se mi ha chiesto se mi dava fastidio.
> 
> Così fughiamo i dubbi.


Per cui rapporto chiaro per entrambi
boh mi fai più paura tu di lei (per come ti ho letto in questi anni e per quel poco che ti conosco)
Piedi per terra e vedi che succede


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lei ne ha 31.


Pericolo.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2019)

Non funziona la modifica dei messaggi, per correggere errori.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Va con mariti e padri di famiglia...chissa come deve essere bello se diventa la tua compagna definitiva...(si provoco)


Pericolo bis.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lei ha qualche rapporto occasionale con un'altra persona, anche se mi ha chiesto se mi dava fastidio.
> 
> Così fughiamo i dubbi.


Ma non deve proprio rendertene conto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Normale?
> Dopo due settimana e una scopata?


Ma davvero vedere tutte queste strategie immaginando che lei sia intenzionata ad assicurarsi kid mi sembra troppo, oltretutto di kid ne ha già due.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata
> Mi riferivo a quel che ha scritto [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION].
> Se diventasse la sua compagna ufficiale non è detto che non gli sarebbe fedele
> 
> Allo stato attuale certo che lei è libera di fare ciò che vuole, ci mancherebbe altro


È proprio dalla libertà di azione che si comptende la persona. 
Io da single  non andrei mai con una sposata con l'intenzione di farle mollare il marito.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non deve proprio rendertene conto.


Io non glie lo avevo chiesto, anche se immaginavo che una bella ragazza non vivesse di soli sogni.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È proprio dalla libertà di azione che si comptende la persona.
> Io da singke non andrei mai con una sposata con l'intenzione di farle mollare il marito.


Mah... mai dire mai. Non sarei così assolutista.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La donna è giovane, però è sola con figli. Sa che finché non crescono fa fatica a trovare uomini liberi disponibili.
> Nel frattempo evita la clausura.


Dipende. 
Se è attraente e non cerca l'impossibile li trova.
Ho esempi.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lei ha qualche rapporto occasionale con un'altra persona, anche se mi ha chiesto se mi dava fastidio.
> 
> Così fughiamo i dubbi.


Pericolo ter.


----------



## disincantata (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E niente, naturalmente ho ricambiato idea... il problema è che adesso la sto pure vivendo bene. E lei mi ha ufficialmente detto che non le importa se non lascerò mai mia moglie, le basta stare con me quando possibile. Devo ammettere che la sua visione del sesso è molto simile alla mia, quindi intesa a 1000. Mi sto convincendo che va bene così. :unhappy:



Sti  attento, diceva le stessa cosa la piccolina a mio marito, poi dopo 5 anni lei mi ha telefonato!!!! Uguale uguale, ed era stata lei fin dall'inizio a perdere la testa.  Dipende da cosa hai da perdere se tua moglie lo scoprisse.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> L'ho già detto: vorrei ma non posso. Non posso economicamente, non posso perchè so che mia moglie mi farebbe la guerra.


Ma che vendicative queste mogli


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul consiglio che gli hai dato sai qual è il problema?
> Che quando lui decide che basta, lei potrebbe non essere d'accordo...
> E dopo, ci pensi che ansia per tutte le telefonate a cui risponde la moglie?!


E l’amante facocera


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

E Kid, povero bimbo, rovinato da due arpie


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E l’amante facocera


  Cosa vi abbiano fatto i poveri facoceri per considerarli gli esseri più abbietti della fauna africana un giorno me lo spiegherete.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che vendicative queste mogli


Questo indipentemente dalla ragione eh... mi lascerebbe in mutande anche se lo avesse lei l'amante.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E Kid, povero bimbo, rovinato da due arpie


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo indipentemente dalla ragione eh... mi lascerebbe in mutande anche se lo avesse lei l'amante.


  Ma come fai a vivere con una spada di Damocle così sulla testa? Da come la descrivi sei succube delle su ereazioni. Se tu fossi una donna ti avrebbero già consigliato in molti di lasciarla....


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come fai a vivere con una spada di Damocle così sulla testa? Da come la descrivi sei succube delle su ereazioni. Se tu fossi una donna ti avrebbero già consigliato in molti di lasciarla....


Io non ho ancora capito quali sarebbero gli elementi  CONCRETI da cui derivano tutte queste sue paure.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ieri sera su Sky ho visto una storia allucinante. Vera.
> Una signora di 50 anni morta, pochi giorni prima aveva minacciato il marito  che la tradiva, con una loro colleg, di buttarlo fuori da casa, il marito era un primario e benestante,  lei figlia  di un facoltoso agricoltore francese.
> Il suocero da subito sospetto' del genero, troppi strani i fatti, gli impedì di vedere la camera dove era morto,  gli aveva fatto una flebo  e soprattutto cremata,  contro il parere dei genitori.
> 
> ...




Però l’epilogo criminale era quello che mancava in questa visione apocalittica.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Questo thread è allucinante per la visione che è uscita e il povero Kid non c’entra nulla, è stato solo un pretesto per discutere.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo thread è allucinante per la visione che è uscita e il povero Kid non c’entra nulla, è stato solo un pretesto per discutere.


E' uscita una bella  "fetta" di noi? 

Spiegalo meglio, se ti va.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' uscita una bella  "fetta" di noi?
> 
> Spiegalo meglio, se ti va.


Tu no.
Ma tu sei potenzialmente in quella posizione e la eviti.

Qui è venuto fuori che le mogli sono carogne e distruggono i mariti se si separano. Le amanti single vogliono accaparrarsi il maschio che appartiene a un’altra e applicano strategie, occultando la loro intenzione di trasformarli in loro mariti, fingendo indifferenza per la relazione stabile. Questo se sono fedeli all’amante, se non lo sono, sono
 zoccole. Sono zoccole da cui l’uomo si deve difendere perché lui può scopare moglie e amante, ma lei donna è.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... mai dire mai. Non sarei così assolutista.


Ricapitoliamo: la conosci da due settimane. Ha 31 anni, due figli e scopa anche con un altro oltre a te, se ho capito bene?
Io direi di vivere questa cosa giorno per giorno.


----------



## Rosarose (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu no.
> Ma tu sei potenzialmente in quella posizione e la eviti.
> 
> Qui è venuto fuori che le mogli sono carogne e distruggono i mariti se si separano. Le amanti single vogliono accaparrarsi il maschio che appartiene a un’altra e applicano strategie, occultando la loro intenzione di trasformarli in loro mariti, fingendo indifferenza per la relazione stabile. Questo se sono fedeli all’amante, se non lo sono, sono
> zoccole. Sono zoccole da cui l’uomo si deve difendere perché lui può scopare moglie e amante, ma lei donna è.


Quoto!!


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Con un uomo sposato è un po' folle come pretesa.


sembra che non si voglia capire che ci sono donne intenzionate a scalzare la legittima 
Va presa in considerazione questa cosa, e anche molto seriamente.
A meno che si cerchi una scusa per far saltare tutto


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu no.
> Ma tu sei potenzialmente in quella posizione e la eviti.
> 
> Qui è venuto fuori che le mogli sono carogne e distruggono i mariti se si separano. Le amanti single vogliono accaparrarsi il maschio che appartiene a un’altra e applicano strategie, occultando la loro intenzione di trasformarli in loro mariti, fingendo indifferenza per la relazione stabile. Questo se sono fedeli all’amante, se non lo sono, sono
> zoccole. Sono zoccole da cui l’uomo si deve difendere perché lui può scopare moglie e amante, ma lei donna è.



Il problema è quando ti innamori -da single- al punto di vedere la tua fedeltà come un dovere, e la sua infedeltà come atto quasi dovuto.
Mi convinco sempre più che la bolla e' tale quando ognuno ha la propria.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sembra che non si voglia capire che ci sono donne intenzionate a scalzare la legittima
> Va presa in considerazione questa cosa, e anche molto seriamente.
> A meno che si cerchi una scusa per far saltare tutto


Non credo che nessuno voglia  "scalzare". Credo piuttosto che ciascuno voglia di più per sé.


----------



## Moni (6 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> So quanto ti costa


 
No dai non è proprio così giuro!


----------



## Lucbri (6 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo: la conosci da due settimane. Ha 31 anni, due figli e scopa anche con un altro oltre a te, se ho capito bene?
> Io direi di vivere questa cosa giorno per giorno.


Sono d'accordo anche io.
Vivi questa storia nel modo più sereno se stai bene con lei. 
Poi vedrai con il tempo come si evolve la storia


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu no.
> Ma tu sei potenzialmente in quella posizione e la eviti.
> 
> *Qui è venuto fuori che le mogli sono carogne e distruggono i mariti se si separano*. Le amanti single vogliono accaparrarsi il maschio che appartiene a un’altra e applicano strategie, occultando la loro intenzione di trasformarli in loro mariti, fingendo indifferenza per la relazione stabile. Questo se sono fedeli all’amante, se non lo sono, sono
> zoccole. Sono zoccole da cui l’uomo si deve difendere perché lui può scopare moglie e amante, ma lei donna è.


Guarda che questo non è uscito dagli altri, lo ha detto lui. 
Tra le righe si possono leggere tante cose, si può pensare che sia come lui la descrive, di può assumere che sia una scusa per rimanere nell' immobilismo, si può pensare che lui sopravvaluti le reazioni per timore.
Assumendo che sia vero quello che pensa (e nessuno conosce la moglie meglio di lui) Il vero problema è che in qualsiasi rapporto non si può rimanere dentro perchè costretti, per paura.
E questo è uno snodo focale della faccenda, non un dettaglio da poco.
Se Kid fosse una donna, ed avesse paura per le reazioni del marito alla separazione, ignoreremmo la cosa come hanno fatto la quasi totalità degli utenti? Sorvoleremmo? Ci concentreremmo sul presunto facocero?
Meditate cavolo!


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si vive quello che si può e che si pensa faccia stare meglio.
> Non sempre si può (e si vuole) puntare a una relazione stabile.


Si è vero. Ma non fa parte della natura animale (la ricerca di non stabilità intendo, non necessariamente di rapporto). 
Già si entra nei deliri della cattività. (_Secondo me_).




Nocciola ha detto:


> Una zoccola?
> Scusa @_Kid_ ha rapporti con la moglie e lei non può se vuole averne con chi vuole
> Si deve mantenere illibata per lui?
> Sarebbe già stare in un rapporto completamente sbilanciato che non accetterei
> La scelta di restarti "fedele" deve essere mia, ma che tu scopi con tua  moglie e chiedi a me esclusività è a dir poco incomprensibile


Nocciola mi hai fraintesa. Io dicevo l'esatto contrario.
Ma se ha due figli, a meno di non cercarsi gente in rete o di non avere già rapporti aperti in precedenza, non credo abbia tutto sto tempo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però l’epilogo criminale era quello che mancava in questa visione apocalittica.


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che questo non è uscito dagli altri, lo ha detto lui.
> Tra le righe si possono leggere tante cose, si può pensare che sia come lui la descrive, di può assumere che sia una scusa per rimanere nell' immobilismo, si può pensare che lui sopravvaluti le reazioni per timore.
> Assumendo che sia vero quello che pensa (e nessuno conosce la moglie meglio di lui) Il vero problema è che in qualsiasi rapporto non si può rimanere dentro perchè costretti, per *paura*.
> E questo è uno snodo focale della faccenda, non un dettaglio da poco.
> ...


Però lui ha paura di ridurre il tenore di vita, mica di essere ammazzato.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu no.
> Ma tu sei potenzialmente in quella posizione e la eviti.
> 
> Qui è venuto fuori che le mogli sono carogne e distruggono i mariti se si separano. Le amanti single vogliono accaparrarsi il maschio che appartiene a un’altra e applicano strategie, occultando la loro intenzione di trasformarli in loro mariti, fingendo indifferenza per la relazione stabile. Questo se sono fedeli all’amante, se non lo sono, sono
> zoccole. Sono zoccole da cui l’uomo si deve difendere perché lui può scopare moglie e amante, ma lei donna è.


Per quanto affermato da me non volevo dire che c'è strategia. Anzi per me non c'è nessuna strategia proprio perchè il tutto viaggia sull'emotività (non sulla logica, dove vengono applicate strategie).
Il termine "zoccola" mettilo pure come eccesso, ma tu se conosci una che sta con 4/5 uomini come la chiami??? Poi può essere la persona migliore del mondo. Io non ho neppure niente contro un pornostar che gli va di stare con 30 uomini in fila, ma nella nostra cultura un mucchio di gente andrebbe a definirle in un certo modo. Poi possiamo anche fare finta di vivere "avanti" e poi usciamo e c'è la signora Pina e la sua amica Greta che stan lì a farfugliare perchè te hai la minigonna un attimo più corta.



Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è quando ti innamori -da single- al  punto di vedere la tua fedeltà come un dovere, e la sua infedeltà come  atto quasi dovuto.
> Mi convinco sempre più che la bolla e' tale quando ognuno ha la propria.


Se ti innamori -da single- non è che la fedeltà la vedi come un dovere. Ti viene naturale esserlo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per quanto affermato da me non volevo dire che c'è strategia. Anzi per me non c'è nessuna strategia proprio perchè il tutto viaggia sull'emotività (non sulla logica, dove vengono applicate strategie).
> Il termine "zoccola" mettilo pure come eccesso, ma tu se conosci una che sta con *4*/*5* *uomini* come la chiami??? Poi può essere la persona migliore del mondo. Io non ho neppure niente contro un pornostar che gli va di stare con 30 uomini in fila, ma nella nostra cultura un mucchio di gente andrebbe a definirle in un certo modo. Poi possiamo anche fare finta di vivere "avanti" e poi usciamo e c'è la signora Pina e la sua amica Greta che stan lì a farfugliare perchè te hai la minigonna un attimo più corta.
> 
> 
> ...


Chissà cosa diranno le mie vicine con tutti quelli che mi sono venuti a prendere. E pure donne! :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però lui ha paura di ridurre il tenore di vita, mica di essere ammazzato.


Non mi sembra abbia specificato nel dettaglio in cosa consista la sua paura ma io ho capito che qualcosa riguardava anche i figli..... In ogni caso cosa tema non sposta di un millimetro il problema. Se la sua paura è fondata, e ripeto, non una scusa per immobilizzarsi, non si pùo vivere con una persona nel timore e nella minaccia, qualsiasi essa sia. Vi invito ancora una volta a ragionare con i generi invertiti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non mi sembra abbia specificato nel dettaglio in cosa consista la sua paura ma io ho capito che qualcosa riguardava anche i figli..... In ogni caso cosa tema non sposta di un millimetro il problema. Se la sua paura è fondata, e ripeto, non una scusa per immobilizzarsi, non si pùo vivere con una persona nel timore e nella minaccia, qualsiasi essa sia. Vi invito ancora una volta a ragionare con i generi invertiti.


Kid è qui da anni e anni...


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà cosa diranno le mie vicine con tutti quelli che mi sono venuti a prendere. E pure donne! :rotfl:


[video=youtube_share;x6KdXkbZzqw]https://youtu.be/x6KdXkbZzqw[/video]

Minuto 3 circa. Senti cosa dicono? Non è l'esempio tipo ma...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;x6KdXkbZzqw]https://youtu.be/x6KdXkbZzqw[/video]
> 
> Minuto 3 circa. Senti cosa dicono? Non è l'esempio tipo ma...


Non lo guardo. Né Sara Tommasi, né il pubblico di quelle discoteche li farei assurgere a guardiani della pubblica moralità.


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Kid è qui da anni e anni...


Ah ok cioè conosci il tuo pollo....


----------



## spleen (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo guardo. Né Sara Tommasi, né il pubblico di quelle discoteche li farei assurgere a guardiani della pubblica moralità.


Quelli che vanno lì per guardarla e per darle della troia dopo? Ah be, è molto rassicurante riuscire ad incanalare le donne dentro uno stereotipo....


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo guardo. Né Sara Tommasi, né il pubblico di quelle discoteche li farei assurgere a guardiani della pubblica moralità.


Brunetta quei giovani fan parte del popolo italiano. 
Se tu vivi in un mondo di persone che non giudicano e non guardano con un certo occhio (non sto dicendo che lo sei tu ma se non le vedi) son contenta per te.
Eppure credo che una qualsiasi donna che venisse qui dichiarando di avere una relazione con uomo e al contempo si dichiarasse promiscua sarebbe subito classata in X modo. 
E' solo questione di non essere ipocriti.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta quei giovani fan parte del popolo italiano.
> Se tu vivi in un mondo di persone che non giudicano e non guardano con un certo occhio (non sto dicendo che lo sei tu ma se non le vedi) son contenta per te.
> Eppure credo che una qualsiasi donna che venisse qui dichiarando di avere una relazione con uomo e al contempo si dichiarasse promiscua sarebbe subito classata in X modo.
> E' solo questione di non essere ipocriti.


Ma cosa dici?
Qui è passato di tutto.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?
> Qui è passato di tutto.


Non mi riferivo al forum. Tu dimmi su 10 donne e uomini quanti sapendo che una donna ha rapporti con 4, 5 uomini si fermerebbero dal formulare almeno un primo giudizio, seppure parziale, su di lei in base solo a questo fatto.
Se vuoi parlare del forum nel tuo topic sulla dipendenza sessuale si evince dal messaggio di Ginevra che le donne che van con Corona sono simili a lui.
Non è un giudizio questo?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo al forum. Tu dimmi su 10 donne e uomini quanti sapendo che una donna ha rapporti con 4, 5 uomini si fermerebbero dal formulare almeno un primo giudizio, seppure parziale, su di lei in base solo a questo fatto.
> Se vuoi parlare del forum nel tuo topic sulla dipendenza sessuale si evince dal messaggio di Ginevra che le donne che van con Corona sono simili a lui.
> Non è un giudizio questo?


Quello con chi si accompagna con Corona è un giudizio non sessista e più sulla inconsistenza della persona che sul comportamento sessuale.
Io selezionerò le mie frequentazioni, ma non ho mai sentito giudizi di quel tipo. Io li ho usati come ricerca del senso della definizione del termine zoccola. 
Più che altro penserei a persone, uomini o donne, con problemi relazionali più che con comportamento immorale.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello con chi si accompagna con Corona è un giudizio non sessista e più sulla inconsistenza della persona che sul comportamento sessuale.
> Io selezionerò le mie frequentazioni, ma non ho mai sentito giudizi di quel tipo. Io li ho usati come ricerca del senso della definizione del termine zoccola.
> Più che altro penserei a persone, uomini o donne, con problemi relazionali più che con comportamento immorale.


Ok ma non puoi selezionare tutte le persone nell'arco di una vita. Colleghi di lavoro, conoscenti...
Ti dirò neppure io ho mai sentito giudizi di quel tipo, ma più che altro non ho mai sentito una donna dire apertamente che frequenta e ha rapporti con diversi uomini (se non chiusi ad una determinata cerchia) perchè sa che andrebbe incontro a giudizi di quel tipo. 
Ho letto qui di siti di scambisti (non li ho mai visti di persona) dove persone pubblicano le loro foto nude con la testa tagliata. Secondo te perchè tagliano la testa se non per il giudizio a cui altrimenti andrebbero incontro?

Detto questo non volevo esprimere un giudizio monolitico personale con l'uso del termine "zoccola". Ho solo applicato un termine comune. Spero di essermi riuscita a spiegare un poco.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa hai da perdere se tua moglie lo scoprisse.


Tranquilla..tanti difetti ma almeno, a quanto dice kid, pare che sia una molto accomodante


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Riassumendo..kid dopo aver tradito sei stato pagato con pari moneta e anche peggio. Ora dopo tanta fatica per salvare matrimonio ti impelaghi in una storia con una, ti senti ''innamorato'' anche se la conosci da poco e lei nel frattempo scopa anche con un altro e hai una paura fottuta di tua moglie notoriamente grande vendicativa. In tutto ciò adori i tuoi figli e mai vorresti farli soffrire. Buonanotte


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non credo che nessuno voglia  "scalzare". Credo piuttosto che ciascuno voglia di più per sé.


 è ma mica è indolore questo desiderio. Soprattutto se il lui è sposato e racconta all'amante lo stato di infelicità in cui vive.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Riassumendo..kid dopo aver tradito sei stato pagato con pari moneta e anche peggio. Ora dopo tanta fatica per salvare matrimonio ti impelaghi in una storia con una, ti senti ''innamorato'' anche se la conosci da poco e lei nel frattempo scopa anche con un altro e hai una paura fottuta di tua moglie notoriamente grande vendicativa. In tutto ciò adori i tuoi figli e mai vorresti farli soffrire. Buonanotte


 quando si è leggermente confusi


----------



## Kid (7 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Riassumendo..kid dopo aver tradito sei stato pagato con pari moneta e anche peggio. Ora dopo tanta fatica per salvare matrimonio ti impelaghi in una storia con una, ti senti ''innamorato'' anche se la conosci da poco e lei nel frattempo scopa anche con un altro e hai una paura fottuta di tua moglie notoriamente grande vendicativa. In tutto ciò adori i tuoi figli e mai vorresti farli soffrire. Buonanotte


Approvo. In fin dei conti è molto semplice.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Approvo. In fin dei conti è molto semplice.


Direi meglio...complicato.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Approvo. In fin dei conti è molto semplice.


Kid ma la persona che ha scritto questo vademecum sei tu? :blank:

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/14650-10-cose-che-devi-sapere-prima-di-farlo-(tradirlo)


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Kid ma la persona che ha scritto questo vademecum sei tu? :blank:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/14650-10-cose-che-devi-sapere-prima-di-farlo-(tradirlo)


Come si può perdere la saggezza col passare del tempo ! :carneval:


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si può perdere la saggezza col passare del tempo ! :carneval:



Mai come sta volta mi tocca ammettere che i 40 anni fanno male.


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Kid ma la persona che ha scritto questo vademecum sei tu? :blank:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/14650-10-cose-che-devi-sapere-prima-di-farlo-(tradirlo)


Che chicca hai tirato fuori, nemmeno lo ricordavo. Era un periodo in cui mi sentivo molto lucido.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mai come sta volta mi tocca ammettere che i 40 anni fanno male.


Non è che fanno male i 40.

E' che i propri tradimenti sono sempre  "cosine all'acqua di rose", mentre quelli che subiamo diventano mostri a dieci teste.

Posso sapere  (se ovviamente tu lo sai) per quale motivo la tua amante si è separata?


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che fanno male i 40.
> 
> E' che i propri tradimenti sono sempre  "cosine all'acqua di rose", mentre quelli che subiamo diventano mostri a dieci teste.
> 
> Posso sapere  (se ovviamente tu lo sai) per quale motivo la tua amante si è separata?


Lui ha picchiato lei.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lui ha picchiato lei.


Insomma, e' stata tradita in maniera pesante.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mai come sta volta mi tocca ammettere che i 40 anni fanno male.


:rotfl:
Però se vuoi cambiare qualcosa non hai molto tempo.


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Però se vuoi cambiare qualcosa non hai molto tempo.


Lo so. Io però sento che mi sto innamorando davvero, non riesco a fare a meno di lei al momento. Qualunque decisione dovessi prendere ora, sarebbe sbagliata.


----------



## bettypage (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Riassumendo..kid dopo aver tradito sei stato pagato con pari moneta e anche peggio. Ora dopo tanta fatica per salvare matrimonio ti impelaghi in una storia con una, ti senti ''innamorato'' anche se la conosci da poco e lei nel frattempo scopa anche con un altro e hai una paura fottuta di tua moglie notoriamente grande vendicativa. In tutto ciò adori i tuoi figli e mai vorresti farli soffrire. Buonanotte


Madonna santa! Dalla maturità alla marciscienza è un attimo...


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Madonna santa! Dalla maturità alla marciscienza è un attimo...


Immagino che la mia immagine al momento sia alquanto compromessa. Lo capisco, lo accetto.

Sono un pezzo di pane a detta di tutti. Bravo padre, educato, puntuale, responsabile (ero), mai parlato male di qualcuno....  però in fondo anch'io a questo punto mi rendo conto che forse non sono proprio un brav'uomo. Ed è la cosa più scioccante di tutta questa situazione.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Che chicca hai tirato fuori, nemmeno lo ricordavo. Era un periodo in cui mi sentivo molto lucido.


Quando l'ho visto mi sono chiesta: perchè? Cosa è successo in questi 9 anni? Mi è venuto in mente un cerchio. Ma non è una critica sai, sono solo riflessioni.
Il titolo di questo topic è forte: la verità, finalmente.
Finalmente ho capito qualcosa di importante della mia vita. Non amo mia moglie.
E quindi cosa faccio? Riparto a girare nel cerchio. E io mi chiedo: perchè?


----------



## bettypage (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Immagino che la mia immagine al momento sia alquanto compromessa. Lo capisco, lo accetto.
> 
> Sono un pezzo di pane a detta di tutti. Bravo padre, educato, puntuale, responsabile (ero), mai parlato male di qualcuno....  però in fondo anch'io a questo punto mi rendo conto che forse non sono proprio un brav'uomo. Ed è la cosa più scioccante di tutta questa situazione.


Cercherò di non essere violenta, ma a leggerti mi vien da prenderti a schiaffi. Dpvresti aver ben presente le priorità e le responsabilità che ci si assume alla nostra età. Mica mi fa incazzare la sbandata. Ma santocielo come si fa a mettere in discussione un progetto di vita che coinvolge le persone più care al mondo per una scopata? Via, riprenditi. In amore non si viaggia all'unisono, ci sono periodi di distanza, siamo individui che hanno bisogno anche di solitudine, se ora hai bisogno di fare un po' di strada per i fatti tuoi falla ma con la consapevolezza che per riavvicinarti a tua moglie devi approcciarti in modo nuovo non con un nuovo amore.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Immagino che la mia immagine al momento sia alquanto compromessa. Lo capisco, lo accetto.
> 
> Sono un pezzo di pane a detta di tutti. Bravo padre, educato, puntuale, responsabile (ero), mai parlato male di qualcuno....  però in fondo anch'io a questo punto mi rendo conto che forse non sono proprio un brav'uomo. Ed è la cosa più scioccante di tutta questa situazione.


Che significa brav'uomo?

E perché cerchi di trovare parametri per la tua. "assoluzione"? Il punto non è se sei bravo o meno. Il punto è che sei tu.
Secondo te definire un tradimento (come hai detto del tuo primo) come una sorta di crisi spirituale attribuita alla - chiamiamola così - insensibilità di tua moglie, gli fa dare meno  "peso" rispetto a un tradimento motivato dalla scoperta di qualcosa fuori che è semplicemente intrigante?

Perché mi sembra il discorso del. "io si che sono poverino e non sono capito, quindi il mio tradimento in sé non è quasi nulla" vs "tu (moglie) avevi me (cioè il  "bravo") e ciò malgrado ti sei sollazzata fuori".

Ha senso pesare così una relazione, o ha più senso domandarsi cosa significasse per l'altro tradire? Che non penso proprio che stiamo parlando di qualche sospiro di desiderio vs sesso estremo spinto.


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che significa brav'uomo?
> 
> E perché cerchi di trovare parametri per la tua. "assoluzione"? Il punto non è se sei bravo o meno. Il punto è che sei tu.
> Secondo te definire un tradimento (come hai detto del tuo primo) come una sorta di crisi spirituale attribuita alla - chiamiamola così - insensibilità di tua moglie, gli fa dare meno  "peso" rispetto a un tradimento motivato dalla scoperta di qualcosa fuori che è semplicemente intrigante?
> ...


No al contrario. Forse la mia è la definitiva presa di coscienza di non essere quello che credevo. Mi sono ammantato di valori e moralità, senza rendermi conto che lo facevo solo ed esclusivamente per autoconvincermi che andava tutto bene. La realtà è che probabilmente sono semplicemente un traditore che accampa mille scuse per giustificarsi. E forse ho definitivamente perso la bussola. Sono più che certo che l'amore per mia moglie sia finito, ma questo non giustifica ciò che sono diventato.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No al contrario. Forse la mia è la definitiva presa di coscienza di non essere quello che credevo. Mi sono ammantato di valori e moralità, senza rendermi conto che lo facevo solo ed esclusivamente per autoconvincermi che andava tutto bene. La realtà è che probabilmente sono semplicemente un traditore che accampa mille scuse per giustificarsi. E forse ho definitivamente perso la bussola. *Sono più che certo che l'amore per mia moglie sia finito,* ma questo non giustifica ciò che sono diventato.


mah
se ricordo bene ai tempi eri languido e romantico nei confronti di questa donna quando hai scoperto che tua moglie ti tradiva e ne sei rimasto scioccato etc......
siccome tu sei il classico "amante dell'amore " che ha bisogno ogni  tot di condimenti e atmosfere non escludo che sia anche questo un attimo nel quale se vedessi sfuggire tua moglie ancora ti verrebbe da rincorrerla


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Cercherò di non essere violenta, ma a leggerti mi vien da prenderti a schiaffi. Dpvresti aver ben presente le priorità e le responsabilità che ci si assume alla nostra età. Mica mi fa incazzare la sbandata. Ma santocielo come si fa a mettere in discussione un progetto di vita che coinvolge le persone più care al mondo per una scopata? Via, riprenditi. In amore non si viaggia all'unisono, ci sono periodi di distanza, siamo individui che hanno bisogno anche di solitudine, se ora hai bisogno di fare un po' di strada per i fatti tuoi falla ma con la consapevolezza che per riavvicinarti a tua moglie devi approcciarti in modo nuovo non con un nuovo amore.


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


Minerva ha detto:


> mah
> se ricordo bene ai tempi eri languido e romantico nei confronti di questa donna quando hai scoperto che tua moglie ti tradiva e ne sei rimasto scioccato etc......
> siccome tu sei il classico "amante dell'amore " che ha bisogno ogni  tot di condimenti e atmosfere non escludo che sia anche questo un attimo nel quale se vedessi sfuggire tua moglie ancora ti verrebbe da rincorrerla



quoto


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No al contrario. Forse la mia è la definitiva presa di coscienza di non essere quello che credevo. Mi sono ammantato di valori e moralità, senza rendermi conto che lo facevo solo ed esclusivamente per autoconvincermi che andava tutto bene. La realtà è che probabilmente sono semplicemente un traditore che accampa mille scuse per giustificarsi. E forse ho definitivamente perso la bussola. Sono più che certo che l'amore per mia moglie sia finito, ma questo non giustifica ciò che sono diventato.


Non c'è da farci sopra grossi giudizi morali.
C'è solo da non vedersi come il poveretto che subisce, che è vittima di un orco cattivo che gli rovinerebbe la vita separandosi.
Chi in realtà pensi (in questo momento) che a separarsi si rovinerebbe la vita con le sue stesse mani?
E' questa secondo me la domanda. Il resto viene da sé. Sei uno dei tanti che nel matrimonio tutto sommato ci sta comodo  (non dico che ci stai bene perché si può trovare comodità anche dove si sta oggettivamente male).
Ma comunque ci stai comodo.
E ci stai meglio prendendoti certe libertà.
Niente più e niente meno di tutti quelli che fanno la tua scelta.

Se non hai intenzione di cambiare la tua vita, davvero però non ha senso buttare merda su tua moglie. Ti posso garantire  (perché ci sono passata) che nessuna  "prova di inferno" con l'altro incazzato per la separazione può fare rinunciare a riprendere in mano la propria vita. Se e' cio' che si vuole. Certo che il "motore" non è la persona conosciuta da due settimane.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Immagino che la mia immagine al momento sia alquanto compromessa. Lo capisco, lo accetto.
> 
> Sono un pezzo di pane a detta di tutti. Bravo padre, educato, puntuale, responsabile (ero), mai parlato male di qualcuno....  però in fondo anch'io a questo punto mi rendo conto che forse non sono proprio un brav'uomo. Ed è la cosa più scioccante di tutta questa situazione.


Per me vale una regola...agire da carnefice fino a dove io se fossi vittima potrei sopportare. Tu sopporteresti una fase come la tua attuale da tua moglie? No..diresti dopo anni di terapia, ricostruzione, un altra volta a inseguire unicorni...sei una troia.. sbaglio? Te lo dico per farti da contraltare..non per giudicare!


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quando l'ho visto mi sono chiesta: perchè? Cosa è successo in questi 9 anni? Mi è venuto in mente un cerchio. Ma non è una critica sai, sono solo riflessioni.
> Il titolo di questo topic è forte: la verità, finalmente.
> Finalmente ho capito qualcosa di importante della mia vita. Non amo mia moglie.
> E quindi cosa faccio? Riparto a girare nel cerchio. E io mi chiedo: perchè?


Bravissima stessa sensazione


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me vale una regola...agire da carnefice fino a dove io se fossi vittima potrei sopportare. Tu sopporteresti una fase come la tua attuale da tua moglie? No..diresti dopo anni di terapia, ricostruzione, un altra volta a inseguire unicorni...sei una troia.. sbaglio? Te lo dico per farti da contraltare..non per giudicare!


Ma il punto non è neanche più cosa sopporterebbe o meno sua moglie.

Il problema è che se ci stai insieme nessuno ti costringe a starci insieme. Tradendo o no, non importa. Accetti o no il fallimento della famigliola tutto sommato solida, che magari va a teatro a braccetto con gli amici?

Io iniziai il mio percorso di separazione proprio sgretolando quella facciata.
Ma sassate eh.
Non l'amante pucci-pucci.
Quello non mi serviva a un cazzo, per dirla alla francese.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma il punto non è neanche più cosa sopporterebbe o meno sua moglie.
> 
> Il problema è che se ci stai insieme nessuno ti costringe a starci insieme. Tradendo o no, non importa. Accetti o no il fallimento della famigliola tutto sommato solida, che magari va a teatro a braccetto con gli amici?
> 
> ...


Mi riferivo al suo definirsi bravuomo. Deve darsi delle regole. .anche proprie..personali..non di costume, societa o legali. Ma che valgano in attivo che in passivo..se no sei paraculo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2019)

kid come il protagonista di un film di muccino  e l'immaturità irrequieta di quarantenni più figli che padri.
non so se ami o non ami più la moglie ma da queste  insoddisfazioni è difficile uscirne comunque si faccia e ovunque si vada.
occorrerebbe prima ripristinare un equilibrio personale lasciando perdere il mito romantico -batticuore dell'adolescenza


----------



## Marjanna (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bravissima stessa sensazione


Sai forse è come dice qualcuno, il bisogno di un'emozione, giustificarsi una scopata. Istinti animali. Reazioni chimiche.
Ma noi siamo solo questo? 
Perchè quel cerchio, è proprio quel cerchio che mi colpisce. Tutto il resto intorno sono dettagli lungo una strada. Dopo anni abbiamo fatto tutti tanti ragionamenti, abbiamo visto invecchiare chi è intorno a noi, abbiamo vissuto esperienza e poi com'è che ci si trova dentro un cerchio? Perchè?


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al suo definirsi bravuomo. Deve darsi delle regole. .anche proprie..personali..non di costume, societa o legali. Ma che valgano in attivo che in passivo..se no sei paraculo.


Le regole te le dai nell'ambito di un gioco che ti e' più o meno chiaro.
Lui ha fatto casino, ed è giunto a conclamare una crisi di coppia che tuttavia non gli è comodo esternare in virtù di una persona terza che per giunta sa bene cosa significa conclamare una crisi. La sua di crisi, però.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai forse è come dice qualcuno, il bisogno di un'emozione, giustificarsi una scopata. Istinti animali. Reazioni chimiche.
> Ma noi siamo solo questo?
> Perchè quel cerchio, è proprio quel cerchio che mi colpisce. Tutto il resto intorno sono dettagli lungo una strada. Dopo anni abbiamo fatto tutti tanti ragionamenti, abbiamo visto invecchiare chi è intorno a noi, abbiamo vissuto esperienza e poi com'è che ci si trova dentro un cerchio? Perchè?


Perche non siamo monogami. È una scelta che uno fa in questa era e in questo lato del mondo. Per altri popoli o in altre ere era diverso


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai forse è come dice qualcuno, il bisogno di un'emozione, giustificarsi una scopata. Istinti animali. Reazioni chimiche.
> Ma noi siamo solo questo?
> Perchè quel cerchio, è proprio quel cerchio che mi colpisce. Tutto il resto intorno sono dettagli lungo una strada. Dopo anni abbiamo fatto tutti tanti ragionamenti, abbiamo visto invecchiare chi è intorno a noi, abbiamo vissuto esperienza e poi com'è che ci si trova dentro un cerchio? Perchè?


Quindi mi confermi questo brano:

Shell smashed, juices flowing
Wings twitch, legs are going
Don't get sentimental, it always ends up drivel
One day, I am gonna grow wings
A chemical reaction
Hysterical and useless

Certo che di carne al fuoco ne avete messa.... e vi ringrazio di cuore per questo. Non voglio illudervi: in questo momento non ho la capacità di fermarmi, ma sono certo che al primo momento di lucidità sfoglierò queste pagine, per cercare di venirne a capo.

Mi rendo altresì conto di essere una grande delusione per molti, visti i miei precedenti. Non sarò più molto credibile in questo forum, o quantomeno mi asterrò nel'elargire giudizi, ma abbiate pazienza, siete stati un pò come una stampella per me in passato e un pò mi ci sono affezionato a questo forum e ai suoi utenti.

Intanto davvero grazie a tutti, anche a quelli che mi mollano ceffoni nella speranza che io prenda una posizione chiara.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi mi confermi questo brano:
> 
> Shell smashed, juices flowing
> Wings twitch, legs are going
> ...


Kid nessuno è deluso. È la tua vita.     Puoi anche cambiare nella vita...si cambia. Mi sento di dirti solo una cosa...responsabilità...che non significa non vivertela, ma vivila consapevolmente. Se vai avanti metti in atto tutto il possibile per salvaguardare chi ami ancora.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Perche non siamo monogami*. È una scelta che uno fa in questa era e in questo lato del mondo. Per altri popoli o in altre ere era diverso


In realtà lo siamo quasi tutti.
Sposarsi, trovare il compagno di una vita non costituisce solo il raggiungimento di uno status economico.
Ognuno di noi ha bisogno di stabilità affettiva, di amare e di essere amato.
Solo che non sempre basta, non sempre dura.


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid come il protagonista di un film di muccino  e l'immaturità irrequieta di quarantenni più figli che padri.
> non so se ami o non ami più la moglie ma da queste  insoddisfazioni è difficile uscirne comunque si faccia e ovunque si vada.
> occorrerebbe prima ripristinare un equilibrio personale lasciando perdere il mito romantico -batticuore dell'adolescenza


Quoto


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Muccino non si è inventato niente...

Descrive la nevrosi del nostro tempo, che ci ha reso più liberi.
Anche di essere eterni adolescenti.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà lo siamo quasi tutti.
> Sposarsi, trovare il compagno di una vita non costituisce solo il raggiungimento di uno status economico.
> Ognuno di noi ha bisogno di stabilità affettiva, di amare e di essere amato.
> Solo che non sempre basta, non sempre dura.


Ergo..non siamo monogami! Se fosse accettato da leggi, società, costumi, avremmo una compagna e ogni tanto la distrazione. Le mogli dell harem soffrono molto meno la condivisione perché è cosi da sempre. Nei paesi nord europa sono meno rigidi di noi forse. Un tempo il matrimonio combinato era normale e il tradimento era quasi una conseguenza, anche se non ovviamente reso pubblico. Aggiungo. Ad esempio.Io non tradirei mai. Poi vedo che tutti i miei amici tradiscono. E anche le loro mogli. Posso essere parzialmente influenzato? Penso di si. Stessa cosa in coppia. Se vengo tradito posso decidere di mollare i freni e tradire a mia volta.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ergo..*non siamo monogam*i! Se fosse accettato da leggi, società, costumi, avremmo una compagna e ogni tanto la distrazione. Le mogli dell harem soffrono molto meno la condivisione perché è cosi da sempre. Nei paesi nord europa sono meno rigidi di noi forse. Un tempo il matrimonio combinato era normale e il tradimento era quasi una conseguenza, anche se non ovviamente reso pubblico.


Provo a proporre la poligamia a una donna  e vediamo se ottieni una risposta affermativa.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Provo a proporre la poligamia a una donna  e vediamo se ottieni una risposta affermativa.


Anche a un uomo eh.
Tu comunque pensa un po' a quanti se la sentirebbero di fornire ogni sostegno materiale e morale a più coniugi.

Mi sa che persino i musulmani ritengono più conveniente scopare in giro.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Provo a proporre la poligamia a una donna  e vediamo se ottieni una risposta affermativa.


Quando e dove? In italia oggi. Certo è negativa. In Africa o in generale mussulmani lo accettano. I mormoni fino a pochi decenni fa la accettavano.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perche non siamo monogami. È una scelta che uno fa in questa era e in questo lato del mondo. Per altri popoli o in altre ere era diverso


Saremmo anche nomadi allora, se iniziamo a guardarla come le nostre origini. Ma viver da nomadi nel nostro paese sarebbe essere dei barboni perchè abbiamo perso il senso di migrare. Anche se a me piace molto questa parola: migrare. Vedere stormi migrare è qualcosa di veramente affascinante e porta sempre un senso di se in quell'andare o tornare, non a caso Carducci ci parlava di esuli pensieri.
La mancanza dei ritorni, come si vede in molti posti nel caso delle rondini ma non solo, è molto triste. Le primavere silenziose hanno reazioni a catena, anche dentro di noi.



Kid ha detto:


> Quindi mi confermi questo brano:
> 
> Shell smashed, juices flowing
> Wings twitch, legs are going
> ...


Non confermo proprio niente. Ne capissi realmente qualcosa non starei qui a scrivere! 
Quoto [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] sulla non delusione. Non sarai ne il primo ne l'ultimo che tradisce, mica siamo una setta.
Io che non ti saresti fermato ci avrei scommesso, ma non perchè sei una persona cattiva, ma perchè sei completamente governato dalle emozioni. Forse ne avevi bisogno.
Solo che sapendolo (l'hai già vissuto) ci si chiede perchè non si lascia aperta una qualche sorgente dove farle entrare nella vita di coppia ufficiale, quella degna della parola amore, quella dove va la cura (ci sono pagine e pagine nel forum su questo, scritte da più persone), ma che appare così arida in certi momenti.
Nel rapportarmi nuovamente a distanza di tempo con la persona di cui ho raccontanto nel forum ho provato a girare le carte del mazzo ma sono ricadute nello stesso modo di tanti anni fa. Non che vi dovesse essere un epilogo diverso, d'_ammore_, ma uno scambio umano verso la visione della vita.
Non che ci sia solo per me e te, vale anche per altri, magari non va a finire nel tradimento ma ritorna quella sensazione, quella già provata, quei pensieri già stati nello stesso punto di un cerchio. Quindi non lo so se siano solo reazioni chimiche, può darsi.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No al contrario. Forse la mia è la definitiva *presa di coscienza di non essere quello che credevo*. Mi sono ammantato di valori e moralità, senza rendermi conto che lo facevo solo ed esclusivamente per autoconvincermi che andava tutto bene. La realtà è che probabilmente sono semplicemente un traditore che accampa mille scuse per giustificarsi. E forse ho definitivamente perso la bussola. Sono più che certo che l'amore per mia moglie sia finito, ma questo non giustifica ciò che sono diventato.


Dalle mie parti sin da piccola quando qualcuno tradiva si diceva "ha perso la testa" oppure "è andato fuori di testa". Erano modi semplici per dire che avere perso una condotta razionale.
La tua parte razionale e logica vive serenamente il rapporto verso questa nuova donna? Non ti dice niente? Non "rompe le scatole"?


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti sin da piccola quando qualcuno tradiva si diceva "ha perso la testa" oppure "è andato fuori di testa". Erano modi semplici per dire che avere perso una condotta razionale.
> La tua parte razionale e logica vive serenamente il rapporto verso questa nuova donna? Non ti dice niente? Non "rompe le scatole"?


Hai voglia se rompe. Solo che l'altra mia metà, quella sognatrice e passionale, fa la voce più grossa.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia se rompe. Solo che l'altra mia metà, quella sognatrice e passionale, fa la voce più grossa.


Allora sei sempre tu. Si dice che quando le due metà viaggiano assieme stiamo bene con noi stessi.
E' un periodo, passerà. Vince sempre la parte razionale.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia se rompe. Solo che l'altra mia metà, quella sognatrice e passionale, fa la voce più grossa.


Hai detto più volte di essere. "sognatore": questa relazione cosa ti fa sognare?


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai detto più volte di essere. "sognatore": questa relazione cosa ti fa sognare?


Mi fa sognare un'altra vita. Di avere una donna che mi bacia, che mi guarda, che mi fa i complimenti, che mi coccola. Una vita dove non guardo la mia partner pensando "non ti amo". Lo so, sono irresponsabile e infantile, ma quanto mi fanno stare bene queste cose? Egoismo? Probabilmente si. Ma davvero ne ho un bisogno enorme.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi fa sognare un'altra vita. Di avere una donna che mi bacia, che mi guarda, che mi fa i complimenti, che mi coccola. Una vita dove non guardo la mia partner pensando "non ti amo". Lo so, sono irresponsabile e infantile, ma quanto mi fanno stare bene queste cose? Egoismo? Probabilmente si. Ma davvero ne ho un bisogno enorme.


E tu (visto che stiamo parlando di sogni) cosa sogni di poterci mettere?


----------



## Kid (8 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E tu (visto che stiamo parlando di sogni) cosa sogni di poterci mettere?


Io sogno di poter dare di più a M, perchè lo meriterebbe.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sogno di poter dare di più a M, perchè lo meriterebbe.


Dai un contenuto al tuo sogno, però. Che rispondere così e' troppo facile  

Tu sogni una persona che ti adori, e tu le daresti...... ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo so. Io però sento che mi sto innamorando davvero, non riesco a fare a meno di lei al momento. Qualunque decisione dovessi prendere ora, sarebbe sbagliata.


Mi spiace deluderti, ma la decisione l’hai già presa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Muccino non si è inventato niente...
> 
> Descrive la nevrosi del nostro tempo, che ci ha reso più liberi.
> Anche di essere eterni adolescenti.


Ha creato la nuova commedia (dramma) borghese.
Per questo viene considerato eccessivo e disturbante.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ergo..non siamo monogami! Se fosse accettato da leggi, società, costumi, avremmo una compagna e ogni tanto la distrazione. Le mogli dell harem soffrono molto meno la condivisione perché è cosi da sempre. Nei paesi *nord* *europa* sono meno rigidi di noi forse. Un tempo il matrimonio combinato era normale e il tradimento era quasi una conseguenza, anche se non ovviamente reso pubblico. Aggiungo. Ad esempio.Io non tradirei mai. Poi vedo che tutti i miei amici tradiscono. E anche le loro mogli. Posso essere parzialmente influenzato? Penso di si. Stessa cosa in coppia. Se vengo tradito posso decidere di mollare i freni e tradire a mia volta.


Guarda la serie The Bridge, edizione originale svedese danese. Cambierai idea.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche a un uomo eh.
> Tu comunque pensa un po' a quanti se la sentirebbero di fornire ogni sostegno materiale e morale a più coniugi.
> 
> Mi sa che persino i musulmani ritengono più conveniente scopare in giro.


Infatti la poligamia ha regole che sono nate per contrastare lo scopare in giro. Ma col cavolo che le mogli accettano la seconda. E quando lo fanno corrisponde a una separazione con...altro che alimenti onerosi.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha creato la nuova commedia (dramma) borghese.
> Per questo viene considerato eccessivo e disturbante.


A me i film di Muccino piacciono. Non apprezzo allo stesso modo la recitazione di alcuni suoi attori nei primi suoi film (per le parti di suo fratello devo usare i sottotitoli), ma la sua capacità di descrivere i rapporti nevrotici della nostra epoca è notevole,
Chi non ama i suoi film in genere prova disprezzo per i personaggi che crea.
"Ricordati di me" è esemplare sotto certi aspetti, ma ho apprezzato anche opere com "L'estate addosso", quasi interamente in inglese e dai ritmi meno concitati del solito.
Io spesso mi ritrovo nei mondi che descrive, ma anch'io vivo una dimensione che può essere considerata nevrotica.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quando e dove? In italia oggi. Certo è negativa. In Africa o in generale mussulmani lo accettano. I mormoni fino a pochi decenni fa la accettavano.


Quel tipo di poligamia ha origine da uno sbilanciamento numerico tra i due generi.
L'uomo in pratica si assumeva il compito di provvedere alla donna rimasta sola.
Tale sbilanciamento poteva essere conseguenza di una guerra, per esempio.
Nei mormoni ha ragioni religiose.
Non ha in alcun caso motivazioni sessuali.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi fa sognare un'altra vita. Di avere una donna che mi bacia, che mi guarda, che mi fa i complimenti, che mi coccola. Una vita dove non guardo la mia partner pensando "non ti amo". Lo so, sono irresponsabile e infantile, ma quanto mi fanno stare bene queste cose? Egoismo? Probabilmente si. Ma davvero ne ho un bisogno enorme.


Non avendo sette anni, chiediti perché. 
Cosa ti è successo a sette anni? :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me i film di Muccino piacciono. Non apprezzo allo stesso modo la recitazione di alcuni suoi attori nei primi suoi film (per le parti di suo fratello devo usare i sottotitoli), ma la sua capacità di descrivere i rapporti nevrotici della nostra epoca è notevole,
> Chi non ama i suoi film in genere prova disprezzo per i personaggi che crea.
> "Ricordati di me" è esemplare sotto certi aspetti, ma ho apprezzato anche opere com "L'estate addosso", quasi interamente in inglese e dai ritmi meno concitati del solito.
> Io spesso mi ritrovo nei mondi che descrive, ma anch'io vivo una dimensione che può essere considerata nevrotica.


Fotografa la realtà.


----------



## Paolo123 (8 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Saremmo anche nomadi allora, se iniziamo a guardarla come le nostre origini. Ma viver da nomadi nel nostro paese sarebbe essere dei barboni perchè abbiamo perso il senso di migrare. Anche se a me piace molto questa parola: migrare. Vedere stormi migrare è qualcosa di veramente affascinante e porta sempre un senso di se in quell'andare o tornare, non a caso Carducci ci parlava di esuli pensieri.
> La mancanza dei ritorni, come si vede in molti posti nel caso delle rondini ma non solo, è molto triste. Le primavere silenziose hanno reazioni a catena, anche dentro di noi.
> 
> 
> ...


Condivido tutto.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quel tipo di poligamia ha origine da uno sbilanciamento numerico tra i due generi.
> L'uomo in pratica si assumeva il compito di provvedere alla donna rimasta sola.
> Tale sbilanciamento poteva essere conseguenza di una guerra, per esempio.
> Nei mormoni ha ragioni religiose.
> Non ha in alcun caso motivazioni sessuali.


Parlavo di accettabilità del tradimento, del condividere il partner. In questi casi non soffrono..e chi può sceglie di avere piu partner... l' essere umano se può essere non monogamo lo fa..se non lo fa è per costrizione, uso, costume, legge, morale pubblica che si fa poi intima. E guarda caso da noi che ci definiamo monogami poi spopola tradimento, scambio di coppia, tradimenti virtuali ecc. Siamo di fondo animali...poi abbiamo scelto monogamia per mille motivi.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi fa sognare un'altra vita. Di a*vere una donna che mi bacia, che mi guarda, che mi fa i complimenti, che mi coccola*. Una vita dove non guardo la mia partner pensando "non ti amo". Lo so, sono irresponsabile e infantile, ma *quanto mi fanno stare bene queste cose*? Egoismo? Probabilmente si. Ma davvero ne ho un bisogno enorme.


Credo facciano stare bene tutti.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai detto più volte di essere. "sognatore": questa relazione cosa ti fa sognare?


Che fai l'autostop e ti arriva un aereo!!!  :volo:

[video=youtube_share;zSmOvYzSeaQ]https://youtu.be/zSmOvYzSeaQ[/video]


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Parlavo di accettabilità del tradimento, del condividere il partner. In questi casi non soffrono..e chi può sceglie di avere piu partner. Ergo se l' essere umano se può essere non monogamo lo fa..se non lo fa è per costrizione, uso, costume, legge, morale pubblica che si fa poi intima. E guarda caso da noi che ci definiamo monogami poi spopola tradimento, scambio di coppia, tradimenti virtuali ecc. Siamo di fondo animali...poi abbiamo scelto monogamia per mille motivi.


Non credo ad alcuna legge morale che non sia utile ai membri che la condividono.
Negli anni muoiono le ideologie, le religioni, le etiche che non sono convenienti a chi le adotta.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che fai l'autostop e ti arriva un aereo!!!  :volo:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;zSmOvYzSeaQ]https://youtu.be/zSmOvYzSeaQ[/video]


Rende bene!!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sogno di poter dare di più a M, perchè lo *meriterebbe*.


perché?


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quel tipo di poligamia ha origine da uno sbilanciamento numerico tra i due generi. L'uomo in pratica si assumeva il compito di provvedere alla donna rimasta sola. Tale sbilanciamento poteva essere conseguenza di una guerra, per esempio. Nei mormoni ha ragioni religiose. Non ha in alcun caso motivazioni sessuali.


  La poligamia ha ragioni economiche e sociali. La percentuale di nascite in una qualsiasi popolazione tra i due sessi è praticamente uguale 49-51% e non giustifica nei numeri la poligamia. I ricchi di molte società, (solo le persone facoltose di solito sono poligame) possono e potevano permettersi più donne. Ai maschi lasciati a bocca asciutta veniva lasciata la facoltà di andare a scannarsi nelle continue guerre che hanno costellato la storia umana, secondo la regola: - Ad un animale frustrato dai un nemico e combatterà fino alla morte.-


----------



## bettypage (8 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi fa sognare un'altra vita. Di avere una donna che mi bacia, che mi guarda, che mi fa i complimenti, che mi coccola. Una vita dove non guardo la mia partner pensando "non ti amo". Lo so, sono irresponsabile e infantile, ma quanto mi fanno stare bene queste cose? Egoismo? Probabilmente si. Ma davvero ne ho un bisogno enorme.


No maddavero non ti si può leggere, tu vuoi vivere l ebrezza za dell innamoramento come stato perenne di una relazione, dove peraltro è tutto falsato, perché in quello stato lì siamo in uno stato catodico, inebetiti, tolleriamo i difetti, anzi non li vogliamo manco vedere, l amore è un'altra cosa. Tu non la ami perché sei infantilmente concentrato su te. Tu vuoi la novità che stabilizzata diventerà noia. E via, nuivo giro, nuova corsa, Ti cito Anais Nin, non proprio una fedele :"L'amore non muore mai di morte naturale. Muore per abbandono, per cecità, per indifferenza, per averlo dato per scontato, per inanità, per non essere stato coltivato. Le omissioni, sono più letali degli errori consumati" ​


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Febbraio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> No maddavero non ti si può leggere, tu vuoi vivere l ebrezza za dell innamoramento come stato perenne di una relazione, dove peraltro è tutto falsato, perché in quello stato lì siamo in uno stato catodico, inebetiti, tolleriamo i difetti, anzi non li vogliamo manco vedere, l amore è un'altra cosa. Tu non la ami perché sei infantilmente concentrato su te. Tu vuoi la novità che stabilizzata diventerà noia. E via, nuivo giro, nuova corsa, Ti cito Anais Nin, non proprio una fedele :"L'amore non muore mai di morte naturale. Muore per abbandono, per cecità, per indifferenza, per averlo dato per scontato, per inanità, per non essere stato coltivato. Le omissioni, sono più letali degli errori consumati" ​


Potrei stampate e incorniciare questo tuo post...soprattutto perché mi citi Anais Nin


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Ma l'amore muore?
Io non credo. 
Muore l'amore che non è mai stato tale, muore l'inganno, muore il desiderio che non si rinnova, muore l'illusione, il sogno, tutto ciò che è mendace.
L'amore sopravvive a tutto. Anche alla morte.
Al dolore. Alla sofferenza e alla gioia. 
Tutto il resto, tutto quello che muore, non è amore.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'amore muore?
> Io non credo.
> Muore l'amore che non è mai stato tale, muore l'inganno, muore il desiderio che non si rinnova, muore l'illusione, il sogno, tutto ciò che è mendace.
> L'amore sopravvive a tutto. Anche alla morte.
> ...


In senso astratto si...non potrei che essere più che d’accordo con te


----------



## Moni (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'amore muore?
> Io non credo.
> Muore l'amore che non è mai stato tale, muore l'inganno, muore il desiderio che non si rinnova, muore l'illusione, il sogno, tutto ciò che è mendace.
> L'amore sopravvive a tutto. Anche alla morte.
> ...


Si è così


----------



## Moni (8 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La poligamia ha ragioni economiche e sociali. La percentuale di nascite in una qualsiasi popolazione tra i due sessi è praticamente uguale 49-51% e non giustifica nei numeri la poligamia. I ricchi di molte società, (solo le persone facoltose di solito sono poligame) possono e potevano permettersi più donne. Ai maschi lasciati a bocca asciutta veniva lasciata la facoltà di andare a scannarsi nelle continue guerre che hanno costellato la storia umana, secondo la regola: - Ad un animale frustrato dai un nemico e combatterà fino alla morte.-



Non c entra nulla ma qua to mi piace Quell attore che hai nrl profilo 
Come attore e pure uomo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'amore muore?
> Io non credo.
> Muore l'amore che non è mai stato tale, muore l'inganno, muore il desiderio che non si rinnova, muore l'illusione, il sogno, tutto ciò che è mendace.
> L'amore sopravvive a tutto. Anche alla morte.
> ...


Mah...

Posto che lo vedo come un contenitore in cui si versano varie componenti  (anzitutto lo stare bene, poi un sacco di altra roba come stima, passione, fiducia, affetto, complicità, condivisione.... In quantità più o meno variabili), sono giunta alla conclusione che magari non muore, senz'altro si trasforma, e altrettanto di sicuro si può svuotare.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'amore muore?
> Io non credo.
> Muore l'amore che non è mai stato tale, muore l'inganno, muore il desiderio che non si rinnova, muore l'illusione, il sogno, tutto ciò che è mendace.
> L'amore sopravvive a tutto. Anche alla morte.
> ...





Foglia ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> Posto che lo vedo come un contenitore in cui si versano varie componenti  (anzitutto lo stare bene, poi un sacco di altra roba come stima, passione, fiducia, affetto, complicità, condivisione.... In quantità più o meno variabili), sono giunta alla conclusione che magari non muore, senz'altro si trasforma, e altrettanto di sicuro si può svuotare.


Che belle cose


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Non c entra nulla ma qua to mi piace Quell attore che hai nrl profilo
> Come attore e pure uomo.


Mi hanno detto in molti che ho lo stesso carattere.  Boh.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto in molti che ho lo stesso carattere.  Boh.


ma chi lo conosce il carattere di giallini?


----------



## Lostris (9 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto in molti che ho lo stesso carattere.  Boh.


Di quale personaggio? :singleeye:


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi lo conosce il carattere di giallini?





Lostris ha detto:


> Di quale personaggio? :singleeye:


Rocco Schiavone


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Rocco Schiavone


Un cordialone :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (9 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un cordialone :rotfl:


Ma infatti...........me lo ha detto mia moglie, e la mia comare a rincarare la dose..... perfide.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti...........me lo ha detto mia moglie, e la mia comare a rincarare la dose..... perfide.


:rotfl:


----------



## robson (9 Febbraio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> No maddavero non ti si può leggere, tu vuoi vivere l ebrezza za dell innamoramento come stato perenne di una relazione, dove peraltro è tutto falsato, perché in quello stato lì siamo in uno stato catodico, inebetiti, tolleriamo i difetti, anzi non li vogliamo manco vedere, l amore è un'altra cosa. Tu non la ami perché sei infantilmente concentrato su te. Tu vuoi la novità che stabilizzata diventerà noia. E via, nuivo giro, nuova corsa, Ti cito Anais Nin, non proprio una fedele :"L'amore non muore mai di morte naturale. Muore per abbandono, per cecità, per indifferenza, per averlo dato per scontato, per inanità, per non essere stato coltivato. Le omissioni, sono più letali degli errori consumati" ​


l amore esiste  di se stesso  non si deve  coltivare niente ...non è mica  un orto da  zappare :incazzato::rotfl:


----------



## void (9 Febbraio 2019)

L'amore, escludendo forse quello per i figli, è un sentimento egoistico. Si ama per se stessi, perché ci fa stare bene. Non c'è niente di aulico ne di disinteressato nell'amore. Si aiuta il prossimo perché la nostra azione scaturisce sensazioni positive. Perché ci aiuta a superare sensi di colpa.
Dietro la parola amore nascondiamo concetti superiori, lo pensiamo come un donare qualcosa. Ma in realtà prendiamo. Prendiamo sensazioni,  emozioni. Nutriamo noi stessi con l'amore per gli altri. Amiamo pensando di generare un credito, e quando quel credito non ci viene restituito, ci sentiamo defraudati di qualcosa. Delusi. Traditi.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi fa sognare un'altra vita. Di avere una donna che mi bacia, che mi guarda, che mi fa i complimenti, che mi coccola. Una vita dove non guardo la mia partner pensando "non ti amo". Lo so, sono irresponsabile e infantile, ma quanto mi fanno stare bene queste cose? Egoismo? Probabilmente si. Ma davvero ne ho un bisogno enorme.


Quello di cui hai bisogno lo sai tu, nessun altro meglio di te. Il punto però, vado dritto al sodo, è che ti stai infilando in un vicolo cieco.

Si capisce benissimo che non contempli una eventuale separazione. Tuttavia hai l'esperienza necessaria per capire che stai attuando una situazione di compromesso del quale sei il solo. Quello che voglio dire è che questa cosa in realtà non ti porterà da nessuna parte. Intanto è meglio che non scomodi l'amore.

A meno che tu non decida di prendere decisioni più drastiche, e date le premesse generali, le soluzioni che mi vengono in mente sono un paio:

- resti fedele a tua moglie, garantisci equilibrio alla famiglia (hai figli piccoli) e cerchi di fartelo bastare
- tieni moglie e amante avendo cura di separare le due (persone) confinandole come stai già facendo

Di certo non sei nella posizione, almeno per ora, di confessare a tua moglie che non l'ami. Il problema nel tuo caso è l'assunzione delle responsabilità che dovresti considerare in questa situazione. In questo ambito devi applicare scelte ben definite, ma di certo per come vorresti impostarle non puoi parlare d'amore.


----------



## JON (12 Febbraio 2019)

robson ha detto:


> l amore esiste  di se stesso  non si deve  coltivare niente ...non è mica  un orto da  zappare :incazzato::rotfl:


Mah, non so se ho capito di aver capito quello che penso di aver capito.

Però in certi casi una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di andare a zappare, altro che amore.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2019)

void ha detto:


> *L'amore, escludendo forse quello per i figli, è un sentimento egoistic*o. Si ama per se stessi, perché ci fa stare bene. Non c'è niente di aulico ne di disinteressato nell'amore. Si aiuta il prossimo perché la nostra azione scaturisce sensazioni positive. Perché ci aiuta a superare sensi di colpa.
> Dietro la parola amore nascondiamo concetti superiori, lo pensiamo come un donare qualcosa. Ma in realtà prendiamo. Prendiamo sensazioni,  emozioni. Nutriamo noi stessi con l'amore per gli altri. Amiamo pensando di generare un credito, e quando quel credito non ci viene restituito, ci sentiamo defraudati di qualcosa. Delusi. Traditi.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Questo non è amore. 
Si ama chi è vecchio, chi è sfigato, chi è inutile, chi è malato, si ama chi non ci dà niente.
Si ama anche chi ci ama, certo.
Ma lo si fa con la gioia di portare gioia.
Tutto il resto che citi fa parte invece della sfera edonistica.


----------



## void (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo non è amore.
> Si ama chi è vecchio, chi è sfigato, chi è inutile, chi è malato, si ama chi non ci dà niente.
> Si ama anche chi ci ama, certo.
> Ma lo si fa con la gioia di portare gioia.
> Tutto il resto che citi fa parte invece della sfera edonistica.


Rispetto il tuo punto di vista, ma non sono d'accordo. 
Si ama chi si vuole, anche una panchina, ma lo si fa per la gioia che porta a noi fare felice gli altri.
Chi è indifferente al beneficio che si ha a portare gioia, di solito non ama e non ne sente, l'esigenza.
Secondo me non è questione di edonismo, ma di disillusione.  
Io non penso che il piacere sia il fine esclusivo da perseguire, penso che se fai un regalo non lo fai per generosità, lo fai per l'appagamento che provi nel vedere la felicità negli occhi di chi lo riceve.
Il meccanismo è lo stesso che descrivi tu, ma io lo vedo dall'altra faccia della luna.
E quell'appagamento ci fa stare bene. E spirito di sopravvivenza. Nutriamo il nostro corpo con il cibo e lo spirito con l'amore. Ma sempre di esigenza nutrizionale si parla.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Rispetto il tuo punto di vista, ma non sono d'accordo.
> Si ama chi si vuole, anche una panchina, ma lo si fa per la gioia che porta a noi fare felice gli altri.
> Chi è indifferente al beneficio che si ha a portare gioia, di solito non ama e non ne sente, l'esigenza.
> Secondo me non è questione di edonismo, ma di disillusione.
> ...


E' indubbio che sia qualcosa che appartenga a noi e che costituisce il nostro equilibrio.
Ma ritengo molto differente stare bene facendo stare bene e stare bene nell'indifferenza di quello che sentono gli altri.
E' la differenza che c'è tra l'altruismo, ovvero uno sguardo capace di dare agli altri, anche accettando il sacrificio personale, e l'egoismo, in cui questo sguardo è sempre e solo rivolto a sé stessi.
Che il fine ultimo sia stare bene è ovvio, ma c'è profonda differenza tra chi trae benessere nel donare gioia ai bambini malati di tumore in ospedale e chi va a puttane, come vi è differenza tra chi si relazione con un'altra persona, anche solo facendo sesso, pensando a farla stare bene piuttosto che a trarne solo vantaggi.
E l'amore ha sempre e necessariamente uno sguardo rivolto agli altri, se manca non è amore.


----------



## void (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' indubbio che sia qualcosa che appartenga a noi e che costituisce il nostro equilibrio.
> Ma ritengo molto differente stare bene facendo stare bene e stare bene nell'indifferenza di quello che sentono gli altri.
> E' la differenza che c'è tra l'altruismo, ovvero uno sguardo capace di dare agli altri, anche accettando il sacrificio personale, e l'egoismo, in cui questo sguardo è sempre e solo rivolto a sé stessi.
> Che il fine ultimo sia stare bene è ovvio, ma c'è profonda differenza tra chi trae benessere nel donare gioia ai bambini malati di tumore in ospedale e chi va a puttane, come vi è differenza tra chi si relazione con un'altra persona, anche solo facendo sesso, pensando a farla stare bene piuttosto che a trarne solo vantaggi.
> E l'amore ha sempre e necessariamente uno sguardo rivolto agli altri, se manca non è amore.


Danny  mi dispiace ma non riesco a spiegarmi.
Certo che c'è differenza fra l'andare a puttane e fare volontariato in un ospedale. 
Ma in entrambi i casi lo facciamo per stare bene con noi stessi. Anche se il risultato pratica è differente. Ci sono persone a cui servono emozioni forti, quellle scaturite da una lacrima, da uno sguardo di riconoscenza, o dal solo portare sollievo. Altri hanno bisogno di un orgasmo a pagamento. 
Per un lungo periodo, quando ero un po' più giovane, ho fatto volontariato in una casa ricovero per ragazzi disagiati. Ricordo quando alla sera, dopo una giornata di lavoro andavo la. Era faticoso, ma quando uscivo mi sentivo sereno, in pace con me stesso e col mondo. 
Io non so se sono mancato a loro  ma sicuramente quelle sensazioni di "ritorno" sono mancate a me. 
Niente di ciò che facciamo è disinteressato, tantomeno l'amore, credimi. Non è questione di egoismo, ma di sopravvivenza.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Danny  mi dispiace ma non riesco a spiegarmi.
> Certo che c'è differenza fra l'andare a puttane e fare volontariato in un ospedale.
> Ma in entrambi i casi lo facciamo per stare bene con noi stessi. Anche se il risultato pratica è differente. Ci sono persone a cui servono emozioni forti, quellle scaturite da una lacrima, da uno sguardo di riconoscenza, o dal solo portare sollievo. Altri hanno bisogno di un orgasmo a pagamento.
> Per un lungo periodo, quando ero un po' più giovane, ho fatto volontariato in una casa ricovero per ragazzi disagiati. Ricordo quando alla sera, dopo una giornata di lavoro andavo la. Era faticoso, ma quando uscivo mi sentivo sereno, in pace con me stesso e col mondo.
> ...


Il fatto che facciano star bene cose diverse non cambia che la soddisfazione del serial killer sia di una merda è quella del volontariato di una brava persona.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Febbraio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Danny  mi dispiace ma non riesco a spiegarmi.
> Certo che c'è differenza fra l'andare a puttane e fare volontariato in un ospedale.
> Ma in entrambi i casi lo facciamo per stare bene con noi stessi. Anche se il risultato pratica è differente. Ci sono persone a cui servono emozioni forti, quellle scaturite da una lacrima, da uno sguardo di riconoscenza, o dal solo portare sollievo. Altri hanno bisogno di un orgasmo a pagamento.
> Per un lungo periodo, quando ero un po' più giovane, ho fatto volontariato in una casa ricovero per ragazzi disagiati. Ricordo quando alla sera, dopo una giornata di lavoro andavo la. Era faticoso, ma quando uscivo mi sentivo sereno, in pace con me stesso e col mondo.
> ...


Ti confesso che le volte che ho sentito chi diceva “madre Teresa di Calcutta è la persona più egoista del mondo “ ..mi è venuto il contato di vomito ...perché intanto lei si è fatta il culo per salvare gente..mentre chi dice che è egoismo si sfianca di happy hour.. 
Quanre cose ci si racconta per trovare alibi convincenti ...
Chi accudisce la moglie malata ... e le cambia il catetere...non è che lo faccia facendo piroette all’indietro di felicità ....e neppure perché così si sente il più figo del mondo ... 
Gli va di farlo perché lo ritiene giusto .. e perché il sentimento che lo lega alla persona è certamente di una profondità diversa rispetto a chi decide che non ama più il partner perché quando lo scopa non prova più le sensazioni di un tempo .
Oh...io la vedo così e sicuramente mi sbaglio tanto ...


----------



## void (12 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti confesso che le volte che ho sentito chi diceva “madre Teresa di Calcutta è la persona più egoista del mondo “ ..mi è venuto il contato di vomito ...perché intanto lei si è fatta il culo per salvare gente..mentre chi dice che è egoismo si sfianca di happy hour..
> Quanre cose ci si racconta per trovare alibi convincenti ...
> Chi accudisce la moglie malata ... e le cambia il catetere...non è che lo faccia facendo piroette all’indietro di felicità ....e neppure perché così si sente il più figo del mondo ...
> Gli va di farlo perché lo ritiene giusto .. e perché il sentimento che lo lega alla persona è certamente di una profondità diversa rispetto a chi decide che non ama più il partner perché quando lo scopa non prova più le sensazioni di un tempo .
> Oh...io la vedo così e sicuramente mi sbaglio tanto ...


Hai ragione. Quante cosa ci si racconta per trovare alibi convincenti. E quanto si riesce ad essere ipocriti alle volte per non vedere la realtà.

Madre Teresa di Calcutta era una donna felice. Se avesse dovuto scegliere un'altra vita, probabilmente avrebbe scelto la stessa. Amava quello che faceva. Nelle interviste la ho sempre vista serena. Quello che faceva le dava piacere, è ha vissuto la vita che voleva.
Tutto ciò che ha fatto per gli altri le è stato restituito, in termini di amore, e quell'amore la ha nutrita fino alla morte.

Questo non vuol dire che fosse egoista. Ma che si è nutrita di amore, come tutti noi. Ognuno trova forme diverse, ma si ritorna sempre li. E non c'è niente di male in questo.

La sofferenza per un tradimento è in gran parte il sentirsi defraudati da quell'amore che pensiamo debba essere destinato a noi, che riteniamo una nostra esclusiva. 
Rimaniamo affamati perché il nutrimento non c'è più. 

L'amore nelle sue molteplici forme ci è necessario per vivere. E non per fare vivere, anche se il risultato apparente può essere quello. 

Ma sicuramente sbaglio io.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Febbraio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Quante cosa ci si racconta per trovare alibi convincenti. E quanto si riesce ad essere ipocriti alle volte per non vedere la realtà.
> 
> Madre Teresa di Calcutta era una donna felice. Se avesse dovuto scegliere un'altra vita, probabilmente avrebbe scelto la stessa. Amava quello che faceva. Nelle interviste la ho sempre vista serena. Quello che faceva le dava piacere, è ha vissuto la vita che voleva.
> Tutto ciò che ha fatto per gli altri le è stato restituito, in termini di amore, e quell'amore la ha nutrita fino alla morte.
> ...


Vedi..in realtà non ci rimani male per l’esclusiva che non è sfata rispettata ...o per l’amore che pensavi ci fosse e non c’e’ più.... ma per l’errore di valutazione ....  io se anche non amassi più mio marito non lo tratterei da cojone facendogliela sotto il naso ... non lo infarcirei di balle...perché ? Perché e’ il mio compagno e non se lo meriterebbe ..
Spesso il malinteso sta qui.... Non è un “come hai potuto smettere di amarmi ...” ma “come hai potuto smettere di rispettarmi..io sono la tua compagna ..non un’estranea...non una nemica ....” 
tutto li ..
Più semplice e banale e scontato di quanto sembri..
Poi, per carità ..c’e’ veramente chi vede nel coniuge un nemico che limita la libertà di espressione o che
e’ brutto e cattivo ...e li si dovrebbe porre alcune domande (tipo: dov’ero quando ci ho fatto due figli?) . Perché poi c’e per carità chi con gli anni cambia...ma il rispetto per quanto si e’ costruito insieme ?
Io un uomo che sta da 15 anni con la moglie e ci ha fatto prole ..e dice “non la reggo... “ lo prenderei a mazzate ....


----------



## Marjanna (12 Febbraio 2019)

:carneval: 

edit... mi dimentico che non siamo solo noi tre gatti che scriviamo...


----------



## Kid (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> edit... mi dimentico che non siamo solo noi tre gatti che scriviamo...


Io ci sono, tranquilli! 

Comunque ho realizzato una cosa in questi giorni: il mio desiderio di prendere e andarmene è definitivamente sfumato all'improvviso. Non ho la minima intenzione di lasciare mia moglie. Non sono pronto, non me lo posso permettere, non voglio perdere i miei figli. Punto. Sto lentamente ma inesorabilmente scivolando nello stereotipo di traditore che odio di più: quello che tradisce senza un vero scopo e che lo fa senza tanti rimorsi. Non so come io sia potuto diventare così, ma devo prenderne atto, perchè per M al momento ho una sorta di dipendenza.


----------



## danny (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ci sono, tranquilli!
> 
> Comunque ho realizzato una cosa in questi giorni: il mio desiderio di prendere e andarmene è definitivamente sfumato all'improvviso. Non ho la minima intenzione di lasciare mia moglie. Non sono pronto, non me lo posso permettere, non voglio perdere i miei figli. Punto. *Sto lentamente ma inesorabilmente scivolando nello stereotipo di traditore che odio di più: quello che tradisce senza un vero scopo* e che lo fa senza tanti rimorsi. Non so come io sia potuto diventare così, ma devo prenderne atto, perchè per M al momento ho una sorta di dipendenza.


Mah.
Lo scopo ce l'hai, ma non lo vuoi vedere.
Sei lì solo a cercare giustificazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ci sono, tranquilli!
> 
> Comunque ho realizzato una cosa in questi giorni: il mio desiderio di prendere e andarmene è definitivamente sfumato all'improvviso. Non ho la minima intenzione di lasciare mia moglie. Non sono pronto, non me lo posso permettere, non voglio perdere i miei figli. Punto. Sto lentamente ma inesorabilmente scivolando nello stereotipo di traditore che odio di più: quello che tradisce senza un vero scopo e che lo fa senza tanti rimorsi. Non so come io sia potuto diventare così, ma devo prenderne atto, perchè per M al momento ho una sorta di dipendenza.


Qual è lo stereotipo di traditore che odi?
In che cosa odi il tuo modo di essere attuale?


----------



## Kid (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è lo stereotipo di traditore che odi?
> In che cosa odi il tuo modo di essere attuale?


Che sto tradendo con leggerezza, senza un fine ultimo. Non me lo aspettavo da me onestamente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Che sto tradendo con leggerezza, senza un fine ultimo. Non me lo aspettavo da me onestamente.


Ti senti Lothar?


----------



## Kid (15 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti senti Lothar?


Magari un pò più raffinato.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Magari un pò più raffinato.


Non ci vuole molto.
Capisco che non ti piaccia.
Allora la soluzione la sai.


----------



## oceansize (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Che sto tradendo con leggerezza, senza un fine ultimo. Non me lo aspettavo da me onestamente.


Esiste un altro tipo di tradimento? Nella maggioranza dei casi dico.
con la tua prima amante che fine ultimo avevi?


----------



## Kid (15 Febbraio 2019)

oceansize ha detto:


> Esiste un altro tipo di tradimento? Nella maggioranza dei casi dico.
> con la tua prima amante che fine ultimo avevi?


Era più finalizzato a trovare un'alternativa. Era davvero un pessim operiodo tra me e mia moglie, direi che eravamo più che alla frutta.


----------



## oceansize (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Era più finalizzato a trovare un'alternativa. Era davvero un pessim operiodo tra me e mia moglie, direi che eravamo più che alla frutta.


Alternativa in che senso? Pensavi che se le cose con la tua amante fossero andate bene avresti lasciato tua moglie?


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Era più finalizzato a trovare un'alternativa. Era davvero un pessim operiodo tra me e mia moglie, direi che eravamo più che alla frutta.


Un'alternativa? Un piatto di spaghetti, una bistecca, un pesce, un dessert?
Ora invece non cerchi un piatto alternativo?
A me pare la stessa cosa.


----------



## Kid (15 Febbraio 2019)

oceansize ha detto:


> Alternativa in che senso? Pensavi che se le cose con la tua amante fossero andate bene avresti lasciato tua moglie?


Ero seriamente intenzionato a lasciarla. Allora avevamo solo un figlio e non eravamo ancora così complici nella vita. Ora invece, inizio folgorante a parte, voglio solo stare con l'altra quando possibile, senza cambiare nulla a casa.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ero seriamente intenzionato a lasciarla. Allora avevamo solo un figlio e non eravamo ancora così complici nella vita. Ora invece, inizio folgorante a parte, voglio solo stare con l'altra quando possibile, senza cambiare nulla a casa.


Quindi eri andato da un avvocato, avevi parlato a tua moglie?


----------



## Kid (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi eri andato da un avvocato, avevi parlato a tua moglie?


Eravamo in terapia di coppia. Ci eravamo semplicemente detti che se non avesse più funzionato, ci saremmo lasciati.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Eravamo in terapia di coppia. Ci eravamo semplicemente detti che se non avesse più funzionato, ci saremmo lasciati.


Bè ma allora _Ero seriamente intenzionato a lasciarla_ dove sta? 
Mi pare che hai "crisi" cicliche e che le risolvi benissimo con un'amante. Insomma meglio di una terapia di coppia a quanto pare...


----------



## Kid (15 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè ma allora _Ero seriamente intenzionato a lasciarla_ dove sta?
> Mi pare che hai "crisi" cicliche e che le risolvi benissimo con un'amante. Insomma meglio di una terapia di coppia a quanto pare...


Dici che sono la mia medicina? Andiamo bene... :unhappy:


----------



## Marjanna (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dici che sono la mia medicina? Andiamo bene... :unhappy:


Non lo dico io. Se la terapia di coppia non ti da quel che ti da un amante... c'è chi neppure la prende in considerazione, tu l'hai fatta. Oppure potresti riprovare.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dici che sono la mia medicina? Andiamo bene... :unhappy:


È pieno di gente che pensa di curare la depressione con la cocaina.
L’autoprescrizione è sempre deleteria.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Febbraio 2019)

Almeno sei rinsavito. Mi sembra già un passo avanti


----------



## robson (15 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Eravamo in terapia di coppia. Ci eravamo semplicemente detti che se non avesse più funzionato, ci saremmo lasciati.


se vai in terapia in coppia  poi di solito risolvi ....o lasci o rinasce  tutto come prima!! o avete lasciato la terapia a metà?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2019)

robson ha detto:


> se vai in terapia in coppia  poi di solito risolvi ....o lasci o rinasce  tutto come prima!! o avete lasciato la terapia a metà?


Ci sono andati anni fa.


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono andati anni fa.


Vi aggiorno: i miei sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo sempre più. Con mia moglie và meglio sia il sesso che il rapporto quotidiano. Ho qualche ricaduta se mi fermo a pensare, ma al primo contatto con l'altra cambio idea. Vivo in un perenne stato emotivo confusionale. Però... sto bene, mannaggia.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno: i miei sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo sempre più. Con mia moglie và meglio sia il sesso che il rapporto quotidiano. Ho qualche ricaduta se mi fermo a pensare, ma al primo contatto con l'altra cambio idea. *Vivo in un perenne stato emotivo confusionale. *Però... sto bene, mannaggia.


Ma questo da sempre:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:girlhaha:


----------



## Eagle72 (20 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno: i miei sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo sempre più. Con mia moglie và meglio sia il sesso che il rapporto quotidiano. Ho qualche ricaduta se mi fermo a pensare, ma al primo contatto con l'altra cambio idea. Vivo in un perenne stato emotivo confusionale. Però... sto bene, mannaggia.


Sento già l' orchestra del titanic che suona . Scherzo...spero tu possa vivertela, trovare linfa e non fare danni. Ne dubito ma te lo auguro.


----------



## Moni (20 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno: i miei sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo sempre più. Con mia moglie và meglio sia il sesso che il rapporto quotidiano. Ho qualche ricaduta se mi fermo a pensare, ma al primo contatto con l'altra cambio idea. Vivo in un perenne stato emotivo confusionale. Però... sto bene, mannaggia.


  Peggio che le montagne russe del luna Park 
Qnd ti leggo mi sembra di sentire le amichette 16 enni  di mia figlia un giorno innamorate due gg in scazzo ecc


----------



## Kid (20 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma questo da sempre:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :girlhaha:


Mannaggia mannaggiaaaa!


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2019)

non cambi mai, non cambi mai...proprio maiiii
caramelle non ne voglio più
le rose e i violini questa sera...:sonar:
kid sei un innamoratino di peynet in latex


----------



## Kid (21 Febbraio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non cambi mai, non cambi mai...proprio maiiii
> caramelle non ne voglio più
> le rose e i violini questa sera...:sonar:
> kid sei un innamoratino di peynet in latex


Il problema è che non so darti torto.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che non so darti torto.


ma i sensi di colpa verso chi li avevi? (tua moglie? ma se avevi capito di non amarla più e hai scritto che ne avevi paura e rimanevi solo perchè lasciandola ti avrebbe fatto la guerra con i figli)


----------



## Kid (21 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma i sensi di colpa verso chi li avevi? (tua moglie? ma se avevi capito di non amarla più e hai scritto che ne avevi paura e rimanevi solo perchè lasciandola ti avrebbe fatto la guerra con i figli)


Non so se sono peggio quelli per mia moglie o per i figli. Di sicuro nessuna delle due parti merita le corna.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so se sono peggio quelli per mia moglie o per i figli. Di sicuro nessuna delle due parti merita le corna.


Sai che non mi convinci ? Bello e più rassicurante il ruolo di chi si senti in colpa ma..perdonami , non sei affatto credibile


----------



## Kid (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non mi convinci ? Bello e più rassicurante il ruolo di chi si senti in colpa ma..perdonami , non sei affatto credibile


Non ci guadagno nulla a dire balle in anonimo su un forum... comunque effettivamente i sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo. Sarà anche colpa dell'amica con la quale mi sono confidato, la quale mi ha detto che faccio benissimo a vivere questa storia, purchè rimanga ben ancorato con i piedi a terra. Mi ha detto letteralmente: "se ti fa stare bene vivila, significa che ne hai bisogno".


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ci guadagno nulla a dire balle in anonimo su un forum... comunque effettivamente i sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo. Sarà anche colpa dell'amica con la quale mi sono confidato, la quale mi ha detto che faccio benissimo a vivere questa storia, purchè rimanga ben ancorato con i piedi a terra. Mi ha detto letteralmente: "se ti fa stare bene vivila, significa che ne hai bisogno".


Ma guarda che le balle le stai  raccontando a te stesso tramite noi per stare meglio....
Adesso poi risulta che è colpa della tua amica che ti ha convinto a vivertela ....
Fantastico


----------



## Kid (21 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma guarda che le balle le stai  raccontando a te stesso tramite noi per stare meglio....
> Adesso poi risulta che è colpa della tua amica che ti ha convinto a vivertela ....
> Fantastico


No... anzi io speravo mi dicesse "che cavolo stai facendo?". Sono molto critico nei miei confronti. Certo è che la sua risposta mi ha fatto sentire meno folle e scellerato di quanto immaginassi.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No... anzi io speravo mi dicesse "che cavolo stai facendo?". Sono molto critico nei miei confronti. Certo è che la sua risposta mi ha fatto sentire meno folle e scellerato di quanto immaginassi.


Pensa un po’ ..che sfiga...
Nella  vita basta a volte cercarsi I suggeritori giusti


----------



## Moni (21 Febbraio 2019)

Scusa Kid ma sei così infantile 
La mia amica mi ha detto come i bimbi che accusano è stato lui maestra 

Ma viviti sta storia senza raccontarti mille palle che ne gsi voglia ma tanto sempre li a casa tornerai 

Ci sono uomini così che vogliono tutto in casa tutto fuori ma almeno gestiscitela meglio pure con te stesso!


----------



## Foglia (21 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusa Kid ma sei così infantile
> La mia amica mi ha detto come i bimbi che accusano è stato lui maestra
> 
> Ma viviti sta storia senza raccontarti mille palle che ne gsi voglia ma tanto sempre li a casa tornerai
> ...


Standing ovation.


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ci guadagno nulla a dire balle in anonimo su un forum... comunque effettivamente i sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo. Sarà anche colpa dell'amica con la quale mi sono confidato, la quale mi ha detto che faccio benissimo a vivere questa storia, purchè rimanga ben ancorato con i piedi a terra. Mi ha detto letteralmente: "se ti fa stare bene vivila, significa che ne hai bisogno".


Sì chiamano ansie, non sensi di colpa. 
Devi cominciare a distinguerli. 
Volevi solo essere rassicurato.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Febbraio 2019)

Sai che ti leggo e non riesco a non guardare quell'avatar tutto morbido e delicato che hai messo...



Che fortuna avere anche l'amica a cui poter raccontare queste cose.


----------



## Kid (21 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusa Kid ma sei così infantile
> La mia amica mi ha detto come i bimbi che accusano è stato lui maestra
> 
> Ma viviti sta storia senza raccontarti mille palle che ne gsi voglia ma tanto sempre li a casa tornerai
> ...



Ok, quindi chiudiamo il topic? 

Capisco che su un forum non sia proprio facile esprimere certe cose, ma se mi conoscessi davvero, capiresti che in realtà sono molto diverso da quello che pensi. No, non sono quel tipo di uomo che descrivi. 

Se fosse cosi facile per me, non lo scriverei qui, me la godrei e basta. Ma purtroppo non e' per nulla così scontata e banale questa vicenda, almeno dal mio punto di vista. Per questo continuo a scrivere: per sentire mille voci, confrontarmi e capirmi di più . Certo con i miei controsensi, la mia immaturità , le mie paure. 

Mi rendo altresì conto che la cosa risulti stucchevole ai più ormai, visto che sono in un punto morto.... Abbiate pazienza.


----------



## Moni (21 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok, quindi chiudiamo il topic?
> 
> Capisco che su un forum non sia proprio facile esprimere certe cose, ma se mi conoscessi davvero, capiresti che in realtà sono molto diverso da quello che pensi. No, non sono quel tipo di uomo che descrivi.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente mi sono persa dei passaggi non. Riesco a seguirvi con continuità ma mi dai davvero l idea di un uomo molto infantile e non lo dico con cattiveria 
Hai un atteggiamento che è più femminile x altro con continui ripensamenti e giustificazioni.. Io volevo solo dirti di tirare fuori les pelotas e guardarti dentro ma credo che tu in realtà voglia il nullaosta x continuare a viverti la tua avventura con meno senso di colpa 

Spera intanto tua moglie non ti becchi..


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No... anzi io speravo mi dicesse "che cavolo stai facendo?". Sono molto critico nei miei confronti. Certo è che la sua risposta mi ha fatto sentire meno folle e scellerato di quanto immaginassi.


Ma dopo il calcio in culo di tua moglie almeno l'amica ti ospita?


----------



## Marjanna (21 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok, quindi chiudiamo il topic?
> 
> Capisco che su un forum non sia proprio facile esprimere certe cose, ma se mi conoscessi davvero, capiresti che in realtà sono molto diverso da quello che pensi. No, non sono quel tipo di uomo che descrivi.
> 
> ...



Hai trovato l'amante che ti ha detto vai e vieni come vuoi, con tua moglie va meglio, l'amica ti ha dato la sua approvazione. Lo sai già, i sensi di colpa ti faran viver meglio nel contesto familiare. Hai l'oggetto del desiderio esterno e l'amore in casa. 
Cosa c'è di non scontato e banale in questa vicenda? Capisco che per te sia unica perchè te la vivi tu, e ne vedi un sacco di sfumature, vivi tutti quegli stati che ti trasportano prima da una parte, poi dall'altra.
Ma alla fine rimangono miraggi di queste storie.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok, quindi chiudiamo il topic?
> 
> Capisco che su un forum non sia proprio facile esprimere certe cose, ma se mi conoscessi davvero, capiresti che in realtà sono molto diverso da quello che pensi. No, non sono quel tipo di uomo che descrivi.
> 
> ...


Si è capito che sei in crisi.
Ogni volta che sei preso da un'altra,  deduci ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato nel tuo rapporto ufficiale, nel quale tu non ti senti poi così libero di esprimerti e anche un po' svalutato. E ti viene l'ansia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sai che ti leggo e non riesco a non guardare quell'avatar tutto morbido e delicato che hai messo...
> 
> View attachment 13838
> 
> Che fortuna avere anche l'amica a cui poter raccontare queste cose.


 ma lui è come winnie, mangia il miele poi si sente in colpa


----------



## Kid (22 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma lui è come winnie, mangia il miele poi si sente in colpa


Non avevo mai pensando a questo accostamento... :unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno: i miei sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo sempre più. Con mia moglie và meglio sia il sesso che il rapporto quotidiano. Ho qualche ricaduta se mi fermo a pensare, ma al primo contatto con l'altra cambio idea. Vivo in un perenne stato emotivo confusionale. Però... sto bene, mannaggia.





Kid ha detto:


> Non so se sono peggio quelli per mia moglie o per i figli. Di sicuro nessuna delle due parti merita le corna.





Kid ha detto:


> Non ci guadagno nulla a dire balle in anonimo su un forum... comunque effettivamente i sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo. Sarà anche colpa dell'amica con la quale mi sono confidato, la quale mi ha detto che faccio benissimo a vivere questa storia, purchè rimanga ben ancorato con i piedi a terra. Mi ha detto letteralmente: "se ti fa stare bene vivila, significa che ne hai bisogno".


Ma sai che basta non leggere il forum per qualche giorno o leggere una vicenda come nuova per vedere che l’amoralità di cui è intriso il suggerimento della tizia che definisci amica corrisponde a una esaltazione dell’egoismo senza alcuna responsabilità che fa paura.
Non fa tanto o solo paura rispetto alle relazioni che riconosci che stai tradendo, ma è proprio fuori da qualsiasi regola di vita che si basa sul rispetto degli altri. 
Non ce l’ho con te.
Ma la tizia la consideri davvero amica? Una amica di età maggiore di 12 anni dice “fai come ti pare e degli altri fregatene.”? Una che pensa davvero così è una amica? E se domani la facesse star bene sputtanarti?


----------



## mistral (24 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che basta non leggere il forum per qualche giorno o leggere una vicenda come nuova per vedere che l’amoralità di cui è intriso il suggerimento della tizia che definisci amica corrisponde a una esaltazione dell’egoismo senza alcuna responsabilità che fa paura.
> Non fa tanto o solo paura rispetto alle relazioni che riconosci che stai tradendo, ma è proprio fuori da qualsiasi regola di vita che si basa sul rispetto degli altri.
> Non ce l’ho con te.
> Ma la tizia la consideri davvero amica? Una amica di età maggiore di 12 anni dice “fai come ti pare e degli altri fregatene.”? Una che pensa davvero così è una amica? E se domani la facesse star bene sputtanarti?


Più semplicemente,l’amica potrebbe avere le stesse inclinazioni di kid quindi ,assolvendo lui,assolverebbe se stessa .
Se le cose stessero così,non è un buon consiglio e non è certo volto al bene di Kid,anzi.
Un amico vero non potrebbe mai esortarti a fare qualcosa di potenzialmente letale ,comprenderti si,ma dirti che fai benissimo a farlo,proprio no.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Più semplicemente,l’amica potrebbe avere le stesse inclinazioni di kid quindi ,assolvendo lui,assolverebbe se stessa .
> Se le cose stessero così,non è un buon consiglio e non è certo volto al bene di Kid,anzi.
> Un amico vero non potrebbe mai esortarti a fare qualcosa di potenzialmente letale ,comprenderti si,ma dirti che fai benissimo a farlo,proprio no.


Dipende da cosa hai raccontato all’amico....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Più semplicemente,l’amica potrebbe avere le stesse inclinazioni di kid quindi ,assolvendo lui,assolverebbe se stessa .
> Se le cose stessero così,non è un buon consiglio e non è certo volto al bene di Kid,anzi.
> Un amico vero non potrebbe mai esortarti a fare qualcosa di potenzialmente letale ,comprenderti si,ma dirti che fai benissimo a farlo,proprio no.


Io poi non mi rassegno alla esaltazione della amoralità.
Non credo neanche che dia quella felicità che si pensa che dia.


----------



## mistral (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa hai raccontato all’amico....


A prescindere da cosa può avergli raccontato,un amico che mi dice che faccio bene a correre in macchina a 200 all’ora in centro città,senza mettermi un minimo in guardia sui rischi o analizzare i miei perché .....boh,non lo vedo così amico .
Non lo prenderei certo come punto di riferimento .
É come palesate le tue ansie  all’amante ,che magari ti risponde “per qualche scopata cosa vuoi che succeda?”ma almeno li è evidente che non stia facendo il tuo bene


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> A prescindere da cosa può avergli raccontato,un amico che mi dice che faccio bene a correre in macchina a 200 all’ora in centro città,senza mettermi un minimo in guardia sui rischi o analizzare i miei perché .....boh,non lo vedo così amico .
> Non lo prenderei certo come punto di riferimento .
> É come palesate le tue ansie  all’amante ,che magari ti risponde “per qualche scopata cosa vuoi che succeda?”ma almeno li è evidente che non stia facendo il tuo bene


Se hai raccontato all’amico che sei distrutto, che la tua vita e’ uno schifo ma non puoi separarti perché lei si vendicherebbe come una pazza (cosa che poi ha detto anche a noi).. che vorrebbe tanto essere amato e ha trovato la donna della sua vita ma non può ne lasciare la moglie ne rinunciare a vedere i suoi figli....
Poi mettici pure che l’amica magari non è tutta
Sta profondità.... il consiglio diventa questo


----------



## mistral (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se hai raccontato all’amico che sei distrutto, che la tua vita e’ uno schifo ma non puoi separarti perché lei si vendicherebbe come una pazza (cosa che poi ha detto anche a noi).. che vorrebbe tanto essere amato e ha trovato la donna della sua vita ma non può ne lasciare la moglie ne rinunciare a vedere i suoi figli....
> Poi mettici pure che l’amica magari non è tutta
> Sta profondità.... il consiglio diventa questo


Ah ok,il piagnisteo e la mostrizzazione .
Quelle funzionano anche per giustificare le esecuzioni dell’Isis.
Pensavo le avesse chiesto un consiglio da  adulto.


----------



## Kid (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ah ok,il piagnisteo e la mostrizzazione .
> Quelle funzionano anche per giustificare le esecuzioni dell’Isis.
> Pensavo le avesse chiesto un consiglio da  adulto.


Veramente è stato un discorso tra adulti, visto che in due abbiamo abbiamo 84 anni.

Certo, nemmeno lei ha una vita affettiva canonica, ma mi conosce molto bene e non ha avuto molti dubbi a riguardo. Oro colato? Certamente no, sono certo che se fossi andato a confidarmi da mio fratello avrei ottenuto una risposta diametralmente opposta. Ma perchè la sua dovrebbe valere di meno? E soprattutto perchè tutta questa storia viene etichettata come infantile e non piuttosto come una porcheria? Da quando le ansie, le incertezze, i sogni, appartengono solo agli adolescenti? Io mi sento vivo, sento il mi ocuore battere più forte... e mi fa stare bene. Datemi del cretino, ma per favore basta con sta storia del kid al parco giochi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Veramente è stato un discorso tra adulti, visto che in due abbiamo abbiamo 84 anni.
> 
> Certo, nemmeno lei ha una vita affettiva canonica, ma mi conosce molto bene e non ha avuto molti dubbi a riguardo. Oro colato? Certamente no, sono certo che se fossi andato a confidarmi da mio fratello avrei ottenuto una risposta diametralmente opposta. Ma perchè la sua dovrebbe valere di meno? E soprattutto perchè tutta questa storia viene etichettata come infantile e non piuttosto come una porcheria? Da quando le ansie, le incertezze, i sogni, appartengono solo agli adolescenti? Io mi sento vivo, sento il mi ocuore battere più forte... e mi fa stare bene. Datemi del cretino, ma per favore basta con sta storia del kid al parco giochi.


Hai posto un problema importante.
Per me è una porcheria in effetti e che non porterà a nulla di buono. Ricordi quando ti si diceva di non confessare il tuo tradimento? Beh chi aveva ragione?
Pochi parlano di una porcheria perché qui si è andata diffondendo una filosofia egoriferita amorale per cui il “basta che stai bene” è il primo comandamento. Al più si raccomanda di occultare bene la tresca.
Pensare, ad esempio, a come si sentirebbero i bambini intuendo qualcosa è una cosa che non viene presa in considerazione.
Però sono tutti pronti a dire peste e corna dei propri genitori perché una volta gli hanno negato la nutella.


----------



## Vera (25 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Veramente è stato un discorso tra adulti, visto che in due abbiamo abbiamo 84 anni.
> 
> Certo, nemmeno lei ha una vita affettiva canonica, ma mi conosce molto bene e non ha avuto molti dubbi a riguardo. Oro colato? Certamente no, sono certo che se fossi andato a confidarmi da mio fratello avrei ottenuto una risposta diametralmente opposta. Ma perchè la sua dovrebbe valere di meno? E soprattutto perchè tutta questa storia viene etichettata come infantile e non piuttosto come una porcheria? Da quando le ansie, le incertezze, i sogni, appartengono solo agli adolescenti? Io mi sento vivo, sento il mi ocuore battere più forte... e mi fa stare bene. Datemi del cretino, ma per favore basta con sta storia del kid al parco giochi.


Oh sei tu che ti sei messo come avatar Winnie The Pooh e ti sei chiamato Kid o te l'hanno imposto al momento dell'iscrizione?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai posto un problema importante.
> Per me è una porcheria in effetti e che non porterà a nulla di buono. Ricordi quando ti si diceva di non confessare il tuo tradimento? Beh chi aveva ragione?
> P*ochi parlano di una porcheria perché qui si è andata diffondendo una filosofia egoriferita amorale per cui il “basta che stai bene” è il primo comandamento. Al più si raccomanda di occultare bene la tresca.*
> Pensare, ad esempio, a come si sentirebbero i bambini intuendo qualcosa è una cosa che non viene presa in considerazione.
> Però sono tutti pronti a dire peste e corna dei propri genitori perché una volta gli hanno negato la nutella.


A distanza di tempo sono arrivato alla conclusione che sia addirittura preferibile una relazione clandestina ben occultata che renda soddisfatto, sereno e vivace anche in famiglia chi la porta avanti che avere a fianco un individuo frustrato, depresso, incattivito, comunque fedele.
La fedeltà va perseguita da chi sta bene in quella realtà, non da chi la attua per obbligo o dovere, sentendosi castrato nelle sue ambizioni e portando questo suo malessere anche in famiglia.
Il fine ultimo non è l'adesione incondizionata a dei valori, ma dare valore alla vita. Per sé e per chi ci sta accanto.
Ed è su questa valutazione che vanno fatto delle scelte adeguate e consapevoli.


----------



## Vera (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai posto un problema importante.
> Per me è una porcheria in effetti e che non porterà a nulla di buono. Ricordi quando ti si diceva di non confessare il tuo tradimento? Beh chi aveva ragione?
> Pochi parlano di una porcheria perché qui si è andata diffondendo una filosofia egoriferita amorale per cui il “basta che stai bene” è il primo comandamento. Al più si raccomanda di occultare bene la tresca.
> Pensare, ad esempio, a come si sentirebbero i bambini intuendo qualcosa è una cosa che non viene presa in considerazione.
> Però sono tutti pronti a dire peste e corna dei propri genitori perché una volta gli hanno negato la nutella.


Si considera adulto e ci tiene a ribadirlo quindi responsabile delle sue azioni. Qui a volte sembra che si parti con l'intenzione di ricevere la benedizione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo sono arrivato alla conclusione che sia preferibile una relazione clandestina ben occultata che renda soddisfatto, sereno e vivace anche in famiglia chi la porta avanti che avere a fianco un individuo frustrato, depresso, incattivito, comunque fedele.
> La fedeltà va perseguita da chi sta bene in quella realtà, non da chi la attua per obbligo o dovere, sentendosi castrato nelle sue ambizioni e portando questo suo malessere anche in famiglia.
> Il fine ultimo non è l'adesione incondizionata a dei valori, ma dare valore alla vita. Per sé e per chi ci sta accanto.


Vabbè ma se si pone una alternativa alla Catalano prendi il premio GAC.

E la questione non è perseguire la fedeltà, ma la responsabilità e il rispetto. Considerare scopare in giro come un metodo per essere meno stronzi in famiglia è aberrante.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se si pone una alternativa alla Catalano prendi il premio GAC.
> 
> E la questione non è perseguire la fedeltà, ma la responsabilità e il rispetto. Considerare scopare in giro come un metodo per essere meno stronzi in famiglia è aberrante.


Chi preferiresti avere accanto?
Un rompicoglioni incazzato col mondo che si lamenta da giorno a sera o un piacione divertente soddisfatto di sé?
Sto estremizzando proprio per far comprendere che non è il tradimento in sé il problema, ma le conseguenze che esso comporta.
Il primo probabilmente sarà fedele (e chi lo vuole?), il secondo forse no.
Chi sceglieresti?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Si considera adulto e ci tiene a ribadirlo quindi responsabile delle sue azioni. Qui a volte sembra che si parti con l'intenzione di ricevere la benedizione.


È certo che qui i più cerchino la benedizione. E la ricevono anche da tanti.
La responsabilità invece viene spesso ridotta a far le cose bene per non essere scoperti.
Ma la responsabilità è un’altra cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chi preferiresti avere accanto?
> Un rompicoglioni incazzato col mondo che si lamenta da giorno a sera o un piacione divertente soddisfatto di sé?
> Sto estremizzando proprio per far comprendere che non è il tradimento in sé il problema, ma le conseguenze che esso comporta.


Di nuovo una alternativa alla Catalano!
Non vorrei nessuno dei due.
Vorrei un uomo sincero che dicesse cosa non va e non trovasse droghe per sopportare le sue frustrazioni, che siano sostanze, attacchi di nervi o malumori in famiglia, né scopando in giro.
Soprattutto vorrei una persona adulta che si comporta in modo adulto con senso di responsabilità e coerenza.

Dopo un tradimento si può anche dirsi chiaramente che ci si considera liberi tutti.

Nel caso specifico la donna meravigliosa (meravigliosa, ma scopacchia con un paio contemporaneamente) è la rappresentante di classe. Lui e lei sono meravigliosi, ma dei bambini se ne sbattono altamente, pur di sbattersi.


----------



## Vera (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È certo che qui i più cerchino la benedizione. E la ricevono anche da tanti.
> La responsabilità invece viene spesso ridotta a far le cose bene per non essere scoperti.
> Ma la responsabilità è un’altra cosa.


Non voglio mica difendere nessuno ma qui ognuno porta la sua esperienza e risponde di conseguenza. Un traditore porta il suo "credo" e non trovo così assurdo il suo consiglio di fare le cose per bene per non essere scoperti.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo sono arrivato alla conclusione che sia addirittura preferibile una relazione clandestina ben occultata che renda soddisfatto, sereno e vivace anche in famiglia chi la porta avanti che avere a fianco un individuo frustrato, depresso, incattivito, comunque fedele.
> La fedeltà va perseguita da chi sta bene in quella realtà, non da chi la attua per obbligo o dovere, sentendosi castrato nelle sue ambizioni e portando questo suo malessere anche in famiglia.
> Il fine ultimo non è l'adesione incondizionata a dei valori, ma dare valore alla vita. Per sé e per chi ci sta accanto.
> Ed è su questa valutazione che vanno fatto delle scelte adeguate e consapevoli.


Io no... questa cosa dell’essere felici perché l’altro è bravo ad occultare la vedo così distante dalla realtà che non la comprendo proprio ...
continuo a pensare che si debba comunicare ... così come sono convinta che una relazione clandestina (non una scopata allegra  qua’ e la eh...qui parliamo di una relazione)..porti irrimediabilmente energia fuori dalla famiglia . E se sei un minimino sul pezzo lo senti...così come L’hai sentita tu..... Non credo che uno torni  a casa col sorriso e si comporti cinguettando come se nulla fosse... perché ? Perché prima o poi anche se sei bravo l’amante ti rompe i maroni ..perché magari ti innamori ..perché ti vede il vicino di casa e ti viene il cagotto...
Se si sta insieme frustrati dopo aver generato figli... non avendo subito mutazioni genetiche in pochi anni...i casi sono due : o ci si odiava anche prima o è successo qualcosa che va capito ..poi si decide che fare ....


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se si pone una alternativa alla Catalano prendi il premio GAC.
> 
> E la questione non è perseguire la fedeltà, ma la responsabilità e il rispetto. Considerare scopare in giro come un metodo per essere meno stronzi in famiglia è aberrante.


Non è aberrante ..è una bella scusa ...


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chi preferiresti avere accanto?
> Un rompicoglioni incazzato col mondo che si lamenta da giorno a sera o un piacione divertente soddisfatto di sé?
> Sto estremizzando proprio per far comprendere che non è il tradimento in sé il problema, ma le conseguenze che esso comporta.
> Il primo probabilmente sarà fedele (e chi lo vuole?), il secondo forse no.
> Chi sceglieresti?


Nessuno dei due


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di nuovo una alternativa alla Catalano!
> Non vorrei nessuno dei due.
> Vorrei un uomo sincero che dicesse cosa non va e non trovasse droghe per sopportare le sue frustrazioni, che siano sostanze, attacchi di nervi o malumori in famiglia, né scopando in giro.
> Soprattutto vorrei una persona adulta che si comporta in modo adulto con senso di responsabilità e coerenza.
> ...


Sai, il problema è che si parla sempre dell’altro come fosse un coinquilino che ha risposto a un annuncio e con cui si condividono le spese.
Certo , se così , alla domanda:”lo vorresti allegro e pulito  o musone che puzza ?” La risposta sarebbe scontata...
Ma benedetto il cielo ..stiamo parlando della persona con cui abbiamo costruito un progetto ... capire come mai a un certo punto mi diventa un estraneo ... immagino possa essere auspicabile ...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non voglio mica difendere nessuno ma qui ognuno porta la sua esperienza e risponde di conseguenza. Un traditore porta il suo "credo" e non trovo così assurdo il suo consiglio di fare le cose per bene per non essere scoperti.


Se arrivasse qualcuno che raccontasse che ha la forte tentazione di appropriarsi dei soldi in cassa, troveremmo accettabile che gli venisse risposto di falsificare bene le fatture e ricevute per non essere beccato?
I soldi sono più importanti delle persone e dei loro sentimenti?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, il problema è che si parla sempre dell’altro come fosse un coinquilino che ha risposto a un annuncio e con cui si condividono le spese.
> Certo , se così , alla domanda:”lo vorresti allegro e pulito  o musone che puzza ?” La risposta sarebbe scontata...
> Ma benedetto il cielo ..stiamo parlando della persona con cui abbiamo costruito un progetto ... capire come mai a un certo punto mi diventa un estraneo ... immagino possa essere auspicabile ...


Il problema è che probabilmente non si sa cosa dire. Si ha una vaga idea di aver magari iniziato la relazione o il matrimonio con le idee confuse, di essersi fatti coinvolgere sempre più nella relazione fino a essere corresponsabili di un progetto di cui non si avevano chiari contorni e conseguenze. 
Però se si vive in una reale condizione di disagio forse sarebbe meglio farsi aiutare per capire, piuttosto che fare disastri.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se arrivasse qualcuno che raccontasse che ha la forte tentazione di appropriarsi dei soldi in cassa, troveremmo accettabile che gli venisse risposto di falsificare bene le fatture e ricevute per non essere beccato?
> I soldi sono più importanti delle persone e dei loro sentimenti?


Purtroppo Bruni... si, i soldi sono più importanti per molti e abbiano molte dimostrazioni a riguardo ...inoltre se rubi vai in galera (o in ogni caso hai da affrontare diverse rotture di balle )..se tradisci ti fanno l’occhiolino ...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Purtroppo Bruni... si, i soldi sono più importanti per molti e abbiano molte dimostrazioni a riguardo ...inoltre se rubi vai in galera (o in ogni caso hai da affrontare diverse rotture di balle )..se tradisci ti fanno l’occhiolino ...


Se ti beccano a rubare vai, probabilmente, in galera, ma se sei beccato a tradire crei dei disastri immani che si perpetuano per generazioni.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti beccano a rubare vai, probabilmente, in galera, ma se sei beccato a tradire crei dei disastri immani che si perpetuano per generazioni.


Pensi davvero che ci sia vagamente questa Consapevolezza?
Io condivido molto il detto di mia suocera (Santa donna  )  “la propria felicità non si costruisce mai sulla sofferenza degli altri....” e credo valga per tutto....
Ti si presenta quasi sempre il conto .... 
ma lo scopri a posteriori e a volte non fai neppure i giusti collegamenti causa effetto


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nessuno dei due


Era la risposta che mi aspettavo, un po' da tutti a dire il vero.
Nella realtà nessuno di noi può scegliere avendo la fedeltà e la lealtà come parametri.
Nessuno si dichiara manifestamente infedele o sleale ed è difficile avere riscontri in merito in genere.
Ognuno di noi sceglie avendo altri parametri, quelli che si cercano di promuovere: la bellezza, la simpatia, l'intelligenza, l'empatia, le affinità, i soldi.
Lealtà e fedeltà restano celati, e la fiducia sopperisce a questa ignoranza.
Noi quindi vogliamo un partner che corrisponda ai nostri desideri e ci fidiamo (perché non abbiamo riscontri in merito) che lui sia solo e soltanto nostro.
Il valore che noi attribuiamo al partner è pertanto di riflesso anche quello che stimiamo di noi stessi.
Però noi tutti sappiamo che esistono persone infedeli, sleali ma anche uomini e donne promiscui.
Sappiamo anche che una persona per stare bene in una coppia deve stare bene con sé stessa.
Non dovremmo stupirci che possa capitare di aver riposto male la fiducia in qualcuno, perché statisticamente non è affatto raro possa accadere.
Per logica, deduco essere fondamentale in una coppia per mantenere l'equilibrio nel tempo  la conservazione dei parametri con i quali ci si è conosciuti, quelli palesatisi e desiderati, mantenendo comunque la fiducia posta inizialmente.
Coma la si mantenga non è però dato saperlo. In una certa percentuale può anche essere vero nascondendo bene la storia, esattamente come si è detto sopra. Ovvero conservando quell'ipocrisia che è generalmente alla base di quasi tutte le interazioni umane, in cui auspicare la perfezione non è garanzia di felicità.


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A distanza di tempo sono arrivato alla conclusione che sia addirittura preferibile una relazione clandestina ben occultata che renda soddisfatto, sereno e vivace anche in famiglia chi la porta avanti che avere a fianco un individuo frustrato, depresso, incattivito, comunque fedele.
> La fedeltà va perseguita da chi sta bene in quella realtà, non da chi la attua per obbligo o dovere, sentendosi castrato nelle sue ambizioni e portando questo suo malessere anche in famiglia.
> Il fine ultimo non è l'adesione incondizionata a dei valori, ma dare valore alla vita. Per sé e per chi ci sta accanto.
> Ed è su questa valutazione che vanno fatto delle scelte adeguate e consapevoli.


Guarda che c’è anche chi ha l’amante e le farfalle allo stomaco ma in casa è una merda .
Non essere merde ,frustrati ed incattiviti è un’indole


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era la risposta che mi aspettavo, un po' da tutti a dire il vero.
> Nella realtà nessuno di noi può scegliere avendo la fedeltà e la lealtà come parametri.
> Nessuno si dichiara manifestamente infedele o sleale ed è difficile avere riscontri in merito in genere.
> Ognuno di noi sceglie avendo altri parametri, quelli che si cercano di promuovere: la bellezza, la simpatia, l'intelligenza, l'empatia, le affinità, i soldi.
> ...


Guarda che la fedeltà come valore non significa stare tutta la vita con una persona e non tradirla mai solo perché  si insegue un concetto astratto. E per tradimento non intendo solo quello sessuale .
Significa dare valore a un patto e alla persona con cui l’hai stretto ...poi lo  si può rompere di comune Accordo.
Diresti mai a tua figlia “non tradiro’ ’ mai la tua fiducia ..” per poi farlo appena ti gira male ?
Non credo ...
È la stessa cosa con il partner ... 
poi, ripeto, se il partner improvvisamente comincia a menarti..o scopri che e’ un serial killer ... chiaro che gli elementi di giudizio cambiano... ma in questo caso il primo ad averti tradito e’ lui ..


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Più semplicemente,l’amica potrebbe avere le stesse inclinazioni di kid quindi ,assolvendo lui,assolverebbe se stessa .
> Se le cose stessero così,non è un buon consiglio e non è certo volto al bene di Kid,anzi.
> Un amico vero non potrebbe mai esortarti a fare qualcosa di potenzialmente letale ,comprenderti si,ma dirti che fai benissimo a farlo,proprio no.


La maggior parte degli amici di mio marito sono inclini al tradimento e dai pezzi di messaggi che ho visto tra di loro si incoraggiano a tradire la moglie.
Ma non ha trovato uno normale ?


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chi preferiresti avere accanto?
> Un rompicoglioni incazzato col mondo che si lamenta da giorno a sera o un piacione divertente soddisfatto di sé?
> Sto estremizzando proprio per far comprendere che non è il tradimento in sé il problema, ma le conseguenze che esso comporta.
> Il primo probabilmente sarà fedele (e chi lo vuole?), il secondo forse no.
> Chi sceglieresti?


Io non vorrei vivere con un cartonato.
Voglio una persona vera,sia che sia allegro sia che sia incazzato.
Se chi mi sta accanto è allegro e cordiale grazie alla figa di un’altra (perché di questo si parla)ma che si accomodi pure .
Non vedo cosa dovrei farmene di un uomo così.
Meno male che mio marito,nel periodo in cui era una merda,si comportava da merda anche in casa,così non mi ha confusa e non mi ha fatto pensare che la sua e la nostra felicità passasse attraverso l’altra ad uso stampella.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io no... questa cosa dell’essere felici perché l’altro è bravo ad occultare la vedo così distante dalla realtà che non la comprendo proprio ...
> continuo a pensare che si debba comunicare ... così come sono convinta che una relazione clandestina (non una scopata allegra  qua’ e la eh...qui parliamo di una relazione)..*porti irrimediabilmente energia fuori dalla famiglia* . E se sei un minimino sul pezzo lo senti...così come L’hai sentita tu..... Non credo che uno torni  a casa col sorriso e si comporti cinguettando come se nulla fosse... perché ? Perché prima o poi anche se sei bravo l’amante ti rompe i maroni ..perché magari ti innamori ..perché ti vede il vicino di casa e ti viene il cagotto...
> Se si sta insieme frustrati dopo aver generato figli... non avendo subito mutazioni genetiche in pochi anni...i casi sono due : o ci si odiava anche prima o è successo qualcosa che va capito ..poi si decide che fare ....


Questo è uno dei vari scenari, lo so.
Uscendo dalla questione quasi filosofica del mio post precedente - se vogliamo - la realtà offre più variabili di quanto si possa immaginare.
Mia moglie quando aveva l'amante per i primi mesi era tornata a essere la donna che avevo conosciuto, e mi ero reinnamorato di lei, ovvero provavo per lei in quel periodo un coinvolgimento passionale paragonabile quasi a quello di un tempo.
Lei stava bene in quella situazione, per varie ragioni anche "chimiche", se vogliamo e io amavo il suo stare bene.
Se non avessi scoperto o immaginato il tutto, sarebbe stato meglio per ognuno di noi.
Certo, poi col tempo forse le cose avrebbero avuto una diversa evoluzione, ma... chi può dirlo, ora?
Conosco persone che sono promiscue da una vita e sono ugualmente serene e amate dai coniugi ignari.
Non è quello il problema. Non quello principale, intendo.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io non vorrei vivere con un cartonato.
> Voglio una persona vera,sia che sia allegro sia che sia incazzato.
> Se chi mi sta accanto è allegro e cordiale grazie alla figa di un’altra (perché di questo si parla)ma che si accomodi pure .
> Non vedo cosa dovrei farmene di un uomo così.
> Meno male che mio marito,nel periodo in cui era una merda,si comportava da merda anche in casa,così non mi ha confusa e non mi ha fatto pensare che la sua e la nostra felicità passasse attraverso l’altra ad uso stampella.


Ma il dramma (che in realtà mi fa schiattare dalle risate ), è che per essere felici in casa uno si debba rivolgere ad una gnocca/pisello... extra.... 
boh... magari c’hai la vita che fa schifo..lavora su quello per risolvere il problema invece di procurarti uno xanax umano... Perche sennò il problema rimane


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda che la fedeltà come valore non significa stare tutta la vita con una persona e non tradirla mai solo perché  si insegue un concetto astratto. E per tradimento non intendo solo quello sessuale .
> Significa dare valore a un patto e alla persona con cui l’hai stretto ...poi lo  si può rompere di comune Accordo.
> *Diresti mai a tua figlia “non tradiro’ ’ mai la tua fiducia ..” per poi farlo appena ti gira male ?
> Non credo ...*
> ...


Io no.
Per me era ed è importante non tradire la fiducia che un'altra persona ripone in me.
Ma io sono fatto così, sto bene in questa dimensione naturalmente. Non me lo devo imporre.
Mi devo imporre invece un ragionamento per agire al contrario.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io non vorrei vivere con un cartonato.
> Voglio una persona vera,sia che sia allegro sia che sia incazzato.
> Se chi mi sta accanto è allegro e cordiale grazie alla figa di un’altra (perché di questo si parla)ma che si accomodi pure .
> Non vedo cosa dovrei farmene di un uomo così.
> *Meno male che mio marito,nel periodo in cui era una merda,si comportava da merda anche in casa,c*osì non mi ha confusa e non mi ha fatto pensare che la sua e la nostra felicità passasse attraverso l’altra ad uso stampella.


Ma anche no, Mistral: questo è veramente lo scenario peggiore.


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma il dramma (che in realtà mi fa schiattare dalle risate ), è che per essere felici in casa uno si debba rivolgere ad una gnocca/pisello... extra....
> boh... magari c’hai la vita che fa schifo..lavora su quello per risolvere il problema invece di procurarti uno xanax umano... Perche sennò il problema rimane


Ma è ovvio che chi pesca fuori lo fa perché incapace di aggiustare dentro,perché è entrato in un progetto per lui troppo impegnativo,perché non sa uscire dignitosamente dal progetto sbagliato etc..fondamentalmente non sa risolvere in modo serio i suoi problemi o quelli di coppia,aggiusta ed arrabatta.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma il dramma (che in realtà mi fa schiattare dalle risate ), *è che per essere felici in casa uno si debba rivolgere ad una gnocca/pisello... extra...*.
> boh... magari c’hai la vita che fa schifo..lavora su quello per risolvere il problema invece di procurarti uno xanax umano... Perche sennò il problema rimane


Non in casa, con sé stessi.
Sono persone promiscue.
Non riescono a essere monogami.
Non lo sono mai stati.
Non c'è nulla di rotto mediamente in casa, se non che quella persona sola non basta.
Sai quante ce ne sono?


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io no.
> Per me era ed è importante non tradire la fiducia che un'altra persona ripone in me.
> Ma io sono fatto così, sto bene in questa dimensione naturalmente. Non me lo devo imporre.


Quindi chi non lo fa è perché non sta bene in quella dimensione ? Non perché è paraculo?
Guarda che quella dimensione te la costruisci mio caro ... non viene mica da se...
Se hai due figli, uno che si da da fare come un pazzo , studia, ti aiuta e non alza la voce in casa ...l’altro che scopri che non fa mai i compiti perché non ne ha voglia ..ti ruba  i soldi dal portafogli , alza la voce, picchia il fratello ...che fai... ti dici “magari lo facesse senza che io lo vedessi..,così staremmo tutti meglio ” oppure non lo riprendi perché lui poverino ha una natura diversa e si trova a proprio agio non facendo un beato nulla e approfittandosi degli altri? 
.... Perche non c’e’ tanta differenza ...
A me “lui è fatto così...” non mi garba per niente .... se uno dei miei figli mi rispondesse  così vedi dove lo farei planare


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era la risposta che mi aspettavo, un po' da tutti a dire il vero.
> Nella realtà nessuno di noi può scegliere avendo la fedeltà e la lealtà come parametri.
> Nessuno si dichiara manifestamente infedele o sleale ed è difficile avere riscontri in merito in genere.
> Ognuno di noi sceglie avendo altri parametri, quelli che si cercano di promuovere: la bellezza, la simpatia, l'intelligenza, l'empatia, le affinità, i soldi.
> ...


Ma ci sono dei parametri in cui si riconoscono i valori dell'altro. Non è detto siano uguali per tutti.
Puoi metterci tutto l'impegno del mondo nel conservare celato un tradimento, ma non dipende solo da te. Tu stesso -traditore- dai fiducia ad un terzo, di cui probabilmente conosci anche poco. Anche dove conosci lui, non conosci il suo coniuge (vedi casi in cui è un coniuge tradito che va a rivelare all'altro tradito di esserlo).
E un tradito non credo che veda sempre impegno per non aver lasciato nel tradimento ma piuttosto un _ma perchè hai mandato tutto a puttane?_


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no, Mistral: questo è veramente lo scenario peggiore.


E invece è assolutamente coerente.
Se scopi fuori perché in casa c’è la guerra,non è la figa ad ore che ti fa passare la guerra in casa.
Se avessi scoperto a posteriori che certe carinerie o certe sviolinate le ricevevo grazie allo svuotamento di coglioni nell’ora di ricreazione,gli avrei vomitato addosso.
Infatti la sua relazione NON ha aggiustato proprio  nulla tra di noi,anzi,ha peggiorato le cose.
Ci mancherebbe che ricordassi il periodo in cuiui ha avuto l’amante ,come il più bello per noi.Ma scherzi
Il fatto che per esempio tua moglie fosse attizzata con te probabilmente grazie agli stimoli sessuali presi fuori,ti gratifica?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Pensi davvero che ci sia vagamente questa Consapevolezza?
> Io condivido molto il detto di mia suocera (Santa donna  )  “la propria felicità non si costruisce mai sulla sofferenza degli altri....” e credo valga per tutto....
> Ti si presenta quasi sempre il conto ....
> ma lo scopri a posteriori e a volte non fai neppure i giusti collegamenti causa effetto


Penso che la consapevolezza sia rara perché fa paura.
Però non credo che sia opportuno consolidare false convinzioni rendendosi complici dei disastri.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi chi non lo fa è perché non sta bene in quella dimensione ? Non perché è paraculo?
> Guarda che quella dimensione te la costruisci mio caro ... non viene mica da se...
> Se hai due figli, uno che si da da fare come un pazzo , studia, ti aiuta e non alza la voce in casa ...l’altro che scopri che non fa mai i compiti perché non ne ha voglia ..ti ruba  i soldi dal portafogli , alza la voce, picchia il fratello ...che fai... ti dici “magari lo facesse senza che io lo vedessi..,così staremmo tutti meglio ” oppure non lo riprendi perché lui poverino ha una natura diversa e si trova a proprio agio non facendo un beato nulla e approfittandosi degli altri?
> .... Perche non c’e’ tanta differenza ...
> A me “lui è fatto così...” non mi garba per niente .... se uno dei miei figli mi risponde così vedi dove lo faccio planare


I coniugi non sono mai dei figli.
Se quello che emerge in loro, tradita la fiducia, non sta più bene, si possono allontanare.
I figli vanno educati, i coniugi no.
Altrimenti, quel che sono loro va accettato e tollerato, al limite ricercando un equilibrio personale indipendente da quello di coppia.
Purtroppo quando si scopre un tradimento il coniuge si svela per quello che è veramente.
E non sempre ci piace quello che emerge.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> E invece è assolutamente coerente.


Che te ne fai della coerenza se lui ti rende infelice?


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> E invece è assolutamente coerente.
> Se scopi fuori perché in casa c’è la guerra,non è la figa ad ore che ti fa passare la guerra in casa.
> Se avessi scoperto a posteriori che certe carinerie o certe sviolinate le ricevevo grazie allo svuotamento di coglioni nell’ora di ricreazione,gli avrei vomitato addosso.
> Infatti la sua relazione NON ha aggiustato proprio  nulla tra di noi,anzi,ha peggiorato le cose.
> ...


Funziona solo quando non si scopre nulla. O quando non interessa scoprire. Allora ti vedi l'altro in casa bello sereno, probabilmente sarà meno propenso a rompere i coglioni, e va bene così. Sono situazioni in cui si è risolto entrambi con la modalità implicita del si fa anche se non si dice.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non in casa, con sé stessi.
> Sono persone promiscue.
> Non riescono a essere monogami.
> Non lo sono mai stati.
> ...


Certo che lo so ..ma il binomio “persona infelice a casa..”o “persona che avendo una relazione extra è felice a casa ..”  l’hai tirato fuori tu e io ho seguito il discorso.... 
chi invece vuole evadere anche se a casa va tutto bene .... è altra cosa ...tema che ho affrontato più volte ...
Ma la domanda vera te la devi porre tu e cioè perché mai avresti preferito essere tradito e non sapere, tipo trouman show ....ma non solo non sapere che lei si faceva un altro .. ma che se lo faceva per noia ... insofferenza , insoddisfazione ...
Io trovo comunque davvero strano che, a prescindere dalla condapevolezza del tradimento, tu non avessi capito che tua moglie in realtà era già così ...


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I coniugi non sono mai dei figli.
> Se quello che emerge in loro, tradita la fiducia, non sta più bene, si possono allontanare.
> I figli vanno educati, i coniugi no.
> Altrimenti, quel che sono loro va accettato e tollerato, al limite ricercando un equilibrio personale indipendente da quello di coppia.
> ...


Non mi sembra di aver detto che i coniugi li devi educare ... 
tu non accetti o tolleri.... tu giustifichi dicendo “è nella sua natura ...”


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Funziona solo quando non si scopre nulla. O quando non interessa scoprire. Allora ti vedi l'altro in casa bello sereno, probabilmente sarà meno propenso a rompere i coglioni, e va bene così. Sono situazioni in cui si è risolto entrambi con la modalità implicita del si fa anche se non si dice.


Appunto.
Ma non è la regola,se sto male a casa con mio marito e non lo reggo,quando torno a casa dopo aver scopato con l’amante,mio marito è sempre quello,le bollette da pagare e i figli rompicoglioni anche.
Bello sereno a casa contorna quello che è bello sereno anche prima ,non quello che ha i casini.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non in casa, con sé stessi.
> Sono persone promiscue.
> Non riescono a essere monogami.
> Non lo sono mai stati.
> ...


Ma non esiste l’obbligo al matrimonio.
Chi lo sceglie DOVREBBE farlo sapendo che sta negando quello che considera nella sua natura.
Che poi detto così mi sembra come chi si considera tendenzialmente bisognoso di sostanze. Ma che senso avrebbe andare dagli alcolisti anonimi e poi farsi di eroina?


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma non è la regola,se sto male a casa con mio marito e non lo reggo,quando torno a casa dopo aver scopato con l’amante,mio marito è sempre quello,le bollette da pagare e i figli rompicoglioni anche.
> Bello sereno a casa contorna quello che è bello sereno anche prima ,non quello che ha i casini.


Credo di si, in effetti.


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che te ne fai della coerenza se lui ti rende infelice?


Ti valuto senza surrogati,per quello che sei CON me e si decide se cercare di aggiustare o salutarci.
Io nel periodo do crisi valutavo di separarmi ,mica di uscire di casa alla ricerca del pisello magico  che mi aiutasse a sopportare mio marito e il logorío della vita moderna.
Se torno a casa e mi scopo alla morte mio marito perché sono piena di endorfine ed immagini evocative di ciò che ho appena fatto con il mio amante nell’androne dell’ufficio,sono messa male.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

O.T. Poi che palle chi considera la vita, il lavoro, i figli, la conduzione di una casa una rottura di coglioni! Lo dica subito che aspira a vivere nel Paese dei Balocchi e vediamo chi se lo piglia.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io no... questa cosa dell’essere felici perché l’altro è bravo ad occultare la vedo così distante dalla realtà che non la comprendo proprio ...
> continuo a pensare che si debba comunicare ... così come sono convinta che una relazione clandestina (non una scopata allegra  qua’ e la eh...qui parliamo di una relazione)..*porti irrimediabilmente energia fuori dalla famiglia* . E se sei un minimino sul pezzo lo senti...così come L’hai sentita tu..... Non credo che uno torni  a casa col sorriso e si comporti cinguettando come se nulla fosse... perché ? Perché prima o poi anche se sei bravo l’amante ti rompe i maroni ..perché magari ti innamori ..perché ti vede il vicino di casa e ti viene il cagotto...
> Se si sta insieme frustrati dopo aver generato figli... non avendo subito mutazioni genetiche in pochi anni...i casi sono due : o ci si odiava anche prima o è successo qualcosa che va capito ..poi si decide che fare ....


Probabilmente ci sono molte declinazioni del tradimento. La mia impressione, dall'altro lato della barricata, è che l'energia venisse presa da me senza dare nulla in cambio. 
Pensa che mi è persino venuta in mente un'immagine fotografica, come rappresentazione del tradimento (quelle che si possono vedere sono poco rappresentative per me della situazione "interna"), dove la difficoltà sta proprio nel fare arrivare il giro di energia.


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> tu non avessi capito che tua moglie in realtà era già così ...


Ma le persone cambiano e anche tanto. Magari per eventi esterni. Magari per crisi personali. Mia moglie non era capace manco di salutare un ex senza provare imbarazzo nel nascondermelo. Rossa in viso per cavolate. Ora dopo venti anni ha avuto un amante per quasi due anni. Proprio due persone diverse.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente ci sono molte declinazioni del tradimento. La mia impressione, dall'altro lato della barricata, è che l'energia venisse presa da me senza dare nulla in cambio.
> Pensa che mi è persino venuta in mente un'immagine fotografica, come rappresentazione del tradimento (quelle che si possono vedere sono poco rappresentative per me della situazione "interna"), dove la difficoltà sta proprio nel fare arrivare il giro di energia.


Evidentemente era scarico. Tu l'altro giorno in altro 3d hai detto una cosa che condivido. Chi è senza energia sente molto quella degli altri.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo che lo so ..ma i*l binomio “persona infelice a casa..”o “persona che avendo una relazione extra è felice a casa ..”  l’hai tirato fuori tu e io ho seguito il discorso.... *
> chi invece vuole evadere anche se a casa va tutto bene .... è altra cosa ...tema che ho affrontato più volte ...
> Ma la domanda vera te la devi porre tu e cioè perché mai avresti preferito essere tradito e non sapere, tipo trouman show ....ma non solo non sapere che lei si faceva un altro .. *ma che se lo faceva per noia ... insofferenza , insoddisfazione ...*
> Io trovo comunque davvero strano che, a prescindere dalla condapevolezza del tradimento, tu non avessi capito che tua moglie in realtà era già così ...


Nessuno tradisce per noia. Tutti perché attratti da un'altra persona.
Chi è insoddisfatto in genere ha più motivazioni per convincersi a tradire, ma il desiderio è mosso dalla persona.
Senza di quella lei poteva continuare a stare come prima.
E ti assicuro che saremmo stati bene. Avremmo cambiato casa, fatto vacanze migliori e magari un altro figlio.
E io non sarei qui, ma magari scriverei un libro o farei altro di più produttivo per la famiglia.
Il binomio era un'estremizzazione per portare avanti un discorso, come stiamo facendo.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma non è la regola,se sto male a casa con mio marito e non lo reggo,quando torno a casa dopo aver scopato con l’amante,mio marito è sempre quello,le bollette da pagare e i figli rompicoglioni anche.
> Bello sereno a casa contorna quello che è bello sereno anche prima ,non quello che ha i casini.


Dipende dall'equilibrio che si determina

È sempre lo stesso, ma tu gli dai un peso tutto diverso, in virtù del nuovo equilibrio che hai

Avviene ogni giorno sulle cose più disparate

L'equilibrio può anche andare in peggio, non necessariamente in meglio

Io non credo alla formula "amante fuori e felici in casa"

Credo invece che si ridetermini un equilibrio

Questo è "fatale" facilmente intuibile, oserei dire "scolastico"


Un nuovo equilibrio "personale*" dove magari la tua vestagliaccia puzzolente o il tuo tono di voce insopportabile (esempio) nel nuovo equilibrio diventano sopportabili

O viceversa diventano ancora più insopportabili


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver detto che i coniugi li devi educare ...
> tu non accetti o tolleri.... tu giustifichi dicendo “è nella sua natura ...”


La capa di mia moglie è una promiscua. 
Tradisce il marito da sempre e con uomini diversi.
Hanno fatto due figli, avendo lei sempre amanti.
Malgrado questo sono una famiglia unita, molto serena, direi anche vecchio stampo come impostazione.
La natura di questa donna è così. Ha bisogno del marito e dell'amante, ha bisogno della famiglia e della relazione stabile e di sedurre, del gioco, dell'intrigo etc etc.
Lui è uno serio, posato, tranquillo, non immagina nulla della vita di sua moglie.
Ma va bene così, alla fine. Ognuno di loro due soddisfa le sue esigenze, in uno spazio ipocrita, ma che li rende sereni.
Lei nasconde ciò che potrebbe devastare il marito e la sua unione.
Almeno fino a un (ormai improbabile, sono decenni che va avanti così) disastro.
Come lei ti potrei citare tanti altri esempi.
E' sbagliato?
E cosa sarebbe giusto? Rivelare la vera natura condannando tutti all'infelicità perpetua?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La capa di mia moglie è una promiscua.
> Tradisce il marito da sempre e con uomini diversi.
> Hanno fatto due figli, avendo lei sempre amanti.
> Malgrado questo sono una famiglia unita, molto serena, direi anche vecchio stampo come impostazione.
> ...


Ma che natura!
È Una povere insicura che paga in natura conferme di essere gradevole. Poiché però la conferma non può che essere insufficiente è condannata a ripetere il percorso. Da quello che racconti poi sembra che sia tutto un teatrino per sentirsi più forte delle donne spettatrici. Ha la coazione a ripetere sempre la stessa parte, come nei film angosciosissimi in cui si ripete lo stesso giorno uguale a se stesso.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non esiste l’obbligo al matrimonio.
> *Chi lo sceglie DOVREBBE farlo sapendo che sta negando quello che considera nella sua natura.
> *Che poi detto così mi sembra come chi si considera tendenzialmente bisognoso di sostanze. Ma che senso avrebbe andare dagli alcolisti anonimi e poi farsi di eroina?


E no.
Essere promiscui non è in contrasto con il desiderio di avere una famiglia e una moglie.
Ci sono anche persone che sono contrarie al matrimonio e hanno ugualmente relazioni monogamiche temporanee.
Quello che sto dicendo è che i "principi" sono sostanzialmente inutili come criterio di valutazione perché le persone si comportano sostanzialmente assecondando sé stesse.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che natura!
> *È Una povere insicura* che paga in natura conferme di essere gradevole. Poiché però la conferma non può che essere insufficiente è condannata a ripetere il percorso. Da quello che racconti poi sembra che sia tutto un teatrino per sentirsi più forte delle donne spettatrici. Ha la coazione a ripetere sempre la stessa parte, come nei film angosciosissimi in cui si ripete lo stesso giorno uguale a se stesso.


E' una bella donna, imprenditrice, molto attiva anche in politica e brillante.
E sa di piacere, e anche molto, da sempre.
Non vuole il teatrino. E' discreta, ovviamente, come tutti i promiscui.
Semplicemente le piace quel gioco.
Probabilmente anche scopare.
Ecco, se ti sposi una così hai a casa una gran donna, la quale ti nasconde solo la sua passione per le relazioni extra.
Tu non lo sai, non lo saprai mai.
Io che lo so, una che vive le relazioni così non la vorrei mai.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Evidentemente era scarico. Tu l'altro giorno in altro 3d hai detto una cosa che condivido. Chi è senza energia sente molto quella degli altri.


Il fatto è che non bisognerebbe mai arrivare a livelli sotto un certa soglia.
Quel che non capisco di certe persone è chi mai glielo faccia fare di incasinarsi tanto la vita quando poi a casa propria si sta benissimo. Una certa pigrizia con l'età viene a tutti. E dopo il "perchè no?", arriva il "ma chi me lo fa fare?".
Il primo arriva di fronte alla disponibilità di un'amante, il secondo se rompe le _balls_.
Anche per @_Kid_ è così. Solo che parla di sogni, ma io temo che sia una questione di energia.

Allora sarebbe da dirsi, dopo tanti anni, serve un ricambio energetico.
Poco tempo fa ho sentito le parole di una ragazza giovane, che ha appena partorito, ha detto "non dico che ho partorito, ma che abbiamo partorito" per come con il suo compagno ha vissuto l'evento e per come le è stato vicino durante il parto. Mi ha molto colpito sentire "abbiamo partorito" detto col sorriso. Ecco in quel momento ho visto una infinita energia in lei.

EDIT: avevo scritto coppia ma l'energia l'ho vista nella singola persona, non nella coppia


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Poi che palle chi considera la vita, il lavoro, i figli, la conduzione di una casa una rottura di coglioni! Lo dica subito che aspira a vivere nel Paese dei Balocchi e vediamo chi se lo piglia.


Ma spesso mica ci pensano prima ...
Sono contenti della bella cerimonia, del tv 50 pollici regalato dalla zia...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una bella donna, imprenditrice, molto attiva anche in politica e brillante.
> E sa di piacere, e anche molto, da sempre.
> Non vuole il teatrino. E' discreta, ovviamente, come tutti i promiscui.
> Semplicemente le piace quel gioco.
> Probabilmente anche scopare.


Il teatrino può comprendere anche il segreto. Comunque tua moglie è una spettatrice plaudente. 
Moltissimi mettono in scena teatrini inconsapevolmente.
È una poveretta. Non conta che sia realmente bella o no. Conta la parte che si sente costretta a interpretare. 
Poi si può chiamare anche natura una forma nevrotica. Chiamala anche fiorellino, resta coazione a ripetere.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma spesso mica ci pensano prima ...
> Sono contenti della bella cerimonia, del tv 50 pollici regalato dalla zia...


...e la Scavolini. Ci avevo aperto un thread.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma spesso mica ci pensano prima ...
> Sono contenti della bella cerimonia, del tv 50 pollici regalato dalla zia...





Brunetta ha detto:


> ...e la Scavolini. Ci avevo aperto un thread.


Che poi se fossero da soli non è che il frigorifero si riempirebbe da solo e le bollette si pagherebbero da sé, almeno la domiciliazione bisogna farla, e al lavoro non potrebbero mandare un clone.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il teatrino può comprendere anche il segreto. Comunque tua moglie è una spettatrice plaudente.
> Moltissimi mettono in scena teatrini inconsapevolmente.
> È una poveretta. Non conta che sia realmente bella o no. Conta la parte che si sente costretta a interpretare.
> Poi si può chiamare anche natura una forma nevrotica. Chiamala anche fiorellino, resta coazione a ripetere.



E' ingenuo pensare che sia patologico il tradimento.
Ci si espone al rischio di non riconoscere gli indizi che rivelano chi si ha di fronte.
L'ho fatto anch'io.
Ho pensato che mia moglie fosse sincera e fedele, ma ho fatto l'errore di specchiare me in lei.
Lei ha un'altra testa, come tutte le persone.
E' una gran palla pensare che si tradisca perché manca qualcosa a casa.
Manca qualcosa alla persona. 
E quel qualcosa che manca è esterno alla coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' ingenuo pensare che sia patologico il tradimento.
> Ci si espone al rischio di non riconoscere gli indizi che rivelano chi si ha di fronte.
> L'ho fatto anch'io.
> Ho pensato che mia moglie fosse sincera e fedele, ma ho fatto l'errore di specchiare me in lei.
> ...


E io che ho detto?
Manca qualcosa alla persona che ha una coazione a ripetere.
Mi rifiuto di farla passare per una vincente che sa essere leonessa nella savana. È una poveretta, come una alcolista, un tossico ecc


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> Manca qualcosa alla persona che ha una coazione a ripetere.
> Mi rifiuto di farla passare per una vincente che sa essere leonessa nella savana. È una poveretta, come una alcolista, un tossico ecc


Ma non credo che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] volesse fare passare questa signora come "vincente"

Descriveva semplicemente il suo equilibrio

Discutibile equilibrio, moralmente parlando, e su questo non ci piove

Ma io non ho letto di una donna "vincente" .. ma di un equilibrio


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> Manca qualcosa alla persona che ha una coazione a ripetere.
> Mi rifiuto di farla passare per una vincente che sa essere leonessa nella savana. È una poveretta, come una alcolista, un tossico ecc


E dagli con la patologia...

Se a uno piace cucinare, cucina.
Se a uno piace scopare, scopa.
Se a uno piace sedurre, seduce.
Se ti sei sposato la cuoca, ti troverai a cenare magnificamente per il resto della tua vita con tanti piatti diversi.
E se non ti piace mangiare, la cuoca preparerà cenette per gli amici.
Se ti sei sposato quella a cui piace scopare o sedurre, dubito che possa resistere con uno solo per tutta la vita.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non credo che @_danny_ volesse fare passare questa signora come "vincente"
> 
> *Descriveva semplicemente il suo equilibrio
> *
> ...


Esatto.
E' il suo equilibrio.
Se non lo sai, te la immagini stare bene solo con la famiglia.
Se lo sai, capisci che lei sola con la famiglia non ci resiste: ha bisogno di scoparsi altri, di avere altre relazioni, storie, intrighi. Lei i libri d'appendice li vive, mica li legge.:carneval:
A saperlo prima, una dice... chi se la sposa?
Ma a non saperlo mai, invece?
Boh, io li vedo sereni, loro, in famiglia.
Ognuno ha il suo equilibrio.
E' moralmente sbagliato, ma ottiene più risultati di un'unione moralmente giusta.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> *Manca qualcosa alla persona che ha una coazione a ripetere.*c


Manca qualcosa alla persona che conosciamo noi.
Se io ho di fronte uno sessualmente promiscuo, e non lo so, è quella parte che lui omette di mostrare e che a me è ignota.
Non posso pretendere che uno sessualmente promiscuo mi sia fedele (e felice nell'esserlo).
Devo capire se chi ho di fronte lo è e trovare una soluzione per me.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Fatta questa lunga premessa...
do per scontato che almeno chi tradisce sappia di essere promiscuo o di avere tendenze di quel tipo.
Per questo Kid mi lascia perplesso.
Non c'è niente di peggio di chi giustifica il tradimento svalutando il partner fisso.
Kid dovrebbe ammettere a sé stesso che è attratto dalle relazioni extra e che questo è il suo equilibrio.
Del cazzo, magari, se uno vuole giudicare ma sostanzialmente questo.
Nient'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E' il suo equilibrio.
> Se non lo sai, te la immagini stare bene solo con la famiglia.
> Se lo sai, capisci che lei sola con la famiglia non ci resiste: ha bisogno di scoparsi altri, di avere altre relazioni, storie, intrighi. Lei i libri d'appendice li vive, mica li legge.:carneval:
> ...


La serenità insieme discende dalle singole serenità individuali

Ognuno ricerca le proprie, in modi più o meno moralmente leciti (e si ritorna alla morale)

C'è chi è serena se si va a fare la messa in piega al venerdì
O chi va al canile a dare una mano a sistemare i randagi

Sono equilibri


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E' il suo equilibrio.
> Se non lo sai, te la immagini stare bene solo con la famiglia.
> Se lo sai, capisci che lei sola con la famiglia non ci resiste: ha bisogno di scoparsi altri, di avere altre relazioni, storie, intrighi. Lei i libri d'appendice li vive, mica li legge.:carneval:
> ...


Ma tu credi veramente di avere sposato un donna che ha bisogno di scoparsi altri?
Io vedo spesso che "il progetto" mangia troppo alle persone, dimenticando che sono persone e non robot. 
Nessuno può vivere solo per lavorare, portare i figli a nuoto o altro, fare la spesa, tornare a casa e pensare alle bollette, al rubinetto da riparare. E avere qualcuno che da per scontato l'averli, rivolgendoti la parola solo per chiedere cose o metterti al corrente dell'ennesimo problema. 
Quando sei invischiato in questo stile di vita, mi viene il dubbio che l'unica "luce" che vedi, sia attraverso un'altra persona. Mentre dovrebbe passare attraverso te, ed esserci sempre lungo tutto il percorso di coppia.
Nei tempi del matrimonio dei miei era scontato che l'uomo dal fisico asciutto una volta sposato iniziasse a farsi lievitare la panzetta. Succede anche ad altri, quindi... è normale.
Ma chi l'ha detto che una volta sposato devi passare ogni weekend a far megapranzi e poi mezzo pomeriggio seduto ad un tavolo con altri a parlare di problematiche di vario genere? E questo per molti è diventato normale anche nelle relazioni di un'altra generazione.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Ma tu credi veramente di avere sposato un donna che ha bisogno di scoparsi altri?*
> Io vedo spesso che "il progetto" mangia troppo alle persone, dimenticando che sono persone e non robot.
> Nessuno può vivere solo per lavorare, portare i figli a nuoto o altro, fare la spesa, tornare a casa e pensare alle bollette, al rubinetto da riparare. E avere qualcuno che da per scontato l'averli, rivolgendoti la parola solo per chiedere cose o metterti al corrente dell'ennesimo problema.
> Quando sei invischiato in questo stile di vita, mi viene il dubbio che l'unica "luce" che vedi, sia attraverso un'altra persona. Mentre dovrebbe passare attraverso te, ed esserci sempre lungo tutto il percorso di coppia.
> ...


Io ho parlato a livello generale.
Alla prima domanda rispondo no. E convalido il resto.


----------



## Vera (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fatta questa lunga premessa...
> do per scontato che almeno chi tradisce sappia di essere promiscuo o di avere tendenze di quel tipo.
> Per questo Kid mi lascia perplesso.
> Non c'è niente di peggio di chi giustifica il tradimento svalutando il partner fisso.
> ...


Bon, Santo subito! E che cosa si può dire ad una persona del genere? C'è poco da fare le paternali. Che poi si incazza perché lo si tratta da bimbo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fatta questa lunga premessa...
> do per scontato che almeno chi tradisce sappia di essere promiscuo o di avere tendenze di quel tipo.
> Per questo Kid mi lascia perplesso.
> Non c'è niente di peggio di chi giustifica il tradimento svalutando il partner fisso.
> ...


 a me quegli uomini che denigrano la moglie con l'amante mi viene voglia di picchiarli


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me quegli uomini che denigrano la moglie con l'amante mi viene voglia di picchiarli


Eh, ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione di poter dire di avere scoperto FINALMENTE che non la ami più, e al contempo affermare di non poterla lasciare perché. "miiiiiii (alla Aldo Baglio)..... Voi non sapete con chi ho a che fare!!!!".
Da questo salta fuori pure la giustifica al tradimento, e siamo al gran completo


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione d*i poter dire di avere scoperto FINALMENTE che non la ami più, e al contempo affermare di non poterla lasciare perché. "miiiiiii (alla Aldo Baglio)..... Voi non sapete con chi ho a che fare!!!!".*
> Da questo salta fuori pure la giustifica al tradimento, e siamo al gran completo


Queste constatazioni potrebbero forse avere una loro logica accettabile a relazione extra consolidata, quando si è instaurato un rapporto tale da oscurare la relazione ufficiale, non al primo bacio o alla prima scopata.
Lì sarebbe meglio fare altre valutazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non credo che @_danny_ volesse fare passare questa signora come "vincente"
> 
> Descriveva semplicemente il suo equilibrio
> 
> ...


Invece io la trovo estremamente squilibrata.
Il discorso morale e implica la coerenza, la responsabilità e il rispetto verso gli altri.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Queste constatazioni potrebbero forse avere una loro logica accettabile a relazione extra consolidata, quando si è instaurato un rapporto tale da oscurare la relazione ufficiale, non al primo bacio o alla prima scopata.
> Lì sarebbe meglio fare altre valutazioni.


Eppure anche queste valutazioni paiono ad alcuni di  "vero" comodo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E dagli con la patologia...
> 
> Se a uno piace cucinare, cucina.
> Se a uno piace scopare, scopa.
> ...


Qui si parla di chi si sposa la cuoca e poi mangia merda.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io la trovo estremamente squilibrata.
> Il discorso morale e implica la coerenza, la responsabilità e il rispetto* verso gli altri*.


E verso sé stessi no?
Tu imponi un sacrificio, ovvero una valutazione degli altri superiore alla propria, ma io credo vi siano poche persone disposte ad accettarlo.
Nella vita bisogna scegliere persone fedeli per natura, se le vogliamo, non pretendere che chi non lo è lo diventi.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si parla di chi si sposa la cuoca e poi mangia merda.


Affatto.
Di chi si sposa la cuoca che cucina bene per tutti e non solo per noi.
Se uno ha un ristorante anche per la concorrenza.
Ma nessuno può negare che sia una brava cuoca.
Sarebbe troppo facile altrimenti se ci fossero differenze plateali...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu credi veramente di avere sposato un donna che ha bisogno di scoparsi altri?
> Io vedo spesso che "il progetto" mangia troppo alle persone, dimenticando che sono persone e non robot.
> Nessuno può vivere solo per lavorare, portare i figli a nuoto o altro, fare la spesa, tornare a casa e pensare alle bollette, al rubinetto da riparare. E avere qualcuno che da per scontato l'averli, rivolgendoti la parola solo per chiedere cose o metterti al corrente dell'ennesimo problema.
> Quando sei invischiato in questo stile di vita, mi viene il dubbio che l'unica "luce" che vedi, sia attraverso un'altra persona. Mentre dovrebbe passare attraverso te, ed esserci sempre lungo tutto il percorso di coppia.
> ...


Ma non è mica una rottura portare i figli a nuoto e essere compartecipi della loro esperienza.
Lo è se sei ego riferito e ti senti un taxista o una tata non retribuita.
Ma se è così sarà una rottura qualsiasi cosa.
Per forza poi si cercherà nelle emozioni di tresche una energia vitale che non si ha.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno: i miei sensi di colpa si stanno affievolendo sempre più. Con mia moglie và meglio sia il sesso che il rapporto quotidiano. Ho qualche ricaduta se mi fermo a pensare, ma al primo contatto con l'altra cambio idea. Vivo in un perenne stato emotivo confusionale. Però... sto bene, mannaggia.


E che c'è di male a stare bene?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sento già l' orchestra del titanic che suona [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Scherzo...spero tu possa vivertela, trovare linfa e non fare danni. Ne dubito ma te lo auguro.


Gufo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E verso sé stessi no?
> Tu imponi un sacrificio, ovvero una valutazione degli altri superiore alla propria, ma io credo vi siano poche persone disposte ad accettarlo.
> Nella vita bisogna scegliere persone fedeli per natura, se le vogliamo, non pretendere che chi non lo è lo diventi.


La responsabilità nei confronti del coniuge o dei figli non è una pietra messa sulle spalle da un aguzzino, è la conseguenza di una scelta.
E poi rovinare il proprio matrimonio e la propria  famiglia non è che sia molto responsabile nemmeno verso se stessi.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma non è mica una rottura portare i figli a nuoto e essere compartecipi della loro esperienza.*
> Lo è se sei ego riferito e ti senti un taxista o una tata non retribuita.
> Ma se è così sarà una rottura qualsiasi cosa.
> Per forza poi si cercherà nelle emozioni di tresche una energia vitale che non si ha.


Per te.
Per altri può darsi che non sia la più grande soddisfazione che può riservare la giornata.
Se continuiamo a vedere negli altri quello che siamo noi, continueremo a beccare tramvate...
In generale, si intende, mi sto riferendo a tutti i traditi.
Se un tradito capisce chi ha di fronte, ovvero un'altra persona diversa, ha già fatto un bel percorso che lo porta a essere più libero.
Altrimenti si perderà nel loop del torto dubito e dei principi disattesi, ovvero in qualcosa che non si può risolvere in alcuna maniera e che causa anche qualche problema di relazione con gli altri.
Perché la fiducia nel resto del genere umano la si riacquista quando si cominciano a vedere le differenze tra le persone e ad accettarle. 
Cosa che facilita anche scelte più consapevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per te.
> Per altri può darsi che non sia la più grande soddisfazione che può riservare la giornata.
> Se continuiamo a vedere negli altri quello che siamo noi, continueremo a beccare tramvate...
> In generale, si intende, mi sto riferendo a tutti i traditi.
> ...


Se una persona non trae gioia dal vivere la vita è perché, checché ne dica o voglia credere, non ama se stessa e se non trova gioia nei figli è perché non ama né se stessa né i figli. È una poveretta.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità nei confronti del coniuge o dei figli non è una pietra messa sulle spalle da un aguzzino, *è la conseguenza di una scelta.*
> E poi rovinare il proprio matrimonio e la propria  famiglia non è che sia molto responsabile nemmeno verso se stessi.


Alla quale ne sono seguite altre.
Se il marito ha deciso di dedicarsi anima e corpo al ripopolamento delle tartarughe sulle spiagge delle isole Ionie, porterà nel matrimonio un'altra scelta che comporterà conseguenze.
Quindi o rinuncia a ste cazzo di tartarughe conservando il muso per mesi e destinando all'estinzione un animale, o accetta che la moglie in quei sei mesi in cui lui è partito con un'ONG possa conoscere Idro l''idraulico con 33 di QI e di mazza che la aiuti a passare il tempo.
Estremizzo un po', eh.
Non so se esiste un' ONG che ripopoli le tartarughe nelle Ionie.
Per Idro non ho conferme.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona non trae gioia dal vivere la vita è perché, checché ne dica o voglia credere, non ama se stessa e se non trova *gioia nei figli* è perché non ama né se stessa né i figli. È una poveretta.


Manca il "solo".
Pensare che una donna possa trovare *solo* gioia nei figli è un concetto un po' arcaico.
C'è chi vive per quello, chi vive anche per altro.
Basta capirlo e saperlo e decidere che donna si vuole al fianco.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Alla quale ne sono seguite altre.
> Se il marito ha deciso di dedicarsi anima e corpo al ripopolamento delle tartarughe sulle spiagge delle isole Ionie, porterà nel matrimonio un'altra scelta che comporterà conseguenze.
> Quindi o rinuncia a ste cazzo di tartarughe conservando il muso per mesi e destinando all'estinzione un animale, o accetta che la moglie in quei sei mesi in cui lui è partito con un'ONG possa conoscere Idro l''idraulico con 33 di QI e di mazza che la aiuti a passare il tempo.
> Estremizzo un po', eh.
> ...


:rotfl:
Estremizzi troppo.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Estremizzi troppo.


magari lo si potesse fare sempre.
Le differenze spesso sono così sottili che non si riescono a cogliere.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che c'è di male a stare bene?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Nulla.
Se non fosse che come per magia la moglie mostro si ritrasforma nuovamente in una persona. Questo per me non è godersi la vita in modo consapevole. E' fare dipendere da un terzo persino la visione del proprio mondo.
Te faresti dipendere il sapore della tua vita dalla presenza di una amante?
Che poi gli amanti single sono credo i peggiori pilastri esistenziali.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona non trae gioia dal vivere la vita è perché, checché ne dica o voglia credere, non ama se stessa e se non trova gioia nei figli è perché non ama né se stessa né i figli. È una poveretta.


Un conto è non trovare gioia nei figli un conto è trovare gioia solo nei figli
Io adoro i miei figli ma sto benissimo anche nei momenti in cui non mi chiamano 10 volte, sono sola e posso dedicarmi ad altro
Se mi costringi al ruolo di mamma probabilmente muoio


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Manca il "solo".
> Pensare che una donna possa trovare *solo* gioia nei figli è un concetto un po' arcaico.


Non fare Skorpio, che isola una affermazione.
Intanto sto parlando di persona, neutra, e poi l’ho detto all’interno di un discorso ampio di apprezzamento del vivere la propria vita, senza pensare che la vita sia sempre altrove.
La vita è adesso, è qui dove siamo, con chi abbiamo scelto di avere accanto e che con noi la condivide.
Poi fa anche ridere e un po’ pena che si possa considerare più importante “cazzo e figa trullallà” della vita.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un conto è non trovare gioia nei figli un conto è trovare gioia solo nei figli
> Io adoro i miei figli ma sto benissimo anche nei momenti in cui non mi chiamano 10 volte, sono sola e posso dedicarmi ad altro
> Se mi costringi al ruolo di mamma probabilmente muoio


Non è quello che ho detto.
Ho detto che non può essere considerata una rottura Tutto quello che è la vita e trovare gioia altrove.
Se è così è una tristezza infinita.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> la coerenza, la responsabilità e il rispetto


Ma si sta appunto parlando di chi in nome di tutto questo, vive una vita dove nel tempo si depriva e si intristisce di pezzi di se, andando letteralmente a brandelli, e disperdendo i brandelli di se sotto al tavolino della coerenza della responsabilità e del rispetto

E questo ragionamento va fatto stando ben lontani da valutazioni moralistiche, ma facendo valutazioni di equilibrio INDIVIDUALE

Che è soggettivo e mutevole nel tempo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è quello che ho detto.
> Ho detto che non può essere considerata una rottura Tutto quello che è la vita e trovare gioia altrove.
> Se è così è una tristezza infinita.


Tutto sicuramente no
Ma che ci siano cose che sicuramente rendono noiosa la quotidianità si. 
Questo al netto che non si risolve tradendo


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è mica una rottura portare i figli a nuoto e essere compartecipi della loro esperienza.
> Lo è se sei ego riferito e ti senti un taxista o una tata non retribuita.
> Ma se è così sarà una rottura qualsiasi cosa.
> Per forza poi si cercherà nelle emozioni di tresche una energia vitale che non si ha.


Certo Brunetta, ma dipende sempre da come ti poni.
Io di persone uomini e donne, che fanno riferimento a "questioni di famiglia", come fossero tempo rubato alla loro vita ne sento a bizzeffe. Poi magari sono espressioni superficiali, che escono nel mettere al corrente di un qualcosa, e se poi chiedi certo non ti dicono che i figli sono un peso, però è proprio nella genuità del pensiero esposto che esce questo.
Riguardo alla parola taxista, ti dirò che miei coetanei che hanno vissuto le mie stesse esperienze, ricordano come "si andasse a scuola da soli", a piedi (parlo di scuole elementari), ma loro non mandano i loro figli a scuola a piedi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma si sta appunto parlando di chi in nome di tutto questo, vive una vita dove nel tempo si depriva e si intristisce di pezzi di se, andando letteralmente a brandelli, e disperdendo i brandelli di se sotto al tavolino della coerenza della responsabilità e del rispetto
> 
> E questo ragionamento va fatto stando ben lontani da valutazioni moralistiche, ma facendo valutazioni di equilibrio INDIVIDUALE
> 
> Che è soggettivo e mutevole nel tempo


Se una persona non accetta il principio di realtà e i propri limiti può anche andare in terapia.
Considerare il tradimento una terapia al male di vivere è come considerare una terapia l’alcol o la cocaina.
Non dubito che ci sia chi associa le tre cose, ma bene non sta e l’autoprescrizione non funziona.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tutto sicuramente no
> Ma che ci siano cose che sicuramente rendono noiosa la quotidianità si.
> Questo al netto che non si risolve tradendo


Mettere i piatti nella lavastoviglie è noiosetto infatti lo si fa chiacchierando, guardando la televisione o sentendo musica. Non è che è necessario compensare.
L’è minga semper festa.


----------



## oceansize (25 Febbraio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Veramente è stato un discorso tra adulti, visto che in due abbiamo abbiamo 84 anni.
> 
> Certo, nemmeno lei ha una vita affettiva canonica, ma mi conosce molto bene e non ha avuto molti dubbi a riguardo. Oro colato? Certamente no, sono certo che se fossi andato a confidarmi da mio fratello avrei ottenuto una risposta diametralmente opposta. Ma perchè la sua dovrebbe valere di meno? E soprattutto perchè tutta questa storia viene etichettata come infantile e non piuttosto come una porcheria? Da quando le ansie, le incertezze, i sogni, appartengono solo agli adolescenti? Io mi sento vivo, sento il mi ocuore battere più forte... e mi fa stare bene. Datemi del cretino, ma per favore basta con sta storia del kid al parco giochi.


Ti sei trasformato nel solito cliché del padre di famiglia sulla 40ina che sente il tempo scappare via e vuole ritrovare le emozioni dell’adolescenza. Nel tuo caso in un’amante.
niente di nuovo e niente di speciale insomma.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona non accetta il principio di realtà e i propri limiti può anche andare in terapia.
> Considerare il tradimento una terapia al male di vivere è come considerare una terapia l’alcol o la cocaina.
> Non dubito che ci sia chi associa le tre cose, ma bene non sta e l’autoprescrizione non funziona.


Ma tu vedi terapie e figure vincenti/fallite ovunque

Allora potrei tranquillamente dire che anche far famiglia è una "terapia" al male di vivere

Io parlo di EQUILIBRI


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è quello che ho detto.
> Ho detto che non può essere considerata una rottura Tutto quello che è la vita e trovare gioia altrove.
> Se è così è una tristezza infinita.


Mettiamola così. 
Dovendo accompagnare mia figlia ogni sera da qualche parte e avendo varie incombenze io rinuncio o quasi a aperitivi con amici, alla palestra e a stare con mia moglie o di più in ufficio, mentre mia moglie passando ore a ripassare matematica o altro con nostra figlia rinuncia ad altre cose.
Ed è una figlia sola. 
Si fanno rinunce, certo, per qualcosa che si ritiene più importante di tutto. 
Ma sono pur sempre rinunce.
Sarebbe bello fare carriera e stare con i figli, avere una vita sociale ed essere dei buoni genitori stando la maggior parte del tempo con loro e avere una vita di coppia sesso compreso a orari accettabili (e non dopo mezzanotte quando ci si sveglia alle 6)
Non tutti sono capaci di rinunciare per tutta la vita a parti di sé che ritengono importanti. 
E una famiglia che sta in piedi sul sacrificio e non sulla soddisfazione è precaria.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Certo Brunetta, ma dipende sempre da come ti poni.
> Io di persone uomini e donne, che fanno riferimento a "questioni di famiglia", come fossero tempo rubato alla loro vita ne sento a bizzeffe. Poi magari sono espressioni superficiali, che escono nel mettere al corrente di un qualcosa, e se poi chiedi certo non ti dicono che i figli sono un peso, però è proprio nella genuità del pensiero esposto che esce questo.
> Riguardo alla parola taxista, ti dirò che miei coetanei che hanno vissuto le mie stesse esperienze, ricordano come "si andasse a scuola da soli", a piedi (parlo di scuole elementari), ma loro non mandano i loro figli a scuola a piedi.


Senza andare a proporre filosofia o coscienza di classe, anche un bambino può arrivare a capire che il desiderio di avere 100 macchinine è imposto per venderle. Tanto più un adulto potrebbe  avere una minima consapevolezza che gli viene proposto uno stile di vita irrealizzabile (chi non l’ha visto guardi Pleasenteville, dove non esistono neppure i gabinetti perché nel modello televisivo non si piscia e non si caga) e che nelle fiction riduce tutte le parti ripetitive e irrilavanti al fine del racconto, ma la vita è principalmente fatta delle parti tagliate. Non è che per ridare ritmo bisogna aggiungere cose, trovandosi poi senza fiato. 
E le cose irrilevanti al fine della narrazione ci sono anche per i single. 
Senza dire che io mi guardo bene dal dire che meraviglia sia il mio rapporto con i figli a chi figli non ne ha o da figlio ha un rapporto conflittuale con i suoi genitori. Potrei arrivare a sminuire una cena con loro per non ferire chi è solo.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettere i piatti nella lavastoviglie è noiosetto infatti lo si fa chiacchierando, guardando la televisione o sentendo musica. Non è che è necessario compensare.
> L’è minga semper festa.


Non ho la lavastoviglie. 
Lavo i piatti e basta.
Se la mia vita fosse solo quello... Che palle.. 
Devi divertirti e portare la gioia in famiglia. 
Viaggi, weekend, uscite, sesso... 
Oltre ai doveri.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettere i piatti nella lavastoviglie è noiosetto infatti lo si fa chiacchierando, guardando la televisione o sentendo musica. *Non è che è necessario compensare.*
> L’è minga semper festa.


Dove ho scritto che sia necessario
Ho solo detto che tutta questa gioia nella routine non la vedo
Io l'evasione a questo l'ho sempre cercata con mio marito. Poi certo funziona se la si vuole entrambi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ti sei trasformato nel solito cliché del padre di famiglia sulla 40ina che sente il tempo scappare via e vuole ritrovare le emozioni dell’adolescenza. Nel tuo caso in un’amante.
> niente di nuovo e niente di speciale insomma.


Ma sai che io (dopo pagine che hanno parlato di altro) non credo proprio che Kid sia così.
Penso che Kid non voglia, non possa, accettare il fallimento della sua coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Dovendo accompagnare mia figlia ogni sera da qualche parte e avendo varie incombenze io rinuncio o quasi a aperitivi con amici, alla palestra e a stare con mia moglie o di più in ufficio, mentre mia moglie passando ore a ripassare matematica o altro con nostra figlia rinuncia ad altre cose.
> Ed è una figlia sola.
> Si fanno rinunce, certo, per qualcosa che si ritiene più importante di tutto.
> ...


quoto


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che sia necessario
> Ho solo detto che tutta questa gioia nella routine non la vedo
> Io l'evasione a questo l'ho sempre cercata con mio marito. Poi certo funziona se la si vuole entrambi


Esatto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu vedi terapie e figure vincenti/fallite ovunque
> 
> Allora potrei tranquillamente dire che anche far famiglia è una "terapia" al male di vivere
> 
> Io parlo di EQUILIBRI


Vincenti e falliti? Io?! Io non sto mica nella savana e i vincenti li vedo giusto nelle gare sportive.
Io vedo che esiste la realtà è c’è chi ne prende atto ed è in grado di goderne e chi si sente sempre e comunque fuori posto e allora aggiunge pesi a destra e sinistra per stare in equilibrio. Una terapia, anche di anni, sarebbe più breve e anche meno onerosa.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Quello che vale per uno non è detto che valga per altri [emoji41].
Quello che uno chiama sacrifici per altri è vita [emoji56].


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Dovendo accompagnare mia figlia ogni sera da qualche parte e avendo varie incombenze io rinuncio o quasi a aperitivi con amici, alla palestra e a stare con mia moglie o di più in ufficio, mentre mia moglie passando ore a ripassare matematica o altro con nostra figlia rinuncia ad altre cose.
> Ed è una figlia sola.
> Si fanno rinunce, certo, per qualcosa che si ritiene più importante di tutto.
> ...


Non hai idea di quante persone usano i figli e i loro supposti bisogni per riempire un vuoto che altrimenti li condurrebbe a scelte che credono di non poter sostenere.
Non farmi dire che non si può far sesso perché bisogna portare i figli in piscina o devono fare i compiti, non lo dirò mai.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho la lavastoviglie.
> Lavo i piatti e basta.
> Se la mia vita fosse solo quello... Che palle..
> Devi divertirti e portare la gioia in famiglia.
> ...


E chi ha detto di no? :facepalm:


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza andare a proporre filosofia o coscienza di classe, anche un bambino può arrivare a capire che il desiderio di avere 100 macchinine è imposto per venderle. Tanto più un adulto potrebbe  avere una minima consapevolezza che gli viene proposto uno stile di vita irrealizzabile (chi non l’ha visto guardi Pleasenteville, dove non esistono neppure i gabinetti perché nel modello televisivo non si piscia e non si caga) e che nelle fiction riduce tutte le parti ripetitive e irrilavanti al fine del racconto, ma la vita è principalmente fatta delle parti tagliate. Non è che per ridare ritmo bisogna aggiungere cose, trovandosi poi senza fiato.
> E le cose irrilevanti al fine della narrazione ci sono anche per i single.
> Senza dire che io mi guardo bene dal dire che meraviglia sia il mio rapporto con i figli a chi figli non ne ha o da figlio ha un rapporto conflittuale con i suoi genitori. Potrei arrivare a sminuire una cena con loro per non ferire chi è solo.


Ho scritto che ne sento. Non che viene necessariamente detto direttamente a me. Io ascolto le persone. Se mi trovo in qualche posto e magari devo aspettare ascolto. Ad esempio se vado dalla parrucchiera e ci sono donne sui 30/40 non fan altro che parlare di figli, o di figli di altri. Se devo star lì due ore sento, non è che sono altrove.
Personalmente se qualcuno mi dice che ha un bel rapporto con i suoi figli mica mi sento sminuita perchè non ne ho, ne tantomeno ferita. Anzi mi fa piacere sentire parlare di giovani generazioni.
Se sento problematiche in genere sto io zitta perchè temo che un pensiero mio potrebbe essere preso come offensivo visto che io non ho figli.
Non ho capito che intendi con_ le cose irrilevanti al fine della narrazione ci sono anche per i single._


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vincenti e falliti? Io?! Io non sto mica nella savana e i vincenti li vedo giusto nelle gare sportive.
> Io vedo che esiste la realtà è c’è chi ne prende atto ed è in grado di goderne e chi si sente sempre e comunque fuori posto e allora aggiunge pesi a destra e sinistra per stare in equilibrio. Una terapia, anche di anni, sarebbe più breve e anche meno onerosa.


Se uno si sposa una che ha passione per la gang bang nei parcheggi dell'Ortomercato, mentre lui voleva la moglie in stile Sandra Dee, l'unica cosa che vale la pena di fare è ammettere di avere sbagliato valutazione.
Nient altro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che sia necessario
> Ho solo detto che tutta questa gioia nella routine non la vedo
> Io l'evasione a questo l'ho sempre cercata con mio marito. Poi certo funziona se la si vuole entrambi


Invece io non vedo necessità di evadere. Certamente quando i figli sono piccoli si è stanchi e si ha bisogno di sollevarsi ogni tanto, ma esistono nonni e babysitter. Resta che la gioia vera è nella vita vera non fuori da essa.
Poi può succedere, ma non si può sostenere che sia LA soluzione, come alcuni fanno qui.
E come l’amica di Kid gli ha detto.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno tradisce per noia. Tutti perché attratti da un'altra persona.
> Chi è insoddisfatto in genere ha più motivazioni per convincersi a tradire, ma il desiderio è mosso dalla persona.
> Senza di quella lei poteva continuare a stare come prima.
> E ti assicuro che saremmo stati bene. Avremmo cambiato casa, fatto vacanze migliori e magari un altro figlio.
> ...


Secondo me sbagli ... per certe persone l’attrazione per un’altra persona è un accessorio ....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho scritto che ne sento. Non che viene necessariamente detto direttamente a me. Io ascolto le persone. Se mi trovo in qualche posto e magari devo aspettare ascolto. Ad esempio se vado dalla parrucchiera e ci sono donne sui 30/40 non fan altro che parlare di figli, o di figli di altri. Se devo star lì due ore sento, non è che sono altrove.
> Personalmente se qualcuno mi dice che ha un bel rapporto con i suoi figli mica mi sento sminuita perchè non ne ho, ne tantomeno ferita. Anzi mi fa piacere sentire parlare di giovani generazioni.
> Se sento problematiche in genere sto io zitta perchè temo che un pensiero mio potrebbe essere preso come offensivo visto che io non ho figli.
> Non ho capito che intendi con_ le cose irrilevanti al fine della narrazione ci sono anche per i single._


Le parti “noiose” lavorare, comprese le parti non coinvolgenti, pagare le bollette, fare la spesa, fare le pulizie, buttare la spazzatura, la revisione dell’auto, il tecnico della lavatrice, l’assemblea condominiale ecc sono cose che toccano a tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io non vedo necessità di evadere. Certamente quando i figli sono piccoli si è stanchi e si ha bisogno di sollevarsi ogni tanto, ma esistono nonni e babysitter. Resta che la gioia vera è nella vita vera non fuori da essa.
> Poi può succedere, ma non si può sostenere che sia LA soluzione, come alcuni fanno qui.
> E come l’amica di Kid gli ha detto.


Ho detto evadere non evadere con l’amante
Io ho sempre sentito il bisogno di fare cose per me e per mio marito che non fossero la quotidianità o i figli. Per me era essenziale.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se uno si sposa una che ha passione per la gang bang nei parcheggi dell'Ortomercato, mentre lui voleva la moglie in stile Sandra Dee, l'unica cosa che vale la pena di fare è ammettere di avere sbagliato valutazione.
> Nient altro.


Ma ci si inventa di tutto per non ammettere un proprio errore.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho detto evadere non evadere con l’amante
> Io ho sempre sentito il bisogno di fare cose per me e per mio marito che non fossero la quotidianità o i figli. Per me era essenziale.


Ho contestato il termine.
Per me è fare cose che sono parte di quella vita, non fuori.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho contestato il termine.
> Per me è fare cose che sono parte di quella vita, non fuori.


Sono parte della vita fuori dalla quotidianità


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è mica una rottura portare i figli a nuoto e essere compartecipi della loro esperienza.
> Lo è se sei ego riferito e ti senti un taxista o una tata non retribuita.
> Ma se è così sarà una rottura qualsiasi cosa.
> Per forza poi si cercherà nelle emozioni di tresche una energia vitale che non si ha.


Applauso


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le parti “noiose” lavorare, comprese le parti non coinvolgenti, pagare le bollette, fare la spesa, fare le pulizie, buttare la spazzatura, la revisione dell’auto, il tecnico della lavatrice, l’assemblea condominiale ecc sono cose che toccano a tutti.


Ah bè certo.


----------



## giulietta6677 (25 Febbraio 2019)

*Bravo*



danny ha detto:


> Per te.
> Per altri può darsi che non sia la più grande soddisfazione che può riservare la giornata.
> Se continuiamo a vedere negli altri quello che siamo noi, continueremo a beccare tramvate...
> In generale, si intende, mi sto riferendo a tutti i traditi.
> ...


post maturo e completo. Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio di come lo hai detto tu.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ah bè certo.


C’è chi da sposato le vive come una rogna conseguenza del matrimonio, quando semmai in due si suddividono.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per te.
> Per altri può darsi che non sia la più grande soddisfazione che può riservare la giornata.
> Se continuiamo a vedere negli altri quello che siamo noi, continueremo a beccare tramvate...
> In generale, si intende, mi sto riferendo a tutti i traditi.
> ...


Stai mettendo insieme concetti diversi.
Qui non si tratta di dire “tu ti comporti in un modo diverso dal mio e quindi ti metto alla gogna...perché sei sporco e cattivo . “... ma neanche si può dire “evvabbe’...se lui è fatto diversamente me ne faccio una ragione...
Io del mio marito di prima non me ne faccio una ragione ... a me importa sega (scusa il francese) delle sue ambizioni segrete ...o è come lo voglio io o non lo voglio come marito .... potrà essere un amico coi fiocchi...uno zuzzurellone per le cene ...ma marito no... 
non gli va ? Fuori dalle balle!!!
Punto due: capisco cosa intende Bruni perché è magicamente successo proprio al mio coniuge ... prima i bimbi erano visibilmente un peso ..ora prova goduria ad andarli a prendere a scuola....prima non tirava un pallone con loro neanche a morire..ora non vede l’ora di andare al parco .... non c’e più quel percepito di “che balle..,quando diventeranno autonomi al 100% così mi tolgo il peso dagli zebedei? “ 
Poi certo, a volte ti stanchi ..ma è occasionale ... ti piace vedere che se dedichi loro attenzioni ..lo capiscono e ricambiano con gioia...si sentono importanti e non un peso...e tu stai meglio .... 
questo è l’aspetto più evidente che mi fa pensare ad un cambiamento reale di mio marito ..non che abbia smesso di desiderare di trombare ...
Lui (non io), la definisce maturazione ....


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> si sente sempre e comunque fuori posto e allora aggiunge pesi a destra e sinistra per stare in equilibrio.


Non capisco cosa infastidisca nel trovare un equilibrio, se mi tolgo dalla ottica del "cornuto" spiazzato e emarginato da un equilibrio per me escludente

Equilibrio la ricerca del quale ciascun essere umano più o meno quotidianamente fa, dal lavoro alle relazioni a tutto

Io sto facendo un discorso completamente estraneo a una ottica specifica, guardando esclusivamente l'equilibrio personale


----------



## Rosarose (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi chi non lo fa è perché non sta bene in quella dimensione ? Non perché è paraculo?
> Guarda che quella dimensione te la costruisci mio caro ... non viene mica da se...
> Se hai due figli, uno che si da da fare come un pazzo , studia, ti aiuta e non alza la voce in casa ...l’altro che scopri che non fa mai i compiti perché non ne ha voglia ..ti ruba  i soldi dal portafogli , alza la voce, picchia il fratello ...che fai... ti dici “magari lo facesse senza che io lo vedessi..,così staremmo tutti meglio ” oppure non lo riprendi perché lui poverino ha una natura diversa e si trova a proprio agio non facendo un beato nulla e approfittandosi degli altri?
> .... Perche non c’e’ tanta differenza ...
> A me “lui è fatto così...” non mi garba per niente .... se uno dei miei figli mi rispondesse  così vedi dove lo farei planare


Io ho due fratelli. Uno è sempre stato promiscuo, gran piacione, mille amiche molte delle quali amanti, mentre aveva una fidanzata decennale. Sposatosi( con un'altra) ha continuato e continua con le sue avventure ma in maniera più accorta, la moglie sicuramente sa, ma lascia correre.
L'altro monogamo, due fidanzate in tutto di cui una è diventata sua moglie.
L'educazione è stata la medesima.
Esiste una natura che si asseconda...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Punto due: capisco cosa intende Bruni perché è magicamente successo proprio al mio coniuge ... prima i bimbi erano visibilmente un peso ..ora prova goduria ad andarli a prendere a scuola....prima non tirava un pallone con loro neanche a morire..ora non vede l’ora di andare al parco .... non c’e più quel percepito di “che balle..,quando diventeranno autonomi al 100% così mi tolgo il peso dagli zebedei? “
> Poi certo, a volte ti stanchi ..ma è occasionale ... ti piace vedere che se dedichi loro attenzioni ..lo capiscono e ricambiano con gioia...si sentono importanti e non un peso...e tu stai meglio ....
> questo è l’aspetto più evidente che mi fa pensare ad un cambiamento reale di mio marito ..non che abbia smesso di desiderare di trombare ...
> Lui (non io), la definisce maturazione ....


E questa maturazione è avvenuta in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento??? Gli serviva questo per "vedere" e "gioire" di avere una famiglia? La paura del rendersi conto che la poteva perdere?
Chiedo per curiosità.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io ho due fratelli. Uno è sempre stato promiscuo, gran piacione, mille amiche molte delle quali amanti, mentre aveva una fidanzata decennale. Sposatosi( con un'altra) ha continuato e continua con le sue avventure ma in maniera più accorta, la moglie sicuramente sa, ma lascia correre.
> L'altro monogamo, due fidanzate in tutto di cui una è diventata sua moglie.
> L'educazione è stata la medesima.
> Esiste una natura che si asseconda...
> ...


Esiste una natura che si corregge, se crea disagio agli altri componenti della famiglia o alle relazioni con le altre persone, in genere. 
Se non si può fare perché non è compito tuo , si decide se ci si vuol avere a che fare oppure no ..


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E questa maturazione è avvenuta in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento??? Gli serviva questo per "vedere" e "gioire" di avere una famiglia? La paura del rendersi conto che la poteva perdere?
> Chiedo per curiosità.


La maturazione e’ avvenuta dopo uno shock...
Mio marito non ha mai, bonta’ sua, dovuto affrontare grandi sofferenze .... è sempre stato amorevolmente accolto ...trovando giustificazioni a tutte le cazzate fatte ...soprattutto da parte della madre.
Mamma molto accogliente .... 
in questa circostanza si è concretizzato un incubo: per colpa sua che si tromba una ragazzetta scema togliendo spazio alla famiglia e cagando i figli zero quando avevano più bisogno di lui...la famiglia si sfascia... io lo butto fuori casa....
Tutto quello che di buono ha costruito nella vita  (ha messo su famiglia a 40 anni suonati...prima era un esule che viveva di brunch ed happy hour ). 
costruito  per culo e non per merito, si sgretola ..... 
Ritorni agli happy hour a 50 anni suonati, vedi i figli ogni tanto , che ti considerano un deficiente e a cui prima o poi dovrai dire che sei stato un pirla che voleva fare la vita da teen ager accompagnandoti a una che dopo poco ti avrebbe dato un calcio in culo per il suo personal trainer... e che comunque loro si sarebbero rifiutati di voler vedere .... nella remota ipotesi fosse durata ....
Credo abbia dato il giusto peso alle cose e capito che non ha messo su famiglia solo perché passava di lì per caso ....e che quello che ha avuto per culo è un dono...non una rottura di maroni.
Ha capito inoltre che è stato ad un soffio da una situazione per lui terrificante


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Stai mettendo insieme concetti diversi.
> Qui non si tratta di dire “tu ti comporti in un modo diverso dal mio e quindi ti metto alla gogna...perché sei sporco e cattivo . “... ma neanche si può dire “evvabbe’...se lui è fatto diversamente me ne faccio una ragione...
> Io del mio marito di prima non me ne faccio una ragione ... a me importa sega (scusa il francese) delle sue ambizioni segrete ...o è come lo voglio io o non lo voglio come marito .... potrà essere un amico coi fiocchi...uno zuzzurellone per le cene ...ma marito no...
> non gli va ? Fuori dalle balle!!!
> ...


Sono praticamente d'accordo su tutto, la prospettica cambia quando cambia la visuale delle cose ed i parametri di valutazione.  E non è sempre maturazione, si realizza quando non tutto è come lo presumevamo e ci si accorge che conviene cambiare...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa infastidisca nel trovare un equilibrio, se mi tolgo dalla ottica del "cornuto" spiazzato e emarginato da un equilibrio per me escludente
> 
> Equilibrio la ricerca del quale ciascun essere umano più o meno quotidianamente fa, dal lavoro alle relazioni a tutto
> 
> Io sto facendo un discorso completamente estraneo a una ottica specifica, guardando esclusivamente l'equilibrio personale


Non mi hai letto.
Personalmente il traditore è finito fuori in 48h. Sai cosa me ne frega dopo un decennio.
Ma non si può considerare consapevolezza ed equilibrio un tentativo patetico di aggiustare la situazione aggiungendo pesi.
Poi ognuno fa come gli pare. Ma uno non può credere che se insiste a dire che è una persona equilibrata gli altri ci crederanno.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono praticamente d'accordo su tutto, la prospettica cambia quando cambia la visuale delle cose ed i parametri di valutazione.  E non è sempre maturazione, si realizza quando non tutto è come lo presumevamo e ci si accorge che conviene cambiare...


Dipende sai... a prescindere dal rapporto che ora ha con me, che è diverso da prima ... E’ proprio coi figli che lo vedo diverso .. in più ora gode nel fare cose semplici che prima non gli trasmettevano alcun entusiasmo


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dipende sai... a prescindere dal rapporto che ora ha con me, che è diverso da prima ... E’ proprio coi figli che lo vedo diverso .. in più ora gode nel fare cose semplici che prima non gli trasmettevano alcun entusiasmo


Potrebbe essere un felice caso di "non è mai troppo tardi" :up: Tanto meglio ...


----------



## Rosarose (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esiste una natura che si corregge, se crea disagio agli altri componenti della famiglia o alle relazioni con le altre persone, in genere.
> Se non si può fare perché non è compito tuo , si decide se ci si vuol avere a che fare oppure no ..


Scusa ma chi la dovrebbe correggere? 
I miei a suo tempo 16, 17, 18, gli fecero delle scenate pazzesche, per delle situazioni che ora non sto qui a descrivere. Premetto famiglia molto tradizionale. I miei hanno festeggiato i 50 anni di matrimonio. 
Bene i risultati sono stati nulli...
Ti posso assicurare che mio fratello è una persona piacevolissima, che vive una vita molto piena. Tiene la moglie in palmo di mano, affettuoso, attento, sembrano ancora dopo più di 20 anni  innamorati( non hanno figli).
Anche io mi sono interrogata, su di loro. L'unica che poteva " correggerlo " era ed è la moglie, ma non ha mai mostrato disappunto..Ma solo indifferenza alla cosa...hanno il loro equilibrio..
Lui potrebbe essere un [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], con la differenza che la moglie qui, sono sicura che sa' e accetta. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un felice caso di "non è mai troppo tardi" :up: Tanto meglio ...


Mah, sai...magari durerà poco ..chi lo sa ...
Per come stanno i bimbi ora, ne  è valsa la pena non sbatterlo fuori....per il futuro si vedrà ... 
Per quanto riguarda me ..ho spesso dei ripensamenti ...


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Scusa ma chi la dovrebbe correggere?
> I miei a suo tempo 16, 17, 18, gli fecero delle scenate pazzesche, per delle situazioni che ora non sto qui a descrivere. Premetto famiglia molto tradizionale. I miei hanno festeggiato i 50 anni di matrimonio.
> Bene i risultati sono stati nulli...
> Ti posso assicurare che mio fratello è una persona piacevolissima, che vive una vita molto piena. Tiene la moglie in palmo di mano, affettuoso, attento, sembrano ancora dopo più di 20 anni  innamorati( non hanno figli).
> ...


Se sono tutti contenti il problema non si pone... perché nessuno ha nulla da eccepire


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si può considerare consapevolezza ed equilibrio un tentativo patetico di aggiustare la situazione aggiungendo pesi.


Ti ho letto e ti rifaccio la domanda 

Consideri equilibrata una persona che in 6 mesi decide di colpo di sposarsi e metter su famiglia facendo un mutuo da 300.000 euri in rate 25ennali per comprare un trilocale a Novegro?

Probabilmente si, perché mette su famiglia (cosa buona) compra casa (persona saggia)

Consideri equilibrato uno che dopo 3anni e 4 mesi di rate 25ennali nel trilocale a Novegro, dove nel frattempo da due si è diventato in 4, si sente soffocare e trova equilibrio in una relazione distraente e lontana da mutui rate trilocali e affini?

Penso di no (no buono relazione distraente, pagare mutuuccio e pedalare senza rompere il cazzo)

Ma il problema è che lo "squilibrato" a conti fatti, c'era già prima della casa e del matrimonio

Astraendosi da giudizio morale

Il problema è che le cose cambiano, noi si cambia, e nel camminare si devono trovare nuovi equilibri

Anche a camminare per strada


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dipende sai... a prescindere dal rapporto che ora ha con me, che è diverso da prima ... E’ proprio coi figli che lo vedo diverso .. in più ora gode nel fare cose semplici che prima non gli trasmettevano alcun entusiasmo


prendere coscienza di potersi trovare senza famiglia e senza giovane amante perché invaghitasi del personal trainer, può far apprezzare quell'unica certezza.
Perché alla fine una moglie che riaccoglie è una opportunità unica, va l bene la pena di valutare cosa si vuol fare


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me sbagli ... per certe persone l’attrazione per un’altra persona è un accessorio ....


Per i seriali, certo. 
Ci sono in effetti tanti modi di tradire.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho contestato il termine.
> Per me è fare cose che sono parte di quella vita, non fuori.


Lavorare, praticare sport, uscire con gli amici, avere un amante. 
Tutte cose che si fanno fuori dalla coppia.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Stai mettendo insieme concetti diversi.
> Qui non si tratta di dire “tu ti comporti in un modo diverso dal mio e quindi ti metto alla gogna...perché sei sporco e cattivo . “... ma neanche si può dire “evvabbe’...se lui è fatto diversamente me ne faccio una ragione...
> Io del mio marito di prima non me ne faccio una ragione ... a me importa sega (scusa il francese) delle sue ambizioni segrete ...o è come lo voglio io o non lo voglio come marito .... potrà essere un amico coi fiocchi...uno zuzzurellone per le cene ...ma marito no...
> non gli va ? Fuori dalle balle!!!
> ...


Può darsi che sia cambiato. 
Spesso il cambiamento però è solo nell'ordine delle priorità.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti ho letto e ti rifaccio la domanda
> 
> Consideri equilibrata una persona che in 6 mesi decide di colpo di sposarsi e metter su famiglia facendo un mutuo da 300.000 euri in rate 25ennali per comprare un trilocale a Novegro?
> 
> ...


Esempio ridicolo.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io ho due fratelli. Uno è sempre stato promiscuo, gran piacione, mille amiche molte delle quali amanti, mentre aveva una fidanzata decennale. Sposatosi( con un'altra) ha continuato e continua con le sue avventure ma in maniera più accorta, la moglie sicuramente sa, ma lascia correre.
> L'altro monogamo, due fidanzate in tutto di cui una è diventata sua moglie.
> L'educazione è stata la medesima.
> Esiste una natura che si asseconda...
> ...


Esattamente. 
Ci piaccia o no. 
A noi la facoltà di scegliere chi e per quali ragioni vogliamo al fianco. 
Mai illudersi di un cambiamento che sia contro natura.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La maturazione e’ avvenuta dopo uno shock...
> Mio marito non ha mai, bonta’ sua, dovuto affrontare grandi sofferenze .... è sempre stato amorevolmente accolto ...trovando giustificazioni a tutte le cazzate fatte ...soprattutto da parte della madre.
> Mamma molto accogliente ....
> in questa circostanza si è concretizzato un incubo: per colpa sua che si tromba una ragazzetta scema togliendo spazio alla famiglia e cagando i figli zero quando avevano più bisogno di lui...la famiglia si sfascia... io lo butto fuori casa....
> ...


Hai descritto molto bene chi è tuo marito e se ci fai caso tra le righe anche perché ha cambiato atteggiamento.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prendere coscienza di potersi trovare senza famiglia e senza giovane amante perché invaghitasi del personal trainer, può far apprezzare quell'unica certezza.
> Perché alla fine una moglie che riaccoglie è una opportunità unica, va l bene la pena di valutare cosa si vuol fare


Sai, oltre a questo, all’inizio credo che  abbia  impattato anche la distorsione tra la valutazione di se stesso e quanto sarebbe emerso da un plateale suo sputtanamento nei confronti di figli, genitori, amici....
Ci ha provato lui a dire alla madre “mamma , l’ho fatto perché infelice...” ..mi è bastato dire alla suocera “cacchio...a parte che a me ha detto il contrario ... ma ..quindi significa che è infelice da tanto tanto tempo perché ...questa mica è la prima ....” . Avevo scoperto tutto ..ogni singolo dettaglio della sua vita in sottobosco .... anche quello che non credeva avrei saputo mai ..... Mi ha deluso .. ho visto il re nudo..e lui si è vergognato...
Ho smontato  subito  il primo e unico patetico tentativo di salvare la sua immagine....
È un uomo che prova immensa vergogna quando sbaglia... questa sarebbe stata l’apoteosi per lui della vergogna..senza possibilità di colpevolizzare nessun altro al posto suo ..


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La maturazione e’ avvenuta dopo uno shock...
> Mio marito non ha mai, bonta’ sua, dovuto affrontare grandi sofferenze .... è sempre stato amorevolmente accolto ...trovando giustificazioni a tutte le cazzate fatte ...soprattutto da parte della madre.
> Mamma molto accogliente ....
> in questa circostanza si è concretizzato un incubo: per colpa sua che si tromba una ragazzetta scema togliendo spazio alla famiglia e cagando i figli zero quando avevano più bisogno di lui...la famiglia si sfascia... io lo butto fuori casa....
> ...


Maremma schifa, ti tocca pure ringraziare la ragazzina di 20 anni se i tuoi figli hanno oggi un padre che li segue

Quando tornasse a casa oggi bello soddisfatto dopo averci giocato, gli darei ma una scarica di granatate nel groppone, altro che seghe

Ma fallo soffrire ogni giorno della sua vita, finché morte non lo separi da questa terra nuda e arida, se proprio non ce la fai a mollarlo


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, oltre a questo, all’inizio credo che  abbia  impattato anche la distorsione tra la valutazione di se stesso e quanto sarebbe emerso da un plateale suo sputtanamento nei confronti di figli, genitori, amici....
> Ci ha provato lui a dire alla madre “mamma , l’ho fatto perché infelice...” ..mi è bastato dire alla suocera “cacchio...a parte che a me ha detto il contrario ... ma ..quindi significa che è infelice da tanto tanto tempo perché ...questa mica è la prima ....” . Avevo scoperto tutto ..ogni singolo dettaglio della sua vita in sottobosco .... anche quello che non credeva avrei saputo mai ..... Mi ha deluso .. ho visto il re nudo..e lui si è vergognato...
> Ho smontato  subito  il primo e unico patetico tentativo di salvare la sua immagine....
> È un uomo che prova immensa vergogna quando sbaglia... questa sarebbe stata l’apoteosi per lui della vergogna..senza possibilità di colpevolizzare nessun altro al posto suo ..


Se a scrivere questo post fosse un'altra, so già cosa risponderesti.
E sai anche cosa consiglierei io.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esempio ridicolo.


Eh lo so

È tutto ridicolo quando non quadra con i nostri parametri di individuo equilibrato


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai descritto molto bene chi è tuo marito e se ci fai caso tra le righe anche perché ha cambiato atteggiamento.


Neanche troppo tra le righe credo...
Poi ora è convinto di amarmi molto ..,, ma questa è un’altra storia ....postuma alla consapevolezza (che non gli ho certo celato),   chè  ho un certo mercato...


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se a scrivere questo post fosse un'altra, so già cosa risponderesti.
> E sai anche cosa consiglierei io.


No..dimmi dimmi
Se pensassi che il motore del cambiamento all’epoca in cui era infatuato dell’amante fosse stato un ritrovato amore per me..sarei proprio ingenua ...  
Il motore del cambiamento è stato quanto descritto ... poi è arrivato il resto ....in una dimensione ovviamente realistica ma credibile.
Non avrei mai potuto accettare niente di diverso


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Può darsi che sia cambiato.
> Spesso il cambiamento però è solo nell'ordine delle priorità.


Ammappa..e ti sembra poco ? 
Inoltre, pensi  davvero che la mia , di scala delle priorità, sia di natura così romantica ? 
E credi davvero che l’amore sia così poco razionale ? tutt’altro...
E pensi che si tradisca perché non si ama più ? Oppure che l’amore sia un miscuglio di farfalle  nella pancia?


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Ci piaccia o no.
> A noi la facoltà di scegliere chi e per quali ragioni vogliamo al fianco.
> Mai illudersi di un cambiamento che sia contro natura.


Non diciamo eresie ....
Io sono stata oggetto di profondo cambiamenti.. lo so per certo . La sofferenza porta cambiamento ....
Gli eventi della vita ti cambiano , le perdite ti cambiano, i lutti , le disillusioni ..... 
Altrimenti saremmo delle bestie ....
Certo..se le condizioni rimangono inalterate ...si cambia ben poco


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Maremma schifa, ti tocca pure ringraziare la ragazzina di 20 anni se i tuoi figli hanno oggi un padre che li segue
> 
> Quando tornasse a casa oggi bello soddisfatto dopo averci giocato, gli darei ma una scarica di granatate nel groppone, altro che seghe
> 
> Ma fallo soffrire ogni giorno della sua vita, finché morte non lo separi da questa terra nuda e arida, se proprio non ce la fai a mollarlo


Eh?? 
Sai che non ho capito ?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so
> 
> È tutto ridicolo quando non quadra con i nostri parametri di individuo equilibrato


È ridicolo perché hai fatto l’esempio di un deficiente attribuendomi parametri che non sono miei.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh??
> Sai che non ho capito ?


Eh immagino

Anche te devi trovare ancora il bersaglio giusto dove scaricare il mitra, mi sa


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È ridicolo perché hai fatto l’esempio di un deficiente attribuendomi parametri che non sono miei.


Li attribuisco perché non li dichiari, quei parametri

Te lo richiedo per la terza volta (e 3)

Consideri equilibrata una persona che in 6 mesi decide che si deve sposare e metter su famiglia?

Se non vuoi rispondere basta dire che non vuoi rispondere eh?

Mica crolla il forum


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh immagino
> 
> Anche te devi trovare ancora il bersaglio giusto dove scaricare il mitra, mi sa


Uh... per la prima volta vedo un atteggiamento diretto .... hahah ma è meraviglioso ...
Che succede?  
Giornata storta o consapevolezza?


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh immagino
> 
> Anche te devi trovare ancora il bersaglio giusto dove scaricare il mitra, mi sa


Uh... per la prima volta vedo un atteggiamento diretto .... hahah ma è meraviglioso ...
Che succede?  
Giornata storta o sopraggiunta consapevolezza ?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Uh... per la prima volta vedo un atteggiamento diretto .... hahah ma è meraviglioso ...
> Che succede?
> Giornata storta o sopraggiunta consapevolezza ?


Storta non più delle altre

Per il resto, credo sia sta cosa dei figli prima no e poi si

Poi il resto e quel che si muove in te, questo lo sai te


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Storta non più delle altre
> 
> Per il resto, credo sia sta cosa dei figli prima no e poi si
> 
> Poi il resto e quel che si muove in te, questo lo sai te


Cambiare scala di priorità non è cosa da poco... è per me il più grande cambiamento che possa esistere ... 
anche a me e’ successo...su altri fronti


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lavorare, praticare sport, uscire con gli amici, avere un amante.
> Tutte cose che si fanno fuori dalla coppia.


Vero ma sono canonizzate non clandestine... solo per l'amante diventa tale...


----------



## oceansize (25 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che io (dopo pagine che hanno parlato di altro) non credo proprio che Kid sia così.
> Penso che Kid non voglia, non possa, accettare il fallimento della sua coppia.


Beh se pensava di avere la famiglia del Mulino Bianco, lui per primo ha dato una spinta per sfasciarla.
poi tutto il resto è venuto di conseguenza. Vedo in lui spesso un atteggiamento immaturo nella poca consapevolezza, come i bambini agisce spinto dall’istinto del momento. 
Spero per lui che questo equilibrio non sia anch’esso momentaneo. Come ti vedi [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] tra 10 anni? E come vorresti fosse la tua vita?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ammappa..e ti sembra poco ?
> Inoltre, pensi  davvero che la mia , di scala delle priorità, sia di natura così romantica ?
> E credi davvero che l’amore sia così poco razionale ? tutt’altro...
> E pensi che si tradisca perché non si ama più ? Oppure che l’amore sia un miscuglio di farfalle  nella pancia?


Sai già le risposte... Però se vuoi le ripeto 
È che l'ordine delle priorità non è mai definitivo.
È così adesso, tra un po'... Chissà. 
Non conta come le affinità.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cambiare scala di priorità non è cosa da poco... è per me il più grande cambiamento che possa esistere ...


I cambiamenti sono quotidiani, nostro malgrado o per la nostra gioia

Il disappunto di prima, se così lo vogliamo chiamare,  è stato leggere che il cambiamento (a questo livello) è avvenuto perché si è stati beccati con la lingua tra le cosce di una appena maggiorenne

E non magari al momento in cui si era deciso insieme di "fare famiglia"

Come una persona "equilibrata" (secondo i miei parametri, lo preciso) avrebbe dovuto fare


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Il concetto che voglio portare avanti è abbastanza semplice.
Le persone non cambiano, al massimo si adeguano. 
Poiché però ogni persona tende a cercare il proprio equilibrio, quell'adeguamento ha un valore e un costo che prima o poi si viene a pagare.
È illusorio pensare di mutare le persone facendole aderire ai propri principi o alle proprie strutture o invocando il loro sacrificio in virtù di una promessa fatta tempo addietro: prima o poi tutto riemerge nuovamente, portando a galla altri problemi.
Ciò che lega la coppia sono le affinità, ciò che tiene in vita le famiglie sono i momenti belli trascorsi insieme, ciò che le rende vitali sono i progetti condivisi, il lavoro che si fa per essi. 
Non esiste giustizia: solo buone o cattive scelte.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai già le risposte... Però se vuoi le ripeto
> È che l'ordine delle priorità non è mai definitivo.
> È così adesso, tra un po'... Chissà.
> Non conta come le affinità.


Se non fossi cambiata molto anch’io....sarei pienente  d’accordo con te. Solo il tempo dirà se è successa la stessa cosa anche a lui ..chi lo sa..forse si, forse no. 
Ma dimmi: se tua moglie invece di reagire dicendo che le avevi rotto le uova nel paniere,  ti avesse chiesto scusa... avesse fatto il possibile per non deluderti ancora ... fosse diventata un angelo del focolare .....  la penseresti allo stesso modo ?


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I cambiamenti sono quotidiani, nostro malgrado o per la nostra gioia
> 
> Il disappunto di prima, se così lo vogliamo chiamare,  è stato leggere che il cambiamento (a questo livello) è avvenuto perché si è stati beccati con la lingua tra le cosce di una appena maggiorenne
> 
> ...


A parte che la signorina era poco meno che trentenne .... ma ci sono scelte (quella di mettere su famiglia in primis) che  a volte si fanno senza essere per niente preparati o predisposti


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il concetto che voglio portare avanti è abbastanza semplice.
> Le persone non cambiano, al massimo si adeguano.
> Poiché però ogni persona tende a cercare il proprio equilibrio, quell'adeguamento ha un valore e un costo che prima o poi si viene a pagare.
> È illusorio pensare di mutare le persone facendole aderire ai propri principi o alle proprie strutture o invocando il loro sacrificio in virtù di una promessa fatta tempo addietro: prima o poi tutto riemerge nuovamente, portando a galla altri problemi.
> ...


Come ti dicevo sopra ..,sono d’accordo sul tema delle affinità a cui, come ben sai credo molto .... ma non si cambia (o si cambia difficilmente ) solo in presenza di situazioni patologiche....
Non siamo immutabili ..fortunatamente .... 
E, come ti dicevo, ho visto l’effetto su di me ..
Anche tu, a modo tuo, lo stai vedendo su di te ...
Chiaro che se ci si aspetta un cambiamento solo perché qualcuno ti dice “devi cambiare...” , bisogna essere consapevoli che questo non avverrà ...
Sofferenza =motore del cambiamento


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Come ti dicevo sopra ..,sono d’accordo sul tema delle affinità a cui, come ben sai credo molto .... ma non si cambia (o si cambia difficilmente ) solo in presenza di situazioni patologiche....
> Non siamo immutabili ..fortunatamente ....
> E, come ti dicevo, ho visto l’effetto su di me ..
> Anche tu, a modo tuo, lo stai vedendo su di te ...
> ...


Sono d'accordo ma se non si trascura il fatto che l'indole esiste e resta tale, si possono cambiare atteggiamenti, modi di porsi e di recepire, ma non la nostra inclinazione identitaria. La sofferenza più che cambiare fa rivedere le modalità del rapporto, reagendo diversamente agli eventi.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ma se non si trascura il fatto che l'indole esiste e resta tale, si possono cambiare atteggiamenti, modi di porsi e di recepire, ma non la nostra inclinazione identitaria. La sofferenza più che cambiare fa rivedere le modalità del rapporto, reagendo diversamente agli eventi.


Nella maggior parte dei casi probabilmente è così ..ma tendo a credere a quanto mi disse la mia analista tempo fa “certi shock cambiano la struttura mentale..” 
A me e’ successo per esempio (e non mi riferisco all’evento post scoperta..)..e avendolo visto su di me so che è possibile ..improbabile spesso, ma possibile ...
Con questo non posso dire che sia il caso di mio marito ..ma non ho elementi per escluderlo ..se non un’eventuale controprova futura


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sofferenza =motore del cambiamento


Robe che usano nei primati per fargli fare test... anche se alcuni sono più evoluti, muovono il culetto se trovano un boccone gradito al palato.




Jacaranda ha detto:


> No..dimmi dimmi
> Se pensassi che il motore del cambiamento all’epoca in cui era infatuato  dell’amante fosse stato un ritrovato amore per me..sarei proprio  ingenua ...
> Il motore del cambiamento è stato quanto descritto ... poi è arrivato il  resto ....in una dimensione ovviamente realistica ma credibile.
> Non avrei mai potuto accettare niente di diverso


Ho letto i vari post precedenti. Ok non sei ingenua però... porcaccia ridurre il tutto a_ una moglie che riaccoglie è una opportunità unica_ come ha scritto Ginevra è veramente svilente, altro che amore del progetto, e uso della parola amore solo collegato al progetto.
Io mi auguro che abbia visto il valore della donna che comunque ha scelto come moglie e madre dei suoi figli, della persona unica.. dove unica sta per unica per noi, per il percorso di vita fatto insieme.
Ne lui ne tu potete tornare indietro ai 20 anni, e tutto quello che è stato nel tempo tra voi è il progetto, è ciò che vi lega come essere umani. Non è che tu vali solo per riflesso di un ritrovarsi altrimenti a pascolare come un ventenne in età avanzata, e se quel tipo di vita l'ha tanto amato prima di conoscerti non vedo neppure perchè temerlo.
Pensa che parecchi anni fa ho visto passare un aereo con uno striscione. Ne avevo visti spesso in zona di mare, nello striscione c'erano sempre pubblicità. Non mi trovavo in zona di mare ne altro zona turistica. Fotografai lo striscione, non perchè fosse bello ma per la scritta che riportava, diceva "Stefania ti amo oggi per sempre  T.". Io ci avevo visto un sorta di dichiarazione d'amore, magari un messaggio legato ad un prossimo matrimonio. Le persone che hanno visto la foto e letto la frase, tutte, dissero cose tipo "cosa mai avrà da farsi perdonare T.?". L'unica pirla che ci aveva visto un gesto "pulito" ero stata io. XD


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una bella donna, imprenditrice, molto attiva anche in politica e brillante.
> E sa di piacere, e anche molto, da sempre.
> Non vuole il teatrino. E' discreta, ovviamente, come tutti i promiscui.
> Semplicemente le piace quel gioco.
> ...


Ma nessuno vorrebbe una relazione simile e fare  affidamento su quel tipo di persona  .
Forse 1 su 100000 e forse solo perché ha le stesse inclinazioni.
Non ho mai sentito nessuno gioire perché la moglie si sbatte il suo stagista e viceversa. Non lo accettano nemmeno persone che hanno una relazione a scatafascio.
Ma magari voi vedete tutta questa emancipazione in giro che io non vedo affatto.
A meno che per emancipazione io intenda che posso scoparmi  chi voglio quando voglio ,ma guai se scopro il mio partner  fare la stessa cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una bella donna, imprenditrice, molto attiva anche in politica e brillante.
> E sa di piacere, e anche molto, da sempre.
> Non vuole il teatrino. E' discreta, ovviamente, come tutti i promiscui.
> Semplicemente le piace quel gioco.
> ...


Io mi ci fionderei. Seriamente. Ben sapendo però che un gioco così devi saperlo giocare bene. Sennò ti fai male, malissimo. Mettere le corna all'uomo Conchetta è facile, facilissimo. E secondo me è pure giusto.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma spesso mica ci pensano prima ...
> Sono contenti della bella cerimonia, del tv 50 pollici regalato dalla zia...


Se tutti sapessero prima di fare una famiglia Cosa comporta fare una famiglia nessuno farebbe una famiglia.
Nessuno.


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se tutti sapessero prima di fare una famiglia Cosa comporta fare una famiglia nessuno farebbe una famiglia.
> Nessuno.


E non è che valga solo per fare famiglia ...


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Robe che usano nei primati per fargli fare test... anche se alcuni sono più evoluti, muovono il culetto se trovano un boccone gradito al palato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma certo. 
Se leggi bene l’ho scritto ... ma pensare che il primo pensiero di chi ha ancora la testa nelle mutande dell’amante sia quanto è speciale la moglie ..dai... e’ davvero da creduloni ...
Passato  l’effetto ho preteso fosse così .,, non l’avrei più voluto altrimenti...
E la consapevolezza di quanto sono speciale l’ha avuta in primis perché sono andata oltre la rabbia..e poi perché io ho tirato fuori la me che si era persa .,, e si era persa tanto ..,
E come lui ...se n’e’ accorta una  dozzina di altri uomini ... 
cosa non fa la competizione ... eh?
Ho cominciato in sintesi ad amare di più me stessa ....e se ne accorgono anche gli altri quando lo fai


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ma se non si trascura il fatto che l'indole esiste e resta tale, si possono cambiare atteggiamenti, modi di porsi e di recepire, ma non la nostra inclinazione identitaria. La sofferenza più che cambiare fa rivedere le modalità del rapporto, reagendo diversamente agli eventi.


Semplicemente ci si rende conto di aver investito troppo in una cosa che non merita.
Ci si adegua iniziando a pensare più a se stessi, si diventa egoisti, qualche volta cinici. Perché delusi dal mondo che si era creato intorno prima. Quel mondo è un illusione ottica, è niente. E in quel momento capisci che bisogna investire su se stessi. Da qui “il cambiamento “.
Io sono cambiata, il cambiamento è stato molto evidente visto dall’esterno. 
Sono sempre io ma è venuto fuori l’indole di una persona uscita dall’incanto, più scettica, più diffidente e più egoista.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se non fossi cambiata molto anch’io....sarei pienente  d’accordo con te. Solo il tempo dirà se è successa la stessa cosa anche a lui ..chi lo sa..forse si, forse no.
> Ma dimmi: se tua moglie invece di reagire dicendo che le avevi rotto le uova nel paniere,  ti avesse chiesto scusa... avesse fatto il possibile per non deluderti ancora ... fosse diventata un angelo del focolare .....  la penseresti allo stesso modo ?


Non potrei pensarla allo stesso modo, perché sarebbe un'altra persona e un'altra storia.
Io non credo alle persone che diventano qualcosa d'altro, comunque. 
Il tradimento è un'occasione per conoscere alcuni lati oscuri della persona con cui si sta, non  un fatto incidentale o un errore.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non potrei pensarla allo stesso modo, perché sarebbe un'altra persona e un'altra storia.
> Io non credo alle persone che diventano qualcosa d'altro, comunque.
> Il tradimento è un'occasione per conoscere alcuni lati oscuri della persona con cui si sta, non  un fatto incidentale o un errore.


A volte più che lato oscuri si tratta di conseguenze legate ad alcune insicurezze . 
Molte cose non le posso scrivere qui ..
Spesso le persone diventano altro se le insicurezze vengono risolte ..
Fetenza per fetenza, non tutti i tradimento hanno medesime origini


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Come ti dicevo sopra ..,sono d’accordo sul tema delle affinità a cui, come ben sai credo molto .... ma non si cambia (o si cambia difficilmente ) solo in presenza di situazioni patologiche....
> Non siamo immutabili ..fortunatamente ....
> E, come ti dicevo, ho visto l’effetto su di me ..
> Anche tu, a modo tuo, lo stai vedendo su di te ...
> ...


Io e te siamo cambiati e ne sono convinto. Io ho fatto una valutazione delle conseguenze e delle condizioni e ho risolto pensando che l'equilibrio di coppia che avevo in precedenza mi esponeva a troppi rischi.
La sofferenza ha dettato le condizioni del mio cambiamento. 
Anche mia moglie ha avuto comunque le sue percentuali di sofferenza. 
Dove ci siamo incontrati lei ed io alla fine dei rispettivi percorsi di crescita e dopo anni? 
Nell'essere genitori con soddisfazione. 
Una famiglia.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ma se non si trascura il fatto che l'indole esiste e resta tale, si possono cambiare atteggiamenti, modi di porsi e di recepire, ma non la nostra inclinazione identitaria. La sofferenza più che cambiare fa rivedere le modalità del rapporto, reagendo diversamente agli eventi.


Quoto.


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che sia necessario
> Ho solo detto che tutta questa gioia nella routine non la vedo
> Io l'evasione a questo l'ho sempre cercata con mio marito. Poi certo funziona se la si vuole entrambi


Ma infatti ,cercare l’evasione con il proprio partner è sacrosanto e funzionale alla coppia.
Qui si parla di avere il partner e cercare l’evasione con qualcun’altro.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte più che lato oscuri si tratta di conseguenze legate ad alcune insicurezze .
> Molte cose non le posso scrivere qui ..
> Spesso le persone diventano altro se le insicurezze vengono risolte ..


Questo è probabile in alcuni casi, ovvero quando il tradimento è soprattutto conferma della propria attrattivita'.
Non ci vedrei molto una storia lunga, però non la escluderei del tutto.
Anche qui, come sempre, dipende dalle persone.


----------



## mistral (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Maremma schifa, ti tocca pure ringraziare la ragazzina di 20 anni se i tuoi figli hanno oggi un padre che li segue
> 
> Quando tornasse a casa oggi bello soddisfatto dopo averci giocato, gli darei ma una scarica di granatate nel groppone, altro che seghe
> 
> Ma fallo soffrire ogni giorno della sua vita, finché morte non lo separi da questa terra nuda e arida, se proprio non ce la fai a mollarlo


Non è grazie alla ragazzina.È grazie al fatto di essersi fatto beccare .Finche aveva la ragazzina era un marito e padre  di merda (mi pare)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Li attribuisco perché non li dichiari, quei parametri
> 
> Te lo richiedo per la terza volta (e 3)
> 
> ...


Direi di no, ma in linea generale.
I miei si sono sposati in tre mesi.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> Se leggi bene l’ho scritto ... ma pensare che il primo pensiero di chi ha ancora la testa nelle mutande dell’amante sia quanto è speciale la moglie ..dai... e’ davvero da creduloni ...
> Passato  l’effetto ho preteso fosse così .,, non l’avrei più voluto altrimenti...
> E la consapevolezza di quanto sono speciale l’ha avuta in primis perché sono andata oltre la rabbia..e poi perché io ho tirato fuori la me che si era persa .,, e si era persa tanto ..,
> ...


Io non pensavo al tuo valore, a quell'essere speciale, dopo e funzione di come hai reagito.
Però leggendo quanto scrivi sembra che tu stessa esprimi un "esserti persa", mi chiedo però se e quanto possa veramente considerarsi perdersi nel dedicare tempo a 3 figli o nel prendere qualche chilo dopo ripetuti parti. Tanto più che quei figli non li hai fatti da sola. Se vuoi la moglie fighetta e la vedi cambiare al primo parto dici stop, aspetta, lavoriamo perchè tu riacquisti il tuo essere donna e mia compagna oltre che madre (e penso alle dichiarazioni del culo fatte tempo addietro da Ipazia). Non è che ci fai un figlio e poi un altro ancora e poi ti trovi l'amante giovane.
La forza che vedo in te non è tanto quella dell'esserti ripresa la tua fisicità, ma di non essere sprofondata in una situazione che ti avrebbe potuto portare a stati depressivi, a farti sentire una nullità. Il resto lo vedo come un riflesso di questo.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io non pensavo al tuo valore, a quell'essere speciale, dopo e funzione di come hai reagito.
> Però leggendo quanto scrivi sembra che tu stessa esprimi un "esserti persa", mi chiedo però se e quanto possa veramente considerarsi perdersi nel dedicare tempo a 3 figli o nel prendere qualche chilo dopo ripetuti parti. Tanto più che quei figli non li hai fatti da sola. Se vuoi la moglie fighetta e la vedi cambiare al primo parto dici stop, aspetta, lavoriamo perchè tu riacquisti il tuo essere donna e mia compagna oltre che madre (e penso alle dichiarazioni del culo fatte tempo addietro da Ipazia). Non è che ci fai un figlio e poi un altro ancora e poi ti trovi l'amante giovane.
> La forza che vedo in te non è tanto quella dell'esserti ripresa la tua fisicità, ma di non essere sprofondata in una situazione che ti avrebbe potuto portare a stati depressivi, a farti sentire una nullità. Il resto lo vedo come un riflesso di questo.


Ma anch’io non mi stavo riferendo alla mia fisicità ... anche con qualche kg in più non ero proprio una schifezza...anche  se lui mi ci faceva sentire uno schifo...ma ci riusciva grazie a me ..perché ero la prima a crederci..
Io non ero più me stessa perché avevo perso vitalità ..mi ero spenta ... avevo rughe da “viso duro” che ora non ho più .... non camminavo dritta...avevo perso le amicizie .. ero in letargo vegetativo ....
Ora non più .... e sono consapevole che se dovessimo lasciarci domani io avrei una vita bella piena lo stesso (lui un po’ meno ..hahaha).


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Non è grazie alla ragazzina.È grazie al fatto di essersi fatto beccare .Finche aveva la ragazzina era un marito e padre  di merda (mi pare)


Eh ma per potersi fare beccare con l'amante e riscoprirsi genitori meravigliosi,  a casa mia serve l'amante

Sennò resti a vita il genitore che sei, che magari va a bere i grappini e tirare 10 moccoli al minuto al barino, a parlare della moglie di Icardi o di quanti voti ha preso il PD a Champoluc

Ma di portare un'ora a giro i figlioli, manco per il cazzo

Però sarebbe un uomo fedele (eccheccazzo)


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma per potersi fare beccare con l'amante e riscoprirsi genitori meravigliosi,  a casa mia serve l'amante
> 
> Sennò resti a vita il genitore che sei, che magari va a bere i grappini e tirare 10 moccoli al minuto al barino, a parlare della moglie di Icardi o di quanti voti ha preso il PD a Champoluc
> 
> ...


Non serve per forza che sia l’amante  ...servono elementi che ti facciano capire che stai con un genitore  di merda ...
Io mica lo sapevo prima ,,,pensavo fosse stanco per il lavoro.. 
Se fosse stato al baretto gli avrei assestato un calcio un culo ...anche se fedelissimo...
Il perché non glielo abbia assestato dopo ..e’ una storia lunga ... ma ha un senso, anche se non la condivido qui


----------



## Skorpio (25 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non serve per forza che sia l’amante  ...servono elementi che ti facciano capire che stai con un genitore  di merda ...
> Io mica lo sapevo prima ,,,pensavo fosse stanco per il lavoro..
> Se fosse stato al baretto gli avrei assestato un calcio un culo ...anche se fedelissimo...
> Il perché non glielo abbia assestato dopo ..e’ una storia lunga ... ma ha un senso, anche se non la condivido qui


Ma infatti parlavo in generale

Sono tornato in modalità "indiretta" 

ma in questo caso è davvero generica

Anzi scusa se posso aver dato l'idea che con quanto scritto adesso, intendessi parlare con riferimento alla tua specifica situazione, non era cosi


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, oltre a questo, all’inizio credo che  abbia  impattato anche la distorsione tra la valutazione di se stesso e quanto sarebbe emerso da un plateale suo sputtanamento nei confronti di figli, genitori, amici....
> Ci ha provato lui a dire alla madre “mamma , l’ho fatto perché infelice...” ..mi è bastato dire alla suocera “cacchio...a parte che a me ha detto il contrario ... ma ..quindi significa che è infelice da tanto tanto tempo perché ...questa mica è la prima ....” . Avevo scoperto tutto ..ogni singolo dettaglio della sua vita in sottobosco .... anche quello che non credeva avrei saputo mai ..... Mi ha deluso .. ho visto il re nudo..e lui si è vergognato...
> Ho smontato  subito  il primo e unico patetico tentativo di salvare la sua immagine....
> È un uomo che prova immensa vergogna quando sbaglia... questa sarebbe stata l’apoteosi per lui della vergogna..senza possibilità di colpevolizzare nessun altro al posto suo ..


se così fosse lo fa per riscattare la sua immagine e non perché ci tiene veramente


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma infatti ,cercare l’evasione con il proprio partner è sacrosanto e funzionale alla coppia.
> Qui si parla di avere il partner e cercare l’evasione con qualcun’altro.


No qui si parla di non ritenere pesante la quotidianità. Portare avanti e indietro i figli, la casa, le bollette e chi più ne ha più ne metta
Essere felici perché la vita è questo. Per me anche altro. Accantonare tutto questo ogni tanto ed evadere
Adoro i miei figli. Ma quando la domenica mattina sto al campo da calcio con -5 non è che sono esattamente felice. E se la domenica mi proponi invece di andare a vederli  giocare a calcio di andarcene da qualche parte da soli io e te io sono più che felice.
Quando i miei figli escono e ho la casa tutta per me io sono felice. 
La coppia dovrebbe sempre esistere oltre la famiglia. 
Non giustifico chi tradisce, ma trovo frustrante stare con una persona che si dimentica la coppia a favore della famiglia


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No qui si parla di non ritenere pesante la quotidianità. Portare avanti e indietro i figli, la casa, le bollette e chi più ne ha più ne metta
> *Essere felici perché la vita è questo. Per me anche altro.* Accantonare tutto questo ogni tanto ed evadere
> Adoro i miei figli. Ma quando la domenica mattina sto al campo da calcio con -5 non è che sono esattamente felice. E se la domenica mi proponi invece di andare a vederli  giocare a calcio di andarcene da qualche parte da soli io e te io sono più che felice.
> Quando i miei figli escono e ho la casa tutta per me io sono felice.
> ...


Quoto.
Per trovare la felicità nella routine richiede uno spirito di sacrificio inusuale.
Per molti di noi la routine è qualcosa da trascorrere in attesa della "vacanza", ovvero del bel momento che dia un senso a tutto quanto.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Per trovare la felicità nella routine richiede uno spirito di sacrificio inusuale.
> Per molti di noi la routine è qualcosa da trascorrere in attesa della "vacanza", ovvero del bel momento che dia un senso a tutto quanto.


Come tutto, secondo me il cd. momento bello deve essere additivo. Se diventa sostitutivo  (il vivere  "in funzione di") rischia per davvero di fare perdere di vista priorità e senso stesso della vita.
Non è che viviamo bene se non siamo mai annoiati, mai tristi, mai stanchi, o mai stufi.
Ci sono persone che diventano incontentabili, ci hai mai fatto caso?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No qui si parla di non ritenere pesante la quotidianità. Portare avanti e indietro i figli, la casa, le bollette e chi più ne ha più ne metta
> Essere felici perché la vita è questo. Per me anche altro. Accantonare tutto questo ogni tanto ed evadere
> Adoro i miei figli. Ma quando la domenica mattina sto al campo da calcio con -5 non è che sono esattamente felice. E se la domenica mi proponi invece di andare a vederli  giocare a calcio di andarcene da qualche parte da soli io e te io sono più che felice.
> Quando i miei figli escono e ho la casa tutta per me io sono felice.
> ...


la felicità non esiste, esistono attimi. 
Per il resto avere serenità è già molto.
Spesso non è dimenticarsi della coppia, è che ognuno fa quello che più desidera.
I desideri non sempre si incontrano.
A tuo marito piace il calcio, si sente felice a vedere una partita , non è felice a fare la colazione al bar con te. Ecco che si crea una crepa. Desideri diversi che rendono "felice".
 e così via. Visioni diverse di appagamento


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come tutto, secondo me il cd. momento bello deve essere additivo. Se diventa sostitutivo  (il vivere  "in funzione di") rischia per davvero di fare perdere di vista priorità e senso stesso della vita.
> Non è che viviamo bene se non siamo mai annoiati, mai tristi, mai stanchi, o mai stufi.
> Ci sono persone che diventano incontentabili, ci hai mai fatto caso?


Sì. 
Ma nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi le persone conducono vite tranquille, con qualcosa ogni tanto che le rende godibili: l'uscita con gli amici, la vacanzina, la piccola soddisfazione ogni tanto.
In fin dei conti, escludendo il pessimismo cosmico che porta Leopardi a non godere del presente, è la stessa visione del Sabato del villaggio. Il giorno di festa, a cui ci si prepara e che dà un senso al resto della settimana.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come tutto, secondo me il cd. momento bello deve essere additivo. Se diventa sostitutivo  (il vivere  "in funzione di") rischia per davvero di fare perdere di vista priorità e senso stesso della vita.
> Non è che viviamo bene se non siamo mai annoiati, mai tristi, mai stanchi, o mai stufi.
> Ci sono persone che diventano incontentabili, ci hai mai fatto caso?


Gli incontentabili si lamentano ma sono statici. Non fanno nulla per apportare modifiche al loro stato di cagacazzi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gli incontentabili si lamentano ma sono statici. Non fanno nulla per apportare modifiche al loro stato di cagacazzi.


Quelli sono gli scontenti.

Davvero mai avuto a che fare con persone che  "non si meraviglierebbero più nemmeno degli effetti speciali"?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quelli sono gli scontenti.
> 
> Davvero mai avuto a che fare con persone che  "non si meraviglierebbero più nemmeno degli effetti speciali"?


no, nel senso che......non voglio dare la soddisfazione agli altri di aver fatto centro.
Questo è una cosa che ho imparato nel tempo.
La vedo più una presa di posizione che un vero incontentabile


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, nel senso che......non voglio dare la soddisfazione agli altri di aver fatto centro.
> Questo è una cosa che ho imparato nel tempo.
> La vedo più una presa di posizione che un vero incontentabile


Non ho capito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


l'incontentabile prende la posizione di non dare soddisfazione a nessuno. Una posizione critica totale. Anche quando ci azzecchi non lo ammette, lo fa proprio per frustrare chi si adopera per accontentarlo


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'incontentabile prende la posizione di non dare soddisfazione a nessuno. Una posizione critica totale. Anche quando ci azzecchi non lo ammette, lo fa proprio per frustrare chi si adopera per accontentarlo


L'individuo più temuto dagli amministratori di condominio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'incontentabile prende la posizione di non dare soddisfazione a nessuno. Una posizione critica totale. Anche quando ci azzecchi non lo ammette, lo fa proprio per frustrare chi si adopera per accontentarlo


Non lo so se sia proprio così.
Io quelli li chiamo i "bastian contrario".


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'individuo più temuto dagli amministratori di condominio.


Il bastian contrario sta bene nel darti contro.

L'incontentabile non è che stia poi gran bene...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il bastian contrario sta bene nel darti contro.
> 
> L'incontentabile non è che stia poi gran bene...


Sì.
L'incontentabile è, semplificando, colui che vede sempre il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Tende a stati depressivi, a stare male, ha bisogno di emozioni per poter dare il meglio di sé, ma le evita per paura di perdere il controllo. Cerca aiuto, in misura a tratti eccessiva, per cui rimane incontentabile anche in quello.

Il bastian contrario è un individuo intransigente, con gli altri si intende, rigidamente ancorato ai _suoi_ principi che estende agli altri, bisognoso di conformare il resto del mondo alle sue esigenze e mai soddisfatto di ciò che ha attorno, un cagacazzo in pratica. Non cerca aiuto, cerca dominio.


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'individuo più temuto dagli amministratori di condominio.


----------



## Vera (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la felicità non esiste, esistono attimi.
> Per il resto avere serenità è già molto.
> Spesso non è dimenticarsi della coppia, è che ognuno fa quello che più desidera.
> I desideri non sempre si incontrano.
> ...


Mi porto il caffè e la brioche allo stadio così siamo felici in due.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> L'incontentabile è, semplificando, colui che vede sempre il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Tende a stati depressivi, a stare male, ha bisogno di emozioni per poter dare il meglio di sé, ma le evita per paura di perdere il controllo. Cerca aiuto, in misura a tratti eccessiva, per cui rimane incontentabile anche in quello.
> 
> Il bastian contrario è un individuo intransigente, con gli altri si intende, rigidamente ancorato ai _suoi_ principi che estende agli altri, bisognoso di conformare il resto del mondo alle sue esigenze e mai soddisfatto di ciò che ha attorno, un cagacazzo in pratica. Non cerca aiuto, cerca dominio.


La cd. melancolie (mi scuso per la mancanza di accenti). Qualcosa che non è depressione , e' più uno stato d'animo in cui non basta niente a  "sedare". Perciò vai sempre in una ricerca che è vana dentro di te. Vuota. Credo che l'incontentabile si neghi certe emozioni forti per non sentirle stridere con la propria vita. E' una sorta di attenuazione delle cose belle.

Il bastian contrario invece è proprio motivato a fare il bastian contrario. Se poi qualcuno gli dà ragione si sente un pioniere scopritore della intelligenza umana altrui


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La cd. melancolie (mi scuso per la mancanza di accenti). Qualcosa che non è depressione , e' più uno stato d'animo in cui non basta niente a  "sedare". Perciò vai sempre in una ricerca che è vana dentro di te. Vuota. *Credo che l'incontentabile si neghi certe emozioni forti per non sentirle stridere con la propria vita. E' una sorta di attenuazione delle cose belle.*
> 
> Il bastian contrario invece è proprio motivato a fare il bastian contrario. Se poi qualcuno gli dà ragione si sente un pioniere scopritore della intelligenza umana altrui


se le nega le riconosce, no?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la felicità non esiste, esistono attimi.
> Per il resto avere serenità è già molto.
> Spesso non è dimenticarsi della coppia, è che ognuno fa quello che più desidera.
> I desideri non sempre si incontrano.
> ...


Non so, io mi sono sposata dopo 9 anni di fidanzamento. Ci conoscevamo molto bene sui gusti e infatti non c'è nulla che a me piace e a lui no, e quel poco che c'è lo viviamo separati senza problemi. Ma sono cazzate.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se le nega le riconosce, no?


In negativo, credo. Danny riportava l'esempio del vedere il bicchiere mezzo vuoto. Per me, e' più un vedere un bicchiere pieno, e percepirlo non di meno come fosse vuoto.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se così fosse lo fa per riscattare la sua immagine e non perché ci tiene veramente


Chi lo sa ... sono considerazioni poi personali ..la verità la sa solo lui


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come tutto, secondo me il cd. momento bello deve essere additivo. Se diventa sostitutivo  (il vivere  "in funzione di") rischia per davvero di fare perdere di vista priorità e senso stesso della vita.
> Non è che viviamo bene se non siamo mai annoiati, mai tristi, mai stanchi, o mai stufi.
> Ci sono persone che diventano incontentabili, ci hai mai fatto caso?


Ecco l’hai detto bene. 
La vacanza ci vuole, ma il resto non può essere considerato una condanna in attesa della evasione. Però c’è chi la vive così.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'individuo più temuto dagli amministratori di condominio.


:rotfl:
Questo è il motivo per cui non vado alle riunioni di condominio.


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2019)

Aggiornamento della situazione per i più stoici: abbiamo  deciso di evitare i sentimentalismi, calando altresì messaggi, chiamate e quant'altro facesse sembrare la nostra relazione come quella di una coppia normale. Non vogliamo soffrire. rimane solo il sesso, ma onestamente non so quanto mi possa interessare una situazione del genere. Non sono molto bravo a soffocare i sentimenti. Vedremo.


----------



## Vera (20 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento della situazione per i più stoici: abbiamo  deciso di evitare i sentimentalismi, calando altresì messaggi, chiamate e quant'altro facesse sembrare la nostra relazione come quella di una coppia normale. Non vogliamo soffrire. rimane solo il sesso, ma onestamente non so quanto mi possa interessare una situazione del genere. Non sono molto bravo a soffocare i sentimenti. Vedremo.


Più che altro, una volta che affiorano i sentimenti, si fatica a ricacciarli indietro fingendo sia solo sesso.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento della situazione per i più stoici: abbiamo  deciso di evitare i sentimentalismi, calando altresì messaggi, chiamate e quant'altro facesse sembrare la nostra relazione come quella di una coppia normale. Non vogliamo soffrire. rimane solo il sesso, ma onestamente non so quanto mi possa interessare una situazione del genere. Non sono molto bravo a soffocare i sentimenti. Vedremo.


cosa intendi per "sentimenti"?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento della situazione per i più stoici: abbiamo  deciso di evitare i sentimentalismi, calando altresì messaggi, chiamate e quant'altro facesse sembrare la nostra relazione come quella di una coppia normale. Non vogliamo soffrire. rimane solo il sesso, ma onestamente non so quanto mi possa interessare una situazione del genere. Non sono molto bravo a soffocare i sentimenti. Vedremo.


Perchè se non mandi messaggi i sentimenti spariscono?
Hai fatto secondo me il procedimento inverso a quello che avebbe dovuto essere secondo me
Gestire una storia nata sulla passione senza partire con tutte le seghe mentali su amore ecc ecc e poi gestire i sentimenti che quasi sicuramente nascono e che diventano un di più gestibile perchè la base è già solida.


----------



## Lostris (20 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento della situazione per i più stoici: abbiamo  deciso di evitare i sentimentalismi, calando altresì messaggi, chiamate e quant'altro facesse sembrare la nostra relazione come quella di una coppia normale. Non vogliamo soffrire. rimane solo il sesso, ma onestamente non so quanto mi possa interessare una situazione del genere. Non sono molto bravo a soffocare i sentimenti. Vedremo.


Non so se il punto sia soffocare i sentimenti.... 

credo che tu ti nutra e sia interessato più al contorno che al sesso in sè.
E ci può stare.

Solo che è un pò più complicato.. ecco.

Se è così, tolti i messaggi e i sospiri - l'alimentazione - perderai presto interesse e bye bye al misticismo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè se non mandi messaggi i sentimenti spariscono?
> Hai fatto secondo me il procedimento inverso a quello che avebbe dovuto essere secondo me
> Gestire una storia nata sulla passione senza partire con tutte le seghe mentali su amore ecc ecc e poi gestire i sentimenti che quasi sicuramente nascono e che diventano un di più gestibile perchè la base è già solida.





Lostris ha detto:


> Non so se il punto sia soffocare i sentimenti....
> 
> credo che tu ti nutra e sia interessato più al contorno che al sesso in sè.
> E ci può stare.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Kid (20 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so se il punto sia soffocare i sentimenti....
> 
> credo che tu ti nutra e sia interessato più al contorno che al sesso in sè.
> E ci può stare.
> ...


Lo credo anch'io.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè se non mandi messaggi i sentimenti spariscono?
> Hai fatto secondo me il procedimento inverso a quello che avebbe dovuto essere secondo me
> Gestire una storia nata sulla passione senza partire con tutte le seghe mentali su amore ecc ecc e poi gestire i sentimenti che quasi sicuramente nascono e che diventano un di più gestibile perchè la base è già solida.


Credo sia più una questione di tempo che di sentimenti.
Se mi scrivi 100 volte al giorno mi porti a pensarti, se in quel momento ho un problema e stiamo lì a far ping pong è ovvio che te lo scrivo, se per te è brutta giornata me lo dirai. A lungo andare... altrimenti nei messaggi che contenuti ci metti? Mica siamo statuite pronte a fingere l'ammore da mattino a sera.
Se sei presente anche via messaggio ogni giorno da mattino a sera, o anche solo in pausa pranzo o altre modalità a seconda delle possibilità delle persone, si crea un rituale.
Ricordate la famose volpe del Piccolo Principe? Crei un legame.

I sentimenti non sempre nascono. Nascono se si seguono anche dei rituali.


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2019)

E' quasi peggio farlo facendo finta di non avere sentimenti. 

Ed è paradossale il fatto che sia andato a cercare fuori dalla coppia una soluzione alla mia carenza affettiva, per poi ritrovarmi in un'altra situazione dove mi si impone di restare sotto sequestro emozionale.

Illuso io, non so cosa mi aspettassi in fondo, non poteva che finire così... ma la sensazione di sentirmi contento a metà, è diventata ormai una costante della mia vita.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E' quasi peggio farlo facendo finta di non avere sentimenti.
> 
> Ed è paradossale il fatto che sia andato a cercare fuori dalla coppia una soluzione alla mia carenza affettiva, per poi ritrovarmi in un'altra situazione dove mi si impone di restare sotto sequestro emozionale.
> 
> Illuso io, non so cosa mi aspettassi in fondo, non poteva che finire così... ma la sensazione di sentirmi contento a metà, è diventata ormai una costante della mia vita.


cosa intendi per "sotto sequestro emozionale"?


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> cosa intendi per "sotto sequestro emozionale"?


Mia moglie non la amo e non mi sento amato. Con l'altra non posso innamorarmi. Le mie scelte, o meglio, la mia inutile testa di minchia, mi ha messo in una situazione dove i sentimenti mi vengono negati.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie non la amo e non mi sento amato. Con l'altra non posso innamorarmi. Le mie scelte, o meglio, la mia inutile testa di minchia, mi ha messo in una situazione dove i sentimenti mi vengono negati.


Ma puoi innamorarti, nessuno lo vieta, basta che la conseguenza dell'innamoramento non sia rincoglionirsi e perder i punti fermi e importanti


----------



## robson (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie non la amo e non mi sento amato. Con l'altra non posso innamorarmi. Le mie scelte, o meglio, la mia inutile testa di minchia, mi ha messo in una situazione dove i sentimenti mi vengono negati.


vedo la tua situazione  molto molto simile alla mia.....ci siamo creati una prigione da  cui ci è quasi impossibile  scappare? o si accetta  di vivere così o si fà saltare tutto?  io  sono sempre come in mezzo al mare  e non sò da che parte  remare x toccare  terra....come se remassi un attimo x una direzione  poi dopo cambio idea  e ritorno  indietro  cosi  facendo mi trovo sempre  in mezzo al punto di partenza. :incazzato:


----------



## robson (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie non la amo e non mi sento amato. Con l'altra non posso innamorarmi. Le mie scelte, o meglio, la mia inutile testa di minchia, mi ha messo in una situazione dove i sentimenti mi vengono negati.


se ti chiedessero adesso cosa ti piacerebbe fare  di + al mondo?  io quando me lo hanno chiesto  non ho saputo rispondere   ...come se non avessi desideri!!!  cosa vuol dire tutto questo?


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2019)

robson ha detto:


> se ti chiedessero adesso cosa ti piacerebbe fare  di + al mondo?  io quando me lo hanno chiesto  non ho saputo rispondere   ...come se non avessi desideri!!!  cosa vuol dire tutto questo?


Che siamo masochisti?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie non la amo e non mi sento amato. Con l'altra non posso innamorarmi. Le mie scelte, o meglio, la mia inutile testa di minchia, mi ha messo in una situazione dove i sentimenti mi vengono negati.


Quali sono i sentimenti che vorresti esprimere è in quale modo e quali gesti e parole vorresti vedere espressi i sentimenti verso di te?


----------



## robson (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono i sentimenti che vorresti esprimere è in quale modo e quali gesti e parole vorresti vedere espressi i sentimenti verso di te?


forse non mi(ti) interessa il modo ma chi voglio che me(te) li faccia? a me ormai che mi dica  che mi ama è + che altra  un tranquillizzarmi (tu sei contenta   io cosi posso andare  con chi voglio)


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono i sentimenti che vorresti esprimere è in quale modo e quali gesti e parole vorresti vedere espressi i sentimenti verso di te?


Basterebbe uno (UNO!!!!) stracavolo di bacio almeno quando si fa sesso. Oppure un (UNO!!!) ti amo detto almeno una volta all'anno. Vorrei avere un rapporto normale, non serve una storia da film.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Basterebbe uno (UNO!!!!) stracavolo di bacio almeno quando si fa sesso. Oppure un (UNO!!!) ti amo detto almeno una volta all'anno. Vorrei avere un rapporto normale, non serve una storia da film.


Santo cielo!

:abbraccio:


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie non la amo e non mi sento amato. Con l'altra non posso innamorarmi. Le mie scelte, o meglio, la mia inutile testa di minchia, mi ha messo in una situazione dove i sentimenti mi vengono negati.


Kid piantale di farti seghe mentali. 
Se allenti la pressione sulle aspettative vivrai tutto meglio e magari qualcosa cambierà, prima o poi, anche da parte di lei.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Basterebbe uno (UNO!!!!) stracavolo di bacio almeno quando si fa sesso. Oppure un (UNO!!!) ti amo detto almeno una volta all'anno. Vorrei avere un rapporto normale, non serve una storia da film.


Ma tu la baci? Le dici ti amo?
Perché sei tu ad aver bisogno di conferme?


----------



## ologramma (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Santo cielo!
> 
> :abbraccio:


 a me cosa dai?
Sapendo  cosa ho


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Basterebbe uno (UNO!!!!) stracavolo di bacio almeno quando si fa sesso. Oppure un (UNO!!!) ti amo detto almeno una volta all'anno. Vorrei avere un rapporto normale, non serve una storia da film.


Cioè non vi baciate quando fate sesso?


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu la baci? Le dici ti amo?
> Perché sei tu ad aver bisogno di conferme?





Lostris ha detto:


> Cioè non vi baciate quando fate sesso?


Dirle ti amo l'ho fatto per molto tempo, poi onestamente vedendo che la cosa non era contraccambiata, ho smesso. 

Fosse per lei non ci baceremmo mai. Sono io che la bacio quando facciamo sesso, perchè senza per me è una cosa scialba. Pure nei porno si baciano, noi no. Così come ho smesso di farle sesso orale, visto che non era più nelle sue corde. Mi sono fatto mille menate: ho pensato che mi puzzerà l'alito e anche il pisello, ma vedo che altre persone non hanno problemi con me. Ho smesso di pormi domande col tempo...

Ogni tanto glie la butto lì, dicendole che non mi arrabbio se vuole baciarmi. Lo fa una volta e dopo addio.


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dirle ti amo l'ho fatto per molto tempo, poi onestamente vedendo che la cosa non era contraccambiata, ho smesso.
> 
> Fosse per lei non ci baceremmo mai. Sono io che la bacio quando facciamo sesso, perchè senza per me è una cosa scialba. Pure nei porno si baciano, noi no. Così come ho smesso di farle sesso orale, visto che non era più nelle sue corde. Mi sono fatto mille menate: ho pensato che mi puzzerà l'alito e anche il pisello, ma vedo che altre persone non hanno problemi con me. Ho smesso di pormi domande col tempo...
> 
> Ogni tanto glie la butto lì, dicendole che non mi arrabbio se vuole baciarmi. Lo fa una volta e dopo addio.


Ma è sempre stata tiepida nei baci o è cambiata?

E' una cosa talmente fuori dalle mie corde che la trovo stranissima. 
Cioè capisco l'assenza di baci quando non c'è più attrazione, ma voi fate sesso... quindi in teoria... a meno che non lo faccia per darti il contentino.

Mah.


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è sempre stata tiepida nei baci o è cambiata?
> 
> E' una cosa talmente fuori dalle mie corde che la trovo stranissima.
> Cioè capisco l'assenza di baci quando non c'è più attrazione, ma voi fate sesso... quindi in teoria... a meno che non lo faccia per darti il contentino.
> ...


Non è mai stata molto passionale, ma ci baciavamo, si.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è sempre stata tiepida nei baci o è cambiata?
> 
> E' una cosa talmente fuori dalle mie corde che la trovo stranissima.
> Cioè capisco l'assenza di baci quando non c'è più attrazione, ma voi fate sesso... quindi in teoria... a meno che non lo faccia per darti il contentino.
> ...


Invece in un articolo ho letto proprio questo. E' molto più difficile baciare che fare sesso con una persona. Per entrambe i sessi. 
In un rapporto finito saltano i baci e le carezze prima di tutto il resto.


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è mai stata molto passionale, ma ci baciavamo, si.


Beh...

non è che vedo diversificate prospettive nella tua vita se non valutare brividi e sconvolgimenti sensoriali momentanei e brevi dati da conoscenze extra.

Se ti accetti puoi anche divertirti...


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Invece in un articolo ho letto proprio questo. E' molto più difficile baciare che fare sesso con una persona. Per entrambe i sessi.
> In un rapporto finito saltano i baci e le carezze prima di tutto il resto.


Sono d'accordissimo.

Per questo ho detto che magari gli dava il contentino... non mi tornava però, perchè mi sembrava che comunque il sesso fosse abbastanza passionale tra loro.. e la passione nel "sesso per dovere" c'entra poco...


----------



## Kid (21 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh...
> 
> non è che vedo diversificate prospettive nella tua vita se non valutare brividi e sconvolgimenti sensoriali momentanei e brevi dati da conoscenze extra.
> 
> Se ti accetti puoi anche divertirti...


Non mi diverto a tradire, preferirei avere una donna che mi appaga sentimentalmente e sessualmente. Dubito che riuscirei a tradire se fossi davvero felice.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo.
> 
> Per questo ho detto che magari gli dava il contentino... non mi tornava però, perchè *mi sembrava che comunque il sesso fosse abbastanza passionale tra loro*.. e la passione nel "sesso per dovere" c'entra poco...


E da cosa ti sembrava?
Non credo siano cose che si possono capire in uno scritto, qui si parla intorno al sesso, delle sue sfumature ma molto poco per non dire niente del sesso. A meno che l'idea di un sex toys venga associata alla passione.

Qualche utente, non ricordo chi, tempo fa scrisse che la parola passione non rientrava nel progetto.


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi diverto a tradire, preferirei avere una donna che mi appaga sentimentalmente e sessualmente. Dubito che riuscirei a tradire se fossi davvero felice.


oh, ma questo vale quasi per tutti.

Infatti l'accettazione di cui parlavo riguarda la consapevolezza di fare sostanzialmente una carognata e conviverci. 

Il divertimento sta nell'appagamento altrove a livello sentimentale e poi (perchè questo è il tuo ordine di priorità) sessuale. Finchè dura... perchè sentimentalmente richiedi tanto - e la fase esplosiva può esserci solamente all'inizio.

E poi altro giro altra corsa.

Per come ti leggo (ma posso sbagliare), mantenendo granitica la tua posizione nella relazione ufficiale (per le ragioni che hai elencato in altri post), questa è l'unica prospettiva che ti consentirebbe rigurgiti di vita nel piattume emotivo che senti da uomo.

Non ho detto che è una soluzione... anzi, è un palliativo.


----------



## Lostris (21 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E da cosa ti sembrava?
> Non credo siano cose che si possono capire in uno scritto, qui si parla intorno al sesso, delle sue sfumature ma molto poco per non dire niente del sesso. A meno che l'idea di un sex toys venga associata alla passione.
> 
> Qualche utente, non ricordo chi, tempo fa scrisse che la parola passione non rientrava nel progetto.


mi sembrava da quello che aveva scritto lui...


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Invece in un articolo ho letto proprio questo. E' molto più difficile baciare che fare sesso con una persona. Per entrambe i sessi.
> In un rapporto finito saltano i baci e le carezze prima di tutto il resto.


Vero....È un poco come la prostituta che non bacia il cliente....


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Vero....È un poco come la prostituta che non bacia il cliente....


non la vedo molto comica


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Basterebbe uno (UNO!!!!) stracavolo di bacio almeno quando si fa sesso. Oppure un (UNO!!!) ti amo detto almeno una volta all'anno. Vorrei avere un rapporto normale, non serve una storia da film.


Ma se parli di tua moglie non capisco: non hai detto che non la ami? Se parli dell'amante è pure peggio!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> a me cosa dai?
> Sapendo  cosa ho


Non hai sesso, ma hai le lasagne.


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai sesso, ma hai le lasagne.


Se son fatte come si deve ,meglio le seconde!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Se son fatte come si deve ,meglio le seconde!


Io ho una corrispondenza privata con Ologramma, molto hot: mi descrive dei menu...
:carneval:


----------



## stany (21 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho una corrispondenza privata con Ologramma, molto hot: mi descrive dei menu...
> :carneval:


La moglie l'ha preso per la gola; la mia manco quello!


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è mai stata molto passionale, ma ci baciavamo, si.


Le hai chiesto perché invece di intuirne vagamente le ragioni ? Ne avete parlato ?
Perché non si parla mai ?
Sapessi quanti malintesi si eviterebbero ...


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai sesso, ma hai le lasagne.





stany ha detto:


> Se son fatte come si deve ,meglio le seconde!


mi dichiaro colpevole , sono un ingrato e non capisco cosa ho in casa non mi sono ricordato del detto ;meglio poco che niente:up:


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi dichiaro colpevole , sono un ingrato e non capisco cosa ho in casa non mi sono ricordato del detto ;meglio poco che niente:up:


Piuttosto che niente, è meglio piuttosto. :rotfl:

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Invece in un articolo ho letto proprio questo. E' molto più difficile baciare che fare sesso con una persona. Per entrambe i sessi.
> In un rapporto finito saltano i baci e le carezze prima di tutto il resto.


Vabbé ma é ovvio.
Che poi la cosa divertente da leggere è noi facevamo sesso. Sì ma facevate cosa? Non è che se lo metti dentro qualcuna che si sta chiedendo quando fissare la prossima visita dal parrucchiere stai facendo sesso. I baci si scambiano, ci devi stare con la testa. A farselo buttar dentro sono capaci tutte.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Le hai chiesto perché invece di intuirne vagamente le ragioni ? Ne avete parlato ?
> *Perché non si parla mai ?
> Sapessi quanti malintesi si eviterebbero* ...


:up:


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi dichiaro colpevole , sono un ingrato e non capisco cosa ho in casa non mi sono ricordato del detto ;*meglio poco che niente*:up:


:up:


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbé ma é ovvio.
> Che poi la cosa divertente da leggere è noi facevamo sesso. Sì ma facevate cosa? Non è che se lo metti dentro qualcuna che si sta chiedendo quando fissare la prossima visita dal parrucchiere stai facendo sesso. I baci si scambiano, ci devi stare con la testa. *A farselo buttar dentro sono capaci tutte.
> *
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


:up:


----------



## Kid (22 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma se parli di tua moglie non capisco: non hai detto che non la ami? Se parli dell'amante è pure peggio!


Una delle ragioni per cui non la amo più è proprio questa: non mi fa sentire amato.


----------



## Kid (22 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Le hai chiesto perché invece di intuirne vagamente le ragioni ? Ne avete parlato ?
> Perché non si parla mai ?
> Sapessi quanti malintesi si eviterebbero ...


Il vecchio problema del matrimonio: la mancanza di dialogo.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Una delle ragioni per cui non la amo più è proprio questa: non mi fa sentire amato.


Cioè, non ti ama e fate sesso? Mi pare voglia salvare capra (tu) e cavoli (progetto). Se all'inizio i baci c'erano e si son persi per strada forse dipende anche da te... Lei magari sente che col tempo anche tu ti sei distaccato; prova ad essere più empatico. Anche il fatto che lei "senta" questa tua insoddisfazione e che ricerchi (e trovi) altro all'esterno può creare una barriera; però si rende disponibile nel sesso. Io credo che se approfondite vedrete che magari scoprirete che forse sei tu che non ti senti amato perché non la ami! Mia moglie è sempre incazzata nera (e lo rilevò anche la psicologa)  , lei , non io capito? Dopo la scoperta del tradimento (la sgamai quasi subito) coerentemente non riusciva a fare sesso con me , mentre nel durante (il tradimento, di due mesi max) "incoerentemente" si concedeva (per non destare sospetti !?). Questo per dire che i meandri della mente e le sottigliezze dell'ipocrisia umana sono indecifrabili.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il vecchio problema del matrimonio: la mancanza di dialogo.


Però parlare di baci è la base.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Cioè, non ti ama e fate sesso? Mi pare voglia salvare capra (tu) e cavoli (progetto). Se all'inizio i baci c'erano e si son persi per strada forse dipende anche da te... Lei magari sente che col tempo anche tu ti sei distaccato; prova ad essere più empatico. Anche il fatto che lei "senta" questa tua insoddisfazione e che ricerchi (e trovi) altro all'esterno può creare una barriera; però si rende disponibile nel sesso. Io credo che se approfondite vedrete che magari scoprirete che forse sei tu che non ti senti amato perché non la ami! Mia moglie è sempre incazzata nera (e lo rilevò anche la psicologa)  , lei , non io capito? Dopo la scoperta del tradimento (la sgamai quasi subito) coerentemente non riusciva a fare sesso con me , mentre nel durante (il tradimento, di due mesi max) "incoerentemente" si concedeva (per non destare sospetti !?). Questo per dire che i meandri della mente e le sottigliezze dell'ipocrisia umana sono indecifrabili.


Probabilmente confondi cause ed effetti.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente confondi cause ed effetti.


Esatto! Il problema è proprio quello. Nel mio caso ma in tutti...Al di là che si dovrebbe "sentire"se siamo amati o no, come dice kid, bisogna anche capire se la proiezione sull'altra persona è condizionata da un frainteso senso di amore che abbiamo nei suoi confronti.
Comunque se la passione scema e non si resuscita allora si può fare il funerale; ma anche fare sesso con Ken o Barbie non migliora la situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Esatto! Il problema è proprio quello. Nel mio caso ma in tutti...Al di là che si dovrebbe "sentire"se siamo amati o no, come dice kid, bisogna anche capire se la proiezione sull'altra persona è condizionata da un frainteso senso di amore che abbiamo nei suoi confronti.
> Comunque se la passione scema e non si resuscita allora si può fare il funerale; ma anche fare sesso con Ken o Barbie non migliora la situazione.


Io, quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita, l’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni, ma ci ho riflettuto anni. Non ho liquidato tutto con “è uno stronzo”.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il vecchio problema del matrimonio: la mancanza di dialogo.


A parte che a me sembra tu voglia trovare delle giustificazioni e rispecchi in tua moglie il tuo disamore (ok, vi siete disamorati in due, ma tu lo sei altrettanto quanto lei), "la mancanza di dialogo" è tipica delle coppie che non hanno più grande interesse per l'altro.
Si dialoga anche a letto, senza bisogno di parole, o col corpo.
Basta quello.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però parlare di baci è la base.


Parlare, parlare, parlare... 
Non serve.


Si bacia.

Il linguaggio del corpo è essenziale.
Basta quello per comunicare. Cercate di ascoltarlo.

Oh facendo sesso le bocche si incontrano. Si capisce se la persona c'è o è altrove.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io, quando ho scoperto di essere stata tradita, l’ho buttato fuori in tre giorni, ma ci ho riflettuto anni. Non ho liquidato tutto con “è uno stronzo”.


Perché lo amavi; fai parte di quella percentuale che stacca la spina pur amando. Che è meglio di rimestare la minestra, come è successo con la prima ed anche ora
.....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parlare, parlare, parlare...
> Non serve.
> 
> 
> ...


Se non ricevo baci chiedo perché.
C’era un parente che aveva un fiato mefitico. Incredibilmente la moglie lo baciava. Ma la avrei capita se non l’avesse fatto. Non avrei capito che lei non glielo avesse detto o lui chiesto cosa c’era che non andava.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Perché lo amavi; fai parte di quella percentuale che stacca la spina pur amando. Che è meglio di rimestare la minestra, come è successo con la prima ed anche ora
> .....


Principalmente volevo capire la duplicità.


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ricevo baci chiedo perché.
> C’era un parente che aveva un fiato mefitico. Incredibilmente la moglie lo baciava. Ma la avrei capita se non l’avesse fatto. Non avrei capito che lei non glielo avesse detto o lui chiesto cosa c’era che non andava.


Quella è una cosa che si deve dire!
E di solito lo si fa... se c'è un rapporto.


----------



## Kid (22 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Cioè, non ti ama e fate sesso? Mi pare voglia salvare capra (tu) e cavoli (progetto). Se all'inizio i baci c'erano e si son persi per strada forse dipende anche da te... Lei magari sente che col tempo anche tu ti sei distaccato; prova ad essere più empatico. Anche il fatto che lei "senta" questa tua insoddisfazione e che ricerchi (e trovi) altro all'esterno può creare una barriera; però si rende disponibile nel sesso. Io credo che se approfondite vedrete che magari scoprirete che forse sei tu che non ti senti amato perché non la ami! Mia moglie è sempre incazzata nera (e lo rilevò anche la psicologa)  , lei , non io capito? Dopo la scoperta del tradimento (la sgamai quasi subito) coerentemente non riusciva a fare sesso con me , mentre nel durante (il tradimento, di due mesi max) "incoerentemente" si concedeva (per non destare sospetti !?). Questo per dire che i meandri della mente e le sottigliezze dell'ipocrisia umana sono indecifrabili.


Interessante disanima, ci avevo pensato anch'io al fatto che potesse essere colpa mia. C'è un però: chi prova a baciare sono io, lei praticamente mai. Non per tirarmene fuori, ma almeno io ci provo.


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Interessante disanima, ci avevo pensato anch'io al fatto che potesse essere colpa mia. C'è un però: chi prova a baciare sono io, lei praticamente mai. Non per tirarmene fuori, ma almeno io ci provo.


Provaci,provaci sempre, non demordere.


----------



## robson (22 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il vecchio problema del matrimonio: la mancanza di dialogo.


tantissime coppie  si sfasciano perchè dall'inizio non si parlano abbastanza  x paura di perdere l'ideale che si è fatto dell'altro. poi immancabilmente  si scoppia


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Interessante disanima, ci avevo pensato anch'io al fatto che potesse essere colpa mia. C'è un però: chi prova a baciare sono io, lei praticamente mai. Non per tirarmene fuori, ma almeno io ci provo.



Kid, siete diversi!
I modi di trasmettere il sentimento all'altro/a e di far capire che c'è il sentimento sono pressoché infiniti, tu manifesti con i baci perché sei un passionale mentre lei in altro modo.
Pensa a quali sono questi altri modi...  
Se esistono, ma questo lo puoi sapere tu.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Marzo 2019)

robson ha detto:


> tantissime coppie  si sfasciano perchè dall'inizio non si parlano abbastanza  x paura di perdere l'ideale che si è fatto dell'altro. poi immancabilmente  si scoppia


A volte banalmente non sono capaci di comunicare ..o si aspettano che l’altro debba per forza capire grazie a improbabili doti telepatiche .. a volte per paura di offendere , a volte per non sentirsi  più deboli


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, siete diversi!
> I modi di trasmettere il sentimento all'altro/a e di far capire che c'è il sentimento sono pressoché infiniti, tu manifesti con i baci perché sei un passionale mentre lei in altro modo.
> Pensa a quali sono questi altri modi...
> Se esistono, ma questo lo puoi sapere tu.


Adesso non esageriamo.


----------



## Vera (22 Marzo 2019)

Fare sesso senza baci assolutamente no. Un uomo mi deve baciare altrimenti il pisello se lo può anche ciucciare da solo


----------



## danny (22 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Interessante disanima, ci avevo pensato anch'io al fatto che potesse essere colpa mia. C'è un però: chi prova a baciare sono io, lei praticamente mai. Non per tirarmene fuori, ma almeno io ci provo.


E il tuo mostrare amore sta solo nel fatto di baciarla senza che lei ne abbia voglia?
Guarda che il problema non è nel bacio, ma a monte. 
Siete distanti e lo si percepisce da come tu parli di lei.


----------



## robson (22 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, siete diversi!
> I modi di trasmettere il sentimento all'altro/a e di far capire che c'è il sentimento sono pressoché infiniti, tu manifesti con i baci perché sei un passionale mentre lei in altro modo.
> Pensa a quali sono questi altri modi...
> Se esistono, ma questo lo puoi sapere tu.


che altri modi?  magari è anaffetttiva  come mia  moglie


----------



## stany (22 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E il tuo mostrare amore sta solo nel fatto di baciarla senza che lei ne abbia voglia?
> Guarda che il problema non è nel bacio, ma a monte.
> Siete distanti e lo si percepisce da come tu parli di lei.


Non lo fo per piacer mio, ma per far piacere a Dio. ...


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E il tuo mostrare amore sta solo nel fatto di baciarla senza che lei ne abbia voglia?
> Guarda che il problema non è nel bacio, ma a monte.
> Siete distanti e lo si percepisce da come tu parli di lei.


Potrebbe essere un inizio, no? Credo che se ricominciassimo a darci più attenzioni da questo punto di vista, potrebbe aprire altri spiragli. Un bacetto la mattina, una palpatina la sera... da cosa nasce cosa, no? Poi chiaro, ormai siamo così lontani che pretendere poderosi  slanci sarebbe fuori luogo. Ma se almeno ci avvicinassimo un pò a livello passionale, credo che il resto verrebbe da sè. 

Per dirti: ieri sera rincoglioniti davanti alla tv, lei che gioca sullo smartphone... prendo il cell e le scrivo: che ne dici se ce ne andiamo di là? Lei mi dice ok tra poco, quando i bimbi dormono. Aspetto... aspetto... a mezzanotte guarda l'orologio e mi dice "ma dai è già così tardi?". 

Buona notte. :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un inizio, no? Credo che se ricominciassimo a darci più attenzioni da questo punto di vista, potrebbe aprire altri spiragli. Un bacetto la mattina, una palpatina la sera... da cosa nasce cosa, no? Poi chiaro, ormai siamo così lontani che pretendere poderosi  slanci sarebbe fuori luogo. Ma se almeno ci avvicinassimo un pò a livello passionale, credo che il resto verrebbe da sè.
> 
> Per dirti: ieri sera rincoglioniti davanti alla tv, lei che gioca sullo smartphone... prendo il cell e le scrivo: che ne dici se ce ne andiamo di là? Lei mi dice ok tra poco, quando i bimbi dormono. Aspetto... aspetto... a mezzanotte guarda l'orologio e mi dice "ma dai è già così tardi?".
> 
> Buona notte. :unhappy:


Non ho capito.
I bambini o dormono o non dormono.


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> I bambini o dormono o non dormono.


A mezzanotte dormono anche molti adulti. Ma lei ha alzato gli occhi a mezzanotte, quando la mia domanda era giunta alle 10.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> A mezzanotte dormono anche molti adulti. Ma lei ha alzato gli occhi a mezzanotte, quando la mia domanda era giunta alle 10.


Vabbè, ma non era in un’altra casa. Quando i figli dormivano avresti potuto dire, fare, baciare, lettera eviterei e soprattutto il testamento.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> A mezzanotte dormono anche molti adulti. Ma lei ha alzato gli occhi a mezzanotte, quando la mia domanda era giunta alle 10.


Che tristezza


----------



## Diletta (26 Marzo 2019)

robson ha detto:


> che altri modi?  magari è anaffetttiva  come mia  moglie


Ma quanti ce ne possono essere...da preparargli il suo piatto preferito ad accoglierlo al rientro con un sorriso a 40 denti, proporre un film al cinema sapendo che piacerà senz'altro ad entrambi, proporre quel ristorantino di cui ti hanno parlato così bene e fare in modo di andarci da soli, etc. etc. etc.
Il sentimento per quella persona lo si può dimostrare in tantissimi modi anche se non si è passionali di natura, vale a dire poco inclini alla fisicità.
Il problema sorge quando uno dei due, invece, ci è portato e ne ha bisogno, in questo caso non vedo quale sforzo immane sia metterci anche un po' di slancio. Un abbraccio ogni tanto e qualche bacio possono davvero fare la differenza e non ci credo che non si riesca a fare questi gesti.
E qui si arriva al concetto che si può anche imparare ad amare, se lo si vuole.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma quanti ce ne possono essere...da preparargli il suo piatto preferito ad accoglierlo al rientro con un sorriso a 40 denti, proporre un film al cinema sapendo che piacerà senz'altro ad entrambi, proporre quel ristorantino di cui ti hanno parlato così bene e fare in modo di andarci da soli, etc. etc. etc.
> Il sentimento per quella persona lo si può dimostrare in tantissimi modi anche se non si è passionali di natura, vale a dire poco inclini alla fisicità.
> Il problema sorge quando uno dei due, invece, ci è portato e ne ha bisogno, in questo caso non vedo quale sforzo immane sia metterci anche un po' di slancio. Un abbraccio ogni tanto e qualche bacio possono davvero fare la differenza e non ci credo che non si riesca a fare questi gesti.
> E qui si arriva al concetto che si può anche imparare ad amare, se lo si vuole.


Verissimo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma quanti ce ne possono essere...da preparargli il suo piatto preferito ad accoglierlo al rientro con un sorriso a 40 denti, proporre un film al cinema sapendo che piacerà senz'altro ad entrambi, proporre quel ristorantino di cui ti hanno parlato così bene e fare in modo di andarci da soli, etc. etc. etc.
> Il sentimento per quella persona lo si può dimostrare in tantissimi modi anche se non si è passionali di natura, vale a dire poco inclini alla fisicità.
> Il problema sorge quando uno dei due, invece, ci è portato e ne ha bisogno, in questo caso non vedo quale sforzo immane sia metterci anche un po' di slancio. Un abbraccio ogni tanto e qualche bacio possono davvero fare la differenza e non ci credo che non si riesca a fare questi gesti.
> E qui si arriva al concetto che si può anche imparare ad amare, se lo si vuole.


Vero.
Però bisogna essere adulti che si comportano come tali non solo a letto.


----------



## patroclo (26 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un inizio, no? Credo che se ricominciassimo a darci più attenzioni da questo punto di vista, potrebbe aprire altri spiragli. Un bacetto la mattina, una palpatina la sera... da cosa nasce cosa, no? Poi chiaro, ormai siamo così lontani che pretendere poderosi  slanci sarebbe fuori luogo. Ma se almeno ci avvicinassimo un pò a livello passionale, credo che il resto verrebbe da sè.
> 
> Per dirti: ieri sera rincoglioniti davanti alla tv, lei che gioca sullo smartphone... prendo il cell e le scrivo: che ne dici se ce ne andiamo di là? Lei mi dice ok tra poco, quando i bimbi dormono. Aspetto... aspetto... a mezzanotte guarda l'orologio e mi dice "ma dai è già così tardi?".
> 
> Buona notte. :unhappy:


più o meno hai sposato la gemella della mia ex:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> più o meno hai sposato la gemella della mia ex:unhappy:


Ad essere sincero non posso nemmeno lamentarmi della frequenza dei nostri rapporti... il problema è la modalità.


----------



## patroclo (26 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ad essere sincero non posso nemmeno lamentarmi della frequenza dei nostri rapporti... il problema è la modalità.



ma a senso continuare con questa modalità?  intendo continuare ad avere rapporti fisici
Alla fine li trovavo umilianti e frustranti per entrambi, ammetto di averci messo un po' a capirlo perchè speravavo sempre in un cambiamento che puntualmente non arrivava mai


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> A mezzanotte dormono anche molti adulti. Ma lei ha alzato gli occhi a mezzanotte, quando la mia domanda era giunta alle 10.


Film che a casa mia ho visto e rivisto per troppo tempo ormai.

'Promesse' disattese, 'più tardi dai' e quel 'più tardi dai' che diventava 'sono stanca adesso'.

Non lo chiedo neanche più ma mi sento meglio adesso, non so spiegare nè come, nè perchè.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma quanti ce ne possono essere...da preparargli il suo piatto preferito ad accoglierlo al rientro con un sorriso a 40 denti, proporre un film al cinema sapendo che piacerà senz'altro ad entrambi, proporre quel ristorantino di cui ti hanno parlato così bene e fare in modo di andarci da soli, etc. etc. etc.
> Il sentimento per quella persona lo si può dimostrare in tantissimi modi anche se non si è passionali di natura, vale a dire poco inclini alla fisicità.
> Il problema sorge quando uno dei due, invece, ci è portato e ne ha bisogno, in questo caso non vedo quale sforzo immane sia metterci anche un po' di slancio. Un abbraccio ogni tanto e qualche bacio possono davvero fare la differenza e non ci credo che non si riesca a fare questi gesti.
> E qui si arriva al concetto che si può anche imparare ad amare, se lo si vuole.


Un ricordo di una decina d'anni fa, cliente-amico di un avvocato ora sessantacinquenne, borghesia medio alta di campagna (del sud).
Parlava della moglie di suo fratello, indeciso da anni se lasciarla o meno (non so poi come sia andata) e - al fratello lacerato dal dubbio - aveva chiesto : 
" è brava in cucina ?"
Risposta :"no, non si applica neanche"
"è brava a letto ?"
Risposta :"macchè, scopa ormai una volta ogni tanto e giusto per tenermi contento"
"è ricca ?" (sapeva che non lo era)
Risposta : "che domande Giovà, quello ricco sono io."
"E allora....."


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Film che a casa mia ho visto e rivisto per troppo tempo ormai.
> 
> 'Promesse' disattese, 'più tardi dai' e quel 'più tardi dai' che diventava 'sono stanca adesso'.
> 
> Non lo chiedo neanche più ma mi sento meglio adesso, non so spiegare nè come, nè perchè.


Questo vissuto di rifiuto pensi che adesso potrebbe condizionare il tuo rapporto con un’altra?


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

robson ha detto:


> che altri modi?  magari è anaffetttiva  come mia  moglie


Interessante.... spiega come e' tua moglie. Cosi' la confronto con la mia che e' discretamente anaffettiva


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma quanti ce ne possono essere...da preparargli il suo piatto preferito ad accoglierlo al rientro con un sorriso a 40 denti, proporre un film al cinema sapendo che piacerà senz'altro ad entrambi, proporre quel ristorantino di cui ti hanno parlato così bene e fare in modo di andarci da soli, etc. etc. etc.
> Il sentimento per quella persona lo si può dimostrare in tantissimi modi anche se non si è passionali di natura, vale a dire poco inclini alla fisicità.
> Il problema sorge quando uno dei due, invece, ci è portato e ne ha bisogno, in questo caso non vedo quale sforzo immane sia metterci anche un po' di slancio. Un abbraccio ogni tanto e qualche bacio possono davvero fare la differenza e non ci credo che non si riesca a fare questi gesti.
> E qui si arriva al concetto che si può anche imparare ad amare, se lo si vuole.


Mia moglie : 

il mio piatto preferito? Non sa nemmeno quale e'
Sorrisi a 40 denti?  3 volte in 20 anni
Proporre un film al cinema? Qualsiasi sia la mia proposta non va mai bene
Ristorantino? Se non le leggo nel pensiero l'esatto ristorante dove vuole andare (senza che lei me lo dica) parte la tragedia.
Una sorpresa sexy al ritorno dal lavoro? MAI UNA (ma MAI MAI MAI MAI MAI MAI UNA) in 20 anni . E la scusa quale e'? Non mi avvisi mai quando torni  a casa.......
MA VAFFANCULO VA


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> più o meno hai sposato la gemella della mia ex:unhappy:


La terza e' mia moglie.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Basterebbe uno (UNO!!!!) stracavolo di bacio almeno quando si fa sesso. Oppure un (UNO!!!) ti amo detto almeno una volta all'anno. Vorrei avere un rapporto normale, non serve una storia da film.


Piu' ti leggo e piu' mi convinco che abbiamo sposato la stessa donna


----------



## Kid (28 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Piu' ti leggo e piu' mi convinco che abbiamo sposato la stessa donna


A 41 anni però mi sono rotto le palle di sta cosa. Anche perchè mi pare logico non vi sia alcuna soluzione ad una situazione che si è ormai incancrenita.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo vissuto di rifiuto pensi che adesso potrebbe condizionare il tuo rapporto con un’altra?


Non me lo sono mai chiesto.
Certo il rifiuto aumenta esponenzialmente il DESIDERIO di un'altra.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non me lo sono mai chiesto.
> Certo il rifiuto aumenta esponenzialmente il DESIDERIO di un'altra.


Credo sia più che normale e allo stesso tempo frustrante 
Ti domandi perché non riesci ad ottenere lo stesso effetto con la persona che hai di fianco ...è triste


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Piu' ti leggo e piu' mi convinco che abbiamo sposato la stessa donna





Kid ha detto:


> A 41 anni però mi sono rotto le palle di sta cosa. Anche perchè mi pare logico non vi sia alcuna soluzione ad una situazione che si è ormai incancrenita.


Però una donna non funziona come un uomo.
Avete mai comunicato, anche a distanza, con la moglie come fareste con una amante?
Guardate cosa ha fatto vigor. E farlo scopertamente con la moglie?


----------



## Kid (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però una donna non funziona come un uomo.
> Avete mai comunicato, anche a distanza, con la moglie come fareste con una amante?
> Guardate cosa ha fatto vigor. E farlo scopertamente con la moglie?


Delucidami a riguardo.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Delucidami a riguardo.


L'ha corteggiata come fosse una sconosciuta ma cosciente di gusti e inclinazioni che già sapeva, facendola sentire desiderata.
In parole povere non è andato in cerca di altro per attizzare il fuoco ma è tornato alle basi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Delucidami a riguardo.


Usare le PAROLE per giorni e giorni.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però una donna non funziona come un uomo.
> *Avete mai comunicato, anche a distanza, con la moglie come fareste con una amante?
> *Guardate cosa ha fatto vigor. E farlo scopertamente con la moglie?



Sì.
Anni fa. 
Per gioco.


----------



## Kid (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Anni fa.
> Per gioco.


E....?


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E....?


Nulla. Dopo un po' il gioco finisce.


----------



## Kid (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nulla. Dopo un po' il gioco finisce.


Immaginavo. Un pò come quando si gioca al ladro che si intrufola in casa insomma... :rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nulla. Dopo un po' il gioco finisce.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo sia più che normale e allo stesso tempo frustrante
> Ti domandi perché non riesci ad ottenere lo stesso effetto con la persona che hai di fianco ...è triste


Stesso effetto cosa ?
Al momento non sortisco alcun effetto su nessuna.

Per il resto triste é triste ma boh, evidentemente il rapporto é talmente incancrenito per altri aspetti che la sua astenia sessuale nei miei confronti é solo una conseguenza...non la cerco più come prima e questo é già un risultato, se non altro la tensione verso di lei non viene più frustrata.
Mi é passata ogni voglia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Stesso effetto cosa ?
> Al momento non sortisco alcun effetto su nessuna.
> 
> Per il resto triste é triste ma boh, evidentemente il rapporto é talmente incancrenito per altri aspetti che la sua astenia sessuale nei miei confronti é solo una conseguenza...non la cerco più come prima e questo é già un risultato, se non altro la tensione verso di lei non viene più frustrata.
> Mi é passata ogni voglia.


È triste prendere atto che l'effetto Che sortisci su un altro non lo sortisci sulla persona che hai scelto per condividere il futuro


----------



## Lostris (28 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È triste prendere atto che l'effetto Che sortisci su un altro non lo sortisci sulla persona che hai scelto per condividere il futuro


Non credo sia possibile.

L’effetto della “novità”, banalizzo all’estremo, è unico, temporaneo e irripetibile con la stessa persona.
È chiaro che con una nuova conoscenza l’effetto è diverso.

Ció non significa che la conoscenza/intimità potenzialmente non abbia vantaggi.

Sempre banalmente, dipende da quello che si va cercando.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Immaginavo. Un pò come quando si gioca al ladro che si intrufola in casa insomma... :rotfl:


Il marito di una mia amica manda messaggi per sapere se deve comprare il pane.
Se scrivesse per sapere come sta e che la pensa sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito di una mia amica manda messaggi per sapere se deve comprare il pane.
> Se scrivesse per sapere come sta e che la pensa sarebbe meglio.


Diciamo anche che qualcuna potrebbe rispondere "come vuoi che stia... pensa a comprare il pane!!!".


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che qualcuna potrebbe rispondere "come vuoi che stia... pensa a comprare il pane!!!".


Dipende.
Dipende da come e cosa si comunica.


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mia moglie :
> 
> il mio piatto preferito? Non sa nemmeno quale e'
> Sorrisi a 40 denti?  3 volte in 20 anni
> ...


...mi hai lasciato senza parole.
Santo subito!


----------



## alberto15 (29 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mi hai lasciato senza parole.Santo subito!


Spero non sia sarcastica la tua affermazione


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo sia più che normale e allo stesso tempo frustrante
> Ti domandi perché non riesci ad ottenere lo stesso effetto con la persona che hai di fianco ...è triste


Personalmentye me lo sono domandato, conosco le risposte e guardo avanti (cioè, altrove).


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito di una mia amica manda messaggi per sapere se deve comprare il pane.
> Se scrivesse per sapere come sta e che la pensa sarebbe meglio.


Questi uomini, non ne azzeccano mai una...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questi uomini, non ne azzeccano mai una...


A me sembra una manifestazione del suo essere ossessivo. Non è gentile. 
Io credo che tutti, uomini e donne, si sentano sciocchi a dire gentilezze.
Io le dico anche alle colleghe antipatiche e agli sconosciuti incrociati per strada.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Personalmentye me lo sono domandato, conosco le risposte e guardo avanti (cioè, altrove).


Anche io conosco le risposte, guardo avanti ma ci sto ancora male nonostante ho smesso di desiderarlo da tempo


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra una manifestazione del suo essere ossessivo. Non è gentile.
> Io credo che tutti, uomini e donne, si sentano sciocchi a dire gentilezze.
> Io le dico anche alle colleghe antipatiche e agli sconosciuti incrociati per strada.


Brunetta ma se era una relazione di lunga data, c'è anche un percorso dietro che porta ad esprimersi solo per chiedere del pane. Una strada presa da entrambi, non solo da uno.
E andare avanti con il silenzio, è sempre una scelta. Si butta anche la spugna a terra a volte, e ci si fa andare bene le cose come sono (il messaggio del pane è pur sempre un pensiero, poi se viviamo attaccati come stai lo vedo, e vedo come sto io in funzione di te, ma non ne voglio parlare perchè dietro ci sarebbe troppo da ristrutturare).


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta ma se era una relazione di lunga data, c'è anche un percorso dietro che porta ad esprimersi solo per chiedere del pane. Una strada presa da entrambi, non solo da uno.
> E andare avanti con il silenzio, è sempre una scelta. Si butta anche la spugna a terra a volte, e ci si fa andare bene le cose come sono (il messaggio del pane è pur sempre un pensiero, poi se viviamo attaccati come stai lo vedo, e vedo come sto io in funzione di te, ma non ne voglio parlare perchè dietro ci sarebbe troppo da ristrutturare).


Sono proprio amici eh.
Stanno benissimo insieme. Hanno il loro equilibrio.
Però qualche cosa carina fa piacere a tutti.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono proprio amici eh.
> Stanno benissimo insieme. Hanno il loro equilibrio.
> Però qualche cosa carina fa piacere a tutti.


Non metto in dubbio possano essere amici e avere un equilibrio. Probabilmente è lo standard di moltissime coppie.
Spero siano anche amanti (tra loro intendo).
La cosa carina può dirla anche lei. Quindi più che dire che lui poteva scrivere altro, eventualmente sarebbe da dire a lei di iniziare a fare un passo, specie se ti relazioni con lei e non con lui.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non metto in dubbio possano essere amici e avere un equilibrio. Probabilmente è lo standard di moltissime coppie.
> Spero siano anche amanti (tra loro intendo).
> La cosa carina può dirla anche lei. Quindi più che dire che lui poteva scrivere altro, eventualmente sarebbe da dire a lei di iniziare a fare un passo, specie se ti relazioni con lei e non con lui.


Dopo averlo scritto mi sono accorta che era equivocabile. Sono amici miei da trent’anni e conosco la loro coppia. 
Ci ridono su queste cose.
Era un esempio per dire che ci si sente per cose pratiche, che magari sono metafora di altro, ma che le occasioni per *dirsi* che ci si vuole bene le abbiamo tutti.


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Spero non sia sarcastica la tua affermazione



No, per nulla.
Deve essere dura vivere con chi è sempre nervosa come se avesse sempre qualcosa che le rode, parlo al femminile perché si tratta di tua moglie e, a dire il vero, è un atteggiamento (o carattere?) che si riscontra più frequentemente nelle donne. Scusa, ma non ricordo la tua storia...ma ti ha anche tradito? E tu sei ancora con lei?


----------



## alberto15 (29 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per nulla.Deve essere dura vivere con chi è sempre nervosa come se avesse sempre qualcosa che le rode, parlo al femminile perché si tratta di tua moglie e, a dire il vero, è un atteggiamento (o carattere?) che si riscontra più frequentemente nelle donne. Scusa, ma non ricordo la tua storia...ma ti ha anche tradito? E tu sei ancora con lei?


Si mi ha tradito con un nostro cliente che le faceva il filo da 10 anni . L'ho scoperta perche' era diventata peggio del solito . Una volta scoperta ci siamo chiariti (la faccio breve) e l'ho perdonata. Per un po' e' stata tutta rose e fiori, a poco a poco e' tornata (quasi) come prima. Il tradimento a suo dire era per alcune mancanze che lei aveva e secondo lei non le davo.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che qualcuna potrebbe rispondere "come vuoi che stia... pensa a comprare il pane!!!".


----------



## Diletta (31 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si mi ha tradito con un nostro cliente che le faceva il filo da 10 anni . L'ho scoperta perche' era diventata peggio del solito . Una volta scoperta ci siamo chiariti (la faccio breve) e l'ho perdonata. Per un po' e' stata tutta rose e fiori, a poco a poco e' tornata (quasi) come prima. Il tradimento a suo dire era per alcune mancanze che lei aveva e secondo lei non le davo.


Le devi mettere in testa che tu sei sul mercato e anche molto ambito. Deve aver paura di perderti.
Anzi, mi spingo oltre: dovrebbe provare il famosissimo "pan per focaccia" o, se preferisci il "tutto quel che è fatto è reso".
Mi sembra troppo sicura mentre invece è lei che dovrebbe tenere la crestina abbassata da qui all'eternità, essendo lei in debito.
E chi è in debito deve avere un profilo basso volto al 'rimediare'.
Io la penso così.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le devi mettere in testa che tu sei sul mercato e anche molto ambito. Deve aver paura di perderti.Anzi, mi spingo oltre: dovrebbe provare il famosissimo "pan per focaccia" o, se preferisci il "tutto quel che è fatto è reso".Mi sembra troppo sicura mentre invece è lei che dovrebbe tenere la crestina abbassata da qui all'eternità, essendo lei in debito.E chi è in debito deve avere un profilo basso volto al 'rimediare'.Io la penso così.


ti ringrazio per la risposta al mio post e condivido quello che mi hai scritto, infatti in modo impercettibile ma chiaro ogni tanto assumo degli atteggiamenti che le fanno capire che effettivamente "sono sul mercato" ed in effetti in quei momenti quando capisce che non sono cosi' scontato si "risveglia" dal "torpore" e diventa possessiva ma in modo positivo. Ovviamente non parte mai il "rinfacciamento" altrimenti si spezza tutto in un secondo  ma un po' di "rivincite" me le voglio prendere anche io


----------



## patroclo (31 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per la risposta al mio post e condivido quello che mi hai scritto, infatti in modo impercettibile ma chiaro ogni tanto assumo degli atteggiamenti che le fanno capire che effettivamente "sono sul mercato" ed in effetti in quei momenti quando capisce che non sono cosi' scontato si "risveglia" dal "torpore" e diventa possessiva ma in modo positivo. Ovviamente non parte mai il "rinfacciamento" altrimenti si spezza tutto in un secondo  ma un po' di "rivincite" me le voglio prendere anche io


Sono sempre perplesso di queste tattiche. Ovviamente in un rapporto di coppia deve esistere una costante e "sana" tensione per non cadere nella noia e nello scontato. Quello che non mi convince è dover usare questi metodi e mi chiedo se un rapporto che necessità di queste velate minacce abbia senso


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Sono sempre perplesso di queste tattiche. Ovviamente in un rapporto di coppia deve esistere una costante e "sana" tensione per non cadere nella noia e nello scontato. Quello che non mi convince è dover usare questi metodi e mi chiedo se un rapporto che necessità di queste velate minacce abbia senso


Quoto
Che fatica


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Sono sempre perplesso di queste tattiche. Ovviamente in un rapporto di coppia deve esistere una costante e "sana" tensione per non cadere nella noia e nello scontato. Quello che non mi convince è dover usare questi metodi e mi chiedo se un rapporto che necessità di queste velate minacce abbia senso


Non credo che siano tattiche, ma reali momenti di distacco.


----------



## patroclo (31 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che siano tattiche, ma reali momenti di distacco.


 io parlavo in generale. Nel caso di alberto Tanto peggio, visto che stanno facendo un percorso di ricostruzione. una cosa del genere mi farebbe parecchio dubitare se ne vale la pena.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> io parlavo in generale. Nel caso di alberto Tanto peggio, visto che stanno facendo un percorso di ricostruzione. una cosa del genere mi farebbe parecchio dubitare se ne vale la pena.


Boh a quanto dice lui non è che lei sia proprio uno zuccherino. 
Ma tutto il loro rapporto è descritto in un modo strano. Non riesco a immaginare come potrei reagire.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le devi mettere in testa che tu sei sul mercato e anche molto ambito. Deve aver paura di perderti.
> Anzi, mi spingo oltre: dovrebbe provare il famosissimo "pan per focaccia" o, se preferisci il "tutto quel che è fatto è reso".
> Mi sembra troppo sicura mentre invece è lei che dovrebbe tenere la crestina abbassata da qui all'eternità, essendo lei in debito.
> E chi è in debito deve avere un profilo basso volto al 'rimediare'.
> Io la penso così.


Il carattere delle persone non lo cambi! Le teste dure lo sono a quindici come a sessant'anni.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che siano tattiche, ma reali momenti di distacco.


Così la pensavo anche io dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mio marito: era nello stesso tempo distacco necessario per superare il trauma e nello stesso momento involontariamente o meno, voglia di fargli capire che sono desiderata ( da altri). Ebbene, questo distacco mi è piaciuto talmente tanto da farmi l’amante.
E lui lo sa. Sa che è il seguito ad una sua deplorevole azione ( il tradimento) e sa che non può dire nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Così la pensavo anche io dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mio marito: era nello stesso tempo distacco necessario per superare il trauma e nello stesso momento involontariamente o meno, voglia di fargli capire che sono desiderata ( da altri). Ebbene, questo distacco mi è piaciuto talmente tanto da farmi l’amante.
> E lui lo sa. Sa che è il seguito ad una sua deplorevole azione ( il tradimento) e sa che non può dire nulla.


Succede.
Non è tattica, è vita.


----------



## mistral (3 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Così la pensavo anche io dopo la scoperta del tradimento di mio marito: era nello stesso tempo distacco necessario per superare il trauma e nello stesso momento involontariamente o meno, voglia di fargli capire che sono desiderata ( da altri). Ebbene, questo distacco mi è piaciuto talmente tanto da farmi l’amante.
> E lui lo sa. Sa che è il seguito ad una sua deplorevole azione ( il tradimento) e sa che non può dire nulla.


Esatto.
Lo scossone che l’altro ha dato,ha tolto la polvere ad entrambi .
Ho passato un lungo periodo molto,molto sensibile ai riscontri positivi che ottenevo ,mi sono calmata prima che la cosa mi piacesse troppo fino al punto di non ritorno .Ma il rischio ,in queste situazioni è grande ,piacere,piace a tutti.
La parte tosta è resistere quando si scopre di piacere a chi ci smuove qualcosa  e non sempre si ha voglia di resistere specie quando la ferita brucia ancora .
Ma sono conseguenze che chi tradisce sa benissimo di rischiare.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> La parte tosta è *resistere quando si scopre di piacere* a chi ci smuove qualcosa  e non sempre si ha voglia di resistere specie quando la ferita brucia ancora .


Mistral ma cosa intendi per resistere? Mi sembra che le occasioni sia per chi scrive qui come sposato sia per altri non siano poi così alla portata di tutti i giorni, proprio in termini di conoscenze. E dal momento che la vita di una persona in genere rimane quella di sempre non credo ci siano così tanti incontri con l'altro sesso diversi da prima. A meno che non sia tu ad alzare gli occhi e notare che il collega di lavoro che prima vedevi solo come un collega di lavoro ora lo vedi come un possibile amante (e preciso amante non partner).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mistral ma cosa intendi per resistere? Mi sembra che le occasioni sia per chi scrive qui come sposato sia per altri non siano poi così alla portata di tutti i giorni, proprio in termini di conoscenze. E dal momento che la vita di una persona in genere rimane quella di sempre non credo ci siano così tanti incontri con l'altro sesso diversi da prima. A meno che non sia tu ad alzare gli occhi e notare che il collega di lavoro che prima vedevi solo come un collega di lavoro ora lo vedi come un possibile amante (e preciso amante non partner).


Per provare attrazione le persone bisogna guardarle oltre che vederle.
Forse c’è chi che, quando è in coppia, non guarda.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Sono sempre perplesso di queste tattiche. Ovviamente in un rapporto di coppia deve esistere una costante e "sana" tensione per non cadere nella noia e nello scontato. Quello che non mi convince è dover usare questi metodi e mi chiedo se un rapporto che necessità di queste velate minacce abbia senso


Concordo. 

Non amo il sistema dei debiti e dei crediti. In particolare nelle relazioni dove si parla di amore. 

La cosa che meno mi convince è l'uso del potere non dichiarato. I giochi di forza nascosti nel velato. 

E non è il potere a non convincermi. Il potere appartiene alle relazioni e le relazioni appartengono al potere. 

E' il suo mascheramento nell'amore che mi sembra un imbroglio, innanzitutto per se stessi.

A questo punto, tanto vale giocare apertamente che magari ne trae giovamento anche il rapporto e la conoscenza reciproca. Quella sana tensione a cui fai riferimento. 

Che strano che è, che per non cadere nello scontato e nella banalità del quotidiano si debba ricorrere alla velata minaccia per avere risposta alla richiesta di riconoscimento del proprio valore. 

Su cosa si basa una relazione se non che sul riconoscimento del reciproco valore? 
Al netto del mercato. 

Far corrispondere il proprio valore al valore di mercato...mah. 

Sarà che sono una presuntuosa e mi considero fuori standard, quindi non è il mercato a riconoscermi il mio valore! 
Ci mancherebbe solo far dipendere dall'esterno il riconoscimento di me per riportarlo in relazione con l'altro di cui mi importa. 

Mi sembrerebbe di sminuirmi, di togliermi valore da sola. Dalla mia prospettiva è una forma dell'umiliazione profonda. Altro che pissing!!


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per provare attrazione le persone bisogna guardarle oltre che vederle.
> Forse c’è chi che, quando è in coppia, non guarda.


Vero. Ma da adulti la maggiorparte dei rapporti sono formali e commerciali. Formale tipo il genitore che incontri andando a prendere a scuola tuo figlio. Commerciale tutto ciò che crea contatto ma passa per un servizio o una vendita di un prodotto. Quindi a parte sguardi da pesce lesso alla Fantozzi mi chiedo su cosa sia basata la scoperta che genera un dover *resistere quando si scopre di piacere*. Al plurale.


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le devi mettere in testa che tu sei sul mercato e anche molto ambito. Deve aver paura di perderti.
> Anzi, mi spingo oltre: dovrebbe provare il famosissimo "pan per focaccia" o, se preferisci il "tutto quel che è fatto è reso".
> Mi sembra troppo sicura mentre invece è lei che dovrebbe tenere la crestina abbassata da qui all'eternità, essendo lei in debito.
> E *chi è in debito deve avere un profilo basso volto al 'rimediare'.*
> Io la penso così.


E poi una volta rimediato, pagato il debito,  il profilo può rialzarsi? 
(viene concordato il pagamento? o fine pena mai? tipo gli strozzini che dati i primi mila euro poi arrivano e ti dicono che hanno cambiato idea e che gli interessi sono cambiati e bisogna dare ancora tot mila euro? o anche tipo il sistema di schiavismo dedicato alle prostitute di strada che restano eternamente incastrare nelle variazioni del debito che è totalmente in mano al loro pappone?)

E in che termini può rialzarsi? 

Chi lo decide, facciamo che sono io la traditrice, quale è il mio profilo? (che in buona sostanza, chi decide chi devo essere io per andare bene a te tradito? tu tradito disponi della mia vita e del livello del mio profilo eternamente?) 

E l'autenticità dell'esporsi all'interno di una relazione in questo sistema, dove finisce?

E ' questo l'amore?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vero. Ma da adulti la maggiorparte dei rapporti sono formali e commerciali. Formale tipo il genitore che incontri andando a prendere a scuola tuo figlio. Commerciale tutto ciò che crea contatto ma passa per un servizio o una vendita di un prodotto. Quindi a parte sguardi da pesce lesso alla Fantozzi mi chiedo su cosa sia basata la scoperta che genera un dover *resistere quando si scopre di piacere*. Al plurale.


Non sono d'accordo sui tipi di incontri. Se ne possono fare in varie occasioni facendo sport o politica o dedicandosi ad altri interessi. Per me lo sguardo, che non è lo sguardo seduttivo spesso ridicolo, è ciò che cambia tutto.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sui tipi di incontri. Se ne possono fare in varie occasioni facendo sport o politica o dedicandosi ad altri interessi. Per me lo sguardo, che non è lo sguardo seduttivo spesso ridicolo, è ciò che cambia tutto.


Lo sguardo seduttivo ridicolo è quello estremizzato nella voce "Fantozzi".
Facendo sport, facendo un corso.. politica non l'ho capita. Tu come fai a distinguere uno sguardo di un certo tipo, come indichi, da uno sguardo (uno sguardo!!!) di cortesia?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lo sguardo seduttivo ridicolo è quello estremizzato nella voce "Fantozzi".
> Facendo sport, facendo un corso.. politica non l'ho capita. Tu come fai a distinguere uno sguardo di un certo tipo, come indichi, da uno sguardo (uno sguardo!!!) di cortesia?


Intendevo lo sguardo mio.
Sono io che posso vedere le persone o guardarle dentro.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo lo sguardo mio.
> Sono io che posso vedere le persone o guardarle dentro.


Continuo a non capire. Se sono in fase broccolamento sto a fissare tutti per vedere chi ricambia?
Ma qui si parla di scoprire di piacere (al plurale) dopo essere stati traditi. 
Dopo essermi beccato una tranvata che mi ha sconvolto la vita mi metto a fissare gli altri? E' una strana reazione. Sto solo cercando di comprendere. 
Non si tratta di persone che come te tradite si sono separate, ma hanno deciso di continuare.
Capisco che possano essersi sentite delle cacche e che per la propria autostima cerchino conferma intorno di non essere tali. Ma, a parte che se non è dentro di se ma la si basa su chi è intorno rimane sempre fragile, personalmente di piacere all'intero universo se non mi caga il mio compagno sai che mi frega.
Se invece mi metto nei suoi panni, di lui che broccolare in giro, è più un piano di guerra. Ma una guerra su un terreno suo, mica tuo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire. Se sono in fase broccolamento sto a fissare tutti per vedere chi ricambia?
> Ma qui si parla di scoprire di piacere (al plurale) dopo essere stati traditi.
> Dopo essermi beccato una tranvata che mi ha sconvolto la vita mi metto a fissare gli altri? E' una strana reazione. Sto solo cercando di comprendere.
> Non si tratta di persone che come te tradite si sono separate, ma hanno deciso di continuare.
> ...


Non riesco a spiegare.
Se dico disponibilità a mettersi in ascolto empatico degli altri si capisce meglio?


----------



## patroclo (3 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Non amo il sistema dei debiti e dei crediti. In particolare nelle relazioni dove si parla di amore.
> 
> ...


....sono molto presuntuoso anch'io, ma mai più una relazione basata su crediti e debiti, me ne sto tranquillamente per i fatti miei.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2019)

Come qualcuno (ed anche il sottoscritto) aveva preventivato, le distanze imposte da lei hanno raffreddato il mio animo. Ci sentiamo (poco) e ci vediamo (ancora meno), ma non è più come prima. Il sesso fine a se stesso, non mi interessa granchè e credo che lei lo abbia capito. Evidentemente la mia predisposizione ad essere sotto sequestro emozionale, è una condanna che dovrò portarmi appresso per altro tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Come qualcuno (ed anche il sottoscritto) aveva preventivato, le distanze imposte da lei hanno raffreddato il mio animo. Ci sentiamo (poco) e ci vediamo (ancora meno), ma non è più come prima. Il sesso fine a se stesso, non mi interessa granchè e credo che lei lo abbia capito. Evidentemente la mia predisposizione ad essere sotto sequestro emozionale, è una condanna che dovrò portarmi appresso per altro tempo.


Veramente le emozioni le provi, non vai oltre e non arrivi ai sentimenti.
Le emozioni riguardano te. I sentimenti si rivolgono fuori verso gli altri.
E il fatto che tu viva come una carenza per te e non una tua mancanza nei confronti degli altri conferma questo tuo blocco che è di metterti in gioco con gli altri.
Ti capisco perché per un certo periodo dopo il tradimento l’ho provato anch’io.
Io ho capito l’origine di questo blocco e l’ho superato.
Il tuo presumibilmente ha origini più antiche e per questo è più difficile sia da individuare e superare. Per te sarebbe utile un lavoro psicoterapeutico. Ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente le emozioni le provi, non vai oltre e non arrivi ai sentimenti.
> Le emozioni riguardano te. I sentimenti si rivolgono fuori verso gli altri.
> E il fatto che tu viva come una carenza per te e non una tua mancanza nei confronti degli altri conferma questo tuo blocco che è di metterti in gioco con gli altri.
> Ti capisco perché per un certo periodo dopo il tradimento l’ho provato anch’io.
> ...


Hai voglia... 

Comunque lancio la bomba: non credo di aver mai amato davvero mia moglie e il tradimento reciproco non ha certamente aiutato. Ergo: credo che il problema sia che mi aspetto cose dalle persone sbagliate.

Detto questo, lo psicoterapeuta mi servirebbe per altri mille motivi di sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia...
> 
> Comunque lancio la bomba: non credo di aver mai amato davvero mia moglie e il tradimento reciproco non ha certamente aiutato. Ergo: credo che il problema sia che mi aspetto cose dalle persone sbagliate.
> 
> Detto questo, lo psicoterapeuta mi servirebbe per altri mille motivi di sicuro.


:facepalm: Ti aspetti.
Ma non ti aspetti di amare.
Io sono certa che non l’hai mai amata (modo indicativo voluto)
Ma non è un problema di tua moglie, ma tuo e che impoverisce te.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegare.
> Se dico disponibilità a mettersi in ascolto empatico degli altri si capisce meglio?


:yes:

[video=youtube_share;FsxkJ1NtP_c]https://youtu.be/FsxkJ1NtP_c[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> :yes:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;FsxkJ1NtP_c]https://youtu.be/FsxkJ1NtP_c[/video]


:rotfl: In che senso?


----------



## ipazia (3 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sono molto presuntuoso anch'io, ma mai più una relazione basata su crediti e debiti, me ne sto tranquillamente per i fatti miei.


Sottoscrivo. 

Penso anche che capito il gioco, si sviluppino anticorpi per cui in quel gioco al massacro (a mio parere) non si cade più.
La discriminante è capire il giochetto, dentro di sè. Cogliere e comprendere le proprie trappole emotive che fan permanere lì dentro. 

Se lo sguardo si dirige sull'altro non è possibile comprendere. E non si sviluppano anticorpi. 
E il gioco dei debiti e dei crediti sembra l'unico possibile. O come minimo il più "sicuro". 

La cosa simpatica, è che nella posizione del debitore non piace a nessuno stare.
E in un modo o nell'altro si finisce per mettersi in quella del creditore, a prescindere. 

Nel gioco, è facile costruire quella posizione. 

Nella posizione del creditore la cosa assicurata è la "ragione". 

E credo che insieme all'amore, la ragione (l'aver ragione) abbia fatto grossi, grossisimi danni.


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2019)

Naturalmente non posso dirvi se sarà una cosa definitiva, ma ho troncato. Non ce la facevo più a vederla una volta in settimana e poi a fingere che non esistesse. Non chiedevo l'amore, ma almeno la passione si. Nessuna chiamata, pochi messaggi (solo per prendere appuntamento)... mi si è smontato l'entusiasmo. Mi sentivo letteralmente una prostituta. Ho già una carenza affettiva a casa, non me ne serve una anche fuori.

A pezzi... ancora.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Naturalmente non posso dirvi se sarà una cosa definitiva, ma ho troncato. Non ce la facevo più a vederla una volta in settimana e poi a fingere che non esistesse. Non chiedevo l'amore, ma almeno la passione si. Nessuna chiamata, pochi messaggi (solo per prendere appuntamento)... mi si è smontato l'entusiasmo. Mi sentivo letteralmente una prostituta. Ho già una carenza affettiva a casa, non me ne serve una anche fuori.
> 
> A pezzi... ancora.


:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Naturalmente non posso dirvi se sarà una cosa definitiva, ma ho troncato. Non ce la facevo più a vederla una volta in settimana e poi a fingere che non esistesse. Non chiedevo l'amore, ma almeno la passione si. Nessuna chiamata, pochi messaggi (solo per prendere appuntamento)... mi si è smontato l'entusiasmo. Mi sentivo letteralmente una prostituta. Ho già una carenza affettiva a casa, non me ne serve una anche fuori.
> 
> A pezzi... ancora.


Questo lo capisco.
Una relazione deve essere una relazione. 
Però l’idea di riconoscere finito il matrimonio non l’hai più?


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Naturalmente non posso dirvi se sarà una cosa definitiva, ma ho troncato. Non ce la facevo più a vederla una volta in settimana e poi a fingere che non esistesse. Non chiedevo l'amore, ma almeno la passione si. Nessuna chiamata, pochi messaggi (solo per prendere appuntamento)... mi si è smontato l'entusiasmo. Mi sentivo letteralmente una prostituta. Ho già una carenza affettiva a casa, non me ne serve una anche fuori.
> 
> A pezzi... ancora.


Cvd. Era praticamente perfetta e ora è decaduta. Come da prassi. Hai tradito di nuovo e nel nome di una chimera. Ne vale la pena?


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco.
> Una relazione deve essere una relazione.
> Però l’idea di riconoscere finito il matrimonio non l’hai più?





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Cvd. Era praticamente perfetta e ora è decaduta. Come da prassi. Hai tradito di nuovo e nel nome di una chimera. Ne vale la pena?


Non mi pento del tradimento: se questo rapporto riuscisse a darmi quello che cerco, non lo troncherei.

Brunetta, non ho cambiato idea sul mio matrimonio: è semplicemente fallito, con tanto di prova e controprova.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi pento del tradimento: se questo rapporto riuscisse a darmi quello che cerco, non lo troncherei.
> 
> Brunetta, non ho cambiato idea sul mio matrimonio: è semplicemente fallito, con tanto di prova e controprova.


...e di conseguenza?


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...e di conseguenza?


E di conseguenza non so che fare. Al giro dell'oca, sarei finito sulla casella "torna all'inizio".


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> E di conseguenza non so che fare. Al giro dell'oca, sarei finito sulla casella "torna all'inizio".


Parlarne con tua moglie lo escludi?


----------



## Kid (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parlarne con tua moglie lo escludi?


No, non lo escludo... ma noin voglio spaventarla troppo parlandole di un matrimonio finito... piuttosto penso che le parlerò dei motivi per i quali sto in crisi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non lo escludo... ma noin voglio spaventarla troppo parlandole di un matrimonio finito... piuttosto penso che le parlerò dei motivi per i quali sto in crisi.


Sai che non è escluso che parlandosi a cuore aperto, guardandosi negli occhi, non possiate trovare una nuova linfa.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che non è escluso che parlandosi a cuore aperto, guardandosi negli occhi, non possiate trovare una nuova linfa.


Concordo


----------



## Marjanna (17 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non mi pento del tradimento: se questo rapporto riuscisse a darmi quello che cerco, non lo troncherei.
> 
> Brunetta, non ho cambiato idea sul mio matrimonio: è semplicemente fallito, con tanto di prova e controprova.


Ti ha già dato quello che poteva darti questo rapporto. Oltre poteva darti solo casini. 
Oltre ti saresti trovato una donna coinvolta che a farti da morosetta una sera a settimana e darti il supporto che ti manca da tua moglie via messaggini durante la settimana non si sarebbe messa in tasca nulla. Doveva finire.
Tu stesso se anzichè ricevere (parli solo della tua carenza affettiva) ti fossi posto anche nel dare saresti arrivato ad punto di struggimento per non potere stare con "l'amata", che poi avrebbe iniziato a vederti prigioniero in un castello in preda al sortilegio di una strega e bla bla bla.
Ora sei sicuro che cercavi affetto e non l'emozione di trovarti in una situazione di struggimento d'amore? L'emozione tormentata?


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti ha già dato quello che poteva darti questo rapporto. Oltre poteva darti solo casini.
> Oltre ti saresti trovato una donna coinvolta che a farti da morosetta una sera a settimana e darti il supporto che ti manca da tua moglie via messaggini durante la settimana non si sarebbe messa in tasca nulla. Doveva finire.
> Tu stesso se anzichè ricevere (parli solo della tua carenza affettiva) ti fossi posto anche nel dare saresti arrivato ad punto di struggimento per non potere stare con "l'amata", che poi avrebbe iniziato a vederti prigioniero in un castello in preda al sortilegio di una strega e bla bla bla.
> Ora sei sicuro che cercavi affetto e non l'emozione di trovarti in una situazione di struggimento d'amore? L'emozione tormentata?


Il dubbio di non sapere nemmeno io cosa voglio, mi ha effettivamente sfiorato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il dubbio di non sapere nemmeno io cosa voglio, mi ha effettivamente sfiorato.


 Ma dai!!!!!
Meno male che inizia a sfiorarti, chissà mai che si concretizzi


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il dubbio di non sapere nemmeno io cosa voglio, mi ha effettivamente sfiorato.


Non riesci nemmeno ad apprezzare tua moglie perché ti è vicina nonostante tu sia cosi altalenante? Perche sappi che lei qualcosa sempre avverte quando sei preso da altro


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non riesci nemmeno ad apprezzare tua moglie perché ti è vicina nonostante tu sia cosi altalenante? Perche sappi che lei qualcosa sempre avverte quando sei preso da altro


Ma io le voglio bene, il problema è che non la amo. Immagino non sia bello avermi come partner al momento.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io le voglio bene, il problema è che *non* *la* *amo*. Immagino non sia bello avermi come partner al momento.


Cosa intendi?


----------



## Marjanna (18 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io le voglio bene, il problema è che non la amo. Immagino non sia bello avermi come partner al momento.


Ma cosa vuol dire le voglio bene Kid? Se le vuoi bene vorrai anche il suo bene. Però pensi sempre al tuo, verso cui poi appari confuso, non sai neppure tu dove dirigerti pare.  
Quando avete fatto terapia di coppia non vi hanno dato delle direttive? Perchè la terapia di coppia dovrebbe proprio aiutare a rimettervi nei binari di una vita di coppia, non di due conviventi che per caso son finiti a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto.


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire le voglio bene Kid? Se le vuoi bene vorrai anche il suo bene. Però pensi sempre al tuo, verso cui poi appari confuso, non sai neppure tu dove dirigerti pare.
> Quando avete fatto terapia di coppia non vi hanno dato delle direttive? Perchè la terapia di coppia dovrebbe proprio aiutare a rimettervi nei binari di una vita di coppia, non di due conviventi che per caso son finiti a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto.


Ti dirò che ai tempi rimasi alquanto deluso dalla terapia di coppia. Ergo: non ne abbiamo ricavato alcuna utilità.

Ne servirebbe una nuova fatta da qualcunaltro possibilmente.


----------



## Kid (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?


Non la stimo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non la stimo.


Tu ti stimi? 




P.S. Era una battuta da Fantozzi?


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ti stimi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non stimo la persona che è, non la reputo una brava persona. Lo so che è grave pensare una cosa del genere della propria moglie, ma questo è.

Nemmeno io mi stimo oggi per quello che faccio, ma sono conscio del fatto che non sono sempre stato così, anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non stimo la persona che è, non la reputo una brava persona. Lo so che è grave pensare una cosa del genere della propria moglie, ma questo è.
> 
> Nemmeno io mi stimo oggi per quello che faccio, ma sono conscio del fatto che non sono sempre stato così, anzi.


Su cosa si basa la scarsa stima?
Tu sei un uomo molto intelligente, ma mi sembri un analfabeta sentimentale. Non è una cosa di cui colpevolizzarti, ma da superare.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su cosa si basa la scarsa stima?
> Tu sei un uomo molto intelligente, ma mi sembri un analfabeta sentimentale. Non è una cosa di cui colpevolizzarti, ma da superare.


Analfabeta sentimentale mi mancava! :rotfl:

Scrsa stima perchè ha un modo sbagliato di porsi alle persone. Scarsa stima per come educa i figli. Scarsa stima perchè ha fatto terra bruciata intorno a me per gelosia.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io le voglio bene, il problema è che non la amo. Immagino non sia bello avermi come partner al momento.


Fammi capire.
Le vuoi bene, però non solo pensi che ti annienterebbe in caso di separazione, ma anche che non sia capace di sentimenti positivi.
La hai descritta come cupa, rancorosa, sempre arrabbiata anche con i figli, rispetto ai quali ti sei persino sentito in una posizione di  "garanzia".
Archiviata l'amante ritorna una persona? Così eh. Da qualche giorno all'altro.

Dici di non volerle parlare di separazione letteralmente per non "preoccuparla".
Vale a dire il massimo livello di paraculaggine.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Analfabeta sentimentale mi mancava! :rotfl:
> 
> Scrsa stima perchè ha un modo sbagliato di porsi alle persone. Scarsa stima per come educa i figli. Scarsa stima perchè ha fatto terra bruciata intorno a me per gelosia.


E però le vuoi un gran bene. Meno male


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Analfabeta sentimentale mi mancava! :rotfl:
> 
> Scrsa stima perchè ha un modo sbagliato di porsi alle persone. Scarsa stima per come educa i figli. Scarsa stima perchè ha fatto terra bruciata intorno a me per gelosia.


Voglio dire che non hai consapevolezza dei tuoi sentimenti (altro che sequestro emozionale) e sei in balìa di quello che provi. Non sei il solo. Credo che avresti bisogno di un percorso con un bravo psicoterapeuta.
Non è una cosa strana. Ma è il modo migliore per superare il tuo disagio.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E però le vuoi un gran bene. Meno male


Le voglio bene per forza, abbiamo condiviso 16 anni di vita insieme, mi ha dato due figli, abbiamo comunque passato periodi positivi e siamo stati anche bene insieme. Lo trovi così strano?


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Le voglio bene per forza, abbiamo condiviso 16 anni di vita insieme, mi ha dato due figli, abbiamo comunque passato periodi positivi e siamo stati anche bene insieme. Lo trovi così strano?


La hai descritta come cattiva moglie e cattiva madre. Una persona che non stimi. Trovo strano si, il voler bene  "per forza". E meno male che dici di volerle bene... Immagino se le volessi male.
Tu sei quello che si sacrifica?


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La hai descritta come cattiva moglie e cattiva madre. Una persona che non stimi. Trovo strano si, il voler bene  "per forza". E meno male che dici di volerle bene... Immagino se le volessi male.
> Tu sei quello che si sacrifica?


Il mio è un voler bene sincero, nonostante tutto è una persona alla quale sono legato per mille ricordi, belli e brutti. 

Che cosa intendi per sacrificarmi? Mia moglie prima di aver avuto il primo figlio era una ragazza focosa e spensierata come tante, la trasformazione è avvenuta più avanti, o meglio: i difetti che oggi sono enormi, all'inizio erano appena abbozzati, poi con il primo figlio la situazione è degenerata.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il mio è un voler bene sincero, nonostante tutto è una persona alla quale sono legato per mille ricordi, belli e brutti.
> 
> Che cosa intendi per sacrificarmi? Mia moglie prima di aver avuto il primo figlio era una ragazza focosa e spensierata come tante, la trasformazione è avvenuta più avanti, o meglio: i difetti che oggi sono enormi, all'inizio erano appena abbozzati, poi con il primo figlio la situazione è degenerata.


Idem con patate. E non dicessero che è perché gestiscono figli e noi no. Hanno soffocato loro difetti per assicurarsi il partner per figliare.. poi hanno dato via libera al vero se.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il mio è un voler bene sincero, nonostante tutto è una persona alla quale sono legato per mille ricordi, belli e brutti.
> 
> Che cosa intendi per sacrificarmi? Mia moglie prima di aver avuto il primo figlio era una ragazza focosa e spensierata come tante, la trasformazione è avvenuta più avanti, o meglio: i difetti che oggi sono enormi, all'inizio erano appena abbozzati, poi con il primo figlio la situazione è degenerata.


Un conto è il ricordo, e l'affetto legato al ricordo.
Dire "oggi non la amo più, ma ci lega ancora l'affetto" e' ben diverso da dire  "oggi non la amo più, non la stimo più, e trovo in lei difetti enormi".
Ripeto: meno male che dici di volerle bene. Io personalmente di un bene così farei volentieri a meno.
Un conto è trovarsi coi fatti a non rispecchiare più quell'affetto. Te la sei scelta e continui a sceglierla.
Moglie cara, ti affetto con affetto , in altre parole.
Che significa che prima era una ragazza focosa e spensierata come tante   ? La hai trovata al banco del supermercato???


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un conto è il ricordo, e l'affetto legato al ricordo.
> Dire "oggi non la amo più, ma ci lega ancora l'affetto" e' ben diverso da dire  "oggi non la amo più, non la stimo più, e trovo in lei difetti enormi".
> Ripeto: meno male che dici di volerle bene. Io personalmente di un bene così farei volentieri a meno.
> Un conto è trovarsi coi fatti a non rispecchiare più quell'affetto. Te la sei scelta e continui a sceglierla.
> ...


Non capisco cosa ci sia di difficile nel capire che le voglio bene nonostante i suoi difetti. Abbiamo tirato su due figli splendidi, mi è stata vicina quando mi avevano diagnosticato erroneamente un cancro, abbiamo visitato i luoghi che sognavamo. Per me è comunque impossibile non volerle bene, anche perchè io sono davvero un pezzo di pane come persona, nonostante sia fedifrago. L'ho scelta ma non la amo più, perchè i suoi difetti sono diventati insostenibili.

Era una ragazza come tante, non mi dava l'idea che un giorno sarebbe potuta esplodere in questa maniera.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Idem con patate. E non dicessero che è perché gestiscono figli e noi no. Hanno soffocato loro difetti per assicurarsi il partner per figliare.. poi hanno dato via libera al vero se.


Io poi sono un padre moooolto presente, non reggerebbe la scusa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Il mio è un voler bene sincero, nonostante tutto è una persona alla quale sono legato per mille ricordi, belli e brutti.
> 
> Che cosa intendi per sacrificarmi? Mia moglie prima di aver avuto il primo figlio era una ragazza focosa e spensierata come tante, la trasformazione è avvenuta più avanti, o meglio:* i difetti che oggi sono enormi, all'inizio erano appen*a *abbozzati, poi con il primo figlio la situazione è degenerata.*





Eagle72 ha detto:


> Idem con patate. E non dicessero che è perché gestiscono figli e noi no. Hanno soffocato loro difetti per assicurarsi il partner per figliare.. poi hanno dato via libera al vero se.


mi piace sentire sempre, come le persone vedono i difetti ingigantiti degli altri. Ma voi come eravate e come siete diventati.
Non ditemi che non siete cambiati o che non vi siete venduti anche voi


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi piace sentire sempre, come le persone vedono i difetti ingigantiti degli altri. Ma voi come eravate e come siete diventati.
> Non ditemi che non siete cambiati o che non vi siete venduti anche voi


Ogni persona ha il diritto di cambiare e ogni persona ha il diritto di valutare il cambiamento.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi piace sentire sempre, come le persone vedono i difetti ingigantiti degli altri. Ma voi come eravate e come siete diventati.
> Non ditemi che non siete cambiati o che non vi siete venduti anche voi


Attendevo chi lo avrebbe detto. Io per nulla cambiato in coppia (cerco sempre attenzioni, porto regali, fiori, organizzo cene romantiche più volte in una settimana) ....in casa sono tipo una filippina dal cucinare al resto..sostengo economicamente tutto io ...e sono un genitore moolto presente. Le bambine stanno molto piu con me e negli anni del suo smarrimento le ho seguite io...compreso cena, bagnetto e bacetto serale. Chi ha ammesso di non reggere il.peso della famiglia, degli impegni, ecc di esser tornata adolescente con tanto di uscite con amiche, fidanzatino con cui scopare è lei. Ora dopo un paio di anni è tornata come sempre, rinsavita...piu o meno..peccato aver lasciato la merda dietro. Più volte in pubblico le amiche le dicevano tuo marito è veramente fuori dal comune ti farei vivere col mio...ma lei nulla..mostrizzazione a palla, aggressiva ecc. Ma sono dinamiche che ben conosciamo.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Attendevo chi lo avrebbe detto. Io per nulla cambiato in coppia (cerco sempre attenzioni, porto regali, fiori, organizzo cene romantiche più volte in una settimana) ....in casa sono tipo una filippina dal cucinare al resto..sostengo economicamente tutto io ...e sono un genitore moolto presente. Le bambine stanno molto piu con me e negli anni del suo smarrimento le ho seguite io...compreso cena, bagnetto e bacetto serale. Chi ha ammesso di non reggere il.peso della famiglia, degli impegni, ecc di esser tornata adolescente con tanto di uscite con amiche, fidanzatino con cui scopare è lei. Ora dopo un paio di anni è tornata come sempre, rinsavita...piu o meno..peccato aver lasciato la merda dietro. Più volte in pubblico le amiche le dicevano tuo marito è veramente fuori dal comune ti farei vivere col mio...ma lei nulla..mostrizzazione a palla, aggressiva ecc. Ma sono dinamiche che ben conosciamo.


In questo la mia e' diversa : no alla mostrizzazione del marito (lo facevo di piu' io ) Non ama le cene (ha la fissa per la dieta) . Il resto e' identico (filippina, bambine, ecc)


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Attendevo chi lo avrebbe detto. Io per nulla cambiato in coppia (cerco sempre attenzioni, porto regali, fiori, organizzo cene romantiche più volte in una settimana) ....in casa sono tipo una filippina dal cucinare al resto..sostengo economicamente tutto io ...e sono un genitore moolto presente. Le bambine stanno molto piu con me e negli anni del suo smarrimento le ho seguite io...compreso cena, bagnetto e bacetto serale. Chi ha ammesso di non reggere il.peso della famiglia, degli impegni, ecc di esser tornata adolescente con tanto di uscite con amiche, fidanzatino con cui scopare è lei. Ora dopo un paio di anni è tornata come sempre, rinsavita...piu o meno..peccato aver lasciato la merda dietro. Più volte in pubblico le amiche le dicevano tuo marito è veramente fuori dal comune ti farei vivere col mio...ma lei nulla..mostrizzazione a palla, aggressiva ecc. Ma sono dinamiche che ben conosciamo.


Non è l’unica descrizione del genere dai traditi.
Io ci credo.
Ma i traditori potrebbero spiegare meglio.
Tu credi che la moglie di Kid sia non stimabile?


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è l’unica descrizione del genere dai traditi.
> Io ci credo.
> Ma i traditori potrebbero spiegare meglio.
> Tu credi che la moglie di Kid sia non stimabile?


Non so. Credo che come la mia sia cambiata. Credo che serpeggia tra le quarantenni una voglia di riscatto, ribellione, di affrancarsi dal ruolo moglie madre classico e di ricerca di adolescenza ritardata che non vedo negli uomini. Anzi ne vedo tanti con sale in zucca che tengono le redini della famiglia. Ma la mia popolazione statistica è circoscritta a miei amici e colleghi.   Penso che le donne (bruttissimo generalizzare lo so) agiscono più spietatamente, convintamente quando si tratta del se, del dar sfogo all' egoismo.  Ma anche perche sono più forti. A un uomo fa terrore la separazione, a una donna meno.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so. Credo che come la mia sia cambiata. Credo che serpeggia tra le quarantenni una voglia di riscatto, ribellione, di affrancarsi dal ruolo moglie madre classico e di ricerca di adolescenza ritardata che non vedo negli uomini. Anzi ne vedo tanti con sale in zucca che tengono le redini della famiglia. Ma la mia popolazione statistica è circoscritta a miei amici e colleghi.   Penso che le donne (bruttissimo generalizzare lo so) agiscono più spietatamente, convintamente quando si tratta del se, del dar sfogo all' egoismo.  Ma perche sono più forti. A un uomo fa terrore la separazione, a una donna meno.


:sbatti:


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Parla per te. Intanto se contiamo nel forum del prototipo di donna che descrivo ne contiamo un bel po.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Parla per te. Intanto se contiamo nel forum del prototipo di donna che descrivo ne contiamo un bel po.


Le quarantenni hanno vissuto adolescenza negli anni novanta e giovinezza nel 2000.
Dimmi quali pressioni hanno vissuto per non sperimentare quanto volevano?


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le quarantenni hanno vissuto adolescenza negli anni novanta e giovinezza nel 2000.
> Dimmi quali pressioni hanno vissuto per non sperimentare quanto volevano?


Nessuna perciò sono fuori luogo!  Ma evidentemente dai media, da effetto domino ecc sentono di dover ancora vivere come adolescenti


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Nessuna perciò sono fuori luogo!  Ma evidentemente dai media, da effetto domino ecc sentono di dover ancora vivere come adolescenti


Semmai vi è un clima sociale che spinge all’edonismo e a vedere ogni limite come una imposizione.
Ma è comune a entrambi i sessi.
Poi se all’interno  della coppia è comune a entrambi o si abbandonano a scambi, orge e simili o la coppia si sfascia. È ovvio che almeno uno dei due debba tenere i piedi per terra e ...andare a prendere i figli.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le quarantenni hanno vissuto adolescenza negli anni novanta e giovinezza nel 2000.
> Dimmi quali pressioni hanno vissuto per non sperimentare quanto volevano?


Probabilmente non volevano.
A 40 anni hanno cambiato idea.
Mia moglie è molto diversa rispetto a quando era ragazza. Aveva 17 anni quando la conobbi.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai vi è un clima sociale che spinge all’edonismo e a vedere ogni limite come una imposizione.
> Ma è comune a entrambi i sessi.
> Poi se all’interno  della coppia è comune a entrambi o si abbandonano a scambi, orge e simili o la coppia si sfascia. È ovvio che almeno uno dei due debba tenere i piedi per terra e ...andare a prendere i figli.


Anche Tolstoj propugnava l'idea che il male del mondo fossero falsità ed egoismo.
Io temo che vi siano innate tendenze da parte degli uomini in tutte le epoche.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia di difficile nel capire che le voglio bene nonostante i suoi difetti. Abbiamo tirato su due figli splendidi, mi è stata vicina quando mi avevano diagnosticato erroneamente un cancro, abbiamo visitato i luoghi che sognavamo. Per me è comunque impossibile non volerle bene, anche perchè io sono davvero un pezzo di pane come persona, nonostante sia fedifrago. L'ho scelta ma non la amo più, perchè i suoi difetti sono diventati insostenibili.
> 
> Era una ragazza come tante, non mi dava l'idea che un giorno sarebbe potuta esplodere in questa maniera.


E meno male che sei pure un pezzo di pane.
Io trovo che lo stare insieme a una persona che ti si "rivela" come persona non stimabile, con difetti insostenibili  (da te) e cio' malgrado restare e sperare in qualche svago riveli un discreto pelo sullo stomaco.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E meno male che sei pure un pezzo di pane.
> Io trovo che lo stare insieme a una persona che ti si "rivela" come persona non stimabile, con difetti insostenibili  (da te) e cio' malgrado restare e sperare in qualche svago riveli un discreto pelo sullo stomaco.


Non ho problemi a dirti la cruda verità: non possiamo (soprattutto io) permetterci una separazione.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho problemi a dirti la cruda verità: non possiamo (soprattutto io) permetterci una separazione.


Kid ma magari è solo un periodo, non è che viene ingigantito dalle parole, e dal fatto che hai fatto questa conoscenza che ti ha portato ad avere un breve relazione extra?
Credo sia normale provando emozioni similari a quelle dell'innamoramento, vivendo grandi picchi emotivi, trovarsi spiazzati a guardare la placida quotidianità. Però quella "placida quotidianità" verso cui sembri prigioniero a fronte del _non possiamo permetterci una separazione_ è poi così malvagia?
La serenità, la tranquillità che hai in famiglia, non mi pare che vivi in una situazione dove volano coltelli altrimenti scapperesti via anche due lire in tasca. Un conto è stare male, ogni giorno, ma veramente male dal doversi allontanare dall'altro perchè altrimenti ci dobbiamo fare una lobotomia, un conto è stare bene ma avere quel senso di _mmmm non è abbastanza, potrei avere di più_ proprio perchè ho tutto.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho problemi a dirti la cruda verità: non possiamo (soprattutto io) permetterci una separazione.


E finalmente abbiamo riportato a terra tutto quel bene che le vuoi malgrado i suoi difetti, che quindi sono sostenibili. E abbiamo anche finalmente chiarito che non ci resti perché sei tanto buonino da fare della pazienza (intesa come capacità di soffrire) la tua bandiera, ma perché ti sei guardato bene intorno, hai fatto  "la cuenta", e hai deciso che e' meglio restare e abbozzare.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E finalmente abbiamo riportato a terra tutto quel bene che le vuoi malgrado i suoi difetti, che quindi sono sostenibili. E abbiamo anche finalmente chiarito che non ci resti perché sei tanto buonino da fare della pazienza (intesa come capacità di soffrire) la tua bandiera, ma perché ti sei guardato bene intorno, hai fatto  "la cuenta", e hai deciso che e' meglio restare e abbozzare.


Fammi un favore: se mi reputi uno stronzo, ignorami serenamente. Visto che non mi conosci, eviterei di dire cosa sono o non sono. Grazie


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Fammi un favore: se mi reputi uno stronzo, ignorami serenamente. Visto che non mi conosci, eviterei di dire cosa sono o non sono. Grazie


Va bene. Non volevo essere la cattivona. Che ti reputo come uno stronzo lo hai detto tu.
Io  ovviamente non ti conosco e mi baso su quello che scrivi. Non ti trovo stronzo. Ti trovo uno che e' bersaglio più facile della Croce Rossa. Ma figurati, capisco che qualche pacca sulla spalla per te sia meglio. Mi hai chiesto in maniera educata di astenermi dall'intervenire, comunque, e mi asterrò.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Kid ma magari è solo un periodo, non è che viene ingigantito dalle parole, e dal fatto che hai fatto questa conoscenza che ti ha portato ad avere un breve relazione extra?
> Credo sia normale provando emozioni similari a quelle dell'innamoramento, vivendo grandi picchi emotivi, trovarsi spiazzati a guardare la placida quotidianità. Però quella "placida quotidianità" verso cui sembri prigioniero a fronte del _non possiamo permetterci una separazione_ è poi così malvagia?
> La serenità, la tranquillità che hai in famiglia, non mi pare che vivi in una situazione dove volano coltelli altrimenti scapperesti via anche due lire in tasca. Un conto è stare male, ogni giorno, ma veramente male dal doversi allontanare dall'altro perchè altrimenti ci dobbiamo fare una lobotomia, un conto è stare bene ma avere quel senso di _mmmm non è abbastanza, potrei avere di più_ proprio perchè ho tutto.


No, non volano insulti o schiaffi in casa, per fortuna. E' semplicemente una situazione pesante perché mi ritrovo a vivere insieme ad una persona che non amo più . C'e' sicuramente di peggio, ci mancherebbe. Infatti oltre alla infattibilita di una separazione, non saprei nemmeno come spiegarle che me ne vorrei andare, perché probabilmente per lei va tutto bene come sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Kid ma magari è solo un periodo, non è che viene ingigantito dalle parole, e dal fatto che hai fatto questa conoscenza che ti ha portato ad avere un breve relazione extra?
> Credo sia normale provando emozioni similari a quelle dell'innamoramento, vivendo grandi picchi emotivi, trovarsi spiazzati a guardare la placida quotidianità. Però quella "placida quotidianità" verso cui sembri prigioniero a fronte del _non possiamo permetterci una separazione_ è poi così malvagia?
> La serenità, la tranquillità che hai in famiglia, non mi pare che vivi in una situazione dove volano coltelli altrimenti scapperesti via anche due lire in tasca. Un conto è stare male, ogni giorno, ma veramente male dal doversi allontanare dall'altro perchè altrimenti ci dobbiamo fare una lobotomia, un conto è stare bene ma avere quel senso di _mmmm non è abbastanza, potrei avere di più_ proprio perchè ho tutto.





Kid ha detto:


> No, non volano insulti o schiaffi in casa, per fortuna. E' semplicemente una situazione pesante perché mi ritrovo a vivere insieme ad una persona che non amo più . C'e' sicuramente di peggio, ci mancherebbe. Infatti oltre alla infattibilita di una separazione, non saprei nemmeno come spiegarle che me ne vorrei andare, perché probabilmente per lei va tutto bene come sempre.


Kid ha detto chiaramente che non si baciano, non si accarezzano, non si dicono “sei bell*”, ma neanche “sei intelligente, brav*,  Spritos*.
Fanno sesso cercando espedienti per eccitarsi.
Poi sono buoni soci/colleghi per la famiglia.
Si può restare insieme solo per questo?
Per me no.
Per Kid e tanti altri sì.


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Kid ha detto chiaramente che non si baciano, non si accarezzano, non si dicono “sei bell*”, ma neanche “sei intelligente, brav*,  Spritos*.
> Fanno sesso cercando espedienti per eccitarsi.
> Poi sono buoni soci/colleghi per la famiglia.
> Si può restare insieme solo per questo?
> ...


Tu non lo accetteresti quindi?


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Kid ha detto chiaramente che non si baciano, non si accarezzano, non si dicono “sei bell*”, ma neanche “sei intelligente, brav*,  Spritos*.
> Fanno sesso cercando espedienti per eccitarsi.
> Poi sono buoni soci/colleghi per la famiglia.
> Si può restare insieme solo per questo?
> ...


Ma non so quanto sia questo un punto, il punto è che se voglio partire per un viaggio mi devo preparare la valigia, nella testa prima di tutto. Se anzichè preparare la valigia faccio un dolce, taglio l'erba, pulisco i vetri non partirò. Se il dolce, tagliare l'erba e pulire i vetri per me sono importanti, se do un valore a queste cose, va bene. Ma cerco di gioire di queste cose, altrimenti la faccio solo a me stesso.
Se vado avanti dieci venti anni a fare dolci e pulire vetri e non posso partire perchè la valigia non è stata fatta, sono io che non voglio partire. Ne parlo, mi ci lamento, ma in fondo è solo questo che voglio. 
Se la valigia io non la posso avere io non voglio sognare viaggi, per me non esistono. Possono esiste per te ma per me no, posso ascoltare la gioia di te che hai viaggiato ma io cercherò dove sono motivi di gioia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Tu non lo accetteresti quindi?


No.
Io sono stata tradita, ma prima di scoprire c’era tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non so quanto sia questo un punto, il punto è che se voglio partire per un viaggio mi devo preparare la valigia, nella testa prima di tutto. Se anzichè preparare la valigia faccio un dolce, taglio l'erba, pulisco i vetri non partirò. Se il dolce, tagliare l'erba e pulire i vetri per me sono importanti, se do un valore a queste cose, va bene. Ma cerco di gioire di queste cose, altrimenti la faccio solo a me stesso.
> Se vado avanti dieci venti anni a fare dolci e pulire vetri e non posso partire perchè la valigia non è stata fatta, sono io che non voglio partire. Ne parlo, mi ci lamento, ma in fondo è solo questo che voglio.
> Se la valigia io non la posso avere io non voglio sognare viaggi, per me non esistono. Possono esiste per te ma per me no, posso ascoltare la gioia di te che hai viaggiato ma io cercherò dove sono motivi di gioia.


Kid scrive da molti anni. È vero che non vuole fare la valigia e le inventa tutte. Però è davvero un matrimonio spento.
Io me li immagino al ristorante in silenzio, evitando lo sguardo.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Kid scrive da molti anni. È vero che non vuole fare la valigia e le inventa tutte. Però è davvero un matrimonio spento.
> Io me li immagino al ristorante in silenzio, evitando lo sguardo.


Non so se sia così Brunetta. 
Sono immagini. A volte due rimangono coesi proprio nei silenzi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ogni persona ha il diritto di cambiare e ogni persona ha il diritto di valutare il cambiamento.


i cambiamenti sono dettati  da come si vive quotidianamente.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se sia così Brunetta.
> Sono immagini. A volte due rimangono coesi proprio nei silenzi.


Imagini che urlano la verità in mezzo ai silenzi assordanti. Anche un rituale come un uscita al ristorante che dovrebbe essere piacevole, diventa un momento imbarazzante e pesante. Proprio l’idea di non guardarsi mai negli occhi, occhi abbassati nel piatto o a guardare altri tavoli...Non saper cosa dire, non aver niente da dire.
Passare ancora 10 o 20 anni così ?
Mi sto veramente chiedendo se non è un prezzo troppo caro da pagare.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so. Credo che come la mia sia cambiata. Credo che serpeggia tra le quarantenni una voglia di riscatto, ribellione, di affrancarsi dal ruolo moglie madre classico e di ricerca di adolescenza ritardata che non vedo negli uomini. Anzi ne vedo tanti con sale in zucca che tengono le redini della famiglia. Ma la mia popolazione statistica è circoscritta a miei amici e colleghi.   Penso che le donne (bruttissimo generalizzare lo so) agiscono più spietatamente, convintamente quando si tratta del se, del dar sfogo all' egoismo.  Ma anche perche sono più forti. A un uomo fa terrore la separazione, a una donna meno.


Nessuno ha una statistica certa su come vanno fuori di testa donne o uomini. Chi di più o chi di meno .
Nel mio caso mio marito  era totalmente fuori, pure invaghito da una prostituta, direi pesantemente, dopo che è stato beccato ha continuato sulla sua strada, pessime scelte lavorative, con grandi perdite di soldi pur di stare vicino a quella lì. Poi altre dello stesso genere. Più maturo un bambino di 10 anni. Nello stesso tempo prepotente e di una freddezza mai vista, totalmente insensibile al dolore che mi ha procurato. 
Devo continuare  ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessuno ha una statistica certa su come vanno fuori di testa donne o uomini. Chi di più o chi di meno .
> Nel mio caso mio marito  era totalmente fuori, pure invaghito da una prostituta, direi pesantemente, dopo che è stato beccato ha continuato sulla sua strada, pessime scelte lavorative, con grandi perdite di soldi pur di stare vicino a quella lì. Poi altre dello stesso genere. Più maturo un bambino di 10 anni. Nello stesso tempo prepotente e di una freddezza mai vista, totalmente insensibile al dolore che mi ha procurato.
> Devo continuare  ?


Però tuo marito ha davvero problemi.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però tuo marito ha davvero problemi.


No: i problemi li ho io. Lui si considera normale.
Sono molto stanca di tutto questo...
Veramente molto stanca.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No: i problemi li ho io. Lui si considera normale.
> Sono molto stanca di tutto questo...
> Veramente molto stanca.


Allontanalo


----------



## Marjanna (20 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Imagini che urlano la verità in mezzo ai silenzi assordanti. Anche un rituale come un uscita al ristorante che dovrebbe essere piacevole, diventa un momento imbarazzante e pesante. Proprio l’idea di non guardarsi mai negli occhi, occhi abbassati nel piatto o a guardare altri tavoli...Non saper cosa dire, non aver niente da dire.
> Passare ancora 10 o 20 anni così ?
> Mi sto veramente chiedendo se non è un prezzo troppo caro da pagare.


La concezione negativa del silenzio non la capisco.
Sarò atipica in questo, ma per me poter stare anche zitta in una stanza, durante un pranzo non è necessariamente negativo. Anzi i momenti di silenzio sono pace, vuol dire che possiamo stare vicini, vuol dire che posso anche riflettere perdermi in un pensiero e poi eventualmente comunicartelo, non c'è nessun imbarazzo, se un silenzio diventa un urlo non è silenzio, è rumore.
Diversi sono i silenzi punitivi, ma quelli vengono di solito imposti da uno. Ma dietro a questi silenzi c'è pure rumore, e anche rabbia e una certa violenza.
Quella di [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] in silenzi pesanti con la moglie è solo un'immagine di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. Per quanto ho vissuto nel recente ho messo fine a queste immagini, che sono castelli su qualche espressione espressa in un momento. Potrebbero essere castelli per la persona stessa.

Però mi si forma una domanda, per tutto il forum: ma state male e in imbarazzo se qualche familiare, il coniuge, un amico sta in silenzio vicino a voi? Non è proprio quel silenzio senza imbarazzo, quello spazio dove possono fluire pensieri anche nella vicinanza di un altro, che dovrebbe farci sentire tranquilli?


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La concezione negativa del silenzio non la capisco.
> Sarò atipica in questo, ma per me poter stare anche zitta in una stanza, durante un pranzo non è necessariamente negativo. Anzi i momenti di silenzio sono pace, vuol dire che possiamo stare vicini, vuol dire che posso anche riflettere perdermi in un pensiero e poi eventualmente comunicartelo, non c'è nessun imbarazzo, se un silenzio diventa un urlo non è silenzio, è rumore.
> Diversi sono i silenzi punitivi, ma quelli vengono di solito imposti da uno. Ma dietro a questi silenzi c'è pure rumore, e anche rabbia e una certa violenza.
> Quella di @_Kid_ in silenzi pesanti con la moglie è solo un'immagine di @_Brunetta_. Per quanto ho vissuto nel recente ho messo fine a queste immagini, che sono castelli su qualche espressione espressa in un momento. Potrebbero essere castelli per la persona stessa.
> ...


Io la percepisco come te.
E il silenzio, il mangiare in silenzio in particolare, senza neanche sfiorarsi con lo sguardo perchè non serve per sapersi co-presenti, è uno degli indicatori per me di benessere con un'altra persona. 

Ma conosco anche l'altro silenzio, che non è silenzio ma è non detto e ancor di più taciuto, che è rumorosissimo, fastidioso e ricorda il deserto emozionale che ho attraversato col mio ex. 
E' stare zitti perchè non c'è più niente da dire che possa accomunare. 
E allora meglio tacere, che parlare è scoprire ogni volta le macerie. 

Io poi di mio non reggo...arrivo da sempre ad un punto in cui se maceria ha da essere, maceria sia, e me la prendo tutta. E ne aggiungo anche a quel punto, che il desiderio sia azione, tirar giù tutto e poi andare.  A valigia leggera, essendomi presa la possibilità di decidere cosa tenere con me e cosa lasciare andare. 

Il silenzio mi piace troppo, per guastarlo col taciuto. 
E più che altro il taciuto mi fa inutilmente soffrire, non ci ho mai trovato dentro niente da guadagnare per me. 
Forse sono anche avida


----------



## Lara3 (21 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La concezione negativa del silenzio non la capisco.
> Sarò atipica in questo, ma per me poter stare anche zitta in una stanza, durante un pranzo non è necessariamente negativo. Anzi i momenti di silenzio sono pace, vuol dire che possiamo stare vicini, vuol dire che posso anche riflettere perdermi in un pensiero e poi eventualmente comunicartelo, non c'è nessun imbarazzo, se un silenzio diventa un urlo non è silenzio, è rumore.
> Diversi sono i silenzi punitivi, ma quelli vengono di solito imposti da uno. Ma dietro a questi silenzi c'è pure rumore, e anche rabbia e una certa violenza.
> Quella di @_Kid_ in silenzi pesanti con la moglie è solo un'immagine di @_Brunetta_. Per quanto ho vissuto nel recente ho messo fine a queste immagini, che sono castelli su qualche espressione espressa in un momento. Potrebbero essere castelli per la persona stessa.
> ...


Fa male il silenzio dovuto al fatto che non ci sia più niente da dirsi. Se non capisci il senso ritieniti fortunata: significa che non l’hai mai provato.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fa male il silenzio dovuto al fatto che non ci sia più niente da dirsi. Se non capisci il senso ritieniti fortunata: significa che non l’hai mai provato.


Più che niente da dirsi, non vi è il desiderio di comunicare nulla di ciò che si prova, neanche il buon sapore di un piatto.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che niente da dirsi, non vi è il desiderio di comunicare nulla di ciò che si prova, neanche il buon sapore di un piatto.


Niente... e in casa non mi pesa. Ma faccio caso quando siamo fuori e mi rendo conto di quanto sia difficile.
Quello che vorrei è dividere gli spazi come studenti coinquilini, con rispetto per quello che si occupa di tenere pulita la casa e senza mostrare tutto questo disprezzo che ha verso di me. E perché mai ? Perché ho interrotto la sua vita paradisiaca di prima scoprendo i suoi tradimenti ?
Visto che a me non interessa più come uomo, che non sono quindi gelosa, che non aspiro a ricostruire niente, che a lui di me non interessa, allora perché è così difficile condividere gli spazi ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Niente... e in casa non mi pesa. Ma faccio caso quando siamo fuori e mi rendo conto di quanto sia difficile.
> Quello che vorrei è dividere gli spazi come studenti coinquilini, con rispetto per quello che si occupa di tenere pulita la casa e senza mostrare tutto questo disprezzo che ha verso di me. E perché mai ? Perché ho interrotto la sua vita paradisiaca di prima scoprendo i suoi tradimenti ?
> Visto che a me non interessa più come uomo, che non sono quindi gelosa, che non aspiro a ricostruire niente, che a lui di me non interessa, allora perché è così difficile condividere gli spazi ?


Gli ricordi ogni momento i suoi limiti.


----------



## Farabrutto (21 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non volano insulti o schiaffi in casa, per fortuna. E' semplicemente una situazione pesante perché mi ritrovo a vivere insieme ad una persona che non amo più . C'e' sicuramente di peggio, ci mancherebbe. Infatti oltre alla infattibilita di una separazione, non saprei nemmeno come spiegarle che me ne vorrei andare, perché probabilmente per lei va tutto bene come sempre.


Come ti capisco. Vivo una situazione molto molto simile. Dopo 20 anni che stiamo insieme,  l'ho tradita con due donne diverse negli ultimi 3 anni. Una è durata molto ma poi è finita. Con l'altra poche settimane ed è finita anche quella. E lei lo sa. Secondo me lo sa. Ma fa finta di niente. E la nostra vita continua così. Si trascina in una noia mortale. Mi prendo tutte le responsabilità del caso. Non cerco alcuna scusa, ma non riesco a trovare il modo per dirle che le voglio solo bene, ma che non è la mia vita questa.
Mi rendo sempre più conto che i tradimenti sono solo una conseguenza della mancanza di stima nei suoi confronti. Intendiamoci, la considero un'ottima madre. Presente e attenta. Una bravissima donna di casa, ma la sua dipendenza dalla madre è una cosa per me... Insopportabile. Non abbiamo alcun interesse comune, non so cosa condividere con lei... Domani è pasquetta... Che mi propone? A pranzo da mia suocera... E che cazzo...

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Come ti capisco. Vivo una situazione molto molto simile. Dopo 20 anni che stiamo insieme,  l'ho tradita con due donne diverse negli ultimi 3 anni. Una è durata molto ma poi è finita. Con l'altra poche settimane ed è finita anche quella. E lei lo sa. Secondo me lo sa. Ma fa finta di niente. E la nostra vita continua così. Si trascina in una noia mortale. Mi prendo tutte le responsabilità del caso. Non cerco alcuna scusa, ma non riesco a trovare il modo per dirle che le voglio solo bene, ma che non è la mia vita questa.
> Mi rendo sempre più conto che i tradimenti sono solo una conseguenza della mancanza di stima nei suoi confronti. Intendiamoci, la considero un'ottima madre. Presente e attenta. Una bravissima donna di casa, ma la sua dipendenza dalla madre è una cosa per me... Insopportabile. Non abbiamo alcun interesse comune, non so cosa condividere con lei... Domani è pasquetta... Che mi propone? A pranzo da mia suocera... E che cazzo...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sei orfano?


----------



## Farabrutto (21 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei orfano?


In che senso?

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> In che senso?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hai i genitori?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Come ti capisco. Vivo una situazione molto molto simile. Dopo 20 anni che stiamo insieme,  l'ho tradita con due donne diverse negli ultimi 3 anni. Una è durata molto ma poi è finita. Con l'altra poche settimane ed è finita anche quella. E lei lo sa. Secondo me lo sa. Ma fa finta di niente. E la nostra vita continua così. Si trascina in una noia mortale. Mi prendo tutte le responsabilità del caso. Non cerco alcuna scusa, ma non riesco a trovare il modo per dirle che le voglio solo bene, ma che non è la mia vita questa.
> Mi rendo sempre più conto che i tradimenti sono solo una conseguenza della mancanza di stima nei suoi confronti. Intendiamoci, la considero un'ottima madre. Presente e attenta. Una bravissima donna di casa, ma la sua dipendenza dalla madre è una cosa per me... Insopportabile. Non abbiamo alcun interesse comune, non so cosa condividere con lei... Domani è pasquetta... Che mi propone? A pranzo da mia suocera... E che cazzo...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


La mancanza di stima porta al tradimento più de l’attrazione che va a diminuire ?


----------



## Farabrutto (21 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La mancanza di stima porta al tradimento più de l’attrazione che va a diminuire ?


Diciamo che fisicamente la trovo ancora molto attraente. Il problema è che non riesco più a provare interesse per lei... È un po' difficile da spiegare.

Faccio un esempio: con lei non si può parlare...  di niente. Accade qualcosa di particolare nel mondo? Ne da notizia il telegiornale? Ecco l'unica cosa che nota.. è come è vestita la giornalista...

Non si informa, non legge, al massimo... Legge le cazzate su Facebook.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (21 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fa male il silenzio dovuto al fatto che non ci sia più niente da dirsi. Se non capisci il senso ritieniti fortunata: significa che non l’hai mai provato.


No ho capito. Solo che non ci andrai avanti anni. Mi trovo in linea con [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION].


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Diciamo che fisicamente la trovo ancora molto attraente. Il problema è che non riesco più a provare interesse per lei... È un po' difficile da spiegare.
> 
> Faccio un esempio: con lei non si può parlare...  di niente. Accade qualcosa di particolare nel mondo? Ne da notizia il telegiornale? Ecco l'unica cosa che nota.. è come è vestita la giornalista...
> 
> ...


Non mi rispondi?
È una domanda troppo intima?

Perché hai sposato una donna senza interessi comuni?
Sei certo che non pensi niente? Non può essere che sdrammatizzi le vuote polemiche televisive?


----------



## Lostris (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però mi si forma una domanda, per tutto il forum: ma state male e in imbarazzo se qualche familiare, il coniuge, un amico sta in silenzio vicino a voi? Non è proprio quel silenzio senza imbarazzo, quello spazio dove possono fluire pensieri anche nella vicinanza di un altro, che dovrebbe farci sentire tranquilli?


Se sto bene in silenzio con qualcuno accanto, senza sentire il bisogno di riempire, i casi sono due.. O mi è del tutto indifferente o è segno di una completa intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se sto bene in silenzio con qualcuno accanto, senza sentire il bisogno di riempire, i casi sono due.. O mi è del tutto indifferente o è segno di una completa intimità.


In ogni caso l’attribuire a intimità il silenzio dell’altro è del tutto arbitrario.


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi rispondi?
> È una domanda troppo intima?
> 
> Perché hai sposato una donna senza interessi comuni?
> Sei certo che non pensi niente? Non può essere che sdrammatizzi le vuote polemiche televisive?


No, figurati, mia madre e viva e vegeta. Non colgo il nesso.
Come nel caso di Kid si è progressivamente trasformata dopo la maternità.

Prima ad esempio partivamo spesso, e io adoro viaggiare, sono anni invece che andiamo fuori un weekend una volta l'anno, forse. Al cinema? Le poche volte che ci vado, vado da solo. Un concerto? Uguale ecc... Uscire adesso significa andare al centro commerciale e talvolta viene pure la madre. 

Le vuote polemiche televisive? No guarda non parlo certo di sterili argomenti politici, ma con una che sui temi importanti che so come l'immigrazione, piuttosto che la violenza sulle donne non sa che dire... Se non delle banalità assolute... Beh io non riesco a parlare.

Ma come faccio a dirle: guarda il problema sono io... Faccio una vita con te che mi annoia a morte, non ti amo più, me ne voglio andare? Mica è facile...
Perché tanto lo so che presto o tardi magari incontro un'altra donna interessante e ricomincia tutto come prima...

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> No, figurati, mia madre e viva e vegeta. Non colgo il nesso.
> Come nel caso di Kid si è progressivamente trasformata dopo la maternità.
> 
> Prima ad esempio partivamo spesso, e io adoro viaggiare, sono anni invece che andiamo fuori un weekend una volta l'anno, forse. Al cinema? Le poche volte che ci vado, vado da solo. Un concerto? Uguale ecc... Uscire adesso significa andare al centro commerciale e talvolta viene pure la madre.
> ...


Premesso che non si risolvono le difficoltà di dialogo andando a letto con altre persone, a me ha colpito il fatto che tu trovi assurdo o segno di dipendenza o una intrusione nel vostro rapporto il fatto che lei abbia piacere a passare del tempo con sua madre, soprattutto alle feste oppure, come mi dici ora, per un giro in un centro commerciale, luogo decisamente poco romantico.
Io ho ottimi rapporti con i miei figli e con mia figlia un rapporto molto stretto. È mia figlia che mi propone di passare del tempo con lei e non mi sembra che vi sia nulla di negativo. Mi ha anche invitata un capodanno insieme ai suoi amici.
Quello che mi ha incuriosito è il rapporto con i tuoi genitori. Tu non li frequenti? Non hai piacere di stare con loro? Non vuoi vederli nemmeno durante le feste?

Per quanto riguarda il dialogo o lo stile di vita mi sorgono altre curiosità.
Poiché lei non è la collega che spara banalità e che si può fare finta di non aver sentito (cosa che io mai farei) mi chiedo perché non le chiedi perché questi eventi non la toccano.
Potrebbe essere che lei non ne voglia parlare con te perché è lei che trova che tu dica banalità e non voglia scontrarsi con te?
Ultima raffica :mexican:di domande: da quanto tempo siete sposati? Voglio dire che magari una trentenne senza carico famigliare è più propensa a uscire di una cinquantenne con un lavoro impegnativo e che si occupa di tutto. Perché non viaggiate più? Lei dice che è stanca?


----------



## Lostris (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni caso l’attribuire a intimità il silenzio dell’altro è del tutto arbitrario.


Parlavo per me 
Di ciò che sento io.

Tutti i significati che attribuiamo al comportamento altrui sono necessariamente arbitrari.. si fa quel che si può.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlavo per me
> Di ciò che sento io.
> 
> Tutti i significati che attribuiamo al comportamento altrui sono necessariamente arbitrari.. si fa quel che si può.


Meglio chiarirlo.


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premesso che non si risolvono le difficoltà di dialogo andando a letto con altre persone, a me ha colpito il fatto che tu trovi assurdo o segno di dipendenza o una intrusione nel vostro rapporto il fatto che lei abbia piacere a passare del tempo con sua madre, soprattutto alle feste oppure, come mi dici ora, per un giro in un centro commerciale, luogo decisamente poco romantico.
> Io ho ottimi rapporti con i miei figli e con mia figlia un rapporto molto stretto. È mia figlia che mi propone di passare del tempo con lei e non mi sembra che vi sia nulla di negativo. Mi ha anche invitata un capodanno insieme ai suoi amici.
> Quello che mi ha incuriosito è il rapporto con i tuoi genitori. Tu non li frequenti? Non hai piacere di stare con loro? Non vuoi vederli nemmeno durante le feste?
> 
> ...


Mia suocera è onnipresente. La vede tutti i giorni dopo il lavoro e tutti i weekend. Io vado a trovare i miei genitori, certo, ma è ovvio che visto che lavoro come un somaro se un weekend ogni due tre mesi partissi... Sarebbe un problema? Evidentemente si

Siamo sposati da 15 anni. Nostro figlio ne ha 11 a luglio. Abbiamo poco più di quarant'anni.
Questo è il quadro. Mi rendo sempre più conto che finché avevo delle distrazioni alle fine lo sopportavo. 
Oggi non più. Devo trovare il modo ed il coraggio per dirle che non è la mia vita e che voglio riprendere ad essere felice. Così in questa noia assoluta io non riesco

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Mia suocera è onnipresente. La vede tutti i giorni dopo il lavoro e tutti i weekend. Io vado a trovare i miei genitori, certo, ma è ovvio che visto che lavoro come un somaro se un weekend ogni due tre mesi partissi... Sarebbe un problema? Evidentemente si
> 
> Siamo sposati da 15 anni. Nostro figlio ne ha 11 a luglio. Abbiamo poco più di quarant'anni.
> Questo è il quadro. Mi rendo sempre più conto che finché avevo delle distrazioni alle fine lo sopportavo.
> ...


Come saresti felice?


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come saresti felice?


La risposta è purtroppo una sola. Da solo.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (22 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io la percepisco come te.
> E il silenzio, il mangiare in silenzio in particolare, senza neanche sfiorarsi con lo sguardo perchè non serve per sapersi co-presenti, è uno degli indicatori per me di benessere con un'altra persona.
> 
> Ma conosco anche l'altro silenzio, che non è silenzio ma è non detto e ancor di più taciuto, che è rumorosissimo, fastidioso e ricorda il deserto emozionale che ho attraversato col mio ex.
> ...



Post veramente bello, ora sei diventata anche sintetica.

Davvero, sarebbe tutto da "bolt" ma la frase evidenziata mi girerà nella testa per un bel po'.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> La risposta è purtroppo una sola. Da solo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Quindi sei nella crisi di mezza età e al rimpianto di una vita into the wild?
Sorgono spontanee altre domande: nei tre anni precedenti il figlio e durante i fidanzamento e i viaggi, di cosa parlavate? 
Perché ti era sembrata la donna da sposare? Su cosa era basata la vostra relazione?


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Bella domanda. Mi rendo conto che lei è sempre stata così, sono io ad essere cambiato. Prima forse non vedevo tutte queste incompatibilità o forse più semplicemente sono io a non essere compatibile con la vita familiare... Perché certo non posso lamentarmi, perché vedo tanti miei amici accompagnati con delle rompicoglioni atomiche, che chiaramente tradiscono regolarmente.
Quindi potrei fare come fanno tutti... La famiglia è sacra, non si tocca e si vive, veramente, nei ritagli di tempo

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Mi rendo conto che lei è sempre stata così, sono io ad essere cambiato. Prima forse non vedevo tutte queste incompatibilità o forse più semplicemente sono io a non essere compatibile con la vita familiare... Perché certo non posso lamentarmi, perché vedo tanti miei amici accompagnati con delle rompicoglioni atomiche, che chiaramente tradiscono regolarmente.
> Quindi potrei fare come fanno tutti... La famiglia è sacra, non si tocca e si vive, veramente, nei ritagli di tempo
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma no!
La vita è adesso!
Ma dovrebbe essere in casa, non in un motel.
Penso che prima del motel, ma anche dopo, si potrebbe pensare di dover vivere in casa.
Io non credo che potrei stare con una persona che rispetto a questioni politiche, storiche ed etiche la pensasse in modo diametralmente opposto o se sminuisse questi problemi.
Potrei buttarla in caciara (tipo criticando l’abbigliamento della giornalista) se percepissi una situazione pesante tra amici o se volessi evitare scontri in riunioni di famiglia.
Ma non potrei mai con un coniuge.
Perché tu pensi intimamente che è stupida e non le chiedi dei suoi pensieri e dei suoi sentimenti e non le doni i tuoi?
Certo che se i tuoi pensieri sono “devono morire tutti” è meglio non condividerli


----------



## Rosarose (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Mi rendo conto che lei è sempre stata così, sono io ad essere cambiato. Prima forse non vedevo tutte queste incompatibilità o forse più semplicemente sono io a non essere compatibile con la vita familiare... Perché certo non posso lamentarmi, perché vedo tanti miei amici accompagnati con delle rompicoglioni atomiche, che chiaramente tradiscono regolarmente.
> Quindi potrei fare come fanno tutti... La famiglia è sacra, non si tocca e si vive, veramente, nei ritagli di tempo
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda io mi dissocio completamente da questa visione!
È vero che siamo su tradinet, ma siamo anche nel 2020, possibile che non riusciate a vedere come soluzione quella di chiudere un rapporto che non funziona!!
Anche [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION] mi fa davvero arrabbiare!
Una volta presa coscienza che il rapporto è arrivato ad un punto morto, che non resuscitera' magicamente, che non sia ha più nulla da dire all'altro, che è rimasta solo noia se non fastidio, la strada può essere solo una: LA SEPARAZIONE.
Non trascinatevi, non pensate a vite doppie, vissute nell'ombra e nei ritagli che sono alla fine tristi anche quelle, riprendetevi la vostra vita e andate avanti a testa alta!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Guarda io mi dissocio completamente da questa visione!
> È vero che siamo su tradinet, ma siamo anche nel 2020, possibile che non riusciate a vedere come soluzione quella di chiudere un rapporto che non funziona!!
> Anche [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION] mi fa davvero arrabbiare!
> Una volta presa coscienza che il rapporto è arrivato ad un punto morto, che non resuscitera' magicamente, che non sia ha più nulla da dire all'altro, che è rimasta solo noia se non fastidio, la strada può essere solo una: LA SEPARAZIONE.
> ...


Piccola Rose, certo che hai ragione... Ma che gli dico a mio figlio? Del giudizio di tutti gli altri me ne fotto... Ma del suo..  distruggere una famiglia che tutto sommato funziona è una grossa responsabilità.

In questo momento sono solo sulle rive di un lago a leggere un libro. Ed il pensiero che fra mezz'ora debbo andarmene per andare a casa di mia suocera mi prende in magone...

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Mi rendo conto che lei è sempre stata così, sono io ad essere cambiato. Prima forse non vedevo tutte queste incompatibilità o forse più semplicemente sono io a non essere compatibile con la vita familiare... Perché certo non posso lamentarmi, perché vedo tanti miei amici accompagnati con delle rompicoglioni atomiche, che chiaramente tradiscono regolarmente.
> Quindi potrei fare come fanno tutti... *La famiglia è sacra, non si tocca e si vive, veramente, nei ritagli di tempo*


La famiglia è sacra, è inviolabile, nel vocabolario scrivono _oggetto di una particolare riverenza o venerazione_ (sacro), e non si tocca e si vive nei ritagli di tempo...
Fai una dichiarazione forte. Quello che vedi intorno a te è un teatrino tenuto in piedi perchè si deve ma dove non si vive, e si va fuori a vivere. 
Ma tu quando vai alle cene di famiglia, o vai al centro commerciale con tua moglie, non sei tu?
Il tuo vero te dov'è? Dove lo vedresti, a fare cosa. Non credo in un hotel con un'amante. Voglio dire non credo che tu ritrovi te stesso in una stanza fuori da casa con una che è solo "una".


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La famiglia è sacra, è inviolabile, nel vocabolario scrivono _oggetto di una particolare riverenza o venerazione_ (sacro), e non si tocca e si vive nei ritagli di tempo...
> Fai una dichiarazione forte. Quello che vedi intorno a te è un teatrino tenuto in piedi perchè si deve ma dove non si vive, e si va fuori a vivere.
> Ma tu quando vai alle cene di famiglia, o vai al centro commerciale con tua moglie, non sei tu?
> Il tuo vero te dov'è? Dove lo vedresti, a fare cosa. Non credo in un hotel con un'amante. Voglio dire non credo che tu ritrovi te stesso in una stanza fuori da casa con una che è solo "una".


Mi vedo come sono sempre stato. Ovvero in giro per qualche città del mondo, a teatro, al cinema, tutte cose che ho continuato a fare in questi anni, ma da solo, perché tanto non ci è mai venuta con me. Per me la vita vera è questa. Ogni anno propongo viaggi, cose da fare e alla fine le faccio... Ma da solo.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Faccio un esempio. Un mio conoscente il mese scorso il martedì sera andava in scena. Ho comprato due biglietti. Alle fine (lei il mercoledì non lavorava) ci sono andato da solo. Perché voleva andarci di sabato. Ma il sabato lo spettacolo non c'era...

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Mi vedo come sono sempre stato. Ovvero in giro per qualche città del mondo, a teatro, al cinema, tutte cose che ho continuato a fare in questi anni, ma da solo, perché tanto non ci è mai venuta con me. Per me la vita vera è questa. Ogni anno propongo viaggi, cose da fare e alla fine le faccio... Ma da solo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Forse tua moglie avverte più il peso della "sacralità" e non riesce a mollare e godersi momenti di svago, perchè tutte le cose che hai scritto sono svaghi. Uscire di casa per "arricchirsi" di uno spettacolo o delle esperienze di un viaggio. E' comprensibile però c'è anche chi negli anni taglia qua, taglia là, e alla fine si trova a dover stare dietro a tutta una serie di cose che non finiscono mai, e finite quelle non c'è neppure testa per aver voglia di vivere altro.
Potrebbe essere che anche lei si sente sola.
Il fatto che non si renda partecipe rispetto anche al solo commentare qualche notizia che passa per il telegiornale sei certo non sia per quieto vivere? Anche lei, come te, assisterà sempre alle stesse scene. L'uomo di casa che inveisce verso il politico di turno mentre la moglie scola la pasta e pensa al ragù mentre il ragazzino avanza qualche richiesta sono scene tipo del nostro paese.
Aggiungo: se vivo in un ambiente chiuso, casa lavoro genitori, e non sento altre voci anche le riflessioni si fermeranno lì, sempre le stesse, se lei non ha sorgenti esterne che le portino ad elaborare pensieri, ma sta in una situazione statica quello che vede per tv, notizie, non le fan ne caldo ne freddo.
Quella che descrivi come vita vera sono emozioni date da eventi. Non è qualcosa di così impossibile rispetto alla vita che vivi. Perchè intanto non provi a coinvolgere tuo figlio? Prima che arrivi all'adolescenza e non abbia tutta sta voglia di passare il suo tempo libero con mamma e papà. Intanto porti lui e poi richiamai lei a far parte della sacra famiglia.


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse tua moglie avverte più il peso della "sacralità" e non riesce a mollare e godersi momenti di svago, perchè tutte le cose che hai scritto sono svaghi. Uscire di casa per "arricchirsi" di uno spettacolo o delle esperienze di un viaggio. E' comprensibile però c'è anche chi negli anni taglia qua, taglia là, e alla fine si trova a dover stare dietro a tutta una serie di cose che non finiscono mai, e finite quelle non c'è neppure testa per aver voglia di vivere altro.
> Potrebbe essere che anche lei si sente sola.
> Il fatto che non si renda partecipe rispetto anche al solo commentare qualche notizia che passa per il telegiornale sei certo non sia per quieto vivere? Anche lei, come te, assisterà sempre alle stesse scene. L'uomo di casa che inveisce verso il politico di turno mentre la moglie scola la pasta e pensa al ragù mentre il ragazzino avanza qualche richiesta sono scene tipo del nostro paese.
> Quella che descrivi come vita vera sono emozioni date da eventi. Non è qualcosa di così impossibile rispetto alla vita che vivi. Perchè intanto non provi a coinvolgere tuo figlio? Prima che arrivi all'adolescenza e non abbia tutta sta voglia di passare il suo tempo libero con mamma e papà. Intanto porti lui e poi richiamai lei a far parte della sacra famiglia.


Magari non ho spiegato bene cosa intendo per notizie del telegiornale... Non me ne frega niente di parlare di politica, non sono il tipo mai appassionato di queste cose. Ma se ad esempio si parla dei problemi veri, come ad esempio l'immigrazione io non riesco a parlare con lei. Ripete le stesse cazzate che si leggono sui social. Restassero a casa loro. Ci rubano il lavoro. Questi vengono qui a fare la pacchia... Prima gli italiani... Non fa un minimo di analisi su niente.

E poi il calcio. Io non lo sopporto più. Sono anni che non lo seguo più. E lei non si capacita di questo. "Ma invece di stare a leggere perché non fai come tutti i comuni mortali e ti guardi la tua Inter? Perché non sei "normale"?"

 Diamine il suo più grande interesse è "ma Wanda Nara che ha detto?" Ma sticazzi no?
Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Magari non ho spiegato bene cosa intendo per notizie del telegiornale... Non me ne frega niente di parlare di politica, non sono il tipo mai appassionato di queste cose. Ma se ad esempio si parla dei problemi veri, come ad esempio l'immigrazione io non riesco a parlare con lei. Ripete le stesse cazzate che si leggono sui social. Restassero a casa loro. Ci rubano il lavoro. Questi vengono qui a fare la pacchia... Prima gli italiani... Non fa un minimo di analisi su niente.
> 
> E poi il calcio. Io non lo sopporto più. Sono anni che non lo seguo più. E lei non si capacita di questo. "Ma invece di stare a leggere perché non fai come tutti i comuni mortali e ti guardi la tua Inter? Perché non sei "normale"?"
> 
> Diamine il suo più grande interesse è "ma Wanda Nara che ha detto?" Ma sticazzi no?


Wanda Nara non so neppure chi sia.
Ad ogni modo mi pare che ti vorrebbe più "mediocre", probabilmente ti vede irrequieto e crede che se seguissi un certo modo di essere più omologato (per lei) staresti meglio.
Però dici che sapevi che era così quando l'hai sposata, e allora perchè l'hai sposata?
Quando eravate fidanzati facevate una vita tanto diversa?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Mi rendo conto che lei è sempre stata così, sono io ad essere cambiato. Prima forse non vedevo tutte queste incompatibilità o forse più semplicemente sono io a non essere compatibile con la vita familiare... Perché certo non posso lamentarmi, perché vedo tanti miei amici accompagnati con delle rompicoglioni atomiche, che chiaramente tradiscono regolarmente.
> Quindi potrei fare come fanno tutti... La famiglia è sacra, non si tocca e si vive, veramente, nei ritagli di tempo
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hai preso conoscenza che siete molto diversi. Capita che queste cose non si notano all’inizio.
Il problema è: cosa si fa adesso ?
Quello che tu vorresti non è niente di speciale, essere compagni di viaggi fa bene alla coppia, allo spirito. 
Essere in disaccordo su politica ecc ci può stare se entrambi avete una visione profonda ed etica. Brutto sentire : “possono morire tutti “: dimostra una cattiveria che giustamente ti fa allontanare. 
Non ho capito quale è il problema sul calcio. Sono curiosa: non mi dire che è una tifosa.
Non ho consigli: la soluzione la devi trovare da solo; tu conosci meglio la situazione.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio. Un mio conoscente il mese scorso il martedì sera andava in scena. Ho comprato due biglietti. Alle fine (lei il mercoledì non lavorava) ci sono andato da solo. Perché voleva andarci di sabato. Ma il sabato lo spettacolo non c'era...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> La vedo dura: sembra che si diverte a farti dispetti.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Piccola Rose, certo che hai ragione... Ma che gli dico a mio figlio? Del giudizio di tutti gli altri me ne fotto... Ma del suo..  distruggere una famiglia che tutto sommato funziona è una grossa responsabilità.
> 
> In questo momento sono solo sulle rive di un lago a leggere un libro. Ed il pensiero che fra mezz'ora debbo andarmene per andare a casa di mia suocera mi prende in magone...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Il problema non è tua suocera ....
Tua suocera e’ l’alibi.
Basta dire a tua moglie : mi sono rotto i ciglioni !!! Da domani andiamo dove dico io ..senno’ ci separiamo !
Ma il problema è ...tu sai dove andare ?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Mi rendo conto che lei è sempre stata così, sono io ad essere cambiato. Prima forse non vedevo tutte queste incompatibilità o forse più semplicemente sono io a non essere compatibile con la vita familiare... Perché certo non posso lamentarmi, perché vedo tanti miei amici accompagnati con delle rompicoglioni atomiche, che chiaramente tradiscono regolarmente.
> Quindi potrei fare come fanno tutti... La famiglia è sacra, non si tocca e si vive, veramente, nei ritagli di tempo
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Se tua moglie si rifiuta ad accompagnarti nei viaggi e spettacoli NON SIGNIFICA CHE TU NON SEI FATTO PER LA VITA FAMILIARE ! Significa solamente che non andate più d’accordo , aggiungendo che tu comunque le proponi cose piacevoli che lei puntualmente rifiuta.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Wanda Nara non so neppure chi sia.
> Ad ogni modo mi pare che ti vorrebbe più "mediocre", probabilmente ti vede irrequieto e crede che se seguissi un certo modo di essere più omologato (per lei) staresti meglio.
> Però dici che sapevi che era così quando l'hai sposata, e allora perchè l'hai sposata?
> Quando eravate fidanzati facevate una vita tanto diversa?


Magari da fidanzati a lui piacevano le sue tette ..sai quanti si sposano per questo è altre amenità ?
Non me ne volere a male farabrutto.... ma vi state “”svalutando  a vicenda “...amplificando gli elementi negativi invece di esaltare quelli positivi


----------



## Vera (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Faccio un esempio. Un mio conoscente il mese scorso il martedì sera andava in scena. Ho comprato due biglietti. Alle fine (lei il mercoledì non lavorava) ci sono andato da solo. Perché voleva andarci di sabato. Ma il sabato lo spettacolo non c'era...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si è adagiata, come tanti. Scommetto che ci voleva andare di sabato sera perché il giorno dopo non lavorava. 
Uscire o fare un viaggio con il proprio uomo dovrebbe essere un piacere, non un peso.
Tu, a quanto ho capito, hai le idee chiare, sei stanco. Ti rimane solo da dirlo a lei. Se ti ama si da una mossa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Magari non ho spiegato bene cosa intendo per notizie del telegiornale... Non me ne frega niente di parlare di politica, non sono il tipo mai appassionato di queste cose. Ma se ad esempio si parla dei problemi veri, come ad esempio l'immigrazione io non riesco a parlare con lei. Ripete le stesse cazzate che si leggono sui social. Restassero a casa loro. Ci rubano il lavoro. Questi vengono qui a fare la pacchia... Prima gli italiani... Non fa un minimo di analisi su niente.
> 
> E poi il calcio. Io non lo sopporto più. Sono anni che non lo seguo più. E lei non si capacita di questo. "Ma invece di stare a leggere perché non fai come tutti i comuni mortali e ti guardi la tua Inter? Perché non sei "normale"?"
> 
> ...


Mi hai convinto.
Divorzia.
E non scherzo.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Si è adagiata, come tanti. Scommetto che ci voleva andare di sabato sera perché il giorno dopo non lavorava.
> Uscire o fare un viaggio con il proprio uomo dovrebbe essere un piacere, non un peso.
> Tu, a quanto ho capito, hai le idee chiare, sei stanco. Ti rimane solo da dirlo a lei. Se ti ama si da una mossa.


Neanche il mercoledì non lavorava.
Per me sono dispetti. Se lo spettacolo era di sabato avrebbe detto che voleva andare di martedì ( se martedì non c’era spettacolo)


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Magari da fidanzati a lui piacevano le sue tette ..sai quanti si sposano per questo è altre amenità ?
> Non me ne volere a male farabrutto.... ma vi state “”svalutando  a vicenda “...amplificando gli elementi negativi invece di esaltare quelli positivi


In fondo neppure la tetta è un'amenità, è una rappresentazione del vedere nella donna -a livello inconscio- la persona ideale con cui riprodursi. Solo che nella nostra specie non è che ti riproduci e l'anno dopo vai a riprodurti con un'altra, quindi ci metti pure una bella scelta razionale sulla persona con cui ti troverai a vivere per il resto della tua vita. Solitamente la base è "ci sto bene insieme" perchè se ci sto male, a passar insieme il resto della vita, è abbastanza ovvio che poi venga voglia di scappar via. Poi ci saranno altri elementi che potremmo riassumere in "trovo che sia una personcina di una certo livello".
Dipende molto dall'età e dalla maturità con cui si è fatta questa scelta. Se ti sei sposato quella che voleva pensare alla casa e passare i weekend con i genitori, non è che poi ti diventa una viaggiatrice e dopo scopre che è appassionata di teatro per dire. Se ti sei fidanzato a 18 anni ti sei conosciuto ancora in una fase di sperimentazione e di ricerca (che quella fase sia viaggiare o andare andare in discoteca) e può capitare di trovarsi vicino qualcuno che si "credeva diverso", anche se diverso non so quanto... mi viene più da pensare che ci sia stato un periodo di grande innamoramento dove l'altro si è fatto andare bene di tutto e non lo vedeva perchè gli bastava la gioia di aver vicino la persona amata.
Le lamentele sui weekend nei centri commerciali con la fidanzata io le sentivo già a 24 anni, tra quelli che già facevano coppietta fissa con quella che poi sarebbe diventata moglie. Mica venivano costretti sai... ci andavano però se chiedevi ti piace rispondevano no. Ma non era un grande no, era un no però mi piace stare vicino a lei nel mio tempo libero. Lo stesso dall'altra parte, ragazze vicino al fidanzato che faceva discorsi di cui a loro proprio non poteva fregare di meno. Però, almeno a me, era abbastanza palese che sei ti sposi giovane su queste basi ti infili dritto dritto nel fare il remake di quelli che vedi spenti girare insieme perchè "la famiglia è sacra".


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Post veramente bello, *ora sei diventata anche sintetica*.
> 
> Davvero, sarebbe tutto da "bolt" ma la frase evidenziata mi girerà nella testa per un bel po'.


:carneval:

Visto? 
Ho deciso che esser prolissa non esclude necessariamente l'esser sintetica, anzi, si compenetrano 

G. dice che sto invecchiando :facepalm:... 
io penso che il mio rapporto con la morte stia migliorando, e dopo anni passati ad inseguire il tempo, adesso riesco a sedermici dentro e ascoltarlo scorrere anche su di me.  
In una coccola...


----------



## Vera (22 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Neanche il mercoledì non lavorava.
> Per me sono dispetti. Se lo spettacolo era di sabato avrebbe detto che voleva andare di martedì ( se martedì non c’era spettacolo)


Hai ragione, il mercoledì non lavorava. È solo una rompi coglioni, punto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In fondo neppure la tetta è un'amenità, è una rappresentazione del vedere nella donna -a livello inconscio- la persona ideale con cui riprodursi. Solo che nella nostra specie non è che ti riproduci e l'anno dopo vai a riprodurti con un'altra, quindi ci metti pure una bella scelta razionale sulla persona con cui ti troverai a vivere per il resto della tua vita. Solitamente la base è "ci sto bene insieme" perchè se ci sto male, a passar insieme il resto della vita, è abbastanza ovvio che poi venga voglia di scappar via. Poi ci saranno altri elementi che potremmo riassumere in "trovo che sia una personcina di una certo livello".
> Dipende molto dall'età e dalla maturità con cui si è fatta questa scelta. Se ti sei sposato quella che voleva pensare alla casa e passare i weekend con i genitori, non è che poi ti diventa una viaggiatrice e dopo scopre che è appassionata di teatro per dire. Se ti sei fidanzato a 18 anni ti sei conosciuto ancora in una fase di sperimentazione e di ricerca (che quella fase sia viaggiare o andare andare in discoteca) e può capitare di trovarsi vicino qualcuno che si "credeva diverso", anche se diverso non so quanto... mi viene più da pensare che ci sia stato un periodo di grande innamoramento dove l'altro si è fatto andare bene di tutto e non lo vedeva perchè gli bastava la gioia di aver vicino la persona amata.
> Le lamentele sui weekend nei centri commerciali con la fidanzata io le sentivo già a 24 anni, tra quelli che già facevano coppietta fissa con quella che poi sarebbe diventata moglie. Mica venivano costretti sai... ci andavano però se chiedevi ti piace rispondevano no. Ma non era un grande no, era un no però mi piace stare vicino a lei nel mio tempo libero. Lo stesso dall'altra parte, ragazze vicino al fidanzato che faceva discorsi di cui a loro proprio non poteva fregare di meno. Però, almeno a me, era abbastanza palese che sei ti sposi giovane su queste basi ti infili dritto dritto nel fare il remake di quelli che vedi spenti girare insieme perchè "la famiglia è sacra".


A spanne avevano trent’anni.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In fondo neppure la tetta è un'amenità, è una rappresentazione del vedere nella donna -a livello inconscio- la persona ideale con cui riprodursi. Solo che nella nostra specie non è che ti riproduci e l'anno dopo vai a riprodurti con un'altra, quindi ci metti pure una bella scelta razionale sulla persona con cui ti troverai a vivere per il resto della tua vita. Solitamente la base è "ci sto bene insieme" perchè se ci sto male, a passar insieme il resto della vita, è abbastanza ovvio che poi venga voglia di scappar via. Poi ci saranno altri elementi che potremmo riassumere in "trovo che sia una personcina di una certo livello".
> Dipende molto dall'età e dalla maturità con cui si è fatta questa scelta. Se ti sei sposato quella che voleva pensare alla casa e passare i weekend con i genitori, non è che poi ti diventa una viaggiatrice e dopo scopre che è appassionata di teatro per dire. Se ti sei fidanzato a 18 anni ti sei conosciuto ancora in una fase di sperimentazione e di ricerca (che quella fase sia viaggiare o andare andare in discoteca) e può capitare di trovarsi vicino qualcuno che si "credeva diverso", anche se diverso non so quanto... mi viene più da pensare che ci sia stato un periodo di grande innamoramento dove l'altro si è fatto andare bene di tutto e non lo vedeva perchè gli bastava la gioia di aver vicino la persona amata.
> Le lamentele sui weekend nei centri commerciali con la fidanzata io le sentivo già a 24 anni, tra quelli che già facevano coppietta fissa con quella che poi sarebbe diventata moglie. Mica venivano costretti sai... ci andavano però se chiedevi ti piace rispondevano no. Ma non era un grande no, era un no però mi piace stare vicino a lei nel mio tempo libero. Lo stesso dall'altra parte, ragazze vicino al fidanzato che faceva discorsi di cui a loro proprio non poteva fregare di meno. Però, almeno a me, era abbastanza palese che sei ti sposi giovane su queste basi ti infili dritto dritto nel fare il remake di quelli che vedi spenti girare insieme perchè "la famiglia è sacra".


La tetta e’ un modo per dire “ne sono coinvolto sessualmente “... 
molti si sposano o tradiscino per questo ...si costruiscono un’immagine mentale che integra la componente sessuale e il gioco e’ fatto...
Poi dopo qualche anno ti ritrovi a scoprire l’inesistenza di neppure un briciolo di affinità elettive .../
Poi però c’e chi le affinità le vede ancora ma sono cascate le tette ../
E torniamo sempre lì .... 
Riguardo alla stima , non sottovalutiamo però gli atteggiamenti svalutativi ...
Spesso si comincia a svalutare il partner e quello che prima era vista come una “irresistibile postura “..viene ora vista come una posa da maleducat..:è un processo irreversibile a volte ..soprattutto se postumo a un tradimento non scopero di chi giudica.
Nel periodo di “crisi” prensciperta , io ero sempre stanca e non avevo voglia di fare nulla ...con lui mi confrontavo poco. non mi andava ....  cosa avrà pensato di me ? Eppure era tutto così distante dalla realtà ...


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A spanne avevano trent’anni.


Ci saranno stati anni di fidanzamento alle spalle. Ma anche così non fosse vuol dire che si sono incrociati in una fase della loro vita dove era prioritario costruire una famiglia, se invece sei già insieme il passo è abbastanza dietro l'angolo. Se sei fidanzato da anni ti sposi, oppure smonti tutto e riparti. Ma vedi come anche il giovane amante di [MENTION=7596]Rose1994[/MENTION] nonostante abbia una vita davanti, già sta scrivendo tutto quel che sarà il suo dopo ora.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci saranno stati anni di fidanzamento alle spalle. Ma anche così non fosse vuol dire che si sono incrociati in una fase della loro vita dove era prioritario costruire una famiglia, se invece sei già insieme il passo è abbastanza dietro l'angolo. Se sei fidanzato da anni ti sposi, oppure smonti tutto e riparti. Ma vedi come anche il giovane amante di @_Rose1994_ nonostante abbia una vita davanti, già sta scrivendo tutto quel che sarà il suo dopo ora.


Può essere tutto.
Però la generalizzazione che ci si sposa alla cazzo non mi piace.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La tetta e’ un modo per dire “ne sono coinvolto sessualmente “...
> molti si sposano o tradiscino per questo ...si costruiscono un’immagine mentale che integra la componente sessuale e il gioco e’ fatto...
> Poi dopo qualche anno ti ritrovi a scoprire l’inesistenza di neppure un briciolo di affinità elettive .../
> Poi però c’e chi le affinità le vede ancora ma sono cascate le tette ../
> ...


Io non credo che ci si sposi e si tradisca ponendo la stessa scelta. 
Si sposa quella che si vuole come compagna per una vita, è una scelta razionale. Magari è una scelta anche dettata da tutto il percorso genitoriale pregresso (scegliere la donna che in fondo la madre approva, o per ribellione quella opposta).
Io ho conosciuto parecchi ragazzi "ribelli", e tanti si sono sposati la più classica delle donne. Nonostante tutti i lori discorsi sono andati a scegliersi esattamente e consapevolmente una persona pacata, piuttosto omologata... insomma il loro opposto, quella che nonostante tutto la mamma avrebbe approvato.
Chi tradisce non cerca la persona ma solo emozioni, l'identificazione fisica di un X persona è solo un contenitore che risponde a pregresse sensazioni che diano una certa garanzia di emozione (che sia che piace la tettona da sempre, che sia la ragazzina perchè guardando le veline parte l'arrapamento e non si sa come tenerlo a bada durante le scene nella sacralità della famiglia). Se leggi la descrizione delle amanti da parte di chi tradisce sono vuote della persona stessa. Potrebbe essere quella o qualsiasi altra.
Quello che descrivi tu è di chi si sposa in fase di innamoramento. Finito quello finisce tutto. Se non si trasforma in amore. Solo che prima di passarci spesso si crede che si proveranno le sensazioni dell'innamoramento per sempre, e lo si chiama amore.


----------



## patroclo (22 Aprile 2019)

....eri in riva al lago a leggere, spero che tu sia rimasto lì. Magari dopo essere andato a prendere tuo figlio ed un paio di panini. Si possono anche fare scelte autonome. Fanno star meglio e magari comunicano un disagio meglio di un "vaffanculo"


----------



## Rosarose (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Piccola Rose, certo che hai ragione... Ma che gli dico a mio figlio? Del giudizio di tutti gli altri me ne fotto... Ma del suo..  distruggere una famiglia che tutto sommato funziona è una grossa responsabilità.
> 
> In questo momento sono solo sulle rive di un lago a leggere un libro. Ed il pensiero che fra mezz'ora debbo andarmene per andare a casa di mia suocera mi prende in magone...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi dici quanti anni ha tuo figlio?
Ora io sono una di quelle persone che pensa che se gestita bene, una separazione, non possa che giovare ai figli.
Insomma bisogna pure evolversi  e staccarsi dall'idea che la famiglia così a prescindere da tutto, sia il bene assoluto!
Bisogna dare ai figli una famiglia di qualità se questo non è più possibile si propina ai figli cibo avariato, spacciandolo per prelibato.
Per me si fanno più danni, bisogna mostrare ai figli che si è capaci di lottare, di prendere decisioni difficili, per aspirare a qualcosa di migliore. Se ti senti spento nel matrimonio, comunicherai a tuo figlio che il matrimonio spegne e annoia, che l'amore è una brodaglia insulsa...vedi tu!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Mi dici quanti anni ha tuo figlio?
> Ora io sono una di quelle persone che pensa che se gestita bene, una separazione, non possa che giovare ai figli.
> Insomma bisogna pure evolversi  e staccarsi dall'idea che la famiglia così a prescindere da tutto, sia il bene assoluto!
> Bisogna dare ai figli una famiglia di qualità se questo non è più possibile si propina ai figli cibo avariato, spacciandolo per prelibato.
> ...


Mio figlio ha 11 anni. Cerco di rispondere alle varie domande. Ho conosciuto mia moglie ai tempi dell'università. Vari anni di fidanzamento, poi convivenza, poi il matrimonio. La maternità l'ha cambiata, da cima a fondo. Ma forse ha cambiato anche me. Sempre più insofferente. Sempre più inquieto.
L'ultimo vero viaggio fatto insieme è stato il viaggio di nozze... Poi, praticamente, più nulla. E dire che da fidanzati andavamo fuori spesso... Ora non più. Ogni volta una scusa, ogni volta un problema. È da prima di Natale che provo a dirle di passare un weekend da soli. Lo scorso mese finalmente si convince a lasciare mio figlio una notte dai nonni. Andiamo a cena fuori. Alle 21 avevamo già cenato. È voluta tornare a casa e si è messa a vedere la TV. E la sera è finita lì. Il giorno dopo le avevo proposto di andare a pranzo fuori... E siamo andati a pranzo da mia suocera... Tralascio il discorso sul sesso, perché le rare volte che accade mi sembra più un dovere (da parte di tutti e due) che altro.. 

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha 11 anni. Cerco di rispondere alle varie domande. Ho conosciuto mia moglie ai tempi dell'università. Vari anni di fidanzamento, poi convivenza, poi il matrimonio. La maternità l'ha cambiata, da cima a fondo. Ma forse ha cambiato anche me. Sempre più insofferente. Sempre più inquieto.
> L'ultimo vero viaggio fatto insieme è stato il viaggio di nozze... Poi, praticamente, più nulla. E dire che da fidanzati andavamo fuori spesso... Ora non più. Ogni volta una scusa, ogni volta un problema. È da prima di Natale che provo a dirle di passare un weekend da soli. Lo scorso mese finalmente si convince a lasciare mio figlio una notte dai nonni. Andiamo a cena fuori. Alle 21 avevamo già cenato. È voluta tornare a casa e si è messa a vedere la TV. E la sera è finita lì. Il giorno dopo le avevo proposto di andare a pranzo fuori... E siamo andati a pranzo da mia suocera... Tralascio il discorso sul sesso, perché le rare volte che accade mi sembra più un dovere (da parte di tutti e due) che altro..
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sei deluso da come è andata la tua vita?


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A spanne avevano trent’anni.


22 io, lei uno di meno 
Forse eravamo troppo giovani.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei deluso da come è andata la tua vita?


No. Perché ho un figlio stupendo. Ho tante passioni, ho 44 anni e mi sento un leone. Nuoto, faccio sport, ho cambiato lavoro da poco e sapete anche il perché (uno dei motivi è stato per non vedere più la mia ex amante). Ho molti amici. Una vita piena. Quindi no deluso no.
Diciamo che non sono felice in questo momento, mi sento in gabbia... E anche in colpa... Perché tutto sommato non mi manca niente. Forse ... Solo la terra sotto i piedi

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> No. Perché ho un figlio stupendo. Ho tante passioni, ho 44 anni e mi sento un leone. Nuoto, faccio sport, ho cambiato lavoro da poco e sapete anche il perché (uno dei motivi è stato per non vedere più la mia ex amante). Ho molti amici. Una vita piena. Quindi no deluso no.
> Diciamo che non sono felice in questo momento, mi sento in gabbia... E anche in colpa... Perché tutto sommato non mi manca niente. Forse ... Solo la terra sotto i piedi
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Il cambiamento e nelle tue mani ...
Però devi darti un colpo di reni ...o in un verso o nell’altro ...
Perché non le parli raccontandole le stesse cose che dici qui ?  Potrebbe portare a un cambiamento


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> No. Perché ho un figlio stupendo. Ho tante passioni, ho 44 anni e mi sento un leone. Nuoto, faccio sport, ho cambiato lavoro da poco e sapete anche il perché (uno dei motivi è stato per non vedere più la mia ex amante). Ho molti amici. Una vita piena. Quindi no deluso no.
> Diciamo che non sono felice in questo momento, mi sento in gabbia... E anche in colpa... Perché tutto sommato non mi manca niente. Forse ... *Solo la terra sotto i piedi*
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Robetta 

Prova a definire cosa significa per te felice. 
E cosa significa gabbia. 

vuoi? 

Però, ecco, se provi a farlo, prova anche a lasciar fuori la colpa. E' un peso inutile. 
Lasciala da parte per un momento. Fai sempre a tempo a sentirti in colpa anche per la fame in africa se hai desiderio di punirti per i tuoi desideri. 
Ma per ragionare, la colpa è un impiccio, meglio la responsabilità


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> No. Perché ho un figlio stupendo. Ho tante passioni, ho 44 anni e mi sento un leone. Nuoto, faccio sport, ho cambiato lavoro da poco e sapete anche il perché (uno dei motivi è stato per non vedere più la mia ex amante). Ho molti amici. Una vita piena. Quindi no deluso no.
> Diciamo che non sono felice in questo momento, mi sento in gabbia... E anche in colpa... Perché tutto sommato non mi manca niente. Forse ... Solo la terra sotto i piedi
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


 ti senti solo in una coppia. È una sensazione particolare, proprio perché facendo un bilancio si ha molto, ma manca la coppia affiatata.
Ho una coppia di amici che è il tipico esempio di affiatamento. Si completano in tutto. Si aiutano senza chiederselo. Si aspettano, escono insieme con lo spirito giusto, organizzano molto per loro stessi e poi lo estendono ad amici. Ma lo fanno per loro.
Sono coppie rare, credo che sia quello che molti vorrebbero


----------



## Lara3 (22 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti senti solo in una coppia. È una sensazione particolare, proprio perché facendo un bilancio si ha molto, ma manca la coppia affiatata.
> Ho una coppia di amici che è il tipico esempio di affiatamento. Si completano in tutto. Si aiutano senza chiederselo. Si aspettano, escono insieme con lo spirito giusto, organizzano molto per loro stessi e poi lo estendono ad amici. Ma lo fanno per loro.
> Sono coppie rare, credo che sia quello che molti vorrebbero


Ginevra, alla moglie di Fara andrebbe bene tuo marito: divano & tv.
Vedete di fare uno scambio.
Ma come si può dire di no ad un marito che giustamente vuol passare una serata da soli ?
Un’uscita al ristorante conclusa in fretta e furia per andare a guardare la Tv ?
Boh & boh
Ultimo vero viaggio fatto insieme... il viaggio di nozze. 
Con la possibilità di lasciare il figlio dai nonni qualche giorno per la gioia di tutti... pardon: eccetto la moglie di Fara.


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ginevra, alla moglie di Fara andrebbe bene tuo marito: divano & tv.
> Vedete di fare uno scambio.
> Ma come si può dire di no ad un marito che giustamente vuol passare una serata da soli ?
> Un’uscita al ristorante conclusa in fretta e furia per andare a guardare la Tv ?
> ...


Che dire chiaramente questa è la mia versione dei fatti... Non rappresenta ovviamente una verità oggettiva. Mi rendo conto che come mi ha appena accusato adesso di essere stato poco amabile oggi a casa della madre, di essere freddo e quasi assente come sono effettivamente stato... Ma non riesco più a fingere. Certo è che nell'ultimo anno:
A ottobre avevo proposto un weekend a Firenze. All'ultimo mi ha fatto annullare tutto perché mio figlio era stato inviato ad una festa. Inutile dire che ho perso anche 150€ di acconto.
Le avevo proposto di andare a Praga a Natale. Troppo freddo.
Le ho chiesto di andare alle terme a gennaio... No, non è il caso, c'è il campionato (mio figlio gioca a calcio) e la scuola... Magari questa estate vediamo... E si perché alle terme ci andiamo quando fanno 35°...
Insomma questi sono i fatti.
Per il resto se usciamo la sera è solo ed esclusivamente con altre famiglie, per poi passare la sera a parlare solo di scuola e dei problemi dei ragazzi. Due palle infinte.

Scusate lo sfogo. Ma stasera la vedo nera. Meno male che domani parto per lavoro.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (22 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Robetta
> 
> Prova a definire cosa significa per te felice.
> E cosa significa gabbia.
> ...


Significa avere una persona con cui condividere qualcosa, che sia sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda...
Essere in gabbia significa... Essere nella palude in cui mi sento.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Che dire chiaramente questa è la mia versione dei fatti... Non rappresenta ovviamente una verità oggettiva. Mi rendo conto che come mi ha appena accusato adesso di essere stato poco amabile oggi a casa della madre, di essere freddo e quasi assente come sono effettivamente stato... Ma non riesco più a fingere. Certo è che nell'ultimo anno:
> A ottobre avevo proposto un weekend a Firenze. All'ultimo mi ha fatto annullare tutto perché mio figlio era stato inviato ad una festa. Inutile dire che ho perso anche 150€ di acconto.
> Le avevo proposto di andare a Praga a Natale. Troppo freddo.
> Le ho chiesto di andare alle terme a gennaio... No, non è il caso, c'è il campionato (mio figlio gioca a calcio) e la scuola... Magari questa estate vediamo... E si perché alle terme ci andiamo quando fanno 35°...
> ...


Le motivazioni sono valide, però.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ginevra, alla moglie di Fara andrebbe bene tuo marito: divano & tv.
> Vedete di fare uno scambio.
> Ma come si può dire di no ad un marito che giustamente vuol passare una serata da soli ?
> Un’uscita al ristorante conclusa in fretta e furia per andare a guardare la Tv ?
> ...


 accetto lo scambio
Sono persone così, non riesci mica a schiodarle


----------



## void (22 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Che dire chiaramente questa è la mia versione dei fatti... Non rappresenta ovviamente una verità oggettiva. Mi rendo conto che come mi ha appena accusato adesso di essere stato poco amabile oggi a casa della madre, di essere freddo e quasi assente come sono effettivamente stato... Ma non riesco più a fingere. Certo è che nell'ultimo anno:
> A ottobre avevo proposto un weekend a Firenze. All'ultimo mi ha fatto annullare tutto perché mio figlio era stato inviato ad una festa. Inutile dire che ho perso anche 150€ di acconto.
> Le avevo proposto di andare a Praga a Natale. Troppo freddo.
> Le ho chiesto di andare alle terme a gennaio... No, non è il caso, c'è il campionato (mio figlio gioca a calcio) e la scuola... Magari questa estate vediamo... E si perché alle terme ci andiamo quando fanno 35°...
> ...



Ma tu le hai mai detto che così non ce la fai più e stai pensando di andartene?


----------



## Farabrutto (23 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ma tu le hai mai detto che così non ce la fai più e stai pensando di andartene?


Si. Proprio ieri sera. Mi ha risposto che sono io ad avere dei problemi e che sono incompatibile con la vita familiare.
Che forse ho fatto la scelta sbagliata a suo tempo. Che la famiglia limita la libertà personale e che non può fare niente per me. Che lei fa di tutto per non farmi pesare tutto questo che mi lascia libero di fare sempre ciò che voglio...

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Si. Proprio ieri sera. Mi ha risposto che sono io ad avere dei problemi e che sono incompatibile con la vita familiare.
> Che forse ho fatto la scelta sbagliata a suo tempo. Che la famiglia limita la libertà personale e che non può fare niente per me. Che lei fa di tutto per non farmi pesare tutto questo che mi lascia libero di fare sempre ciò che voglio...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Questo è anche vero.
Infatti le motivazioni che ha posto e che hai riferito per rifiutare le proposte di viaggi sono abbastanza valide.
Però non mi è neanche chiaro perché tu possa tenerci a fare weekend con lei se pensi che sia una (cretina?) persona incompatibile quale tu sei diventato o lei diventata incompatibile con te.
Personalmente (forse non mi hai letta) non potrei mai stare con un partner che dicesse certe cose. Per me una incompatibilità ideale è ragione per non stare insieme. Anzi mi rendo conto ora che è stata la ragione principale della mia separazione; il tradimento era stata una cosa incompatibile non solo con il nostro patto personale, ma anche ideale.
Ma avete figli piccoli (mi pare un’altra dopo l’undicenne) e mi sembra molto più grave avere una madre che dice che possono pure crepare tutti, di una moglie che non vuole fare un weekend romantico. 
E su questo non mi limiterei a innervosirmi, farei discussioni infinite. Al di là di una separazione. Non accetterei mai che venissero dette cose del genere a dei bambini. 
A meno che non sia solo una scusa per sentirti libero di seguire altri ...ideali.


----------



## Rosarose (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è anche vero.
> Infatti le motivazioni che ha posto e che hai riferito per rifiutare le proposte di viaggi sono abbastanza valide.
> Però non mi è neanche chiaro perché tu possa tenerci a fare weekend con lei se pensi che sia una (cretina?) persona incompatibile quale tu sei diventato o lei diventata incompatibile con te.
> Personalmente (forse non mi hai letta) non potrei mai stare con un partner che dicesse certe cose. Per me una incompatibilità ideale è ragione per non stare insieme. Anzi mi rendo conto ora che è stata la ragione principale della mia separazione; il tradimento era stata una cosa incompatibile non solo con il nostro patto personale, ma anche ideale.
> ...


Ha detto che ha un figlio di 11, quindi ormai gestibile con poco sforzo.
Io in quelle donne che non vogliono condividere cose belle e divertenti con i propri compagni, vedo un distacco affettivo.
E lo dimostra il fatto che rimarca che lo lascia libero.....
Senza comprendere, o comprendendo benissimo, che oggi solo da una parte domani da un'altra, con o senza figlio, la distanza tra loro non farà che crescere.



Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Piccola Rose, certo che hai ragione... Ma che gli dico a mio figlio? Del giudizio di tutti gli altri me ne fotto... Ma del suo..  distruggere una famiglia che tutto sommato funziona è una grossa responsabilità.
> 
> In questo momento sono solo sulle rive di un lago a leggere un libro. Ed il pensiero che fra mezz'ora debbo andarmene per andare a casa di mia suocera mi prende in magone...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ciao farabrutto, anch'io ho paura del "giudizio" dei miei figli, oltre a non voler vivere una vita in povertà per una separazione. Ma sono conscio del fatto che è un pò vigliacca come cosa.

Sono sempre più convinto di non avere scelta e di dovermi arrangiare e... non so quale prospettiva sia la migliore.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Magari non ho spiegato bene cosa intendo per notizie del telegiornale... Non me ne frega niente di parlare di politica, non sono il tipo mai appassionato di queste cose. Ma se ad esempio si parla dei problemi veri, come ad esempio l'immigrazione io non riesco a parlare con lei. Ripete le stesse cazzate che si leggono sui social. Restassero a casa loro. Ci rubano il lavoro. Questi vengono qui a fare la pacchia... Prima gli italiani... Non fa un minimo di analisi su niente.
> 
> E poi il calcio. Io non lo sopporto più. Sono anni che non lo seguo più. E lei non si capacita di questo. "Ma invece di stare a leggere perché non fai come tutti i comuni mortali e ti guardi la tua Inter? Perché non sei "normale"?"
> 
> ...


Togliendo il calcio, sulle notizie concernenti il mondo reale, la mia è quasi peggio della tua, nel senso che nella maggior parte dei casi, lei non sa nemmeno di cosa si parla.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le motivazioni sono valide, però.


sei seria?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao farabrutto, anch'io ho paura del "giudizio" dei miei figli, oltre a non voler vivere una vita in povertà per una separazione. Ma sono conscio del fatto che è un pò vigliacca come cosa.
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto di non avere scelta e di dovermi arrangiare e... non so quale prospettiva sia la migliore.


Non so nulla delle tue condizioni economiche, ma credo di poter ragionevolmente dire che la povertà è un’altra cosa.


----------



## Farabrutto (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è anche vero.
> Infatti le motivazioni che ha posto e che hai riferito per rifiutare le proposte di viaggi sono abbastanza valide.
> Però non mi è neanche chiaro perché tu possa tenerci a fare weekend con lei se pensi che sia una (cretina?) persona incompatibile quale tu sei diventato o lei diventata incompatibile con te.
> Personalmente (forse non mi hai letta) non potrei mai stare con un partner che dicesse certe cose. Per me una incompatibilità ideale è ragione per non stare insieme. Anzi mi rendo conto ora che è stata la ragione principale della mia separazione; il tradimento era stata una cosa incompatibile non solo con il nostro patto personale, ma anche ideale.
> ...


No ho solo un figlio. Per fortuna. Quando mi resi conto già anni fa che qualcosa non andava ho sempre preferito evitare l'idea di affrontare una seconda maternità.
 [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] ovviamente a frenarmi c'è anche il discorso economico. Ho uno stipendio discreto ma ovviamente non so quanto ne rimarrebbe visto che lei lavora part time e dovendo pagare un affitto.

Infine il fatto di essere un traditore, non seriale, ma cmq di lungo corso mi pesa e mi sento ovviamente in colpa. Ieri per esempio sono stato più volte sul punto di crollare e di dirle la verità e se non l'ho fatto non è stato tanto per proteggere me, ma quanto per evitare a lei un dispiacere ulteriore e non coinvolgere chi ormai non c'entra più niente e che si sta rifacendo una vita con il suo ex marito.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> sei seria?


Sì.
Io faccio sempre una operazione mentale che mi fa immaginare la motivazione postami da altre persone che amo. E troverei anche un po’ sconcertante che mi venisse proposto di andare via quando ci sono motivazioni valide per i figli. Mi sembra di dedurre che il figlio, collocato dai nonni, non potrebbe andare a scuola o partecipare a un torneo per lui importante. Ma anche mio marito mi avrebbe detto no o mia figlia mi direbbe no a un’uscita a teatro che fa andare a letto tardi. Dipende dal bioritmo delle persone e se una persona ha bisogno di dormire, ha bisogno di dormire. Io non sono andata al cinema per decenni di sera perché mio marito aveva sonno.


----------



## Lostris (23 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> No ho solo un figlio. Per fortuna. Quando mi resi conto già anni fa che qualcosa non andava ho sempre preferito evitare l'idea di affrontare una seconda maternità.
> @_Kid_ ovviamente a frenarmi c'è anche il discorso economico. Ho uno stipendio discreto ma ovviamente non so quanto ne rimarrebbe visto che lei lavora part time e dovendo pagare un affitto.
> 
> Infine il fatto di essere un traditore, non seriale, ma cmq di lungo corso mi pesa e mi sento ovviamente in colpa. Ieri per esempio sono stato più volte sul punto di crollare e di dirle la verità e se non l'ho fatto non è stato tanto per proteggere me, ma quanto per evitare a lei un dispiacere ulteriore e non coinvolgere chi ormai non c'entra più niente e che si sta rifacendo una vita con il suo ex marito.
> ...


Ma che ti è preso??? Non fare scemenze e tieniti il peso. :facepalm:

Se le cose vanno male fra voi non dipende certo dai tuoi tradimenti... parti da quello che non funziona, se proprio vuoi dirle qualcosa.. che mi sembra tanta roba.

Il resto seppelliscilo con te nella tomba.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> No ho solo un figlio. Per fortuna. Quando mi resi conto già anni fa che qualcosa non andava ho sempre preferito evitare l'idea di affrontare una seconda maternità.
> @_Kid_ ovviamente a frenarmi c'è anche il discorso economico. Ho uno stipendio discreto ma ovviamente non so quanto ne rimarrebbe visto che lei lavora part time e dovendo pagare un affitto.
> 
> Infine il fatto di essere un traditore, non seriale, ma cmq di lungo corso mi pesa e mi sento ovviamente in colpa. Ieri per esempio sono stato più volte sul punto di crollare e di dirle la verità e se non l'ho fatto non è stato tanto per proteggere me, ma quanto per evitare a lei un dispiacere ulteriore e non coinvolgere chi ormai non c'entra più niente e che si sta rifacendo una vita con il suo ex marito.
> ...


Però non mi hai detto come tu possa non affrontare il problema ideale.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ha detto che ha un figlio di 11, quindi ormai gestibile con poco sforzo.
> Io in quelle donne che non vogliono condividere cose belle e divertenti con i propri compagni, vedo un distacco affettivo.
> E lo dimostra il fatto che rimarca che lo lascia libero.....
> Senza comprendere, o comprendendo benissimo, che oggi solo da una parte domani da un'altra, con o senza figlio, la distanza tra loro non farà che crescere.


Lo "lascia libero" (notare che lei lo _lascia libero_ e lui scrive di sentirsi_ in gabbia_) di andare via i weekend, di uscire la sera (a teatro o con qualche eventuale amante) per continuare a tenere la sua presenza come marito e padre del figlio.
E' a tutti gli effetti una sorta di _libertà in gabbia_. Si può fare l'amante ma non può farsi un'altra vita.
Se decisse di separarsi e fare altra vita molto probabilmente il pensiero non andrebbe più al teatro o ai weekend di vacanza ma alla gestione della casa, a farsi la spesa, e alla tutela del figlio.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so nulla delle tue condizioni economiche, ma credo di poter ragionevolmente dire che la povertà è un’altra cosa.


No credimi, ho un amico divorziato che mi ha detto espressamente che non sa se lo rifarebbe, perchè è al limite della fame in seguito al divorzio. Se consideri che uscendo dal tetto coniugale, dovrei pagarmi un affitto da solo, il mantenimento ai figli e l'eventuale per la moglie, direi che si fa presto a dire che in tasca rimarrebbe una cifra prossima allo zero.

Anni fa un mio caro amico d'infanzia, ha vissuto in roulotte per 2 mesi dopo la separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lo "lascia libero" (notare che lei lo _lascia libero_ e lui scrive di sentirsi_ in gabbia_) di andare via i weekend, di uscire la sera (a teatro o con qualche eventuale amante) per continuare a tenere la sua presenza come marito e padre del figlio.
> E' a tutti gli effetti una sorta di _libertà in gabbia_. Si può fare l'amante ma non può farsi un'altra vita.
> Se decisse di separarsi e fare altra vita molto probabilmente il pensiero non andrebbe più al teatro o ai weekend di vacanza ma alla gestione della casa, a farsi la spesa, e alla tutela del figlio.


Però non si possono chiamare nemmeno gabbia le responsabilità.
E cac che avere responsabilità è dura. La vita funziona così.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che ti è preso??? Non fare scemenze e tieniti il peso. :facepalm:
> 
> Se le cose vanno male fra voi non dipende certo dai tuoi tradimenti... parti da quello che non funziona, se proprio vuoi dirle qualcosa.. che mi sembra tanta roba.
> 
> Il resto seppelliscilo con te nella tomba.


Quoto. 
A meno che non speri in qualche parte di se di smuoverla una volta venuta a conoscenza dei tradimenti. 
Leggendo il forum potrebbe essergli venuta questa idea (come saprai per alcuni la scoperta del tradimento ha rinnovato la coppia).


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No credimi, ho un amico divorziato che mi ha detto espressamente che non sa se lo rifarebbe, perchè è al limite della fame in seguito al divorzio. Se consideri che uscendo dal tetto coniugale, dovrei pagarmi un affitto da solo, il mantenimento ai figli e l'eventuale per la moglie, direi che si fa presto a dire che in tasca rimarrebbe una cifra prossima allo zero.
> 
> Anni fa un mio caro amico d'infanzia, ha vissuto in roulotte per 2 mesi dopo la separazione.


Allora la soluzione è impegnarsi perché funzioni ciò che si è liberamente scelto di costruire.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non si possono chiamare nemmeno gabbia le responsabilità.
> E cac che avere responsabilità è dura. La vita funziona così.


L'ha scritto lui Brunetta:



Farabrutto ha detto:


> Essere in gabbia significa... Essere nella palude in cui mi sento.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto.
> A meno che non speri in qualche parte di se di smuoverla una volta venuta a conoscenza dei tradimenti.
> Leggendo il forum potrebbe essergli venuta questa idea (come saprai per alcuni la scoperta del tradimento ha rinnovato la coppia).


Funziona come una guerra però. Dopo la guerra c’è la ricostruzione. Però, benché venga usata da parecchio, fare la guerra per rilanciare una nazione non mi pare una buona cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'ha scritto lui Brunetta:


Lo so che ha scritto una cazzata :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Io faccio sempre una operazione mentale che mi fa immaginare la motivazione postami da altre persone che amo. E troverei anche un po’ sconcertante che mi venisse proposto di andare via quando ci sono motivazioni valide per i figli. Mi sembra di dedurre che il figlio, collocato dai nonni, non potrebbe andare a scuola o partecipare a un torneo per lui importante. Ma anche mio marito mi avrebbe detto no o mia figlia mi direbbe no a un’uscita a teatro che fa andare a letto tardi. Dipende dal bioritmo delle persone e se una persona ha bisogno di dormire, ha bisogno di dormire. Io non sono andata al cinema per decenni di sera perché mio marito aveva sonno.


Peró si dovrebbe fare un’operazione mentale per comprendere anche la motivazione delle proposte fatte dalle persone che amo.
Perché io devo trovare addirittura sconcertante che mio marito mi proponga un’uscita serale, e non capire che quella è l’espressione del suo desiderio di passare tempo con me?

Se sbaglia i tempi o l’oggetto, ma non ignoro il suo desiderio, sta a me direzionarlo e fare una controproposta che tenga conto dei mille cazzi famigliari che magari lui non ha visto. 

Non può essere sempre e solo no perché, anche se ci sono “le motivazioni”, significa che non ho interesse a comprendere te.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Io faccio sempre una operazione mentale che mi fa immaginare la motivazione postami da altre persone che amo. E troverei anche un po’ sconcertante che mi venisse proposto di andare via quando ci sono motivazioni valide per i figli. Mi sembra di dedurre che il figlio, collocato dai nonni, non potrebbe andare a scuola o partecipare a un torneo per lui importante. Ma anche mio marito mi avrebbe detto no o mia figlia mi direbbe no a un’uscita a teatro che fa andare a letto tardi. Dipende dal bioritmo delle persone e se una persona ha bisogno di dormire, ha bisogno di dormire. Io non sono andata al cinema per decenni di sera perché mio marito aveva sonno.


Ovviamente ho sempre pesato le motivazioni, farabrutto vede quelle di sua moglie come pretestuose, facciamo che ha ragione al 50%....e il resto?

Non si può avere sempre sonno, l'ho sempre trovato un modo per mettere una distanza nella coppia


----------



## spleen (23 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Attendevo chi lo avrebbe detto. Io per nulla cambiato in coppia (cerco sempre attenzioni, porto regali, fiori, organizzo cene romantiche più volte in una settimana) ....in casa sono tipo una filippina dal cucinare al resto..sostengo economicamente tutto io ...e sono un genitore moolto presente. Le bambine stanno molto piu con me e negli anni del suo smarrimento le ho seguite io...compreso cena, bagnetto e bacetto serale. Chi ha ammesso di non reggere il.peso della famiglia, degli impegni, ecc di esser tornata adolescente con tanto di uscite con amiche, fidanzatino con cui scopare è lei. Ora dopo un paio di anni è tornata come sempre, rinsavita...piu o meno..peccato aver lasciato la merda dietro. Più volte in pubblico le amiche le dicevano tuo marito è veramente fuori dal comune ti farei vivere col mio...ma lei nulla..mostrizzazione a palla, aggressiva ecc. Ma sono dinamiche che ben conosciamo.


  Hai fatto male  Ho capito che hai fatto quello che ti sentivi di fare ma invece di liberarla da tutti gli impegni dovevi coinvongerla, dovevi fare le cose non al posto di lei ma con lei, in modo che non si sentisse libera e ai margini delle attività della famiglia ma parte indispensabile del progetto, secondo il principio che la carretta si tira in due. Ne ho conosciuti purtroppo di uomini che portavano alle loro donne l'acqua con le orecchie per essere ripagati con un tradimento....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró si dovrebbe fare un’operazione mentale per comprendere anche la motivazione delle proposte fatte dalle persone che amo.
> Perché io devo trovare addirittura sconcertante che mio marito mi proponga un’uscita serale, e non capire che quella è l’espressione del suo desiderio di passare tempo con me?
> 
> Se sbaglia i tempi o l’oggetto, ma non ignoro il suo desiderio, sta a me direzionarlo e fare una controproposta che tenga conto dei mille cazzi famigliari che magari lui non ha visto.
> ...


Io ho sempre compreso ad esempio (e sono pure stata tradita).
È nella mia natura considerare i bisogni degli altri. È difficile che anteponga i miei. 
Qui c’è lui. Se non cerchiamo di capire chi non c’è. Lui si capisce e coccola già da solo.
Ho già detto due volte, con questa fa tre, che io mi separerei immediatamente per la distanza ideale.
Ma se Farabrutto non vuole separarsi per questioni di convenienza, credo che sia opportuno che lavori per risolvere  tutti i problemi. Mi sembra più opportuno che continuare a lamentarsi del fatto che i bisogni del figlio vengano prima dei suoi (ma va?! Che scoperta!).
E nella situazione di coppia e di famiglia che ci ha delineato, mi sembra proprio che il fatto che sua moglie abbia sonno alla sera sia del tutto marginale.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho sempre pesato le motivazioni, farabrutto vede quelle di sua moglie come pretestuose, facciamo che ha ragione al 50%....e il resto?
> 
> Non si può avere sempre sonno, l'ho sempre trovato un modo per mettere una distanza nella coppia


Boh. Se si dice che si ha sonno e si sta svegli è pretestuoso, ma se si sviene alle dieci, mio marito alle nove, non lo è. Non si dorme a comando e men che meno a dispetto.


----------



## Lostris (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quoto.
> A meno che non speri in qualche parte di se di smuoverla una volta venuta a conoscenza dei tradimenti.
> Leggendo il forum potrebbe essergli venuta questa idea (come saprai per alcuni la scoperta del tradimento ha rinnovato la coppia).



Il tradimento è un rinnovo che uccide la coppia precedente e forse ne costituisce una nuova al prezzo di lacrime e sangue per entrambi i componenti.

Tra tutte le coppie che ci provano io vedo, salvo rare eccezioni, catapecchie costruite su fondamenta compromesse circondate da macerie. 

Quando uno è scemo o sfortunato e si fa scoprire ci si può fare ben poco, ma chi confessa è sciagurato.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> No credimi, ho un amico divorziato che mi ha detto espressamente che non sa se lo rifarebbe, perchè è al limite della fame in seguito al divorzio. Se consideri che uscendo dal tetto coniugale, dovrei pagarmi un affitto da solo, il mantenimento ai figli e l'eventuale per la moglie, direi che si fa presto a dire che in tasca rimarrebbe una cifra prossima allo zero.
> 
> Anni fa un mio caro amico d'infanzia, ha vissuto in roulotte per 2 mesi dopo la separazione.


Purtroppo questo esiste e a mio parere è alquanto allucinante.
Persone che fanno una buona vita da sposati per separarsi devono finire in situazioni estreme.

Però Kid una decisione per chi dovesse vagliare di separarsi in queste condizioni andrebbe calibrata ben prima. Se devo finire nel lastrico non sto a farmi ogni weekend al ristorante con amici, dove poi a turno si paga per tutti (e paghi il surplus del surplus, non alimentazione), se devi cambiare frigo ne compri uno modesto non uno con design particolare, così per molte altre cose. Scegliere di portare avanti un tenore di vita che ha dato una certa stabilità è legittimo, ma allora gioisci di quella scelta, se vivi guardando quello che non hai cosa te ne fai del tenore di vita stabile raggiunto?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Purtroppo questo esiste e a mio parere è alquanto allucinante.
> Persone che fanno una buona vita da sposati per separarsi devono finire in situazioni estreme.
> 
> Però Kid una decisione per chi dovesse vagliare di separarsi in queste condizioni andrebbe calibrata ben prima. Se devo finire nel lastrico non sto a farmi ogni weekend al ristorante con amici, dove poi a turno si paga per tutti (e paghi il surplus del surplus, non alimentazione), se devi cambiare frigo ne compri uno modesto non uno con design particolare, così per molte altre cose. Scegliere di portare avanti un tenore di vita che ha dato una certa stabilità è legittimo, ma allora gioisci di quella scelta, se vivi guardando quello che non hai cosa te ne fai del tenore di vita stabile raggiunto?


E sì. Se la situazione sentimentale è insopportabile, si dovrebbe essere parsimoniosi e creare condizioni che consentano la separazione. Oppure migliorare la situazione sentimentale.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh. Se si dice che si ha sonno e si sta svegli è pretestuoso, ma se si sviene alle dieci, mio marito alle nove, non lo è. Non si dorme a comando e men che meno a dispetto.


Ma infatti sto descrivendo un altro meccanismo, il "sonno" e la stanchezza come rifugio per non occuparsi di "noi"


----------



## Lostris (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre compreso ad esempio (e sono pure stata tradita).
> È nella mia natura considerare i bisogni degli altri. È difficile che anteponga i miei.
> Qui c’è lui. Se non cerchiamo di capire chi non c’è. Lui si capisce e coccola già da solo.
> Ho già detto due volte, con questa fa tre, che io mi separerei immediatamente per la distanza ideale.
> ...


Su questo sono d’accordo.

Sei scontento e non ti vuoi/puoi separare... o agisci per cambiare le cose o trovi un tuo equilibrio facendoti scivolare addosso le cose.

Lamentarsi individuando nell’altro il brutto e cattivo della situazione e cercando pacche sulle spalle di sicuro non cambia niente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma infatti sto descrivendo un altro meccanismo, il "sonno" e la stanchezza come rifugio per non occuparsi di "noi"


Però a volte esageri con le proiezioni.
Se una persona ha sonno, ha sonno. Se la stessa persona fa l’una guardando il G.F. la metti di fronte alla realtà.
Anche mia figlia ha sonno e dorme. Sono bioritmi. Mio figlio invece è come me.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sì. Se la situazione sentimentale è insopportabile, si dovrebbe essere parsimoniosi e creare condizioni che consentano la separazione. Oppure migliorare la situazione sentimentale.


Che poi è una scelta che andrebbe comunque presa in due.
Non so nell'esempio citato da Kid, quanto bello possa essere per una pur ex moglie, e per un figlio, vedere il padre finire a vivere in roulotte perchè il tenore di vita della famiglia che si lascia non deve venire intaccato.
C'è anche chi si incarognisce in situazioni simili, ma si arriva davvero a livelli disumani. L'amore diventa odio.

D'altronde, è capitato anche poche pagine fa, ma non è la prima volta che lo leggo sui 10 anni si ritiene un figlio "grande", ma la fine del liceo è dietro l'angolo, e se uno cresce credendo che in casa ci siano i soldi per università, magari affitto in altra città, e sostentamento... se aspetti ancora non ne vieni più fuori. Poi diventa una tua scelta che limita la possibilità di un figlio. Diverso è crescere sapendo che se ti vuoi fare l'università te la dovrai pagare, perchè in casa non ci sono soldi.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a volte esageri con le proiezioni.
> Se una persona ha sonno, ha sonno. Se la stessa persona fa l’una guardando il G.F. la metti di fronte alla realtà.
> Anche mia figlia ha sonno e dorme. Sono bioritmi. Mio figlio invece è come me.


certo che proietto ma non credo di esagerare. Certe cose le ho imparate sulla mia pelle e non per questo le considero vere in termini assoluti. Negli anni però ho sempre voluto verificare se certi fatti e sensazioni erano solo miei, della mia coppia o erano meccanismi diffusi..... quando parlo di certe cose è perchè le ritengo, se non, comuni quantomeno frequenti.
Ma certo che le persono hanno sonno, bioritmi diversi e tutte le scuse possibili immaginabili. 
Il "sonno" però rientra anche tra i "rifugi". Poi ognuno valuterà se deve rifugiarsi nel sonno per dimenticare i figli, la coppia, il lavoro, le responsabilità o cos'altro


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che poi è una scelta che andrebbe comunque presa in due.
> Non so nell'esempio citato da Kid, quanto bello possa essere per una pur ex moglie, e per un figlio, vedere il padre finire a vivere in roulotte perchè il tenore di vita della famiglia che si lascia non deve venire intaccato.
> C'è anche chi si incarognisce in situazioni simili, ma si arriva davvero a livelli disumani. L'amore diventa odio.
> 
> D'altronde, è capitato anche poche pagine fa, ma non è la prima volta che lo leggo sui 10 anni si ritiene un figlio "grande", ma la fine del liceo è dietro l'angolo, e se uno cresce credendo che in casa ci siano i soldi per università, magari affitto in altra città, e sostentamento... se aspetti ancora non ne vieni più fuori. Poi diventa una tua scelta che limita la possibilità di un figlio. Diverso è crescere sapendo che se ti vuoi fare l'università te la dovrai pagare, perchè in casa non ci sono soldi.


Quando si capita sull'argomento, la risposta di mia moglie è sempre la stessa: se dovessi andartene, ti mangerei anche le mutande.


----------



## spleen (23 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando si capita sull'argomento, la risposta di mia moglie è sempre la stessa: se dovessi andartene, ti mangerei anche le mutande.


 Rispondigli che in qul caso le terresti sù una settimana.....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che poi è una scelta che andrebbe comunque presa in due.
> Non so nell'esempio citato da Kid, quanto bello possa essere per una pur ex moglie, e per un figlio, vedere il padre finire a vivere in roulotte perchè il tenore di vita della famiglia che si lascia non deve venire intaccato.
> C'è anche chi si incarognisce in situazioni simili, ma si arriva davvero a livelli disumani. L'amore diventa odio.
> 
> D'altronde, è capitato anche poche pagine fa, ma non è la prima volta che lo leggo sui 10 anni si ritiene un figlio "grande", ma la fine del liceo è dietro l'angolo, e se uno cresce credendo che in casa ci siano i soldi per università, magari affitto in altra città, e sostentamento... se aspetti ancora non ne vieni più fuori. Poi diventa una tua scelta che limita la possibilità di un figlio. Diverso è crescere sapendo che se ti vuoi fare l'università te la dovrai pagare, perchè in casa non ci sono soldi.


Io sono di tempi in cui il benessere non era dato per scontato.
Comunque resta che si debba cercare di rendere il più buona possibile la minestra con gli ingredienti che si hanno (fuor di metafora è ciò che ha creato piatti meravigliosi) in mancanza di piatti prelibati e costosi, andare al ristorante ogni tanto da solo e lasciare in casa pane e acqua non è una soluzione.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> certo che proietto ma non credo di esagerare. Certe cose le ho imparate sulla mia pelle e non per questo le considero vere in termini assoluti. Negli anni però ho sempre voluto verificare se certi fatti e sensazioni erano solo miei, della mia coppia o erano meccanismi diffusi..... quando parlo di certe cose è perchè le ritengo, se non, comuni quantomeno frequenti.
> Ma certo che le persono hanno sonno, bioritmi diversi e tutte le scuse possibili immaginabili.
> Il "sonno" però rientra anche tra i "rifugi". Poi ognuno valuterà se deve rifugiarsi nel sonno per dimenticare i figli, la coppia, il lavoro, le responsabilità o cos'altro


Il sonno come rifugio è sintomo di depressione.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando si capita sull'argomento, la risposta di mia moglie è sempre la stessa: se dovessi andartene, ti mangerei anche le mutande.


Io dicevo che in caso di tradimento gli avrei affettato il cazzo come un salamino.
Ce l’ha ancora.


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sonno come rifugio è sintomo di depressione.


Beh dipende.
Avendo sperimentato cosa significhi non vedere l'ora che faccia buio per terminare di trascinarsi nella giornata  (con un latente desiderio di non svegliarsi più), oggi capisco la differenza con il rifugiarsi nel sonno quale occasione di tirare il fiato. Non è solo sonno. Io sono pure dormigliona. E' stanchezza dovuta al  "fare", si arriva al punto in cui mettersi in orizzontale e'... Arimo!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh dipende.
> Avendo sperimentato cosa significhi non vedere l'ora che faccia buio per terminare di trascinarsi nella giornata  (con un latente desiderio di non svegliarsi più), oggi capisco la differenza con il rifugiarsi nel sonno quale occasione di tirare il fiato. Non è solo sonno. Io sono pure dormigliona. E' stanchezza dovuta al  "fare", si arriva al punto in cui mettersi in orizzontale e'... Arimo!


Appunto. O è bioritmo o segno che non si sta bene. Non è che si dorme per dispetto, come non si sta svegli per spregio.


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dicevo che in caso di tradimento gli avrei affettato il cazzo come un salatino.
> Ce l’ha ancora.



:rotfl:

Mio marito (quando pero' io ne parlavo seriamente, non a livello di ipotesi remota) diceva che  "mi avrebbe tolto il figlio", fu all'epoca una botta tremenda, però non ci intendemmo più su ciò che per lui era  "la mia paura", e ciò che per me era  "la repulsione" nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sonno come rifugio è sintomo di depressione.


o semplicemente una scusa per non prendersi carichi. 
Perché anche io ho sonno ma se ci sono cose (generiche non faccende domestiche) da sbrigare io le affronto.
Mentre tu rinvii a fare da destinarsi, lì e fare i furbi.
Deresponsabillizzare 
Se per scopare non hai più sonno, come lo definisci?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a volte esageri con le proiezioni.
> Se una persona ha sonno, ha sonno. Se la stessa persona fa l’una guardando il G.F. la metti di fronte alla realtà.
> Anche mia figlia ha sonno e dorme. Sono bioritmi. Mio figlio invece è come me.


Mi addormento spesso alle 21 tanto se resto sveglia non fa differenza. Quindi visto che ho sonno dormo
Chissà perché nonostante crollassi dal sonno ho fatto ultimamente e in passato le 3 del mattino in chat....
Poi non siamo tutti uguali. Ma il dormire ogni sera alle 9 quando io sono sveglia e si potrebbe fare cose insieme lo leggerei come disinteresse
O meglio, tra dormire e me preferisci dormire


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> o semplicemente una scusa per non prendersi carichi.
> Perché anche io ho sonno ma se ci sono cose (generiche non faccende domestiche) da sbrigare io le affronto.
> Mentre tu rinvii a fare da destinarsi, lì e fare i furbi.
> Deresponsabillizzare
> Se per scopare non hai più sonno, come lo definisci?


Scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi addormento spesso alle 21 tanto se resto sveglia non fa differenza. Quindi visto che ho sonno dormo
> Chissà perché nonostante crollassi dal sonno ho fatto ultimamente e in passato le 3 del mattino in chat....
> Poi non siamo tutti uguali. Ma il dormire ogni sera alle 9 quando io sono sveglia e si potrebbe fare cose insieme lo leggerei come disinteresse
> O meglio, tra dormire e me preferisci dormire


Io tendo a credere alla buona fede. Poi io ho tentato di andare a dormire presto e non ci riesco. Oppure riesco e mi risveglio.
Non mi metterei mai in competizione con il sonno.
Quando ho sonno crollo.
C’è un aneddoto di famiglia. Un terremoto del 2004 (epicentro lago di Garda, mi pare) si era sentito molto anche a Milano. Mia figlia si era svegliata e aveva rimproverato il fratello di avere scosso il letto. Alla risposta di lui che era stato il terremoto... si era rassicurata e aveva ripreso immediatamente sonno.




Dal Corsera: “L'epicentro nella zona del Garda: danni ma nessuna vittima*Forte scossa di terremoto nel Nord Italia*

*Il sisma, di tipo ondulatorio, è stato di intensità 5,2 Richter: 
avvertito soprattutto in Piemonte, Lombardia, Liguria e Veneto*


*MILANO - *Una forte scossa di *terremoto*, dell'*ottavo grado della Scala Mercalli (5,2 Richter*) il cui *epicentro* è stato individuato nella sponda lombarda del *Lago di Garda**, nel bresciano,* ha colpito alle 23,59 di mercoledì in una* vasta zona del Nord Italia*: in particolare in *Piemonte, Valle d'Aosta, Lombardia, Liguria, Veneto, Trentino Alto Adige.* Il sisma è stato avvertito anche in *Emilia Romagna e Toscana*. In *Lombardia *la scossa, di tipo ondulatorio, è stata avvertita intensamente *anche ai piani bassi *delle abitazioni nelle province di *Milano, Mantova, Como, Lecco, Sondrio e Varese.* Molte le persone che nonostante l'ora tarda hanno lasciato le case e si sono *riversate in strada*. Intasati i centralini dei vigili del fuoco, ma nella gran parte dei casi si è trattato di una g*rande paura senza danni alle cose e alle persone*.”


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io tendo a credere alla buona fede. Poi io ho tentato di andare a dormire presto e non ci riesco. Oppure riesco e mi risveglio.
> Non mi metterei mai in competizione con il sonno.
> Quando ho sonno crollo.
> C’è un aneddoto di famiglia. Un terremoto del 2004 (epicentro lago di Garda, mi pare) si era sentito molto anche a Milano. Mia figlia si era svegliata e aveva rimproverato il fratello di avere scosso il letto. Alla risposta di lui che era stato il terremoto... si era rassicurata e aveva ripreso immediatamente sonno.
> ...


Sono come te 
Mi addormento anche in auto anche se non ho sonno
Dico solo che se c’e Un’alternativa migliore riesco a non addormentarmi 
Se me ne frego dell’alternativa dormo
Certo che non può valere ogni sera esattamente come non esiste che ti addormenti ogni sera lasciandomi da sola alle 21


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono come te
> Mi addormento anche in auto anche se non ho sonno
> Dico solo che se c’e Un’alternativa migliore riesco a non addormentarmi
> Se me ne frego dell’alternativa dormo
> Certo che non può valere ogni sera esattamente come non esiste che ti addormenti ogni sera lasciandomi da sola alle 21


Ma se una non sta sveglia nemmeno per il terremoto... 
Mia madre era così. Mi diceva che dormiva durante i bombardamenti. 
A me innervosiva, non volevo accettare che si addormentasse anche l’ultimo dell’anno. Ma era così. 
Mia figlia è già migliorata.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Il problema di Farabrutto non è che la moglie ha bisogno di dormire. Ma che non hanno più punti di contatto. Se non si vuole o può separare deve trovare punti di intesa che non consistano, ovviamente, solo in un adeguamento ai propri.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema di Farabrutto non è che la moglie ha bisogno di dormire. Ma che non hanno più punti di contatto. Se non si vuole o può separare deve trovare punti di intesa che non consistano, ovviamente, solo in un adeguamento ai propri.


Aggiungo che se le divergenze sono così profonde è fondamentale affrontarle e impegnarsi a costruire faticosamente ponti tibetani, soprattutto per il figlio. Trovare un’altra donna per sesso o per una relazione non risolve niente.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando si capita sull'argomento, la risposta di mia moglie è sempre la stessa: se dovessi andartene, ti mangerei anche le mutande.


Ma lo dice seria o per "battuta" (cosa che si dicono ma in realtà non si farebbero mai), ovvero è pienamente cosciente di cosa dice??? Perchè se questa è la cosa seria che ti dice se parlate della vostra coppia praticamente sei nelle mani di un usuraio. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono di tempi in cui il benessere non era dato per scontato.
> Comunque resta che si debba cercare di rendere il più buona possibile la  minestra con gli ingredienti che si hanno (fuor di metafora è ciò che  ha creato piatti meravigliosi) in mancanza di piatti prelibati e  costosi, andare al ristorante ogni tanto da solo e lasciare in casa pane  e acqua non è una soluzione.


Non l'ho capita. Nessuno dice di andare al ristorante da solo, ma di non andarci proprio. Nel senso di non fare cose che costituiscono un surplus alla vita base. Questo se veramente ci si vorrebbe separare e non lo si può fare per motivi economici. Se rischi di trovarti in roulotte il sabato sera a pagar sushi per 8 persone che mangiano senza limiti non mi pare proprio una genialata. Se vai in vacanza con la Pina e Franco e loro comprano souvenir di vasi preziosi (e costosi) o bicchieri o quel che ti pare, non sei obbligato a farlo anche tu anche se in quel momento fa tutto parte del bellissimo momento da turisti.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma lo dice seria o per "battuta" (cosa che si dicono ma in realtà non si farebbero mai), ovvero è pienamente cosciente di cosa dice??? Perchè se questa è la cosa seria che ti dice se parlate della vostra coppia praticamente sei nelle mani di un usuraio.


Non ha il senso dell'umorismo mia moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma lo dice seria o per "battuta" (cosa che si dicono ma in realtà non si farebbero mai), ovvero è pienamente cosciente di cosa dice??? Perchè se questa è la cosa seria che ti dice se parlate della vostra coppia praticamente sei nelle mani di un usuraio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il ristorante di cui parlavo io era una metafora del cercare una amante senza impegnarsi in famiglia.
Per quanto riguarda invece avere un tenore di vita sobrio o modesto sono d’accordo. Soprattutto quando le cose non funzionano, ma anche quando funzionano.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se una non sta sveglia nemmeno per il terremoto...
> Mia madre era così. Mi diceva che dormiva durante i bombardamenti.
> A me innervosiva, non volevo accettare che si addormentasse anche l’ultimo dell’anno. Ma era così.
> Mia figlia è già migliorata.


Va be hai ragione tu


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be hai ragione tu


Ma il problema è che ha sonno?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che ha sonno?


È un discorso in generale 
Per me sarebbe un problema e un segnale evidente di disinteresse o comunque di messa in secondo piano


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È un discorso in generale
> Per me sarebbe un problema e un segnale evidente di disinteresse o comunque di messa in secondo piano


Mia moglie crolla mentre litighiamo o parliamo di cose importantissime e mi fa incazzare. Io resto sveglio per molto meno..caratteri diversi. C è da fare il callo.


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se una non sta sveglia nemmeno per il terremoto...
> Mia madre era così. Mi diceva che dormiva durante i bombardamenti.
> A me innervosiva, non volevo accettare che si addormentasse anche l’ultimo dell’anno. Ma era così.
> Mia figlia è già migliorata.


Smettila di proiettare !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...ed esci dall'orticello



Nocciola ha detto:


> È un discorso in generale
> Per me sarebbe un problema e un segnale evidente di disinteresse o comunque di messa in secondo piano


questo, depressione,......tanti fattori, nessuno nega il bisogno di dormire. la stanchezza è un alibi facile, come è facile l'alibi dei figli....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mia moglie crolla mentre litighiamo o parliamo di cose importantissime e mi fa incazzare. Io resto sveglio per molto meno..caratteri diversi. C è da fare il callo.


Anche il mio ex marito.
Ho molte cose da rimproverargli. Ma non gli rimprovero questo. Può essere che sia io a sbagliare e a essere troppo tollerante.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ha il senso dell'umorismo mia moglie.


Se ti trovi veramente in situazioni da usuraio aprici un topic a parte per capire come porti (tra tanti sia mai che venga fuori qualche consigli utile). Non va mai accettata l'usura o non avrà mai fine. Dovresti scioglierla eventualmente, farla morire sul nascere. Proprio come modalità di vostro dialogo interno alla coppia.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ristorante di cui parlavo io era una metafora del cercare una amante senza impegnarsi in famiglia.
> Per quanto riguarda invece avere un tenore di vita sobrio o modesto sono  d’accordo. Soprattutto quando le cose non funzionano, ma anche quando  funzionano.


Su questo non c'è dubbio ma ormai è chiaro che l'amante è proprio l'alternativa al non separarsi.
Non dico che qualcuno non possa poi trovarsi realmente coinvolto se proprio vive situazioni limite ma è comunque una scelta falsata sul piano razionale, nel senso che bene o male si fanno valutazioni sulla persona, se la scegli mentre sei calato in una vita stabile (con il ristorante o quel che ti pare) vai dietro solo ad una spinta emotiva, e allora ci sta anche il futuro tradimento qualora la cosa si evolvesse. E' tutta una catena a caduta di eventi.

Riguardo [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] come appena scritto il primo step dovrebbe essere trovare un modo di buttare fuori i ricatti dal dialogo di coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Smettila di proiettare !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...ed esci dall'orticello
> 
> 
> 
> questo, depressione,......tanti fattori, nessuno nega il bisogno di dormire. la stanchezza è un alibi facile, come è facile l'alibi dei figli....


Ma se sono alibi, si parla del delitto, non di un alibi inattaccabile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mia moglie crolla mentre litighiamo o parliamo di cose importantissime e mi fa incazzare. Io resto sveglio per molto meno..caratteri diversi. C è da fare il callo.


Per me resta disinteresse 
E lo dice una che dorme anche in piedi


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me resta disinteresse
> E lo dice una che dorme anche in piedi


È esser sangue freddo. A me da questa sensazione. Farsi scivolare addosso le cose. Invidio in un modo incredibile


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È esser sangue freddo. A me da questa sensazione. Farsi scivolare addosso le cose. Invidio in un modo incredibile


Appunto . Disinteresse 
Io non invio affatto


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se sono alibi, si parla del delitto, non di un alibi inattaccabile.


tu ragioni per totem, certi argomenti diventano forzatamente inattaccabili:
i figli: sulle esigenze dei figli non si discute
il sonno: se uno è stanco è stanco
il sesso: se non si ha desiderio non si discute
i suoceri: la mamma è sempre la mamma

Il delitto è semplice e banale ma se manca la volontà come fai ad arrivarci


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se ti trovi veramente in situazioni da usuraio aprici un topic a parte per capire come porti (tra tanti sia mai che venga fuori qualche consigli utile). Non va mai accettata l'usura o non avrà mai fine. Dovresti scioglierla eventualmente, farla morire sul nascere. Proprio come modalità di vostro dialogo interno alla coppia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid è entrato nel forum perché aveva una amante in un momento perfetto, a suo dire, del matrimonio. Relazione con l’amante che ha concluso in breve tempo. Poi ha espresso la volontà di confessare il tradimento alla moglie, cosa che ha fatto nonostante più di 70 pagine di “Nooooooo!”
Poi l’ha traditi lei ed quindi è stato tutto un accavallarsi di errori: un piano inclinato che sembra infinito.
Alla moglie brutta e cattiva credo poco. Cazzate ne ha fatte pure lui.
Il ricatto di sua moglie vale quanto la mia minaccia di fare il salamino a fette.
È equivalente al “non vedrai più tuo figlio” del marito di Foglia.

Il tradimento è responsabilità di chi lo compie.
La mancanza di dialogo è responsabilità di entrambi. Non è certo solo responsabilità del tradito.
Se può accadere che il dialogo venga evitato con il sonno, certamente viene ancora più scansato con il tradimento che diventa “l’ora d’aria” per continuare a considerare la vita che si è SCELTO una prigione e diventare colpevole, credendosi innocente.
Per carità, possono ben esserci matrimoni non riusciti e irrimediabilmente finiti. Però è una cosa durissima da constatare in due dopo essersi impegnati a vedere cosa si può fare per rimediare.
La guerra dei Roses fa ridere al cinema, ma è una tragedia. 
Mostrizzare un partner (neutro) perché dorme o ha interessi diversi è solo un modo per scaricarsi da responsabilità. Quel partner lì noioso, stupido, rancoroso e ostile ce lo siamo scelti noi. Con quel partner lì abbiamo fatto figli di cui siamo responsabili. E non ne siamo responsabili solo quando pensiamo di separarci e decidiamo unilateralmente di no per non privarli della possibilità di studi alti, ne siamo responsabili anche quando andiamo al motel e sbuffiamo in famiglia, ignoriamo il partner e trattiamo di merda i suoceri.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> tu ragioni per totem, certi argomenti diventano forzatamente inattaccabili:
> i figli: sulle esigenze dei figli non si discute
> il sonno: se uno è stanco è stanco
> il sesso: se non si ha desiderio non si discute
> ...


Ci si può pure separare.
Tu l’hai fatto.
Io pure.
Ragioni diverse, ma siamo usciti dalla palude.

Comunque sì. Ho un buon carattere, sono tollerante, tengo conto delle esigenze degli altri e sì penso che chi noi abbiamo deciso di mettere al mondo abbia la priorità su di noi. Pensando al figlio che ha il torneo di calcio, ad esempio, non si è iscritto da solo. Se lo abbiamo incoraggiato a prendere un impegno, poi questo impegno non può diventare insignificante perché a noi fa piacere andare in gita. Questo lo fanno gli adolescenti quando cercano di evitare di andare dai nonni perché hanno voglia di andare al cinema. Per me non funziona così. Ci sono dei principi da rispettare. I miei sono i miei, non sono di tutti. Altri trovano normale che l’adolescente si rompa le scatole dai nonni e vada al cinema. Per i miei non si mette neanche in discussione che si vada dai nonni e la rottura di scatole si chiama educazione, formazione umana e costruzione di una scala di priorità della vita. Ovviamente è la mia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> tu ragioni per totem, certi argomenti diventano forzatamente inattaccabili:
> i figli: sulle esigenze dei figli non si discute
> il sonno: se uno è stanco è stanco
> il sesso: se non si ha desiderio non si discute
> ...


Però io non capisco nemmeno come si possa discutere di elementi che sono irrilevanti.
Se ci si mette in competizione con i figli, il problema è che non si accetta il ruolo.
Se non si accetta che l’altro abbia sonno o non abbia desiderio e non ci si occupa del perché, ma ci si preoccupa degli effetti si è egoisti.
Dopo essercene occupati si può sapere se è un egoismo maggiore, ma solo dopo.
Se non si ha un buon rapporto con i suoceri (con il quale il partner lo ha ottimo) si rifiuta il partner o ci si sente in competizione.
Io ho avuto un bellissimo rapporto con mia suocera, al contrario dell’altra nuora (in competizione anche per fare il minestrone o la torta) un motivo c’era. E notare che vivevano molto lontane a si vedevano a Natale e in estate.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io non capisco nemmeno come si possa discutere di elementi che sono irrilevanti.
> Se ci si mette in competizione con i figli, il problema è che non si accetta il ruolo.
> Se non si accetta che l’altro abbia sonno o non abbia desiderio e non ci si occupa del perché, ma ci si preoccupa degli effetti si è egoisti.
> Dopo essercene occupati si può sapere se è un egoismo maggiore, ma solo dopo.
> ...


In competizione con i figli spesso ci si viene Messi non ci si mette. Se il tempo libero che hai è dedicato tutto si figli sei tu che mi releghi in un angolo 
Se hai sonno e preferisci dormire che scopare se ne parla eccome ma se continui a dormire o la giustificazione è che hai sonno direi che il dialogo non ha senso 
Io devo capire te che hai sonno e tu puoi evitare di capire me che ti desidero e mi sento rifiutata?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In competizione con i figli spesso ci si viene Messi non ci si mette. Se il tempo libero che hai è dedicato tutto si figli sei tu che mi releghi in un angolo
> Se hai sonno e preferisci dormire che scopare se ne parla eccome ma se continui a dormire o la giustificazione è che hai sonno direi che il dialogo non ha senso
> Io devo capire te che hai sonno e tu puoi evitare di capire me che ti desidero e mi sento rifiutata?


Cosa c’entra il sonno con scopare?
Si può fare al mattino o in altri momenti.
Se il problema è il rifiuto, non è il sonno.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra il sonno con scopare?
> Si può fare al mattino o in altri momenti.
> Se il problema è il rifiuto, non è il sonno.


Se si può fare si
Se tutte le sere che è possibile farlo dormi il problema c’e 
Certo che il problema è il rifiuto e il sonno la scusa
Dopodiché se lavori tutto il giorno e la sera è il momento in cui possiamo stare insieme anche solo a guardare un film e chiacchierare e tu dormi qualche problema ce lo abbiamo


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In competizione con i figli spesso ci si viene Messi non ci si mette. Se il tempo libero che hai è dedicato tutto si figli sei tu che mi releghi in un angolo
> Se hai sonno e preferisci dormire che scopare se ne parla eccome ma se continui a dormire o la giustificazione è che hai sonno direi che il dialogo non ha senso
> Io devo capire te che hai sonno e tu puoi evitare di capire me che ti desidero e mi sento rifiutata?


Il problema di  [MENTION=7286]Farabrutto[/MENTION] credo sia un altro, però.

Lui immagina che la moglie  "sappia" delle sue amanti. E che tutto sommato lo ritenga un prezzo equo da pagare di fronte ad altro. Evidentemente però nel prezzo non ha incluso il piacere della condivisione con lui, di quello che è coppia. In questo contesto, e' una che ama dormire. Il ristorante senza figli con rientro alle nove (e il giorno dopo a disposizione per dormire) capita quando non hai argomenti di conversazione. Con questo non dico che  "abbia ragione". Dico che i problemi sono altri e boh... L'interesse per l'altro non si perde solo nel motel con l'amante. Se però io so che tu hai questo tipo di interesse, e non te ne parlo, in una sorta di tacito accordo, tu farai i fatti tuoi e io farò i miei. E' una dinamica a due, dove la scusa del giorno del teatro e' un pretesto per non  "darti" tempo extra. E bon. O ami il teatro, la spa, viaggiare per i fatti tuoi, o altrimenti se non c'è nemmeno la compagnia resta solo un gran sbattimento.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se si può fare si
> Se tutte le sere che è possibile farlo dormi il problema c’e
> Certo che il problema è il rifiuto e il sonno la scusa
> Dopodiché se lavori tutto il giorno e la sera è il momento in cui possiamo stare insieme anche solo a guardare un film e chiacchierare e tu dormi qualche problema ce lo abbiamo


Due aneddoti?
Quando ho conosciuto mio marito ci siamo scambiati i numeri di telefono. Ho detto quando poteva chiamarmi. Lui ha detto: “Chiamami quando vuoi. Al massimo i miei ti dicono che dormo, ma tu di’ di svegliarmi”  “Ma io non chiamo dopo le 22” “Ma io dormo anche alle 20”.:facepalm:
Mio figlio torna dal lavoro verso le 18,15. Si mette sul divano e dorme. Alle 20 mi chiama la ragazza preoccupata che si sia schiantato perché aveva detto che l’averebbe chiamata alle 19 e non rispondeva ai messaggi. Lui era ancora sul divano.
Se ci si prende una persona così, si sa con chi ci si mette. Non è che si mette a dormire dopo il matrimonio, è una persona che ha bisogno di dormire.


----------



## Rosarose (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> tu ragioni per totem, certi argomenti diventano forzatamente inattaccabili:
> i figli: sulle esigenze dei figli non si discute
> il sonno: se uno è stanco è stanco
> il sesso: se non si ha desiderio non si discute
> ...


Hai centrato il fulcro di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Hai centrato il fulcro di @_Brunetta_
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sì, ho dei fulcri :mexican:


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Ok però non so se vi rendete conto che moltissime discussioni intorno a queste tematiche di coppia si perdono nella ricerca della colpa. 
La scusa, la colpa... e via a dibattere su chi si debba tenere sto trofeo della colpa.
E una volta che viene dato il trofeo? Una volta che siamo tutti in accordo su chi debba tenere sto trofeo della colpa??? E' di lui, o di lei la colpa!!! E' tutta colpa sua. 
A cosa serve dare _il senso di colpa_?!??!!!! Libera? Libera veramente? Migliora le cose?
Perchè se è tutta colpa tua e non mia, io allora potrò sedermi e non fare niente, e mi sentirò sollevato, libero dai sensi di colpa. E se tu non farai niente sarai ancora colpevole, perchè hai la colpa e devi tu liberarti da quella colpa.
Una condanna infinita. Una credenza piena di trofei di colpe coperti di ragnatele, che rimangono lì, stagnanti... si arriva ad un punto che non si sa più dove metterli, e allora potrei anche invitarti cordialmente per un te e infilartene uno nella tua borsa, sperando non te accorga. Ma guarda che in fondo in fondo c'hai pure te la tua bella credenza a casa piena di trofei, e di prendertene uno dei miei non ti garba proprio. E il circolo continua...


----------



## Vera (23 Aprile 2019)

Ci può stare la stanchezza fisica e la predisposizione ad aver bisogno di dormire tante ore. Io ultimamente mi addormento come una pera cotta ma ho due costole rotte ed il dolore mi sfianca. Avessi però un uomo a casa che mi proponesse di uscire o di fare cose, io lo seguirei con piacere. Per dormire troverei un altro momento.

La verità è una sola. Vostra moglie si è rotta le palle, preferisce fare altro piuttosto che stare con voi.
Mi dispiace. Vi abbraccio (piano).


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due aneddoti?
> Quando ho conosciuto mio marito ci siamo scambiati i numeri di telefono. Ho detto quando poteva chiamarmi. Lui ha detto: “Chiamami quando vuoi. Al massimo i miei ti dicono che dormo, ma tu di’ di svegliarmi”  “Ma io non chiamo dopo le 22” “Ma io dormo anche alle 20”.:facepalm:
> Mio figlio torna dal lavoro verso le 18,15. Si mette sul divano e dorme. Alle 20 mi chiama la ragazza preoccupata che si sia schiantato perché aveva detto che l’averebbe chiamata alle 19 e non rispondeva ai messaggi. Lui era ancora sul divano.
> Se ci si prende una persona così, si sa con chi ci si mette. Non è che si mette a dormire dopo il matrimonio, è una persona che ha bisogno di dormire.


Anche mio figlio entra in casa e dorme secco dopo due minuti ma se lo chiama la tipa con cui fa sesso torna dalla notte si doccia ed esce
Se gli faccio notare che non ha dormito mi guarda e mi dice che dormirà dopo
Se quando torna dalla notte deve fare una commissione con me va a letto e si rimanda la commissione 
È una questione di priorità 
Poi certo non vale sempre ma non può valere sempre nemmeno il contrario


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io non capisco nemmeno come si possa discutere di elementi che sono irrilevanti.
> Se ci si mette in competizione con i figli, il problema è che non si accetta il ruolo.
> Se non si accetta che l’altro abbia sonno o non abbia desiderio e non ci si occupa del perché, ma ci si preoccupa degli effetti si è egoisti.
> Dopo essercene occupati si può sapere se è un egoismo maggiore, ma solo dopo.
> ...


Ma non capisco perchè metti in mezzo la "competizione"?
Io sto dicendo che figli/sonno/suoceri/... sono solo alibi funzionali ad evitare di stare insieme. E tu, come altre persone che conosco, considerate questi fattori come dogmi indiscutibili.(non sto dicendo che tu li usi come alibi)
So benissimo che il problema è "la coppia" ma renditi conto che è impossibile parlare di coppia se la sbucciatura del ginocchio di un figlio ha la priorità su tutto. Hai voglia ad arrivare al fulcro se si erigono muri.

Qui si continua tutti a dire a farabrutto , kid, ginevra, lara e ad  altri di parlare parlare parlare per chiarire, ovviamente sono  d'accordissimo ( avrei dovuto farlo pure io anni fa), ma bisogna avere  anche un interlocutore.

Noi due ci siamo separati, sai la mia situazione precaria, vero che non sono sotto un ponte ma alla mia età mica pensavo di dover sbarcare il lunario in questo modo..... me la sono scelta. Non tutti possono o vogliono trovarsi in questa situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma non capisco perchè metti in mezzo la "competizione"?
> Io sto dicendo che figli/sonno/suoceri/... sono solo alibi funzionali ad evitare di stare insieme. E tu, come altre persone che conosco, considerate questi fattori come dogmi indiscutibili.(non sto dicendo che tu li usi come alibi)
> So benissimo che il problema è "la coppia" ma renditi conto che è impossibile parlare di coppia se la sbucciatura del ginocchio di un figlio ha la priorità su tutto. Hai voglia ad arrivare al fulcro se si erigono muri.
> 
> ...


Se c'è il rischio delle braghe di tela, c'è un motivo in più per parlare. Poi non c'è ricetta per il matrimonio né per la vita. Ma almeno bisogna provarci. Piangere, strepitare e soffrire credo che valga la pena visto cosa c'è in gioco


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mia moglie crolla mentre litighiamo o parliamo di cose importantissime e mi fa incazzare. Io resto sveglio per molto meno..caratteri diversi. C è da fare il callo.


Anche io uso il sonno come via di fuga.

E anche io crollo quando durante una discussione si arriva vicini a nuclei emotivi che la mia mente non vuole avvicinare. (e la mia mente mi fa incazzare parecchio quando attiva queste forme arcaiche di difesa). 

Ma. 

Dipende da me cedere a questa difesa mia oppure affrontarla. 

E' una questione di responsabilità di sè. E di cura.
A mio parere. 
Non esser schiavi di se stessi. 

Se dovessi dormire ogni volta che la mia mente va a cercar rifugio, dormirei 15 ore al giorno. 

Non sono d'accordo sia da fare il callo.

Per paradosso, se G. ci facesse il callo mi sentirei abbandonata. 

Come mi ero sentita abbandonata dal mio ex che pensava che tollerando mi avrebbe sostenuta. 
E invece mi ha lasciata sola ancor di più. 
E lui talmente sguarnito nella relazione con me, che neanche a chiedergli esplicitamente sostegno, indicandogli la strada ha mosso il culo. In fondo penso facesse comodo pure a lui, farci il callo. 

Mia la responsabilità di farmi carico delle mie difese e affrontarle.
All'altro la responsabilità di non accettare pedissequamente le difese. E chiedere per sè una persona che non si difende. 

E questo reciprocamente. 

Io sono molto grata a G. che riconosce la difesa, e me la ridà in mano con la chiara e precisa richiesta di non fare la piattola e affrontarmi. 
Ovviamente io accetto il suo sostegno. 
Ma lui mi tiene mentre io mi lascio tenere.   

Lo stesso ho fatto e faccio io con lui. E con le sue difese. 
Allo stesso modo lui accetta il mio sostegno. 

Alla base, però, e questo col mio ex mancava, c'è una definizione chiara delle difese che ognuno ha. 
Messe in mezzo e condivise. 
Con l'obiettivo comune di affrontarle. 
Ed ognuno si assume la responsabilità piena di ciò che è. Pregi e difetti. 

Per migliorare. Ognun se stesso, prima ancora che la relazione.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema di Farabrutto non è che la moglie ha bisogno di dormire. Ma che non hanno più punti di contatto. Se non si vuole o può separare deve trovare punti di intesa che non consistano, ovviamente, solo in un adeguamento ai propri.


Credo che principalmente il problema sia il processo di distruzione di lui nei confronti della moglie , tramite un percorso di svalutazione iniziato, rischia di arrivare a un punto di non ritorno.
Se guardiamo punto per punto , i problemi sono:- frequenta troppo la suocera , non si interessa all’attualita’, non vuole uscire quando glielo propone...
Credo siano tutti elementi aggirabili o comunque che in certi casi rientrano in un normale bilanciamento in una coppia... 
spesso poi il percorso di distruzione genera distacco e ancora più distruzione .
I difetti vengono ingigantiti e non si vedono i pregi ..
Quando si e innamorati si dice, della compagna  che si addormenta alle 21.00 “la mia ghiretta..”(faccio un esempio scemo)....
Quando si è in cerca di altro...si dice “che pallle, ha sempre sonno..”
Con questo, tutto finisce ...ma capiamo bene se sono alibi di una crisi di mezza età o dobbiamo fare spazio ad una nuova vita più soddisfacente


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma non capisco perchè metti in mezzo la "competizione"?
> Io sto dicendo che figli/sonno/suoceri/... sono solo alibi funzionali ad evitare di stare insieme. E tu, come altre persone che conosco, considerate questi fattori come dogmi indiscutibili.(non sto dicendo che tu li usi come alibi)
> So benissimo che il problema è "la coppia" ma renditi conto che è impossibile parlare di coppia se la sbucciatura del ginocchio di un figlio ha la priorità su tutto. Hai voglia ad arrivare al fulcro se si erigono muri.
> 
> ...


Capisco il tuo punto di vista ...ma se fosse come dici, e magari e’ probabile (magari ha l’amanfe pure lei ..che ne sappiamo ..lui la da così per scontata ...)... che la dinamica tra i due sia scatenata da lui ..chissà come si comporta con lei ..magari e’ scostante e criticante ...e lei si rifugia dove può ..invece si fa il tifo per lui (che per carità ..magari ha tutte le ragioni ...ma magari no )...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista ...ma se fosse come dici, e magari e’ probabile (magari ha l’amanfe pure lei ..che ne sappiamo ..lui la da così per scontata ...)... che la dinamica tra i due sia scatenata da lui ..chissà come si comporta con lei ..magari e’ scostante e criticante ...e lei si rifugia dove può ..invece si fa il tifo per lui (che per carità ..magari ha tutte le ragioni ...ma magari no )...


Soprattutto davvero non capisco tutti questi non detti.
Capisco che non si dica di tradire, cosa nel 99% dei casi buona e giusta (e [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] può testimoniare che è stata una cazzata) ma in troppe coppie sembra che non si dica proprio niente.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Significa avere una persona con cui condividere qualcosa, che sia sulla mia stessa lunghezza d'onda...
> Essere in gabbia significa... Essere nella palude in cui mi sento.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ti chiedevo della delusione perchè immagino tu non abbia scelto tua moglie senza essere convinto che foste in onda, senza essere convinto che quella persona sarebbe stata quella con cui condividere. 

Quindi, forse una parola migliore potrebbe essere disillusione...ma somiglia a delusione.

Nel rapporto fra voi. Lascia perdere il resto. 

E' ovvio che il tempo passato insieme non abbia dato almeno qualche frutto soddisfacente, non pensi? 

Io mi riferivo alla disillusione, e alla delusione delle tue aspettative riguardo voi due. Il vostro futuro insieme. 

Da cui discende anche quella gabbia. In cui senti di trovarti. 

Di quella gabbia le chiavi le hai tu. 

Forse, più che guardare tua moglie, dovresti osservare te con tua moglie. 
Le tue illusioni, i tuoi sogni crollati. Quel che credevi e non è stato. 

Per prendere una qualsiasi decisione, anche fosse quella di restare e trovarti compensazioni esterne a voi due, hai bisogno di reincollare quel che eri prima di scoprire che babbo natale non esiste con quello che ha scoperto che babbo natale non esiste. 

La gabbia è nel conflitto fra te e te. 
Ed è lì dentro che devi andare. 

Lei, è quella che è. 
Ma adesso secondo me non sei particolarmente lucido per poterla osservare.
Tanto che nelle tue osservazioni ci mescoli dentro il senso di colpa.

Ti dicevo di escluderlo, perchè il senso di colpa è una copertina di linus fondamentalmente. 
Serve per rimanere aggrappati, per rassicurarsi. E per lasciare tutto come sta. 

gira lo specchio su quel eri e quel che sei diventato.
Non avere pietà di te. 

La palude..è la pietà che provi per te.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci può stare la stanchezza fisica e la predisposizione ad aver bisogno di dormire tante ore. Io ultimamente mi addormento come una pera cotta ma *ho due costole rotte ed il dolore mi sfianca*. Avessi però un uomo a casa che mi proponesse di uscire o di fare cose, io lo seguirei con piacere. Per dormire troverei un altro momento.
> 
> La verità è una sola. Vostra moglie si è rotta le palle, preferisce fare altro piuttosto che stare con voi.
> Mi dispiace. Vi abbraccio (piano).


Minchia...mi dispiace.

Capisco benissimo il dolore che sfianca e non molla h24.

(sono rotta pure io da qualche mese a questa parte:unhappy

Però non dormo minchia...ho scongiurato G. di farmi uno dei suoi discorsi per farmi scattare la difesa del sonno...e il maledetto bastardo...nuh


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto davvero non capisco tutti questi non detti.
> Capisco che non si dica di tradire, cosa nel 99% dei casi buona e giusta (e [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] può testimoniare che è stata una cazzata) ma in troppe coppie sembra che non si dica proprio niente.


Io sono testimone dell’esito nefasto dei non detti...non ce la si fa., è come se si venisse assaliti da una pigrizia incredibile e spinti dall’inerzia del quotidiano ...magari domani e domani e domani .... e  si arriva all’orizzonte degli eventi ...dove al di là si trova solo il nulla...
È come se il dire scoperchiasse un vaso di Pandora con una realtà che non si vuol sentire ..e che una volta pronunciata diventa irreversibile


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io sono testimone dell’esito nefasto dei non detti...non ce la si fa., è come se si venisse assaliti da una pigrizia incredibile e spinti dall’inerzia del quotidiano ...magari domani e domani e domani .... e  si arriva all’orizzonte degli eventi ...dove al di là si trova solo il nulla...
> È come se il dire scoperchiasse un vaso di Pandora con una realtà che non si vuol sentire ..e che una volta pronunciata diventa irreversibile


Ecco. Sembra che ci sia il timore di...non essere più amati se si dice cosa non va. Ma forse perché non c’è l’abitudine a una comunicazione che non sia in termini di colpe, come diceva [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION].


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Sembra che ci sia il timore di...non essere più amati se si dice cosa non va. Ma forse perché non c’è l’abitudine a una comunicazione che non sia in termini di colpe, come diceva [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION].


Puo’ esserci anche il timore di “dichiarare” o scoprire di non amare ..abbastanza


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Puo’ esserci anche il timore di “dichiarare” o scoprire di non amare ..abbastanza


Molto interessante.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Sembra che ci sia il timore di...non essere più amati se si dice cosa non va. Ma forse perché non c’è l’abitudine a una comunicazione che non sia in termini di colpe, come diceva @_Marjanna_.





Eccolo!!! In fondo è un trofeo del c...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 13998
> 
> Eccolo!!! In fondo è un trofeo del c... View attachment 13999


Carino :carneval:


----------



## patroclo (24 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista ...ma se fosse come dici, e magari e’ probabile (magari ha l’amanfe pure lei ..che ne sappiamo ..lui la da così per scontata ...)... che la dinamica tra i due sia scatenata da lui ..chissà come si comporta con lei ..magari e’ scostante e criticante ...e lei si rifugia dove può ..invece si fa il tifo per lui (che per carità ..magari ha tutte le ragioni ...ma magari no )...


Il limite di questo forum è non poter mai (quasi) ascoltare entrambe le campane, ne sono ben conscio e penso di aver abbastanza spirito critico per sapere che in certe situazioni ci si arriva per escalation di detti/non detti, azioni/reazioni.

Non faccio il tifo per nessuno, posso solo dire che, in maniera non ottimistica, quando si arriva acerti livelli d'incomprensione è durissima riaprire canali di dialogo, sopratutto se avviene da una parte sola e magari si cercano solo scuse per certificare il fallimento della coppia.

Personalmente posso dirti che la mia terapia di coppia è stata più funzionale a chiudere che a riaprire, cosa dichiarata fin dall'inizio. Se durante la terapia, dall'altra parte, avessi trovato una persona con un minimo di disponibilità ad affrontare i problemi di petto, o quanto meno a riconoscerli, magari le cose potevano andare diversamente. Non che credessi ad un recupero o miracoli ma una mia disponibilità al confronto mediato c'è stata, purtroppo sono uscite solo conferme. L'errore è stato arrivare a quel punto, e questo è l'unico rimpianto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Il limite di questo forum è non poter mai (quasi) ascoltare entrambe le campane, ne sono ben conscio e penso di aver abbastanza spirito critico per sapere che in certe situazioni ci si arriva per escalation di detti/non detti, azioni/reazioni.
> 
> Non faccio il tifo per nessuno, posso solo dire che, in maniera non ottimistica, quando si arriva acerti livelli d'incomprensione è durissima riaprire canali di dialogo, sopratutto se avviene da una parte sola e magari si cercano solo scuse per certificare il fallimento della coppia.
> 
> Personalmente posso dirti che la mia terapia di coppia è stata più funzionale a chiudere che a riaprire, cosa dichiarata fin dall'inizio. Se durante la terapia, dall'altra parte, avessi trovato una persona con un minimo di disponibilità ad affrontare i problemi di petto, o quanto meno a riconoscerli, magari le cose potevano andare diversamente. Non che credessi ad un recupero o miracoli ma una mia disponibilità al confronto mediato c'è stata, purtroppo sono uscite solo conferme. L'errore è stato arrivare a quel punto, e questo è l'unico rimpianto.


Come non arrivare a quel punto?
Immagino ci si possa arrivare su una strada di non detti per non “offendere” o per non dover sopportare malumori.
Ma poi o si parla o si chiude, magari durante una terapia di coppia che aiuta a evitare i piatti rotti.


----------



## Vera (24 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia...mi dispiace.
> 
> Capisco benissimo il dolore che sfianca e non molla h24.
> 
> ...


Io mi addormento di botto solo se mi drogo. Altrimenti notti in bianco. Anche perché diventa un'impresa trovare la posizione giusta.


----------



## Farabrutto (24 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io sono testimone dell’esito nefasto dei non detti...non ce la si fa., è come se si venisse assaliti da una pigrizia incredibile e spinti dall’inerzia del quotidiano ...magari domani e domani e domani .... e  si arriva all’orizzonte degli eventi ...dove al di là si trova solo il nulla...
> È come se il dire scoperchiasse un vaso di Pandora con una realtà che non si vuol sentire ..e che una volta pronunciata diventa irreversibile


Scusate ero fuori per lavoro. Ho letto tutto quanto avete scritto. È proprio come dici tu... Magari trovo il modo per parlarne, ma non oggi, magari domani... E passano giorni, settimane, anni. E la cosa si incacrenisce.

Ripeto ancora una volta. Mi prendo la responsabilità di tutto questo. Come dice lei forse non sono tagliato per la vita di famiglia. Beh... mi ha convinto. Se la vita di famiglia è solo battesimi, matrimoni, feste di bambini e mai, dico mai, qualcosa per adulti... Beh ha ragione.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Scusate ero fuori per lavoro. Ho letto tutto quanto avete scritto. È proprio come dici tu... Magari trovo il modo per parlarne, ma non oggi, magari domani... E passano giorni, settimane, anni. E la cosa si incacrenisce.
> 
> Ripeto ancora una volta. Mi prendo la responsabilità di tutto questo. Come dice lei forse non sono tagliato per la vita di famiglia. Beh... mi ha convinto. Se la vita di famiglia è solo battesimi, matrimoni, feste di bambini e mai, dico mai, qualcosa per adulti... Beh ha ragione.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non è da adulti occuparsi dei figli e delle loro relazioni famigliari?


----------



## Farabrutto (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è da adulti occuparsi dei figli e delle loro relazioni famigliari?


Ovvio che si Brunetta. Parli con un uno che dal nido alla fine delle elementari ha sempre accompagnato il figlio a scuola, perché mia moglie lavorava da tutta altra parte. Quando mio figlio è stato male ero io che stavo a casa con lui, perché mia moglie non poteva assentarsi dal lavoro. Mio figlio è la mia priorità. Sempre. Dico solo che OGNI TANTO si potrebbe anche pensare un po' a noi. Ma Cristo è difficile da capire?

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Farabrutto (24 Aprile 2019)

[MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ma fammi capire... Se ti chiedo di andare tutti e tre a Venezia così facciamo conoscere a nostro figlio un po' di cose bene del nostro Paese e tu mi rispondi "ma tanto lì forse l'anno prossimo ci va con la scuola. Lui sicuramente preferisce andare al torneo a Castel di Sangro... Oppure allo stadio." Ma fammi capire.. so strano io?

Dimenticavo: tanto per riassumere la mia ultima settimana.

Sabato partita di calcio del figlio
Domenica da mia madre
Pasquetta da mia suocera.
Oggi pomeriggio partita di calcio del figlio
Domani partiamo per un torneo di calcio a 300km da qui e torniamo domenica

Io avevo semplicemente chiesto di fare Pasqua e Pasquetta fuori, che so magari in un agriturismo... No non si può.


Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ovvio che si Brunetta. Parli con un uno che dal nido alla fine delle elementari ha sempre accompagnato il figlio a scuola, perché mia moglie lavorava da tutta altra parte. Quando mio figlio è stato male ero io che stavo a casa con lui, perché mia moglie non poteva assentarsi dal lavoro. Mio figlio è la mia priorità. Sempre. Dico solo che OGNI TANTO si potrebbe anche pensare un po' a noi. Ma Cristo è difficile da capire?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si capisce benissimo.
Però ci sono modi diversi di esprimere anche legittime aspirazioni.
Tu l’hai espresso come se invece questi aspetti fossero altro rispetto alla vita vera. Un po’ come chi lavora in attesa del weekend e se, quando arriva piove, si sente defraudato del diritto di vivere, come se il resto della settimana fosse un tempo sospeso.
Ecco mi sembra che tu viva tutte queste cose come un dovere, lavori forzati, dai quali non solo non ricavi soddisfazione, ma non provi alcun interesse.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ ma fammi capire... Se ti chiedo di andare tutti e tre a Venezia così facciamo conoscere a nostro figlio un po' di cose bene del nostro Paese e tu mi rispondi "ma tanto lì forse l'anno prossimo ci va con la scuola. Lui sicuramente preferisce andare al torneo a Castel di Sangro... Oppure allo stadio." Ma fammi capire.. so strano io?
> 
> Dimenticavo: tanto per riassumere la mia ultima settimana.
> 
> ...


Scusa. Ti ho risposto di impulso senza leggere questo post.
Ho capito. Ti senti escluso da ogni decisione.
Sarebbe stato conciliabile vedere i genitori in un giorno solo o insieme o si odiano o sono distanti?
In pratica solo Pasqua e Pasquetta erano liberi da impegni del figlio.
Forse tua moglie ha l’aspirazione di essere la madre manager Wanda Nara.
(vedi il thread che ho appena aperto in proposito in famiglia e figli)
Personalmente trovo proprio sbagliato far partecipare i bambini a mille tornei, perché è anche un carico di responsabilità per loro.
Ma non avete scelto insieme?
Questo percorso sportivo è un piano inclinato a cui non ci si può sottrarre?


----------



## Farabrutto (24 Aprile 2019)

3 allenamenti a settimana più una o due partite a settimana. 3/4 tornei l'anno... Fatti due conti. Parla con qualunque genitore che ha un figlio che fa attività agonistica ed è così... Quanto alle famiglie io vado a trovare mia madre abbastanza spesso. Almeno una volta a settimana quando magari esco dall'ufficio e ho un po' di tempo libero. Mia suocera è sempre qui a casa mia. Mio suocero manco suona... Ha le chiavi... Ho chiesto più volte che avesse la compiacenza di avvertire... Niente da fare.

Per favore... Penso di aver ragione da vendere almeno su questo

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> 3 allenamenti a settimana più una o due partite a settimana. 3/4 tornei l'anno... Fatti due conti. Parla con qualunque genitore che ha un figlio che fa attività agonistica ed è così... Quanto alle famiglie io vado a trovare mia madre abbastanza spesso. Almeno una volta a settimana quando magari esco dall'ufficio e ho un po' di tempo libero. Mia suocera è sempre qui a casa mia. Mio suocero manco suona... Ha le chiavi... Ho chiesto più volte che avesse la compiacenza di avvertire... Niente da fare.
> 
> Per favore... Penso di aver ragione da vendere almeno su questo
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Infatti i miei figli non hanno fatto agonismo. Per me è sbagliato anche per loro vivere di scuola e agonismo.
Però è una mia opinione.
La tua qual è?


----------



## Farabrutto (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti i miei figli non hanno fatto agonismo. Per me è sbagliato anche per loro vivere di scuola e agonismo.
> Però è una mia opinione.
> La tua qual è?


Che lo sport deve essere un piacere. Non un lavoro. Faccio sport da sempre. Vado a nuotare la mattina presto 3 volte a settimana... Ma lo vivo come un piacere... Per me in questo modo è eccessivo

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Che lo sport deve essere un piacere. Non un lavoro. Faccio sport da sempre. Vado a nuotare la mattina presto 3 volte a settimana... Ma lo vivo come un piacere... Per me in questo modo è eccessivo
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Oh :up:
Allora discuti di questo. Ma per lui, non per il tempo libero vostro.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ ma fammi capire... Se ti chiedo di andare tutti e tre a Venezia così facciamo conoscere a nostro figlio un po' di cose bene del nostro Paese e tu mi rispondi "ma tanto lì forse l'anno prossimo ci va con la scuola. Lui sicuramente preferisce andare al torneo a Castel di Sangro... Oppure allo stadio." Ma fammi capire.. so strano io?
> 
> Dimenticavo: tanto per riassumere la mia ultima settimana.
> 
> ...


E per questo ponte cosa prevedi ?


----------



## Farabrutto (24 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E per questo ponte cosa prevedi ?


Il torneo... Ovviamente

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti i miei figli non hanno fatto agonismo. Per me è sbagliato anche per loro vivere di scuola e agonismo.
> Però è una mia opinione.
> La tua qual è?



Io ho vissuto scuola e agonismo, con tanto di allenamenti quotidiani. Vero e' che quando gli allenamenti si fecero quotidiani ero già abbastanza grande da poterci andare e tornare in autonomia. Nessuno mi ha spinta  (più che altro le pressioni venivano fatte sul rendimento scolastico). Fatto l'uno e l'altro e rifarei. Chiaro che se domani mio figlio avesse allenamenti quotidiani vedrei più che altro sbattimenti per me 
Non lo spingerei. Vero e' anche che con eccezione per alcuni sport, l'introduzione in altri  (e la relativa frequenza degli allenamenti) e' graduale. Dipende insomma. Ho visto ragazzini praticamente  "assillati" da genitori. Ma è stato più frequente vedere giovani appassionati. Anche senza essere il Maradona di turno (per trasporre nel calcio). E pure abbastanza consapevoli.
I genitori? Ai miei a volte (parlo di quando ancora non potevo andare in autonomia) ricordo che pesava. E all'epoca erano due o tre volte alla settimana.
Poi ci stanno le esigenze di tutti. Vale a dire che se UNA VOLTA c'è un fine settimana fuori casa, credo che ragionevolmente si possa anche saltare una partita senza drammi. Però se io genitore mi piglio l'impegno con te figlio di farti fare quello sport (così come di farti frequentare gli scout eh), l'impegno lo devo rispettare. Mica che poi la domenica c'è altro da fare. Per cui ti alleni ma non competi (che in un contesto agonistico e' un non senso).


----------



## Farabrutto (24 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho vissuto scuola e agonismo, con tanto di allenamenti quotidiani. Vero e' che quando gli allenamenti si fecero quotidiani ero già abbastanza grande da poterci andare e tornare in autonomia. Nessuno mi ha spinta  (più che altro le pressioni venivano fatte sul rendimento scolastico). Fatto l'uno e l'altro e rifarei. Chiaro che se domani mio figlio avesse allenamenti quotidiani vedrei più che altro sbattimenti per me
> Non lo spingerei. Vero e' anche che con eccezione per alcuni sport, l'introduzione in altri  (e la relativa frequenza degli allenamenti) e' graduale. Dipende insomma. Ho visto ragazzini praticamente  "assillati" da genitori. Ma è stato più frequente vedere giovani appassionati. Anche senza essere il Maradona di turno (per trasporre nel calcio). E pure abbastanza consapevoli.
> I genitori? Ai miei a volte (parlo di quando ancora non potevo andare in autonomia) ricordo che pesava. E all'epoca erano due o tre volte alla settimana.
> Poi ci stanno le esigenze di tutti. Vale a dire che se UNA VOLTA c'è un fine settimana fuori casa, credo che ragionevolmente si possa anche saltare una partita senza drammi. Però se io genitore mi piglio l'impegno con te figlio di farti fare quello sport (così come di farti frequentare gli scout eh), l'impegno lo devo rispettare. Mica che poi la domenica c'è altro da fare. Per cui ti alleni ma non competi (che in un contesto agonistico e' un non senso).


Ricordo un torneo. A Natale. Giocato tra il 23 dicembre ed il 6 gennaio. In pratica si è giocato tutti i giorni tranne il giorno di Natale ed il primo dell'anno. A temperature assurde... A me pare eccessivo. A 12 anni mi sembra troppo.


Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ricordo un torneo. A Natale. Giocato tra il 23 dicembre ed il 6 gennaio. In pratica si è giocato tutti i giorni tranne il giorno di Natale ed il primo dell'anno. A temperature assurde... A me pare eccessivo. A 12 anni mi sembra troppo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Forse è troppo per i genitori che stanno fermi mentre i figli si allenano.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ricordo un torneo. A Natale. Giocato tra il 23 dicembre ed il 6 gennaio. In pratica si è giocato tutti i giorni tranne il giorno di Natale ed il primo dell'anno. A temperature assurde... A me pare eccessivo. A 12 anni mi sembra troppo.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Per me è eccessivo perché non resta tempo per altro.
Poi c’è chi ha una passione e non gli pesa niente.
Ieri ho chiacchierato con una ballerina in pensione, incontrata casualmente, aveva una passione fin da bambina ed è entrata alla Scala a 6 anni ed è uscita quando ha smesso di ballare.


----------



## ipazia (24 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io mi addormento di botto solo se mi drogo. Altrimenti notti in bianco. Anche perché diventa un'impresa trovare la posizione giusta.


Io manco a drogarmi...risvegli come programmati ogni mezz'ora/ora.

La posizione è una roba complicatissima...ancora adesso la posizione giusta non resta giusta per più di un'ora...e riparte la ricerca, se sono drogata è pure peggio che sono rincoglionita e mi incazzo :facepalm::facepalm:

Non vedo l'ora di ricominciare a dormire come si deve!!
E pensare che prima di questa storia mi addormentavo in una posizione e mi risvegliavo in quella senza neanche sgualcire il letto...come mi manca!!

Ti sono vicina, sallo!


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ma fammi capire... Se ti chiedo di andare tutti e tre a Venezia così facciamo conoscere a nostro figlio un po' di cose bene del nostro Paese e tu mi rispondi "ma tanto lì forse l'anno prossimo ci va con la scuola. Lui sicuramente preferisce andare al torneo a Castel di Sangro... Oppure allo stadio." Ma fammi capire.. so strano io?
> 
> Dimenticavo: tanto per riassumere la mia ultima settimana.
> 
> ...


Sai che vista così sembra che lei non ami stare con te e trovi delle scuse ?
Non ti sfiora l’idea che sia lei a non provare più niente per te, tanto da non cercare neppure di presentarti il suo lato migliore (che ti viene spontaneo se ambisci ad essere stimato da chi stimi ..).
Sei sicuro che non abbia un altro ? 
Butto lì un’ipotesi, eh....


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io manco a drogarmi...risvegli come programmati ogni mezz'ora/ora.
> 
> La posizione è una roba complicatissima...ancora adesso la posizione giusta non resta giusta per più di un'ora...e riparte la ricerca, se sono drogata è pure peggio che sono rincoglionita e mi incazzo :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> ...


Hai un materasso in memory foam?


----------



## Lara3 (25 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che vista così sembra che lei non ami stare con te e trovi delle scuse ?
> Non ti sfiora l’idea che sia lei a non provare più niente per te, tanto da non cercare neppure di presentarti il suo lato migliore (che ti viene spontaneo se ambisci ad essere stimato da chi stimi ..).
> Sei sicuro che non abbia un altro ?
> Butto lì un’ipotesi, eh....


Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero.
Strano che Fara non ci ha pensato; ma pensa invece che non è fatto per la famiglia.
Lei deve averlo convinto di questo e si sente pure in colpa.
Io direi che le sue ( di Fara) sono richieste legittime e la sua lei dovrebbe essere lusingata; invece è infastidita.


----------



## Farabrutto (25 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero.
> Strano che Fara non ci ha pensato; ma pensa invece che non è fatto per la famiglia.
> Lei deve averlo convinto di questo e si sente pure in colpa.
> Io direi che le sue ( di Fara) sono richieste legittime e la sua lei dovrebbe essere lusingata; invece è infastidita.


Ma guarda ci ho pensato eccome.
Ma non ho alcuna prova.
E cmq sinceramente non sarebbe un grosso problema. Del resto negli ultimi anni... Non sono stato certo un santo

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ma guarda ci ho pensato eccome.
> Ma non ho alcuna prova.
> E cmq sinceramente non sarebbe un grosso problema. Del resto negli ultimi anni... Non sono stato certo un santo
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Eh ma cambia tutto però . Il punto di vista se così fosse sarebbe completamente diverso e non ha a che vedere con chi è santo e chi no ..
Un conto è non trovarsi con il modo di vivere la famiglia... un conto sono gli espedienti per starti lontano il più possibile


----------



## Farabrutto (25 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh ma cambia tutto però . Il punto di vista se così fosse sarebbe completamente diverso e non ha a che vedere con chi è santo e chi no ..
> Un conto è non trovarsi con il modo di vivere la famiglia... un conto sono gli espedienti per starti lontano il più possibile


Ma guarda a quel punto, so che sembra assurdo, non me ne farei un grosso problema. Giocando con le stesse regole sarebbe più semplice giungere ad un accordo che consenta ambedue di vivere meglio.
Sono sempre stato una persona estremamente razionale. Ci si siede attorno ad un tavolo e si trova una via d'uscita equilibrata.
Se così fosse eviteremmo di castrarci ambe due e trovare un modo, anche se separati, di fare il bene per nostro figlio.
Recentemente le ho manifestato tutto il mio disappunto per la deriva che ha preso il nostro rapporto. Le ho detto chiaramente che così non si può andare avanti. La risposta è stata semplice: "ma di che ti lamenti che fai quello che vuoi. Esci, viaggi e fai quello che ti pare. Io non ti chiedo niente quando non ci sei, non ti cerco mai, non voglio nemmeno sapere dove sei e con chi sei".

Del resto la madre ha una relazione da più di 30 anni, lo sanno tutti, ma poi va tutte le domeniche a messa... Forse le sta bene una vita così.

Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ma guarda a quel punto, so che sembra assurdo, non me ne farei un grosso problema. Giocando con le stesse regole sarebbe più semplice giungere ad un accordo che consenta ambedue di vivere meglio.
> Sono sempre stato una persona estremamente razionale. Ci si siede attorno ad un tavolo e si trova una via d'uscita equilibrata.
> Se così fosse eviteremmo di castrarci ambe due e trovare un modo, anche se separati, di fare il bene per nostro figlio.
> Recentemente le ho manifestato tutto il mio disappunto per la deriva che ha preso il nostro rapporto. Le ho detto chiaramente che così non si può andare avanti. La risposta è stata semplice: "ma di che ti lamenti che fai quello che vuoi. Esci, viaggi e fai quello che ti pare. Io non ti chiedo niente quando non ci sei, non ti cerco mai, non voglio nemmeno sapere dove sei e con chi sei".
> ...


Purtoppo mi pare evidente, la sua posizione. In pratica ti ha detto che lei non rompe i coglioni a te, e tu non li devi rompere a lei. Non è che vedo troppe vie di uscita... Sicuro che sia impossibile sedersi a quel famoso tavolo delle trattative? Più che altro mi sembra che siate entrambi, a non avere tutta questa smania di sedervi...


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Purtoppo mi pare evidente, la sua posizione. In pratica ti ha detto che lei non rompe i coglioni a te, e tu non li devi rompere a lei. Non è che vedo troppe vie di uscita... Sicuro che sia impossibile sedersi a quel famoso tavolo delle trattative? Più che altro mi sembra che siate entrambi, a non avere tutta questa smania di sedervi...


Esatto. Timore del dopo e della perdita della zona di conforto ...


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto. Timore del dopo e della perdita della zona di conforto ...


Convenienza reciproca.

Mi fa venire in mente quello che mi disse mio marito prima della separazione: per me rapporti zero. Stavo solo cercando di creare le basi della dipartita, ovviamente senza dichiararlo, ma senza nemmeno preoccuparmi più troppo della parvenza  (avevo già"rotto" quella famosa facciata, per cui lui stava più  "accorto" nell'avere un certo tipo di reazioni).
Vabbè. Un giorno mi disse che o tornavo almeno un po'  "accondiscendente", o altrimenti mi sarei dovuta separare. E che non c'erano terze possibilità. Bastò replicargli che la strada della separazione, se non gli stavano bene le cose, era ANCHE in mano sua... :condom:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ma guarda a quel punto, so che sembra assurdo, non me ne farei un grosso problema. Giocando con le stesse regole sarebbe più semplice giungere ad un accordo che consenta ambedue di vivere meglio.
> Sono sempre stato una persona estremamente razionale. Ci si siede attorno ad un tavolo e si trova una via d'uscita equilibrata.
> Se così fosse eviteremmo di castrarci ambe due e trovare un modo, anche se separati, di fare il bene per nostro figlio.
> Recentemente le ho manifestato tutto il mio disappunto per la deriva che ha preso il nostro rapporto. Le ho detto chiaramente che così non si può andare avanti. La risposta è stata semplice: "ma di che ti lamenti che fai quello che vuoi. Esci, viaggi e fai quello che ti pare. Io non ti chiedo niente quando non ci sei, non ti cerco mai, non voglio nemmeno sapere dove sei e con chi sei".
> ...


Mi sembra una dichiarazione chiara.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Convenienza reciproca.
> 
> Mi fa venire in mente quello che mi disse mio marito prima della separazione: per me rapporti zero. Stavo solo cercando di creare le basi della dipartita, ovviamente senza dichiararlo, ma senza nemmeno preoccuparmi più troppo della parvenza  (avevo già"rotto" quella famosa facciata, per cui lui stava più  "accorto" nell'avere un certo tipo di reazioni).
> Vabbè. Un giorno mi disse che o tornavo almeno un po'  "accondiscendente", o altrimenti mi sarei dovuta separare. E che non c'erano terze possibilità. Bastò replicargli che la strada della separazione, se non gli stavano bene le cose, era ANCHE in mano sua... :condom:


Domanda: ma in questa richiesta di accondiscendenza (tolleranza verso il volere di un altro), a cui veniva posta come alternativa la separazione, lui cosa ci metteva nel tavolo? A parte l'evitare tutte le grane di una separazione intendo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Domanda: ma in questa richiesta di accondiscendenza (tolleranza verso il volere di un altro), a cui veniva posta come alternativa la separazione, lui cosa ci metteva nel tavolo? A parte l'evitare tutte le grane di una separazione intendo.


Se si esce dalla logica buoni/cattivi, per me è evidente che avevano proprio una idea diversa di matrimonio.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Domanda: ma in questa richiesta di accondiscendenza (tolleranza verso il volere di un altro), a cui veniva posta come alternativa la separazione, lui cosa ci metteva nel tavolo? A parte l'evitare tutte le grane di una separazione intendo.


Allora: c'è un momento preciso in cui  "si lascia", che non necessariamente coincide con una separazione fisica. Io all'epoca quel momento lo avevo già superato. Il mio momento fu quando quei "panni sporchi", da lavarsi esclusivamente in famiglia, li ho presi, arruffati  (ero molto arrabbiata) e li ho sbattuti sul balcone alla mercé di chi passava. E mi salvai. Per lui la salvaguardia della facciata era tutto. Anche per me. Solo che quando mi sono resa conto che appena un millimetro sotto l'intonaco c'era materiale oramai marcio, l'ho preso a sassate. Una volta uscita fuori quella che per me è stata la cosa più grave  (la violenza che si era fatta continua... Io non respiravo più), per me lui era già  "lasciato". Di fronte alla mia reazione, si stupì della mia  "decisione". Fu dura anche per lui. E accettò la terapia di coppia. A me fu utile, ma lo fu più che altro per porre a lui un argine. Era arrabbiatissimo anche lui di trovarsi  "scomodo". E cosa faceva? Faceva che... Occhei la mia reazione, lui veniva in terapia mica per niente, ma entrambi dovevamo venirci incontro. Si diede una calmata, ma nemmeno troppo  (usciva dalla terapia inferocito), credeva che bastasse  "fare le cose" (sesso come una cena insieme), poco importava che io oramai non solo non ne avessi interesse, ma il mio benessere fosse esattamente nella direzione opposta. Alla fine dopo qualche mese fui io a dire basta alla terapia. Oramai il bubbone era a galla. Io pensavo solo alla separazione, e la pensavo in termini compatibili coi miei tempi  (nel frattempo ho ricominciato a lavorare, per dirne una). Ma i tempi li ho decisi io. Assumendomi il rischio  (tuttavia avevo fatto bene i conti con il fatto che non si voleva separare) di dovere fronteggiare un  "anticipo" da parte sua. Ma... Di sicuro la condiscendenza non era un prezzo che volevo pagare più.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si esce dalla logica buoni/cattivi, per me è evidente che avevano proprio una idea diversa di matrimonio.


Io non sono buona. Però guarda: le idee possono divergere e creare problemi.
Chi ti mette le mani addosso non ti vuole bene.
Non so se c'è troppo da dibattere sulle diversità. C'è da pensare che non è che se fai  "la buona" ti salvi. Anzi.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si esce dalla logica buoni/cattivi, per me è evidente che avevano proprio una idea diversa di matrimonio.


La sua idea di matrimonio è ben rappresentata dalla sezione degli spazi della casa descritta più volte da Foglia.
Un cassetto non rimane vuoto per un giorno e ci mette cose sue. 
Non è tanto logica di buoni/cattivi è proprio soffocare, e dire "se non ti lasci soffocare io non ci riesco a stare". Chiamala idea di matrimonio :unhappy:


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora: c'è un momento preciso in cui  "si lascia", che non necessariamente coincide con una separazione fisica. Io all'epoca quel momento lo avevo già superato. Il mio momento fu quando quei "panni sporchi", da lavarsi esclusivamente in famiglia, li ho presi, arruffati  (ero molto arrabbiata) e li ho sbattuti sul balcone alla mercé di chi passava. E mi salvai. Per lui la salvaguardia della facciata era tutto. Anche per me. Solo che quando mi sono resa conto che appena un millimetro sotto l'intonaco c'era materiale oramai marcio, l'ho preso a sassate. Una volta uscita fuori quella che per me è stata la cosa più grave  (la violenza che si era fatta continua... Io non respiravo più), per me lui era già  "lasciato". Di fronte alla mia reazione, si stupì della mia  "decisione". Fu dura anche per lui. E accettò la terapia di coppia. A me fu utile, ma lo fu più che altro per porre a lui un argine. Era arrabbiatissimo anche lui di trovarsi  "scomodo". E cosa faceva? Faceva che... Occhei la mia reazione, lui veniva in terapia mica per niente, ma entrambi dovevamo venirci incontro. Si diede una calmata, ma nemmeno troppo  (usciva dalla terapia inferocito), credeva che bastasse  "fare le cose" (sesso come una cena insieme), poco importava che io oramai non solo non ne avessi interesse, ma il mio benessere fosse esattamente nella direzione opposta. Alla fine dopo qualche mese fui io a dire basta alla terapia. Oramai il bubbone era a galla. Io pensavo solo alla separazione, e la pensavo in termini compatibili coi miei tempi  (nel frattempo ho ricominciato a lavorare, per dirne una). Ma i tempi li ho decisi io. Assumendomi il rischio  (tuttavia avevo fatto bene i conti con il fatto che non si voleva separare) di dovere fronteggiare un  "anticipo" da parte sua. Ma... Di sicuro la condiscendenza non era un prezzo che volevo pagare più.


Chiarissimo. Fosse stato per lui sarebbe andati avanti in questa situazione, a trascinarla. Ma perchè???


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Chiarissimo. Fosse stato per lui sarebbe andati avanti in questa situazione, a trascinarla. Ma perchè???


Perché. Boh. Lui la separazione sente di averla subita e basta. Perché? Non lo so. Posso tentare una ipotesi parziale. Lui non era certo contento. Ma era spesso fuori casa. Io in quel momento ero spesso in casa, con la sofferenza di sentirlo rincasare (perché sapevo che sarebbero iniziate un paio di ore per me infernali). Lui si lamentava del fatto che addormentato il bimbo non andassi a parlare con lui: perché? 
Per pigliarmene un altro pochetto? (intendo anche di belle parole).
Non lo so perché, alla fine sarà stato comunque comodo. Io sono stata comoda persino in peggio, perciò figuriamoci...


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché. Boh. Lui la separazione sente di averla subita e basta. Perché? Non lo so. Posso tentare una ipotesi parziale. Lui non era certo contento. Ma era spesso fuori casa. Io in quel momento ero spesso in casa, con la sofferenza di sentirlo rincasare (perché sapevo che sarebbero iniziate un paio di ore per me infernali). Lui si lamentava del fatto che addormentato il bimbo non andassi a parlare con lui: perché?
> Per pigliarmene un altro pochetto? (intendo anche di belle parole).
> Non lo so perché, alla fine sarà stato comunque comodo. Io sono stata comoda persino in peggio, perciò figuriamoci...


Stringi stringi se avessi scelto di restare ti saresti infilata in una delle tanti situazioni di "separati in casa", tra un periodo brutto e uno più vivibile (che poi gli anni passano e tutto si sfuma), condito da una vacanza e una gradevole cena con i parenti, fino al non riuscire ad immaginare nessuna realtà diversa se non trovarti un amante pure te.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stringi stringi se avessi scelto di restare ti saresti infilata in una delle tanti situazioni di "separati in casa", tra un periodo brutto e uno più vivibile (che poi gli anni passano e tutto si sfuma), condito da una vacanza e una gradevole cena con i parenti, fino al non riuscire ad immaginare nessuna realtà diversa se non trovarti un amante pure te.


Non vedevo quel futuro, sai? Che guarda: fa brutto a dirsi, ma con un bimbo piccolo lo avrei pure valutato.

E no: mi vedevo molto più semplicemente ricoverata. TSO o similari


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai un materasso in memory foam?


No
Perchè me lo chiedi?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non sono buona. Però guarda: le idee possono divergere e creare problemi.
> Chi ti mette le mani addosso non ti vuole bene.
> Non so se c'è troppo da dibattere sulle diversità. C'è da pensare che non è che se fai  "la buona" ti salvi. Anzi.


Io parlavo di pregressi.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non vedevo quel futuro, sai? Che guarda: fa brutto a dirsi, ma con un bimbo piccolo lo avrei pure valutato.
> 
> E no: mi vedevo molto più semplicemente ricoverata. TSO o similari


Hai fatto bene a chiudere... in altri tempi le moglie scomode finivano amorevolmente sotto un bel elettroshock.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a chiudere... in altri tempi le moglie scomode finivano amorevolmente sotto un bel elettroshock.


Embè. Con gli antipsicotici ho già dato un po' di anni fa.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> No
> Perchè me lo chiedi?


Perchè "avvolge il corpo", se hai parti del corpo doloranti e senti che "battono" quando vorresti dormire un poco aiuta (dipende molto da cosa si ha ovviamente). Ce ne sono di vari tipi però, va testato (nel senso di provare proprio a sdraiarsi sopra) e non è detto che quello più caro sia il più consono.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di pregressi.


In che senso?
Purtroppo certi comportamenti non sono stati la novità della fine.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè "avvolge il corpo", se hai parti del corpo doloranti e senti che "battono" quando vorresti dormire un poco aiuta (dipende molto da cosa si ha ovviamente). Ce ne sono di vari tipi però, va testato (nel senso di provare proprio a sdraiarsi sopra) e non è detto che quello più caro sia il più consono.


Capito! 

Io credo che sia una cosa passeggera. Nel senso che i miei muscoli sono indeboliti dalla prolungata immobilità, e quindi non sostengono le articolazioni come ero abituata. 
Oltre ad essere infiammati per la compensazione all'articolazione. 
L'articolazione stessa, per tutta una serie di problemi, è ancora infiammata (articolazione, nervi e tendini), quindi finisce che...la mia sensazione è che si incastri in se stessa 

Ogni posizione dopo non molto, diventa scomoda e faticosa. 

A questo aggiungi una mia ipervigilanza :facepalm:e il fatto che sono storicamente una persona molto attiva, che ha bisogno della fisicità per scaricare e ricaricare. Quindi a volte ho proprio la sensazione di non riconoscere il mio corpo o riconoscerne solo alcune parti. 

Sono mesi che non riesco a fare sport come ero abituata a fare (fare sport per me significa percorrere il mio corpo, mapparlo, sentirlo, starci dentro su misura), e arrivo a sera che fisicamente sono cotta dai vari dolori e dolorini ma non sono stanca. 

Mi sa che devo portare pazienza ancora per un po'


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Purtroppo certi comportamenti non sono stati la novità della fine.


Intendevo che tutto è derivato da una divergenza inconciliabile delle visioni di ciò che deve essere il matrimonio.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito!
> 
> Io credo che sia una cosa passeggera. Nel senso che i miei muscoli sono indeboliti dalla prolungata immobilità, e quindi non sostengono le articolazioni come ero abituata.
> Oltre ad essere infiammati per la compensazione all'articolazione.
> ...


Provato a sentire se puoi magari fare un po' di ginnastica in acqua? Non so eh se sia compatibile con le articolazioni infiammate. Ma so che stanca mica poco, e per certi tipi di riabilitazione e' il top.

Non ti preoccupare per qualche mese di inattività, lo recuperi in fretta :up:


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che tutto è derivato da una divergenza inconciliabile delle visioni di ciò che deve essere il matrimonio.


Si anche. Però all'inizio sembravano  "normali" litigate, o incomprensioni. Comunque già a partire dallo step successivo avrei dovuto farmi due domande e arrivare a darmi delle risposte. Sarebbe stato decisamente meglio.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provato a sentire se puoi magari fare un po' di ginnastica in acqua? Non so eh se sia compatibile con le articolazioni infiammate. Ma so che stanca mica poco, e per certi tipi di riabilitazione e' il top.
> 
> Non ti preoccupare per qualche mese di inattività, lo recuperi in fretta :up:


La potrò fare fra non molto. 
Mi ero informata anche io e avevo pure provato.

Ma uno dei contraccolpi è che avevo metà corpo con una temperatura e l'altra metà ad un'altra temperatura, ed entrare nell'acqua di una piscina diventava avere contemporaneamente freddo e caldo...fra l'altro non potevo nuotare perchè le articolazioni interessate sono esattamente quelle che governano la spinta in acqua. Quindi ginnastica, ma mi sfasava ancora di più la temperatura...ero come un arcobaleno di temperature :carneval:

Uso l'acqua a casa, calda e fredda, per sciogliere e sfiammare. 

Adesso dovrebbe riassestarsi il tutto. 
Mi han tolto la sintesi ossea, e quindi il mio corpo sta ricominciando a funzionare. 

Guarda...non vedo l'ora di ricominciare a fare.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> La potrò fare fra non molto.
> Mi ero informata anche io e avevo pure provato.
> 
> Ma uno dei contraccolpi è che avevo metà corpo con una temperatura e l'altra metà ad un'altra temperatura, ed entrare nell'acqua di una piscina diventava avere contemporaneamente freddo e caldo...fra l'altro non potevo nuotare perchè le articolazioni interessate sono esattamente quelle che governano la spinta in acqua. Quindi ginnastica, ma mi sfasava ancora di più la temperatura...ero come un arcobaleno di temperature :carneval:
> ...


Con gradualità. Se hai comunque un certo allenamento alla base, vedrai che non ci vorrà poi tanto. L'importante è sempre non forzare. Ma credo che tu sappia ben distinguere il dolore articolare dall'indolenzimento dei muscoli. I chiodi buono che te li abbiano già tolti


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Con gradualità. Se hai comunque un certo allenamento alla base, vedrai che non ci vorrà poi tanto. L'importante è sempre non forzare. Ma credo che tu sappia ben distinguere il dolore articolare dall'indolenzimento dei muscoli. I chiodi buono che te li abbiano già tolti



Sì, mi sto impegnando a non strappare. 
Sto imparando a fare respiri profondissimi (impiego ore a far cose che prima facevo in minuti e ho l'incazzatura facile) 

Buono sì...mi stavano bloccando tutto e facevano interferenza con articolazione e tendine, un casino. Avevo dovuto interrompere la riabilitazione perchè forzava troppo e ho solo fatto mantenimento con esercizi morbidi che non mettessero sotto tensione l'articolazione e il tendine. 
Fortuna mi aggiusto in fretta e che l'aggiustamento è andato molto molto meglio del previsto. 

Conto in un mesetto di poter riprendere almeno qualcosina. 
Sarà liberatorio.


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, mi sto impegnando a non strappare.
> Sto imparando a fare respiri profondissimi (impiego ore a far cose che prima facevo in minuti e ho l'incazzatura facile)
> 
> Buono sì...mi stavano bloccando tutto e facevano interferenza con articolazione e tendine, un casino. Avevo dovuto interrompere la riabilitazione perchè forzava troppo e ho solo fatto mantenimento con esercizi morbidi che non mettessero sotto tensione l'articolazione e il tendine.
> ...


Le tue ossa calcificano infatti bene. Tendini e articolazioni sono bestie più brutte. Ci vorrà più tempo, ma tornerai fluida. Ti hanno fatto infiltrazioni?


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le tue ossa calcificano infatti bene. Tendini e articolazioni sono bestie più brutte. Ci vorrà più tempo, ma tornerai fluida. Ti hanno fatto infiltrazioni?


Sì, per fortuna. 

Anche perchè con tutto il calcio che mi sono pippata in questo periodo, ho le unghie che quelle dei miei mici mi fanno una pippa :carneval:

No, niente infiltrazioni. 
Vediamo con questo secondo giro di fisio. 

Prima era tutto talmente infiammato e collegato che se curavo una cosa, ne saltava un'altra. 
Fatto un botto di magnetoterapia però. E quella in effetti è stata una botta di vita


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, per fortuna.
> 
> Anche perchè con tutto il calcio che mi sono pippata in questo periodo, ho le unghie che quelle dei miei mici mi fanno una pippa :carneval:
> 
> ...


Per quel poco che so delle infiltrazioni e' che tolto il liquido bene sarebbe se non se ne ricreasse in eccesso. Quindi se non te le hanno fatte (meno che meno hanno pensato al cortisone) presumo che malgrado la forte infiammazione, riuscivi a tollerare il dolore.

Belle le unghie a mo' di artigli.  
Io sto in ballo con un alluce sfasciato e unghia  (a perdere) che non si vuole staccare. Un film dell'orrore  :carneval: . Era già più volte capitata l'unghia nera, dubito però che stavolta avrò la fortuna di vederla ricrescere  :facepalm:
Cazzata eh, la mia. Però noiosa.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per quel poco che so delle infiltrazioni e' che tolto il liquido bene sarebbe se non se ne ricreasse in eccesso. Quindi se non te le hanno fatte (meno che meno hanno pensato al cortisone) presumo che malgrado la forte infiammazione, riuscivi a tollerare il dolore.
> 
> Belle le unghie a mo' di artigli.
> Io sto in ballo con un alluce sfasciato e unghia  (a perdere) che non si vuole staccare. Un film dell'orrore  :carneval: . Era già più volte capitata l'unghia nera, dubito però che stavolta avrò la fortuna di vederla ricrescere  :facepalm:
> Cazzata eh, la mia. Però noiosa.


Ho una tolleranza alta del dolore. 
Anche troppo. 

Ho imparato a non dire più "mi fa un po' male", perchè ho scoperto che quando io dico mi fa un po' male, quel mio un po' corrisponde a molto male per gli altri. :facepalm:

Ho sempre tenuto in movimento compensando, mi han spiegato che questo ha prevenuto la formazione di liquidi. Oltre che un fisico reattivo, questa è fortuna genetica! 

Caspita!! L'alluce è una brutta bestia!!!
Ti ribalta tutta la camminata...e fa male. Le unghie così fanno male. 
In questo periodo poi in cui le scarpe sono obbligatorie! 

Parla parla, e qui dentro siam già in tre o quattro acciaccate!! 

Che fighe :carneval:alco:


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho una tolleranza alta del dolore.
> Anche troppo.
> 
> Ho imparato a non dire più "mi fa un po' male", perchè ho scoperto che quando io dico mi fa un po' male, quel mio un po' corrisponde a molto male per gli altri. :facepalm:
> ...


La prima volta che ci ho corso nuovamente sopra ho sentito il piede umido. Scoppiate alcune bellissime sacche di sangue, tipo vesciche. Io sentivo umido, e non indagavo l'ovvio :rotfl:
Ho fatto comunque qualche giorno in studio con le ciabatte 
Ora non sento quasi più niente, per cui sono  "dritta". Però temo che l'unghia stavolta sia definitivamente persa, sotto quella in distacco (alla base) ho visto brutta roba. Comunque anche al P.S. si sono stupiti di come non ci fossero fratture. Che poi la terapia e' più o meno la stessa. Solo che mi interessava sapere se camminandoci sopra avrei  "rotto" altro, oppure no.

Io però il dolore lo sento parecchio. Mio figlio ad esempio no. Ed è motivo di maggior preoccupazione


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si anche. Però all'inizio sembravano  "normali" litigate, o incomprensioni. Comunque già a partire dallo step successivo avrei dovuto farmi due domande e arrivare a darmi delle risposte. Sarebbe stato decisamente meglio.


Boh dopo un lungo fidanzamento, la convivenza dovrebbe essere solo una messa a punto degli automatismi. 
Probabilmente ognuno di voi aveva in testa una idea talmente chiara e sicura di cosa avrebbe dovuto essere da rimanere inevitabilmente sconcertati e anche offesi ognuno dalle applicazioni pratiche del modello dell’altro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho una tolleranza alta del dolore.
> Anche troppo.
> 
> Ho imparato a non dire più "mi fa un po' male", perchè ho scoperto che quando io dico mi fa un po' male, quel mio un po' corrisponde a molto male per gli altri. :facepalm:
> ...





Foglia ha detto:


> La prima volta che ci ho corso nuovamente sopra ho sentito il piede umido. Scoppiate alcune bellissime sacche di sangue, tipo vesciche. Io sentivo umido, e non indagavo l'ovvio :rotfl:
> Ho fatto comunque qualche giorno in studio con le ciabatte
> Ora non sento quasi più niente, per cui sono  "dritta". Però temo che l'unghia stavolta sia definitivamente persa, sotto quella in distacco (alla base) ho visto brutta roba. Comunque anche al P.S. si sono stupiti di come non ci fossero fratture. Che poi la terapia e' più o meno la stessa. Solo che mi interessava sapere se camminandoci sopra avrei  "rotto" altro, oppure no.
> 
> Io però il dolore lo sento parecchio. Mio figlio ad esempio no. Ed è motivo di maggior preoccupazione


Descrizioni horror :unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La prima volta che ci ho corso nuovamente sopra ho sentito il piede umido. Scoppiate alcune bellissime sacche di sangue, tipo vesciche. Io sentivo umido, e non indagavo l'ovvio :rotfl:
> Ho fatto comunque qualche giorno in studio con le ciabatte
> Ora non sento quasi più niente, per cui sono  "dritta". Però temo che l'unghia stavolta sia definitivamente persa, sotto quella in distacco (alla base) ho visto brutta roba. Comunque anche al P.S. si sono stupiti di come non ci fossero fratture. Che poi la terapia e' più o meno la stessa. Solo che mi interessava sapere se camminandoci sopra avrei  "rotto" altro, oppure no.
> 
> Io però il dolore lo sento parecchio. Mio figlio ad esempio no. Ed è motivo di maggior preoccupazione



Anche tu però...bella botta al piede! 

Da quando mi sono rotta sono diventata fin troppo attenta.
Anche se ho scoperto una cosa che mi ha fatto particolarmente piacere. 

Sento in maniera proprio molto precisa i processi interni al mio corpo. 
Quindi sento quando mi cicatrizzo, quando le fratture si consolidano. 

Quando sono arrivata io in ps, si erano stupiti che per quel che mi era successo mi fossi fatta così poco male. 
Io non sentivo male, per la verità. 
Probabilmente ero piena di adrenalina e avevo i riflessi ipervigili. 

Ricordo il male quando mi han ricomposto la frattura. Ecco lì ho sentito proprio male. Anche perchè erano passate ore da quando mi ero rotta e mi han ricomposta prima che l'antidolorifico facesse effetto. 

Ma ricordo anche il sollievo di sentire le ossa tornare dove dovevano essere!! 
Un male che fa bene 

E' una cosa buona sentire il proprio dolore. E conoscere la propria tolleranza.  
Anche per spiegarlo in situazioni come questa. 
Le scale di misurazione sono fondamentalmente usate su indicazione del paziente. 
Quindi se hai una tolleranza alta, finisci per falsare la scala. O anche se l'hai molto bassa.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Descrizioni horror :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl:

In effetti


----------



## Foglia (25 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche tu però...bella botta al piede!
> 
> Da quando mi sono rotta sono diventata fin troppo attenta.
> Anche se ho scoperto una cosa che mi ha fatto particolarmente piacere.
> ...



Ti e' andata di culo. Dalle tue parole mi e' venuta in mente l'apertura degli airbag. Anche quelli comprimono  
Io quando vado a fare un prelievo del sangue, inizio a guardare in tralice il malcapitato che mi trovo davanti, e gli dico  "occhio che sono fifona".
Non dico il dentista che oramai mi conosce. Quando faccio la pulizia dei denti credo di non essere l'unica a fare auto training preventivo.... 
Poi vabbè, il male per me è occasione per fare uscire lo stoicismo che c'è in me, ma è un'altra storia 

Però lo sento di brutto.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lo "lascia libero" (notare che lei lo _lascia libero_ e lui scrive di sentirsi_ in gabbia_) di andare via i weekend, di uscire la sera (a teatro o con qualche eventuale amante) per continuare a tenere la sua presenza come marito e padre del figlio.
> E' a tutti gli effetti una sorta di _libertà in gabbia_. Si può fare l'amante ma non può farsi un'altra vita.
> Se decisse di separarsi e fare altra vita molto probabilmente il pensiero non andrebbe più al teatro o ai weekend di vacanza ma alla gestione della casa, a farsi la spesa, e alla tutela del figlio.


Situazione anche qui comune.
Un distacco affettivo e la voglia di lei di riprendersi i suoi spazi non possono che passare dal concedere a lui qualcosa che bilanci, sempre assicurandosi però la stabilità del matrimonio e della famiglia.



Kid ha detto:


> No credimi, ho un amico divorziato che mi ha detto espressamente che non sa se lo rifarebbe, perchè è al limite della fame in seguito al divorzio. Se consideri che uscendo dal tetto coniugale, dovrei pagarmi un affitto da solo, il mantenimento ai figli e l'eventuale per la moglie, direi che si fa presto a dire che in tasca rimarrebbe una cifra prossima allo zero.
> 
> Anni fa un mio caro amico d'infanzia, ha vissuto in roulotte per 2 mesi dopo la separazione.


Calcoli che facciamo più o meno tutti.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora la soluzione è impegnarsi perché funzioni ciò che si è liberamente scelto di costruire.


Posso essere pessimista?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Io faccio sempre una operazione mentale che mi fa immaginare la motivazione postami da altre persone che amo. E troverei anche un po’ sconcertante che mi venisse proposto di andare via quando ci sono motivazioni valide per i figli. Mi sembra di dedurre che il figlio, collocato dai nonni, non potrebbe andare a scuola o partecipare a un torneo per lui importante. Ma anche mio marito mi avrebbe detto no o mia figlia mi direbbe no a un’uscita a teatro che fa andare a letto tardi. Dipende dal bioritmo delle persone e se una persona ha bisogno di dormire, ha bisogno di dormire. I*o non sono andata al cinema per decenni di sera perché mio marito aveva sonno*.


Io ho sonno quando mi annoio.



Lostris ha detto:


> Su questo sono d’accordo.
> 
> Sei scontento e non ti vuoi/puoi separare... o agisci per cambiare le cose o *trovi un tuo equilibrio facendoti scivolare addosso le cose.*
> 
> Lamentarsi individuando nell’altro il brutto e cattivo della situazione e cercando pacche sulle spalle di sicuro non cambia niente.


E' un punto di arrivo. 
Bisogna essere sufficientemente distaccati da chi ci sta accanto.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a volte esageri con le proiezioni.
> Se una persona ha sonno, ha sonno. Se la stessa persona fa l’una guardando il G.F. la metti di fronte alla realtà.
> Anche mia figlia ha sonno e dorme. Sono bioritmi. Mio figlio invece è come me.


Quindi anche a Capodanno andava a letto alle nove?
Anche quando aveva vent'anni?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche il mio ex marito.
> Ho molte cose da rimproverargli. Ma non gli rimprovero questo. Può essere che sia io a sbagliare e a essere troppo tollerante.


Mia moglie quando andava in motel la sera aveva un sonno pazzesco.
Quando è uscita con un'amica chiacchierona si è divertita talmente tanto che ha fatto le 3 di mercoledì.
Fino a qualche mese fa andava a letto alle 22 o 22,30 ogni sera.
Il sesso ovviamente era secondario al sonno.



Nocciola ha detto:


> In competizione con i figli spesso ci si viene Messi non ci si mette. Se il tempo libero che hai è dedicato tutto si figli sei tu che mi releghi in un angolo
> Se hai sonno e preferisci dormire che scopare se ne parla eccome ma se continui a dormire o la giustificazione è che hai sonno direi che il dialogo non ha senso
> Io devo capire te che hai sonno e tu puoi evitare di capire me che ti desidero e mi sento rifiutata?


:up:



Vera ha detto:


> La verità è una sola. Vostra moglie si è rotta le palle, preferisce fare altro piuttosto che stare con voi.
> Mi dispiace. Vi abbraccio (piano).


:up:



Farabrutto ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ ma fammi capire... Se ti chiedo di andare tutti e tre a Venezia così facciamo conoscere a nostro figlio un po' di cose bene del nostro Paese e tu mi rispondi "ma tanto lì forse l'anno prossimo ci va con la scuola. Lui sicuramente preferisce andare al torneo a Castel di Sangro... Oppure allo stadio." Ma fammi capire.. so strano io?
> 
> Dimenticavo: tanto per riassumere la mia ultima settimana.
> 
> ...


In effetti, così è pesante.
Noi almeno siamo sempre in giro.



Farabrutto ha detto:


> 3 allenamenti a settimana più una o due partite a settimana. 3/4 tornei l'anno... Fatti due conti. Parla con qualunque genitore che ha un figlio che fa attività agonistica ed è così... Quanto alle famiglie io vado a trovare mia madre abbastanza spesso. Almeno una volta a settimana quando magari esco dall'ufficio e ho un po' di tempo libero. Mia suocera è sempre qui a casa mia. Mio suocero manco suona... Ha le chiavi... Ho chiesto più volte che avesse la compiacenza di avvertire... Niente da fare.
> 
> Per favore... Penso di aver ragione da vendere almeno su questo
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


:up:



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che vista così sembra che lei non ami stare con te e trovi delle scuse ?
> Non ti sfiora l’idea che sia lei a non provare più niente per te, tanto da non cercare neppure di presentarti il suo lato migliore (che ti viene spontaneo se ambisci ad essere stimato da chi stimi ..).
> Sei sicuro che non abbia un altro ?
> Butto lì un’ipotesi, eh....


Quoto.
Ho avuto la stessa sensazione.



Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ma guarda a quel punto, so che sembra assurdo, non me ne farei un grosso problema. Giocando con le stesse regole sarebbe più semplice giungere ad un accordo che consenta ambedue di vivere meglio.
> Sono sempre stato una persona estremamente razionale. Ci si siede attorno ad un tavolo e si trova una via d'uscita equilibrata.
> Se così fosse eviteremmo di castrarci ambe due e trovare un modo, anche se separati, di fare il bene per nostro figlio.
> Recentemente le ho manifestato tutto il mio disappunto per la deriva che ha preso il nostro rapporto. Le ho detto chiaramente che così non si può andare avanti. La risposta è stata semplice: "*ma di che ti lamenti che fai quello che vuoi. Esci, viaggi e fai quello che ti pare. Io non ti chiedo niente quando non ci sei, non ti cerco mai, non voglio nemmeno sapere dove sei e con chi sei".
> ...


Io le leggerei così, sempre detta da tua moglie "Io faccio quello che voglio, non chiedermi niente, non cercarmi, non coinvolgermi. Questo è quello che voglio e queste le regole della nostra coppia".
E' indicativo di un distacco, da parte sua, irrimediabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Aprile 2019)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Ma guarda a quel punto, so che sembra assurdo, non me ne farei un grosso problema. Giocando con le stesse regole sarebbe più semplice giungere ad un accordo che consenta ambedue di vivere meglio.
> Sono sempre stato una persona estremamente razionale. Ci si siede attorno ad un tavolo e si trova una via d'uscita equilibrata.
> Se così fosse eviteremmo di castrarci ambe due e trovare un modo, anche se separati, di fare il bene per nostro figlio.
> Recentemente le ho manifestato tutto il mio disappunto per la deriva che ha preso il nostro rapporto. Le ho detto chiaramente che così non si può andare avanti. La risposta è stata semplice: "ma di che ti lamenti che fai quello che vuoi. Esci, viaggi e fai quello che ti pare. Io non ti chiedo niente quando non ci sei, non ti cerco mai, non voglio nemmeno sapere dove sei e con chi sei".
> ...


tu vuoi ufficializzare nuove regole sedendoti intorno ad un tavolo , ma la sua risposta è chiara. È già ufficiale ognuno si fa gli affari proprio, evitando una separazione costosa.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Posso essere pessimista?


Io sono ottimista di carattere, ma su questo figurati se posso essere ottimista.
Ma, nonostante la fatica, credo che sia l’unica cosa da fare, con franchezza, sincerità e impegno.
Ne è in gioco la propria vita.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi anche a Capodanno andava a letto alle nove?
> Anche quando aveva vent'anni?


Ha sempre sonno. Non ha mai fatto tardi, l’unica volta che ha fatto tardi ed ero preoccupata... :rotfl:non avevo visto che era rientrata e dormiva. Certo che fa tardi alcune volte, magari il sabato sera, dopo aver dormito di mattina e pomeriggio. 
Chi non dorme si stupisce e innervosisce, ma c’è chi ha bisogno di dormire più di altri o più alla sera che alla mattina.
Quando è una scusa o una forma depressiva si capisce.


----------



## Vera (26 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io manco a drogarmi...risvegli come programmati ogni mezz'ora/ora.
> 
> La posizione è una roba complicatissima...ancora adesso la posizione giusta non resta giusta per più di un'ora...e riparte la ricerca, se sono drogata è pure peggio che sono rincoglionita e mi incazzo :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> ...


Anch'io, sallo!


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2019)

Dice bene Brunetta: sono un analfabeta sentimentale. Ora che non c'è più l'altra, và un pò meglio con mia moglie e mi ci aggrappo affannosamente. Poi ogni tanto i pensieri vanno altrove (non per forza dall'altra) e ricado in paranoia. Ma vabbè direte voi, dove sta la novità?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dice bene Brunetta: sono un analfabeta sentimentale. Ora che non c'è più l'altra, và un pò meglio con mia moglie e mi ci aggrappo affannosamente. Poi ogni tanto i pensieri vanno altrove (non per forza dall'altra) e ricado in paranoia. Ma vabbè direte voi, dove sta la novità?


Hai una componente narcista (di tutti eh) un po’ più accentuata e hai un forte desiderio di essere amato. 
Però tua moglie adesso ti bacia?


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai una componente narcista (di tutti eh) un po’ più accentuata e hai un forte desiderio di essere amato.
> Però tua moglie adesso ti bacia?


Al momento la bacio io... ora sto cercando di tornare alla normalità e poi dovrò affrontare l'argomento passione con lei. Sta stupida... mi piace pure un sacco fare l'amore con lei, ci fosse pure il resto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Al momento la bacio io... ora sto cercando di tornare alla normalità e poi dovrò affrontare l'argomento passione con lei. Sta stupida... mi piace pure un sacco fare l'amore con lei, ci fosse pure il resto.


Diglielo!


----------



## Kid (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diglielo!


Lo farò senz'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo farò senz'altro.


:rock:


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2019)

Devo ammettere che la lontananza da M mi sta un pò logorando, ma al momento sto tenendo duro com'è giusto che sia. Sento di non avere ancora trovato un equilibrio, ma no nmi preoccupa tanto al momento: devo lavorare sulla lunga distanza, altrimenti alla prossima M sono punto e a capo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che la lontananza da M mi sta un pò logorando, ma al momento sto tenendo duro com'è giusto che sia. Sento di non avere ancora trovato un equilibrio, ma no nmi preoccupa tanto al momento: devo lavorare sulla lunga distanza, altrimenti alla prossima M sono punto e a capo.


E cosa hai detto a tua moglie?


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E cosa hai detto a tua moglie?


Assolutamente nulla al momento, non sono ancora pronto. So che il dialogo tra coniugi dovrebbe essere la base di un rapporto sano, ma sinceramente non so ancora come esporre i miei problemi senza creare danni. Paura sciocca, lo ammetto.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Assolutamente nulla al momento, non sono ancora pronto. So che il dialogo tra coniugi dovrebbe essere la base di un rapporto sano, ma sinceramente non so ancora come esporre i miei problemi senza creare danni. Paura sciocca, lo ammetto.


Adda passà ‘a nuttata Kid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Assolutamente nulla al momento, non sono ancora pronto. So che il dialogo tra coniugi dovrebbe essere la base di un rapporto sano, ma sinceramente non so ancora come esporre i miei problemi senza creare danni. Paura sciocca, lo ammetto.


Veramente avresti dovuto dirle cose belle, che la desideri, che ti piace fare l’amore e che ti piace baciarla, accarezzarla e ritrovare quel tipo di desiderio e tenerezza.


----------



## Kid (10 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente avresti dovuto dirle cose belle, che la desideri, che ti piace fare l’amore e che ti piace baciarla, accarezzarla e ritrovare quel tipo di desiderio e tenerezza.


Diciamo che da questo punto di vista non sono rimasto fermo. Ultimamente la sto "coccolando" di più e insisto nel baciarla quando facciamo sesso. Piccoli passi.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che da questo punto di vista non sono rimasto fermo. Ultimamente la sto "coccolando" di più e insisto nel baciarla quando facciamo sesso. Piccoli passi.


Allora qualcosa cambierà.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2019)

Dunque: ho archiviato con successo la storia con l'altra e sono davvero fiero di me. Ora mi sto dedicando a mia moglie anima e corpo e forse qualche risultato sto riuscendo pure ad ottenerlo. Sono anche riuscito a parlarle in maniera più soft possibile dei nostri problemi e vedremo se sarà servito a qualcosa. Intanto l'altra sera abbiamo fatto sesso come non accadeva da tempo, ovvero con vera passione. Mi rimane la sensazione che tra di noi ci sia un problema di fondo, ma ancora non riesco bene ad inquadrarlo, ma mi rendo conto che è ancora presto. La vera novità è che per la prima volta ci credo e ho la volontà di risolvere la situazione, anche perchè sono davvero stufo di perdere la testa per ogni donna che gongola alle mie avances.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Dunque: ho archiviato con successo la storia con l'altra e sono davvero fiero di me. Ora mi sto dedicando a mia moglie anima e corpo e forse qualche risultato sto riuscendo pure ad ottenerlo. Sono anche riuscito a parlarle in maniera più soft possibile dei nostri problemi e vedremo se sarà servito a qualcosa. Intanto l'altra sera abbiamo fatto sesso come non accadeva da tempo, ovvero con vera passione. Mi rimane la sensazione che tra di noi ci sia un problema di fondo, ma ancora non riesco bene ad inquadrarlo, ma mi rendo conto che è ancora presto. La vera novità è che per la prima volta ci credo e ho la volontà di risolvere la situazione, anche perchè sono davvero stufo di perdere la testa per ogni donna che gongola alle mie avances.


Bene.
Meglio tardi che mai.
Se spieghi meglio cosa le hai detto, magari si capisce meglio.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bene.
> Meglio tardi che mai.
> Se spieghi meglio cosa le hai detto, magari si capisce meglio.


Le ho detto che secondo me ci siamo un pò persi per strada, dati per scontato, che c'è una lontananza di fondo che probabilmente abbiamo sottovalutato negli anni. Le ho detto che lei mi piace , ma che vorrei che ci fosse un pò più di passione, che mi basterebbe cominciare baciandosi di tanto in tanto, con piccoli gesti di affetto per la serie "hey, ti voglio bene!".


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Le ho detto che secondo me ci siamo un pò persi per strada, dati per scontato, che c'è una lontananza di fondo che probabilmente abbiamo sottovalutato negli anni. Le ho detto che lei mi piace , ma che vorrei che ci fosse un pò più di passione, che mi basterebbe cominciare baciandosi di tanto in tanto, con piccoli gesti di affetto per la serie "hey, ti voglio bene!".


Bellissimo.


----------



## Kid (23 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo.


Ti ho resa orgogliosa per la prima volta da quando sono sul forum?!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ho resa orgogliosa per la prima volta da quando sono sul forum?!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sono contenta per te, davvero.


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2019)

Aggiornamento da Tridentum: le cose vanno moooolto meglio a livello passionale. Con mia grande sorpresa non ho dovuto nemmeno affrontare l'argomento a parole più di tanto, è bastato agire e in cambio ho ricevuto altrettanto. Devo quindi dedurre che la coppia si era soltanto assopita e che bastava l'input di uno dei partner per uscirne. Certo, alcune cose non sono ancora come vorrei, ma i progressi sono stati enormi e in poco tempo. Addirittura ho notato che quelle poche volte che il pensiero torna all'altra, la mia passione si riversa su mia moglie in maniera naturale e convinta, come se la mia vecchia amante mi avesse insegnato (o meglio dire ricordato) come incanalare la passione. Devo quindi dedurre che un tradimento sessuale può fare bene alla coppia? Propendo per il si onestamente...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento da Tridentum: le cose vanno moooolto meglio a livello passionale. Con mia grande sorpresa non ho dovuto nemmeno affrontare l'argomento a parole più di tanto, è bastato agire e in cambio ho ricevuto altrettanto. Devo quindi dedurre che la coppia si era soltanto assopita e che bastava l'input di uno dei partner per uscirne. Certo, alcune cose non sono ancora come vorrei, ma i progressi sono stati enormi e in poco tempo. Addirittura ho notato che quelle poche volte che il pensiero torna all'altra, la mia passione si riversa su mia moglie in maniera naturale e convinta, come se la mia vecchia amante mi avesse insegnato (o meglio dire ricordato) come incanalare la passione. Devo quindi dedurre che un tradimento sessuale può fare bene alla coppia? Propendo per il si onestamente...


 Forse un po’ come la guerra fa apprezzare la pace, la malattia la salute.
Comunque: bene! :up:


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Giugno 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Aggiornamento da Tridentum: le cose vanno moooolto meglio a livello passionale. Con mia grande sorpresa non ho dovuto nemmeno affrontare l'argomento a parole più di tanto, è bastato agire e in cambio ho ricevuto altrettanto. Devo quindi dedurre che la coppia si era soltanto assopita e che bastava l'input di uno dei partner per uscirne. Certo, alcune cose non sono ancora come vorrei, ma i progressi sono stati enormi e in poco tempo. Addirittura ho notato che quelle poche volte che il pensiero torna all'altra, la mia passione si riversa su mia moglie in maniera naturale e convinta, come se la mia vecchia amante mi avesse insegnato (o meglio dire ricordato) come incanalare la passione. Devo quindi dedurre che un tradimento sessuale può fare bene alla coppia? Propendo per il si onestamente...


Secondo me molto semplicemente se si è presi dalla distrazione, il partner ufficiale sparisce...siamo troppo concentrati..sulla novità. Tolta quella ....si ''riscopre'' il partner. Bisognerebbe non distrarsi anche perché se il partner è troppo accantonato può a sua volta cercare attenzioni fuori. Cmq..vai kid...sono contento


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Secondo me molto semplicemente se si è presi dalla distrazione, il partner ufficiale sparisce...siamo troppo concentrati..sulla novità. Tolta quella ....si ''riscopre'' il partner. Bisognerebbe non distrarsi anche perché se il partner è troppo accantonato può a sua volta cercare attenzioni fuori. Cmq..vai kid...sono contento


Ti dirò che comincio seriamente a pensare di avere una parte di colpa nel nostro calo passionale. Forse ci siamo ignorati a vicenda e non ce ne siamo preoccupati, fino quasi a scoppiare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Giugno 2019)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti dirò che comincio seriamente a pensare di avere una parte di colpa nel nostro calo passionale. Forse ci siamo ignorati a vicenda e non ce ne siamo preoccupati, fino quasi a scoppiare.


se mi permetti, sì hai una gran responsabilità delle reazioni di tua moglie.

Se tu ignoravi, facevi osservazioni, esternavi una insoddisfazione, lei diventava rabbiosa e scontrosa nei tuoi confronti.

Partiva dal presupposto che a te non sarebbe andato bene niente, per cui era inutile tentare di accontentarti.

Gesti di approvazione, di affetto , se c'è ancora sentimento, aiutano.

Manifestare scontento è castrante per chi lo subisce.

Leggendo la tua apertura e un suo cambiamento positivo, mi fa credere che tu ci sei andato pesante


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se mi permetti, sì hai una gran responsabilità delle reazioni di tua moglie.
> 
> Se tu ignoravi, facevi osservazioni, esternavi una insoddisfazione, lei diventava rabbiosa e scontrosa nei tuoi confronti.
> 
> ...



In realtà credo che il problema maggiore sia stato non esternare le mie insoddisfazioni, lasciare correre per spegnersi piano piano. Ci davamo sempre meno, facendo dell'insoddisfazione una normale quotidianità.


----------

